# Mr.10%



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, time i started a journal. I have been thinking about it for a while and decided to get one started.

The goal of this journal is to get down to 10%bf and then go on a bulk.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

*diet*

My Diet is pretty standard, so i wont be posting it everyday. It is 95+% as per the follows:

Meal = cals- carb- fat- pro

Meal#1
72g Oats (raw measure) 282 48 5.9 8.3
1scoop whey 132 4.7 1.9 24
1TBSp flaxseed meal 59 4 4 2
-----------------------------------
TOTAL 473 56.7 11.8 34.3
Percent Spilt 100.00% 48.23% 22.59% 29.18%

Meal#2
100g cooked brown rice 111 23 1 3
100g cooked chicken 119 0 4 20
0.5 tbsp olive oil (contained in food) 63 0 6.75 0
1 cup veggies 40 10 0 0
2caps fish oil 20 0 2.3 0
50g cooked Lentils (or Beans) 58 10 0 4.5
-----------------------------------
TOTAL 411 43 14.05 27.5
Percent Spilt 100.00% 42.11% 30.96% 26.93%

Meal#3
1/2 can tuna 73 0 0.9 16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread 212 40 2.3 7.7
2caps fish oil 20 0 2.3 0
1tbsp mayo 50 1 5 0
-----------------------------------
TOTAL 355 41 10.5 23.7
Percent Spilt 100.00% 46.42% 26.75% 26.83%

Meal#4 (~4:30)
50g Oats 192 31.2 3.25 8.12
1tbsp Flax Meal 59 4 4 2
1 scoop Egg-Whey Protein 99 3.5 1.4 18
1cup lettuce 10 2 0 1
-----------------------------------
TOTAL 360 40.7 8.65 29.12
Percent Spilt 100.00% 45.59% 21.80% 32.62%

*workout (~5:45-6:15)*

Meal#5 (~7:30-8)
200g Sweet potato 172 40 0 4
1cup brocolli 50 10 0 6
1/2 can tuna 73 0 0.9 16
2caps fish oil 20 0 2.3 0
-------------------------------
TOTAL 315 50 3.2 26
Percent Spilt 100.00% 60.10% 8.65% 31.25%

Meal#6 (~10-10:30)
28g walnuts 210 5.5 19 4.3
160g cottage cheese 71 7.68 3.3 19.2
---------------------------------
TOTAL 281 13.18 22.3 23.5
Percent Spilt 100.00% 15.17% 57.77% 27.06%

---------------------------------------------
MEALS TOTAL 2158 238.38 69.85 162.5
Percent Spilt 100.00% 42.72% 28.16% 29.12%

------------------------------------------
PWO (~7)
60g Oats 232 37.5 3.9 9.74
1banana (~7") 105 27 0 1
1 scoop whey 132 4.7 1.9 24
-----------------------------------
TOTAL 469 69.2 5.8 34.74
Percent Spilt 100.00% 59.15% 11.15% 29.69%

Number of shakes per week 6

Cals per day INCL PWO shake 2607 305.89 75.47 194.90
Percent Spilt 100.00% 45.61 25.31% 29.06%


----------------------------------

As per those macros....
2.29 Carbs per LBM
0.57 Fat per LBM
1.46 Protein per LBM weight

159 Present weight
16% Body Fat Percentage
133.56 LBM (in LB's)
25 Fat (in LB's)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

*Training*

Training consists of 3xweights and 3xHIIT. 

Legs:
Squats (1warmup+3sets)
LegExtension(3sets) +1D
Seated Leg Curls(2sets)
Lying Leg Curls(2sets) + 1D
Seated Calves(2sets)
Standing Claves(2sets) + 1D
Abs(machine)(4sets)

Chest/Tris/Shoulders:
DB Press(1warmup+3sets)
Pec Fly(3sets) + 1D
Tris Extension(3sets)
Dips(machine)(3sets) + 1D
Military Press(2sets)
Lateral Raises(2sets)
Bent over Raises(2sets) + 1D

Back/Bis:
RackDl's(1warmuo+3sets)
Front LAt Pulldowns(3sets) +1D
Lying Rows(3sets) +1D
Shrugs(2sets)
Preacher Curls(3sets)
Hammer Curls(3sets) +1D

Each session has 3 drop sets. I will be doing only one in rotation.

I have done 1week of this routine. So i'm just getting into it. Am not very sure about it, but am going to give it another week or so before doing any tweaks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hiit*

I have just completed the 4th week of HIIT. It started at 5mins +1min each week. So this week i have completed an 8min session. Here are todays session details:

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: 120

HIIT: 8mins
max HR: 168
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 1/1
max HR: 140


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds like we have similar goals.  I'm plannign to bulk once I get to 10% as well.  Teh only diff is the starting weight.  I'm around 16% as of last measurement, but I weigh around 280.  Good luck!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like we have similar goals.  I'm plannign to bulk once I get to 10% as well.  Teh only diff is the starting weight.  I'm around 16% as of last measurement, but I weigh around 280.  Good luck!


Thanks Pylon. Thanks. wow! 16% at 280 dosent sound too bad at all! If you drop down to 10%, Im sure you will be at ~250? Better than where i want to eventually be.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

I was walking to the gym this morning. At the traffic light near the gym, some guy walked into the traffic and was yelling. He passed within 6-10ft from me. He then put his black breiefcase on the middle of the street, took out a bank card and began waving it and continued to yell some nonsense. I thought he was trying to get a cab. 

Anyway the lights changed and i continued on my way to the gym which is only a few doors down from this intersection. I did my HIIT and walked out of the building. A couple guys (one was a trainer at the gym), yelled 'Hey, excuse me!' I stopped and looked. The area was cordoned off and everyone was standing behind the yellow tape. One of the guys said i would have to go around the block as the entire intersection was cordoned off. There was a cop car in the middle of the intersection.

Someone said something about a bomb. I didnt know what it was all about. So i continued and went around the building. When i got to the next intersection, i could see down the street. The cop car was parked right next to the briefcase. A cop said that the area was closed due to an unidentified package. 

I went home and looked up the news channel on TV. Apparently this guy walked into the bank and told one of the tellers that he had a bomb. Then he walked into the street and the rest was as i described above.

The guy was arrested a short while down the street and admitted to doing some cocaine.

Eventually the bomb squad was called and they finally determined that it did not contain a bomb. 

Imagine, this guy passed in about 6-10ft in front of me and if he really had a bomb that went off, i probably have gotten blown up along with all the people around as there were plenty since it is downtown and saturday is the busiest day of the week. 

Scary! 

Story here : Bizarre Bomb Threat


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Dude, that's just creepy.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks Pylon. Thanks. wow! 16% at 280 dosent sound too bad at all! If you drop down to 10%, Im sure you will be at ~250? Better than where i want to eventually be.


 That's about what I'm figuring too.  I'm pretty blessed with a big frame (check my pics if you like.)  I packed plenty of mass onto it at one time (that would be the "before" pic), but have dropped about 70lbs since then.

 The wieght diffence may be height, too.  I'm about 6'1".  How tall are you?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's about what I'm figuring too.  I'm pretty blessed with a big frame (check my pics if you like.)  I packed plenty of mass onto it at one time (that would be the "before" pic), but have dropped about 70lbs since then.


 Yup. You are a pretty big guy. I'm sure you will look awesome once you hit 10% 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> The wieght diffence may be height, too.  I'm about 6'1".  How tall are you?


I'm 6'. So not much shorter than you, but ~1/2 your weight  I'm basically a skinny guy. so i gotta work a lot more harder to grow


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 1, 2005)

*Legs*

This was the end of the second session of this routine. I dont feel it much (as i do upper bod. Except of lying leg curls. The hurt. Gotta keep an eye on that.). So am not sure if this leg routine is good. But on the other hand i am just getting into ti and once i increase weights, things might feel better 

Before i post the routine, i would like to explain about the weights. Incase anyone busts a vein laughing at my weights. 

Since this is a new routine, i lowered the weights (between ~10% to 35%) for the following reasons:
a) I want to work on doing all exercises with very good form and not just count weights.
b) I am trying to do it with a 60sec rest interval with a total wo time of 45mins or less.
c) I am not eating to bulk presently, so i am not focussed on churning out the reps and hiking up the weights even though i will keep trying to do so whenever i feel possible.

Squats: warmup-50x10 , 100x9 , 100x9 , 100x8 , 100x9 = Previously i used to go down until my hammies were parallel to the floor (i could squat 160x10 for 4 sets. This after doing 4 sets of legsled). But with this routine i am going down until my quads are parallel to the floor.
Leg Extension : 80x10 , 80x10 ,80x10
Lying Leg Curls: 50x10, 50x10, 50x10 = These hurt my hammies while doing them. Need to keep an eye out on this. On a previous routine i did overtrain them and towards the end of the routine doing this got painful and weights started to go down. Not a good sign. 
Calves (seated): 100x10, 100x10 = I think i might aim for 12-14reps for these next time.
Calves(Standing) : 135x12, 135x12
Abs (machine): 55x12, 55x12, 55x12, 55x12, 55x12.

Total time: 45mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 1, 2005)

*Weight*

Seems like my bf has dropped by 1%  If this holds until next weekend, i think i would def believe it has dropped.

Date - Weight - bf% - lbm - fat
9-Apr-05	161	16%	135	26
16-Apr-05	160	16%	134	26
23-Apr-05	159	15%	135	24
30-Apr-05	159	15%	135	24


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

Hey, it's about time you started a journal!

 dosen't it suck that you get to re-comp right now and I have to bulk  were doing exactly the opposite of what each other wants. O well  .. congratz on the bodyfat thing, I think you should also post some measurments and /or pics 


 P.S. thats insane about the whole crazy guy thing , and thats exactly why I'm gonna get muged and killed down there LOL


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yup. You are a pretty big guy. I'm sure you will look awesome once you hit 10%
> 
> I'm 6'. So not much shorter than you, but ~1/2 your weight  I'm basically a skinny guy. so i gotta work a lot more harder to grow


 You may have to work hard to grow, but trust me, it's no fun trying to get the growth off!  At least you get to eat!  (OK, I get to eat a lot too.  One nice thing about being my size is that even on a cut dietI'm looking at 2300 cals.  Not too bad.)


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey, it's about time you started a journal!


I know. I'v just been lazy to plug in the values regularly.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> dosen't it suck that you get to re-comp right now and I have to bulk  were doing exactly the opposite of what each other wants.


I'd rather be doing a bulk. But i need to get into a better bf before doing so coz i want to look big but in shape as well. I am going to review things at the end of june and if progress is good, then i shall keep at it if not i shall go on a cut slowly.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O well  .. congratz on the bodyfat thing, I think you should also post some measurments and /or pics


Thanks!
I think i shall take pics when i get to 10%. Coz then i shall look more 'presentable'



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. thats insane about the whole crazy guy thing , and thats exactly why I'm gonna get muged and killed down there LOL


Yeah! i have never seen anything like that before.. The streets were crowded with saturday shoppers.. thank god nothing happened..dont worry, it is not a dangerous place.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You may have to work hard to grow, but trust me, it's no fun trying to get the growth off!  At least you get to eat!


I agree! 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> One nice thing about being my size is that even on a cut dietI'm looking at 2300 cals.  Not too bad.)


Last year i did a bulk and got from 155/16% to 176/18%. But then i did a cut (going down to ~1700cals). I got a bit overenthuastic and dropped down to 156/18%. So i lost all the fat and the lbm!  anyway, it was my first serious bulk and cut so i did learn a lot. That is why i am presently doing a recomp to avoid the same mistakes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

OWW!! hammies hurt a bit. Esp area behind the knees. Not sore hurt but pain hurt.


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I think i shall take pics when i get to 10%. Coz then i shall look more 'presentable'


 O come on , I did it  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OWW!! hammies hurt a bit. Esp area behind the knees. Not sore hurt but pain hurt.


 How'd you hurt them while doing the hamstring curls? Bad knee postioning??


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O come on , I did it  LOL


 maybe this weekend, if i feel like it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> How'd you hurt them while doing the hamstring curls? Bad knee postioning??


It wasnt the muscle that was sore. More the area between the skin and muscle. I realised last night it must have been the leg extension. The seat pad on the one i like to use (coz the positioning is right for me) had gotten worn out. So my legs pressed against the hard plank under the seat and was not cushioned properly. So i suspect this is what caused the problem. Oh well, will try a diff machine next time.


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2005)

Ouch.  Take a towel next time!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 3, 2005)

Yay - An Adrian journal!  Good Stuff!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 4, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Take a towel next time!


Yes. I am gonna try that. Am also going to try and see if i can adjust the other ones to suit me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay - An Adrian journal!  Good Stuff!


  yes finally! Hopefully this journal will help me achieve my goal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 4, 2005)

*chest/tris/shoulders - 03may05*

DB BP - 30'sX12, 60's X 10, 8, 6
Pec Fly - 120 X10, 8, 8
Arm Extension - 90X10 ,8 ,8
Dips (machine) - 100 X12,12,12,dropX18
Military press - 35's x7, 5
Lat Raises - 20'sx 10, 11
Bent over raises - 15's X10, 11
Total time- 50mins   I wo after work. Busiest time at the gym so i had to wait around for eqipment. So i guess this wo could have been done in 40-45mins.

BP has gone down   On my last routine (3 weeks ago) i was doing 60'sX12,10,8,7. I tried inclines for 2 weeks of this new routine but then read a comment by P-funk that it is not recommended to do inclines and militaries in the same routine. so i went back to BP's and couldnt match my previous reps. Oh well. lets see how the next routine goes.

The Pec flies seem to get my Bi's as well. Gotta keep an eye out for that. 

Dips seemes too easy and i didnt feel it in my tris too much. But i need to focus on form as well.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Love flyes and pec deck.  Great compliment to BP.

 Do you remember why mils and inclines don't mix?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Do you remember why mils and inclines don't mix?


He didnt explain why. Here is his post : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=994421&postcount=2


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2005)

*hiit - 04may05*

This is the beginning of week5 of HIIT. So this week is a 9min session. 

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 4mins
level:1/1/1/3
max HR: 127

HIIT: 9mins
max HR: 170
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: 140

Session seemed tougher than usual. Or maybe it was just one of those days. lets see how the next one goes.


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2005)

I miss cardio on an elliptical - all my gym has is
 - Tredmills 
 - Stepper
 - Hiker
 - Bike


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Love flyes and pec deck.  Great compliment to BP.
> 
> Do you remember why mils and inclines don't mix?


Probably because both hit anterior delts well (and lateral delts to a limited degree).


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Interesting.  Never really thought about that.  I guess I spread them out a lot in my w/o, so I'm not sure if it is really a problem for me...


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I miss cardio on an elliptical - all my gym has is
> - Tredmills
> - Stepper
> - Hiker
> - Bike


  no ellip?? My gym has ~20 (+the other stuff)


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Probably because both hit anterior delts well (and lateral delts to a limited degree).





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Interesting. Never really thought about that. I guess I spread them out a lot in my w/o, so I'm not sure if it is really a problem for me...


I didnt realise that until i read his posts . I was looking for a new routine and came accross this one : http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/matt66.htm which suggests both. I guess all routines are not constructed correctly. So i modified the routine to suit me and changed inclines to BP.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2005)

*Back/Bis*

Rack DL's : 70X 10 (wu), 140X 8, 8, 8
Front Lat Pulldowns: 135 X8, 8, 8
Lying Rows: 70 X8, 60 X7 , 7 , drop
Shrugs 65's X10, 10
Preacher Curls 40 X4, 40 x2+30x5 , 30 X4
Hammer : 30's x8 , 6 , 25's X10
Total time = 60mins

Wasnt feeling too energised for this wo. But didnt do too bad.

Reduced the weight for the lying rows after the first set as i knew i wouldnt get out >6 reps for the later sets as well that exercise was scheduled for a dropset. Need to focus a bit more on this form. I think i am letting my chest get pushed against the bench a bit much as i feel a presssure in my ribs.

I have never done shrugs, ever. And my traps are just fine. But for this routine i decided to leave them in there (they were in the routine i modified). So am not sure if i want to continue them. But overall development is what i am also looking for as i dont want one exercise suffering because some other body part is not upto par. SO for now i think i shall leave them in there.

On the trial run, i used a BB which was 45lb for preachers. But this was one of those fixed BB's so i guess that was the total weight. But this time i decided to use a BB where i could put on my own plates. So i put on 40lbs. But that was too heavy. I then realised that 40lbs did not include the weight of the bar which was why i couldnt do as much as i previously did. So i reduced the weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2005)

Cheated today.. had a doughnut and coffee


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Cheating Bastard!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I didnt realise that until i read his posts . I was looking for a new routine and came accross this one : http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/matt66.htm which suggests both. I guess all routines are not constructed correctly. So i modified the routine to suit me and changed inclines to BP.


There is nothing 'wrong' with doing low inclines and M.press in the same workout. I do. And P.Funk does it too. They are two of the MOST effective exercises you can do for your chest/delts. It just means that your anterior delts get a good workout.

With the change you made - I now have issues with your workout. At the moment you are doing 2 flat movements so you are not attacking your pecs from different angles. 

I would change either your flat bench or your flyes into something that hits your chest at a different angle (eg: low incline flye or decline flye).

Personally, in terms of chest aesthetics, I feel that inclines/declines are much more important than your basic flats - these are more important if you are LOOKING for strength bench improvements. So you will find that, unless you do some upper chest work (incline stuff), your chest may not improve as you want it to.  Same goes for decline movements (eg: dips, decline flyes/press).

I also have issues with doing your triceps before your delts. Tri's are smaller than your delt - and they are major assistance muscles when it comes to things such as military/overhead press. So if you fatigue them first you are going to be getting sub-maximal delt workouts.

So I would move it to:
chest
delts
tri's

Or, if you are worried that your incline move might interfere with your Military, then do something like:
DB bench
Military press
Rear DB flyes
Incline bench flyes
Lateral flyes

Triceps
Triceps


Anyway - just my thoughts...


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Emma! 

Shoulders are one of those places where problems are very possible as I have had problems previously when i didnt really pay attention to any type of routine. It came to a point where weights went down and it got very painful to do militaries with even 10lb db's!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would change either your flat bench or your flyes into something that hits your chest at a different angle (eg: low incline flye or decline flye).


Ok. I shall switch the flat BP to inclines.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally, in terms of chest aesthetics, I feel that inclines/declines are much more important than your basic flats - these are more important if you are LOOKING for strength bench improvements. So you will find that, unless you do some upper chest work (incline stuff), your chest may not improve as you want it to.  Same goes for decline movements (eg: dips, decline flyes/press).


My chest is actually the best in terms of response and overall built (Have posted some pix below) compared to other body parts. Or maybe i just carry a alot of chest fat 

I guess the main reason was that for a long time in the past i did an upper lower split and the first exercise was chest. So it always got the most out of me.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I also have issues with doing your triceps before your delts. Tri's are smaller than your delt - and they are major assistance muscles when it comes to things such as military/overhead press. So if you fatigue them first you are going to be getting sub-maximal delt workouts.
> 
> So I would move it to:
> chest
> ...


I'll switch them around like that for the next wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2005)

*Piccies!!!*

Have taken px this morning. Before breakfast and after using the toilet. So the belly does not look too ugly 

OK so i suck at posing.... i know i know. ... couldnt be bothered to read up on posing before doing it as i dont have a great body to pose anyway 

Front relaxed:






Front flexed : 





Back :





Right Bi: 





Left Bi:


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2005)

*More piccies!!*

When i get to 10%, i will look like this.... hopefully

Abs in:





DA UGLY BELLY!!!!!!    .... ok ok ok ... i know, i know.. i'm making it sound worse than it it...(i sound like Tom, dont i?  .. notice my 'bump' Tom?)





Calves... yes yes.. they are there!!! It is the bump below the back of my knee!!!!!





Legs back. Tried flexing them... but there was nothing to flex! 





The tri 'hoseshoe'... which only shows under extreme flexed conditions


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2005)

*hiit - 06may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: 120

HIIT: 9mins
max HR: 170
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: 140

Getting to be a bit of a task to do the high at ~115 rpm. Had to go down to 100-105 rpm for the last couple of secs on some highs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2005)

*hiit - 07may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: 117

HIIT: 9mins
max HR: 168
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: 143

Next week 10min HIIT!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Have taken px this morning. Before breakfast and after using the toilet. So the belly does not look too ugly


 Looking good!! How did you ever think your BF was in the 20s?? 

Ok - critique, if you want it:

Your arms are certainly well developed. Congrates. And you do have the start of a horse-shoe happening with your triceps!   Now, your right arm is much more developed than left - so you might want to work on your left arm a little more and focus on uni-lateral exercises to try to bring it up to speed.

Your shoulders look good! As do your traps. They are well balanced and the symmetry is not too bad. A little more of a cap would help in squaring your frame off (that means lots of overhead presses - but be careful if you have rotator problems).

You are starting to get a nice v-taper - but I would work on a little more width and, once again, your right lat is looking better than your left, so maybe increase uni-lateral exercises to balance this up. Or really work on concentrating on your left during bilateral moves.

For your chest - You are right, you have a nice base, but I would certainly suggest you add some upper-chest moves. It will help draw your chest 'up' visually and prevent the 'heavy' man boob look that a lot of BB have. 

Now.... Your leggies....  Yeah - you are right, they are the bit that needs the most work. Basically, you just need MORE of them!  LOTS more!

I am not sure about your leg routine - your focus is too much on isolation exercises to get a really strong growth stimuli. You may want to throw in another compound exercise instead and then do 2 sets of your isolations to finish.

eg: 
Squats 3-4 sets, 6-8 reps
Another compound exercise 2-3 sets, 6 to 12 reps
Ext. 2-3 sets, 8-12 reps
Curls. 2-3 sets, 8-12 reps

For your calves, I would also start doing a few more sets (four is not really enough - I would go for 6) and mix between high rep and low rep work. Also mix between standing and seated as to which one you do high rep and which one you do low rep.

You might want to consider increasing the frequency you hit legs too - once every 5 days (not 7 - that is leaving it a bit long)... 

And maybe consider loading your workouts by having a higher carb day as well (you could lower your carbs on a different day eg: a HIIT day to conpensate).

Anyway - Just a few ideas to play around with! 

Hope your weekend is going well!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looking good!!


Thanks!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How did you ever think your BF was in the 20s??


My dizzy bf scale said i was 26%, i assumed i would be 18-20% .. but the DEXA said i was 16%. So now i simply minus 10% from the bf scale reading. Not the most accurate result, but at least better than what i thought earlier.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - critique, if you want it:


Yes yes, please!! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your arms are certainly well developed.


 i always thought my arms were a bit underdeveloped (they are 15" flexed).  I guess that was in comparison to my chest. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Congrates. And you do have the start of a horse-shoe happening with your triceps!   Now, your right arm is much more developed than left - so you might want to work on your left arm a little more and focus on uni-lateral exercises to try to bring it up to speed.


yep! ok, out with the BB for preachers, gonna try them with DB's.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your shoulders look good! As do your traps. They are well balanced and the symmetry is not too bad. A little more of a cap would help in squaring your frame off (that means lots of overhead presses - but be careful if you have rotator problems).


OK. will work at that and monitor shoulders.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are starting to get a nice v-taper - but I would work on a little more width


 yep. my hips are smaller in ratio to my shoulders. Gives me a natural V taper. I had dropped oblique exercises. Maybe i should bring them back.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> and, once again, your right lat is looking better than your left, so maybe increase uni-lateral exercises to balance this up. Or really work on concentrating on your left during bilateral moves.


 Could also be the way i am posing. I have a bit of a twist in my hips, not very noticible but i uncounsiously do not stand really straight. But will keep and eye out for that.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For your chest - You are right, you have a nice base, but I would certainly suggest you add some upper-chest moves. It will help draw your chest 'up' visually and prevent the 'heavy' man boob look that a lot of BB have.


 Inclines here i come!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now.... Your leggies....  Yeah - you are right, they are the bit that needs the most work. Basically, you just need MORE of them!  LOTS more!


 aint that the truth!!! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am not sure about your leg routine - your focus is too much on isolation exercises to get a really strong growth stimuli. You may want to throw in another compound exercise instead and then do 2 sets of your isolations to finish.
> 
> eg:
> Squats 3-4 sets, 6-8 reps
> ...


Ok how is this leg wo :
Squats - 1wu+4sets (6-8reps)
Lunges - 3sets (10-12 reps)
Leg ext - 3sets (10-12 reps)
Leg Curls - 3sets (10-12 reps)
calves stand - 3sets (12-15 reps alternate week 8-10reps)
calves sit - 3sets (12-15 reps alternate week 8-10reps)

It seems like a lot of hammie work (as hammies also do hit a bit with dl's on back day as well).... so maybe..
Squats - 1wu+4sets (6-8reps)
Lunges - 4sets (10-12 reps)
Leg ext - 4sets (10-12 reps)
calves stand - 3sets(12-15 reps alternate week 8-10reps)
calves sit - 3sets (12-15 reps alternate week 8-10reps)

Or this .. (today is leg day, i'll give this a try. Suggestions from here )
Squats - 1wu+4sets (20-15reps)
Hack squats - 4sets (8-10 reps)
Leg ext - 3sets (10-12 reps)
Leg Curls - 3sets (8-10 reps)
calves stand - 3sets(12-15 reps alternate week 8-10reps)
calves sit - 3sets (12-15 reps alternate week 8-10reps)



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You might want to consider increasing the frequency you hit legs too - once every 5 days (not 7 - that is leaving it a bit long)...


hmmm will have to think of that roataion. Not sure how to rotate legs every 5 days with the 2x upper(chest and back) and 3x cardio. I generally leave the day after legs as the off day. any suggestions?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And maybe consider loading your workouts by having a higher carb day as well (you could lower your carbs on a different day eg: a HIIT day to conpensate).


Ok, i'll adjust the amounts so that the daily average works out to ~2600 .



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - Just a few ideas to play around with!
> 
> Hope your weekend is going well!


So far so good! Hope you had a great weekend as well. Thanks again, Emma


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2005)

*Legs - 08may05*

Squats : 50 x12, 90 x15,15,13,15
V-squats : 50 x10, 90 x12 , 180 x10, 230 x12
Leg ext : 90 x10, 105 x10, 120 x10
Lying leg curls : 60 x12, 11, 10
Calves standing : 115 x15, 15 , 15 
Calves seated : 90 x10, 100x18 , x10
Abs  (machine) : 60 x12, 12,12,12
total time = 80mins

Reduced to weight for squats since i hiked up the reps. Didint seem too bad for the first set, but i did feel it on the later ones. Began to feel it in my lower back after 12 reps. Maybe i was loosing my form.

V-Squats. started very light to get the hang of them. But even 230 on the last set didnt feel too bad. Will start from 240 on the next session.

Leg ext - did a lot more than previously, but this wasnt the regular machine i use as that one hurt my hammies last time as the seat pad is a bit worn.

Reduced the weight for standing claves to get the higher reps. and did some burns for the seated calves towards the end.

Total time was 80 mins  Need to keep a closer eye on time. The first 2 exercises took up most of the time, understandably. But i should be able to make up time for the remaining. 

Originally i planned for a ~60sec RI. But i dont think i can achieve that with this routine. Esp not for the first 2 exercises.

On the plus side, wo on a sunday is GREAT. Hardly any of the gym monkeys around. Besides today is summer like weather, so even less peeps around. I didnt have to wait for any equip 

This routine is 24sets for legs + 4 for abs.  seems a bit much. Maybe i nned to review this routine further. Maybe i should aim for 16-18sets??? + abs ???


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yep. my hips are smaller in ratio to my shoulders. Gives me a natural V taper. I had dropped oblique exercises. Maybe i should bring them back.


No - not oblique exercises, lat exercises! 



> Inclines here i come!


LOL! I thought you would like that! 



> Ok how is this leg wo :
> Squats - 1wu+4sets (6-8reps)
> Lunges - 3sets (10-12 reps)
> Leg ext - 3sets (10-12 reps)
> ...


Hmmmm.... Not really - a bit too much volume on the isolation stuff. 

If you are going to stick to one big-ol workout, what about:

Squats - 1-2 wu + 4 sets (6-8 reps)
Single legged press/hacks/lunges - 3 sets (10-12 reps)
Leg ext - 2 sets (10-12 reps)
Leg Curls - 2 sets (10-12 reps)

calves stand - 2-3 sets (20-30 reps alternate week 6-8 reps)
calves sit - 2-3 sets (20-30 reps alternate week 6-8 reps)



> It seems like a lot of hammie work (as hammies also do hit a bit with dl's on back day as well).... so maybe..


If you spilt your legs day once/5 days you can alternate quad dominant/ham dominant workouts (like I suggested to Tom).

Then you could move your deads to your hammie/lower back dominant legs day.

But I really think you need to prioritise your leggies at this stage. 



> hmmm will have to think of that roataion. Not sure how to rotate legs every 5 days with the 2x upper(chest and back) and 3x cardio. I generally leave the day after legs as the off day. any suggestions?


What about a rolling split.... or something like I was suggesting to Tom:

Mon - Quad dom legs/shoulders (squats, hacks, extensions, press etc)
Tues - Upper back/biceps/Abs (pulls, rows, curls etc)
Wed - HIIT
Thurs - HIIT
Fri - Hamie dom. legs/lower back/Abs (deadlifts, lunges, curls etc)
Sat - Chest/triceps/HIIT (chest press stuff, tricep stuff etc)
Sun - Off



Let me think about it a little more.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 8, 2005)

Hi BulkMeUp, I just came across your Journal and have read the last few days of posts and looked at your pictures. I second many of Emma's comments. You have a great set of arms, nice capped delts, good traps and a decent base in the pecs. I agree that you need more upper pec development. I also think your back could use more width, especially with the wide obliques you have ( join the club. I have the same issue). But a glaring weakness is your legs. They need serious work. And believe me, if you start doing some serious leg work built around squats, leg presses and deadlifts, you should see some additional overall size in the upper body too. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Squats : 50 x12, 90 x15,15,13,15
> V-squats : 50 x10, 90 x12 , 180 x10, 230 x12
> Leg ext : 90 x10, 105 x10, 120 x10
> Lying leg curls : 60 x12, 11, 10
> ...


 Pardon me if you explained this ( I haven't read the entire Journal), but I do not see why you are doing regular squats and v-squats. I do not think you are at the advanced stage of development to doing both of these exercises. I also think the energy on v squats would be better spent on leg presses. I would recommend doing 3 or 4 work sets of regular squats and then moving to 3-4 sets of leg presses.  Leg extensions are an isolation movement and until you get better leg development, I would not spent alot of time, if any, on these. Why not do a second compound movement like stiff legged deadlifts for the hamstrings instead?


> Total time was 80 mins  Need to keep a closer eye on time. The first 2 exercises took up most of the time, understandably. But i should be able to make up time for the remaining.
> 
> Originally i planned for a ~60sec RI. But i dont think i can achieve that with this routine. Esp not for the first 2 exercises.


Leg work is very taxxing and despite what you may read elsewhere, it is physically impossible for a non drug using bodybuilder to do heavy leg work on only a 60 second rest period. You cannot possibly recover in such a short period of time if you are really working hard on squats, leg presses and deadlifts. Its OK to take a longer rest period and on leg day, do not worry so much about the "60 minute rule".



> This routine is 24sets for legs + 4 for abs.  seems a bit much. Maybe i nned to review this routine further. Maybe i should aim for 16-18sets??? + abs ???


My thoughts: 4 sets Squats, 3 Leg Presses, 4 Lying Curls, 3 Stiff Deadlifts,  3 Seated Calf Raises and 5 Standing Calf Raises.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Well, I think these two have said it all.  Hey look, the road is paved with good advise!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No - not oblique exercises, lat exercises!


Ah .. Ok.. i thought you wanted me to work more on my waist. Yes, lats could a bit more  dev. Will keep that in mind to focus on it.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But I really think you need to prioritise your leggies at this stage.


Absolutely right!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about a rolling split.... or something like I was suggesting to Tom:
> 
> Mon - Quad dom legs/shoulders (squats, hacks, extensions, press etc)
> Tues - Upper back/biceps/Abs (pulls, rows, curls etc)
> ...


I misunderstood your previous suggestion of doing it every 5 days. Since i was doing a 3x push/pull/legs split, i couldnt figure out how to make it fit.  But I shall come up with a 4x mixed split routine and post it shortly.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hi BulkMeUp, I just came across your Journal and have read the last few days of posts and looked at your pictures.


Hi Ego! Thanks for dropping by. The feedback and advice is much appreciated.  



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Pardon me if you explained this ( I haven't read the entire Journal),


No prob. Happy to explain  



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> but I do not see why you are doing regular squats and v-squats. I do not think you are at the advanced stage of development to doing both of these exercises.


Well, yesterday was leg day and i took Emmas advice and decided to add in another exercise to hit my quads. I got to the gym and decided to the V-Squats as i have never done them before. But i shall take your advice and drop them. I shall post a revised routine shortly.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I also think the energy on v squats would be better spent on leg presses. I would recommend doing 3 or 4 work sets of regular squats and then moving to 3-4 sets of leg presses.


My previous routine had leg sled in them and i am trying to come up with a routine which will have exercises that are diff from my previous routine.

My previous routine was :
Leg Sled : 1wu + 4sets
Squats : 4sets
Calves standing : 1wu + 3sets
Calves seated : 3sets
Crunches : 1wu + 4sets

All sets were 10-12reps. For the new routine i dropped the latter wu sets.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Leg extensions are an isolation movement and until you get better leg development, I would not spent alot of time, if any, on these.


OK, i shall reduce or eliminate the sets on these.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Why not do a second compound movement like stiff legged deadlifts for the hamstrings instead?


SLDL's were part of my back day on the previous routine. For the present one i changed them to regular DL's as i wanted a more lower back focussed exercise.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Leg work is very taxxing and despite what you may read elsewhere, it is physically impossible for a non drug using bodybuilder to do heavy leg work on only a 60 second rest period. You cannot possibly recover in such a short period of time if you are really working hard on squats, leg presses and deadlifts. Its OK to take a longer rest period and on leg day, do not worry so much about the "60 minute rule".


Ok. Since i wasnt really eating to bulk (I'm doing a body recomp), i thought i could keep intensity high with a shorter RI while using not-so-heavy weights while focussing on proper form.

In addition, i have been told by a massage therapist that i seem to be borderline for lower back problems. I do not have a any back problems presently but do not want to aggrevate one (who does?). So i guess i have been very cautious in the past, perhaps overly cautious. Better safe than sorry, right? But i think i need to push a bit harder as my legs could really use improvement.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> My thoughts: 4 sets Squats, 3 Leg Presses, 4 Lying Curls, 3 Stiff Deadlifts,  3 Seated Calf Raises and 5 Standing Calf Raises.


Will incorporate those and post a revised routine. Thanks again.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, I think these two have said it all.  Hey look, the road is paved with good advise!


Very good advice. Just what i need!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

OK. now i know why i did the V-squat.

I thought thouse were hack squats as the machine looks similar to this http://www.steelfitness.com/BETA/training/manquads/hacksquats.htm

But the label on the machine said V-Squat and thats what i noted down. So now i'm confused  

edit: just came accross this http://us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/v-squat
They are quite similar and ROM seems very similar as well.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

I looked at both, still not sure what the diff is.  My gym has neither, so it's normal or front squats only for me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I looked at both, still not sure what the diff is. .


Yeah, i cant tell either  the only diff is the position of the weight. Hacks have it at shoulder level and V's have it lower. But the ROM seems the same. Maybe Emma or Ego can shed more light on this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

*Revised routine*

OK. so here is the revised routine that i'v come up with. Let me know if it works and feel free to tweak it:

Mon - HIIT

Tue - Quad dom legs/shoulders (squats, hacks, extensions, press etc)
Squats - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
Hacks - 3sets (8-10 reps)
Calves seated - 3sets (12-15 reps)

Militaries - 3 sets (8-10 reps)
Lat Raises - 2 sets (10-12reps)
Bent over lat raises - 2sets (10-12reps)

Total - 17 working sets

Wed - Upper back/biceps/abs (pulls, rows, curls etc)
Front Lat Pulldowns - 1-2wu + 4sets (8-10reps)
Bent over row machine - 4sets (8-10 reps)

DB Preachers - 3sets (10-12 reps)
Hammers - 3sets(10-12 reps)

Ab crunches (machine) - 3sets (12-15reps)

Total - 17 working sets

Thu - hiit

Fri - hiit

Sat - Hamie dom. legs/lower back/(deadlifts, lunges, curls etc)
Regular DL???s - 1-2wu + 4sets(8-10reps)
Lunges - 4sets (10-12 reps)
Lying leg curls - 3sets ( 10-12reps)
Claves Standing - 4sets (8-10reps)

Total - 15 working sets

Sun - Chest/triceps/ Abs/ (chest press stuff, tricep stuff etc)
DB Inclines - 1-2wu + 4sets(8-10reps)
Pec Fly machine - 4sets (10-12reps)

Tri extension machine - 3sets (8-10reps)
Dips machine - 3sets (12-15reps)

Ab crunches (machine) - 3sets (12-15reps)

Total - 17 working sets

*7 day wo *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
HIIT is likely to get compromised in intensity and considering this is a recomp phase, not sure how that will play out. On the other hand i will be done with an 8 week cycle of HIIT in the next 3 weeks. In which case i should be able to shift to a lower intensity cardio.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

7 days?  That seems like a bit much for your system.  Shouldn't there be a rest day in there somewhere?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 7 days?  That seems like a bit much for your system.  Shouldn't there be a rest day in there somewhere?


Yes it does seem much. I'm trying to fit 3 HIIT and 4 weight sessions. Since focus is on leg work split on 2 days, this pushes the cardio to other days as it would be quite diff to do it after leg days and def not after a leg wo. I am still rethinking this. Maybe bring down the working sets to 12-14 per session.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

*Low/High diet*

The following are the versions of low and high diets. Low on cardio days, and high on weight days. The diff between the two is ~320 cals. Only the carbs are changes the pro and fats are the same in both.

*LOW*
Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	383	39.9	9.15	34.12
Percent Split	100.00%	42.17%	21.76%	36.06%

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
100g cooked chicken	119	0	4	20
0.5 tbsp olive oil (contained in food)	63	0	6.75	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	353	33	14.05	23
Percent Split	100.00%	37.67%	36.08%	26.25%

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
1tbsp mayo	50	1	5	0
TOTAL	365	43	10.5	24.7
Percent Split	100.00%	47.08%	25.87%	27.05%

Meal#4				
40g Oats	153	31.2	24	6.4
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
1 scoop Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	18
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
TOTAL	321	40.7	29.4	27.4
Percent Split	100.00%	30.32%	49.27%	20.41%

Meal#5				
150g Sweet potato	129	30	0	3
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	272	40	3.2	25
Percent Split	100.00%	55.40%	9.97%	34.63%

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
160g cottage cheese	71	7.68	3.3	19.2
TOTAL	281	13.18	22.3	23.5
Percent Split	100.00%	15.17%	57.77%	27.06%

MEALS TOTAL	1975	209.78	88.6	157.72
Percent Split	100.00%	37.01%	35.17%	27.82%


PWO				
60g Oats	232	37.5	3.9	9.74
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	469	69.2	5.8	34.74
Percent Split	100.00%	59.15%	11.15%	29.69%


Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2444.00	278.98	94.40	192.46
Percent Split	100.00%	40.80%	31.06%	28.14%


2.06	Carbs per LBM
0.70	Fat per LBM
1.42	Protein per LBM
----------------------------------------------------------------
*
HIGH*
Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
72g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	473	56.7	11.8	34.3
Percent Split	100.00%	48.23%	22.59%	29.18%

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
100g cooked chicken	119	0	4	20
0.5 tbsp olive oil (contained in food)	63	0	6.75	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
50g cooked Lentils (or Beans)	58	10	0	4.5
TOTAL	411	43	14.05	27.5
Percent Split	100.00%	42.11%	30.96%	26.93%

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
1tbsp mayo	50	1	5	0
TOTAL	365	43	10.5	24.7
Percent Split	100.00%	47.08%	25.87%	27.05%

Meal#4				
72g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
1 scoop Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	18
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
TOTAL	450	57.5	11.3	29.3
Percent Split	100.00%	51.24%	22.66%	26.11%

Meal#5				
200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	315	50	3.2	26
Percent Split	100.00%	60.10%	8.65%	31.25%

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
160g cottage cheese	71	7.68	3.3	19.2
TOTAL	281	13.18	22.3	23.5
Percent Split	100.00%	15.17%	57.77%	27.06%

MEALS TOTAL	2295	263.38	73.15	165.3
Percent Split	100.00%	44.39%	27.74%	27.86%


PWO				
60g Oats	232	37.5	3.9	9.74
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	469	69.2	5.8	34.74
Percent Split	100.00%	59.15%	11.15%	29.69%


Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2764.00	332.58	78.95	200.04
Percent Split	100.00%	46.83%	25.01%	28.16%


2.46	Carbs per LBM
0.58	Fat per LBM
1.48	Protein per LBM
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hence : Low  X 3 (2444 *3) + High X 4 (2764 * 4) = 18388/7 = 2627 Average Cals per day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

And on a side note, my brain is fried from working all this out today


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

I have to admit I'm way too lazy to do that much planning.  I eat the same thing just about every day.


----------



## Tom_B (May 9, 2005)

Hey Adrian , great picies! your looking great , god I wish my arms would develop like that! Because my chest keeps growing faster in comparision to my arms , they keep looking like there getting smaller and smaller and it looks so weird O wells ..

 Umm for your split why not do some cardio on a leg day / after a leg day , trust me after a little your legs go numb and you don't feel a thing LOL - besides I think it sounts as active recovery cause your stretching your legs out  that and the benefits of having an off day are alot better ..

 ya I was fried when I re-worked all my stuff , you sit down adn your like "Okay , this should only take an hour" ...... *3 hours later*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tue - Quad dom legs/shoulders (squats, hacks, extensions, press etc)
> Squats - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
> Hacks - 3sets (8-10 reps)
> Calves seated - 3sets (12-15 reps)
> ...


 First - don't worry too much about working sets. You don't have to stick to any magic number.

Now - I would do all of your calves on your other legs day. Instead I would add another leg exercise - eg: extensions (2 sets of 10-12 reps - you could also do some drop sets or negatives and other things with these).

Shoulders look good. Although I would probably do 4 sets military press (and I would use DBs) and decrease reps to 6 to 8.



> Wed - Upper back/biceps/abs (pulls, rows, curls etc)
> Front Lat Pulldowns - 1-2wu + 4sets (8-10reps)
> Bent over row machine - 4sets (8-10 reps)
> 
> ...


Ok. I would do another upper back exercise. Something closer to 10 sets.
eg: 
WG lateral Pulls 1-2 warm up 4 sets (6 to 8 reps)
Bent over row (why a machine??) 2-3 sets (8-10 reps)
seated cable row 2-3 sets (10-12 reps)

You could alternate weeks between doing WG pulls first and then WG seated row OR bent overs first (1-2 warm up + 4 sets, 6-8 reps) and then doing narrow seated rows (changes the focus from width the thickness each week).

Biceps look ok (may want to decrease reps of one of the exercises each week - eg: first week preachers 8 reps, next week hammers 8 reps).

I would also do abs on your HIIT days. And don't rely on machines for ab work - they are not nearly as good as some of your other exercises (eg: cable crunches, weighted declines).



> Sat - Hamie dom. legs/lower back/(deadlifts, lunges, curls etc)
> Regular DL???s - 1-2wu + 4sets(8-10reps)
> Lunges - 4sets (10-12 reps)
> Lying leg curls - 3sets ( 10-12reps)
> ...


Looks pretty good. I would decrease your reps for your deads (6 to 8) and do 3 sets of 8-10 reps for your lunges (a total of 4 sets of 24 lunges is a little extreme!!  ).

For you calves, do 6 to 8 sets (seated and standing - alternate between exercises with one LOW at 6 to 8 reps and the other at HIGH reps.... Calves respond well to high rep training - so I mean >15!).



> Sun - Chest/triceps/ Abs/ (chest press stuff, tricep stuff etc)
> DB Inclines - 1-2wu + 4sets(8-10reps)
> Pec Fly machine - 4sets (10-12reps)
> 
> ...


Same goes for this - drop the reps to 6 to 8 for your inclines...

What is with the machines for your triceps??  I would swap this for free exercises. Those tri-extension machines often result in horrible movement patterns.

Triceps are also more responsive to lower rep work - so keep the reps in the 6 to 12 range.

Then move your abs to an HIIT day.



> *7 day wo *


 No you don't - not after the hard time you give tom on resting!!

Move one HIIT session to your chest day. Or, if you are LOATHED to do HIIT on a big weights day, then you could combine your back/chest day and do something like:

Mon - HIIT/abs
Tues - quads/Shoulders
Wed - Upper back/chest
Thurs - HIIT
Fri - arms/abs/HIIT
Sat - Hammies/lower back/calves
Sun - OFF

Or:
Mon - HIIT/abs
Tues - quads/Chest & triceps
Wed - Upper back/Shoulders
Thurs - HIIT
Fri - HIIT/abs
Sat - Hammies/lower back/biceps and calves
Sun - OFF



> HIIT is likely to get compromised in intensity and considering this is a recomp phase, not sure how that will play out. On the other hand i will be done with an 8 week cycle of HIIT in the next 3 weeks. In which case i should be able to shift to a lower intensity cardio.


Never do the same cardio for more than a few weeks - you are asking for your body to adapt. Keep mixing it up between SHORT and intense, longer duration, moderate intensity, HIIT etc etc.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *LOW*
> Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
> Meal#1
> 50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
> ...


Great!



> Meal#2
> 100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
> 100g cooked chicken	119	0	4	20
> 0.5 tbsp olive oil (contained in food)	63	0	6.75	0
> ...


Excellent (good to see your vegetables in there! **cough - TOM - cough**  )



> Meal#3
> 1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
> 2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
> 2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
> ...


Good - but a little low in protein. 

ps: is that mayo made with olive oil?



> Meal#4
> 40g Oats	153	31.2	24	6.4
> 1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
> 1 scoop Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	18
> ...


LOL - do you eat any other vegetable than lettuce?? 

Once again, it is a little low in protein. I would be aiming for a minimum of 20g complete protein/meal.



> Meal#5
> 150g Sweet potato	129	30	0	3
> 1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
> 1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
> ...


Not too bad. Once again it is a little low in protein (minimum of 20g of complete protein/meal).				



> Meal#6
> 28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
> 160g cottage cheese	71	7.68	3.3	19.2
> TOTAL	281	13.18	22.3	23.5
> Percent Split	100.00%	15.17%	57.77%	27.06%


Pretty good! But what about 180-200g cottage cheese instead?		




> PWO
> 60g Oats	232	37.5	3.9	9.74
> 1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
> 1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
> ...


Great!



> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2444.00	278.98	94.40	192.46
> Percent Split	100.00%	40.80%	31.06%	28.14%
> 
> 2.06	Carbs per LBM
> ...


Good stuff... You are goint to put me out of a job soon!  

But could you bump that complete protein up a fraction? I really don't like the idea of someone your size getting under 20g of complete protein/meal (includes proteins from dairy/meats/eggs and powders). 

Your cals are low enough that a little more protein (aim for 1.5g/desired lean mass) would be a good addition.



> *
> HIGH*
> Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
> Meal#1
> ...


Great.



> Meal#2
> 100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
> 100g cooked chicken	119	0	4	20
> 0.5 tbsp olive oil (contained in food)	63	0	6.75	0
> ...


Pretty good... Although if you are looking for really ACTIVE carbs you would be better off just increasing your brown rice.



> Meal#3
> 1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
> 2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
> 2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
> ...


Tiny bit more complete protein (you could add 2 tbs of cottage cheese to your sandwich if you wanted to stick to 0.5 cans of tuna).



> Meal#4
> 72g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
> 1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
> 1 scoop Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	18
> ...


I would add more egg-whey protein.



> Meal#5
> 200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
> 1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
> 1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
> ...


Great, but I would add more tuna.



> Meal#6
> 28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
> 160g cottage cheese	71	7.68	3.3	19.2
> TOTAL	281	13.18	22.3	23.5
> Percent Split	100.00%	15.17%	57.77%	27.06%


Same protein concerns.



> PWO
> 60g Oats	232	37.5	3.9	9.74
> 1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
> 1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
> ...


Ok - you would be better off adding some more carbs here (even if you took some out of one of the other meals). If you are going to load carbs on a workout day, you are better off loading them pre-workout, PWO and PPWO.



> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2764.00	332.58	78.95	200.04
> Percent Split	100.00%	46.83%	25.01%	28.16%
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. 2.5g carbs is a good target. You could add a tiny bit more.... I would think about a little less fats (0.4-0.5g/LBM) and adding a little bit more protein instead (1.5 x desired LBM).

Also - one issue I have is the lack of fruit in your diet.... Would you consider adding another serve? (or even 0.5 an apple or 0.5 cups berries)?



> Hence : Low  X 3 (2444 *3) + High X 4 (2764 * 4) = 18388/7 = 2627 Average Cals per day.


Excellent! For you, 2600-2800 cals is a great daily range!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have to admit I'm way too lazy to do that much planning.  I eat the same thing just about every day.


Thants what i usually do. I strongly believe in KISS =  *K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid 

But i want to get this recomp thingy done without delay and get down to 10% so i can start bulking.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian , great picies! your looking great ,


Thanks Tom .. er .. Lewie 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> god I wish my arms would develop like that! Because my chest keeps growing faster in comparision to my arms , they keep looking like there getting smaller and smaller and it looks so weird O wells ..


Mee too.. i feel like my arms are small but Emma and Ego said they are not really. I guess my chest is a bit ahead and gives them the apperance of being small. 

But keep working. Things will change 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm for your split why not do some cardio on a leg day / after a leg day , trust me after a little your legs go numb and you don't feel a thing LOL - besides I think it sounts as active recovery cause your stretching your legs out


 dont think i could manage that. I checked on this a while ago and was advised it is best done on non weight days : When is it recommended to do HIIT?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> that and the benefits of having an off day are alot better ..


I agree! i dont think i would survive a 7 day wo.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya I was fried when I re-worked all my stuff , you sit down adn your like "Okay , this should only take an hour" ...... *3 hours later*


Exactly! good lord.. it takes sooo much time.. oh well, once it gets fixed, it'll stay for the next 6-8 weeks. I am soo grateful peeps like Ego and especially Emma take time out for such a detailed and helpful feedback.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No you don't - not after the hard time you give tom on resting!!


 No i wasnt going to do a 7 day wo. I wouldnt last a week!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Never do the same cardio for more than a few weeks - you are asking for your body to adapt. Keep mixing it up between SHORT and intense, longer duration, moderate intensity, HIIT etc etc.


The info on HIIT i read suggested an 8 week cycle. So i have been doing just that starting at 5 mins + 1 min each week. But i shall mix it up from now on.

I'v incorporated all your suggestions into this routine:


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mon - HIIT/abs
> Tues - quads/Shoulders
> Wed - Upper back/chest
> Thurs - HIIT
> ...



Mon - cardio/abs diet - low
20mins Moderate intensity cardio (target hr ~130-140)

Decline weighted ab work (holding plates) - 4 sets (12-15reps)

Tues - quads/Shoulders diet - high
Squats - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
Hacks - 3sets (8-10reps)
Leg ext - 2sets (10-12reps)

DB Militaries - 4sets (6-8reps)
Lat raises - 3sets (10-12reps)
Bent over lat raises - 2 sets (10-12reps)

Wed - Upper back/chest - diet  high 
WG Front lat pull downs - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
Bent over row (BB or DB .. yet to decide.. maybe alternate) - 3sets (8-10reps)
Seated Cable rows - 2 sets (10-12reps)

Low DB Inclines - 4sets (6-8reps)
Pec Fly(machine) - 4sets (10-12reps)

Thurs - HIIT (target hr ~165-170) diet - low

Fri - arms/abs/Cardio diet - high
DB preachers - 1-2wu + 3sets (8-10/10-12 reps - alternate with hammers)
Hammers - 3 sets (8-10/10-12 reps - alternate with preachers)

cable pushdown - 3sets  (8-10/10-12 reps - alternate with DB extensions)
DB or cable extensions - 3sets (8-10/10-12 reps - alternate with cable pushdowns)

20 mins Low intensity Cardio (target HR ~120-130)

Sat - Hammies/lower back/calves diet - high
Regular DL's - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
Lunges - 3sets (8-10reps)
Lying leg curls - 3sets (10-12reps)

Calves seated - 3sets (6-8/15-20 reps alternate with standing)
Calves standing - 4sets (6-8/15-20 reps alternate with seated)

*Routine still looks pretty intense. Hope i survive. *


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No i wasnt going to do a 7 day wo. I wouldnt last a week!


GOOD!



> The info on HIIT i read suggested an 8 week cycle. So i have been doing just that starting at 5 mins + 1 min each week. But i shall mix it up from now on.


Adding 1 min/week is mixing it up  So you can continue with that until the 8 weeks is up. But I was suggesting that once that is finished don't just settle into a cardio routine. If you just let your body pace itself then your cardio will be of little value - it is the STRESS of the cardio that is 50% of the benefits when it comes to decreasing your BF%.

So, finish the HIIT and then switch things up. eg: you could do something like a 3 day rotation:
1 day regular HIIT (HR at >90% max) for 20 mins total
1 day moderate intensity (75-80% max effort) for 45 minutes
1 day short and sharp (10 min at 85-90% max effort) followed with 20 mins moderate (75-80%)

Or Do 2 HIIT sessions and then one moderate intensity, or do some fartleks etc etc.

Your percieved effort is VERY important too - so make sure you are really pushing yourself on the sprints/HIIT (make sure you are using the HR caculations that take your resting HR into consideration, not just the 220-x ones).



> Mon - cardio/abs diet - low
> 20mins Moderate intensity cardio (target hr ~130-140)
> 
> Decline weighted ab work (holding plates) - 4 sets (12-15reps)


If you are going to do moderate intensity stick with 30 mins or above (or at least throw in 5-10 mins warm up/cool down for 30 mins total).

And throw in another exercise for your abs (something working the other way, eg: after your decline stuff do 3 sets of hanging curls as well).



> Tues - quads/Shoulders diet - high
> Squats - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
> Hacks - 3sets (8-10reps)
> Leg ext - 2sets (10-12reps)
> ...


Pretty good. ~10 working sets for your quads and ~8 for your shoulders is about right.



> Wed - Upper back/chest - diet  high
> WG Front lat pull downs - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
> Bent over row (BB or DB .. yet to decide.. maybe alternate) - 3sets (8-10reps)
> Seated Cable rows - 2 sets (10-12reps)
> ...


Looks good. Maybe focus on lat width for the moment, so keep the cable rows wide prone grip (and you could do 3 sets to bring working sets up to ~10).

Chest looks pretty good. (you could drop your flyes to 2-3 sets and a third exercise if you really wanted, but sometimes, when it comes to your chest, less is more). About 8 to 10 working sets is a good target.



> Thurs - HIIT (target hr ~165-170) diet - low


Great.



> Fri - arms/abs/Cardio diet - high
> DB preachers - 1-2wu + 3sets (8-10/10-12 reps - alternate with hammers)
> Hammers - 3 sets (8-10/10-12 reps - alternate with preachers)
> 
> ...


Good stuff. 6-8 working sets for your arms is great.

With that target HR - what % max is that for you (using the equation with your resting HR)?

that is: 
Target = Resting HR + z[(220-age) - resting HR)

Where z = % maximum

eg: for 75% it is:
75% = resting HR + 0.7[(220-age) - resting HR]



> Sat - Hammies/lower back/calves diet - high
> Regular DL's - 1-2wu + 4sets (6-8reps)
> Lunges - 3sets (8-10reps)
> Lying leg curls - 3sets (10-12reps)
> ...


Looks good! 



> *Routine still looks pretty intense. Hope i survive. *


N'ahh - It's not that bad - you'll cope!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adding 1 min/week is mixing it up  So you can continue with that until the 8 weeks is up.


Oh .. ok.. when you said mix it up, i thought you meant mix up the duration and intensity as well. Ok, now i understand.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So, finish the HIIT and then switch things up. eg: you could do something like a 3 day rotation:
> 1 day regular HIIT (HR at >90% max) for 20 mins total
> 1 day moderate intensity (75-80% max effort) for 45 minutes
> 1 day short and sharp (10 min at 85-90% max effort) followed with 20 mins moderate (75-80%)
> ...


OK. will continue on the HIIT and give this a trial week to see how i cope.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are going to do moderate intensity stick with 30 mins or above (or at least throw in 5-10 mins warm up/cool down for 30 mins total).


Ok, will keep that in mind if and when i get off the present HIIT cycle.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And throw in another exercise for your abs (something working the other way, eg: after your decline stuff do 3 sets of hanging curls as well).


OK, will do. I tried those before. Didnt feel anything.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Chest looks pretty good. (you could drop your flyes to 2-3 sets and a third exercise if you really wanted, but sometimes, when it comes to your chest, less is more). About 8 to 10 working sets is a good target.


OK, will see how it goes.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> With that target HR - what % max is that for you (using the equation with your resting HR)?
> 
> that is:
> Target = Resting HR + z[(220-age) - resting HR)
> ...


eerr... the hr was simply the hr on the ellip machine. I know this is inaccurate. But i dont have anygizmo to tell me correctly. I guess i will have to workout the hr as suggested by you on this formula.


Will post diet soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

> ps: is that mayo made with olive oil?


It has soybean oil in it. It is Hellmann's® Light Mayonnaise Clicking on the image of the second product will give nutrition info. But for now i have left it out. But let me know what you think of it in case i need to bring it back.



> LOL - do you eat any other vegetable than lettuce??


 the lettuce is just a placeholder. I try not to pay too much attention to carbs from vegies. Sometimes i have sweet peppers.. Might even try celery 



> Good stuff... You are goint to put me out of a job soon!


Not in this lifetime! 



> Also - one issue I have is the lack of fruit in your diet.... Would you consider adding another serve? (or even 0.5 an apple or 0.5 cups berries)?


Previously I thought the fruit might be holding me back. But i have thrown in an apple in M#1. Even though it didnt show previously, i have been having ~1/2cup strawberries as they are in season and cheaper than usual 

Diff between low and high = ~303cals

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Low*
Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	81	21	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	425	54.5	8.46	32.4
Percent Split	100.00%	51.45%	17.97%	30.58%

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	326	33	9.3	26
Percent Split	100.00%	41.29%	26.18%	32.53%

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	365	44.24	6.14	29.5
Percent Split	100.00%	50.53%	15.78%	33.69%

Meal#4				
50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
TOTAL	360	40.7	8.65	35.12
Percent Split	100.00%	42.72%	20.43%	36.86%

Meal#5				
150g Sweet potato	129	30	0	3
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	322	42.24	3.84	29.8
Percent Split	100.00%	52.35%	10.71%	36.94%

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9
Percent Split	100.00%	15.52%	56.07%	28.42%

MEALS TOTAL	1976	208.82	57.95	174.87
Percent Split	100.00%	40.62%	25.36%	34.02%


PWO				
60g Oats	232	37.5	3.9	9.74
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	469	69.2	5.8	34.74
Percent Split	100.00%	59.15%	11.15%	29.69%


Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2551.00	278.02	63.75	209.61
Percent Split	100.00%	44.06%	22.73%	33.22%

2.06	Carbs per LBM
0.47	Fat per LBM
1.55	Protein per LBM

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*High*
09/05/2005 (High - Weight day)	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	81	21	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	425	54.5	8.46	32.4
Percent Split	100.00%	51.45%	17.97%	30.58%

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	326	33	9.3	26
Percent Split	100.00%	41.29%	26.18%	32.53%


Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	365	44.24	6.14	29.5
Percent Split	100.00%	50.53%	15.78%	33.69%

Meal#4				
72g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
TOTAL	450	57.5	11.3	35.3
Percent Split	100.00%	48.64%	21.51%	29.86%

Meal#5				
200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	365	52.24	3.84	30.8
Percent Split	100.00%	56.98%	9.42%	33.60%

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9
Percent Split	100.00%	15.52%	56.07%	28.42%

MEALS TOTAL	2279	265.62	61.75	184.4
Percent Split	100.00%	45.10%	23.59%	31.31%

PWO				
72g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	519	79.7	7.8	33.3
Percent Split	100.00%	61.05%	13.44%	25.51%

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2740.00	335.32	69.55	213.20
Percent Split	100.00%	47.56%	22.20%	30.24%


2.48	Carbs per LBM
0.50	Fat per LBM	
1.62	Protein per LBM

 Hence : Low X 3 (2551 *3) + High X 4 (2748 * 4) = 18645/7 = 2663 Average Cals per day. Note: on off day i would the low incl pwo.


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Bah!  Your posts are too long!  I can't be bothered to read all that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Bah!  Your posts are too long!  I can't be bothered to read all that!


It must be quite annoying. I dont blame you.


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks Tom .. er .. Lewie


 LOL ya that's gonna get confusing now




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Mee too.. i feel like my arms are small but Emma and Ego said they are not really. I guess my chest is a bit ahead and gives them the apperance of being small.


 You've seen my arms right?! There 11.1 inches compared to my 36.6 inch chest .. omg it's awful , it's so damn weird and makes me look like I have horrible man boobs  I'm really hoping they pick up ..






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> dont think i could manage that. I checked on this a while ago and was advised it is best done on non weight days : When is it recommended to do HIIT?


 O ya , I remember that  - o well in 3 weeks you'll have lots of options for cardio! yay! Just Imagaine all that fun cardio 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Exactly! good lord.. it takes sooo much time.. oh well, once it gets fixed, it'll stay for the next 6-8 weeks. I am soo grateful peeps like Ego and especially Emma take time out for such a detailed and helpful feedback.


 LOL without you guys I'd be in the shitters  Imagine how much time out of the day goes to helping .. - I love ya Emma & Adrian! LOL

  You really want me to eat my veggies don't ya Emma?  - damn you Adrian for making me look bad


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh .. ok.. when you said mix it up, i thought you meant mix up the duration and intensity as well. Ok, now i understand... will continue on the HIIT and give this a trial week to see how i cope.


Just see how you go - 3 x a week should not be too bad. But if it gets too much change things again.



> OK, will do. I tried those before. Didnt feel anything.


What about something else instead? Cable crunch? 



> eerr... the hr was simply the hr on the ellip machine. I know this is inaccurate. But i dont have anygizmo to tell me correctly. I guess i will have to workout the hr as suggested by you on this formula.


Yeah - You can't just read your HR off a machine and know if it is hard enough unless you calculate what you SHOULD be working out at! 

HIIT needs to be at >90% max
High intensity at 80-90%
Moderate 75-85%
Low 65-75%

Generally, the lower your HR the longer duration that is needed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> You've seen my arms right?! There 11.1 inches compared to my 36.6 inch chest .. omg it's awful , it's so damn weird and makes me look like I have horrible man boobs  I'm really hoping they pick up ..


Dont worry about that. At the rate you are going, they will get bigger. Before you finish your teens you will have a great body, and all your peers will be asking you on advice to improve their bodies. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya , I remember that  - o well in 3 weeks you'll have lots of options for cardio! yay! Just Imagaine all that fun cardio


eeerrruuummm .... lets see how it goes.. Not sure how much 'fun' i'll have with cardio..    



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL without you guys I'd be in the shitters  Imagine how much time out of the day goes to helping .. - I love ya Emma & Adrian! LOL


Glad to be of help, Tom 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> - damn you Adrian for making me look bad


  gotcha!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about something else instead? Cable crunch?


I gave Hang curls a try again yeaterday. Didnt feel anything 

I will try cable crunches. It is just that the cable thingy is always busy.  If not i will do Weighted Leg Raises or as last resort Seated Ab Machine or even mix it up based on whatever is available.

I plan to do:
Mon - cardio/abs diet - low
Decline weighted ab work (holding plates) - 3 sets (12-15reps)
Cable crunch/Weighted Leg Raises - 3 sets (12-15reps)



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - You can't just read your HR off a machine and know if it is hard enough unless you calculate what you SHOULD be working out at!


Am sure my HR on HIIT is max as i am ready to pass out towards the end! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> HIIT needs to be at >90% max
> High intensity at 80-90%
> Moderate 75-85%
> Low 65-75%
> ...


Ok, i'll work towards getting my hr calc accurately.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

*Cardio/Abs - 10may*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: ?

HIIT: 10 mins
max HR: ?
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: ?

Abs:
Decline Crunches - 25 X 15,15,15
Hang curls - 6 ,8,10

The hr on the ellip is as per the machine and is for tracking puorpouses. Need to work to find it out accurately. Didnt get one of the 2 usual machines that i use. Used another one that didnt display hr. Anyhow, 10mins didnt seem too diff. I either i was rested enough or this machine didnt offer as much resistance as the others. OR i could have broken a barrier? The previous time i did a HIIT cycle, i did notice that after a 10mins session it wasnt as killing as the previous sessions. So maybe my body is begining to adapt. It will be dificult to tell as my weight routine is changing from this week.

Didnt feel a thing on Hang Curls  felt it more in my arms/shoulders. Guess i dont have enough leg mass to make these effective. Will try other exercises next time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 12, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders*

Squats - wu- 50 X10,10 - 120 X6, 8, 8, 8
Leg Sled - 200 X10, 10, 10
Leg Ext - 90 X10, 10
DB Mils - 35's X6, 8, 40'sX7 ,6
Lat Raises - 20 X12, 10, 8
Bent overs - 15 X10, 10
Total time = 60mins

Strange feeling my quads feel worked out (not really sore) but my hammies dont feel a thing. I guess am used to doing both on the same day.

Squats - Could have possibly done more weight (~150), but i wanted to concentrate on form going down to quads parallel as previously i only used to go down to Hams parallel. But i will increase the weights for the next session

My gym dosent have a Hack squat machine, so it is back to Leg Sled. I choose this over Leg press as i only have to move the pin to change the weight. For the leg press, i would have to run around the gym to get the right weight. But i guess it dosent make a diff as the ROM seems to be identical.

DB mils -  Did them standing. Got tired of borrowing 35's from someone else, so i gave 40's a try. Surprisingly i could do it. Next time i am going to try 45's.

Bent overs. Need to focus on form a bit more. In addition to trying not to hit some moron standing too close to me. 

Wo was done in 60 mins. But when the weights get higher will possibly go into 75-80 mins.

*Tomorrow is friday. Office will provide a breakfast, as usual. Am probably gonna cheat and have a Doughnut or Danish or atleast a few TimBits. *

For my PWO meal, i tried the cottage cheese with sweet potato and tuna + Franks chili and lime hot sauce. I wasnt too sure about the combo, but decided to give it a try. Surprisingly good! Thanks for the suggestion, Emma. I wasnt looking forward to working with fractions of a tuna can. This meal works just fine


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Squats - wu- 50 X10,10 - 120 X6, 8, 8, 8
> Leg Sled - 200 X10, 10, 10
> Leg Ext - 90 X10, 10
> DB Mils - 35's X6, 8, 40'sX7 ,6
> ...



Looks great! Don't worry too much about the time. You are hitting two completely seperate body parts and you are not doing cardio - so even if you go over that stupid "1 hr rule" that everyone gets all fussed about you are not going to be overtraining one area.



> *Tomorrow is friday. Office will provide a breakfast, as usual. Am probably gonna cheat and have a Doughnut or Danish or atleast a few TimBits. *


 At first I thought that said TIMTAMS!!  Choc biscuits first thing in the morning!? 

LOL



> For my PWO meal, i tried the cottage cheese with sweet potato and tuna + Franks chili and lime hot sauce. I wasnt too sure about the combo, but decided to give it a try. Surprisingly good! Thanks for the suggestion, Emma. I wasnt looking forward to working with fractions of a tuna can. This meal works just fine


Welcome!


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> At first I thought that said TIMTAMS!!  Choc biscuits first thing in the morning!?
> 
> LOL


 LOL, it's a Candian / American thing 


 Nice W/o Adrian - god I'm so scared to do squats come Sunday , I'm such a clutz .. I'm probabaly gonna kill myself or something 
 anyways How'd your day go?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks great! Don't worry too much about the time. You are hitting two completely seperate body parts and you are not doing cardio - so even if you go over that stupid "1 hr rule" that everyone gets all fussed about you are not going to be overtraining one area.


Thanks Emma
I am trying to keep the time under control to prevent being in the gym too long. 1hr should be ideal, i think. But i dont think i want to hang around longer 1.5hrs



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> At first I thought that said TIMTAMS!!  Choc biscuits first thing in the morning!?
> 
> LOL


Never seen TIMTAMS on store shelves here not seen them advertised  . But i check out google and they look delicious  and seem to be VERY popular in Australia. 

Timbits are doughnut holes. I could finish an assorted box of 20 in one sitting  BTW, my greedy colleagues finished the doughnuts before i could get to them as i got to the office a bit late (I was hoping for a caramel galzed one today)   so i had 6 TimBits with a starbucks coffee!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Nice W/o Adrian - god I'm so scared to do squats come Sunday , I'm such a clutz .. I'm probabaly gonna kill myself or something
> anyways How'd your day go?


Yea, i used to be scared of squats as well. I still pay close attention to how my lower back is doing. But dont worry, you will get the hang of it. Just start light. Even if you feel it is too light, dont worry. Practice/focus on your form. Once you get that down, then slowly increase the weights. Am sure you can do it 

Day was ok .. usual.. office stuff.. sneaking in here and reading up on stuff..wo was good.. Things are gonna get a bit boring in the evenings as most shows are comming to season finale's  How are you doing?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2005)

*UpperBack/Chest*

WG Front Lat pull downs : wu - 50x10, 60x12 - 120 X8, 8, 8, 8
Bent Over Row : 80 X10, 90 X10, 90 X8
Seated Cable rows - 80 X12 , 100 X12
Low DB Inclines : 45's X8, 8, 8, 50's X6
Pec Fly : 120 X12, 9, 10

WG lats were good. I have done these before, so i picked up a little lower than were i left off last. Used a grip at the very end of the bar.

Bent overs - My gym has 1 smaller bar and several larger ones. I walked around but couldnt find the smaller one. So i tried the rows with the bigger one with one end in a corner and the weights loaded at the other end. I did 3 sets but didnt like doing them that way. So i decided to give it a try using the weights at both ends. So i loaded a 45 plate at each end and did a set (using a wider than shoulder size grip). Wasnt sure if i could get it more than a couple of reps, but i managed to get 8  Could have possibly gotten more, but was feeling it in my lower back (Gotta practice form on this one.) After i was done, i was walking past the preacher equip and lo behold! the bar is lying there! (i swear it wasnt there before as i looked). 

Seated rows - Could have done  more weight, but also gotta get from right. This is a new one. Previously i did seated rows on those machine where you are actually sitting (like on a chair). This one was at ground level.

Inclines - These were good. I think i am beginning to get the hang of them. I did the first 2 sets with 45's. Felt they got done a bit too easy. So i tried 50's for the last set and was able to do 6 reps. But it is a pain getting the DB's into position. Almost hurt my wrist bringing them down to the floor. Maybe next time i shall have to consider the smith machine. I have only used this thing once for squats. I didnt like it as i felt i was geting thrown off balance as the weight moves in a controlled path. But i shall consider it for inclines.

Pec fly-  have to get used to this thing. I have only ever done the Pec dec and i love that thing. With this one i feel it in a bit in my shoulders and bi's. Lets see how it progresses.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Nice work, bulk.  I'm trying to adjust to flyes as well, but trying to add a pinkies together twist to help get a better ROM.  I think i'm going back to the pec deck...


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, bulk.  I'm trying to adjust to flyes as well, but trying to add a pinkies together twist to help get a better ROM.  I think i'm going back to the pec deck...


Thanks Pylon. I hate DB flies. I can NEVER get form right. I love pec dec as i can really get a good pump. Esp if i throw in some burns.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2005)

*HIIT - 13may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: 105

HIIT: 10 mins
max HR: 163
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: 142

Cardio was ok. Totally ran out of steam when i got home and even lost my appetite. But i did eat my pwo meal and last one as well. Even though i didnt feel like it. Was feeling a bit worn. Seems to happen everytime by the time friday comes around.  Need to focus on sleeping/resting more during the week else i end up having a screwed up boring weekend.

Enterprise came to an end. It started out with a bang, but the first 2 seasons were boring usual Trek stuff. Notably missing was a comical charecter throughout the series. e.g. Classic Trek had Spock and Bones. TNG had Data. DS9 has the Ferengi. Voyager had the Doctor. But no one on Enterprise with any funny zingers. But that wasnt the reason for the downfall. Besides putting T'Pol out of her Vulcan uniform did nothing to enhance sex appeal on the show. It did get intresting by the 3rd season. but i guess it was too little too late. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2005)

*Arms/Abs/cardio - 14may05*

DB Preachers - wu 15'sX12 , 12 - 25's X10, 30's X8, 6
Hammers - 25 X10,8 , 10
Cable pushdowns - 60 X12 , 70X10, 75 X8
Arm Extension - 90X8, 70X12, 80x10

Cable crunches - 50 x10, 70x11, 70x12
Hang Curls - 5,7

DB preachers were fine. 25's were comming along too easy, so i tried 30's and reps fell in the target range.

Cable pushdowns - planned to use the rope, but changed my mind and used a bar as position for my hands would be diff compared to the next exercise.

Tried to do cable tri extensions, but cant do it using the cable eqyip at my gym. There is a bar running along the top towards the other side and raising my arms, i would likely hit that bar. So i did the Arm extension machine. As much as i stay away from machines, this one gives me a good wo on my tris. But i need to work on free weights. Tried a set on 30DB. Bit of a pain getting the weight over and behind my head. Need to think of options for this one.

Didnt feel much on cable crunches. I did more weight than i do on the lying weighted abs machine. So am not sure of this. or maybe i was not really doing it right. Tried not to over do the rom to avoid enageing my hip flexors, but my abs didnt feel much of a wo. So need to rethink this one as well.

Read up on Hang curls form and decided to give them another try. Cant just seem to get them to hit my abs. I tried keeping my legs straight, but when bringing them down i need to keep them bent else they touch the floor. I think my hip flexors do most of the work and i cant seem to engage my abs on this one. But they did give my arms a good streach. I might stick to them on arm day even though they seem to be useless for my abs.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Homer: Ouch, I sat on something sharp!
Rainier: That's just Lara Flynn-Boyle
Homer: Hehehe.. I have a "Boyle" on my ass!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2005)

*Hammies/Lowerback/Calves - 15may05*

Regular rack DL's - wu-70 X10,10 - 120x10 , 130x10, 6, 8
Lunges - 30's(DB) X10(total) , 50(BB) x10 (total), 20(total)
Lying leg curls - 70 x10, 11, 8
Calves(seated) - 110x8, 8, 8
Calves(standing) - 95x20, 20, 17, 16

weight on first set of DL's was a bit easy. The next sets were just right. Didnt loose my grip.

In the past i did  stationary lunges. But deicded to give the regular lunges a try. Boy do i need to work on balance. First tried it with DB's. Didnt like them as they kept brushing my legs and my arms would get really tired as they were still sore from arm wo the previous day. So tried them with BB with light weight (i could do 4 sets/8-10reps 180lbs with  stationary lunges, but i dont think i shall try that weight with these lunges  ). Was afraid I might  misstep and sprain my ankle, but thank god it didnt happen. Was considering going back to  stationary lunges, but i think i shall give these a try.

Lying leg curls hurt like hell. But the weight was just right for target reps.

Standing claves. First set was not bad. Second set i felt the burn. 3rd and 4th sets, major burn! couldnt get 20reps out, but boy did they feel good! 

Today my glutes and hammies hurt, but not so bad as i can walk straight! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lousy weekend, though. Normal temp should be late teens, but temp barely made it to mid teens. This in addition to it being a rainy weekend.


----------



## Tom_B (May 17, 2005)

Hey where are ya Adrian?!


 Your complaining about temp being in mid teens?! mid teens?!!! omg I would KILL for the temp here to be in mid teens , our weather is gone all shity shity on us again! 

 Great w/o by the way


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey where are ya Adrian?!


Am here. A bit busy. Yesterday was my off day. So not much to report 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Your complaining about temp being in mid teens?! mid teens?!!! omg I would KILL for the temp here to be in mid teens , our weather is gone all shity shity on us again!


Oh No! 

This week is a bit better here. Temp is in mid teens. I like it like this. Am not a big fan of summer.  I know, most peeps reading this are thinking . But summer to me is more dust, heat waves and worst of all, Smog alerts that sometimes go on for days. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Great w/o by the way


Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 18, 2005)

*HIIT/Abs - 17may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: 105

HIIT: 11 mins
max HR: 167
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: 140

Decline crunches - 35X 15,15,15
Weighted leg raises 15x 7,8,9

Hammies and glutes were still a bit sore from sundays wo. But when i got the HIIT underway, my quads hurt! Hammies and glutes didnt. Maybe i just cant run/sprint properly  . 11min HIIT was quite a task. Wasnt sure if i could get it done, but i did. 

Anyway this is the 7th week. After the end of the 8th week, I shall have to look for something else. Considering Emmas suggestion of fartlek and have begun reading up on it. Bit confused as one site said not to count the time interval and another one suggested time intervals, imo making it similar to HIIT. Otherwise i might have to work a varied schedule of high and low intensity to cope with the weight training. Dunno what to do right now, need to think 

Declines comming along nicely. Tried Weighted leg raises this time. couldnt even get 10 reps using 15lbs. But i am sure i can improve on it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders - 18may05*

Squats - wu 50 x11 , 10 - 140- X7, 8, 7, 8
Leg Sled - 220 X8, 9, 10
Leg Ext - 100 X10, 10
Standing DB Overhead press - wu 20's X12 - 40's X7, 8, 6, 5
Lat Raises - 20's X11, 10, 10
Bent over raises - 15's X12, 12

Squats up 20lbs. But i noticed a bit of a roll in my hips. Need to keep that in check. Previously could squat 180, but hammies parallel. Still need to get to that weight with quads parallel.

Leg sled up by 20lbs. But not near my previous max of 280/4sets/10-12reps.

Leg ext. up by 10lbs. Should have done a drop set here.

DB mils actually went down a rep for 3 out of the 4 sets. 

Lat raises down a rep for the first set but same reps for the rest. 

Bent overs up 2 reps for both sets. But need to watch form. Always seem to feel it a bit in lower back. 

Was a bit over worked towards leaving time from the office, so was a bit mentally fatigued for this wo. I didnt do too bad. But i wasnt motivated. Terrible RI, 3-5mins on squats/sled. Total wo took 80 mins. Need to keep a stricter focus on RI.

Got to the gym and there were about 1/2 the usual number of people there. I thought 'good! i wont have to wait around much for equip or doging those gym monkeys'. But 20 mins later ...  

There was a guy there. Great upper body. Good lower, but not balanced with his upper. He had HUGE arms. Saw him curling 70's DB one arm at a time for 3-4 sets 8-10 reps and i nearly fell off my chair! Hell, i cant even bench with 70's DB, cant imagine if i will ever come to a stage where i will be able to curl 70's.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I miss cardio on an elliptical - all my gym has is
> - Tredmills
> - Stepper
> - Hiker
> - Bike




I use the Elliptical Cross-Trainers They have a similar model but without the personal tv. Wish they did, then i wouldnt have to watch some stupid show on the big TV.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2005)

*Upper Back/Chest - 19may05*

WG Front Lat Pull downs - wo -60 X11, 10 - 135 X8, 150X8, 7, 7
Bent Over Rows - 90 X8, 10, 9
Seated Cable Rows - 110 X12, 120 X10
DB Inclines - 50's X8, 8, 55'sX 5, 3
Pec Fly - 120 X12, 135X10, 6

Front lats - after the first set, decided to go to the next plate. Did churn out a decent number of reps, but couldnt get the bar to my collar bone. Got it sorta inbetween my chin and collarbone. Good enough for now. Maybe the next time will be better.

Bent Rows - This time started out with 90 using the big BB. Managed to get reps with the range.

Cable rows - Hiked up the weights for both sets and got reps within the range.

Pec Fly - Started first set with weight where i left off last time. But decided to go up a plate for the next 2 sets. Missed the reprange on the last set.

This was a good wo. I stayed focussed on thr RI. ~2 mins for the 6-8 reps and ~1 min for the 10-12 reps and tried <60secs for the 10-12 reps ones. But i guess i might have taken ~60secs. Back and rear delts are a bit sore. and a bit on side and front delts as well. Dont feel anything in the chest. Thought i would be sore considering the way i felt on the pec flies, but oh well.. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tarantinos season finale double episode of CSI was GREAT!!!  even though there were a couple of scenes where i guessed what would happen. Nevertheless, i enjoyed it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> WG Front Lat Pull downs - wo -60 X11, 10 - 135 X8, 150X8, 7, 7
> Bent Over Rows - 90 X8, 10, 9
> Seated Cable Rows - 110 X12, 120 X10
> DB Inclines - 50's X8, 8, 55'sX 5, 3
> ...


Nice WO!!  Good stuff on all the weight increases.

 Maybe do your chest workout before your back workout.... You don't want to fatigue your lats before your press work - because it will mean you will be pressing less than your max (and this might be why you didn't get any DOMS)?

I also would keep your rest intervals to a minimum of ~60 seconds. 2-3 mins between 6-8 reps and 60-90 seconds for your 10-12 rep range is fine. Any less than this and you will not recover enough.


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2005)

great looking w/o there Adrian!

 LOL well at least your gym has elipticals!! Not to mention the 3 Small tv's in the cardio room have no sound .. you have to buy pulg ins for $15 or should I say you COULD now there all sold out  Ugh I hate my gym sometimes ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nice WO!!  Good stuff on all the weight increases.


Thanks Emma 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Maybe do your chest workout before your back workout.... You don't want to fatigue your lats before your press work - because it will mean you will be pressing less than your max (and this might be why you didn't get any DOMS)?


Ok. For the next session, i shall do chest before back. Also I think i should also try using a grip which has my thumb on the same side as my fingers (cant remember the name right now) for pec fly as i feel it a bit in my bis and shoulders.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I also would keep your rest intervals to a minimum of ~60 seconds. 2-3 mins between 6-8 reps and 60-90 seconds for your 10-12 rep range is fine. Any less than this and you will not recover enough.


Thanks for the suggestions. Actually i had bookmarked a post of yours in Toms journal, which explains the same and was following it


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> great looking w/o there Adrian!


Thanks Tom.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL well at least your gym has elipticals!! Not to mention the 3 Small tv's in the cardio room have no sound .. you have to buy pulg ins for $15 or should I say you COULD now there all sold out  Ugh I hate my gym sometimes ..


Plug ins? the TV's in my gym have the sound turned off and the captions on. Sometimes some ppl turn the sound on but there is so much other noise that you cant hear clearly unless you are right under it. Besides they are only i the cardio area and not the weight area. To keep the boredom of cardio away, i guess


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

*HIIT - 20may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3
max HR: ?

HIIT: 11 mins
max HR: ?
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1
max HR: ?

Not bad session. Was feeling a bit worn out, but managed to get it done in the usual rpm range.


----------



## Tskull (May 21, 2005)

Bulk,
I just looked thru your whole journal to date and am very impressed.It looks like Pylon,you,and me are shooting for the same goals at the same time. 

Only difference is that I am the midget in the group, you have inspired me to think about starting a journal here. Now if I could just get my diet to look like yours.......Heres mine,eggs,chicken,wheat bread.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Bulk,
> I just looked thru your whole journal to date and am very impressed.It looks like Pylon,you,and me are shooting for the same goals at the same time.


Hey Tskull, Thanks for dropping by. I looked at your pics in your gallery. Awesome arms. 



			
				Tskull said:
			
		

> Only difference is that I am the midget in the group, you have inspired me to think about starting a journal here.


I was around here for a year before i got around to starting one. 



			
				Tskull said:
			
		

> Now if I could just get my diet to look like yours.......Heres mine,eggs,chicken,wheat bread.


 wow, i love that simplicity!

I started getting very detailed about my diet only ~1-2 years ago coz i wanted to see some real results and was tired of schelpping weights and not seeing any real results. Am glad i got around to it coz now i see more tangible results.


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2005)

Hey T, sorry 'bout the whoopin' by boys have put on your Royals...  

 So, we're all after the same goals?  Funny, only two of us have journals...Where's yours?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

*Arms/Abs/cardio - 21may05*

DB Preachers - 35 X6, 15 X12 - 35 X7, 4, 3
Hammers - 20 X12, 25 X12, 30 X9
Cable Pushdowns - 60 X11,70X10, 75 X9
Arm Extension machine - 90 X9, 80X12, 90X10

Hang curls7, 8, 8
Weighted crunches (machine) - 55 X 15, 15, 12

Was feeling invincible today   

DB Preachers - No there is no mistake on the first set. I wasnt focussed and forgot the watmup weight and did a set with the regular weight. Then i did a wu set and continued. Reps for this session was 8-10. Didnt get near there, but thats ok as this was a loe rep set.

hammers : Hiked up weights on all 3 sets. Didnt think i could do it, but i did  

Cable pushdowns - last time a saw a guy doing these with a reverse grip. So i decided to give them a try. I did a few reps at 50 and it seemed a bit easy. So i did it with 60, then 70, then 75!   only missed the target reps (10-12) for the last set by one rep. No biggie.

Arm Extension machine - Since i cant do cable extns at my gym, i went back to this. I seem to get a good pump from this  besides the grip is complementary to the pushdowns. so maybe i shall stick to this for this routine. Tried 90 for 10-12 reps. Didnt get there, tried 80 and got to 12. So i tried 90 again and got there   

By this time i was feeling great and was very tempted to do a drop set os DB tri extns. But i changed my mind. Tomorrow is lower back. Need my arms for doing DL's..etc

Hang curls - seems to feel it a bit this time. i think i am geting the hang if it.

Lying ab crunches on the machine was good. But i have gotten a better burn in the past not so much this time, but good nevertheless.

Maintained good RI. But still need to get strict with it.

Cardio - oohhh man!! nearly died on the ellipitical. I guess by this time i was pretty worn out. I didnt think i would compelte the 11 mins and almost gave up. But i did the sprint at a lower rpm and pushed myself and completed it.


----------



## Tskull (May 21, 2005)

Dave glass has a hard time spending money to keep good players here, all we really have is Sweeney and he is due for an injury. 

I truly am thinking about starting that journal soon, just need to get my diet tuned up a little.diet is simple but bland


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Plug ins? the TV's in my gym have the sound turned off and the captions on. Sometimes some ppl turn the sound on but there is so much other noise that you cant hear clearly unless you are right under it. Besides they are only i the cardio area and not the weight area. To keep the boredom of cardio away, i guess


 LOL I couldn't do cardio without TV or music , no way in hell would I even attempt to!
 Ya our gym has these plug ins so you can hear whatever you wanna watch , theres the rare occasion where the sound isn't muted , but I don't know how that works ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I couldn't do cardio without TV or music , no way in hell would I even attempt to!


Oh there is music all right. They constantly play music on the overhead speakers. But some ppl use headphones as they like to listen to their own music.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

*Hammies/Lowerback/Calves - 22may05*

Regular DL's - wu - 70X10 , 10 - 140 X9, 160x5, 7, 6
BB Lunges - 60 x13, 10, 12 (total count for both legs)
Lying leg curls - 70 x12, 12,12
Calves standing - 135X8, 175 x8, 195x8, 195x8
Calves sitting - 90x14, 90x11, 70x20.

DL's - did the first set at 140. They seemed to come along quite nicely. Got brave and hiked up the weight to 160. Woo hoo!! managed to do it. Very happy that i was able to DL weights equal to my bodyweight. To most that may sound like some sissy-ass weight, but for me it is a PB!  *but i did scrape the bar against my left shin and took off ~1" worth of skin*

Lunges -  hiked up the weights only by 10lbs. Still need to work on form an balance on these. Did the reps for 13/10/12 count (both legs). Could have done a few more, but after 10 reps i began to fel it in my middle back. really need to watch form on this one. These really hit the upper/outerside of my hammies/glutes. And they still hurt a bit today. RR is 8-10. Not sure if i sould try and do each leg in that range or both 

Lying leg curls - Managed to squeeze out the max RR for these. So next time weight goes up a plate. These really really hurt while doing them 

Calves standing - reversed the order and RR with seating (as i will be doing for this cycle). Managed to do the RR though form wasnt too good.

Calves sitting - Missed the RR with 90lbs on first set, definately missed on the second. So took a ego hit and reduced the weight and squeezed out 20 reps  before limping off the machine. 

I have come to realise that reps 6-8 or less do not really get me sore much, if at all.But in the past i rarely did reps that low. So maybe i just need time to get up to more weights to feel it.  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saw 'Star Wars : Eposide3' on the we. Good movie. Not great. But good and entertaining. Some fast action scenes. But quite some crappy dialogue ("we are on Jedi Business"  Tres fromage. ). I expected a darker movie, but it seemed on more of the lines of the first two (epi 1&2) except the last 30-40 mins which turns into the mood of epi 4.

So out of the 6, Empire stays my Fav.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

<rant>Today i weighed in at 158. I saw this comming. For the past few weeks my weight was 159.2-159.8. Could be that i reduced cals a bit over the long weekend as i wasnt very active except for the gym as i decided to have a relaxing w/e.

I checked my previous weight stats. At around 01dec03 i was 155/15% (havent been at that weight since). I hope i am not sliding back there. Hate going back to that skinny weight.  

On the positive side, i can lift a lot more now than i did then. And my waist has reduced. 09apr04-~35.5"(161/16%), 30apr05-~35"(159/15%), today-~34.75" (158/15%). 

Cant wait to go on a bulk. 10% is not comming along soon enough for my liking! If i do the math, i need to loose 9lbs to get to 10%. Am very tempted to go on a cut and be done with it. BUT that would be in an ideal world. And since we donot live in one, I would also loose some lbm  So i guess it is not worth the effort. </rant>


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Nice w/o.  Congrats on the DLs!

 So cut, then.  Why not?  If done right, your LMB loss can be kept in check.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 25, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/o.  Congrats on the DLs!


Thanks! 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> So cut, then.  Why not?  If done right, your LMB loss can be kept in check.


Been running the math in my mind. Going on a cut @1lb/week will be 9 weeks + bulk back 9lbs @1lb/week is another 9 weeks. So 18weeks in all with some lbm loss and some fat gain. So maybe i might not be much better off in the end.

I am tempted to cut. But at 6'/158, i cant afford to loose any lbm as i would get even skinnier  I am going to finish this exercise cycle in 4-6 weeks and see how i progress. If i have stalled, i might have to rethink my strategy and cut cals a bit. But if my waist has gotten smaller, then it is working.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 25, 2005)

*HIIT/Abs - 24may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3

HIIT: 12 mins
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1

Whew! Last week of HIIT. Reduced intensity a bit. Reading up on fartlek. I think for the next cardio i shall go a bit easy on leg work cardio, considering that the present routine is a bit focussed on legs. There is a rowing machine, i think i shall throw that in. Will put up a proposal later.

Completly forgot to do abs yesterday  only realised it this morning. Oh well, will do them after tonights quads/shoulders.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
NCIS season finale episode was good. Wont say more as i dont want to spoil it for those who havent see it. But for the record i am NOT happy about the way things turned out!


----------



## Tom_B (May 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> <rant>Today i weighed in at 158. I saw this comming. For the past few weeks my weight was 159.2-159.8. Could be that i reduced cals a bit over the long weekend as i wasnt very active except for the gym as i decided to have a relaxing w/e.
> 
> I checked my previous weight stats. At around 01dec03 i was 155/15% (havent been at that weight since). I hope i am not sliding back there. Hate going back to that skinny weight.
> 
> ...


 LOL I'm wishing exactly the same thing! 
 I haven't been recomping long , but I know it's gonna take a long time  , At least you have the option of cutting if things get bad , if this dosen't work for me I'm screwed LOL - O well we got to stick it out


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> <rant>Today i weighed in at 158. I saw this comming. For the past few weeks my weight was 159.2-159.8. Could be that i reduced cals a bit over the long weekend as i wasnt very active except for the gym as i decided to have a relaxing w/e.




It is not too bad though.... 2 pounds can just be decreased glycogen stores... See how you are next week.



> On the positive side, i can lift a lot more now than i did then. And my waist has reduced. 09apr04-~35.5"(161/16%), 30apr05-~35"(159/15%), today-~34.75" (158/15%).


 Woo hoo!! Down nearly an inch!  That is excellent!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I'm wishing exactly the same thing!
> I haven't been recomping long , but I know it's gonna take a long time  , At least you have the option of cutting if things get bad , if this dosen't work for me I'm screwed LOL - O well we got to stick it out


You'll do well, considering your love for cardio  Yeah, gotta stick to it to the bitter end.. or in this case the sweet end


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is not too bad though.... 2 pounds can just be decreased glycogen stores... See how you are next week.


I guess you are right. I was quite annoyed at the drop, but since my lifts are not going down, it guess it is not too much of an issue.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!! Down nearly an inch!  That is excellent!


  yup! so long as my waist or bf goes down, things are working.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders + abs - 25may*

Squats - wu 70x10, 10 - 160x8 ,8 170x6, 8
Leg Sled - 240 x10,10,10
Leg Extn - 105x 12,12
DB mils - 20 x12, 45'sx5, 4, 3, 40'sx5
Lat raises - 25's x8, 7, 8
bent overs - 20's x10, 10

Dec crunches - 35 x12, 45x12,12
Weighted leg raises - 15x 8, 8, 8

Squats- increased by 20lb and did 2 sets to max RR. so got brave and increased by another 10lbs. first set was not so focussed, but made it to max RR on the secondset.. barely. The last rep i had to use all my strength to come up. Gonna try 180 next time. 

Leg sled up by 20lb. next plate 260.  On a previous session max i did was 280. so still below that max, but leg sled was before squats and on this routine it is after.

DB Mils - got brave with these and decided to start with 45's. Failed miserably and coundlt get into the RR of 6-8. So decided to eat humble pie and went down to 40's. But am gonna try 45's again next time 

lat raises - upped it to 25's but didnt make it to the RR of 8-10. but was close enough. did some cheat reps and some rest pause.

Bent overs - upped it to 20's. Got quite a burn. Need to focus on a more controlled form on this. Realised that i tend to swing the weights. Need to practice lifting, holding and then lowering. Sorta in the 3/2/1 (or 1/2/3 in this case) count that p-funk was talking about. Same for Lat raises.

Dec crunches - started with the 35 plate. then moved on to the 45 plate. Think next time i shall use a DB. Plate is getting a bit combersome to manage and get on the dec bench.

Weighted leg raises - didnt increase weights on these, but got out a couple of more reps than the previous time. Anyway, this is a new exercise for me so i am still getting used to it.

Nice wo. Quads a bit sore today. but a bit too long since i had to do Abs as well. Maintained a ok RI, but had to spend a extra time (~5-6 mins) between exercises waiting for equip.


----------



## Tom_B (May 26, 2005)

Great Looking Workout there Adrian!
 How was your day? See any crazy people with bombs today?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Great Looking Workout there Adrian!


Thanks Tom!


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> How was your day? See any crazy people with bombs today?


No Bombs. Only those who bombed in the gym


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2005)

*Upper Back/Chest - 26may05*

WG Front Lat Pulldowns - wu 75 x10, 10 - 165 x7, 6, 7, 157X7
Bent over rows - 100 x8, 10, 10
Seated cable rows - 120 x10, 130x10
DB Inclines - 55's x6, 5, 5, 3
Pec Fly machine - 135 x12, 9, 8

Pulldowns - Went up to the next plate. But wasnt able to do it properly. Could only get the bar to my chin and not lower. So lowered the weight for the last set. Made things a little better. In case anyone is wondering, the last set was 150 + i used a 7.5 rubber weight. Hence the odd number.

Bent overs. Reps are comming along nicely. though i could not pull the bar as close to my chest as in the previous sessions.

Seated rows - first set was good. second was a challenge. But got the reps out nevetheless. Need to watch from more on these and bent overs. I feel it in my middle back a bit. Sometimes too much.

DB Inclines. Increased the weight by 5lb/DB But didnt make it to the 6-8 RR. But will try again with these weights for the next session. It is getting to be a pain to hoist the DB's up. 

Pec fly - Went to the next plate (up 15lbs), but missed the 10-12 RR for the last 2 sets. This time i put my thumbs on the same side as my fingers, just to take off some press off my bi's.

Shoulders wernt cooperating with the inclines. I tend to lift my shoulders (kinda like when doing a shrug) when doing heavy weights. My right shoulder more than my left. This tends to put more stress on shoulders (also considering the previous day was a shoulder session) and compromise Inclines. Need to focus more on that. 

For the past couple of days, bf has been showing as 14% (down 1%). But it is too early to start tootin my horn about it. Will see if it sticks until next weekend. Was considering an ECA stack, but will now hold off to see how things progress.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2005)

*HIIT - 27may05*

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3

HIIT: 12 mins
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1

wo was good. Tiring but not like it used to be. Guess its time to change.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2005)

*Arms/Abs/cardio - 28may05*

DB preachers - wu - 15x10, 11 - 30 x10, 7, 8
Hammers - 30x 8, 7, 7
RG cable pushdowns - 70x11, 10, 7
Arm Extn - 100 x8, 5 ,95 x9

Hang curls - 9,9,9
Ab crunch machine - 55x15, 60x15, 15

Equip: Ellipitical

Warm up: 3mins
level:1/1/3

HIIT: 12 mins
low level: 3
high level :9

cooldown: 2mins
level: 3/1

DB Preachers and Hammers came along nicely. Didnt get all sets in RR, but close.

Pushdowns were good too. Couldnt find the regular bar that i used, so i tried with with a diff one. No biggie. Good to do it with a slightly diff grip.

Arm extns. Hiked up the weight by 10lbs. Made it to 8 for the 8-10RR for the first set. but got only 5 for the second. Went down to 95lbs for the 3rd set to get to the RR.

Got an extra rep out on all sets of hang curls. Felt it a bit in my lower back. cant seem to get this dang exercise right 

Last day of HIIT. Will post new plan shortly.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Baught a bottle of these GREEN TEA capsules. It says 1 cap = 8 cups of green tea. Plan to take 3 caps/day. Think that should be ok


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2005)

*New Plan*

Current spilt is:
Mon-off
Tue-cardio/Abs
Web-Quads/Shoulders
Thu-Upper Back/Chest
Fri-cardio
Sat-Arms/Abs/cardio
Sun-Lower Back/Hammies/Calves

So...
Tue cardio = 40mins ellipitical cross trainer on random mode* (low level of intensity)

Fri = 20mins ellipitical cross trainer on random mode* (mod level of intensity)+ 5mins break + 20mins rowing machine.

Sat = 20mins ellipitical cross trainer on random mode* (high level of intensity)

*= The crosstrainer had a mode which randomly changes the intensity.

The present routine will be for 5-6weeks. After that i shall change the wo (Thinking of giving p/rr/s a try for now.. but yet to work on details.) and cardio.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 30, 2005)

*Lower Back/Hammies/Calves - 29may05*

Regular DL's - wu - 90x10, 10 - 180X8, 8, 7, 6
Lunges - 70x 14, 14, 16 (total both legs)
Lying Leg curls - 80 X10,10,8
Calves seated - 120x8, 130x5, 5
Calves standing - 115x20, 19, 17, 16

DL's - hiked weight by 20lbs.  and got the reps in the RR. Only couldnt pull the weight up with speed. It was slightly faster than lowering it down. But boy is my back sore since. It has been sore since i left the gym. Never have i done that much of weight on DL's. Hope it is just soreness that i feel today and nothing wrong  But now i am DLing above my bw. Next time onwards weights will increase in smaller increaments. Also almost took off some some skin like last time. Same leg, same place 

Lunges - up by 10lbs. Decided not to be too brave with these. But i dont feel it on the sides of my thighs/glutes like i used to for the previous sessions. Oh well, am taking it a bit easy with these as it requires a lot more balance than most other exercises.

Leg curls up by 10lbs. This exercise always kills me. A LOT of burn when doing them. Just made it to the RR.

Calves comming along ok. Have always realised that when doing heavy weights i cant lift to full rom. And if i lower the weight, then i can surpass the RR. My calves are pathetic.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cardio*

Equip - Elliptical Crosstrainer
Setting = Random
Total time = 40mins
Level = 3/6/9
Time = 10/1/29

Did the 10 mins on level 3. Didint feel i was getting anywhere. raised to level 6 for a min, then went to level 9.

Ok wo. Not too great. i was sweating, but not exhausted. Kinda missed the HIIT.(*never thought i would ever say that. *  ). Will up the intensity next time.

Forgot to do abs again!   Oh well. yesterday was a busy day at the office and i got to the gym later than usual. Anyway i shall do it today after legs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders + abs - 02Jun05*

Squats - wu - 70 x10, 10 - 190 x4, 6, 8, 8
Leg Sled - 260 x7, 10, 10
Leg Extn - 110 x12, 120x13
DB mils - 20 x10, 45 x5, 3, 40x7, 5
Lat Raises - 25 x10, 9, 9
Bent overs - 20x12, 10

Dec crunches - 50 x10, 10, 12
Weighted leg raises 15 x9, 10, 10

Squats up by 20lbs. Didnt feel too confident on the first set so i stopped at 4 reps. But got better in the later sets. However wasnt able to go down with quads parallel. Only hams parallel, well almost, i guess. Next time i shall stick to the same weight and try to get quads parallel.

Leg sled up 20lbs. Missed the rr for the first set but got it for the next 2

leg extn - got the first set in the rr so upped the weight by 10lbs for the second. managed to get the RR, but couldnt get legs quite paralle. Next time i might stick with this weight and try do this rom slower and try get legs higher.

Mils were dissapointing. failed at 45's. Dodnt feel too confident, so went back to 40's and got to max RR. Oh well, will try 45's again next time.

Bent overs felt good. But need to work on a little slower controlled movement.

Dec crunches used 50's and did feel a burn.

Weighted leg raises-  used same weights but got a higher nbr of reps tha previous.

Do not feel very satisfied with this wo. Even though my quads and shoulders feel it a bit. Guess i couldnt do the squats low enough as well as failed on DB mils, 2 exercises where i was hoping to do better. Oh well, sometimes one needs to step back to move forward.   

Will revisit my weight/bf numbers this w/e and wiull decide wether to do ECA for the remainder 4 weeks of this routine.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Adrian , great looking w/o there!
 so how's the weather treating you guys there? Our temp was like 20 degress today , people are wearing summer clothing and getting sun burns and everything!

 P.S. whats ECA?? LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. whats ECA?? LOL


something that you don't need!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Squats - wu - 70 x10, 10 - 190 x4, 6, 8, 8
> Leg Sled - 260 x7, 10, 10
> Leg Extn - 110 x12, 120x13
> DB mils - 20 x10, 45 x5, 3, 40x7, 5
> ...


Nice looking workout!  Your really starting to get some nice looking numbers on some of those lifts!! 190 for squats is great! And 40# for Mils is certainly not anything to be disappointed about - I bet you'll hit the 45# in no time! 



> Will revisit my weight/bf numbers this w/e and wiull decide wether to do ECA for the remainder 4 weeks of this routine.


Hmmmm.... any reasons why you want to jump to this? Have you considered other options first?

I would be cautious of asprin - you don't want to give yourself stomach ulcers. What about just stacking the EC components?

Also - what dose rate where you thinking of? If you have never taken them before you don't want to go dose yourself with huge quantities... How frequently where you thinking of taking them?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 3, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> something that you don't need!


 lol well I figured that  whatever it is/ does , more than likely I got youth on my side.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian , great looking w/o there!


Thanks Tom!


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> so how's the weather treating you guys there? Our temp was like 20 degress today , people are wearing summer clothing and getting sun burns and everything!


wow. sounds nice. Weather here is mid 20's. Just fine for me. Some people would like it to be hotter, but i like it this way. Oh well, the weather comes with the country. Cant choose the weather 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. whats ECA?? LOL


It is Ephedrine + caffeine + Aspirin.  But you dont need to consider it. Really, dont even think about it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nice looking workout!  Your really starting to get some nice looking numbers on some of those lifts!! 190 for squats is great! And 40# for Mils is certainly not anything to be disappointed about - I bet you'll hit the 45# in no time!


Thanks Emma. But i think my over enthusiaim on mils might have effected my chest w/o. (explained in next post) 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... any reasons why you want to jump to this?


I felt like i was stalling. So i was considering adding something to give me a 'boost'. See my weight/bf analysis below.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have you considered other options first?


Not really. Some of the other options sounded like very hard core stuff, and i dont think i want to go that way. Any other options you would suggest? I'm always open to your suggestions 

The last resort option would be to lower cals and do a bit of a cut. But I dont want my wo to suffer with the lower cals and loose lbm in the process.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would be cautious of asprin - you don't want to give yourself stomach ulcers. What about just stacking the EC components?


I did consider EC only but came accross a post from LAM. The asprin was supposed to make the Eph more effective. (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1020745&postcount=4 ) 

I did ask him about concerns about asprin, but he said that it could be done for 6 months http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1023690&postcount=6



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - what dose rate where you thinking of? If you have never taken them before you don't want to go dose yourself with huge quantities... How frequently where you thinking of taking them?


The only thing i took before was Ephedra. But that was over 2-3 yrs ago. I read that Ephidreine did not cause the same level of anxiousness/nervousness as Ephedra.

LAM suggested that the recommended dose of ECA was 25/200/300 - 3x a day.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1017277&postcount=17 

But that seemed a bit much for me. I was considering 2x a day. One in the morning and the other with M#4 (or M#2 on weekends) which is ~1.5h prior training. And only once in the morning on the off day.

The only thing i am not happy about theis ECA stack is that some have said it supresses appetite. I am not a big eater and having my appetite supressed will only start to make things difficult.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weight/BF analysis :
Date - Weight - bf% - lbm - fat
09-Apr-05 161 16% 135 26
30-Apr-05 159 15% 135 24
03-Jun-05 158 14% 136 22*

*= This 14% is borderline as it has been fluctuating for the past few days. But lets consider it for arguments sake.

I started this body recomp phase almost 2 months ago and i think i have given it a fair chance and more than ample time. However, doing the math, I seem to have gained 1lb LBM and lost 4lb fat during these 8 weeks. That makes it a total of 5 lbs. So about 0.6/week for this 8 week period.

I agree, thats not bad a result. But at this rate, to get to 10%, i need to have a difference of 15lbs (+7lb LBM and -8fat, assuming i can hold the same total weight). Hence @0.6/week, that would take another 25weeks. Thats ~6months!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2005)

*Upper Back/Chest - 03Jun05*

WG Front lat pulldowns - wu -75 x12, 12 - 157x8, 8, 8, 8
Bent over rows - 110x 8, 8, 6
Seated cable rows - 130x12, 9
DB inclines - 55x4 , 6, 5, 4
Pec Fly135 x11, 8, 6

WG pulldowns - stuck with the same weights as last time. Managed to get reps to the max RR. But the last few reps couldnt get the bar as close to my collarbone as the first few. I tend to bend forward to try and get the bar down when i cant pull down to my collarbone. Should avoid doing that. But weights will go to 165 next time.

Bent overs - up by 10lbs. made it to RR for first 2 sets but missed the last one. Will try again with same weight next time and try to get to max RR

Seated rows - max rr for first set, but missed for the second.

DB inclines - same weight as last time, but didnt get too many more reps out. (see below)

Pec Flies - one less rep than last time for the first two sets  and 2 less for the last set (see below).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Again a not-so-great wo. I think i was a bit overenthuastic with the DB mils on my wo the previous day. This might have had something to to with this sessions performance.

On the very first exercise (WG pulldowns) i noticed that my shoulders were 'crunchy'. Not a good sign. Tells me i might need to take a break. Shoulder issues became more prominent on DB inclines. They were crunchy as well i felt a pain on my right shoulder (sorta right in the middle of my shoulder. There was a sharp pain. but not so bad that i had to stop) when pushing up between halfway and the top. This was for all those sets. Which is why i didnt do very well. Same for pec flies. Felt it in my shoulders, esp right one. When the weigths are heavy, i tend to push my shoulders up. This does not help though i consiously try to hold them down. 

Oh well, i'v been doing this routine for 4weeks and prior to this the previous routine for ~3weeks. Thats a total of 7 weeks. So maybe a week off is due or  at least a week with lower (50-60%) weights???? before completing the remaining 4 weeks of this routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 5, 2005)

*Cardio - 03jun05*

Ellipitical cross trainer
Level 9
rpm 60
time 20min

5min break

Rowing
level 5
spm 28
time 15

Total time 35mins

Didnt realise til the end, but the level on the ellip was probably not working. It wasnt that intense as when i tried another machine the next day.

Planned to do rowing for 20 mins, but felt my arms were getting fatigued. So i stopped at 15mins.

Ok wo. I was sweating but not exhausted.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 5, 2005)

*Arms/Abs/cardio - 04jun05*

DB preachers - wu -15 x10,12 - 35 x8, 6, 5
Hammers - 30 x12, 12, 11
RG cable pushdowns - 75 x10, 10, 9
Arm Extn - 90 x10, 10, 10, 10

Hang curls - 10,9,9
Machine lying crunches - 60x12, 13, 12

Ellipitical cross trainer
level-6
rpm - 1min 40 , 1min 80
time 15 mins

DB preachers- didnt get to RR of 8-10, but got a couple of extra reps out.

Hammers - managed to get to max RR of 10-12. Previous session last week i only did 8,7,7. Was quite surprised that i could do 12,12,11 this time!

RG cable pushdowns - got to max rr of 8-10 and weights up by 5lbs as well!

Arm extn - got to max RR of 10-12 for all 3 sets.

Cardio -  thought i would try level 9 but after a few secs found it would be diff. so went with level 6. 1min rom ~40 and 1 min rpm ~80. Good wo. was a bit exhausted. Possibly will include this method on other days as well.

 Great wo! i was quite surprised. I thought my wo would be effected by the cardio the previous day which had ellip cross trainer and rowing. Both using a lot of arm movement. Maybe i should switch to the regular ellip for 
the previous days cardio. But on the other hand maybe that arm wo on cardio helped my arm weight wo?  i dunno. lets see what happens next time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Been thinking about ECA. maybe i should work with manipulating cals before going on eca? reduce them by 100-200. Will keep cals for pre, post shake and post meal the same and reduce them on other meals and more on cardio day than weight day. But then again, need to keep cals in 2600-2800 range as Emma suggested.  think... think..

maybe i shall keep the present 2665 daily cals but increase on weight and reduce a bit on non weight days.... yea, that sounds better... i shall think about that strategy.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like things are going really well...good w/o!  Are you due for a BF check?

 I just came off an ECA stack (sort of.)  The three days of headaches were enough to keep me off for a while.  Not saying you will have the same reaction, just a thought.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Adrian... 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The last resort option would be to lower cals and do a bit of a cut. But I dont want my wo to suffer with the lower cals and loose lbm in the process.


You could look into cycling your cals a little more than you are doing at the moment. eg - a five or six day cycle such as: 
low carb (25% below maintainence, 100g carbs, 1.5g protein/pound)
low carb (25% below maintainence, 100g carbs, 1.5g protein/pound)
low carb (25% below maintainence, 100g carbs, 1.5g protein/pound)
HIGH CARB (15% above maintainence, +++ carbs, HEAVY workout day)
Normal carb (maintainence cals, normal carbs, 1.5g protein/pound)
Normal carb (maintainence cals, normal carbs, 1.5g protein/pound)



> I did consider EC only but came accross a post from LAM. The asprin was supposed to make the Eph more effective. (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1020745&postcount=4 )
> 
> I did ask him about concerns about asprin, but he said that it could be done for 6 months http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1023690&postcount=6


Not really - the asprin has only really been shown to help in obese individuals and the dose rate was REALLY high (300mg). 1. You are not obese... and 2. you REALLY shouldn't take that much... So I would still not do the asprin component. 

And I would be very careful about your general health too for the other ingredients - so make sure your heart, blood pressure etc is fine.



> LAM suggested that the recommended dose of ECA was 25/200/300 - 3x a day.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1017277&postcount=17


 WAYYY too much for someone who has not done it before. That is really not needed!

I would only do EC and I would start at half doses (if you must) - 10mg ephedrine and 100mg caffeine once/day to start with. See how you react. If you are fine - then increase this to 1 full dose. If that is ok, then add a second dose/day..... ONLY THEN, if you are still fine, would I add a third dose.

And don't have the meds close to sleeping - otherwise it will really hinder your recovery. About 6 hrs before you go to bed would be the closest to have it.



> The only thing i am not happy about theis ECA stack is that some have said it supresses appetite. I am not a big eater and having my appetite supressed will only start to make things difficult.


Yes - It will suppress appetite. So if you don't want that effect, you might have to look into something else.



> I agree, thats not bad a result. But at this rate, to get to 10%, i need to have a difference of 15lbs (+7lb LBM and -8fat, assuming i can hold the same total weight). Hence @0.6/week, that would take another 25weeks. Thats ~6months!


Ok - My advice.... Lower cals or try a cyclic/lower carb type diet before you turn to supps. You are still at a pretty good cal intake for your lean mass - so you could get away with it without significant lean losses.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 6, 2005)

ps: will reply more tomorrow... need sleep!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like things are going really well...good w/o!


Thanks!


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Are you due for a BF check?


I have a BF impedence scale. These things are not accurate but consistant. So i use it to track changes. I found that my scale is 10 point off. So i simply deduct that from the scale number to get my bf.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I just came off an ECA stack (sort of.)  The three days of headaches were enough to keep me off for a while.  Not saying you will have the same reaction, just a thought.


Yea, i read that in your journal. I Also remember reading that it does burn off some lbm as well. Cant be sure where i read that. Anyways, i think i shall hold off for now on that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could look into cycling your cals a little more than you are doing at the moment. eg - a five or six day cycle such as:


Ok, i'll rework the cals to match that.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would only do EC and I would start at half doses (if you must) - 10mg ephedrine and 100mg caffeine once/day to start with. See how you react. If you are fine - then increase this to 1 full dose. If that is ok, then add a second dose/day..... ONLY THEN, if you are still fine, would I add a third dose.
> 
> And don't have the meds close to sleeping - otherwise it will really hinder your recovery. About 6 hrs before you go to bed would be the closest to have it.
> 
> ...


I think I'll shelve the idea for now and work with cals cycling. I'll reconsider it (or something else, dunno what else yet) if cycling stalls. But thanks for the info.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - My advice.... Lower cals or try a cyclic/lower carb type diet before you turn to supps. You are still at a pretty good cal intake for your lean mass - so you could get away with it without significant lean losses.


I shall do exactly that and see how things go for the next couple of weeks.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: will reply more tomorrow... need sleep!


Hope you had a good rest


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

*Hammies/Lowerback/Calves - 05jun05*

Regular DL's - wu -90 x10x10 - 190x7, 8, 6, 8
Lunges - 80 x14, 14, 14 (total reps both legs)
Lying leg curls - 80 x12, 11, 6
Calves seated - 80 x17, 18, 14
Calves - 215 x8, 8, 8, 10

DL's up by 10lbs. and got them in the rr of 6-8 

Lunges up by 10lbs. did not get to RR. Always feel it in my mid back after 10-12reps  

Lying leg curls. same weight but got a couple of reps moew for the first 2 sets but lost a couple of reps for the 3rd set.

seated calves - were good.

standing claves - upped weights to next plate but couldnt lift to full rom. 

Nice wo. DL's comming along nicley. Forgot to take my pwo shake with me, so i had it when i got back home. Temp is around 30C and expected to be this was for the week. With humidity probably even higher. So i had to cheat and have a couple of peppermint and chocolate ice cream  Today there is a heat alert.

Was feeling wiped out this morning, though. Almost called in sick. But am feeling better now. On days like these, it is a pleasure to go to work. Just to chill out in the a/c atmosphere.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice lifts, Bulk.  Take it easy in that heat!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice lifts, Bulk.  Take it easy in that heat!


Thanks Pylon.. Yea, this heat is gets a bit crazy at times.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2005)

*carb cyclying diet plan*

*Low*
Meals = cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
25g Oats	76	12	1.28	3.2
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	40	10	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	307	30.7	7.18	29.2

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	326	33	9.3	26

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	294	35.24	4.84	23.8

Meal#4	(~4:30)
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	0	0	0	0
TOTAL	311	32.3	7.96	32.4

*workout*

Meal#5	(~7:30-8)
100g Sweet potato	86	20	0	2
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	279	32.24	3.84	28.8

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9

PWO				
25g Oats	96	15	1.62	4.1
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	333	46.7	3.52	29.1

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2140.00	224.32	59.35	195.20

1.66	Carbs per LBM
0.44	Fat per LBM
1.44	Protein per LBM
--------------------------------------------------------------			

*Medium*
Meals = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	81	21	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	425	54.5	8.46	32.4

Meal#2				
150g cooked brown rice	166	34.5	1.5	4.5
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	381	44.5	9.8	27.5

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	395	52.24	6.14	28.5

Meal#4	(~4:30)
50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	0	0	0	0
TOTAL	350	38.7	8.65	34.12

*workout*

Meal#5	(~7:30-8)		
200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	365	52.24	3.84	30.8

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9

PWO				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	519	79.7	7.8	33.3

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2725.00	336.02	67.40	212.52

2.49	Carbs per LBM
0.50	Fat per LBM
1.57	Protein per LBM
----------------------------------------------------------------

*High*
Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	81	21	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	554	77.7	11.8	34.3


Meal#2				
150g cooked brown rice	166	34.5	1.5	4.5
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	381	44.5	9.8	27.5

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	395	52.24	6.14	28.5

Meal#4	(~4:30)	
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	0	0	0	0
TOTAL	440	55.5	11.3	34.3

*workout*

Meal#5	(7:30-8)		
200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	365	52.24	3.84	30.8

Meal#6				
30g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9

PWO				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	519	79.7	7.8	33.3

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2944.00	376.02	73.39	214.60

2.78	Carbs per LBM
0.54	Fat per LBM
1.59	Protein per LBM
------------------------------------------------------------

To relate this to the exercise routine:

mon-off - low
tue-cardio - low
wed - quads/shoulders - high
thu - chest/back - high
fri - cardio - low
sat - arms/abs/cardio - med
sun - lowerback/hams/calves - med

Average cals per day - 2436


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok - I think you picked the right thing. You don't want to throw in drugs if you don't need them. 

But, In terms of your diet - I have a few issues:


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Low*
> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2140.00	224.32	59.35	195.20
> 
> 1.66	Carbs per LBM
> ...


*Too many carbs for a low carb day* 
See, you want these days to deplete your glycogen (at least partially) - and you will not even begin to deplete on 225g (1.66 x lean mass).

Why I picked 100g before was because this is a rough 'brain' requirement for carbs... Once your brain is happy - the result of the carbs will go towards your other organs and your muscles.... But you want to shift the fuel use for your other organs to fat... So you have to deprive yourself to a certain extent.

Now, I calculate your maintainence at ~2400-2500 cals??  ... So for these days you cals look ok but you could do less. Maybe start at 15% under maintainence = Down to ~2000-2100 cals. But, if required, you could go down to a more severe 25% under maintanence = down to ~1800 cals.

And you need something a lot lower in carbs. eg: in order of most severe to least severe I would consider 3 options -
1. 100g starchy carbs (not including fibre carbs) = 100g 
or -
2. 1g/pound lean mass = ~135g for you
or -
3. 100g + PWO carbs (0.5 x lean mass ~70g) = 170g total.

So, say you picked the last option, this means:
1.5 x lean mass = 200g protein (800 cals)
100 + PWO = 170g carbs (680 cals)
0.45 x lean mass = 60g fat (540 cals)
Total = 2020 cals

If you picked the first option then something like:
1.5 x lean mass = 200g protein (800 cals)
100g carbs = 100g carbs (400 cals)
0.45 x lean mass = 60g fats (540 cals)
Total = 1740 cals

Load the carbs at breakfast and pre/post workout... So, if you were to do 170g that would mean something like:
Breakfast - 35g
Pre WO - 35g
Post WO - 70g
+ The rest of the carbs as incidentals from your other meals.

Or, even:
Breakfast - 35g
Pre WO - 35g
Post WO - 40g
PPWO - 30g
+ The rest from incidentals from other meals.



> Meals = cals	carb	fat	pro
> Meal#1
> 25g Oats	76	12	1.28	3.2
> 1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
> ...


??? Since when did apples only have 40 cals?  Do you mean 0.5 apple?
And that looks more like 20g oats rather than 25g.... Anyway - if you used 25g it would bring the total up to ~35g carbs. 



> Meal#2
> 100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
> 100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
> 1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
> ...


This is good. But you would have to ditch the rice.... Instead increase vegetables to 2 cups (if you were hungry - if not, leave it at 1).
You could also increase fats to 2 tsp olive oil and drop the fishies from this meal.



> Meal#3
> 1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
> 100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
> 2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
> ...


Dump the rice from here as well...  I would also take the flax from your next meal and have it here (you want slightly more fats than this in this meal)...



> Meal#4	(~4:30)
> 50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
> 1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
> 35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
> ...


This is fine (if you swap the 2 fishies from your earlier meal into this meal instead - because it is pre-WO you don't need lots of fats).



> *workout*
> 
> Meal#5	(~7:30-8)
> 100g Sweet potato	86	20	0	2
> ...


This is fine - but you might want to increase fats slightly in this meal (5-10g per meal is better).

If you did more carbs in your PWO shake you would need to drop the sweet tato from here but you could add another 40g of cc if you wanted.				


> Meal#6
> 28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
> 180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
> TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9


This is good...  Might have to use 0.75 oz walnuts to balance fats over the day.



> PWO
> 25g Oats	96	15	1.62	4.1
> 1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
> 1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
> TOTAL	333	46.7	3.52	29.1


Great - although if you were going to do 0.5 x lean mass PWO you would increase oats to 50-60g.


For these days:				


> *Medium*
> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2725.00	336.02	67.40	212.52
> 
> 2.49	Carbs per LBM
> ...


*Again - Too high in carbs and cals*
This would be your 'maintainence' days - so cals and carbs are too high again. So, maintainence is usually something around this figure:
1.5 x lean mass protein = 200g
2 x lean mass carbs = 270g
0.4 x lean mass fat = 55g (can increase to 0.45 or 0.5 if you wanted)
TOTAL = ~2400 cals

But, if you wanted you could do a little more carb restrictive:
1.5 x lean mass protein = 200g
1.5 x lean mass carbs = 200g
0.6 x lean mass fats = 80g
TOTAL = ~2350 cals

I will not go through this day (you get the idea from the first one and carb loading is also not really as significant - esp if you are getting 270g!!). So just decrease the amount evenly over the day if you want...


For this:


> *High*
> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2944.00	376.02	73.39	214.60
> 
> 2.78	Carbs per LBM
> ...


 WAAYYYY too many fats!! High carb days you want minimal fats! Also - if you are going to do the lower carb days low then for high carb days you want more carbies.

Calorie wise I think that ~3000 cals is a good start (this  is 25% above maintainence by my calculations). But, if you are doing 15% below maint. for your low days you might want to do 15% above for your loads. So - something like:
3.5 x lean mass in carbs = 470g
~1.5 x lean mass protein = 200g 
0.2-0.3 x lean mass fats = 30-40g (say ~35g?)
TOTAL = ~3000 cals.
To start, and decrease to:


3 x lean mass in carbs = 400g
~1.5 x lean mass protein = 200g 
0.2-0.3 x lean mass fats = 30-40g (35g)
TOTAL = ~2700 cals.
If required.

So that would mean:


> Meal = 	cals	carb	fat	pro
> Meal#1
> 70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
> 1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
> ...


Drop the flax. You could have 1 fish oil here.



> Meal#2
> 150g cooked brown rice	166	34.5	1.5	4.5
> 100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
> 1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
> ...


Decrease the fishies to 1 cap (try to keep it to ~5g fat/meal).
Might want to increase your rice too.



> Meal#3
> 1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
> 2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
> 2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
> ...


Could you squeeze in another slice of bread or add 0.5 apple?? Reduce to 1 fish oil as well.



> Meal#4	(~4:30)
> 70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
> 1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
> 35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
> ...


Drop the flax, increase carbies (0.5 apple?) too and add a fish oil.



> *workout*
> 
> Meal#5	(7:30-8)
> 200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
> ...


This is good. You could increase the sweet tato.



> Meal#6
> 30g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
> 180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
> TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9


You would want to decrease the walnuts here - may need only 0.5 oz??



> PWO
> 70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
> 1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
> 1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
> TOTAL	519	79.7	7.8	33.3


This looks great! 




> To relate this to the exercise routine:
> 
> mon-off - low
> tue-cardio - low
> ...


 I am not entirely sure about the two high days in a row (you might not be that depleted if you are not doing 3 x 100g carbs in a row before hand)... But it looks ok to start with. 

You could do:
Mon - low
Tues - low
Wed - high
Thurs - med
Fri - low
Sat - med
Sun - high

Also - If you changed days to be what I suggested above:
low - 2000 cals (170g carbs)
med - 2400 cals (270g carbs)
high - 3000 cals (470g carbs)
Then your average would still ~2400 cals and your overall cabies would be ~2g pound lean mass.

If you did the lower days:
low - 1700 cals (100g carbs)
med - 2400 cals (270g carbs)
high - 2700 cals (400g carbs)
Then your average would be ~2100 cals (which is ~15% below maintainence) and your overall cabies would be ~230g (or ~1.7 x lean mass).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *Too many carbs for a low carb day*
> See, you want these days to deplete your glycogen (at least partially) - and you will not even begin to deplete on 225g (1.66 x lean mass).
> 
> Why I picked 100g before was because this is a rough 'brain' requirement for carbs... Once your brain is happy - the result of the carbs will go towards your other organs and your muscles.... But you want to shift the fuel use for your other organs to fat... So you have to deprive yourself to a certain extent.



Thanks ALOT Emma. The total carbs included carbs from veggies & fruits. But i see your point. I need to consider all carbs. I'll rework the diets with all your suggestions.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - If you changed days to be what I suggested above:
> low - 2000 cals (170g carbs)
> med - 2400 cals (270g carbs)
> high - 3000 cals (470g carbs)
> ...


I'll rework the diets as per the first option(~2400/week). If things dont go too well, then i shall rework them as per the second option(~2100/week).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

*Diet*

Incorporated all of Emmas suggestions:

*Low	*
Meals = cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1/2 Apple	40	10	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	327	35.45	7.4	30

Meal#2					
150g cooked chicken breast	165	0	1.5	34
2 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	80	0	10	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
TOTAL	285	10	11.5	34

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	242	16.24	7.84	22.8

Meal#4				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
1cup lettuce	0	0	0	0
TOTAL	274	24.25	9.2	30

Meal#5				
50g Sweet potato	43	10	0	1
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	281	22.24	8.84	27.8

Meal#6				
.75oz (22g) walnuts	143	3.08	14.3	3.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	223	11.72	18.01	24.9

PWO				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	390	56.5	4.46	31.4

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2022.00	176.40	67.25	200.90


1.31	Carbs per LBM
0.50	Fat per LBM
1.50	Protein per LBM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Medium	*
meals = cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1/2 Apple	40	10	0	0
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2
TOTAL	327	35.45	7.4	30

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	326	33	9.3	26

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	339	35.24	9.84	23.8

Meal#4				
50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
1tbsp Flax Meal	59	4	4	2
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	0	0	0	0
TOTAL	350	38.7	8.65	34.12

Meal#5				
100g Sweet potato	86	20	0	2
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	324	32.24	8.84	28.8

Meal#6				
28g walnuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	290	14.14	22.71	25.9

PWO				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	390	56.5	4.46	31.4

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2346.00	245.27	71.20	200.02

1.83	Carbs per LBM
0.53	Fat per LBM
1.49	Protein per LBM
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*High	*cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	81	21	0	0
1cap fish oil	10	0	1.15	0
TOTAL	505	73.7	8.95	32.3

Meal#2				
200g cooked brown rice	222	46	2	6
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
TOTAL	417	56	8	29

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
1cap fish oil	10	0	1.15	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
1/2 Apple	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	425	62.24	4.99	28.5

Meal#4				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1Apple	81	21	0	0
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1cup lettuce	0	0	0	0
TOTAL	333	49.3	3.96	30.4

Meal#5				
200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	365	52.24	3.84	30.8

Meal#6							
1 slice Sunflower seed Rye bread	106	20	1.15	3.85
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	186	28.64	4.86	25.45

PWO				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	519	79.7	7.8	33.3

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2750.00	401.82	42.40	209.75

2.99	Carbs per LBM
0.32	Fat per LBM
1.56	Protein per LBM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Average : low*3 (2022*3) + med*2 (2346*2) + high*2 (2750*2) /7 = 2322

This seems a bit low. Think i might have to tweak it a bit to get to 2400-2500.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
To relate this to the exercise routine:

mon-off - low
tue-cardio - low
wed - quads/shoulders - high
thu - chest/back - med
fri - cardio - low
sat - arms/abs/cardio - med
sun - lowerback/hams/calves - high


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Posts too long...head hurts from reading...arrghhh....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Posts too long...head hurts from reading...arrghhh....


  i kinda guessed you would say that!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 7, 2005)

LOL bet you felt like a spaz after that 

 Your temps went up to 30?? Lucky bitches


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Low	*
> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2022.00	176.40	67.25	200.90
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. 



> *Medium	*
> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2346.00	245.27	71.20	200.02
> 
> 1.83	Carbs per LBM
> ...


Not too bad. You could increase carbs slightly (add a few more oats pre/post WO??)... And you might need to decrease fats slightly to bring it back closer to 0.45 x...



> *High	*
> Meal#4
> 50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
> 1Apple	81	21	0	0
> ...


 What about a few more oats and decrease apple to 0.5. You are already getting 1 apple at breakfast, your banana and 0.5 apples in the previous meal so a whole apple may just be a little too many apples.	

Also - people find they carb load better with more starchy type carbs rather than fruit.

Alternatively - you could decrease your apple in breakfast to 0.5 apple.			


> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2750.00	401.82	42.40	209.75
> 
> 2.99	Carbs per LBM
> 0.32	Fat per LBM
> 1.56	Protein per LBM


This is great too! 



> Average : low*3 (2022*3) + med*2 (2346*2) + high*2 (2750*2) /7 = 2322
> 
> This seems a bit low. Think i might have to tweak it a bit to get to 2400-2500.


Not too bad, but another 100 cals would be fine too...

Remind me - What are you averaging now?



> To relate this to the exercise routine:
> 
> mon-off - low
> tue-cardio - low
> ...


This looks better than the two high days together...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL bet you felt like a spaz after that


 You bet! After i was done with it, if you asked me for my name, i wouldnt remember 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Your temps went up to 30?? Lucky bitches


30, lucky? god i'm getting baked in my apartment. I dont have central a/c only a unit/window a/c for my bedroom.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks again Emma. I'll make all your corrections.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Remind me - What are you averaging now?


This morning was 157.8/14%. Seems like i have dropped a lb again. But this could be that i did low-ish carbs the past 2 days (as well as the very hot summer weather in my apt probably drained some water off me, even though i keep drinking water as usual). Today is a high day. BF is borderline 14-15% as it has been fluctuating for the past couple of weeks. Hopefully this new diet plan will give me a more steady progress.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks better than the two high days together...


Yea, that wasnt a good idea. I simply placed the high days on the weight training week days. But i dont think i could have eaten 2 high days in a row.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2005)

*Diet Macros*

Todays weight : 157.8/14% - LBM :135 - fat -22

*Low* (2022/135 = 14.97 cals/lbm)
Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2022.00	176.40	67.25	200.90

1.31	Carbs per LBM
0.50	Fat per LBM
1.50	Protein per LBM
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Medium* (2343/135 = 17.35 cals/lbm)
Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2343.00	277.77	58.19	197.80

2.07	Carbs per LBM
0.43	Fat per LBM
1.47	Protein per LBM
--------------------------------------------------------------

*High* (2758/135 = 20.42 cals/lbm)
Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2758.00	394.02	45.74	211.65

2.93	Carbs per LBM
0.34	Fat per LBM
1.58	Protein per LBM
-------------------------------------------------------------
Average : low*3 (2022*3) + med*2 (2343*2) + high*2 (2758*2) /7 = 2324

2324/135 = 17.21 cals/lbm
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

*Cardio/Abs - 07jun05*

Ellipitical cross trainer
Level 6
RPM ~50
Total time 40mins

Decline crunches - 50 x12,12,12
Weighted leg raises - 15 x11,11,11

Cardio was good. Sweated but not not exhausted. I plan to increase the level each week, so hopefully that wil make things more intense as the weeks pass.

Dec crunches - Will try the same weight next time but put the bench much lower. From what i know the rom for crunches is small as going beyond brings the hip flexors into play. But is see guys going from dec position to almost sitting up! 

Weighted leg raises -  these are comming along slowly but surely. Got a couple of extra reps out for each set.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders - 08jun05*

Squats - wu 90 x10, 10 - 190 x8, 6, 7, 8
Leg Sled - 267.5 x11, 10, 10
Leg Extn - 120 x12, 140 x12
DB milis - 20x12, 45x5, 5, 4, 3
Lat Raises - 25 x10, 10, 9
Bent over raises - 20 x10, 11

Squats - did the same weights as last time. But this time i went a bit lower than  last time for first 3 sets and most reps. Last set couldnt manage to go so low as i felt i might not be able to come back up  hence was able to do more reps on that set than previous two. Today quads are sore, so this session was better than last time. Will try the same weight again next time but try and get all sets to quads parallel for max RR. only then will i increase the weight.

Leg sled - tried the next plate (280). couldnt get to to budge  so went down to 260 and used the rubber additional weight (7.5). hence the odd weight number of 267.5. However managed to get to max rr for all 3 sets. Hope i can do 280 next time and i have not plateaued at this level.

Leg extn -  read somewhere to do a small pause at the top for sets with higher reps. Need to focus a bit more on the pause on the top else i was swinging the weights. But i did manage to go up 20lb for the second set 

Db mils - yay! did all 4 sets with 45's  didnt get to max RR (6-8), but close.

Lat raises - not too much better than previously. Guess the db mils took some out of me. But i shall keep at it. Dont think these exercises progress in weights quickly, anyway.

bent overs - Did these standing this time (with my torso parallel to the floor). As well as up 5lb. Wish i had someone to give me feedback on my form. Not sure if i should be pushing my shoulder blades together when raising or only raise the weights with min shoulder displacement  need to research form.

Good session. Felt it was better than last time. Quads a bit sore today. Shoulders, nothing much.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like quite a w/o.

 I have a problem going lo on squats too.  I just don't have the flexibility to get ATF.  I shoot for parallel each tim, it seems to do the job.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like quite a w/o.
> 
> I have a problem going lo on squats too.  I just don't have the flexibility to get ATF.  I shoot for parallel each tim, it seems to do the job.


I'v never tried ATF. But i am slowly trying to build myself towards there. I used to squat Hams parallel. Now i try for quads parallel. I did have to lower the weight when i started. i find that my quads get a lot more of a wo with quads parallel. Once i develop the strength and confidence, i shall try ATF.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2005)

*Old Diet macros*

Just came across some old info, thought i would share. 

Last year end august, i peaked at 176  but with 18%bf   I went on a cut from sep to end nov. These were my macros.

GRAND TOTAL	1858.5(cals)	156.3(carbs)	68.65(fats)	169.4(pro)

I was eating 12xLBM for most of that period everyday. Needless to say i lost a lot of fat BUT also most of the LBM i gained 


Oh well, Live and learn *sigh*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Last year end august, i peaked at 176  but with 18%bf


 At 176 and 18% BF you did have 144 pounds lean mass.... So you had about 10 pounds more than you do now! 



> I went on a cut from sep to end nov. These were my macros.
> 
> GRAND TOTAL	1858.5(cals)	156.3(carbs)	68.65(fats)	169.4(pro)
> 
> ...


Yup - live and learn... And I have no doubt you will get the lean mass back so don't worry! 

At 14% BF you are doing REALLY well - so I say, see what the new cal rotation does over the next month. If you get down to ~13% consider starting a lean bulk.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> At 176 and 18% BF you did have 144 pounds lean mass.... So you had about 10 pounds more than you do now!


I know. I was sooo stupid! 
in 30May04, i was - 164	16%	138lbm	26fat (start bulk)
in 05Sep04, i was - 175	18%	144lbm	32fat (3 months later)
in Today, i was - 157	14%	135lbm	22fat
So a whole year later, i am not much better off than where i started.

My so-called cut was a bit too enthusiastic   


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you get down to ~13% consider starting a lean bulk.


Oh! i thought 10% would be ideal. But if you feel 13% is ok too, then maybe thats what i should do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2005)

Tuna + CC + Flaxmeal + veggies, i do not recommend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2005)

*Upper Back/Chest - 09Jun05*

WG Front lat pulldowns - wu - 60 x11, 11 - 165 x6, 6, 6, 6
Bent over raises - 110 x8, 9, 7
Seated cable rows - 130 x10, 9
DB inclines - 55 x6, 4, 4, 3
Pec fly - 135 x12, 9, 7

WG lat pulldowns -  went upto 167 from 157.5. Ok form. Not too great. Need more practice. couldnt get the bar close to collarbone for most reps. Think i will stick to the same weight and try to get to max rr 8  with inmroved form before increasing weight.

Bent over raises -  while reading a thread i realised i was doing these with incorrect form. I was bringing the bar upto my chest, when i should have been bringing it to me abs, while holding upper body as close to parallel as possible. So i tried bringing it to my abs (using same weight as last time). Only managed a few reps to touch the bar to my abs. Need to get form down properly as i felt it in my lower back. Good this about this correction is that it reduces the wo on delts.

Seated cable -  didnt do too well on these similar reps as last time. But i felt it in my lower back. Prob due to the previous exercise.

DB inclines - First set there was a sharp point of pain in the center of my right shoulder during the first 1/2 of the movement. I got 6 reps out. Could have got a couple more, but decided not to push it. Was quite dissapointed and didnt know wnat to do. I almost considered stopping for the day as i didnt want to create any shoulder problems. During the RI, i remembered reading a thread where P-Funk and Yannick (i think) discussed that for bench, not to keep elbows totaly falred out. But instead a 30dec angle inwards. This takes off stress off the shoulders. So i decided to try this technique for the next set. And Voila!! no pain!! I didnt get as many reps as previously, but that was due to reduced shoulder effort. SO i did the remaining sets this was without pain and cruchyness in the shoulders!

Pec fly - Not much preogress here. Only 1 rep extra per set. But these do involve shoulder movement, so i guess the first db incline set may have effected it.

But good wo. Am not disappointed and hopefully next time will be better, esp on bent overs and inclines!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice work Bulk!  What's wrong with that food combo?  Not satisfying enough?  

 BTW, I'll be up in your area next week for work.  Flying in Sunday, be there till Wed morning.  Hoping to go see the Cards lay some smackdown on your Jays while I'm there...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work Bulk!  What's wrong with that food combo?  Not satisfying enough?


Not tasty enough  But i think i am getting used to it.


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, I'll be up in your area next week for work.  Flying in Sunday, be there till Wed morning.  Hoping to go see the Cards lay some smackdown on your Jays while I'm there...


Cool.. well, actually HOT  .. coz thats what the weather will be like. However next few days some showers expected. So dont know how those games will work out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

*Cardio - 10jun05*

Ellipitical Crosstrainer
Level - 9
RPM - 60
Time - 20mins

5min break

Rowing
Level -6
spm - 24-26
Time - 15mins

5min break

HIIT
level - 3 (low) 9(high)
rpm - 40 (low) high (110-115)
time - 5mins

Total time - 40mins

Cardio was very good. Nowhere near Emma's 'knock-me-unconsious' sessions. But very good for what i can do 

Started with the ellip (1 level higheer than last time) and moved onto rowing(also 1 level higher than last time). Thought i could do 20mins, but had to give up at 15mins as arms fatigued.

Was feeling pretty good but not exhausted. So threw in a short 5 min HIIT. Good ol' HIIT leaves me wheezing for a while after.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

*Arms/Abs/cardio - 11jun05*

DB preachers - wu -15 x11, 11 - 30 x12, 8, 7
Hammers - 35x 8, 8, 7
Cable RG pushdowns - 70 x12, 12, 9
Arm extns - 100 x5, 5, 4

Lying crunches (machine) - 60x 15, 15, 15
Hang curls - 10, 10, 10

DB Preachers - only got a rep or two extra.

Hammers - these were great. up 5lb as well as got to max RR of 10. Next time, 40s.

Cable pushdowns - these were good too. Got to max RR 12 for first 2 sets but missed thrid. But i'll increase weight next time.

Arm extns - wasted sometime looking for the extra 5lb rubber  weight. Dont know where ppl take these damn  things and leave them.   Anways decided to go up to the next plate instead, but didnt get close to RR (8-10). Oh well. Will try again nexct time.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
SOOOOOO HOOOTTTT today!!!!!!!!!!! Temp is 30C and according to the Humidex it feels like 40C!!!!!!!!!!!! so there is a heat alert in addition to a smog alert as the pollution in the air was causing a photochemical smog!!  

Last summer there were only a few days around 30C. But for the last 6 days it has been near or above 30C!! so we have already surpassed last years number of hot days.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 12, 2005)

*Hammies/Lowerback/Calves - 12jun05*

Regular DL's - wu - 90 x10, 10 - 200 x8, 7, 6, 6
Lunges - 90 x12 , 50's x12, 9 (total both legs)
Lying leg curls - 80 x12, 12, 8
Calves (seated) - 130 x6,7,7
Calves(standing) - 135 x20, 17, 18, 17

DL's up by 10 lbs and i did get into RR 

Lunges - increased these by 10lbs. Didnt like them. cant seem to hit my hammies well. I dont have good balance for these. And form gers screwed  So i tried them with DB's, but couldnt do adequate reps as my arms felt the stress. I think i shall switch back to Stationary lunges for this for the remainder of this routine. I need to get my legs worked out.

Lying leg curls. These always feel very intense when doing them. Got a couple of extra reps out.

calves seated. Same weight as previous, but got into RR.

calves standing - went up to next plate (up by 20lbs). managed to get into RR.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Todays max temp 29C. Humidex = 39C.

Didnt feel too statisfied with this session with the exception of DL's. Had half a mind to skip this session. I dont know if it is the heat/humidity or the fact i took a nap before going to the gym as i had to lie down in front of the a/c in my bedroom. considering i was pretty wiped out from doing chores not to mention sweating buckets in the kitchen while cooking my stuff.

Was on a back up team today and there was the possibility that i would be called into the office. But that didnt happen. Strange it was one of those days i would have been glad to go to work to spend a few hours in a/c comfort. 

Anyone not in Canada reading this must think "Canada? Heat and Humidity and 40C??  is he talking about??? dont those people skate on ice all year long????"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cardio/Abs - 14jun05*

Ellipitical Crosstrainer
Level 7
rpm -1min-40 1min-80
time - 30mins

Decline abs 50x14,14,14
Weighted leg raises - 15 x11,10,10

Cardio was good. Did 1 level higher than last time with 1min 40rpm 1min 80rpm. Thought i would be able to di it for 40mins, but had to give up at 30.

Declines - same weight as last time but 2more reps on each set. Will try for 15-16 before going to 55.

Weighted leg raises- didnt do too well on these. lost a rep on each set.

Overall not a bad wo


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Adrian! 

Sorry I have been silent lately!  I hope you are not getting too lonely in your thread by yourself! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ellipitical Crosstrainer
> Level 7
> rpm -1min-40 1min-80
> time - 30mins


 I think your cross trainer must be different to ours (ours are life fitness). If I tried to go at 40 RPM then, even at level 7, I would probably fall off it would be going sooo slowly!!  Even at level 12-14 the slowest I go is about 75 RPM...

Also - Have you got a HR measurement yet?? (I'm going to keep bugging about this!!  It is important!!).



> Declines - same weight as last time but 2more reps on each set. Will try for 15-16 before going to 55.


Nice work!!! 


Has it cooled down at all??

How is the diet going?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!
> 
> Sorry I have been silent lately!  I hope you are not getting too lonely in your thread by yourself!


Hi Emma 
I swear i can hear an echo in this thread sometimes! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think your cross trainer must be different to ours (ours are life fitness). If I tried to go at 40 RPM then, even at level 7, I would probably fall off it would be going sooo slowly!!  Even at level 12-14 the slowest I go is about 75 RPM...


Strange. My gym has lifefitness Elliptical Cross-Trainers (but without that fancy TV monitor). I use level 3 @35-40rpm as a warm up. And cardio betwen level 6 and 9  Guess the equipment is set differently. I have never gotten to a point where i tried anything beyond level 10. .. hmm .. maybe i should consider the higher levels.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - Have you got a HR measurement yet?? (I'm going to keep bugging about this!!  It is important!!).


No prob, you can bug me all you want . I havent got around to doing it yet. cant remember to monitor my heart rate in the morning. Will try and do it tomorrow. I did have a question about the formula you gave me.


> that is:
> Target = Resting HR + z[(220-age) - resting HR)
> 
> Where z = % maximum
> ...


For 'z = % maximum', what maximum percentage am i looking for there? Is that the HR% that i am trying to calculate? which means if i want to find out 75%, i use 0.75. Similarly 90% would be 0.9?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nice work!!!


Thanks! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Has it cooled down at all??


It has cooled down a bit. It has gotten rainy since Monday night and that brought down the temp. Though the rains did cause some havoc itself. A couple of funnels were spotted in some parts, but didnt touchdown. Canada is not really Tornado country, but does get some passing threats.
Tornadoes reported as storms cross Ontario

But at least the rain got rid of the damn smog. My apartment is on a high floor (30th floor) and i can see the smog right outside my window!
New study shows deadly cost of smog in Ontario 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How is the diet going?


Diet is going fine. I thought i would be starved on low days and stuffed on high days. But so far it i'm coping 

Weight is ~156 (I'm not upset about my weight going down anymore, so long as it is just the fat that is being lost  )and bf is holding at 14%. I guess another couple of weeks would be needed to judge the effectiveness of the diet. But i feel it is working. It is a bit is a pain looking up my chart to see what meal i am supposed to prepare/eat for every meal. But oh well, i am getting into the hang of things


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 16, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders - 15jun05*

Squats - wu - 90 x10, 10 - 190 x6, 8, 7, 8
Leg sled - 267.5 x10, 9, 10
Leg Extn - 140 x11, 12
DB militaries - wu - 25 x10 - 45 x6, 5, 3, 4
Lat raises - 25 x9, 7, 7
Bent over raises - 25 x9, 9
+
Bent overs - 15 x12
Lat raises - 15x12

Squats - Still trying to get all sets/reps to quads parallel. No any more reps than last time. But didnt feel so energised for this session. Strange i felt my knees trying to buckle when i got the weight off the pins 

Leg sled - next plate (280) wouldnt budge. So i looked for the rubber extra weights. Could only find the 7.5 ones. But couldnt find the 5lb ones.  So i did 267.5 same as last time. I had reached the max RR for this last time so i decided to make it more intenst by increasing the TUT. So i did it slowly. Not really slowly. About 2/1/2 and did my best not to lock out at the top. But i had to lock out a couple of times to do a rest-pause. This hit my quads pretty good. But they are not very very sore today. Maybe i am adapting to this routine  I have neen doing it for 6 weeks now. Anyway i took a hint from the 2/1/2 and decided to do it for the rest of the exercises.

Leg extn - Same weight as last time. But with a 2/1/2. Need to focus on holding the weights at the top a bit longer.

DB mils - Could find only 1 DB of 20lb. dont know where the other 3 vanished off to  So i did my wu with 25 DB's. Could not get any more reps out then last time for the rest of the sets. But of well. Will keep trying. Came accross an old thread today where it was suggested shoulders would benefit from lighter weights with longer TUT instead of higher weights. So i might consider taking an ego hit and reducing weights and do it that way. Havent decided yet.
Getting wide? 

Lat raises - Less reps than last time, but longer TUT (2/1/2)

Bent overs - less reps than last time. Tried 2/1/2 but could hold the weight at the top only for a split second.

Then i decided to try the 2/1/2 with a low weight to get the feel right. I tried lat raiese and bent overs with 15 DB's. Need more practice with this esp to hold the weight at the top. I def felt a good pump in the shoulders at the end, though shoulders not too sore today.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Adrian , How's it going??

 Sorry , haven't been in here for a while been soo busy 

 Workouts are looking really good ... mmm ice cream  I had some choclate chip cookie dough last week.

 hmm that smog link there dosen't make Toronto appealing LOL, I hope it's not like that once I get down there.
 5,600 people will die from it , that's insane.
 Temp here has been rainy too .. I want the sun back ~ the only thing i hate about the sun , is getting a tan


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey yo...

 w/o's look strong.  Good work!

 Just got back from up north...I don't know what you are complaining about with the heat.  It was still cooler than in St. Loo by about 10 degrees F.  I thought it was pleasant.  (Except for a 30 min stretch on Monday right after a short rainstorm.  That was nasty.)

 Spent my time in Hamilton ans Kitchner mostly, but did get to the game on Monday nite.  Roof was closed, so it was nice inside.  

 Um...I had a back bacon sandwhich there (the sign said they were world famous, but I hadn't heard of them.)  Can you tell me what I ate?  I mean, it was good, but...what was it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian , How's it going??
> 
> Sorry , haven't been in here for a while been soo busy


I know. Hope you did will in your exams. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking really good ... mmm ice cream  I had some choclate chip cookie dough last week.


Yeah. I had to cheat. And with the heat, ice cream was the perfect cheat.  I had PC Peppermint Chocolate Chocolate Fudge Crackle Ice Cream



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> hmm that smog link there dosen't make Toronto appealing LOL, I hope it's not like that once I get down there.
> 5,600 people will die from it , that's insane.


Well, it is not like people are dropping dead on the sidewalk  Most that are effected are the elderly and those that are ill. But yes, it is not a good thing to breathe that air constantly. Anyway it rained and the smog got washed away 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Temp here has been rainy too .. I want the sun back ~ the only thing i hate about the sun , is getting a tan


Temp here is back to late teens. Still a bit rainy. Oh well, cant choose the weather,


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey yo...
> 
> w/o's look strong.  Good work!


Thanks! 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Just got back from up north...I don't know what you are complaining about with the heat.  It was still cooler than in St. Loo by about 10 degrees F.  I thought it was pleasant.  (Except for a 30 min stretch on Monday right after a short rainstorm.  That was nasty.)


You missed the worst of it. You got away easy. Lucky you!!!!! 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Spent my time in Hamilton ans Kitchner mostly, but did get to the game on Monday nite.  Roof was closed, so it was nice inside.


I'v never been to Hamilton or Kitchner. Dont think there is much worth going there! Hope you had a good time there. Yep, games can be good if at the Skydome. Otherwise can be a disaster if in a open stadium.  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Um...I had a back bacon sandwhich there (the sign said they were world famous, but I hadn't heard of them.)  Can you tell me what I ate?  I mean, it was good, but...what was it?


I dont know if those guys are 'world famous'  . But that style of bacon is unique to Canada. Back Bacon A.K.A Peameal bacon is not a fake bacon. It is actually made from pork. It is lower in fats and sodium than regular strip bacon and makes a yummy hearty sandwich among other things! 

Health Information About REAL Canadian Bacon 

This recipie sounds good, and i am tempted to try it sometime : Grilled Back Bacon on a Bun with Maple Beer BBQ Sauce


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I know. Hope you did will in your exams.


 LOL so do I!!! 
 Thanks though - I will laugh so hard if I get my exam back and I like aced it or something ROFL



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yeah. I had to cheat. And with the heat, ice cream was the perfect cheat.  I had PC Peppermint Chocolate Chocolate Fudge Crackle Ice Cream


 YUMMERS!  sounds good! .. but o so bad  LOL



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Well, it is not like people are dropping dead on the sidewalk  Most that are effected are the elderly and those that are ill. But yes, it is not a good thing to breathe that air constantly. Anyway it rained and the smog got washed away


 Thank god I don't want to go there and have smog everywhere , would so ruin my trip. I think I plan on going to Wonderland depending on hwo much money i spend on clothes .. I've only been there once when I was a kid. I didn't even get to rid a ride. It was super busy there , and there was this HUGE HUGE line to get on one of those roller coasters that goes upside down and I wanted to go on it so bad. So I waited like a good 4 hours , got to the end of the line and there was a sign that says "You must be this tall to go on this ride" Well I was FAR from being tall enough  - And then it was time to go back home I was sooo cranky LOL




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Temp here is back to late teens. Still a bit rainy. Oh well, cant choose the weather,


 .... I'm gonna have to buy like ... t-shirts before I go down there ain't I


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hi Emma
> I swear i can hear an echo in this thread sometimes!


 Sorry - will try to reply more often!! I read it every day but do not always get time to say something... We don't want you getting lonely! 



> Strange. My gym has lifefitness Elliptical Cross-Trainers (but without that fancy TV monitor).


WOW - smancy!  (ummm... that means fancy in 'Emma-language'  )

Our life fitness machines are not even ON the site!! They are so old they have all been superseeded! 



> I use level 3 @35-40rpm as a warm up. And cardio betwen level 6 and 9  ...I have never gotten to a point where i tried anything beyond level 10. .. hmm .. maybe i should consider the higher levels.


 As long as your HR gets into your target zone for the desired time then it doesn't matter  

I always just push myself as hard as I can go on the elliptical - otherwise I can't get my HR up high enough.... And it also depends on what I am doing as to what RPM/level I will go to. I will set lower limits for RPM (can't go below xRPM for a given amount of time) and I also have levels I usually work between (flat sprints are usually between 2-4, hills are usually 8-14 and general flat work and rests from sprints are 4-6).... But I don't set upper limits...



> No prob, you can bug me all you want . I havent got around to doing it yet. cant remember to monitor my heart rate in the morning. Will try and do it tomorrow.


 Write it on a peice of paper and stick it on the ceiling above your bed - that way it is the first thing you see when you wake up! 



> I did have a question about the formula you gave me.
> 
> For 'z = % maximum', what maximum percentage am i looking for there? Is that the HR% that i am trying to calculate? which means if i want to find out 75%, i use 0.75. Similarly 90% would be 0.9?


Yup - so, if you wanted to get your 75% max you do:
75% max HR = resting HR + *0.75*[(220-age) - resting HR]

So for me, my resting HR = ~40-44 (lets take 42). Which means:
75% = 42 + 0.75[(220-22) - 42] 
75% = 42 + 0.75[198 - 42] 
75% = 42 + 118 
75% = ~160 BPM

Where as if I just did it by the stupid 'generic formula' that doesn't take resting HR into consideration:
Max HR = 220 - age = 198
75% max HR = 0.75 x 198 = 148 BPM

And there is a lot of difference in working at 150 BPM and working at 160 BPM




> Diet is going fine. I thought i would be starved on low days and stuffed on high days. But so far it i'm coping


Excellent!! Hunger is a pain to endure - so if you can avoid it, all the better!



> Weight is ~156 (I'm not upset about my weight going down anymore, so long as it is just the fat that is being lost  )and bf is holding at 14%. I guess another couple of weeks would be needed to judge the effectiveness of the diet. But i feel it is working.


 Ok - it is still a little soon... So monitor for a few more weeks (say another 2). But if there is still nothing you will have to re-evaluate again.



> It is a bit is a pain looking up my chart to see what meal i am supposed to prepare/eat for every meal. But oh well, i am getting into the hang of things


 LOL - that is the pain with cyclic diets! Don't worry, soon you'll be able to do it with your eyes shut!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL so do I!!!
> Thanks though - I will laugh so hard if I get my exam back and I like aced it or something ROFL


I am sure u did well.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thank god I don't want to go there and have smog everywhere , would so ruin my trip. I think I plan on going to Wonderland depending on hwo much money i spend on clothes .. I've only been there once when I was a kid. I didn't even get to rid a ride. It was super busy there , and there was this HUGE HUGE line to get on one of those roller coasters that goes upside down and I wanted to go on it so bad. So I waited like a good 4 hours , got to the end of the line and there was a sign that says "You must be this tall to go on this ride" Well I was FAR from being tall enough  - And then it was time to go back home I was sooo cranky LOL


 Arrgh! 4 hours and you couldnt get on!! i would have been cranky too! Anyways i guess you are now tall enough  Wonderland is a whole day thing, though. You can spend the entire day there doing stuff. I have never been there .. too make families with squealing kids!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .... I'm gonna have to buy like ... t-shirts before I go down there ain't I


 Unless you want to get cooked in your sweater.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry - will try to reply more often!! I read it every day but do not always get time to say something... We don't want you getting lonely!


No prob. Whenever you have the time. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WOW - smancy!  (ummm... that means fancy in 'Emma-language'  )
> 
> Our life fitness machines are not even ON the site!! They are so old they have all been superseeded!


I think the new ones are just to make money. Dont see how they can do anything more to make cardio more efficient  except add TV screens to make it more intresting to keep ppl on the machine. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As long as your HR gets into your target zone for the desired time then it doesn't matter


Next time i shall check my pulse right after cardio and get my HR. I dont think the HR sensors on the ellip are correct.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I always just push myself as hard as I can go on the elliptical - otherwise I can't get my HR up high enough.... And it also depends on what I am doing as to what RPM/level I will go to. I will set lower limits for RPM (can't go below xRPM for a given amount of time) and I also have levels I usually work between (flat sprints are usually between 2-4, hills are usually 8-14 and general flat work and rests from sprints are 4-6).... But I don't set upper limits...


I try to go as hard as i can, but sometimes i start to feel a burn in my quads. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Write it on a peice of paper and stick it on the ceiling above your bed - that way it is the first thing you see when you wake up!


 Thats what i did. I placed a big piece of paper over my alarm clock. So when i had to switch it off, i ended up hitting paper. This reminded me to take my HR this morning.

I read a site where it said to take it for 15secs X 4. The first time i took ti i think i counted 17. The second time it was 15. I shall try again tomorrow and see if it is diff.

So considering 15 X4 = 60 . Not sure if that HR is right 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yup - so, if you wanted to get your 75% max you do:
> 75% max HR = resting HR + *0.75*[(220-age) - resting HR]
> 
> So for me, my resting HR = ~40-44 (lets take 42). Which means:
> ...



So for me 75% would be:
75% = 60 + 0.75[(220-37) - 60] = ~152 BPM



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Where as if I just did it by the stupid 'generic formula' that doesn't take resting HR into consideration:
> Max HR = 220 - age = 198
> 75% max HR = 0.75 x 198 = 148 BPM
> 
> And there is a lot of difference in working at 150 BPM and working at 160 BPM


Ok. I'll stick to your formula.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Excellent!! Hunger is a pain to endure - so if you can avoid it, all the better!


 Yep! i can. Am not the type who can dive into the fridge first thing in the morning or in the middle of the night. I always though hunger = cortisol release = catabolism.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - it is still a little soon... So monitor for a few more weeks (say another 2). But if there is still nothing you will have to re-evaluate again.


ok. Last week weight was ~156.4 (after a few days of carb cycle) and this morning 155.4(after one complete week on this diet). Next will be the tell tale week. BF is still at 14% but waist measures 34" this morning (yesterday was a low day). Waist was 34.74" on 04jun05 and 34.5" on 11jun05. But that wasnt during carb cycle.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - that is the pain with cyclic diets! Don't worry, soon you'll be able to do it with your eyes shut!


I'm hoping it comes to that. i think i am getting the hang of it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2005)

I'v been slacking of updating my wo's .. so here goes..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2005)

*Upper Back/Chest - 16Jun05*

WG Front lat pulldowns - 75 x11, 10 - 165 x7, 6, 6
Bent over rows - 110 x9, 9, 9
Cable Rows - 130 x10, 12
DB inclines - 55 x7, 5, 4, 4
Pec Fly - 135 x12, 7, 5

WG lat pulldowns - got an extra rep out for the first 2 sets only.

Bent overs - These were better than last time as i managed to do most sets to get the bar to touch my abs. But only a couple for the last set. However i was at a 45deg angle rather than trying to keep my upper body as parallel as poss. Maybe that had something to dowith the better performance. I dont know. 

Cable rows - first set seemed a bit diff. But i got a better MM connex for the second and managed to get to max RR.

Inclines - one extra rep for the first tow sets and non for the rest. Was reading a thread where it suggested to push with your feet when pushing up. I thought using feet that was amounts to cheating and always avoided doing that. But i guess i need to practice that technique.

Pec fly - first set was same as last time. But lost 2 reps on the remaining 2 sets


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2005)

*Cardio/Abs - 17jun05*

Ellip corsstrainer
level - 10
setting - random
rpm -50-60
time - 20mins

5 min break

rowing
level -6
spm24-25
time - 15mins

5 min break

HIIT
ellip cross trainer
level -4(low/15sec) - 10(high/45sec)
time - 5mins

total time - 40mins

Ellip cross at level 10 seemes tough when starting out. But once i got going i managed to complete it.

Rowing - thought i could do 20 mins this time. But had to quit at 15mins. Arms fatigued.

HIIT went well with a higher levels. Levels i have never done before.

Good wo. felt very good after this cardio session! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I checked my HR at the end of HIIT. It was 30 beats for 15secs. So that is 120 BPM. That sounds terriblly low  I tought it would be better.

So if, 75% = 60 + 0.75[(220-37) - 60] = ~152 BPM. Then 120BPM is wayy below the mark!! I guess i may have miscalculated something or am not reading this right.  Need some help from you here, Emma.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2005)

*Arms/Abs/Cardio - 18jun05*

DB preachers - 15 x10, 10 - 35 x9, 5, 6
Hammers - 35 x8, 8, 8
RG cable pushdouns - 80 x8, 8, 6
Arm extn - 90 x9, 10, 10

Lying machine crunches - 65 x12, 12, 12
Hang curls - 11,11,11

Preachers - only got 1 rep more than last time for 2 out of 3 sets.

Hammers -  Up by 5lbs/DB. didnt get into RR of 10-12.

Cable pushdowns - Up by 5lbs. got to RR of 8-10 for 2 sets only.

Arm extn - lost a rep on first set but did the same reps for remaining 2 sets.

Crunches - up by 5 lbs. Not bad, but dont think i did it with great form.

hang curls - one more rep for all sets


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hammies/Lowerback/Calves - 19jun05*

Regular DL's - wu - 90 x10, 10 - 200 x8, 8, 4, 6
Stationary Lunges - 90 x6, 6, 6 (each leg)
Lying leg curls - 0
Calves seated - 0
Calves standing - 0

DL's- same weight as previous 1rep extra on the 2nd set, 2 less for the third and 1st and 4th were the same.

Stationary lunges - didnt use too much weight and only did 6 reps per leg.

Didnt do the rest.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Today i was totally out of it. I almost didnt go to the gym. But dragged myself there anyway. DL's felt heavier than usual and my grip didnt feel great even though i hadnt increaed the weight. After lunges i decided to call it quits. Rather than doing some half assed routine and being unfocussed/demotivated that could result in injury. So it was not worth the risk.

I dont know if it is the new diet, but i doubt it.

Looking back, this week makes it 6 weeks that i have been doing this routine + a few weeks of a not so sucessfull routine. So this week made it a total of 11 weeks. I think i am due for a break. I am going to try and get through one more week, just so that i can judge the carb cycling diet. after that i shall take off foe a week.

I dont plan on doing any strict diet as i have been for the past 3 months. But i will do 6 meals. The only thing i shall keep an eye out for is cals. Not really going to count macros too much. Hope this dosent effect me too much and definately hope i dont slide backwards in bf. 

For the next routine i am going to give p/rr/s a try.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Better to be safe than throw something and be out for a long time.  No shame there.

 Take the time off to figure out the prrs you want to do.  It might take a while to piece the lifts together.  That's been a challenge for me as I get going on it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am sure u did well.


 I hope!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Arrgh! 4 hours and you couldnt get on!! i would have been cranky too! Anyways i guess you are now tall enough  Wonderland is a whole day thing, though. You can spend the entire day there doing stuff. I have never been there .. too make families with squealing kids!


 
LOL yes lets hope I'm tall enough now! I think I'm gonan go there, might just be a little expensive 
 Your telling me you live in Toronto and have never been to Wonderland .... 
 Your crazy!!! I love amusment parks / circuses / carnivals! espically farest wheels , even though I'm scared of height ..  they freak the hell out of me when I get to the top , but I love it at the same time , I'm weird like that .
 Yes the squeling kids can get anoyying though 

 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Unless you want to get cooked in your sweater.


 Okay went out and got some new clothes  - And Jaim's gonna take me to Eations when I get down there , a gay man can never have to many clothes! 
 I don't know what it is lately but I'm going crazy over clothes, I'm getting out of my "must wear baggy pyjama pants and baggy sweaters to conceal my fat" phase


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2005)

So how's the last week of training going , or not going?? LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I checked my HR at the end of HIIT. It was 30 beats for 15secs. So that is 120 BPM. That sounds terriblly low  I thought it would be better.
> 
> So if, 75% = 60 + 0.75[(220-37) - 60] = ~152 BPM. Then 120BPM is wayy below the mark!! I guess i may have miscalculated something or am not reading this right.  Need some help from you here, Emma.


How soon after HIIT did you take it? As soon as you finished? Did you do a 'cool down'?

I had suspected that it might be a little lower than you thought (which is why I kept pushing it  ) but I didn't think that you would be missing the mark by that much..  Are you sure you counted right? Your HIIT should be done so your HR gets up to >85% for your sprints (which for you would be >164 BPM.

 

It could be a combination of things.
1. It could just be because you just don't realise how hard you CAN work! 

2. It could be because you may need to push yourself more than most people to get your HR up to this level. That is, because your resting HR is low [it is the end of the normal scale for the normal population] so you have further to 'travel' in terms of BPM. This is a problem with me too - I find it REALLY hard to get my HR up into my target zone (resting is 40, so for me 175 (85% my max) is a further away than for people who start out at 100.

This is a pain in the butt - because it just means you have to work a bazillion times harder...

3. You might not have enough power in your legs to get your HR up to that point before your body caves in. I once helped to train a young recovering anorexic female who found it REALLY hard to get your HR up into the required zone. She was pretty fit - but she didn't have the power in her tiny body to get her heart to have to pump that fast.

4. You might not be fit enough to get your HR up to that level before your too 'puffed/winded/tired' (I don't think it is this one - because you seem pretty fit).


You could test it out with some sprints. Jump onto the treadmill (I find this is the easiest machine to get my HR up with) and warm up with a moderate jog for ~5 minutes. Then do some sprints/intervals. 

You could just aim to do a quick session of 5 sprints, but do them AS FAST as you can go (and aim for 30-45 second sprints). I mean - 'fly off the back of the treadmill' type sprints. Each sprint try to increase the speed (so you know you are not 'cheating' by saying 'yeah - this is fast enough'). And only rest ~2 x the sprint time between each, which is 1-1.5 minutes (depending on if you lasted 30 or 45 seconds). 

Then, at each rest, take your HR. See what the highest level you get is.  It will give you an indication of whether or not you can hit a higher level.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Today i was totally out of it. I almost didnt go to the gym. But dragged myself there anyway. DL's felt heavier than usual and my grip didnt feel great even though i hadnt increaed the weight. After lunges i decided to call it quits. Rather than doing some half assed routine and being unfocussed/demotivated that could result in injury. So it was not worth the risk.
> 
> I dont know if it is the new diet, but i doubt it.


 Argggg... That sucks. But it was a good idea to stop. No point in doing a half-effective workout because, as you say, the risk of injury is not worth it.

Your diet cals shouldn't be a problem... and it was a high day too was it not?? But if you think it might be causing you major issues you could do a few days higher and see if it helps.

I hope you are feeling better today.



> Looking back, this week makes it 6 weeks that i have been doing this routine + a few weeks of a not so sucessfull routine. So this week made it a total of 11 weeks. I think i am due for a break. I am going to try and get through one more week, just so that i can judge the carb cycling diet. after that i shall take off foe a week.


11 weeks without a break is certainly pushing it to the outer limit. Also, your training has become a lot more 'intense' over the last 6 weeks. You are not getting as much rest and you are doing a much more complicated split - so you might just find that you are wearing yourself out much faster.

Although it would be great to get an indication of the effectiveness of the diet, if you don't think you can get through this week then maybe consider starting a rest from now?



> I dont plan on doing any strict diet as i have been for the past 3 months. But i will do 6 meals. The only thing i shall keep an eye out for is cals. Not really going to count macros too much. Hope this dosent effect me too much and definately hope i dont slide backwards in bf.


Great idea!! Sometimes the strick counting type of dieting is just too much (and it is not needed) and it does the body good just to get back to being normal...

And it shouldn't make a difference at all! You have a great base knowledge in terms of the nutrition of the foods you like to eat and I am sure you have a good 'eyeballing' ability for portion sizes too - so you should be able to 'wing it' to be 'close enough' without a problem. 

In reality, the only thing you really need to keep an eye on is protein and essential fats intake. And, because you have a rough idea of how much protein you need, and you know to take your 6-10g of fish oils a day, then you'll be fine!

Plus, you will be able to monitor yourself in terms of weight/BF% so you will know if things start to head the wrong direction.



> For the next routine i am going to give p/rr/s a try.


Woo hoo - Yay!! That is probably a great choice!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Better to be safe than throw something and be out for a long time.  No shame there.


 Absolutely true. I wouldnt want anything like that to happen. Sometimes i think i am being a bit too cautious. But oh well, better safe than sorry.


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Take the time off to figure out the prrs you want to do.  It might take a while to piece the lifts together.  That's been a challenge for me as I get going on it.


Yes, I'v read that some say it will take a few weeks to get into the routine to understand the right weight for each type of session. So i figure that this is a good time to start.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL yes lets hope I'm tall enough now! I think I'm gonan go there, might just be a little expensive
> Your telling me you live in Toronto and have never been to Wonderland ....
> Your crazy!!! I love amusment parks / circuses / carnivals! espically farest wheels , even though I'm scared of height ..  they freak the hell out of me when I get to the top , but I love it at the same time , I'm weird like that .
> Yes the squeling kids can get anoyying though
> ...


 No never bothered. I guess it is one of those things where when one lives in a place you keep saying 'Ah! i'll go see it someday. It isnt going anywere and neither am I' and time passes and you never get around to it. Besides it is not convienantly located to where i am and none of my friends are intrested. Oh well, i dont really miss it. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay went out and got some new clothes  - And Jaim's gonna take me to Eations when I get down there , a gay man can never have to many clothes!


Wow. You are turning into a fashion victim!!  There are plenty of other stores as well. Eatons is the Eaton Center. Eatons dosent exist anymore. The 150+ year retail chain went bankrupt a few years ago across Canada and now Sears baught them. But the kept the name 'Eaton Center' as it is a well known landmark in downtown Toronto. Sears center dosent sound too glamourous. There are plenty of other stores in the Eaton Center as well. You'll have fun shopping there.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is lately but I'm going crazy over clothes, I'm getting out of my "must wear baggy pyjama pants and baggy sweaters to conceal my fat" phase


Nice to know you are getting confident about yourself! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So how's the last week of training going , or not going?? LOL


Not going anywhere.  I think i need the break. Besides they way things are going, i might not be able to stick to the diet this week. So might as well take this week off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the great feedback, Emma


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How soon after HIIT did you take it? As soon as you finished? Did you do a 'cool down'?
> 
> I had suspected that it might be a little lower than you thought (which is why I kept pushing it  ) but I didn't think that you would be missing the mark by that much..  Are you sure you counted right? Your HIIT should be done so your HR gets up to >85% for your sprints (which for you would be >164 BPM.


I took this reading after 2 mins cooldown. I did a 40min cardio session yesterday (posted below) and took the reading after a 2 min cooldwon. 15sec BPM was 33 x4 = 132. Still lower than my 75% max.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It could be a combination of things.
> 1. It could just be because you just don't realise how hard you CAN work!


I guess. I'm not big on Cardio 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2. It could be because you may need to push yourself more than most people to get your HR up to this level. That is, because your resting HR is low [it is the end of the normal scale for the normal population] so you have further to 'travel' in terms of BPM. This is a problem with me too - I find it REALLY hard to get my HR up into my target zone (resting is 40, so for me 175 (85% my max) is a further away than for people who start out at 100.
> 
> This is a pain in the butt - because it just means you have to work a bazillion times harder...






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 3. You might not have enough power in your legs to get your HR up to that point before your body caves in. I once helped to train a young recovering anorexic female who found it REALLY hard to get your HR up into the required zone. She was pretty fit - but she didn't have the power in her tiny body to get her heart to have to pump that fast.


I suspecte my legs wernt powerful enough to give me that HR boost.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 4. You might not be fit enough to get your HR up to that level before your too 'puffed/winded/tired' (I don't think it is this one - because you seem pretty fit).


Or i guess i'm not as cardio-fit as i thought. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could test it out with some sprints. Jump onto the treadmill (I find this is the easiest machine to get my HR up with) and warm up with a moderate jog for ~5 minutes. Then do some sprints/intervals.
> 
> You could just aim to do a quick session of 5 sprints, but do them AS FAST as you can go (and aim for 30-45 second sprints). I mean - 'fly off the back of the treadmill' type sprints. Each sprint try to increase the speed (so you know you are not 'cheating' by saying 'yeah - this is fast enough'). And only rest ~2 x the sprint time between each, which is 1-1.5 minutes (depending on if you lasted 30 or 45 seconds).
> 
> Then, at each rest, take your HR. See what the highest level you get is.  It will give you an indication of whether or not you can hit a higher level.


Ok. i'll give this a try and post the results. Though i am going to take this week off the gym. So i'll keep this test for next week.

So, Sprint - rest (take hr) - sprint - rest(take hr).... I'm always a bit apprehensive of sprinting on the treadmill as i am likely loose my footing and introduce my face to the floor!  But i shall try this next weel.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argggg... That sucks. But it was a good idea to stop. No point in doing a half-effective workout because, as you say, the risk of injury is not worth it.
> 
> Your diet cals shouldn't be a problem... and it was a high day too was it not?? But if you think it might be causing you major issues you could do a few days higher and see if it helps.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better today.


Thanks, am feeling better, but a total lack of motivation. It was a high cal day and i did make sure i ate all meals even though i wasnt in the mood. Could also be that for the past few weeks i seem to be having mild stomach issues. I dont know want it is. I have been trying to figure it out. But havent been able to do so. 

Few weeks ago i opened a new bag of walnuts and they were a bit soft and oily. I could see the oil on my fingers. Normally they are dry, even if some are soft. Dont know why this bag was like that. I check in the grocery store and all the bags of that batch were the same. I did try stop eating them for a while (and used olive oil for fats) to see if it made a diff. Didnt notice anything. 

Another thing was probably the cottage cheese. Maybe sometimes they didnt refirgerate it properly. A couple of tubs seemed off, though it didnt smell funky but tasted very mildly sour. I didnt think too much of it at the time. but it could have been that. Or maybe it is something else. 

Yesterday morning after the usual breakfast (oats+whey+apple), i decided to nap a bit as i didnt have to be elsewhere until 12noon. After a few mins i felt a griping pain in my stomach for a bit. It went away after a while. 

Well, enough of complaining. Lets see how this break week plays out.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 11 weeks without a break is certainly pushing it to the outer limit. Also, your training has become a lot more 'intense' over the last 6 weeks. You are not getting as much rest and you are doing a much more complicated split - so you might just find that you are wearing yourself out much faster.


I what i thought as well. A few weeks ago things were going great and i didnt stop to consider. But looking back i guess the nonstop training as well as dieting (in the past 3 months i think i did 3-4 cheat meals as i was very determined to get to 10% asap). So i think i need to pull back for a while.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Although it would be great to get an indication of the effectiveness of the diet, if you don't think you can get through this week then maybe consider starting a rest from now?


At first i thought i could somehow push myself through the week. But i dont think i am motivated enough. Besides yesterday was a cheat day and then again on saturday i might not be able to follow the diet. So i decided to take this week off. As they say 'There is no time like the present' 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great idea!! Sometimes the strick counting type of dieting is just too much (and it is not needed) and it does the body good just to get back to being normal...
> 
> And it shouldn't make a difference at all! You have a great base knowledge in terms of the nutrition of the foods you like to eat and I am sure you have a good 'eyeballing' ability for portion sizes too - so you should be able to 'wing it' to be 'close enough' without a problem.
> 
> In reality, the only thing you really need to keep an eye on is protein and essential fats intake. And, because you have a rough idea of how much protein you need, and you know to take your 6-10g of fish oils a day, then you'll be fine!


As much as i dont mind doing it, I plan to take a bit of a break from cooking as well  I think i shall just get some packaged Lasagna or stuff like that and just go by the cals on the label to fit my meals. Some meals will stay the same e.g. breakfast = oats+apple+whey. Just because it is easy to do and i dont have a prob with it. But for e.g. sweet potato+tuna+CC+brocolli+hot sauce needs to go for a while.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Plus, you will be able to monitor yourself in terms of weight/BF% so you will know if things start to head the wrong direction.


oooh Yes! i shall be watching the scale closely. It has become a habit to weigh myself every morning 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo - Yay!! That is probably a great choice!


 It does sound like a good program with a lot of good feedback. Besides i dont have to spend time comming up with my own goofy wo's


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

*Cardio - 20jun05*

Ellip cross trainer
level - 9
2 min warm up
rpm - 1min @35-40 , 1min @70-80
2min cool down
Total time 40
BPM 132 

Monday is my off day, but i decided to do cardio as i wouldnt be able to do so on my regular day (Tue), see below.

I think the machine i was using was busted a bit. level 9 didnt seem all that difficult. But being monday it is the busiest day of the week so i couldnt get another one. Anyway i kept going. At first i though i might have to give up at 20mins. But then i kept going and thought i might have to give up at 30mins or drop dead. But after 30mins it kinda got easy. Maybe the wo revved up my mood/energy  Anyway i got through 40mins and was feeling pretty good at the end. However not good enough to do Abs, so i just went home.

I also decided to call it quits for this week. Hopefully i dont fall off the wagon and can get back next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 22, 2005)

*Fun Day - 21jun05*

Our company has 5 operating principles. The fifth one is 'Have Fun'. So every year we have a day off (we get paid), that is organised and paid for by the company, with food.. etc

The year was at The Docks (as was last year) This was by far the best location compared to some of the other years which were a disaster.

Not like i am looking forward to hanging out with the people i work with everyday. But with 900+ employees, it is easy to get lost in the crowd 

We were supposed to start at 12noon, but the dam bus drivers had parked on the other side of Union station and not at the same location where we picked up the bus last year. So by the time they figured something was wrong as no one showed up and they went to look for us to find everyone standing up front, it was 45 mins later. Anyway things didnt get started until 1:30. So we got there and had lunch. I had an italian meats and provolone sandwich. It was ok. Not flavourful enough for me. Not even mustard on it 

The MC was Cathy Jones from the Tv show 'This hour has 22 minutes'. She was quite funny. ("When you get old, your boobs are like old pets. Not fun anymore, but still your responsibility" Had all especially the women laughing in the asiles with that one!  )

In addition to the usual 2 hour of several speaches on how the company is doing and blah.. blah...  There were plenty of prizes as usual (including several free tickets from Northwest, canjet, Westjet ..etc) but i didnt win anything 

Anyway we had fun there. Played some mini golf, and practiced some golf swings (things i would otherwise never bother to do  ). Did a few laps on the go cart track.

Wanted to do the Scream'n Demon Swing but there was a huge line up for that thing 

We also get 2 free drink coupons (my boss had extra so he gave me an extra one) so i had 3 Smirnoff Ice Triple Black  What?! I havent really had a drink since christmas. I'v been a really good boy... maybe a bit too good for my own good!

For the last hour of entertainment we had a band from the Maritimes (Atlantic Canada) who played. They were called 'The great big sea'. Their music was mostly folksy kinda stuff. Lots of colleagues seemed to enjoy them. But they are not my kind of music but it was ok for an hour. 

So a few drinks + BBQ dinner (chicken and beef kebabs + rice + salads). Fun in the sun on the lakeshore! It was nice. 

Left at 9pm and went home.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooookkkkk back to business. had my rest week.. but there wasnt much rest  on the weekend. I did a few parties on the weekend  but i kept the drinking very low. Only a couple of beers a night. 

Temp is back in the early 30's. I did have a GREAT weekend so now back to the business. But i dont feel rested and could use another week off  oh well, next weekend is a long weekend so maybe i'll catch up on a bit of rest.... hopefully. 

I'v decided on P/RR/S for a routine (posted below). I'll continue on the carb cycle diet. 

I'v decided to give July the chance to get down as low  bf as poss (10% max). If that dosent work, then i think i shall just do a cut in August and get to it. 

Presently i am undecided weather i should bulk at 13% or get to 10% come what may and then bulk.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 27, 2005)

*New routine - P/RR/S*

The following is the plan to do 2 cycles of RR/P/RR/S. So that is a total of 8 weeks.  and then take a week off. 

I'v tried to include as many free exercises as possible to fit with the program. If anyone has suggestions for improvements, let me know. 

Tempo:
POWER: 0/1/3
REP RANGE: 2/1/2
SHOCK:1/0/1

RI
POWER: 4-5 MINUTES
REP RANGE: 2-3MINUTES
SHOCK: Until recovery.

*
MON - OFF* Diet - low
*
TUE - 30 Min Cardio- 1 min high/1min low* Diet - low

*WED ??? Quads/Shoulders* Diet - High
Squats - (P-4/4-6)(RR-3/8-10)
Leg Press - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Leg Extn - (P-1/4-6)(RR-2/12-15)

Squat/Sissy Squat(S- 2/8-10 each)
Leg Sled ??? (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

DB Militaries - (P-4/4-6)(RR-3/8-10)
Upright Rows - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Bent Overs - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/12-15)

DB Mils/Lat Raises - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Bent Overs - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

*THU - Chest/Tris/Abs* Diet - Med
DB Flat Bench - (P-4/4-6)(RR-3/8-10)
DB Incline - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/10-12) 
DB Decline - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/12-15) 

DB Flat/DB Incline - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Pec Dec ??? (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Overhead DB Extn - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/8-10) 
Rope Pushdowns - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Weighted Dips - (P-3/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)

Weighted Dips/Overhead DB extn - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Cable Bent Over Tri extn - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Weighted Leg Raises -(P-2/4-6)(RR-2/8-10)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)

Decline Situps/Weighted Leg raises - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

*FRI - 20 Min Cardio- 1 min high/1min low* Diet - Low

*SAT - Upper Back/Bis/Abs* Diet - Med
WG Seated Rows - (P-4/4-6)(RR-3/8-10) 
Bent Row - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/10-12) 
V-Grip Pulldowns - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/12-15) 

CG Pulldowns/WG Pulldowns - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Seated Rows - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

BB Curl - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/8-10) 
Hammers - (P-3/4-6)(RR-1/10-12) 
Cable Curl - (P-3/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)

BB Curls/Hammers - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Cable Curls - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Weighted Leg Raises -(P-2/4-6)(RR-2/12-15)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/15-20)

Decline Situps/Weighted Leg raises - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

*SUN - Lower Back/Hammies/Calves* Diet - High
SLDL???s - (P-4/4-6)(RR-3/8-10) 
Stationary Lunges - (P-3/4-6) Hamstring raises (RR-2/10-12) 
Glute Ham Raises - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/12-15)

SLDL???s/DB Lunges - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Lying Leg Curls - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Sled Seated Calf press - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/8-10)
Standing Calf raise - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/10-12 + 1/12-15)

Seated Calf raise/Standing Calf raise - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)
Sled Seated Calf press - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

20min low intensity cardio


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'v decided to give July the chance to get down as low  bf as poss (10% max). If that dosent work, then i think i shall just do a cut in August and get to it.
> 
> Presently i am undecided weather i should bulk at 13% or get to 10% come what may and then bulk.


... 
Give it a week and then re-measure your BF% (and don't step on the scales daily you goose - once or twice a week ok - daily is getting obsessive and over-the-top!). If you are 13% ish then go for 1 mnth and see how you go...

In reality - I would say it is best to get under 12% - but if you are really impatient and it is going to take you too long then may be go for 12%?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If anyone has suggestions for improvements, let me know.


Ok - I have one really quick concern (will look at it in more detail later - I am heading to the gym in 5 mins):



> *MON - OFF* Diet - low
> *TUE - 30 Min Cardio- 1 min high/1min low* Diet - low
> *WED ??? Quads/Shoulders* Diet - High
> *THU - Chest/Tris/Abs* Diet - Med
> ...


You are doing chest the day after shoulders and lower back the day after upper back - so what about swapping your chest and upper back days?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Adrian , that work thing looked like a whole lot of fun! I wihs I get a job that does stuff like that LOL.

 New split looks great! Bet you'll have alot of fun with!

 And going to parties and drinking beer are we  LOL just joking , sounds like you really enoyed your week off. You desevered it!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ...
> Give it a week and then re-measure your BF% (and don't step on the scales daily you goose - once or twice a week ok - daily is getting obsessive and over-the-top!). If you are 13% ish then go for 1 mnth and see how you go...


 i do get on the scale every morning but i record my weight once a week only. i guess i must be borderline 13-14%. This morning i weighed in at 152.4 (from 154.4) with waist down to 33.5" (from 34") but bf stuck to 14%(yesterday was low carb). Lets see how this week plays out. I shall post weekly updates of weight and bf from now on.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In reality - I would say it is best to get under 12% - but if you are really impatient and it is going to take you too long then may be go for 12%?


I would love to get down to 10% before bulking. I guess i shall just have to be patient. With my wekly cals averaging 17X LBM, this may not happen fast enough. But i have been trying to get down to 10% for months now. So i guess it is time to micromanage and keep a very close track. Even though i have been doing this with diet. More close tewaking and changes might be required. I think 14% is my set point and getting under it might prove to be a challenge.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - I have one really quick concern (will look at it in more detail later - I am heading to the gym in 5 mins):


Ok, whenever you have time. I hope i didnt make a major blunder in my routine.  I plan on the first session tomorrow.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are doing chest the day after shoulders and lower back the day after upper back - so what about swapping your chest and upper back days?


ooo.. YESSS.. i had that swap in mind but somehow forgot to do it. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian , that work thing looked like a whole lot of fun! I wihs I get a job that does stuff like that LOL.


Yes it was fun. I generally am not looking towards hanging around the people i work with everyday  but this venue that they choose for the past 2 years has been great (some others were disasters). Besides it is not too difficult  to get lost in 900+ employees 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> New split looks great! Bet you'll have alot of fun with!


I am hoping. Having tried something as varied as this before. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And going to parties and drinking beer are we  LOL just joking , sounds like you really enoyed your week off. You desevered it!!


errrm.. there was a reason for the parties. Besides a friend of mind got 2 VIP passes but he couldnt use them. So he gave them to me. Now i would have to be plenty stupid to refuse THAT offer. 

Sew fo a few daays ah waz a vee-ah-pee, dahlin'!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes it was fun. I generally am not looking towards hanging around the people i work with everyday  but this venue that they choose for the past 2 years has been great (some others were disasters). Besides it is not too difficult to get lost in 900+ employees


 omg 900 emplyees?! I think I'd like have anxiety attacks or something to been in a crowd that large! I'll never understand how people can do it!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> errrm.. there was a reason for the parties. Besides a friend of mind got 2 VIP passes but he couldnt use them. So he gave them to me. Now i would have to be plenty stupid to refuse THAT offer.
> 
> Sew fo a few daays ah waz a vee-ah-pee, dahlin'!!!


 ROFL!! that's awsome!
 Looks like it'd be lots of fun , but once again I'd suffer from some axiety attacks , espically being in a room shoulder to shoulder with so many shirtless guys  i looked at some of the videos and it looks insane! LOL in one of them there was this tunnel or something and from the ceiling there where womens legs coming through holes! LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i do get on the scale every morning but i record my weight once a week only.


 Still don't so it - it is obsessive and not going to help you in the least!! Twice a week at the most Mr!! Once after a high carb day and once after a low carb day - then you could average the difference...



> i guess i must be borderline 13-14%. This morning i weighed in at 152.4 (from 154.4) with waist down to 33.5" (from 34") but bf stuck to 14%(yesterday was low carb). Lets see how this week plays out. I shall post weekly updates of weight and bf from now on.


Ok...  And congratulations on the teeny waist!  

Your weight is getting pretty low but that would also be glycogen (low carb). It is not too bad - but if you start to hit 150 pounds-ish I would be a little concerned about letting your lean mass get too low.



> I would love to get down to 10% before bulking. I guess i shall just have to be patient. With my wekly cals averaging 17X LBM, this may not happen fast enough. But i have been trying to get down to 10% for months now. So i guess it is time to micromanage and keep a very close track. Even though i have been doing this with diet. More close tewaking and changes might be required. I think 14% is my set point and getting under it might prove to be a challenge.


 Progress is always going to be slower if you don't straight out 'cut'... But you are losing weight/fat -
1st May - at 159 pounds, 16% (133.56 pounds lean mass, 25.44 pounds fat)
Today - 152.4 pounds, ~14% (131.06 pounds lean mass, 21.33 pounds fat)
NET change = - 6.6 pounds, -2.5 lean mass, -4.1 fat mass (60% fat loss)
And if you take the next measurements after a high carb day the glycogen may well alter that (more intra-muscle water = increased lean mass)...

But I do agree that the way you are hanging at 14% then this is probably about your set point.

If you get really sick you could lower cals again and take your average down to 16 x lean mass (~2000 cals) or - another thing you could do is a 2 to 4 week "crash cut" (not fun, but usually pretty effective) and then just be done with it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> omg 900 emplyees?! I think I'd like have anxiety attacks or something to been in a crowd that large! I'll never understand how people can do it!


Nah! you'll be fine. Especially if they are people you work with and not strangers,  i dont think you will feel much anxiety. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ROFL!! that's awsome!
> Looks like it'd be lots of fun , but once again I'd suffer from some axiety attacks , espically being in a room shoulder to shoulder with so many shirtless guys  i looked at some of the videos and it looks insane! LOL in one of them there was this tunnel or something and from the ceiling there where womens legs coming through holes! LOL


 Yes there were some small shows while the music kept playing. Kinda like trapeeze artists for a while along with dancers on the smaller stages on and off from time to time. On the other hand you could have seen some of the decorations hanging from the ceiling


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Still don't so it - it is obsessive and not going to help you in the least!! Twice a week at the most Mr!! Once after a high carb day and once after a low carb day - then you could average the difference...


 ok. Twice a week, then.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok...  And congratulations on the teeny waist!


 Thanks, though i feel i could do better.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your weight is getting pretty low but that would also be glycogen (low carb). It is not too bad - but if you start to hit 150 pounds-ish I would be a little concerned about letting your lean mass get too low.


Yes. Thats what i had in mind as well. I felt i was getting too light. Hence the consideration to bulk at 12-13% rather than wait to get to 10%. As per my calculations:
161 @16% = 135lbm/26fat (09apr05)
Assuming i can hold on to the lbm,
150 @10% = 135lbm/15fat
I need to loose 11lb fat to get to 10%. So on a cut that should have been ~11weeks. But i'v been at this ~13 weeks and not near 10% yet! 

I think part of the slowness is due to the fact i was not raising my HR adequately (see next post).



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you get really sick you could lower cals again and take your average down to 16 x lean mass (~2000 cals) or - another thing you could do is a 2 to 4 week "crash cut" (not fun, but usually pretty effective) and then just be done with it.


I think i shall give the first 3 weeks to do a p/rr/s cycle. That will help me get the weights right for the second cycle. By that time i should be ready to do a crash cut and get it over with. Coz this cutting thing has been going on since start of April. I only ever had 11 lbs to loose and that would have happened by now on a cut. Anyway, time to stop wasting time and get it over with soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2005)

*HR test*

Treadmill
5 min warmup @3.5mph - HR = 116 BPM
45Sec @ 5.0mph - HR = 132 BPM
45sec @ 5.5mph - HR = 144 BPM
45Sec @ 6.0mph - HR = 124 BPM
45Sec @ 6.5mph - HR = 128 BPM

I havent been on the treadmill for a looong time. So was feeling a bit unsure about going too fast on it and loosing my footing. Also i had trouble finding my pulse for the last couple of times. i didnt get my pulse until after ~45-60sec after stopping. You think i would be able to find my own pulse    

After the 4th try, i suddenly lost energy and felt weak and suddenly felt a hunger pang  i had to stop and sit down and took a break for 6mins. 

I decided to give it another try, but this time on the ellip cross trainer.
2 min warmup
30Sec @ level 15 - HR = 148 BPM
30Sec @ level 15 - HR = 144 BPM

I lasted only 30sec on the ellip. Had trouble finding my pulse again so i didnt get my pulse until after ~45-60sec after stopping. By this time i was totally out of enrgy. Had to sit down for a few mins and then called it quits.

Results arent impressive. I havent been able to go over my 75% BPM, which is 152.

This attempt was on tue evening. Mon and tue are low carb/cal days. I shall try again on the next cardio day (fri). Thu is med and fri is low. Lets see if i can get diff results.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

I realised why i felt weak and out of energy during the HR test. I forgot to take the break between the tests as Emma had suggested  I simply too my HR and hopped back on after a few secs.  Will try again tomorrow and see if results are any different.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

*P/rr/s*

I decided to make a last min change to the routine. For RR i decided to keep the same number of sets as P. As i would be doing more reps with RR, i didnt want to have to pitch a tent at the gym and live there  No change to S, 2 SS and 2 DS per bodypart.

This is the routine. Any input is welcome:

Tempo:
POWER: 0/1/3
REP RANGE: 2/1/2
SHOCK: 1/0/1

RI
POWER: 4-5 MINUTES
REP RANGE: 2-3MINUTES
SHOCK: Until recovery.

*MON ??? OFF

TUE ??? HIIT

WED - Quads/Delts (P/RR - 11 sets, S-8 sets)*
Squats - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/8-10)
Leg Press - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Leg Extn - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)
Quads - 6 sets

DB Militaries - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/8-10)
Upright Rows - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Bent Overs - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)
Delts - 5sets
--------
Squat SS Sissy Squat(S- 2/8-10 each)
Leg Sled ??? (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

DB Mils SS Lat Raises - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Bent Overs - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

*THU - Upper Back/Bis/Abs (P/RR - 15 sets, S-12 sets)*
WG Seated Rows - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/8-10) 
Bent Row - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12) 
V-Grip Pulldowns - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15) 
Upper Back - 6 sets

BB Curl - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/8-10) 
Hammers - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12) 
Cable Curl - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)
Bis - 5sets

Weighted Leg Raises -(P-2/4-6)(RR-2/12-15)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/15-20)
Abs - 4sets
---------
CG Pulldowns SS WG Pulldowns - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Seated Rows - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

BB Curls SS Hammers - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Cable Curls - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Decline Situps SS Weighted Leg raises - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)
*
FRI ??? HIIT

SAT - Chest/Tris/Abs (P/RR - 14 sets, S- 12 sets)*
BB Flat Bench - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/8-10)
DB Incline - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12) 
DB Decline - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15) 
Chest - 5sets

Weighted Dips - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/8-10) 
Tri Pushdowns - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Overhead DB Extn - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)
Tris - 5sets

Weighted Leg Raises -(P-2/4-6)(RR-2/8-10)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (P-2/4-6)(RR-2/10-12)
Abs - 4sets
------------
DB Flat SS DB Incline - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Pec Dec ??? (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Weighted Dips SS Overhead DB extn - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Cable Bent Over Tri extn - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Decline Situps SS Weighted Leg raises - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Lying Crunches(machine) - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

SUN - Lower Back/Hammies/Calves (P/RR -12 sets, S-8 sets)
SLDL???s - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/8-10) 
Stationary Lunges - (P-2/4-6) (RR-2/10-12) 
Glute Ham Raises - (P-1/4-6)(RR-1/12-15)
Lower back - 6sets

Sled Seated Calf press - (P-3/4-6)(RR-3/8-10)
Standing Calf raise - (P-3/4-6)(RR-2/10-12 + 1/12-15)
Calves - 6sets
--------
SLDL???s SS DB Lunges - (S- 2/8-10 each)
Lying Leg Curls - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

Seated Calf raise SS Standing Calf raise - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)
Sled Seated Calf press - (S ??? 2/6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8)

20min low intensity cardio


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

*P - Quads/Delts - 29Jun05*

Squats - wu -90x7,7 - 180x 5, 6, 6
Leg Press - 180x 6, 270x6 - 390 x6
Leg extn - 160 x6
DB mils - wu - 20x9 - 45 x4, 4
Upright rows - 70x 4,4 - 50x6
Bent overs - 25x6 - 30x6

Squats - did 10lb less than the previous routine. But i focussed on going quads parallel. Not going to increase weights until i get that done with good form.

Leg Press -  first time doing these. I always did Leg Sled as it is easier to change the pin to change the weight. With these, i have to schlep the plates around. *am lazy  * Kinda scary lying down seeing all those plates right there above me  180 was easy, 270 was easy too. so i did an extra set. 390 was not too difficult either. Could have done more reps but decided not to push it. So we'll see next time 

Leg ext- did 1 rep at 180 but compromised form. so did the rest at 160

DB mils - still at 45's as per previous routine

Upright rows - New to this one. so need to get form right. Did a third extra set with lower weight just to get the feel of the form.

Bent overs - 25's wernt very diff. Gave it a try with 30's and did the reps.
-------------------------
Need LOTS of focus on tempo!!! esp leg ext, uprights and bent overs. I think i shall try reduce the weight to get the slower tempo. These 3 were hard to hold the weight at the static for 1 sec and even more diff for a controlled ecc. I was kinda swinging the weights. Not good tempo for a P wo.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I realised why i felt weak and out of energy during the HR test. I forgot to take the break between the tests as Emma had suggested  I simply too my HR and hopped back on after a few secs.  Will try again tomorrow and see if results are any different.


 Yeah - those rest breaks come in handy for recovery! 

Do try again (elliptical is fine)....

Warm up (5 minutes at 65 RPM). 
Sprint for 30 seconds - level 2 (level 1 does not provide enough resistance and you'll blow your knees out). 
Slow right down (not below 45 RPM though) for 60 seconds. 
During this rest you take your heart rate as well (take it for 15 seconds). 
Repeat a few times to see how high you can get it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Treadmill
> 5 min warmup @3.5mph - HR = 116 BPM
> 45Sec @ 5.0mph - HR = 132 BPM
> 45sec @ 5.5mph - HR = 144 BPM
> ...


Hmm... Well, if it took you 45-60 seconds to get your pulse then that would explain the lower HRs. 144 is ok, but still not really high enough... 



> After the 4th try, i suddenly lost energy and felt weak and suddenly felt a hunger pang  i had to stop and sit down and took a break for 6mins.


?? I don't know why this would be... If it took you 45-60 sec to find your pulse then that would be sufficient for a rest so you should not be too exhausted from that... 



> I decided to give it another try, but this time on the ellip cross trainer.
> 2 min warmup
> 30Sec @ level 15 - HR = 148 BPM
> 30Sec @ level 15 - HR = 144 BPM
> ...


With 45-60 seconds between stopping the sprint and getting this rate you might have hit the target range... And, once again, it would have been sufficient for your rests as well... So I am not sure why you became so weak.

As you say, it could be because of the two low carb days... So see what happens...


ps: Don't forget to get a BF% after your next high carb day too...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - those rest breaks come in handy for recovery!
> 
> Do try again (elliptical is fine)....
> 
> ...


I'll try again today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2005)

*P - Upper Back/Bis/Abs - 30Jun05*

WG Seated Rows - wu - 60 x10, 10 - 120 x6, 6, 130 x6
Bent over Rows - 110 x6, 130 x4, 5
V-Grip pulldowns - 180, 6
BB curl - 50 x4, 6
Hammers - 40 x5, 5
cable Curls - 20x6, 30x 6
Weighted Leg Raises - 20 x5, 6
Lying Crunches - 65 x6 - seated crunches -120 x6 - hang curls 7

WG seated rows -  these were good. started at the weight where i left off pn a prior routine. and decided to go up 1lbs for the last set

Bent over - 110 seemed easy. so i loaded 20 lbs and did the rest. 
V-Grip -  these were good. But with the heavy weight i could not help keeping the weights from touching the stach. maybe i shall try a diff machine next time.

BB curls - theese were prefect. Even though there might have been a little cheat cheating  considering weather i should go back to doing them on preachers (previous routine was DB preachers). But will def up the weight by 5lb

Hammers - These were good too. Will increase weights by 5lb next time.

Single arm cable curls - the these seated sideways. Never did these before so toom some trying to get the weight right.

Weighted leg raise - Could have possible used the 25lb db, but couldnt find the damn thing!  oh well, next time.

Lying curls -  This machine does not work for the hight weights. I did 65lb and stopped at 6 resp even though i could do more. The max the plates go upto are 75 lbs. So i dont think i can do  a P week on these. Unless my form is not right enabling me to do that much weight  So i tried the seated crunch machine, and these wernt too good either. My legs kept lifting off the seat and felt awkward. Anyway i did some hang curls and left. So maybe next time i shall have to haul a DB from the free weights area and do the lying crunches using that.  But before that i had better check up on form. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Really need to focus on tempo especially the slow 3sec negatives. These low reps/high weight sessions dont ever make me feel like i worked out. I know soreness is not an indicator of hypertrophy. But i feel sooo tempted to throw in a few more sets. But i think i could be overdoing it, so i resisted. Hopefully once i get the hang of doing the slow negatives, i will feel a better wo. But next P session is 2 weeks away. so until then ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2005)

*Cardio - HR test*

Elliptical cross trainer
5 min warmup @ level 4, 45-50rpm

All the below tests were at level 15
30secs - 200 BPM
20secs - 184 BPM
20sec - 192 BPM
20sec - 192 BPM
20sec - 192 BPM

2 min cooldown @ level2 , 45 rpm

Total time 16mins.

The first try i lasted 30secs. I think i counted 50 beats in the 15sec window. but cant be sure. But however the rest are more accurate. 

At first i couldnt find my pulse on my wrist.... again. Irratating and Annoying  But then i realised, why bother, i could hear my heart pounding in my ears!  so i simply counted those beats.  The low must have been  1-1.5 min.

Was quite surprised with the results. I wasnt sweating a lot but was definately out of breath. I got home and am feeling fine. Dont feel like i did a big wo. Hopefully it was benificial.

Will do the same on the next Cardio day (tue) and see if the results are the same. I think the level of intensity in not the same on all ellipticals. But Emma, level 1 or 2 is as easy as walking on the ground.  Unless that is what you wanted me to try. What i forgot to do, and will do next time, is to check waht is the max level setting these machines can go upto. Maybe that will give us a better idea of the level settings.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saw Batman Begins before hitting the gym. Nice movie. I was a bit dissapointed that Gotham City's wierdness was not there. But i guess that goes with the plot. However the villians wernt too exciting Like The Joker, Pengiun, Catwoman..etc


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

*Weight/BF*

Date - weight - bf% - LBM- Fat
9-Apr-05	161	16%	135	26
16-Apr-05	160	16%	134	26
23-Apr-05	159	15%	135	24
30-Apr-05	159	15%	135	24
7-May-05	159	15%	135	24
14-May-05	159	15%	135	24
21-May-05	159	15%	135	24
28-May-05	158	15%	134	24
4-Jun-05	158	15%	134	24 (Carb cycling diet start)
11-Jun-05	156	14%	134	22
18-Jun-05	155	14%	133	22
25-Jun-05	154	14%	132	22
2-Jul-05	153	13%	133	20

Verdict : -2lb LBM and -6lb Fat


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> -
> Saw Batman Begins before hitting the gym. Nice movie. I was a bit dissapointed that Gotham City's wierdness was not there. But i guess that goes with the plot. However the villians wernt too exciting Like The Joker, Pengiun, Catwoman..etc


 I loved that movie so much! one of my favorites , can't wait for the new superman movie as I like superman more ..

 Anyways , wasn't that Krane dude the Joker??? And there gonna make a second one with him actually as the joker ? ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Verdict : -2lb LBM and -6lb Fat


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I loved that movie so much! one of my favorites , can't wait for the new superman movie as I like superman more ..


Yea, I'd see the Superman movie, only because i saw the earlier ones. But Batman was my fav. I had a blow up toy of batman when i was a kid. I was too small to read and that toy was as tall as me 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways , wasn't that Krane dude the Joker??? And there gonna make a second one with him actually as the joker ? ..


Not likely. They have already done The Joker in the first batman movie. The Joker was played by Jack Nicholson. I remember when the movies was being released. There was a big news thing about how he got paid $13million for doing that role. Nowadays i think big stars get paid much more. 

I guess you havent seen the first Batman movie. Rent it and see it. You will understand the Gotham city wierdness i was talking about. It has a errie dark mood. None of the other Batman movies were that good. Then listen to the Album of that movie done by Prince. Equally wierd. Used to be one of my fav albums. I think that was the best Batman movie from all of them. Though a lot of people like this one. I felt this one was like 'Law&Order' with a big ol' bat! 

The Crane charector will probably be the villan in the next movie, but as the scarecrow, as he kept calling himself. My other fav Batman villans are catwoman (Michelle Pfeiffer), Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman), Pengiun (Danny DeVito). I didnt care too much of Jim Carrey's The riddler.  I dont like Jim carrey, anyway.  Arnold Achwagnnegers Mr.Freeze was ok. The reference to the joker at the end was to tie this movie to the first Batman movie as this is a prequel.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

>


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

*P - Chest/Tris/Abs - 02Jul05*

BB Flat Bench - wu - 50 x10,10 - 100 x5, 4
DB Inclines - 50 x6, 60 x2, 55x3
DB Declines - 40's(DB)x 6, (bb) 50x6, 100x2
Weighted Dips - 0x6, 30 x4, 4
Pushdowns - 80 x6, 90 x5
DB Overhead extn - 50 x2, 40x6, 45x4
Weighted Leg Raises 20 x4, 5
Dec Crunches - 35 x6, 8

BB flat bench- Thought i could do more. But was surprised i couldnt. AT one point i could do 65's DB for a few reps. DB's are supposed to be much tougher than BB. So was a bit surprised i couldnt do more. However it could be that i wasnt used to doing BB as i only ever did DB's. So maybe this will improve

DB Inclines - 50's got to max rr. 60's were too tough. 55's were just right.

DB Dec - tried using DB's (i dont have a spotter). real pain in the ass getting upside down and getting the DB's into position. So i tried with BB. I have never done these and since i was doing them after flat and incline, i thought i would not need much weight. But was surprised i could manage a couple of reps at 100!

Weighted dips -  tried these first without weight and then holding a DB with my feet. A bit awkward. So next time i might try using the dips assisted machine. Am not at the point where i need to buy a belt and chain to hookup a plate.

Pushdowns - Went up in weight from where i left off the previous routine.

Overhead DB extn -  These need some practice to haul the DB over and around my head. Considering swapping them for lying tri db extns. But i think i shall give them a chance.

Ab work same as previous
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Woke up this morining and felt my abs a bit sore. Couldnt figure out why. My abs (and calves) are never sore from doms. Anyway i worked them out. 

During the routine i realised that the P week is not merely about heavy weight and low reps. It is also about the tempo. I tried to focus on the slow negatives. I think this is what resulted in doms that i feel. When i do heavy weight with low reps i dont feel any doms. But the tempo matters much in this case. I guess in all cases.  Need to focus on tempo


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Date - weight - bf% - LBM- Fat
> 9-Apr-05	             161	16%	135	26
> 2-Jul-05	             153	13%	133	20
> 
> Verdict : -2lb LBM and -6lb Fat


Yay - excellent results! 75% of your weight loss has been fat tissue!  You have to be pleased with that!

And 13% - YAY YOU! That is excellent.... 

Progress may be slow - but you have certainly made it!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Elliptical cross trainer
> 5 min warmup @ level 4, 45-50rpm
> 
> All the below tests were at level 15
> ...


 Now I am confused - 200 is way too high for you.... That is boardering on heart attack stuff - especially for such a short sprint..

If you use that formula I gave you - then calculate it for 100% your maximum - you will see that:
100% = 60 + 1[(220-37) - 60] = ~183 BPM

Arggg...!  

So your heart should be exploding out your chest at that stage (it doesn't necessarily mean that this is the highest it will go - but it certainly means that it is when you should be reaching your maximum work effort).



> Was quite surprised with the results. I wasnt sweating a lot but was definately out of breath. I got home and am feeling fine. Dont feel like i did a big wo. Hopefully it was benificial.


See - this is confusing too...?? If you were going that close to your maximum HR you should certainly have worked up a sweat... And you really should have been tired!



> Will do the same on the next Cardio day (tue) and see if the results are the same.


 I think that is a good idea - but increase the sprints to 30 seconds again - and add a few more in if it is too easy.



> I think the level of intensity in not the same on all ellipticals. But Emma, level 1 or 2 is as easy as walking on the ground.  Unless that is what you wanted me to try.


Yeah - Which is why level 2 to 4 is usually a good to 'sprint' on (because it is flat). Doing HEAVY intervals (high resistance) is different to doing SPEED intervals (going as fast as you possibly can - so you are getting your RPM >120).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay - excellent results! 75% of your weight loss has been fat tissue!  You have to be pleased with that!
> 
> And 13% - YAY YOU! That is excellent....
> 
> Progress may be slow - but you have certainly made it!


Thanks Emma. Couldnt have done it without your help 

But am comming to a point where i think i should do that crash diet in the next couple of weeks and get it over with and start bulking. My total weight is not ideal presently.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now I am confused - 200 is way too high for you.... That is boardering on heart attack stuff - especially for such a short sprint..
> If you use that formula I gave you - then calculate it for 100% your maximum - you will see that:
> 100% = 60 + 1[(220-37) - 60] = ~183 BPM


 Ok, now i know that i cant count  I didnt get around to crunching the numbers but you are right. I must be way off the mark.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See - this is confusing too...?? If you were going that close to your maximum HR you should certainly have worked up a sweat... And you really should have been tired!


I was tired and gasping like a fish out of water at the end. I was sweating but not like when i was on my previous HIIT routine. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think that is a good idea - but increase the sprints to 30 seconds again - and add a few more in if it is too easy.
> 
> Yeah - Which is why level 2 to 4 is usually a good to 'sprint' on (because it is flat). Doing HEAVY intervals (high resistance) is different to doing SPEED intervals (going as fast as you possibly can - so you are getting your RPM >120).


ok. Gotcha! With resistance of level 15, i was doing rpm 98-102 (forgot to mention that in previous post). 

BTW the max resistance on these machines we have is level 20. So if the machines you use have the same max level, then the resistance level should be the same. Just so that i understand the resistance level you are referring to.

So next session i'll do level 2-4 and aim for a higher rpm and as long a session as i can do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 4, 2005)

*P - Lower Back/Hammies/Calves - 03Jul05*

SLDL's - wu - 90 x8, 8 - 180x6, 200x4, 4
Stationary Lunges - 140 x4, 6 + 140 x6
Sled calf raise - 155 x8, 195 x10, 195 x8
Seated calf raise - 110 x6, 6, 5

SLDL's - came along nicely. 200lbs were the same where i left off. Could have done more but decided to focus on tempo rather than weights.

Stationary Lunges - Didnt quite get balance right. Last i remember doing these several months ago and i could do 180lbs 6-8 reps ~3-4sets. So i have way to go to catch up. But again tried to keep focus on tempo rather than weight. My gym dosent have any equipment to do GHR's, so i did an extra set of lunges instead. So no GHR's.

Sled calf raise - These wernt satisfactory. Felt like i as doing standing calf raises lying down. Need more pracrice. 

Seated calf raise - since the previous felt like standing calf raise, i did these seated. 

Ok wo. Not too great. This is the end od P week. I know RR and S are going to be more painful.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 4, 2005)

*P/RR - volume analysis*

Legs : Quads -6 + Hammies (sldl + lunges) -6 + claves -6 = Total 18 
Back : upper -6 + lower (sldl) -3 = Total 9sets
Chest : 5sets
Delts : 5sets
Bis : 5sets
Tris : 5sets
Abs : 8sets

If anyone feels those are too many sets, let me know.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> My gym dosent have any equipment to do GHR's, so i did an extra set of lunges instead. So no GHR's.


 thinking GHR's are glute-gam raises right?? my gym dosen't either , so I use the lat pulldown machine , try them there really hard! LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yea, I'd see the Superman movie, only because i saw the earlier ones. But Batman was my fav. I had a blow up toy of batman when i was a kid. I was too small to read and that toy was as tall as me


 LOL .. well umm I use to have a pink power ranger toy that was pretty big. I'd steal my sister's dresses and dress her up with them! LOL I was friggin nuts  and how my rents don't know I'm gay I have no clue!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Not likely. They have already done The Joker in the first batman movie. The Joker was played by Jack Nicholson. I remember when the movies was being released. There was a big news thing about how he got paid $13million for doing that role. Nowadays i think big stars get paid much more.


 OO .. I didn't see that one ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I guess you havent seen the first Batman movie. Rent it and see it. You will understand the Gotham city wierdness i was talking about. It has a errie dark mood. None of the other Batman movies were that good. Then listen to the Album of that movie done by Prince. Equally wierd. Used to be one of my fav albums. I think that was the best Batman movie from all of them. Though a lot of people like this one. I felt this one was like 'Law&Order' with a big ol' bat!


 LOL I'll have to see if my blockbusters have it. I did see the other two (unless theres more) and ya I know what ya mean about the erriness. But in this one I just found it to be dark .. nothing but.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The Crane charector will probably be the villan in the next movie, but as the scarecrow, as he kept calling himself. My other fav Batman villans are catwoman (Michelle Pfeiffer), Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman), Pengiun (Danny DeVito). I didnt care too much of Jim Carrey's The riddler. I dont like Jim carrey, anyway.  Arnold Achwagnnegers Mr.Freeze was ok. The reference to the joker at the end was to tie this movie to the first Batman movie as this is a prequel.


 OO ya there is a villian called scarecrow in the cartoons isn't there 
 LOL danny devito's pengiuin was the best , I loved that one!
 I'm stupid again , I forgot this was a prequel


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> thinking GHR's are glute-gam raises right?? my gym dosen't either , so I use the lat pulldown machine , try them there really hard! LOL


Yep. GHR=Glute Ham Raises. I havent figures how to use other equip for it. I need something to lock my lower legs. Maybe on the weekend when no one is watching i shall try. Coz i am likely to hit my face to the floor and make a fool of myself


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OO .. I didn't see that one ..


You should. I like that one the best.
Batman  1989

















			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I'll have to see if my blockbusters have it. I did see the other two (unless theres more) and ya I know what ya mean about the erriness. But in this one I just found it to be dark .. nothing but.


Theres 5  of the recent ones. Not counting the old ones from the 60's
Batman (1989)
Batman Returns (1992)
Batman Forever (1995)
Batman & Robin (1997)
Batman & Mr. Freeze: Subzero (1998)



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> OO ya there is a villian called scarecrow in the cartoons isn't there
> LOL danny devito's pengiuin was the best , I loved that one!
> I'm stupid again , I forgot this was a prequel


 I didnt make the scarecrow connection in the movie. He is different when Gotham city goes wierd. I remembered him later when i was talking to a colleague about the movie.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You should. I like that one the best.
> Batman  1989
> 
> 
> ...


 lol he looks demented! The only ones I saw were with the peguin and catwomen (they were in the same one right??) and the one with posion ivy and mr. Freeze .. I can't really remember that one though .. did batgirl (alcia silverstone) come in that one? And then batman had to make a decision to save her or robin or something werid like that ??  anyways I have a bad memory 
    but I'll go out and look for the first one .. (omg they had movies from the 60's one! LOL I still remember the tv show , POW WHAM ZHAM!!) that is if I have any money .. damn my van and having to break down , I swear if my dad dosen't help pay for it .. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I didnt make the scarecrow connection in the movie. He is different when Gotham city goes wierd. I remembered him later when i was talking to a colleague about the movie.


 lol well I can't even remember what the scarecrow looks like / what he did , all I remember was there's a scarecrow person in there somewhere


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. GHR=Glute Ham Raises. I havent figures how to use other equip for it. I need something to lock my lower legs. Maybe on the weekend when no one is watching i shall try. Coz i am likely to hit my face to the floor and make a fool of myself


 LOL when I first tried a glute ham raise I was scared of doign the dame thing and people looking at me funny , so I woke up SUPER early that morning to go the gym and I knew no one would be there when I attempted it!

 What machine are you thinking of trying it on? The seated calf or lat pulldown?? did you see the video in my journal of the lat pulldown one? I don't know how you could do it on the seated calf .. but I'll never have to try as the seated calf machine in our gym is right in front of this pillar LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol he looks demented! The only ones I saw were with the peguin and catwomen (they were in the same one right??) and the one with posion ivy and mr. Freeze .. I can't really remember that one though .. did batgirl (alcia silverstone) come in that one? And then batman had to make a decision to save her or robin or something werid like that ??  anyways I have a bad memory  :


Yep he is plenty demented. He did a good job in that movie. Either way he is a great actor, though not my fav. Batman was played by Michael Keaton for the first 2 movies.

Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman) was in the 2nd movie. Batgirl came in with Robin 4th movie. Nothing more to say about those two


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What machine are you thinking of trying it on? The seated calf or lat pulldown?? did you see the video in my journal of the lat pulldown one? I don't know how you could do it on the seated calf .. but I'll never have to try as the seated calf machine in our gym is right in front of this pillar LOL


Yep i did see the video and thats where i got the idea of doing it at the lat pulldown machine as my gym does not have equpi for this exercise. I walked upto the machine. Stood there thinking for a few seconds and then chickened out and left.

In the video he is using a wide bench. The machines in my gym have a small seat (like the one behind him). So i wasnt sure of how to do it. but... hmmmm .. maybe i can lower the seat and drag a bench over and see if i can make it work that way. I'll see if that can be done.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

*Cardio - 05Jul05*

Elliptical Cross trainer

5min warm up

All sets done at level 2

rpm for all the following was 118-126

30sec - 144 BPM 78.68%
30sec - 188 BPM 102.73% 
30sec - 164 BPM 89.61%

20sec - 160 BPM 87.43%
20sec - 176 BPM 96.17%
20sec - 164 BPM 89.61%
20sec - 168 BPM 91.80%

Average = 90.86% (does that sound right  )

Low was 90secs duration @rpm 35-40

First 3 sets lasted 30secs (dont think the second BPM count is correct). The remaining lasted only 20secs. Damn! will try for 30secs next time (Fri) @level 4.

I was sweating but not gasping for breath like i did on my previous HIIT routine last month. But the diff between that and this was that low @level4/45secs and high @level9/15secs. So that was a more 'compact' session.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Checked my HR yesterday morning as well as this morning. It was the same number of BPM, but diff from what i previously posted.

75% = 68 + .75[(220-37) - 68] = ~155 BPM
100% = 68 + 1[(220-37) - 68] = ~183 BPM

So i guess this makes more sense.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> All sets done at level 2
> rpm for all the following was 118-126
> 30sec - 144 BPM 78.68%
> 30sec - 188 BPM 102.73%
> ...


 

If you want to increase the intensity then you could gradually decrease your rest periods so you drop your work:rest ratio from 1:4.5 to 1:3 (20:60), 1:2 (20:40) and finally 1:1 (20:20). 

Alternatively you can also increase the length of your sprints gradually (from 20 to 30, 35, 40 and up to 45 secs).



> Average = 90.86% (does that sound right  )


 That sounds perfect! ~90% is excellent and exactly what you want for your sprints.

Don't worry about the 'seemingly impossible heart rate'. Those are just rough guides and just because you get your HR above this level doesn't mean it is bad - it just means you should be working REALLY hard.

(but if you are not working really hard it might just mean that your HR raises really easily, in which case you'll have to get fitter!  ).



> I was sweating but not gasping for breath like i did on my previous HIIT routine last month. But the diff between that and this was that low @level4/45secs and high @level9/15secs. So that was a more 'compact' session.


 If you like using the high levels then you could alternate between one HEAVY HIIT and one FAST HIIT session a week. It would help keep things interesting and would work keeping your body guessing as well. But I would aim for 20-30 sec heavy sprints with these too.

Decreasing your rests would also help to increase the intensity of the fast sprints.

In terms of the Glute-ham raises you have a few options -
1. Seated calf press - Load the plates on, kneel on the seat and face away from the paltes. Use the knee bar to lock your feet under.

2. Squat rack/cage - use a bench and put it next to the rack. Then adjust the safetys to just above the bench, then kneel on the bench and use the safety bars to lock your heels under. You can also use any fixed bar for a similar purpose - like this.

3. Load up an olympic bar with STACKS of weight and then, kneeling on a step, you lock your heels under the bar and use that. (like this )

4. Get a friend to act like the bar and hold your heels while you kneel on the ground. Just like this

5. Lat-Pull down (like the video in Toms journal) or use a wall mounted rack like this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you want to increase the intensity then you could gradually decrease your rest periods so you drop your work:rest ratio from 1:4.5 to 1:3 (20:60), 1:2 (20:40) and finally 1:1 (20:20).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 8, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders - 06jun05*

Squats - wu - 70 x8, 8 - 140 x10, 160 x8,8
Leg Press - 270 x12, 12
Leg Extn - 100 x13
DB Milis - wu - 15 x9 -  35 x9, 8
Upright Rows - 40 x10, 8
Bent overs - 15 x15 + 20x12

Squats wernt too bad. 140 was easy so went upto 160. Not bad form.

Leg press -  this is only the 2nd time i have ever done these and it is now my fav leg exercise. Got the max reps of 12 for 270. So next time weights go up.

Leg extn - right weight and right in the rr. Not bad

DB milis - again goog weight and got to rr.

Upright rows - not too happy with from on these. Could not get bar high enough on all reps. Need more focus on form and tempo.

Bent overs - 15lbs was too easy so did and extra set with 20's. That was better.

Tempo was much better than P week. Excapt for upright rows.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 8, 2005)

*Upper Back/Bis/Abs - 07Jun05*

Wg seated rows - wu 60 x9, 10 - 120 x10, 9, 9
Bent over rows - 90 x19, 80 x10
V-Grip pulldowns - 150/130 x 9/6
BB Curl - 30 x10, 35x10, 40 x10
Hammers - 35 x8, 30x10
Single arm cable curls - 20/10 x 7/7
Weighted leg raised - 15 x10, 8
Lying crunch machine - 45 x12, 12

WG seared rows - these were good and got into rr.

Bent overs - Couldnt get most reps to touch my abs. lowered weight for second set. and still couldnt.

V-grip - couldnt get into rr with 150 so did a drop set to get to rr.

BB curl - couldnt find the straight bar so used the EZ bar. Dont know if this made a diff in the weights i could move.

Hammers  - good but not great.

S arm cable curls - not happy with this one.. may recinsider and change it.

Weighted leg raise  and crunches were good


For some unknown reason i wasnt too energised for this session. Kinda did it slowly and took longer breaks in between. Hopefull it is only a passing phase.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

*Cardio - 08Jul05*

Ellipitical Cross trainer
All at level 4
5 min warm up @rpm 35-40
30sec high 60sec low
30sec high 60sec low
20sec high 60sec low
20sec high 60sec low
15sec high 60sec low 152BPM
20sec high 60sec low 176BPM

high rpm = 116-126; low rpm=35-45

2min cooldown

5min break

10min rowing @level 1

5min break

10min Ellipitical crosstrainer ; level 1 @rpm 65-70
2min cooldown.

Decided not to focus on taking BPM at every high, but to try and keep the focus on the timing. Took bpm only for the last 2 high. Though it may not have been too accurate. Could only do 30sec for the first 2. Had to give up at 20sec for the remaining. I get a burn feeling in my quads during the high. It is because i dont/cant lift my heels when doing the high. The burn kills me and i have to give up 

Took a break and did some rowing. Wasnt too happy with this session so after 5 min break got back on the ellip and did a 10min session. Hope fully there was some benifit from this session. Really need to get to increasing my VO2Max.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

*Chest/Tris/Abs - 09Jul05*

BB Flat bench - wu 30x10,10 - 80 x8,7
DB Inclines - 45's x6, 35'sx12 + 40's x10
BB Declines - 30 x15, 35x 12
Weighted Dips Machine - 90 x10, 100 x11
Pushdowns - 70 x10, 10
Overhead DB extn - 25 x45 + 30 x8
Weighted Leg Raises - 15 x8, 7
Lying Crunches machine - 45 x12, 50x12

BB flat - I cant believe  how pathetic i am at these! Guess i really need to build up the numbers here.

DB Inclines - 45's too diff, 35's too easy. so did and extra set with 40's and they were just right.

BB Declines - these weights were fine for the RR. But still pathetic numbers.

Weighted dips machine - as i dont have a belt and chain to do free weighted dips, i decidecd to try the dips machine. Not satisfied with it. I think i might change things around and do Lying tri db extns or overhead cable tri extns.

Pushdowns - These were good. Correct weight for RR.

Ab work -  these were good too. Need to focus more on RR as abs are split on 2 days with a total for 8 sets.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

*Weight/BF - 09Jul05*

9-Apr-2005	161	16%	135.2	25.8
16-Apr-2005	160	16%	134.4	25.6
23-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
30-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
7-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
14-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
21-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
28-May-2005	158	15%	134.3	23.7
4-Jun-2005	158	15%	134.3	23.7
11-Jun-2005	156	14%	134.2	21.8
18-Jun-2005	155	14%	133.3	21.7
25-Jun-2005	154	14%	132.4	21.6
2-Jul-2005	153	13%	133.1	19.9
7-Jul-2005	153.5	13%	133.5	20.0 (average of 1day high and 1day low diet)

Verdict : NOCHANGE 

Working out the math:
153.5	13%	133.5	20.0
hence-
148	10%	133.2	14.8
So, i need to loose ~5 miserable lbs to get to 10%. Next week is S week. After which i shall do the next P and RR week with a crash diet.

Emma, if you are reading this, what macros do you suggest for the crash diet?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2005)

> Emma, if you are reading this, what macros do you suggest for the crash diet?


Depends on how 'crash' you want to go... 

Semi-reasonable -
100g carbs + 50g carbs PWO
1.5 x lean mass in protein
0.4 x lean mass in fats
TOTAL = ~1900 cals 

More severe -
100g carbs (total)
1.5 x lean mass in protein
0.3 x lean mass in fats
lots of vegetables
~ 1600 cals

PSMF type eating -
No added carbs (<40g carbs/day)
1.5-2g x lean mass in protein
Tag along fats + fish oils (< 30g/day)
~ 1000 cals


All three would include re-feed days (different for each one)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Depends on how 'crash' you want to go...






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Semi-reasonable -
> 100g carbs + 50g carbs PWO
> 1.5 x lean mass in protein
> 0.4 x lean mass in fats
> TOTAL = ~1900 cals


I think it would be wise to start out with this one. If results are not that great, then i shall rework it to the next one.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think it would be wise to start out with this one. If results are not that great, then i shall rework it to the next one.


To tell you the truth - I am not sure that is going to put you at enough of a deficiency?? What average cals are you doing at the moment?

You could also do a cycle of different levels -
2 days 1900
2 days 1600
1 day 1000
1 day re-feed

or other things....


ps: got to go now  but will continue this later ok...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth - I am not sure that is going to put you at enough of a deficiency?? What average cals are you doing at the moment?


Present Macros are:
Low (2022/133 = 15.20 cals/lbm)
Cals per day INCL PWO shake 2022.00 176.40 67.25 200.90

1.31 Carbs per LBM
0.50 Fat per LBM
1.50 Protein per LBM
--------------------------------------------------------------

Medium (2343/133 = 17.61 cals/lbm)
Cals per day INCL PWO shake 2343.00 277.77 58.19 197.80

2.07 Carbs per LBM
0.43 Fat per LBM
1.47 Protein per LBM
--------------------------------------------------------------

High (2758/133 = 20.73 cals/lbm)
Cals per day INCL PWO shake 2758.00 394.02 45.74 211.65

2.93 Carbs per LBM
0.34 Fat per LBM
1.58 Protein per LBM
-------------------------------------------------------------
Average : low*3 (2022*3) + med*2 (2343*2) + high*2 (2758*2) /7 = 2324

2324/133 = 17.47 cals/lbm



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could also do a cycle of different levels -
> 2 days 1900
> 2 days 1600
> 1 day 1000
> 1 day re-feed


ok, i'll rework the present diet to reduce cals/carbs. Dont know how much lower i can go on the low. Seems rock bottom already. But i'll try 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> or other things....
> 
> 
> ps: got to go now  but will continue this later ok...


No Prob. I'll rethink the diets in the mentime.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Average : low*3 (2022*3) + med*2 (2343*2) + high*2 (2758*2) /7 = 2324
> 
> 2324/133 = 17.47 cals/lbm


Right - ok. For some reason I thought it was closer to 2100...  So if you drop to 1900 cals/day that would decrease average by 400 cals (20%) and that should be sufficient to get things happening...

Will it get 5 lbs off in 2 weeks?? Probably not... You would need something harsher to do that (closer to the PSMF type stuff).

But if you don't do that extreme (I don't blame you... not many people can cope with it!!) I would still suggest a cyclic type approach... eg: something like -
1900
1900
1600
1600
refeed (eg: 2500 cals with 2 x lean mass carbs, LOW fat, protein ~1-1.5 x lean mass)
1900
1600
1600
1600
refeed (eg: 3250 cals with 4.5 x lean mass carbs)
1600
1600
1600
1600
refeed (eg: 4000 cals with 6 x lean mass carbs)


I don't know - even that is pretty icky...

And if you did do something extreme you would need to change your training as well - so you might be better off with the more moderate approach.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> refeed (eg: 4000 cals with 6 x lean mass carbs)


 Dont know how i will be able to shovel that much in me in a day.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't know - even that is pretty icky...
> 
> And if you did do something extreme you would need to change your training as well - so you might be better off with the more moderate approach.


I'v never done anything like this so i dont have as to clue to changing my training.

So i guess a more moderate approach would be to lower present cals. So lets say i keep the present carb cycle. But reduce cals to :
low *3 (1600 *3) + med *2 (2000 *2 ) + high*2 (2500 *2) /7 = 1971 /133lbm = 14.87

The daily average does look like too few cals. But i wonder if it is worth trying that for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont know how i will be able to shovel that much in me in a day.


After so many days low cal - I am sure you would! 



> I'v never done anything like this so i dont have as to clue to changing my training.


Yeah - it would involve 2-3 low rep, short, full body workouts/week (reps in the 5-8 range, compound moves only, long rests)...

Cardio would be 3 days of 30-45 mins moderate intensty stuff at the most.



> So i guess a more moderate approach would be to lower present cals. So lets say i keep the present carb cycle. But reduce cals to :
> low *3 (1600 *3) + med *2 (2000 *2 ) + high*2 (2500 *2) /7 = 1971 /133lbm = 14.87
> 
> The daily average does look like too few cals. But i wonder if it is worth trying that for a couple of weeks.


I think that looks good... and a much more 'sensible' approach to things - although you could do mediums at a slightly lower 1900 cals.

Which would take you to 1943 or 14.5 per pound lean mass and 14-15 x lean mass is not too bad for a short term rapid loss (if you were doing a PSMF it would be less than half this - at 6-7g cals/pound total weight!  ).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - it would involve 2-3 low rep, short, full body workouts/week (reps in the 5-8 range, compound moves only, long rests)...
> 
> Cardio would be 3 days of 30-45 mins moderate intensty stuff at the most.


Thanks for the info. Will keep that in mind in case i go down that path.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think that looks good... and a much more 'sensible' approach to things - although you could do mediums at a slightly lower 1900 cals.


OK, till post revised diet soon.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> (if you were doing a PSMF it would be less than half this - at 6-7g cals/pound total weight!  ).


AARGHH!! NO!! If it came to that, i think i would be ready to lick and consume the starch off the glue on the envelopes and postage stamps at the office.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2005)

*Lower Back/Hammies/Calves - 10Jul05*

SLDL's - wu - 90 x10,9 - 180 x8, 160 x10, 140 x11
Stationary lunges - 110 x8, 90x10, 70 xl15/r10
GHR - 4 assisted reps
Seated calf raise - 100 x10, 90 x12, 80x14
Standing calf raise - 155 x10 x115x12, 95 x15

5Min break

Ellip cardio
All at level 2
2min warmup
15min @65-70 rpm.
2min cooldown

SLDL's - got to the RR for all 3 sets. Reduced weights by 20lbs for easc set, but the weights felt just as heavy.

Stationary lunges - got into RR for first 2 sets. But for the last one didnt get same reps out for both legs. Legs on fire. I do both legs one after the other. Maybe i should be one at a time with a break in between.

GHR - I used the lat pulldown machine. Lowered the seat, but it didnt go low enough to fit the bench above it. Anyway, the bench came in hande as i put it in front of me so i could use it to support myself and wouldnt have to bury my nose in the floor. And since my legs are skinny enough, my knees fit on the seat of the lat machine. These are tough! just as i thought. Manages to get 4 resp out but with assistance but using my fingers in the bench at the bottom of the rep. But oh man! my head was spinning at the end of these.

Seated & standing calf - adequate weights and got to max rr for all sets.

Cardio was good. Kept it mod. Tried to aim for 20min, but decided to give up after 15. Was running out of energy and didnt want to overdo things. Checked BPM at the last min, but didnt count correctly.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I might have screwed up when comming up with this routine. All other BP's have the RR by BP. But for this one i had written down a range of RR for each BP. So it is kinda like a pyramid. Oh well. so long i was hitting all the RR i guess it is not a biggie.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is end end of RR week. So far this style of training dosent seem too intense/satisfying. Maybe i still havent got used to the whole training and besides it is more satisfying seeing weights/reps going up on a more standard routine. Also the fact i am trying to reduce bf rather than gain mass could mean that i am not training hard enough with the restricted diet. Was feeling a bit winded and out of energy. But DL's and Lunges are big ones. The suggested 2-3 min break was a tad bit inadequate. 

For some reason my old BFL routine came to mind and i was tempted to try it. All sets are pyramid+supersets. I shall consider it during my bulk, though some  say pyramid is 'old style/school'  
Another training i have in mind is S.A.I.S. Mass-Building Routine!. But i definately will have to be on a bulk diet for that one.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Simpsons
(Marge is advising Bart to eat healthy so she gives him some cottage cheese)
Bart : "Yuck! This cheese looks like it has already been eaten!"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2005)

*carb cyclying diet plan (Lowered cals)*

(Low - Mon/Tue/Fri)	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24				
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
TOTAL	273	21.45	8.4	28
Percent Split	100.00%	31.38%	27.65%	40.97%

Meal#2				
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
TOTAL	195	10	6	23
Percent Split	100.00%	21.51%	29.03%	49.46%

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	228	12.24	8.84	20.8
Percent Split	100.00%	23.12%	37.58%	39.30%

Meal#4				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2				
TOTAL	274	24.25	9.2	30
Percent Split	100.00%	32.35%	27.62%	40.03%

Meal#5				
25g Sweet potato	21	5	0	0.5
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16				
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	214	17.24	3.84	27.3
Percent Split	100.00%	32.42%	16.25%	51.34%

Meal#6				
20g walnuts	135	2.7	13	3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	215	11.34	16.71	24.6
Percent Split	100.00%	15.42%	51.13%	33.45%

PWO				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4				
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	228	21.45	3.4	28
Percent Split	100.00%	37.57%	13.40%	49.04%

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	1627.00	115.27	58.39	178.70
Percent Split	100.00%	27.10%	30.89%	42.01%


0.86	Carbs per LBM
0.44	Fat per LBM
1.33	Protein per LBM
------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Medium - Thu/Sat)	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
25g Oats	96	16.75	1.5	4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24				
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
TOTAL	273	21.45	8.4	28
Percent Split	100.00%	31.38%	27.65%	40.97%

Meal#2				
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
TOTAL	195	10	6	23
Percent Split	100.00%	21.51%	29.03%	49.46%

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	228	12.24	8.84	20.8
Percent Split	100.00%	23.12%	37.58%	39.30%

Meal#4				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4				
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24
1TBSp flaxseed meal	59	4	4	2				
TOTAL	311	32.3	7.96	32.4
Percent Split	100.00%	39.10%	21.68%	39.22%

Meal#5				
50g Sweet potato	43	10	0	1
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	281	22.24	8.84	27.8
Percent Split	100.00%	31.80%	28.44%	39.75%

Meal#6				
20g walnuts	135	2.7	13	3
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	215	11.34	16.71	24.6
Percent Split	100.00%	15.42%	51.13%	33.45%

PWO				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	390	56.5	4.46	31.4
Percent Split	100.00%	57.69%	10.25%	32.06%

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	1893.00	163.37	63.21	185.00
Percent Split	100.00%	33.30%	28.99%	37.71%


1.22	Carbs per LBM
0.47	Fat per LBM
1.38	Protein per LBM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
(High - Wed/Sun)	cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1Apple	81	21	0	0
1cap fish oil	10	0	1.15	0
TOTAL	376	50.5	5.61	30.4
Percent Split	100.00%	54.00%	13.50%	32.51%

Meal#2				
200g cooked brown rice	222	46	2	6
100g cooked chicken breast	110	0	1	23
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
TOTAL	417	56	8	29
Percent Split	100.00%	54.37%	17.48%	28.16%

Meal#3				
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
TOTAL	395	52.24	6.14	28.5
Percent Split	100.00%	55.25%	14.61%	30.14%

Meal#4				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3				
35g Egg-Whey Protein	99	3.5	1.4	24				
TOTAL	381	51.5	7.3	32.3
Percent Split	100.00%	51.38%	16.39%	32.23%

Meal#5				
200g Sweet potato	172	40	0	4
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
40g cottage cheese	50	2.24	0.64	4.8
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	365	52.24	3.84	30.8
Percent Split	100.00%	56.98%	9.42%	33.60%

Meal#6					
1 slice Sunflower seed Rye bread	106	20	1.15	3.85
180g cottage cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6
TOTAL	186	28.64	4.86	25.45
Percent Split	100.00%	44.04%	16.82%	39.14%

PWO				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
1 scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	390	56.5	4.46	31.4
Percent Split	100.00%	57.69%	10.25%	32.06%

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2510.00	347.62	40.21	207.85
Percent Split	100.00%	53.82%	14.01%	32.18%

2.59	Carbs per LBM
0.30	Fat per LBM
1.55	Protein per LBM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Average cals = Low *3 (1627*3) + med *2 (1893*2) + High *2 (2510*2) /7 =1955

Present weight - 153/13% = 133lbm/20fat

wo falls between meal#4 and #5


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> (Low - Mon/Tue/Fri)
> 0.86	Carbs per LBM
> 0.44	Fat per LBM
> 1.33	Protein per LBM


Ok - Not enough protein at all... Increase it to 1.5 at a minimum - unless you want to go wasting muscle... Decrease carbs slightly - and fats slightly (0.35-0.4 for fats, 0.5-0.75 for carbs). And because you are now going so low - don't calculate using your vegetables in your totals (not unless they are corn, peas, carrots or potato).

eg:
25g Oats 96 16.75 1.5 4
1 scoop whey 132 4.7 1.9 24 
*3 fish oil caps*

Meal#2 
*130g cooked chicken breast*
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food) 45 0 5 0
VEGETABLES

Meal#3 
1 can tuna 
1 tsp olive oil 45 0 5 0
VEGETABLES

Meal#4 
25g Oats 96 16.75 1.5 4
*40g Egg-Whey Protein*
1 tbs flaxseed meal 59 4 4 2 
VEGETABLES

Meal#5 
*50g Sweet potato*
1/2 can tuna 73 0 0.9 16 
*85g cottage cheese*
*3 caps fish oil*
VEGETABLES

Meal#6 
*14g walnuts*
*200g cottage cheese*

PWO 
*40g Oats*
1 scoop whey 132 4.7 1.9 24

?? Not sure what that comes too...



> *MEDIUM DAYS*
> 1.22	Carbs per LBM
> 0.47	Fat per LBM
> 1.38	Protein per LBM


This is a little better - but once again, 1.5g protein minimum. Drop fats back to 0.4 ish and increase protein instead. Carbs are ok around 150g.

Don't count your vege stuff either (use those cals for protein).

eg:
Meal#1 
35g Oats
1 scoop whey 132 4.7 1.9 24 
1 tsp olive oil 45 0 5 0

Meal#2 
140g cooked chicken breast
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food) 45 0 5 0
veges

Meal#3 
1 can tuna
3 caps fish oil
veggies

Meal#4 
50g Oats 153 24.8 2.56 6.4 
40g Egg-Whey Protein
3 caps fish oil

Meal#5 
100g Sweet potato
1/2 can tuna 73 0 0.9 16
1 tsp olive oil 45 0 5 0
85g cottage cheese
vegetables

Meal#6 
14g walnuts
240g cottage cheese 80 8.64 3.71 21.6

PWO 
50g Oats 153 24.8 2.56 6.4
1 banana (~7") 105 27 0 1
1 scoop whey 132 4.7 1.9 24



> (High - Wed/Sun)
> Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2510.00	347.62	40.21	207.85
> Percent Split	100.00%	53.82%	14.01%	32.18%
> 
> ...


This looks ok...


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Adrian!
 Not liking P/RR/S so far???
 Either way your w/o's are looking great!
 Diet looks brutual :girn: espically if you went with a PSMF type approach .. but just think , ya get to bulk up soon! 

 Went out and bought my Toronto ticket today so I'll be there around Aug. 2 (because of the crazy 18 hour drive  ...  ) So i was wondering if ya still wanted to workout together for a little?? If so is your gym anywhere near 449 Chrisite (sp??) street?? lol , and what time do you usually go to the gym?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!
> Not liking P/RR/S so far???


It dosent seem too intense. Maybe because i have only done 1p and rr session so far. Lets see how it shapes up. Dont think i will make it any more intense with the reduced cal diet.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Either way your w/o's are looking great!


Thanks 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Diet looks brutual :girn: espically if you went with a PSMF type approach .. but just think , ya get to bulk up soon!


 Yes it does seem brutal. But not too bad. Last fall i did a cut and mostly went down and stayed at 11x bw. But carb cycling makes it a more diff than simply reducing cals. Ya, i want to go on a bulk for ~6 months and then cut/recomp in spring. So hopefully i sould look good for next summer. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Went out and bought my Toronto ticket today so I'll be there around Aug. 2 (because of the crazy 18 hour drive  ...  ) So i was wondering if ya still wanted to workout together for a little?? If so is your gym anywhere near 449 Chrisite (sp??) street?? lol , and what time do you usually go to the gym?


Yes, sure we could. My gym is at 80 bloor street (nearest big intersection bay/bloor). Your location is about 3.8km away. Check it here. You'll have to take the  the bus and subway. But you would need to relax for a day or 2 after that 18hour drive, coz you are gonna be exhausted. Weekdays i go to the gym after work (~6pm), weekends 1-2pm or therabouts.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 12, 2005)

I'v incorporated all of Emmas suggestions exactly as suggested. Following are macros:

Low
0.78	Carbs per LBM
0.37	Fat per LBM
1.54	Protein per LBM

Medium
1.14	Carbs per LBM
0.40	Fat per LBM
1.62	Protein per LBM

High
2.61	Carbs per LBM
0.30	Fat per LBM
1.56	Protein per LBM

Low *3 (1565*3) + Med *2 (1880*2) + high *2 (2510*2) /7 = 1925 /133 = 14.47x LBM


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It dosent seem too intense. Maybe because i have only done 1p and rr session so far. Lets see how it shapes up. Dont think i will make it any more intense with the reduced cal diet.


 Ya .. you might like it while bulking 
 I've yet to give it a real shot .. I did something similar to it in the past .. I kinda liked that... But I much rather what I'm doing now 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes it does seem brutal. But not too bad. Last fall i did a cut and mostly went down and stayed at 11x bw. But carb cycling makes it a more diff than simply reducing cals. Ya, i want to go on a bulk for ~6 months and then cut/recomp in spring. So hopefully i sould look good for next summer.


 Ya I like carb cycling instead of jsut a linear diet plan. Makes things more interesting and not as dull 
 If you keep to that plan you'll look great by next summer 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes, sure we could. My gym is at 80 bloor street (nearest big intersection bay/bloor). Your location is about 3.8km away. Check it here. You'll have to take the  the bus and subway. But you would need to relax for a day or 2 after that 18hour drive, coz you are gonna be exhausted. Weekdays i go to the gym after work (~6pm), weekends 1-2pm or therabouts.


 LOL okay .. umm I've never understood a map in my life and that one is really complicated! rofl yes I'm stupid and a loser ..
 Eek  o ya Toronto's really big isn't it .. there's gonna be .. *gulp* subways  I'm soo gonna get lost. Like you have no idea how bad my sense of direction is. I get lost in Amherst! Amherst! Do you know how small our town is??? LOL. It's gonna be fun ..

 Ya we'll defintly need to relax after the bus ride (I'll need sleep!!)
 I leave on a Monday at 3:55pm .. so I'll get in Toronto on Tuesday at around 9am (cause you guys are an hour behind ..). Tuesday's are normally a cardio day , then Wed. will be width / arms. But it dosen't matter , I'll more than likely just change around my split to kinda miatch yours.

 Anyways we'll talk more once the time gets closer 
 can't wait! lol I've never actually trained with anyone before , I'm really looking forward to it Adrian!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya I like carb cycling instead of jsut a linear diet plan. Makes things more interesting and not as dull


Yes it does. But the pain is that i have to keep checking the diet plan to see what i'm supposed to do for every meal.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> If you keep to that plan you'll look great by next summer


I hope.I'm too skinny now.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL okay .. umm I've never understood a map in my life and that one is really complicated! rofl yes I'm stupid and a loser ..


You'll be fine. Just make sure you have a transit map with you always.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> , I'll more than likely just change around my split to kinda miatch yours.


1st week of aug is my S week and the week after is actually an off week. But well see how things go.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> can't wait! lol I've never actually trained with anyone before , I'm really looking forward to it Adrian!


 Not like i am very knowledgeable at this stuff.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 13, 2005)

*Cardio - 12Jul05*

Ellipitical corss trainer

All at level 2 @ 30sec high/30sec low

5min warmup
30sec high/30sec low x1
20sec high/40sec low x5
15sec high/45sec low x1
2min cool down

First high managed to do 30sec. Next few gave up at 20 sec. Last one gave up at 15secs. Was quite out of breath at the end. Hammies were a bit sore after sundays wo with those dl's lunges and GHR's i tried. Oh well, hopefully it was benificial. 

Not very energised for this session. But did it anyway. Hope i can manage next week with the reduced cals else i might need to pop some caffeine to the rescue.

On fri plan to do my usual HIIT of low/high with an intensity change + rowing if i can manage.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes it does. But the pain is that i have to keep checking the diet plan to see what i'm supposed to do for every meal.


 lol ya that's always a pain!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I hope.I'm too skinny now.


 Don't even stress it! Just keep tellign yoruself you'll look great by next summer (which you will ) and you can go to the beach and take off your t-shirt and have people drooling over ya 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You'll be fine. Just make sure you have a transit map with you always.


 ummmm .. lol what's a transit map? what's the difference between that and a normal map??




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 1st week of aug is my S week and the week after is actually an off week. But well see how things go.


 lol ok , no prob I'll probably jsut take my off week then too! as I will be at 14 weeks without a break by then 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Not like i am very knowledgeable at this stuff.


 ROFL more so than me!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ummmm .. lol what's a transit map? what's the difference between that and a normal map??


'Transit' map is just the public transportation map/routes. General maps would not have the public transportation network on it. Toronto's public transportation system is called 'Toronto Transit Commission' (a.k.a TTC) so you could call a map with the public transportation system a 'Transit map'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 14, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders - 13Jul05*

Squats SS Sissy Squats - wu (squats only) 90 x10, 10 - 180x6/25x5, 160x8/25x6
Leg press/sled DS - 340x8/270x8
DB Milataries SS Lat raises - wu 15x10 - 35x9/15x9, 35x6/15x8
Bent Over raises - 15x10/12x7/10x5 , 15x9/12x6/10x8

Squats/sissy squats - squats were fine. But did fell silly doing the sissy squats in a full gym. I think a couple of people were staring at me. So I did most of the remaining beside the squat rack and behind a pillar. These seemed to give my quads a nice streach but nothing more. Could be that it is a totally new exercise and i havent gotten the hang of it yet and i didnt use adequate weight. But not sure if i want to continue doing them beyond this routine.

Leg press/sled - This was supposed to all be at the leg sled. But i liked the leg press and decided to give it a try. But i couldnt get off and change the weights and get back on within the 10sec window (it took me 35-40 secs). So it wasnt truly a drop set. Did the second DS at the leg sled. these were ok.

DB milis/lat raises - These were fine and went well.. But not sure of this combo. 

Bent over raises - These were ok. Ther was one stupid guy who wanted to borrow the weights while i was in the middle of my DS. idiot!  I wasnt using those db's during that set and let him borrow them. But the stupid ass broke my concentration there.  
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quads are pretty sore today. Not sure if they will be ok for fridays HIIT. I hope they will be as my focus is to loose bf presently.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Adrian... Sorry I disappeared for a few days! 

Your workouts are looking good! 

Have you started the lower rotation yet or are you doing that next week?



> Squats/sissy squats - squats were fine. But did fell silly doing the sissy squats in a full gym. I think a couple of people were staring at me. So I did most of the remaining beside the squat rack and behind a pillar. These seemed to give my quads a nice streach but nothing more. Could be that it is a totally new exercise and i havent gotten the hang of it yet and i didnt use adequate weight. But not sure if i want to continue doing them beyond this routine.


 LOL - hiding behind the squat rack! 

sissy squats are hard to get the hang of - you have to be pretty flexible and also pretty confident that you are not going to fall flat on your butt... So if it is your first go doing them then you probably are not using an adequate weight for your strength... You could try dead mans raises (which are kneeling sissy squats) and see if that was better?



> DB milis/lat raises - These were fine and went well.. But not sure of this combo.


Hmmm... What about DB milis with BB upright rows instead?



> Quads are pretty sore today. Not sure if they will be ok for fridays HIIT. I hope they will be as my focus is to loose bf presently.


Be careful with the HIIT on really low carb on top of really sore muscles. If you are too sore or too tired then 30-45 minutes of moderate intensity is ok and may prove more muscle sparing...

If you think you can do HIIT - Just make sure to get a lot of your carbs pre and post-workout ok!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian... Sorry I disappeared for a few days!


No prob. I did read in your journal that you were extremly busy the past few days 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your workouts are looking good!
> 
> Have you started the lower rotation yet or are you doing that next week?


I will start tomorrow. I generally prepare my meals and shakes for the weekdays on the weekend and had already done that for the past week. So tomorrow i plan to shift to the new diet. As for workouts i guess i shall try and match the same intensity but wont push too much to increase numbers. With a diet of 14x LBM, i think that should be a good idea.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - hiding behind the squat rack!


 Thank god that pillar next to the rack was ~3'x3' for me to hide behind.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> sissy squats are hard to get the hang of - you have to be pretty flexible and also pretty confident that you are not going to fall flat on your butt... So if it is your first go doing them then you probably are not using an adequate weight for your strength... You could try dead mans raises (which are kneeling sissy squats) and see if that was better?


I did a couple of tried without weights for the warmup sets. Then i used only a 25lb weight. But i shall try to go heavier next time. as well as the kneeling ones you mentioned.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... What about DB milis with BB upright rows instead?


That sounds like a good combo. I will switch to that.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Be careful with the HIIT on really low carb on top of really sore muscles. If you are too sore or too tired then 30-45 minutes of moderate intensity is ok and may prove more muscle sparing...


ok. They seem better today, but i shall see how i feel when i get to the gym.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you think you can do HIIT - Just make sure to get a lot of your carbs pre and post-workout ok!


Ok. will def keep that in mind. Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2005)

*Back/Bis/Abs - 14Jul05*

CG pulldowns SS WG pulldowns - wu 75x10, 10 - 165x10/135x8, 165x8/135x6
Seated Rows - 110x8/90x8/70x8, 120x8/100x6
BB curls SS Hammers - 50x6/35'sx4, 50x7/35'sx3
Cable curls - 100x8/70x5
Preacher (machine) - 70x6/50x8
Dec Situps SS weighted leg raises- 45x8/15x8, 45x9/15x7
Lying Crunches machind DS- 50x10/40x8/30x5

Pulldowns went fine. No probs there. For the past couple of weeks i had a discomfort around the shoulder blade area. Discovered that i had a couple of big knots in my lats. Masseged them and they felt better. Hence these pulldowns went well.

Seated rows - First set was good. Second was a toughie.

BB curls SS Hammers - Curls were fine. Used the EZ bar this time. Which is prob why the 50lbs didnt feel too heavy. But i miscalculared the DB's for hammers. They were a bit heavy. Will have to try 30's next time.

Cable curls/ Preachers DS - didnt like these. Felt a stress/pain in middle and lower back during the cable curls. Changed to the preacher machine. Not too satisfactory. I think next time i shall do hammers with turning palms facing shoulders at the top. But that makes hammers on the SS as well as on the DS ... hmmm 

Dec situps SS weighted leg raises - These were good.

Lying crunches - these were good as well. Decided to do only 1 set instead of two.

It struck me that i might be overdoing it for smaller parts on this S week. I had laid out the plan for 2 SS and 2 DS sets for all bodyparts. I think i should have reduced it for the smaller ones and/or increased it for the larger BP's. oh well, this is only for the S week besides i'm not trying to gain presently. Lets see how the next cycle goes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Cardio - 15Jul05*

Ellipitical Crosstrainer
5min warmup
Low @ level 3, rpm~40, 45secs/ High @level 6, rpm120-135, 15secs - time 8mins
4 min cooldown

Good session. Quite surprised i was able to get to rpm of 135-136 for most of the high. Wasnt sure if i was upto doing HIIT today, but decided to give it a try. Felt like doing a bit of rowing afterwards, but decided not to push it with the lowered cals, dont want to overdo things and loose lbm in the process.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Weight/BF - 16Jul05*

9-Apr-2005	161	16%	135.2	25.8
16-Apr-2005	160	16%	134.4	25.6
23-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
30-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
7-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
14-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
21-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
28-May-2005	158	15%	134.3	23.7
4-Jun-2005	158	15%	134.3	23.7
11-Jun-2005	156	14%	134.2	21.8
18-Jun-2005	155	14%	133.3	21.7
25-Jun-2005	154	14%	132.4	21.6
2-Jul-2005	153	13%	133.1	19.9
7-Jul-2005	153.5	13%	133.5	20.0
16-Jul-2005	152.8	13%	132.9	19.9


Verdict : 1/2 lb loss seems more like from lbm.  .. or it could just be the way the math  presently works out.

Today is start of reduced carb/cal cycling diet.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2005)

*Chest/Tris/Abs - 16Jul05*

DB Flat SS DB Inclines - wu (flat only) 50x8/35x8, 35x8 - 60x8/45x6, 60x5/45x6
Pec Dec DS - 120x8/90x8/60x8, 135x6/105x2/75x7
Push Down SS Arm Extn machine - 75x6/90x6, 75x8/80x8
DB Overhead extn - 40x8/30x8/20x8, 40x8/30x8/20x8
Lying Crunches - 50x10/40x10, 50x10/40x10

DB flat SS Inclines -  was daydreaming and forgot to do wu set and went straight to the working set  . It struck me at the end of the set that i didnt do a wu set. So did a wu set plus 2 regular sets. Didint quite make it to the RR of 8-10 for both sets.

Pec Dec -  this is my fav chest exercise. Havent done it for a while. Was a good wo and gives my chest a good beating. First set was good. Got greedy on the second and increased the weight. Churned out some good reps.

Pushdown SS arn extn - first set was good. But had to reduce the weight for the second on arm extn .

DB overheads - these were just fine. I think i could have done better with heavier weights, but decided not to push it.

Lying crunch machine - cancelled dec SS weighted leg raises. Abs are split on 2 days and i think a total of 8 sets is a bit much. This was it works out to a total of 4 sets.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
RI for S week is supposed to be cardiovascular recovery. I find that i take too much time in between. This wo was a total of 10 sets and took 75mins. Not good. It should have been more compact. Have noticed that all S wo's are like this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2005)

*Lower Back/Hammies/Calves - 17Jul05*

SLDL's SS DB lunges - wu (sldl only) 90x10, 90x10 - 180x8/45'sx8, 180 x10/45'sx8
Lying leg curls DS - 80x8/60x8, 80x8/60x8
Seated SS standing claf raise - 100x10/155x10, 100x10/155x10

Cardio
Ellip corsstrainer
15mins @ level1 @ rpm70
2min cooldown.

SLDL's ss Lunges -  SLDL's were good. But wasnt too happy with the DB lunges. Balance was a bit off and didnt get a good pump in my legs. middle&lower back hurt while doing them. 

Lying leg curls - these were fine. Max i have ever done one these was 80lb. So not really moved up in weight with them.

Seates SS standing calf - got to max rr for both of these. Not too intense. could have dont more weight but decided not to. Cancelled the 2 sled calf press DS to reduce volume.

Jumped on the corsstrainer and did some cardio. Was quite worked up by then so skipped the wu and went to max by the end of the first min. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is the end of S week. cycle will repeat next week. As the diet is down in cals/carbs. will resist from increasing weights/reps. Will try and match previous sessions only. Dont want to overdo things and loose lbm.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Adrian! 

How are things going on the lower cals? Are you getting hungry?

My fingers are crossed for you that you can get this over with quickly and painlessly...!! 

Also - If LBM starts to drop quickly then I say rethink it significantly. You might want to bring your cals back up to maintainence and give yourself a good re-feed...



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is the end of S week. cycle will repeat next week. As the diet is down in cals/carbs. will resist from increasing weights/reps. Will try and match previous sessions only. Dont want to overdo things and loose lbm.


I say, if you can, keep your weights HIGH and try to get them higher. You want to make sure you do not lose lean mass - and the best way to do this is to lift HEAVY and HARD.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!


Hey Emma 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are things going on the lower cals? Are you getting hungry?


Actually no, i dont! Mon & Tue were low days. I thought i would have to gnaw on my limbs between meals, but surprisingly i didnt feel any deep hunger pangs.  dont know if that is a good thing. It could be the higher levels of complete protein sources on those days also i did 1-1.5cups veggies.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> My fingers are crossed for you that you can get this over with quickly and painlessly...!!


Thanks, Emma. This week (sat) will be the first week at this lowered diet. So that should tell how things are going.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - If LBM starts to drop quickly then I say rethink it significantly. You might want to bring your cals back up to maintainence and give yourself a good re-feed...


Ok, will def keep a close eye out for that.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I say, if you can, keep your weights HIGH and try to get them higher. You want to make sure you do not lose lean mass - and the best way to do this is to lift HEAVY and HARD.


oh..ok.. i thought lifting hard on a cal restricted diet would not be a good idea. But i shall keep going and try to improve.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 20, 2005)

*Cardio - 19Jul05*

Ellipitical crosstrainer (HIIT)
All at level 2
5min warmup
RPM - low:40-45/high:116-126
5min cooldown

Rowing
level 1
10mins

Attempted the HIIT at 30 sec high/30sec low. Only managed to get the first 2 mins at that level. Did the next 3 at 20-25secs high. then had to a low for 90secs. Tried to do a few more highs after that, but only did one at 15sec high and called it quits (total 6 highs). This 30sec low/30sec high is quite tough. Need to work at it to improve.

Was not too satisfied with that HIIT session even though i was huffng anf puffing. So took a 5 min break and did 10min rowing at low-mod intensity.

Seems i might have retained some water this morning as i felt 'soft'. I think it might have been coz i used a bit of extra salt on a couple of the meals during the day. But couldnt help it. Just Tuna+veggies+olive oil  need plenty of salt (and pepper) to give it some taste to get it down my throat.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ellipitical crosstrainer (HIIT)
> All at level 2
> 5min warmup
> RPM - low:40-45/high:116-126
> ...


Getting tired so quickly could also be the lower carbs - less glycogen = less ability to do high intensity work... So don't get too discouraged! 

I think I said it before - but remember, if you do find it too hard to stick to HIIT sessions then 30 mins at a moderate intensity will get the job done too.



> Seems i might have retained some water this morning as i felt 'soft'. I think it might have been coz i used a bit of extra salt on a couple of the meals during the day. But couldnt help it. Just Tuna+veggies+olive oil  need plenty of salt (and pepper) to give it some taste to get it down my throat.


 LOL - what? You don't like the taste of olive oil?? 

Hmmm... What about things like adding lemon juice or bulsamic vinegar? Bulsamic vinegar + olive oil + black pepper makes a pretty yummy salad dressing. And what about like dried or fresh herbs (dill, mint, basil) or other spices (cayenne pepper etc)...??

Also - you could swap to avocado oil instead of olive oil... People find it is a little tastier on salads/vegetables.

But the bloat?? Hmm.. I doubt a little sald could cause a noticable bloat (not unless you went from no salt to LOTS of salt)... But the softness could also be the effects of the lower carbs (less carbs = less glycogen in muscles = 'softer' look).


I'm glad you are not too hungry.... That protein you eating is going to be saving you a lot of pain (and it will also be saving you lean muscle loss - so make sure you get it all in.. As I said - 1.5 x lean mass is an absolute MINIMUM when you are doing a diet that is low calorie/carb)!

Anyway - Hope the rest of your week goes well... Mine is nearly over!!  Yay for the weekend!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think I said it before - but remember, if you do find it too hard to stick to HIIT sessions then 30 mins at a moderate intensity will get the job done too.


I think for the next session, i shall try do as many mins of HIIT and then after a 5min break do some regular 20min cardio.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... What about things like adding lemon juice or bulsamic vinegar? Bulsamic vinegar + olive oil + black pepper makes a pretty yummy salad dressing. And what about like dried or fresh herbs (dill, mint, basil) or other spices (cayenne pepper etc)...??
> 
> Also - you could swap to avocado oil instead of olive oil... People find it is a little tastier on salads/vegetables.


Thanks for those suggestions! I shall def try them.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'm glad you are not too hungry.... That protein you eating is going to be saving you a lot of pain (and it will also be saving you lean muscle loss - so make sure you get it all in.. As I said - 1.5 x lean mass is an absolute MINIMUM when you are doing a diet that is low calorie/carb)!


Yep. Sticking strictly to the diet we storted out. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - Hope the rest of your week goes well... Mine is nearly over!!  Yay for the weekend!


Hopefully this weekend is going to be a cooler one. July is shaping up to probably be the hottest month in history so far. And yay for the weekend! Hope the cold is not too bad over there.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 21, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders - 20Jul05*

Squats - wu - 90 x10, 10 - 180 x6, 200x6,6
Leg Press - 320 x6, 6 + 380 x6
Leg Extn - 160 x6 + 180x5
DB Militaries - wu - 20x10 - 45x4,4
Upright rows - 50x6,6
Bent overs - 25x6 + 15x6

Squats - managed to get 6 reps with quads parallel or atleast near parallel. Since this is P week, decided to up the weights by 20lbs. On the 5th rep of the next set, i almost didnt make it up. My hips came up, but the weights didnt come up as quickly, so my back bent a bit. I think lost a bit of focus there. Didnt quite make it to quads parallel for these 2 sets, but went as low as i could.

Leg press - upped weights by 50lbs and got to max reps. Decided to do and extra test set and increased weight by another 40lbs and got out max RR. Could have gotten more reps, or increased weight, but being explosive on the push was being compromised with the weight.

Leg extn - 160 got to max RR. tried and extra set at 180 and got to max RR. I think i shall stick to 160 as heavier weight makes it diff to hold at the top and slow 3sec negatives.

DB milis - no change in these. same as last time. Couldnt get even an extra rep out. 

Upright rows - dropped weights by 20lbs. I wanted to focus on holding the weight at the top and slow 3 sec negatives. with heavier weight doing this form is difficult.

bent overs - first set same as last time. Tried a extra set with lower weight to hold at the top and slow negatives. 

The last two need focus and lighter weights to do the 0/1/3 tempo. Tried my best to focus on tempo. Didnt do too well on focussing on RI. Need to reduce the time on the smaller muscles.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have noticed that for the past few weeks the squat racks are busy at the time i get to the gym with the same guys. Looks like all of us have scheduled to use them, though some were using the rack to do BB militaries and/or shrugs 

Maybe from the next schedule, i shall start with Leg press. Lets see how it goes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Met a colleague in the kitchen who i havent seen in several weeks. She asked if i lost weight  Dont get me wrong. Normally i get  if a get told  i look skinny. Telling me i look skinny is like telling most others they have put on weight, considering my lifelong drama to get big. But considering that i AM presently trying to lose, i was happy. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quads are kinds sore after this wo. But i want to get this fat loss going. Think i shall try some mod 20min cardio after todays back/bi wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 22, 2005)

*Upper Back/Bis/Abs - 21Jul05*

WG seated rows - wu 60x10,10 - 130 x6, 6, 7
Bent over rows - 130 x5, 110x7 + 7
V grip pulldowns - 180 x6 + 6
EZ BB curls - 55 x6, 60x5 + 4
Hammers - 45x2, 40x6
Single arm cable curls - 30 x4 + preacher machine - 60x6
Weighted leg raises - 25x3, 3
Lying Crunches - 65x6, 75x8

Treadmill
20mins @4.5mph
3min cooldown

WG seated rows -  increased these by 10lbs. Managed to get decent form/tempo.

Bent over rows - tired these aith 130 as per the last set of previopus P session. But didnt like it as couldnt get a good tempo. So reduced weight to focus more on tempo.

V grip - Same weight as last time, but did an extra set.

BB curls - did 5lb more than last time also used the EZ bar compared to straight bar that used last time. Got to max RR. so went up another 5lbs and got in RR. Did one more set and got to min RR.

Hammers - tried 45's instead of 40's that i used last time. But got only 2 reps out. Guess the BB curls took some energy away. So i ate humble pie and went back to 40's and got to max RR. decided not to do more to overkill my bi's

seated Single arm curls -  i dont know why i botherred with this. Last time i decided to change, but i forgot to do so. These are not satisfying. So i did another set at the preacher machine. Couldnt think of anything else to do for arm work at that moment.

Weighted leg raises - couldnt find even one of the 20's DB.  so tried it with 25lb. Didnt make it into RR of 4-6. But eill work towards improving this next time.

Lying crunches machine - This dosent work for lowrep/high weights. Good for DS stuff, though. I easily got to max RR and used the max nbr of plates on the machine  need to find another way to do low rep ab work.

Need to focus and reduce the RI on this routine. Feels like it is taking too long for the number of sets/reps.

Was feeling a little down about the slow progress of bf loss. So got on the treadmill and did 20mins@4.5mph. Was sweating a lot. Hopefully this total wo of ~105mins does not have any adverse effect. 

I think i hold back on the cardio due to fears of lbm loss. But from now on until i get to 10% i am going to include a 20-30min mod cardio on back and chest days in addition to the regular cardio days where i increase the cardio as well. Hope i am not biting off more than i can chew and it will be benificial.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2005)

*Cardio - 23Jul05*

Ellipitical
5min warmup @45rpm level1
10min HIIT - low level 3; 15secs/high level 6; 45secs.
5min cooldown

5min break

Treadmill
2min warmup
30min @ 5.0mph
5min cooldown

Pushed as much as i could on ellipitical. and managed to get 10mins out. Then took a break and got on the treadmill. Planned for 20mins, but pushed myself and got 30mins out. Wasnt sure i was going to make it. but i did. Could have maybe done a bit more, but ankles, calves and knees were probably getting stressed out. Havent done treadmill in a long time. Esp a point on the right knee to the right of the kneecap began to hurt. It still is a bit uncomfortable today and hopefully nothing serious.

Did this cardio session with the hope that it would make my fat loss move forward. But lookslike it might have had an adverse effect. (see bf info below)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2005)

*Weight/BF - 23Jul05*

9-Apr-2005	161	16%	135.2	25.8
16-Apr-2005	160	16%	134.4	25.6
23-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
30-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
7-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
14-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
21-May-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
28-May-2005	158	15%	134.3	23.7
4-Jun-2005	158	15%	134.3	23.7
11-Jun-2005	156	14%	134.2	21.8
18-Jun-2005	155	14%	133.3	21.7
25-Jun-2005	154	14%	132.4	21.6
2-Jul-2005	153	13%	133.1	19.9
7-Jul-2005	153.5	13%	133.5	20.0
16-Jul-2005	152.8	13%	132.9	19.9
23-Jul-2005	151.4	13%	131.7	19.7

Verdict : -3.5lbm & -4.2fat

This means i am down -1.2lbm & -0.2fat from last week  Assuming that i can hold the lbm, when i average 151.0 i should drop to 12%, according to the math. So next week will tell if that will happen. If not i shall have to go back to the previous higher carb/cal cycle diet. Or maybe i should have lotsa carbs tomorrow as a refeed since tomorrow is a high day as well?? not sure


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This means i am down -1.2lbm & -0.2fat from last week


  that's crappy Adrian ..

 I've just given up on ever trying to REALLY lower my carbs , I find if I do I lose tons of LBM.
 Remeber when I carb cycled last time and my no carb days where I'd eat 1000 cals that was great for me  - did nothing for me , and just lost lots of LBM. But now I find with my carbs being 400+ everyday things are going great for me .

 Maybe super low carbs / low cals just isn't gonna work for ya?? And your just better sucking it up and taking things slower...
 You'll see next week I guess ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 9-Apr-2005	161	16%	135.2	25.8
> 16-Apr-2005	160	16%	134.4	25.6
> 23-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
> 30-Apr-2005	159	15%	135.2	23.9
> ...


Adrian - I thought that this would happen.. 

So just quickly (my sister is letting me on to check my e-mails)...

Refeed... Do not risk it.

High carb for the next 24-36 hrs. Aim for 6-8g per lean mass over the first 24hrs and 3 to 4 over the next 12 hrs but don't worry if you go over a little.

Low fat, moderate fibre stuff - bagels, bread, pasta, rice, FF pancakes, FF waffles, rice-crackers, some oats... and a little fruit... a little FF dairy is fine too.

Make sure the whole day is LOW FAT (take your fish oils but try to lose the rest)!!! And keep protein moderate - 1.25g/pound (do not look specifically for protein - most if it will come). 

Hope all is well... Sorry I can't spend a little more time here....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's crappy Adrian ..


Yes. The last thing i need is lbm loss 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Maybe super low carbs / low cals just isn't gonna work for ya?? And your just better sucking it up and taking things slower...
> You'll see next week I guess ..


I took Emmas advice and carbed up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian - I thought that this would happen..
> 
> So just quickly (my sister is letting me on to check my e-mails)...


Thanks for taking the time to post, Emma. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Refeed... Do not risk it.
> 
> High carb for the next 24-36 hrs. Aim for 6-8g per lean mass over the first 24hrs and 3 to 4 over the next 12 hrs but don't worry if you go over a little.


Ok, i ate a crapload of carbs today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 24, 2005)

*Chest/Tris/Abs - 23Jul05*

BB flat bench - 50 x9,10 - 100 x5,4 +110x2
DB incline - 55's x5,5
BB declines - 70 x6, 80x6
Weighted dips - 0
Pushdowns - 90x4, 80x5 + 80x6
Overhead extn - 45x6,6 + 45x6
weighted leg raises - 0
Seated Leg raises - 100x6, 110x4

BB bench - no change fro last time

DB inclines & BB declines- cant really compare as was using diff weights the previous time.

Pushdowns - up 10lbs for the first set. But decided to reduce for the rest to focus more on 3sec negatives

Weighted dips - didnt much like these last time. Holding the DB with my feet was a bit tricky. So unless i buys a belt and chain to hold plates, this is out. As an alternate i used the assisted dips machine to do a few reps and may make that a regular next time in place of this.

Overhead DB extn - cant really compare. But i did 1 set 45db for 4reps last time. So i guess this time i am up by 2 reps. Could increase weight next time

Weighted leg raises - didnt do these. See below.

Lying crunches - Did these at the seated machine as i seem to have maxed out the plated on the lying machine.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
My knee incident from fridays cardio session acted up. it wasnt too bad when i woke up. But seemed to get bad on an off. I suspect that it was due to the way i lie down on the couch. Was quite painful sometimes and i ws walking with a limp. Walking up and down stairs was very painful and slow. So i decided to not to do anything to aggrivate the situation. hence dropped weighted leg raises and cardio.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lower back/ hammies - 24Jul05*

Considering the knee situation. I skipped todays wo. I did wake up with no problems and only a mild discomfort in my knee. But decided to play it safe and skipped todays wo. Will try and do a make up session with quads/shoulders on tuesday.

I suspect the running on the treadmill might have dislodged a ligament at the side of my knee. But i guess it is on its way to healing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*burp* i ate sooo many carbs today. I have never eaten this much of bread in one day in my life!!

Here is what i ate :
item (cals/fat/carb/pro)
80g Oats (311/5/54/13)
1scoop whey (132/2/4/24)
1/2 apple (40/0/10/0)

4 english muffins (each 130/1/28/5)
1/2 tbsp stem ginger marmalade
1 Whole wheat & soy bagel (300/2/56/14)

2 Whole wheat & soy bagels (each 300/2/56/14)
Philadelphia light garden vegetable cream cheese spread (1tbsp - 25/2/1/1)

2 6" dinner rolls (each 100/2/19/3 - just a guess)
120g grilled chicken breast (181/4/0/34)
Some steamed eggplant/aubergine/brinjal

1 Whole wheat & soy bagel (300/2/56/14)
Philadelphia light garden vegetable cream cheese spread (1tbsp - 25/2/1/1)
2 english muffins (each 130/1/28/5)
Some Jam

6FOC

soooo approximately all that works out to.....
cals - 3300
fat - 45g (0.33g/lbm)
carbs - 492 (3.69g/lbm) 
pro - 167 (1.25g/lbm)

well, i thought i would have at least gotten to 6g/lbm carbs but i barely made half!  Oh well. I'll have the rest tomorrow. 

Emma, would it be better to go back to the previous carb cycle diet  after tomorrow?


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 24, 2005)

lol recalc your totals again 
 45 x 9 = 405
 492 x 4 = 1968
 167 x 4 = 668

 405 + 1968 + 668 = 3041

 lol I knew it was a little off cause my high carb days look similar to that except my protein / carb intake is higher and mine just barely makes it around 3300 cals ..

 P.S. If you're having another carb fest , eat some pasta as well!  it's the only way I can get 600G of carbs in me LOL

 about your knee


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok - Not as good as it needed to be (You needed to take a leaf out of my suggestions to tom - that meant you should have cracked open the gatorade.... And the kiddie cereal... And the pasta too...)....

Oh well....

For tomorrow.... Umm.... You could consider doing a GOOD workout and do another higher carb day. Don't try to hit the REALLY high carb levels that I suggested (it is not nearly as effective on the second 24 hrs and you may spill over) but do another moderately high day of 3-4 x total weight (so something like ~550g carbs).  Protein ~150-200g and LOW LOW LOW fats - so try to get/keep it at 30-40g.  So totals ~3300 cals.

Pre-workout meal should be a GOOD carb meal (oats + banana) and so should the PWO shake (dextrose or tootsie rolls?) and PWO meal (pasta or the like).. They should all be up near/above 100g carbs (90-100g before, 130-150g immediately PWO and then another 90-100g in the next meal). That is 300-350g right there.

You might want to consider doing a full body workout tomorrow for this purpose. Low reps (5 reps/set), 3-5 working sets + 2 warm up sets. eg:

Deadlifts 
1 x 8 reps (not to failure - use 12 rep weight), 
1 x 6 reps (use 10 rep weight), 
4 x 5 reps

Then you could alternate these (rest 30 sec after first exercise then 120 after the second):
Bench press  
1 x 8 reps (use 12 rep weight), 
4 x 5 reps

Cable row
1 x 8 reps (with 12 rep weight), 
4 x 5 reps


Then alternate the following as above:
DB overhead press
1 x 8 reps
4 x 5 reps

WG Lat pulls
1 x 8 reps
4 x 5 reps


But that is if you want (it will help with partitioning to your muscles)... NO CARDIO EITHER!!!

But - if you are unsure, then stick to your normal workout.


After that - I say go back to maintainence (~2200-2300 cals) for the next 2 days (rest the day following this... then the next day get back to your workouts) and see how your body reacts to the carb up...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol recalc your totals again
> 45 x 9 = 405
> 492 x 4 = 1968
> 167 x 4 = 668
> ...


The cal values i put there were the values as per the labels on the products. But if i calc as you did, there is always a diff. I never figured out why that was.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - Not as good as it needed to be (You needed to take a leaf out of my suggestions to tom - that meant you should have cracked open the gatorade.... And the kiddie cereal... And the pasta too...)....
> 
> Oh well....


Oh. I guess i instictively picked up the clean stuff. Oh well. *dammit* 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For tomorrow.... Umm.... You could consider doing a GOOD workout and do another higher carb day. Don't try to hit the REALLY high carb levels that I suggested (it is not nearly as effective on the second 24 hrs and you may spill over) but do another moderately high day of 3-4 x total weight (so something like ~550g carbs).  Protein ~150-200g and LOW LOW LOW fats - so try to get/keep it at 30-40g.  So totals ~3300 cals.


Ok. This i am prepared for today. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Pre-workout meal should be a GOOD carb meal (oats + banana) and so should the PWO shake (dextrose or tootsie rolls?) and PWO meal (pasta or the like).. They should all be up near/above 100g carbs (90-100g before, 130-150g immediately PWO and then another 90-100g in the next meal). That is 300-350g right there.


This i am not prepared for  . I just saw this message and i am in the office. My pwo stuff/whey..etc is at home. So i guess i shall do the carb up day today(mon). 

Tomorrow (tue) is cardio day and the next day (wed) is quads/shoulders + make up for the missed wo (hammies/calves) of sunday. I'll go upto maintenence, but should i continue that routine or do the full body wo you suggested for tomorrow(tue)? Either way, i'll come prepared for a wo tomorrow(tue) and rest on wed. Let me know which way to go.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> After that - I say go back to maintainence (~2200-2300 cals) for the next 2 days (rest the day following this... then the next day get back to your workouts) and see how your body reacts to the carb up...


Ok, so today(mon) carb up (550g). Tue/wed maintenence level.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 25, 2005)

Sister is still asleep but I am checking in before I head off to the gym... 

I only have 10 minutes but I really wanted to respond to this so I hope it is clear what I am trying to say....



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This i am not prepared for  . I just saw this message and i am in the office. My pwo stuff/whey..etc is at home. So i guess i shall do the carb up day today(mon).


Ok - Now I am confused... It is Monday now for you right? So you are half way through the day already right? So how can you do the carb up when the day is already half gone? 



> Tomorrow (tue) is cardio day and the next day (wed) is quads/shoulders + make up for the missed wo (hammies/calves) of sunday. I'll go upto maintenence, but should i continue that routine or do the full body wo you suggested for tomorrow(tue)? Either way, i'll come prepared for a wo tomorrow(tue) and rest on wed. Let me know which way to go.


Ok - It was ment to go:
Sunday - No workout. HIGH CARB at 7-8g carbs/pound
Monday - Full body workout. NO CARDIO!! Mod carb at 3-4g carb/pound
Tuesday - Rest. NO CARDIO. Maintainence (~2300 cals)
Wednesday - ?? Workout. Maintainence (~2300 cals)

So that is what I was suggesting.... That way you load the carbs - then do a killer full body workout (so those carbs are put to their maximal use in building/repairing after that workout) then you do not waste them the next day on cardio...



> Ok, so today(mon) carb up (550g). Tue/wed maintenence level.


I am not sure what you have decided, but either way do maintainence for Tues and Wed. Do not step on the scale Tuesday but weigh in on the Wed morning to see what is happening...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - Now I am confused... It is Monday now for you right? So you are half way through the day already right? So how can you do the carb up when the day is already half gone?


Am in the middle of the day and in the middle of the carb up. I came to the office prepared to do the carb up diet but not for a wo  diet 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - It was ment to go:
> Sunday - No workout. HIGH CARB at 7-8g carbs/pound


Done


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Monday - Full body workout. NO CARDIO!! Mod carb at 3-4g carb/pound


No workout/cardio. Didnt prepare for this.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tuesday - Rest. NO CARDIO. Maintainence (~2300 cals)


Could wo here instead, thought i understand it might not be as effective.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wednesday - ?? Workout. Maintainence (~2300 cals)


Could continue wo schedule.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So that is what I was suggesting.... That way you load the carbs - then do a killer full body workout (so those carbs are put to their maximal use in building/repairing after that workout) then you do not waste them the next day on cardio...


Ok, i guess i screwed up again, in that case. today is a carb up, but no wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2005)

*Diet - mod carb up - 25jul05*

Item -	cals	carb	fat	pro
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1scoop whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1 english muffin	130	28	1	5

200g cooked brown rice	222	46	2	6
86g cooked chicken breast	142	0	3	27
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
1low fat granola bar	105	20	2.5	1.1

1.5 whole wheat bagel	450	84	3	21
1/2 tbsp light cream cheese	12	1	0.5	0.5

.5bagel	150	28	1	7
1low fat granola bar	105	20	2.5	1.1

7" banana	105	27	0	1
85g (dry weight) pasta	307	63	1.4	11
35g egg-whey protein	99	3.5	1.4	24

4 muffins (w/ginger marmalade)	520	112	4	20

100g (dry)weight pasta	361	74	1.6	12.94
1/2 can tuna	60	0	0	15
180g cottege cheese	80	8.64	3.71	21.6

6 FOC's	54	0	6	0 (spread throughout the day)

Total	

Cals = 3227	
Carbs = 554.64 (3.66/total weight)
Fat = 38.07 (0.25/total weight)
Pro = 204.64 (1.35/total weight)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 27, 2005)

*Full Body wo - 26Jul05*

Emma, i did the routine you suggested.. and more  Only i didnt do the alternate between exercises. Since i work out after work, it is the busiest time at the gym and getting 2 equip would be diff. I think this was a great wo session. Hopefully the carb up diet and wo had some positive benifit. It didnt go as per the plan you laid out (diet/off + diet/wo ...) due to some miscommunication between us. and besides when it comes to these things i am not the sharpest knife in the drawer. 

SLDL's - wu 140x8, 160x6 - 200x6, 5, 210x5 *(pr)*  , 5 : RI = 2-2.5mins
DB Flat Bench - wu 45x8 - 60x6, 70x1, 60x5, 60x5 + 60x4  : RI = 90-120secs
CG Seated rows - wu 100x8 - 140x5 *(pr)*  , 5, 5, 7 : RI = 90-120secs
DB Overhead Press - wu 30x8, 35x6 - 45x3, 45x1, 40x5  , 4 : RI = 90-120secs
WG Lat pulldown - wu 130x6, 135x6 - 180x5, 165x5  , 150x5, 180x5 : RI = 90-120secs
Leg Press - wu270x8 - 430x5, 450x5 *(pr)*  , 5, 6 + 6 : RI = 90-120secs

Total time = 1h 45m

SLDL's - Got the first working set done. Was good. So got brave and upped the weight. Thought i would go up by 20lbs, but decided to be brave and not foolish. So i upped it by10lbs only. Worked just fine. Did it with good form. I focus a lot on hold position of back and shoulders, but keep forgetting to push my butt out. Need to remember that. 

DB bench - these were ok. 60's were not too diff. I looked for the 65's, but they were taken. I tried 70's, but got only one miserable rep. So went back to 60's and took revenge by doing an extra set at the end. 

CG Seated rows - Upped the weight by 20lbs. But seated rows on my previous routine was WG and this was CG with palms facing each other. I guess that probably helped me move more weights. I could have probably hiked up the weight, but i noticed form was getting a bit compromised. So i squeezed out a couple of extra reps at the last set. Oh well, good ego boost. Considering the plates go upto 200. 

DB overhead - I suddenly remembered Emma saying i should do 2 wu sets and  1 did only 1 for bench and rows. So i did 2 for these. But that was stupid to do considering shoulders were pretty worked after bench and rows. I shouldnt have even bothered with warmups. Anyway. as a result of bench, rows and 2 warmups, shoulders were quite fried. 45's were a tad bit heavy. So i went down to 40's and did the rest. 

WG lat pulldown - Should have cut down on warmups on these as well. Anyway, 180 was quite heavy and couldnt get it past my chin. Felt a knot in my lats when pulling down as well. so i reduced the weight to do better form. Though i could do more reps, i didnt bother. i stuck to max 5 reps and kept the RI in focus. But got a bit pissed at the weights as they seemed light and did the last set with 180. Form was much worse. 

Leg Press - This was not part of the routine Emma mentioned. But i decided to throw them in. They were really good. So good that i did an extra set at the end. 

This was an AWESOME wo. Felt good and i broke a few records as well. Never did a full body wo before. I was sore all over even before i left the gym. I kepts a strict watch over the RI. It could have been better, but probably was one of the best wo in terms of RI. I was very focussed and had plenty of strength. I guess it was the 2 days off as well as all those extra crabs swimming through my veins. :bounce:

It did make me think that i might not be training to the max on my P/RR/S routine as i have been sticking to a longer RI as suggested by gopro. This was a total of 26 working sets and took 1h 45m and my chest P routine,for example, is a total of only 15sets working sets but i take ~1h 20m - 1h 40m. So i need to revise that strategy. Though keeping in mind those wo's were on a lowered carb/cal diet.

Today (27jul) is an off day with maint cals (~2300). I shall weight myself tomorrow morning and see how things worked out. 

Should i be going back to the lower carb cycle diet after that?


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 27, 2005)

Kick - ass work-out Adrain!  
 Congratz on all those PR's!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Kick - ass work-out Adrain!
> Congratz on all those PR's!!


Thanks!  I was soo sore i had to take the next day off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 28, 2005)

Todays weight/bf
153.4	14%	131.9lbm	21.5fat
So according to the math, i am +0.2lbm and +1.8fat and my bf has gone up by 1%  I shall take my weight/bf on sat morning and record the average.

I have gone back to the lower carb cycle diet, but not as per the schedule with all the recent changes. So following is the schedule for this week:

Sunday - Carb up/no Training
Monday - mod carb up/no Training
Tuesday- Maint diet (~2300)/Full Body wo
Wednesday - Maint Diet/ No training .. too sore
Thursday (today) - carb cycle med diet (~1900)/Quads +delts
Friday -  carb cycle med diet (~1900)/Upper Back+bis
Saturday - carb cycle low diet (~1600)/Cardio
Sunday - carb cycle High diet (~2500)/Lower back+calves and make up Chest+tris

Took yesterday off as i was quite sore. Especially delts as well as upperback, quads and Hammies. Delts and quads/hammies still a bit sore but i am going to try and get a wo in today. Cardio is only 1 session this week. Will try and give it a whole hour of mixed stuff. Hopefully next week i shall be back on track to the diet/wo routine. But this time if i need to carb up, i will be prepared.  No more oats, 100% WW muffins, 100% WW bagels..etc. Bloat from those was insane. I'll only use 1 item with a higher fibre and the rest simple/easy carbs.

I think all those muffins+bagels+ginger jam+cream cheese.. spoiled me. Going back to sweet potatoes+brocolli+tuna was 

Sat i have been invited to a BBQ so methinks it may not turn out to be a low diet as planned, as me will have a couple of beers (i'll see if i can get the low carb crap) plus plenty of eats (i'll stick to the protein stuff.) But who knows, a few  beers in me and i would be willing to stick anything down my throat.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 29, 2005)

*Quads/Shoulders RR - 28Jul05*

Squats - wu 70x8,10 - 140x10,10,10
Leg Press - 270x12,12
Leg Extn - 100x15
Db Milis - wu 15x10, 35 - 35x9,9
Upright rows - 40x10,9
Bent Overs - 20x15

Squats - Last session, i did 160x8 for 2 sets. But decided to go down 20lbs to do a better ROM. besides quads were still a bit sore after the foll body wo.

Leg press -  same as last time

Leg extn - managed to get 2 extra reps

DB milis & upright rows - no change on the first set. 1 extra rep on the second

Bent overs - 2 extra reps.

Kenp a strict watch on RI. ~2-2.5 mins on squats and leg press and 1-2mins on remaining. Though i had to take 3-5mins between some exercises as i had to wait for equip and get it set up..etc. But anyways, it was a great wo coz i managed to get it done in 55mins. Considering this previous session i took 75mins! So big improvement there. 

However while i focussed on the RI, the tempo of 2/1/2 wasnt good. It was more like 1/0/1. Oh well, baby steps. Once i get the routine done with a good RI, i can then shift the focus to the tempo.

Planned to do a med diet today, but when i packed my meals yesterday, i packed up a low diet as Friday is supposed to be a low day. Lets see how this plays out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 30, 2005)

*Weight/BF - 30Jul05*

So this is the average of the day after the carb up and this morning.

9-Apr-2005	161	16.0%	135.2	25.8
16-Apr-2005	160	16.0%	134.4	25.6
23-Apr-2005	159	15.0%	135.2	23.9
30-Apr-2005	159	15.0%	135.2	23.9
7-May-2005	159	15.0%	135.2	23.9
14-May-2005	159	15.0%	135.2	23.9
21-May-2005	159	15.0%	135.2	23.9
28-May-2005	158	15.0%	134.3	23.7
4-Jun-2005	158	15.0%	134.3	23.7
11-Jun-2005	156	14.0%	134.2	21.8
18-Jun-2005	155	14.0%	133.3	21.7
25-Jun-2005	154	14.0%	132.4	21.6
2-Jul-2005	153	13.0%	133.1	19.9
7-Jul-2005	153.5	13.0%	133.5	20.0
16-Jul-2005	152.8	13.0%	132.9	19.9
23-Jul-2005	151.4	13.0%	131.7	19.7
30-Jul-2005	152.7	13.5%	132.1	20.6

So compared to last week, i am +0.4lbm and +0.9fat. I am not much better off than i was at the beginning of the month


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So this is the average of the day after the carb up and this morning.
> 
> 9-Apr-2005	161	16.0%	135.2	25.8
> 30-Jul-2005	152.7	13.5%	132.1	20.6
> ...



Ok... There are two ways to go:
1. Try for 2 more weeks but change your ratio's
Protein: 250g/day
Fats: 60g/day
Carbs: ~100g/day (net - not including fibre)
TOTAL = ~ 2000

Load your carbs pre/post workout (40g pre and 60g post) and then the rest of the day have fats, protein + copious amounds of green vegetables.

During this I would drop the intense cardio and do three sessions of 30 minutes of moderate stuff instead. Keep weight training 3 to 4 times a week. Keep it HEAVY.


2. Increase to maintainence (keep protein high though - 220g/complete protein a day) and sit there for 2 weeks. Maintain your cardio 3 times a week (moderate) and keep your weight training up too... During this time you can think about making a new diet/workout plan and then go ahead and just start a slow bulk.

You know the drill 
- Increase total food intake by 10% every 2 weeks or so... And I would still keep protein a little higher - complete proteins at 220g/day.
- Consider decreasing your cardio - start with three and then make one of the cardio session low intensity (45 minutes) and two moderate (30 minutes)then, if you need to, decrease to two low intensity and one moderate or cut it back to 2 sessions/week.


Personally - I would be tempted by the second option....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally - I would be tempted by the second option....


Ok, i'll go with the option that you are inclined to go with. 

The comming shock week would make this p/rr/s cycle a total of 6 weeks. After that i shall take a week off (total cals ~2000?) and rework the diet as per your suggestions. 

I was thinking that since i am already on a carb/cal cycle diet, i could continue on that but with a simpler version. So something like a low day for off and cardio days and a high day for weight training days. Would that be effective or would you suggest a linear diet rather than a cyclical one?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, i'll go with the option that you are inclined to go with.


Right. Good plan.



> The comming shock week would make this p/rr/s cycle a total of 6 weeks. After that i shall take a week off (total cals ~2000?) and rework the diet as per your suggestions.


I would not take a week off yet... 6 weeks is too soon. 

What about 2 full body workout days + 2 or 3 cardio days? You could also do a 3 day split with light 'speed' work type stuff. Doing speed doubles or triples using 60-70% your 1 rep maximum.

And 2000 cals would be too low - you want to give your body a bit of relief - so during that time I would sit at ~2200-2300 cals (~230g protein, 230g carbs, 50g fats).



> I was thinking that since i am already on a carb/cal cycle diet, i could continue on that but with a simpler version. So something like a low day for off and cardio days and a high day for weight training days. Would that be effective or would you suggest a linear diet rather than a cyclical one?


Do you mean during your bulk?

 Well, keeping things simple usually works most of the time... And on off days your intake should be lower simply because you will not be having a PWO shake. Also - if your cardio is only of moderate intensity then you don't technically need a PWO shake for that (just make sure you have a good solid meal ~60 mins before and within an hour after) so that will mean your intake will alter to a certain degree on these days too...

You could, over the next two weeks at maintainence, sit at the above intake I suggested but keep that slight variability in it (lower on off/cardio days and higher for your weights days) and see how your body responds to these levels (do weight 2 x a week) then alter your macro's accordingly.

eg:
M - weights (higher intake - say 2400 cals, 270g carb)
T - cardio (moderate intake - say, 2250 cals, 230g carb)
W - off (lower intake - say, 2100 cals, 190g carb)
T - weights
F - cardio
S - cardio
S - off
M - weights
T - cardio
W - off
T - weights
F - cardio
S - off
S - off
START NEW ROUTINE

 

But if you wanted to get really fancy and do something really cyclic you could consider doing something like UD2 mass... It would be hard, but it is lots of fun and the results should be good...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Cardio - 30Jul05*

HIIT on Ellipitical
wu - 4min
low 45sec @ ~40rpm/high 15sec @ 118-126 rpm - 8min
cd - 3min

5min break

wu 2 min
low 45sec @ ~40rpm/high 15sec @ 118-126 rpm - 5min
cd - 2min

Did my 'old style' HIIT. Surprisingly could do a higher rpm than i previously could. However i would take this with a grain of salt as i doubt all the machines are tuned equally.

First session was good, but i still wasnt satisfied. So took a 5 min break and did another 5 mins. On the last high os this set, i really gave it all i got and hit an rpm of 128-130  so that could be considered a PR.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Lower back/ hammies + Chest/Tris/Abs - 31jul05*

SLDL's - wu 90x8, 8 - 200x5, 6, 6
Stationary Lunges - 90x10,12,15/12
Standing aclf raises - 155 x10, 115x12, 95x20, 20
Flat Bench - wu 40x10,10 - 90x8,6,5 
DB Incline - 35x12,12,9
Pushdowns - 75x7,65x10,55x13

This was a combo of last weks missed P lowerback and rr chest routine. I adjusted the volume to compensate. However i wasnt feeling too energised for this routine so it wasnt satisfactory that it took 90mins.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would not take a week off yet... 6 weeks is too soon.
> 
> What about 2 full body workout days + 2 or 3 cardio days?


I'll do that for the next two weeks. Similar to what i did last week? That would make this cycle a total of 7 weeks. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And 2000 cals would be too low - you want to give your body a bit of relief - so during that time I would sit at ~2200-2300 cals (~230g protein, 230g carbs, 50g fats).


Ok, i have a diet for 2700 (incl ~500cals pwo) which we discussed earlier. I shall use it in the meantime. I shall work out a new diet with the macros you posted above during this time.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Do you mean during your bulk?
> 
> Well, keeping things simple usually works most of the time... And on off days your intake should be lower simply because you will not be having a PWO shake. Also - if your cardio is only of moderate intensity then you don't technically need a PWO shake for that (just make sure you have a good solid meal ~60 mins before and within an hour after) so that will mean your intake will alter to a certain degree on these days too...


I'll alter the cardio and skip the pwo shake. So, (2700*2 + 2200*5) /7 = 2343 for the next two weeks.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could, over the next two weeks at maintainence, sit at the above intake I suggested but keep that slight variability in it (lower on off/cardio days and higher for your weights days) and see how your body responds to these levels (do weight 2 x a week) then alter your macro's accordingly.
> 
> eg:
> M - weights (higher intake - say 2400 cals, 270g carb)
> ...


I'll use that. with some changes to the days to compensate for the wo i did yesterday.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But if you wanted to get really fancy and do something really cyclic you could consider doing something like UD2 mass... It would be hard, but it is lots of fun and the results should be good...


 oh no. Am not looking to  make things difficult. The only reason i would go for if it would be of greater benifit. I guess i shall do the standard diet for the bulk with a mod intensity cardio and skip the pwo shake for cardio days. I'll leave the complicated diet stuff for later if things stall.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Adrian,

Just quickly (using my sisters computer to check e-mails before I hit the gym)...


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'll do that for the next two weeks. Similar to what i did last week? That would make this cycle a total of 7 weeks.


I would not use SLDLs as your primary move - but something very similar to that routine would be good... Something like:
DL
DB Flat Bench 
A row (eg: T bar, Bent over BB, seated)
DB Overhead Press 
WG Lat pulldown
Leg Press 

Then for the other routine something like:
Squats
High Incline Bench
WG Chins/Lat pulls
WG dips
Some form of row
Romanian DLs



> Ok, i have a diet for 2700 (incl ~500cals pwo) which we discussed earlier. I shall use it in the meantime. I shall work out a new diet with the macros you posted above during this time.
> 
> ... I'll alter the cardio and skip the pwo shake. So, (2700*2 + 2200*5) /7 = 2343 for the next two weeks.


Average of 2300 to 2500 would be good for you... I think you tend to hover slightly low for what you should be eating... So don't worry about things too much. The two weeks should be giving you a mental break and a physical break. So if you want to eat more - eat more.



> oh no. Am not looking to  make things difficult. The only reason i would go for if it would be of greater benifit. I guess i shall do the standard diet for the bulk with a mod intensity cardio and skip the pwo shake for cardio days. I'll leave the complicated diet stuff for later if things stall.


Well - UD2 mass is meant to give excellent results (good gains, less fat gains).... As will another rotation type program as well (as long as it is non-stupid)... As will keeping things more linear (once again, as long as it is not stupid).. 

So do what you feel comfortable with - and experiment if you want to experiment!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would not use SLDLs as your primary move - but something very similar to that routine would be good... Something like:


Ok, i was also thinking of mixing the rep range as well as keeping the shoulder work to a min as they get worked with the chest and back anyway:

All sets 6-8 reps, aiming for the lower end.
Regular DLs (4sets)
DB Flat Bench (4sets)
Bent over BB rows(4sets)
DB Overhead Press (2sets)
WG Lat pulldown(2sets)
Leg Press(4sets)

Then for the other routine something like:
All sets 8-10 reps, aiming for the higher end.
Squats (3sets)
High Incline Bench (3sets)
CG Lat pulls (3sets)
WG dips (3sets)
WG Seated rows (3sets)
Romanian DLs (3sets)



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Average of 2300 to 2500 would be good for you... I think you tend to hover slightly low for what you should be eating...


Guilty as charged, i guess. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So don't worry about things too much. The two weeks should be giving you a mental break and a physical break. So if you want to eat more - eat more.


ok 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well - UD2 mass is meant to give excellent results (good gains, less fat gains).... As will another rotation type program as well (as long as it is non-stupid)... As will keeping things more linear (once again, as long as it is not stupid)..


for some reason seems this book is out of print. cant find it on amazon.ca or other major online bookstores. Will look for it in store or as a last resort will get the pdf version.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So do what you feel comfortable with - and experiment if you want to experiment!


I have come up with this diet, which i shall continue until i get come up with another cyclical diet later:

Item - Cals - carb - fat - pro
Meal#1				
50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
45g  whey	170	6.04	2.44	30
1Apple	81	21	0	0
TOTAL	443	58.24	5.69	38.12

Meal#2				
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
110g cooked chicken breast	181	0	4.4	34
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0				
TOTAL	377	33	10.4	37

Meal#3				
1 can tuna	146	0	2	30
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
85g cottage cheese	106	4.76	1.28	10.2				
TOTAL	494	46.76	7.88	48.9

Meal#4				
50g Oats	192	31.2	3.25	8.12
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
40g Egg-Whey Protein	141	5	2	33.75
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
TOTAL	393	46.2	7.55	41.87

Meal#5				
100g Sweet potato	86	20	0	2
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6				
1 can tuna	146	0	2	30
85g cottage cheese	106	4.76	1.28	10.2
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	408	34.76	5.58	48.2

Meal#6				
15g walnuts	92	2	9	2
250g Cottage Cheese	112	12.2	5.2	30
TOTAL	204	14.2	14.2	32

MEALS TOTAL	2319	233.16	51.3	246.09

PWO				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
45g  whey	170	6.04	2.44	30
TOTAL	428	57.84	5	37.4

Number of shakes per week	2 (for the next 2 weeks, upped to 4 after that)			

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2441.29	249.69	52.73	256.78
Percent Split	100.00%	39.94%	18.98%	41.08%

1.89	Carbs per LBM
0.40	Fat per LBM
1.94	Total Protein per LBM
(1.63	Complete Protein per LBM)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 4, 2005)

*Lower - 03Aug05*

Dl's - wu 990x8, 110x8 - 180x8, 6,7,6
Leg Press - 360x8, 8, 8, 8



Was not very energised/focussed for this wo even before i left the office for the gym. Dont feel rested in the morning these days as well as not too enthuastic about the gym. Cals are 2400-2500, but i think i need let loose a bit on the diet  and satisfy myself. On the positive side, i noticed that the  high protein diet (posted above) gives me a lot less bloat. Though eating a whole can of tuna twice a day is not really easy  Pizza scheduled for saturday and possibly other cheat treats as well  

So i did DL's. But had to wait for alomst 10mins for the Leg press machine.  One was busy with a couple of guys and the other with this chick who does slow endless reps and sets. In addition, this time there was some guy chatting her up in between the sets, so she took even longer. 

I thought i used to do SLDL's. But P-Funk calrified that the Deadlift form i was using was actually RDL  so i guess i was doing RDL's instead of SLDL's all this while. 

Met Lewie and Corey at the gym and got them signed up. But by the time that was  done, i was an hour behind schedule and it was 3 hours since my last meal. Besides i forgot to carry the banana for my pwo shake. Anyways, they forgot their shoes and couldnt wo in flip-flops so they left, with a whole bunch of bags (like a couple of bag ladys), with all the shopping they had done on their very first day  

So i decided to do legs (forgot to do calves and really wasnt in any mood by the end of Leg Presses for any more) and will do upper body today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2005)

*Upper body - 04aug05*

Flat DB press - wu 35x8, 40x8 - 55x8,8,8,5
CG Seated rows - 100 x8, 130x8,8,8,8
DB overhead Press - 35x8, 8
WG Lat pulldown - 150x6, 135x8, 8

Not a bad wo. Not too great either. Was doing well on flat DB but didnt make it to RR on the last set. Got to max RR on seated rows Overheads, kept it to 2 sets only. Didnt want to overwork the shoulders. But maybe next time i shall do a 3rd set. WG Lat pulldowns, by tht time i got to these, seems i lost some steam. Barely made it to RR for the first set. Second seemed too diff with 150, s dropped a plate to 135 and got to max RR. RI was 1.5-2mins. SO that was good. Total time of wo was 45mins. not bad at all.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Adrian!!

How are things going? It sounds like you are running out of steam.. Make sure you ease up on the diet over these two weeks - you have to let yourself mentally relax. Stressing over every last ounce of food will be doing you more harm than if you were to just eat a little more! 


Have you worked out what you are going to do in terms of training? Looked into anything interesting?

Any more thoughts on diet? 

In terms of your diet for the next few weeks... Start to slowly increase it so you get closer to 2600 on workout days and then drop it back to 2300 ish for non-workout days. 2400 is still a little low for 'recovery'. 

And you saw Tom!!  How was he?

Hope all is going well...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 6, 2005)

*Weight/BF - 06aug*

2-Jul-2005	153	13.0%	133.1	19.9
7-Jul-2005	153.5	13.0%	133.5	20.0
16-Jul-2005	152.8	13.0%	132.9	19.9
23-Jul-2005	151.4	13.0%	131.7	19.7
30-Jul-2005	152.7	13.5%	132.1	20.6
6-Aug-2005	153.4	13.0%	133.5	19.9


So I recoved a bit with ~2400 cals this week. But I'm back to where i was at the beginning of July.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!!


Hi Emma 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are things going? It sounds like you are running out of steam.. Make sure you ease up on the diet over these two weeks - you have to let yourself mentally relax. Stressing over every last ounce of food will be doing you more harm than if you were to just eat a little more!


Yep i have been doing a little cheat here and there. A doughnut here, a muffin there, some chips and dip, a piece of chocolate.... Gonna have a whole DELISSIO  pizza spread over 3 meals today... etc etc



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have you worked out what you are going to do in terms of training? Looked into anything interesting?


I havent found anything particularly intresting. But i shall began reviewing things more closely in the comming week. If not i shall go back to the previous chest/tris, lowerback/hams... 4x split and change some of the exercises.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Any more thoughts on diet?


Strangely i noticed that i was a bit hungrier between meals during this week when i was doing ~2400 cals compared to last week when i was doing 1925 cals  I guess my appetite is getting better. Also on days that i might have some extra carbs, i get bloated, but on others i am just fine with this new higher protein diet. Oh well, will have to see how things go.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of your diet for the next few weeks... Start to slowly increase it so you get closer to 2600 on workout days and then drop it back to 2300 ish for non-workout days. 2400 is still a little low for 'recovery'.


Ok. I'll increase the pre and pwo shakes accordingly.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And you saw Tom!!  How was he?


Yep, i met them at the gym last wednesday and got them signed up. They were all excited and bubbly and chatty. Quite obvious to all that they were from out of town. Everyone asked them where they were from as they knew they were not big grumpy big city people  

I am meeting them this afternoon for a wo with Tom.... er.. Lewie. I gotta stop calling him Tom.  When i spoke to him yesterday, he said that he had already spent $700 on shopping  and it isnt even a whole week that they have been here. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope all is going well...


All is ok. I just dont feel too motivated for the gym presently. Feels like i am just sorta going there 'because i have to'. Not a good frame of mind to have 

Hope you get the computer you want from the insurance company.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 6, 2005)

*Cardio - 05Aug05*

Ellipitical
5 min warm up @ 40-45rpm/level 1
30 min @65-70 rpm/level 3
3min cool down @40-45rpm/level1

Nice cardio session. Sweated a lot by the end of it. But not out of breath or anything.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep i have been doing a little cheat here and there. A doughnut here, a muffin there, some chips and dip, a piece of chocolate.... Gonna have a whole DELISSIO pizza spread over 3 meals today... etc etc


  YUM!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep, i met them at the gym last wednesday and got them signed up. They were all excited and bubbly and chatty. Quite obvious to all that they were from out of town. Everyone asked them where they were from as they knew they were not big grumpy big city people


ROFL were so fruity! I think the worse was when the guy was laughing over my driver's license picture or when you told us they had to re-take ourpictures and were looked at each other and went OMG and started trying to fix our hair! 
Did that guy know we were gonna jip him $100? I couldn't figure that out  
P.S. I'm SOOOO sorry that took like an hour to do! I felt really bad .. I knew it was gonna be getting into your pre workout food and I know you like getting in and out of the gym as soon as possible   I'm really sorry..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am meeting them this afternoon for a wo with Tom.... er.. Lewie. I gotta stop calling him Tom.


I love your gym! it's so much more ... gym like than mine , if that makes sense. It's just really confusing and I have no idea where things are and theres all these weird machine I've never even seen before. And it's PACKED! I went the other day at 10am and it wasn't too bad.
I'm surprised you or Jaim haven't accidently called me Tom yet  
We'll give ya a call around 1ish and set thing up then , movie dosen't start until like 7:30pm so if you wanna take us down that road (forgot it's name lol) today that'd be great!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> When i spoke to him yesterday, he said that he had already spent $700 on shopping and it isnt even a whole week that they have been here.


 actually .. it was more. I went to the bank And I only have $393 left!! I've only been here for a couple of days! I wessled more money from my parents though 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> All is ok. I just dont feel too motivated for the gym presently. Feels like i am just sorta going there 'because i have to'. Not a good frame of mind to have


  I think everyone has there little moments like that , but after a little I'm sure you'll be back into the swing of things


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. I'm SOOOO sorry that took like an hour to do! I felt really bad .. I knew it was gonna be getting into your pre workout food and I know you like getting in and out of the gym as soon as possible   I'm really sorry..


Dont worry about that. I dont mind changing my routine to work out with you. Besides i am not on any fixed routine right now. Will be starting a new one shortly.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I love your gym! it's so much more ... gym like than mine , if that makes sense. It's just really confusing and I have no idea where things are and theres all these weird machine I've never even seen before. And it's PACKED! I went the other day at 10am and it wasn't too bad.


Yes. i hate it when it is packed. I have to sometimes wiat for equpi. But ~5-7 is peak time. Otherwise it is not too bad.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> actually .. it was more. I went to the bank And I only have $393 left!! I've only been here for a couple of days! I wessled more money from my parents though


 Hope you have enough money for food  You guys havent even been here a week!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 8, 2005)

*Full body - 07Aug05*

Squats - wu 90x8, 10 - 160x9,10,8
DB High Inclines - 50x8,4,45x6,5
WG seated rows - wu 90x8 - 120x10,10,10
CG pulldowns - 150x10,10,10
WG dips - 0
Romanian DL's - 160 x8,10,10

Not too bad a wo. But dosent look like weights are going up. Reduced weight on squats, but didnt really make it to max RR. Skipped the dips. Dont have too much motivation nowadays.

For this week. I shall spilt the full body into upper and lower 2x. Fullbody on a weekday takes too much time as i am there at the busiest time of the day. Also will try and go to bed a bit earlier than usual as many days as poss this week. Hopefully that should recharge me for the new routine i am dreaming up.  

Cals 2500-2600 for this week.
2.14	Carbs per LBM
0.43	Fat per LBM
2.02	Total Protein per LBM
(1.69	Complete Protein per LBM)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 10, 2005)

*09aug05*

No wo. There was a problem in the office and i had to work late to get it fixed. Got home at 9:30pm  Anyway, hopefully will be able to wo today, if the problem is resolved.

However i didnt waste my time. While i was waiting in the office, i came across this Total-Body Training. It sounds intresting. But seems like a complicated version of p/rr/s. It will take some effort to put the routine together. Not sure if this routine is presently a is a good choice or if i am getting caught up in the hype. I'll finish reading the thread today and decide if i should go for it.   If not i'll probably go back to my 4x split.
--------------
OK so i read the entire thread. I copied some of the most important posts for review.

Seems doable. BUT the routine strongly suggests to execute antagonist training for all six exercises for every alternate week. There have been sevsral in that thread saying that this is not doable on a busy gym. I feel that problem as well. I could change up the routine a bit to make that happen, but may not happen for all. Also it is suggested to make changes to the exercises after 2 weeks and exercises are to be picked from a list of exercises. So need to think this through further. 
-----------------
Ahhh .. forget it. I think i dhall go back to my 4x split. When i get really bored of it, i shall come back to this one. 

dont fix whats not broke!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 11, 2005)

*Full body - 11Aug05*

Regular DL's - wu 90x10,110x8 - 180x8,8,8,8
Flat Bench - wu 35x8, 40x6 - 60x8, 7, 6, + 60x4
WG seated Lat Pulls - wu 80 x8 - 140x8,130x8,7,8
DB Overhead Press - 40x8,6,5
WG pulldowns - 135x8, 8, 8
Leg Press - 430x8,7,8,8

RI = 2-2.5 mins on all sets.

Regular DL's - reached max RR for these. Could have done a higher weight, but decided againse it. This is sort of an active rest week. 

Flat bench - Wasnt sure if i did all 3 sets, so i did an extra one and missed RR. But not bad as weight was up 10lbs from previous FB wo.

WG seated pulls - Tried 140lbs as last time, but couldnt do it with good form. So went down by 10lbs andgot to RR

DB overhead & WG pulldowns- these were good too. 

Leg press - upped the weight by 70lbs and got into RR. These have become my fav leg exercise.
------------------
There is one more full body wo scheduled for this week. Then i should be beginning my new wo. I think i shall take the next few days off iso cardio and do the wo on the weekend with 80% weights of the previous wo at max RR (10reps). For and active rest type of wo.
------------------
Am still intrigued with the full body wo posted in the previous post. I shall try and see what i can come up with. If not, its back to the 4x split. If so, i plan to do a more intense wo with a smaller total duration and strict RI (60-90 mins). Either way i want a shorter duration intense wo.
-------------------
worked out diet cals for next week onwards.
Cals = 2923.29	(up by 10% from this weeks ~2600 cals)
Carbs = 333.07	
Fats = 62.52	
Total protein = 272.76	
(complete protein = 224.14)

2.52	Carbs per lb of LBM
0.47	Fat from all sources per lb of LBM
2.06	Total Protein per lb of LBM
(1.69	Complete Protein per lb of LBM)

Fats seem to be on the lower side. Considering upping them.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 2.52    Carbs per lb of LBM
> 0.47    Fat from all sources per lb of LBM
> 2.06    Total Protein per lb of LBM
> (1.69    Complete Protein per lb of LBM)
> ...


Hmm I think I remember you saying that you were surprised at this higher protein diet cause your having less bloat right??
Well it could just could be becuase your fats are lower ... I've found after manipulating carbs , proteins and fats to see what bloats me most , fats are my main problem. So the lower the fats in my diet , I get less stomach issues if any and I can eat a heaps worth of more calories.

Could be the same thing for you??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm I think I remember you saying that you were surprised at this higher protein diet cause your having less bloat right??


yep. But at that time i was doing ~2400 cals. I guess all that i was eating was being used by my system. But now that i have gotten upto ~2600, i found come bloat/gas is back. Though not too bad. I'll have to monitor that.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well it could just could be becuase your fats are lower ... I've found after manipulating carbs , proteins and fats to see what bloats me most , fats are my main problem. So the lower the fats in my diet , I get less stomach issues if any and I can eat a heaps worth of more calories.
> 
> Could be the same thing for you??


As far as i know fats shouldnt cause any bloat/gas. The culprits are protein, fibre (too much of it), nuts, certain veggies and lentils/beans (esp if undercooked). Also certain food combos cause a bloat. Fats are generally not a cause of it.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As far as i know fats shouldnt cause any bloat/gas.


  .. I find that to be the cause for me. I thought it made sense because where fats slow gastric emptying ,so the more fats in your diet , the longer the foods just gonna kinda sit in your stomach. LOL maybe it's just kinda like a placebo effect for me I'm thinking the less fat I'm gonna eat the less time it's gonan sit in my stomach. Either way it works for me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. I find that to be the cause for me. I thought it made sense because where fats slow gastric emptying ,so the more fats in your diet , the longer the foods just gonna kinda sit in your stomach. LOL maybe it's just kinda like a placebo effect for me I'm thinking the less fat I'm gonna eat the less time it's gonan sit in my stomach. Either way it works for me


Yes, they do slow down digestion. But eating too much at one time results in more undigested material. Also insoluble fibre dosent get broken down and also slows down digestion. But if keeping fats low helps you, then thats good. I guess Emma could clarify more on this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2005)

*Upper body - 13aug05*

BB Flat - wu -50x8,8 - 90x6,70x10,10
CG Seated Rows - wu - 80x10 - 100x10,10,10
CG Pulldowns - 120x10,10,10
WG Dips assisted machine - 50x10, 70x10, 0

This session was an active rest with 80% of the weights i did last time. All exercises were ok except for the last one. On free dips i can do 10+. So i tried the assisted dips machine in the hope that it would make the dips more difficult. But it felt like nothing. All i did was work up a breeze  So i decided not to do the 3rd set and quit for the day.
-------------------------------------

Lower body was scheduled for the next day, but i really didnt feel like it and skipped.
-------------------------------------

For the past couple of weeks i've been feeling quite demotivated. Besides i cant seem to fall asleep at night for a while and then i have problems waking up in the morning and feel groggy throughout the day. So i decided to take the week completly off and rest and sleep/wake on time to set my bio-clock.

Dont think it has anything to to with the cals. But i am doing a higher protein diet (than i've ever done) and not a very strenious wo lately. 
--------------------------------------

I have seriously considered the Full body wo and am keen on doing it. I have almost come up with a routine as well. This TBT routine calls for a max of 24sets (not incl warm up sets) on some days (max i ever did was 18sets). With 60, 90 or 120 secs RI (depending on type of training) it will take some time to get through the routine.

Got some good feedback from Emma and decided to go with the 1day on 2days off rotation. I also posted a thread in the training forum and got a lot of encouragement to give it a try.

However, as i thought, i have been given a project at work which is to be completed by mid sep. So i will be busy with that. Not sure if this old man  can cope with a busy work schedule + 3x full body wo and keep my sanity and energy level up. So for now i decided to put this on the back burner and rework a revised 4x split.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2005)

*Cardio - 15Aug05*

Went to the Kwando class at the gym with Lewie and Corey. Intresting. I have never been to any of those group sessions as i am personally a solo artist  The advantage of the group session is that there is no opportunity to daydream as i usually do. So that is an added benifit.

The Kwando class was a nice change. But i need lots of practice to coordinate the moves. I thought i was ok at dancing and could manage the moves. But i wasnt that good in the Kwnado class. And God, i kick like an 80 year old man with arthritis!! 

I looked over at the boys during class. Corey seemed to be doing quite well. Lewie was just a blur of arms, legs and hair!!   

Not sure if i am likely to do another class anytime soon, though. But i may give it a try another time. Just to do something different.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2005)

*New routine*

Soooo.. this is what i've come up with so far.

Day 1 - Quads/Shoulders
Back Squats - 4x6-8/120RI
Leg Press - 4x8-10/90RI
Militaries - 4x6-8/90RI
Seated Calves - 3x8-10/90RI
Standing Calves - 2x15-20/60RI

Day 2 - Upper Back/Abs
CG Seated Lat Pulls - 4x6-8/120RI
WG Pulldowns - 4x8-10/90RI
Pec Dec - 3x10-12/60RI
Lying Crunches - 4x12-15/60RI

Day 3 - Lower Back/Hammies
RDL's - 4x6-8/120RI
BB Stationary Lunges - 4x8-10/90RI
GHR's - 4x6-8/90RI (probably cant do that many presently)
Standing Calves - 2x8-10/90RI
Seated Calves - 3x15-20/60RI

Day 4 - Chest/Abs
BB Declines - 4x6-8/120RI
DB flat Bench - 4x8-10/90RI
Bent Over BB Rows - 3x10-12/60RI
Weighted Leg Raises - 4x6-8/120RI

Legs and Abs are split on 2 days. Upper Back and chest each have 1 exercise on the other day. Arms are left out.


Does it look ok? any screw ups??  

----------------------------  OR  ---------------------------------------

I could repeat the P/RR/S with a strict and reduced RI.  

----------------------------  OR  ---------------------------------------

I could modify wilds routine and work with that.  

----------------------------  OR  ---------------------------------------

I could do my old BFL Upper/Lower split, 3x per week rotation.   


Options.. options ... options....


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Went to the Kwando class at the gym with Lewie and Corey. Intresting. I have never been to any of those group sessions as i am personally a solo artist  The advantage of the group session is that there is no opportunity to daydream as i usually do. So that is an added benifit.
> 
> The Kwando class was a nice change. But i need lots of practice to coordinate the moves. I thought i was ok at dancing and could manage the moves. But i wasnt that good in the Kwnado class. And God, i kick like an 80 year old man with arthritis!!
> 
> ...


LOL that Kwando class was fun! You really need to try the one on Wed. at 12:15pm (if you ever get away from work lol) , the girl that teaches that class is so much more fun , it's alot harder.
The thing I like about group classes is that I find there so much more fun and the time passes by alot quicker then if your stuck on a treadmill .. I also find I can get more intensity doing group classes.

LOL I look like a retard doing those type of classes  with my hair justa bouncing and my face gets so red!
And you don't kick like an 80 year old man with arthritis   you did good!

Anyways I was able to cancel our gym memberships today without any problem .. I'll call ya tonight and tell ya more about it.
Talk to ya later.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL - finding it hard to make up your mind in terms of workouts!?  Don't worry - I am having the same problem! 

Ok - first thing you have to ask is if this is going to be different enough from your previous workout so you are actually changing something... 

At the moment, the workout you have created looks very similar to what you were doing... 

Have you thought about a conjugated split or HIT? You could also try a plain 3 day upper/lower/upper rotation...

But if you want to do this four day routine again then my feelings:


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Day 1 - Quads/Shoulders
> Back Squats - 4x6-8/120RI
> Leg Press - 4x8-10/90RI
> Militaries - 4x6-8/90RI
> ...


Looks good, although I would either drop the first set of calf reps down a little (6-8) or increase the reps on the second (30 reps).



> Day 2 - Upper Back/Abs
> CG Seated Lat Pulls - 4x6-8/120RI
> WG Pulldowns - 4x8-10/90RI
> Pec Dec - 3x10-12/60RI
> Lying Crunches - 4x12-15/60RI


Good - Although are those CG pulls overhand or underhand? If they are underhand I would be tempted to do a more lat. dominant move first (eg: a overhand wider-grip). 

Also, in terms of your chest move, I would consider an incline move. This will not only complement your upright movements of the pulls etc, but you have a decline move and a flt movbe on your other upper day - and the incline move will complement that more too.



> Day 3 - Lower Back/Hammies
> RDL's - 4x6-8/120RI
> BB Stationary Lunges - 4x8-10/90RI
> GHR's - 4x6-8/90RI (probably cant do that many presently)
> ...


Looks fine. Same advise regarding the calves. And I would do 3 sets standing low rep and 2 sets seated high rep.

Good luck on the GHRs!! 



> Day 4 - Chest/Abs
> BB Declines - 4x6-8/120RI
> DB flat Bench - 4x8-10/90RI
> Bent Over BB Rows - 3x10-12/60RI
> Weighted Leg Raises - 4x6-8/120RI


Looks good. 



> I could repeat the P/RR/S with a strict and reduced RI.


With your comments on the routine when you attempted it it did not sound like you liked it much...  You could try it... 



> I could modify wilds routine and work with that.


This is a good routine... I am thinking of modifying (or something similar) for myself... 



> I could do my old BFL Upper/Lower split, 3x per week rotation.


This is also an idea - I don't really like BFL... But a 2 day upper/lower rotation would be an idea.


LOL - good luck!! 

Now... Any advice for me and my routine?!?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL that Kwando class was fun! You really need to try the one on Wed. at 12:15pm (if you ever get away from work lol) , the girl that teaches that class is so much more fun , it's alot harder.


 not sure how much i would last on a harder class.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> The thing I like about group classes is that I find there so much more fun and the time passes by alot quicker then if your stuck on a treadmill .. I also find I can get more intensity doing group classes.


Thats what i noticed as well. The hour seemed to go by faster.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I look like a retard doing those type of classes  with my hair justa bouncing and my face gets so red!


You have a lot of energy. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And you don't kick like an 80 year old man with arthritis   you did good!


 Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - finding it hard to make up your mind in terms of workouts!?


Yes its hard.. who knew!  I worked out that total body wo and then it didnt look likely given my work schedule. Besides the longish duration, i had second thoughts considering LAM's response in that thread as i am looking for something leaning more towards Hypertrophy than endurance. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - first thing you have to ask is if this is going to be different enough from your previous workout so you are actually changing something...


You are absolutely right. The siplt is identical. With a  few changes 1)no arm work 2) calves on two days 3) chest has 1back exercise and V.V.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> At the moment, the workout you have created looks very similar to what you were doing...


I simply slapped something together and the easiest thing to do was use my last routine with a few changes. But i agree i should be doing something diff. ooo .. just hit upon an idea .. 4x antagonostic wo 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have you thought about a conjugated split or HIT? You could also try a plain 3 day upper/lower/upper rotation...


Conjugated split? HIT?? no didnt cross my mind. Though upper/lower 3x rotation sounds good. I wanted to use the good weather and do a 4x split and keep the 3x for winter (one less day to drag my ass in the snow to the gym  ).



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But if you want to do this four day routine again then my feelings:


Thanks for the feedback. I will rework a routine with those points in mind.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is a good routine... I am thinking of modifying (or something similar) for myself...


yes, it sounds intresting. Though i would reduce some sets and throw in another exercise for variety. Also didnt see much of a point in doing pushups to failure for me.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - good luck!!


Thanks. I need all the luck i can get  I want to get as close to my goal before i hit the next decade of my age... which is not too far away 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now... Any advice for me and my routine?!?


 i looked at your proposed routine... Looked waaay better than mine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2005)

So ideally this routine should be 1set of one exercise, followed by the other. But i dont think i can do that considering the busy time i get to the gym. I will have to do 1 exercise at a time.

Session 1 (Tue)
Leg Press (feet low on plate) - 5x6-8 120RI
Lunges - 5x8-10 90RI
Standing Calves - 2x6-8 90RI
Seated Calves - 3x10-12 60RI
Weighted Leg Raises - 3x6-8 90RI

Session 2 (Thu)
Flat DB Bench - 4x6-8 120RI
CG Seated Lat Pulls/Rows - 4x8-10 90RI
Decline BB bench - 3x8-10 90RI
WG pulldowns - 3x10-12 60RI
Standing Miltaries - 3x6-8 90RI

Session 3 (Sat)
RDL's - 5x6-8 120RI
Squats - 5x8-10 90RI
Seated Calves - 2x8-10 90RI
Standing Calves - 3x25-30 60RI
Lying Crunches - 3x10-12 60RI

Session 4 (Sun)
Bent Over BB Rows - 4x6-8 120RI
Incline DB Bench - 4x8-10 90RI
WG Seated cable rows - 3x10-12 60RI
Pec Dec - 3x10-12 60RI
BB Upright Rows - 3x8-10 60RI


Need a damn routine for tomorrow


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Adrian!!??

How is your weekend going? What did you do about a routine? I think what you have posted looks good!  Did you ask on the workout forum?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!!??
> 
> How is your weekend going? What did you do about a routine? I think what you have posted looks good!  Did you ask on the workout forum?


Hey Emma.

I thought of that routine on fri and soon thereafter there was a power shutdown due to a massive thunderstorm. Didnt get around to posting it until a while ago. Will see what feedback i get.

Weekend was ok, otherwise. Dont feel too enthusiastic about the gym yet. Just sorta going there because i have to and not because i really want to. .. very strange.. 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 22, 2005)

*Full body - 21Aug05*

Regular DL's - wu 90x10, 110x8 - 180x8,6,7,7
Flat Bench - wu 30x8, 40x8 - 60x6,7,7,8
CG seated lat pulls - wu 80x8 - 130x6,7,7,8
DB Militaries - 40 x7,7,7
Leg Press - 430x6,7,7,7

Wasnt feeling too energised about going to the gym even thought i took a week completly off. Thought things would have improved, but it wasnt the case  Was keen on starting the new routine on sat, but just didnt feel like going to the gym. Was tired and sleepy most of the day. This inspite that i am not overworked at work or otherwise.  Hope i am not comming down with something. 

On Sun i dragged myself to the gym and didnt think i would do too well, but managed to do a decent full body wo. Didnt break any PR's as i did an active rest type of wo with 80% of weights that i could have done. But managed to get through the wo with decent numbers with ~120secs RI and did the entire wo in 80mins. 

I also decided to up cals a bit and did ~2900 cals. Could have been more as 1 was a cheat meal and def had a bit more fat. So probably 3100-3200 cals. Woke up this morning almost 1.5lb heavier  and bf14%   Hopefully that is just a blip on the screen.

Plan to stay on ~2900 cals (if i am able to gain 1lb/week). with the following macros:
2.34	Carbs per lb of LBM
0.45	Fat from all sources per lb of LBM
2.05	Total Protein per lb of LBM
(1.69	Complete Protein per lb of LBM)

Feeling a bit more alive today. Dont know weather it was the rest on sat or the increased cals/carbs or both. Just hope things improve or at least stay this way.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 24, 2005)

*Upper - 23aug05*

Flat DB Bench - wu 30x10, 45x8 - 60x7,7,7,6
CG Seated Lat pulls - 130x8,8,8,8
Decline BB Curls - 90x9,8,8
WG Pulldowns - 135x10,10,10
Standing Mils - 40x6,6,6

Pretty good wo. and maintained a good RI. I wasnt sure about the number of sets but i think i can manage.

Flat bench is still stuck at 60's. Hopefully by the end of this routine i shall improve.

Lat pulls - reduced weights as i wanted to do them with better form and also considering the higher reps than what i did previously.

Decline - Got to the machine and there was an older guy, straddled on the bench and using the barbell ... to do bicep curls... WITH NO WEIGHTS ON IT!! ..  This while both squat racks were unoccupied. All he did was some reps liftng the bar from his quads upto elbow level... after several reps he then did the same but at the upper end with mucho swinging back and forth  I have nooo idea what he planned to accomplish with that.. but he did waste my time as i had to want for the bench as the other one was occoupied as well  BUT.. i did well on these. Reps have improved even though chest was a bit sore. 

Wg pulldowns - reduced weight to do it with proper form. By this time my back was sore but still did well.

Standing milis - wasnt sure if i could manage much with all that chest and back work, but i did better than previously!

I didnt push near failure on any reps and only tried to get into the RR. 
------------------------------------------------------------------

Gah!! it has been sooo busy at work since monday. I almost forgot to put together my routine sheets in excel. Just before leaving i threw together today routine and printed it and left for the gym. Still have to do the rest.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Got some positive feedback to this routine. I shall tweak it a bit as suggested by Yanick. I will def give a full body wo a try for my next routine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Have been considering for a while and decided to do Creatine for this cycle and started on sunday (21aug05). I _need_ mass and badly  I have not done the overload and am slowly easing into it. ~2.5 g in meal#4 (everyday) and ~5g in pwo shake.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 24, 2005)

Diet is driving me crazy!! Today is only wed and i seem to have put on 2lbs since sunday!!!!!  and 0.5" on my waist   I weighed 154.4/14% on saturday morning and 156.6 today morning (wednesday). I def want min fat gain (who dosent  ) as i dont want to spend months cutting/recomping later (i know.. i know.. who does  )

I dont think it is the creatine as i havent been on it long and have not done the overloading. I guess i shall take a setp down from the 2900cals. Maybe go down to 2700-2800 and see how the week turns out. This means lowering the carbs as fats are pretty low as it is. Will post macros tomorrow as i dont have them at this computer.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Diet is driving me crazy!! Today is only wed and i seem to have put on 2lbs since sunday!!!!!  and 0.5" on my waist   I weighed 154.4/14% on saturday morning and 156.6 today morning (wednesday). I def want min fat gain (who dosent  ) as i dont want to spend months cutting/recomping later (i know.. i know.. who does  )
> 
> I dont think it is the creatine as i havent been on it long and have not done the overloading. I guess i shall take a setp down from the 2900cals. Maybe go down to 2700-2800 and see how the week turns out. This means lowering the carbs as fats are pretty low as it is. Will post macros tomorrow as i dont have them at this computer.


 

 Your probably just holding onto some water ... you wouldn't have been able to put on 2lbs in such a short time..

 I thought your maintenance was only around 2400 cals?? Why'd you take such a huge leap on the cals so fast??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Your probably just holding onto some water ... you wouldn't have been able to put on 2lbs in such a short time..


 Hopefully it is only water. I gues you are right.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I thought your maintenance was only around 2400 cals?? Why'd you take such a huge leap on the cals so fast??


Actually i was a 2600 for a week or so before going to 2900. But am back to ~2700-2800 now. Today i weighed in at 156.2 . So seems to be holding with those cals. Next week i shall go upto 2900 and see what happens.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lower - 25aug05*

Leg Press - wu 270x8, 340x7 - 430x7,7,7,7
Pull throughs - 60 x11, 75x10, 85x10,10
Standing Calves - 175x8,10
Seated Calves - 100x10,12,11
Weighted Leg raises - 15x7,7,7

Leg press - same weights as last time. Did one more rep on all sets. Legs had a bit mild sorness from sundays wo so i didnt want to push too hard.

Pull Throughs - *new* These were great for lower back but didnt do a thing for hammies/glutes. I tried both stiff leg and bent leg. The latter should have placed emphasis on hams/gluts but it didnt. I guess in an effort to avoid being pulled back into the weight stack, i had to lean forward. As a result i couldnt push back as on a DL to hit the hams/glutes. I think i might have to throw in a set of lunges or replace them with some DL's or go with Yanicks suggestion. But i really like the Leg press as it hits my quads very well. 

Calves - Both the exercises were good. Felt them in my calves for the rest of the evening. Am sure i will be hobbling in pain after the next wo which has 25-30 reps 

Weighted leg raises -  these were good as usual. I like these, but i havent really improved on the weight. Hopefully the next few weeks will see and improvement.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2005)

*New Diet*

Food Item = cals | carbs | fat | pro

Meal#1				
50g Oats	153	24.8	2.56	6.4
35g whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
1Apple	81	21	0	0
TOTAL	411	50.5	9.46	30.4

Meal#2				
150g cooked brown rice	166	34.5	1.5	4.5
100g cooked chicken breast	165	0	4	31
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food)	45	0	5	0
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
50g cooked Lentils (or Beans)	58	10	0	4.5
TOTAL	474	54.5	10.5	40

Meal#3				
1 can tuna	146	0	2	30
2 slices Sunflower seed Rye bread	212	40	2.3	7.7
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
85g cottage cheese	106	4.76	1.28	10.2				
TOTAL	494	46.76	7.88	48.9


Meal#4				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
35g Egg-Whey Protein	113	4	1.6	27
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0
TOTAL	455	62	9.8	35.3

Meal#5				
150g Sweet potato	129	30	0	3
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
1 can tuna	146	0	2	30
85g cottage cheese	106	4.76	1.28	10.2
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0
TOTAL	496	44.76	10.58	49.2

Meal#6				
1 slice Sunflower seed Rye bread	106	20	1.15	3.85
.50oz (15g) walnuts	92	2	9	2
250g Cottage Cheese	112	12.2	5.2	30
TOTAL	310	34.2	15.35	35.85

PWO				
70g Oats (raw measure)	282	48	5.9	8.3
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1
35g whey	132	4.7	1.9	24
TOTAL	519	79.7	7.8	33.3
Total in Calories consumed	522.2	318.8	70.2	133.2
Percent Split	100.00%	61.05%	13.44%	25.51%

Number of shakes per week	4			

Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2936.57	338.26	68.03	258.68
Percent Split	100.00%	45.10%	20.41%	34.49
------------------------------------------------------------------
2.56	Carbs per lb of LBM
0.51	Fat from all sources per lb of LBM
1.96	Total Protein per lb of LBM
(1.56	Complete Protein per lb of LBM)


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey Adrian! How's everything going? Having a relaxing weekend?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian! How's everything going? Having a relaxing weekend?


Hey Tom.. anything but relaxed  Just too many chores to do.. need some time off to relax. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 29, 2005)

*Upper - 27Aug05*

Bent over BB rows - wu - 70x8,90x8 - 110x8,8,7,7
Incline DB press - wu 40x8 - 45x10,9,7,6
WG Seated rows - 80x10,100x10,120x10
Pec Dec - 105-12,120x12, 10
DB upright Rows - 30x9,10,8

Bent overs - these went well, though didnt set any PR's. But will hike up the weights next session

Incline - First 2 sets were good, Then a drop in strength and didnt make to RR 8-10. I hadnt planned for that warmup set and should have skipped it considering my chest would have gotten warmed up from the rows. But i decided to do it anyway. So next time i shall skip that wu and hopefully the Inclines will improve.

Seated Rows - First 2 sets were easy. Think i got the weights right for the last set. But considering i got to max RR, i will increase the weight next session.

Pec Dec -  Did surprisingly well with these considering i just did 2 Back and 1 chest exercise. Thought 105 would be enough but 120 seemed to the right weight. No PR as ~1256 is what i previously did for this exercise.

DB upright rows - Tried these for the first time. Didnt like them. The side of the DB kept bumping against my wrists. Next time i shall try the EZ bar.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

The next say (Sunday) was supposed to be Lower. I was running a bit late but i finally got to the gym. And at the doorway i realized that i had forgotten to carry my shoes. Since it was a nice a sunny day, I WAS WEARING SANDALS!!!  No way i was going to do a lower wo in sandals or barefoot. Upper i could do, but not lower  

Oh well, decided to go for a bit of a walk but that didnt last too long as well, as i began to fell very hot. Wearing a navy blue t-shirt in the sun is not a good idea (even though i am well aware of that, but the walk was not planned). Ah well, just went home, finished my chores for the day and relaxed to get over my annoyance.

So i shall do this wo today(Mon). Which means i shall have to wo 5 days this week!! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Upped cals to ~2900 as of sat. Lets see how this week plays out. The increase in cals is all carbs. I will be monitoring my waist measurement along with my weight & BF every week. Need to keep track of where those cals are going  They can go anywhere they please, including my skinny brown ass, but except my midsection.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

The Simpson's
Homer is working out a calculation to predict the end of the world.
Marge "You couldn't predict 6 O'Clock from 5:30!"

Family Guy
The Family Helps Lois break out of jail and they are hiding in Asian-Town. Peter enters the room and the family is sitting down to dinner.
Lois "Oh hi Peter. I ordered Caucasian for dinner tonight"


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom.. anything but relaxed  Just too many chores to do.. need some time off to relax. Hope you are doing well.


  
  Hope ya get to relax soon ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The next say (Sunday) was supposed to be Lower. I was running a bit late but i finally got to the gym. And at the doorway i realized that i had forgotten to carry my shoes. Since it was a nice a sunny day, I WAS WEARING SANDALS!!!  No way i was going to do a lower wo in sandals or barefoot. Upper i could do, but not lower


 Your also not allowed working out in scandals at your gym 
 LOL the first time we went to that gym , we shouldn't have told them we didn't have any shoes and just went on with our scandals and hoped no one noticed 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The Simpson's
> Homer is working out a calculation to predict the end of the world.
> Marge "You couldn't predict 6 O'Clock from 5:30!"
> 
> ...


 LOL
 Family guy is so much better than the simpsons


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hope ya get to relax soon ..


I'm hoping for that, considering this is a long weekend.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Your also not allowed working out in scandals at your gym
> LOL the first time we went to that gym , we shouldn't have told them we didn't have any shoes and just went on with our scandals and hoped no one noticed


I didnt know it was a big rule. I guess they might tell you only if they see you in sandals or some ass complained. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL
> Family guy is so much better than the simpsons


I never watched much in the past. But i get a good laugh out of those shows.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 30, 2005)

*Lower - 30aug05*

RDLs - wu 90x6, 160x8 - 180x8,7,7,8
Low Back Squats - 160x6, 140x8,8,10
Seated Calves - 90x10,10
Standing Calves - 115x22,75x20,23
Lying Curls - 45x12,50x12,12

RDL- Somehow i felt it in my mid and lower back even during warmups. I think i was too focussed on pushing back and has a curve in my lower back. Need to change focus to holding straight. But i got comfortably into the RR. Didnt break any PR's but next time weights are going up.

Low back squats - Didnt really hold them too low. Just a couple of inches or so. First set _really_ hurt my traps with the weight  . so i had to lower the weights for the next sets. Besides i wasnt getting down to parallel. Weight was not as high as i usually managed to do. And 90RI, my ass! That only loked good on paper. No way in hell that actually happened. I had to take ~120. But considering this exercise was immediately after RDL's, some consideration had to be given to the RI and reduction of weight. Next time i think i should try a towel around the bar  Hope i remember to take one along.

Seated claves - these were ok. managed to get to max RR.

Standing claves - Never ever tried a RR of 25-30. So i took a guess and started with 115lbs. Didnt make the RR. Had to reduce the weight and tried again. Missed. Gave it one more shot and somehow squeezed out 3 more reps than the previous set, but still missed RR. So next time, i may have to lower weights further. I thought today my claves would be plenty sore, but surprisingly they are ok. Back is more sore than claves  Maybe it will catch up with me tomorrow 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

This damn weight gain is driving me crazy  Last week i went upto ~156. So i dropped cals and eventually ended the week with ~155.4 . Sat onwards i went back to 2900 cals. Yesterday morning i weighed in at 157.4 and today 158!  seems just a 100 cals or so is making me put on the lard. I wouldnt be annoyed with just the weight gain. But my waist has grown a whole inch now (34.5", as of this morning)  I dont know what it is  maybe it is the fact i weighted myself after a training day where my cals were ~3100? Wont know if that is a factor until Thu morning as today is Upper wo. But i shall drop carbs in my last meal and go down to 2800 and see how this week plays out.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This damn weight gain is driving me crazy  Last week i went upto ~156. So i dropped cals and eventually ended the week with ~155.4 . Sat onwards i went back to 2900 cals. Yesterday morning i weighed in at 157.4 and today 158!  seems just a 100 cals or so is making me put on the lard. I wouldnt be annoyed with just the weight gain. But my waist has grown a whole inch now (34.5", as of this morning)  I dont know what it is  maybe it is the fact i weighted myself after a training day where my cals were ~3100? Wont know if that is a factor until Thu morning as today is Upper wo. But i shall drop carbs in my last meal and go down to 2800 and see how this week plays out.


 I think you should just stick at 2700-2800. I mean your maintenace is only 2600 cals (or less). So just increase by 10% at first .. which would leave you at 2760 cals. No reason to go up to 2900 yet. And also remember your not doing any more cardio anymore so that's gonna take it's own toll ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This damn weight gain is driving me crazy  Last week i went upto ~156. So i dropped cals and eventually ended the week with ~155.4 . Sat onwards i went back to 2900 cals. Yesterday morning i weighed in at 157.4 and today 158!  seems just a 100 cals or so is making me put on the lard. I wouldnt be annoyed with just the weight gain. But my waist has grown a whole inch now (34.5", as of this morning)  I dont know what it is  maybe it is the fact i weighted myself after a training day where my cals were ~3100? Wont know if that is a factor until Thu morning as today is Upper wo. But i shall drop carbs in my last meal and go down to 2800 and see how this week plays out.


It could be because you have dropped cardio very quickly - your body was probably used to putting out all that energy and would be quickly replenishing those glycogen stores that were constantly depleted... 

Plus, your workouts are a little shorter than they were - which is going to be expending more energy...

I'd pull it back for a little while to stabilise things.... May be try to sit at 2700 odd cals?
300g carbs (2.25 x lbm)
230g protein (1.75 x lbm)
60g fat (0.45 x lbm)


I have no idea how this would change things, but I would consider trying something to simplify your meals as well - the more complex they are, the more likely you are to go wrong somewhere - so consider something like:

Meal#1 
50g Oats 
1 med. apple 
*40g whey*
1 tsp olive oil (or 1 tbs linseed meal)


Meal#2 
*100g cooked brown rice*
*60g cooked Lentils (or Beans)*
100g cooked chicken breast 
1 tsp olive oil (contained in food) 
1 cup veggies 


Meal#3 
*100g cooked brown rice*
*60g cooked Lentils (or Beans)*
1 can tuna 
*3 caps fish oil*
1 cup veggies 


Meal#4 
*60g Oats (raw measure)*
*40g Egg-Whey Protein*
*3 caps fish oil*
1 cup veggies 


Meal#5 
150g Sweet potato 
1 can tuna 
1 tsp olive oil 
1 cup vegetables


Meal#6 
.50oz (15g) walnuts
250g (1 cup-ish) 1% Cottage Cheese


PWO 
*60g Oats (raw measure)*
1 banana (~7")
*40g whey*
(**I still say some milk would be beneficial here!!!**)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think you should just stick at 2700-2800. I mean your maintenace is only 2600 cals (or less). So just increase by 10% at first .. which would leave you at 2760 cals. No reason to go up to 2900 yet. And also remember your not doing any more cardio anymore so that's gonna take it's own toll ..


Yep. I think i shall sit at a lower end for a bit and see how things go. Yesterday i did 100 cals less than usual (3000 instead os 3100 - incl pwo shake) and today i weighed in at 157.8 (yesterday was 158.0) so really no change.  Today is off (so no pwo shake so less ~500 cals) , which means Tomorrow morning will show how that works out. Maybe weight will drop


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It could be because you have dropped cardio very quickly - your body was probably used to putting out all that energy and would be quickly replenishing those glycogen stores that were constantly depleted...
> 
> Plus, your workouts are a little shorter than they were - which is going to be expending more energy...


You are right. I probably changed the wo and diet together which was too much too soon.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'd pull it back for a little while to stabilise things.... May be try to sit at 2700 odd cals?


Ok, i'll sit at that range for this and next week.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I have no idea how this would change things, but I would consider trying something to simplify your meals as well - the more complex they are, the more likely you are to go wrong somewhere - so consider something like:


Mon to Fri my meals are 100% on track. Weekend maybe 1 or 2 cheat meals, while macros are not correct, i keep an eye on total cals. I also suspect that since i have both sat and sun as training days. It means an extra ~500cals PWO shake. However, training and chores are all i mostly do on those days. No other physical activity. So maybe 3000 cals (incl pwo) could be a bit much for those days 

Since I'v got my meals packed for this week, will do your revised diet from sat.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> PWO
> *60g Oats (raw measure)*
> 1 banana (~7")
> *40g whey*
> (**I still say some milk would be beneficial here!!!**)


I'll get some skim milk powder. How much would you suggest for this shake, Emma?


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2005)

Whoa why are you going up to 3100 cals on your work out days?? Your maintenance is only 2600 and that's when your doing cardio. You've increased cals way too much ..
 Why not sit back down at 2700 cals like Emma Sugessted ( I think she also meant including PWO ..) and see what happens from there.
 After that you can try having your cals around 2700 - 2800 (both work out days and off days) and then for your leg workout days bring your cals up to 3100+ cals (lots of carbies). That way you can also emphasize your legs as I know you have trouble with them.

 P.S. I know I'm not Emma .. but I think anywhere from 25 - 35G of skim milk powder would be good PWO.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoa why are you going up to 3100 cals on your work out days?? Your maintenance is only 2600 and that's when your doing cardio. You've increased cals way too much ..


2600 was average for the week. Which means there is a 400-500 cal diff between training and off days due to the pwo shake. 

So presently, 3100 is on training days which incl pwo shake and off days it is 2640 in a week (due no shake). Making it an average if 2900 per day.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Why not sit back down at 2700 cals like Emma Sugessted ( I think she also meant including PWO ..) and see what happens from there.


2700 is average for the week. Which would mean training days are higher than off days.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> After that you can try having your cals around 2700 - 2800 (both work out days and off days)


Same total cals for wo and off days? Then off days would have too many cals.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and then for your leg workout days bring your cals up to 3100+ cals (lots of carbies). That way you can also emphasize your legs as I know you have trouble with them.


hmmm .. will have to think about that.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. I know I'm not Emma .. but I think anywhere from 25 - 35G of skim milk powder would be good PWO.


Thanks for that info. I'll have to rework the pwo shake cals. But lets see if Emma suggests the same for me.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 2600 was average for the week. Which means there is a 400-500 cal diff between training and off days due to the pwo shake.
> 
> So presently, 3100 is on training days which incl pwo shake and off days it is 2640 in a week (due no shake). Making it an average if 2900 per day.
> 
> ...


 LOL ok makes sense to me now , wasn't following ya there!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Same total cals for wo and off days? Then off days would have too many cals.


 I always have the same amount of cals on my off days .. sometimes even more  I just replace my PWO shake with a whole meal. Remeber you grow outside of the gym .. not in. 


 Ok no more spamming your journal  Emma won't have a chance to read anything LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2005)

*Upper - 30Aug05*

Flat DB bench - wu 30x10, 45x8 - 60x8,8,8,8
CG Seated Rows - 130x10,10,10,10
Decline BB Bench - 90x10,9,8
WG Pulldowns - 135x12,10,10
Standing Militaries - 40x8,7,6

Flat DB - Reached Max RR. So weights will be upped next week.

CG Seated Rows -  reached max rr again, so more weight next week.

Decline Bench - I thought/felt i would reach max rr with these as well. But i thought wrong. ! extra rep for the first 2 sets and none for the third. Oh well, at least there was some progress. This exercises makes the blood rush to by brain. wooo .. not sure if i like the feeling too much.

WG Pulldowns - Maxed rr for the first set but no increase for the remaining. Was a bit tired by this time.

Standing milis - 1extra rep for the first 2 sets, none for the last. Thought i would max them but didnt. oh well.

Not a bad wo. Back and delts sore today as well as the hammies and calves wo from the previous day has caught up with me. Glad today is an off day and i plan to get into bed a bit earlier than usual.

Beginning to understand that this routine does really work my arms. I feel it in the arms even though there is no direct arm work. Also maintaining quite a strict RI helps. 

Though the RI looked good on paper, it does not always happen that way  But the total wo took 70mins. So i did make pretty good time.

Need to focus on a bit slower tempo for a longer TUT. At least for the 10-12RR

I have a feeling i may have to turn down the volume in the comming weeks, but will decide that as time goes by.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Simpsons.
Bart broke his leg whild playing around and has it in a cast.
Bart : "oooooh.. this mean i am going to miss the rest of summer" 
Homer: "Dont worry boy, when you grow up and go to work like me, you will miss _every _summer!"


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are right. I probably changed the wo and diet together which was too much too soon.






> Ok, i'll sit at that range for this and next week.






> Mon to Fri my meals are 100% on track. Weekend maybe 1 or 2 cheat meals, while macros are not correct, i keep an eye on total cals. I also suspect that since i have both sat and sun as training days. It means an extra ~500cals PWO shake. However, training and chores are all i mostly do on those days. No other physical activity. So maybe 3000 cals (incl pwo) could be a bit much for those days


I think that 3000 cals, if you are not generally active for any given day, would be too much for you... especially with the lack of cardio you are doing now.

If you start with something like 2800-2900 cals for training days and 2500-ish for off days you would probably be able to stop the waist expansion you are currently experiencing! 



> Since I'v got my meals packed for this week, will do your revised diet from sat.


Ok - no rush!  It was really just a suggestion... But I think that it will simplify things for you if you took out a lot of the 'fuzz' and you would certainly benefit from the extra fibre you would get from the lentils... Don't under-estimate the benefits of this in your diet - it really is good for you! 

I have no idea what maco ratio the above diet would give you - but I don't think you should worry about it too much at this stage. I would just make sure you are hitting your targets for fats (6-10g fish oils with ~0.4-0.5g per LBM total) and proteins (I would consider 1.5 x total BW for you at this stage - just because of the added thermogenic and insulin type benefits of the protein... it may help with preventing the fat gain you are experiencing) and then fill in the rest with what you want (carbs or fats...).



> I'll get some skim milk powder. How much would you suggest for this shake, Emma?


Tom was basically spot on  
1/4 cup = 30g, which is:
~105 cals
15.5g carbs
11g protein
0.2g fat

So if you go for the equivalant of one glass of milk you want ~25g (23g to be exact)... If you didn't feel comfortable with this then you could also start with "half a cup" (or about 0.33 oz of powder).

So in your PWO meal you could do:
1 med banana (110 cals, 27g carbs)
25g powder (90 cals, 12.9g carbs, 9g protein)
35g whey (132 cals, 4.7g carb, 24g protein) [I still say you need better whey too ]
0.5 cups oats (150 cals, 27g carbs, 5g protein, 2.5g fat)
TOTALS = ~ 382 cals, 71g carbs, 38g protein


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL ok makes sense to me now , wasn't following ya there!


 Np 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I always have the same amount of cals on my off days .. sometimes even more  I just replace my PWO shake with a whole meal. Remeber you grow outside of the gym .. not in.


  Problem is that i am not happy with the part that is growing  But i understand what you are saying.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think that 3000 cals, if you are not generally active for any given day, would be too much for you... especially with the lack of cardio you are doing now.


I'll rework cals for the weekend days.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you start with something like 2800-2900 cals for training days and 2500-ish for off days you would probably be able to stop the waist expansion you are currently experiencing!


Ok, wil rework those too.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So in your PWO meal you could do:
> 1 med banana (110 cals, 27g carbs)
> 25g powder (90 cals, 12.9g carbs, 9g protein)
> 35g whey (132 cals, 4.7g carb, 24g protein) [I still say you need better whey too ]
> ...


Ok, i'll rework those. I got some Prolab Whey this time. I'll post the macros on the weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, so i spent some time working out the new cals eff Sat. (Things are getting complicated  )

Off days - 2482
Weekend Training days - 2695
Weekday training days - 2977

Average: (2482*3 + 2695*2 + 2977*2) /7 = *2684* per day!

 Sounds a bit too little, but i guess i shall just have to try it for a week and see how it goes.

==============================
Macros:

Off Day:

2.02	Carbs per lb of LBM	
0.46	Fat from all sources per lb of LBM	
1.76	Total Protein per lb of LBM
1.45	Complete Protein per lb of LBM
--------------------------------------
Weekend training:

2.14	Carbs per lb of LBM	
0.46	Fat from all sources per lb of LBM
2.03	Total Protein per lb of LBM
1.63	Complete Protein per lb of LBM
--------------------------------------

Weekday training:

2.57	Carbs per lb of LBM	
0.49	Fat from all sources per lb of LBM	
2.08	Total Protein per lb of LBM
1.63	Complete Protein per lb of LBM


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 3, 2005)

Adrian - You make things way too complicated!! You are WORSE than TOM!! 

Ok... I'll write something up for you. Take a look and see what you think. You do not need to use it if you do not want to, but it might give you some ideas. 

So, why not just try this:

*Meal 1:* 520 cals, 64g carbs, 37.4g protein, 11g fat, 9g fibre
60g (0.75 cups) oats
140g (1 med) apple
40g whey
5g (1 tsp) olive oil

*Meal 2:* 400 cals, 45g carbs, 41g protein, 7g fat, 10g fibre
120g (1 can) tuna
60g (0.33 cups) lentils
100g (0.5 cups) brown rice
130g (1.5 cups) broccoli
5g (1 tsp) olive oil


*Meal 3:* 430 cals, 45g carbs, 43g protein, 10g fat, 10g fibre
100g cooked chicken breast
60g (0.33 cups) lentils
100g (0.5 cups) brown rice
130g (1.5 cups) broccoli
5g (1 tsp) olive oil


*Meal 4:* 430 cals, 55g carbs, 43g protein, 9g fat, 9g fibre
60g (0.75 cups) Oats
40g Egg-Whey Protein
130g (1.5 cups) broccoli 
3 caps fish oil


*Meal 5:* 380 cals, 45g carbs, 37g protein, 9g fat, 9g fibre
120g (1 can) tuna 
180g Sweet potato
130g (1.5 cups) vegetables
5g (1 tsp) olive oil 
3 caps fish oil


*Meal 6:* 260 cals, 8g carbs, 30g protein, 12g fat, 1g fibre
225g (1 cup) 1% cottage cheese
15g (0.125 cups) walnuts


*PWO:* 480 cals, 73g carbs, 40g protein, 4.5g fat, 7g fibre
40g (0.5 cups) oats
30g (0.25 cups) skim milk powder
120g (1 med) banana
30g (1 scoop) whey


*TOTALS:* 
Without PWO: 2420 cals, 262g carbs, 230g protein, 58g fat, 39g fibre

With PWO: 2900 cals, 335g carbs, 270g protein, 62.5g fat, 46g fibre

Averaged using: 2 x 2420 cals (rests), 5 x 2900 cals (workouts)

Daily average: 2762 cals, 314 carbs, 258g protein, 61g fat, 44g fibre
(per LBM = 20.9 cals, ~2.4g carbs, ~1.9g protein, ~0.46g fat)
(per total mass = 17.6 cals, 2g carbs, 1.6g protein, 0.38g fat)


Sit at that for a few weeks and see what happens...


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian - You make things way too complicated!! You are WORSE than TOM!!


 LMAO!! -  hear that???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2005)

*lower - 01Sep05*

Leg press - wu 270 x8, 340x6 - 430x8,8,8,8
Sumo DL's - 140x8,10,10,10
Standing Calves - 195x8,8 
Seated claves - 100x12,12,11
Weighted Leg raises - 15x8,8,8

Leg press - Didnt increase weight, but got 1 rep extra on each set to get to max RR.

Sumo DL's - Decided to do these instead of Pull throughs. Weights were lower than regular DL's on the other leg day. But this exercise s after leg presses and higher reps. However got to max RR for the 2nd and 3rd sets. So weight will be going up next time.

Standing calves - Got to max RR. and i think i did pretty good form 

Seated calves - Thought i would get to max RR this time, but only manages 2 extra reps for the first set. Gotta keep working at it.

Weighted Leg raises - Got to max RR. next set of DB's go upto 20lb. lets see how that works out next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2005)

*Upper - 03Sep05*

Bent Over rows - 70x8,8 - 110,8,8,8,8
Incline DB - 45x10,10,8
WG seated cable rows - 130x8,8,8
Pec Dec - 120x12,12,12
EZ BB Upright rows - 20x10,40x10,10

bent Overs - Got to max RR for all sets so weights go up next.

Incline DB -  thought i would get to max RR, but didnt make it on the last set. I'll try and get to it next time before upping the weights.

WG seated cable - Increased weights by10lbs. And got to min RR but with sloppy form. may need to decrease weight a bit.

Pec Dec - got to max RR for these.

My damn watch times died during the first set. So i had to keep an eye on the time nstead of my wrist watch beeping me when it was time. I guess the old button got tired of all the poking i gave it over the years and decided to give up. Oh well, baught a new one on the way home.

Even without the timer function, i still did well with the RI. This session was 65mins. Only 5mins longer than last weeks. So not bad.

Today is Lower. This wo makes this a 5 day wo week. So next week i will be back ti 4x wo. Thought i would be quite tired, but surprisingly am not. I did make sure i slept well and relaxed. I napped after M#1.. well i thought i would take a nap, but endid up falling fast asleep for 1h15m. But i think that did me good.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was soooooo busy at work on Friday. I stayed back a bit to catch up. A system wasnt working properly for the past 2 weeks and i wasnt able to compete my tasks. And now that it is back up, i have to try and catch up. Monday(tomorrow) is a public holiday as well as an off day. I thought i would relax, but i will have to go in to work to catch up. And will prob have to work almost they whole day


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2005)

*Weight/BF*

6-Aug-2005	153.4	13.0%	133.5	19.9
21-Aug-2005	154.4	14.0%	132.8	21.6
27-Aug-2005	155.4	13.0%	135.2	20.2

For the week ending 27aug, weight was 156-157/14% at the beginning of the week but ended at ~155/13% at the end. Similarly for the next week which started at 157-158/14% but ended at ~157/14%.

This is how the week went. I took my weight in the morning and it related to the previous days cals. Bf was 14% throughout the week.:
Sun - off - 2500
Mon - 157.6 - train - 3000
Tue - 158.0 - train - 3000 
Wed - 157.8 - off - 2500
Thu - 157.2 - train - 3000
Fri - 157.8 - off - 2500
Sat - 157.6 - train - 2600
Sun - 157.4

So i guess the weight jump was mostly due to too many cals on the weekend
Anyway, i recoded sat stats:

3-Sep-2005	157.6	14.0%	135.5	22.1

So while i am 2lb heavier and it is all fat


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian - You make things way too complicated!! You are WORSE than TOM!! .


 eep! 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok... I'll write something up for you. Take a look and see what you think. You do not need to use it if you do not want to, but it might give you some ideas.
> 
> So, why not just try this:.


Thanks for taking the toruble of writing that up, Emma. I shall make corrections to my diet.

Am a little confused about this.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Averaged using: 2 x 2420 cals (rests), 5 x 2900 cals (workouts)
> .


On weekends, am generally not very physically active. the only things i mostly do are wo's and chores. I thought you had sugested lower cals (incl pwo shake) for those 2 days. Which is why i worked out a diff diet for the weekend. Do you suggest i keep the higher cals of your diet?

BTW, the milk to the pwo shake made it taste good. But the results (of the shake containing oats+milk+whey+banana+creatine) were .. umm .. 'explosive' 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 35g whey (132 cals, 4.7g carb, 24g protein, 1.9g fat) [I still say you need better whey too ].


I got the Probab whey this time as the other one was out of stock.
32g = 130cals, 6g carbs, 22g pro, 2g fat
But it dosent look better  maybe i should look for another brand. I have seen some that have a lot more protein per scoop, but twice the cost. Maybe it is worth trying those.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO!! -  hear that???


 I wasnt trying to compete with you. Setting up those diets wasnt as difficult as the previous ones. I have worked out sooo many diets. so now all i do is copy and paste the cals and macros from older diet. Saves me the headache of reworking out the cals.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I wasnt trying to compete with you. Setting up those diets wasnt as difficult as the previous ones. I have worked out sooo many diets. so now all i do is copy and paste the cals and macros from older diet. Saves me the headache of reworking out the cals.


 Ya but your making things complicated , remember K.I.S.S.!! 


 LOL I'm just joking with ya  it'll take more than that to take my throne!!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> BTW, the milk to the pwo shake made it taste good. But the results (of the shake containing oats+milk+whey+banana+creatine) were .. umm .. 'explosive'


 LOL!! ahh that made my day!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 7, 2005)

Adrian??!   You ok?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian??!   You ok?


Hey Emma. Am good.  Thanks for asking. Just havent been able to do any updates as very busy with a project launch at work. Should have more time by next week.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian??!   You ok?


 lol I was thinking the exact same thing ..



 Good luck on the work project Adrian


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey stranger!
 How ya holding up?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok so am back.. Last week was sooooo busy. Monday was a public holiday, but i worked to catch up on stuff. I worked late every day of the week. Friday i worked late. Then went home for a few hours and came back to work at 3am for the launch. Finished at 12noon. Went home and relaxed for the rest of the day. Sunday i thought i would do a wo considering i was only able to do 1 wo during the whole of last week. But i was in no mood. So i took the day off. Hopefully this week i shall got back into the routine. I dont feel too motivated and the waist expansion (which seems to have temporraily halted) dosent help either.

I suspect that i may be having too many cals pwo. my pwo shake is 490cals and pwo meal is 480cals. so almost 1000cals is a bit too much within 1hr, me thinks. I know that after a heavy wo i do need the cals, esp carbs. But i guess i should cut down as that many seems too much. 

I gave the banana+milk+oats+whey another chance during the wo last week. If i got a lil bit more gas, i would have been able to fly like Superman! so out goes the banana (as much as i like fruit). Total cals per week will average ~2600 per day (~19xLBM). Lets see how that plays out.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to see you back! 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I suspect that i may be having too many cals pwo. my pwo shake is 490cals and pwo meal is 480cals. so almost 1000cals is a bit too much within 1hr, me thinks.


1000 cals in 1 hr??  How long are you waiting after your pre-workout meal before training? You do not want to train on that type of meal for about 1 hr at least! And then you add in your training (45 minutes to 1 hr to train + 10 minutes of stretching) and you have, at a minimum, 2-2.15 hrs since your last meal... 

So how are you eating that all with in 1 hr?



> I gave the banana+milk+oats+whey another chance during the wo last week. If i got a lil bit more gas, i would have been able to fly like Superman! so out goes the banana (as much as i like fruit). Total cals per week will average ~2600 per day (~19xLBM). Lets see how that plays out.


 The banana is such a good PWO food but if you can't stomach it then take it out and see. 

Good luck.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good to see you back!


Thanks 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 1000 cals in 1 hr??  How long are you waiting after your pre-workout meal before training? You do not want to train on that type of meal for about 1 hr at least! And then you add in your training (45 minutes to 1 hr to train + 10 minutes of stretching) and you have, at a minimum, 2-2.15 hrs since your last meal...
> 
> So how are you eating that all with in 1 hr?


Sorry, i wasnt clear. I meant post wo meal. This is how things usually go:

M#4 ~4:30pm (460 cals)
workout ~6pm
PWO shake ~7:15-7:30pm (~500cals)
PWO Meal (M#5) ~8-8:30pm (~480cals)
Last meal of the day ~10pm (~200cals)

So pre wo meal + post wo shake + post wo meal = ~1440 cals in ~4hours
OR
Post wo shake + post wo meal = 980cals in ~1-1.5hr 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The banana is such a good PWO food but if you can't stomach it then take it out and see.
> 
> Good luck.


I considered putting it in my post wo meal, but i guess it wouldnt be as benificial as in the shake. The other suggestion was to move the milk to the pre wo meal/shake and keep the banana with the pwo shake. 

If it wasnt for the massive bloat i would have kept both in the pwo shake. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Adrian - Yay for finishign your work project 

 Umm for your PWO shake - why don't you Try using some yogurt instead of skim milk powder?? I have the same problem if I mix milk + bananas , but I find it soooo mcuh better if you use some yogurt, alot less bloat/gas. (and it's more yummy  ) - Just freeze your shake overnight and take it to work - then by the time your done your workout in the gym it should be thawed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian - Yay for finishign your work project


Thanks Tom 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm for your PWO shake - why don't you Try using some yogurt instead of skim milk powder?? I have the same problem if I mix milk + bananas , but I find it soooo mcuh better if you use some yogurt, alot less bloat/gas. (and it's more yummy  ) - Just freeze your shake overnight and take it to work - then by the time your done your workout in the gym it should be thawed.


There isnt a freezer at the office (only a fridge, if you know what i mean). So the shake would have thawed long before i would be ready to get to the gym. Not sure how well that would work with the oats sitting in the yogurt for all that time


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There isnt a freezer at the office (only a fridge, if you know what i mean). So the shake would have thawed long before i would be ready to get to the gym. Not sure how well that would work with the oats sitting in the yogurt for all that time


Could you put it in the fridge at work? If not, do you have a cooler you can take to work with you? As this would easily keep it cool if you simply put it in there with a cool pack.

And the oats would be YUMMY!  Have you had Burcher museli before? The principle behind this is to soak oats in yoghurt and juice overnight so they go soft and absorb the juices and flavours of the mix.  Very good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Could you put it in the fridge at work? If not, do you have a cooler you can take to work with you? As this would easily keep it cool if you simply put it in there with a cool pack.
> 
> And the oats would be YUMMY!  Have you had Burcher museli before? The principle behind this is to soak oats in yoghurt and juice overnight so they go soft and absorb the juices and flavours of the mix.  Very good.


No, i never heard of Burcher museli. Just the regular Swiss Museli. But i can put it in the fridge. So I shall do that. But i guess i shall have to carry the creatine seperately and not mix it in.

I'll get some FF natural yogurt, though i'm tempted to get one of those FF flavoured ones.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 14, 2005)

*Lower - 13Sep05*

Leg press - wu 180x10, 270x8 - 360x8,8,8,8
Sumo DL's - 160x10,10,10,10
Standing Calves - 195x8,8
Seated Calves - 100x12,12,10
Weighted Leg raises - 15x10,8,10

Leg Raises - I thought i had increased weight, but as i got down to typing out this post, i actually used 70lb less weight.  So up go the weights next time. For sure!!

Sumo - increased weights on these by 20lbs. Not no PR's yet.

Standing calves - same as last time. With heavy weights i can never get a good ROM on calves. 

Seated - Same as last time. But i lost a rep on the last set.

Weighted leg raises - The gym had rearranged some of the equip around. So i spend ~5mins looking for the damn bench  and didnt find it  So i decided to take the weight and use the bench at the lower level. Then i spent another 5 mins looking for the 20lb DB. 3 were in use and the 4th was missing  Soooo i went back to the 15lb DB and took one last look for my usual bench and spotted it. After a good waste of almost 15mins later, i did my sets. Only to screw up on the second set as i though 8 reps was the max hen i should have done 10 

Need to learn a more more about streaching exercises to do at the end of my wo.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Simpsons
Bart plays a prank and gets into trouble with principal Skinner after he gets caught.
Principal Skinner: "... and as punishment, you will join me on my astronomy research .. at 4:30AM! " 
Bart: "There's a 4:30 AM now!" 

Everybody Loves Raymond.
Marie is trying to give Frank a suggestion and he is refusing to listen to her.
Marie: "Frank! I am not just some throphy wife, you know. I can contribute!" 
Frank: "You?! ... a throphy wife?!! ...... What contest in hell did i win?!"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 16, 2005)

*Upper - 15Sep05*

Flat DB bench - wu 35x10, 50x6 - 65x8,6,5,4
CG seated Lat Rows - 140x10,10,9,9
Decline BB Bench - 90x10,10,10
WG Pulldowns - 135x12,12,10
Standing DB milits - 40x8,8,8

Bench - Thought i could get to max RR with this set, but no such luck. Got 1 extra rep on the first set none on the second and lost a rep on the 3rd and 4th.  

Rows - These were a bit better. 1extra rep on 1st and 3rd set but nont on the 2nd and 4th.

Decline bench - Frist set got to max RR. But it seemed easier than last time. and it was, coz i got to max RR for the remaining 2 sets as well.

Puldowns - only got 1 extra rep for the 2nd and 3rd set.

Milis - Surprisingly got to max RR for all 3 sets 

This was a a day of mixed results. Falt banech didnt so well, but i decline did well. Rows and pulldowns aernt great but milis were great.

It could have been the cheat lunch i had. We had a farewell lunch for a colleague who is leaving the company. So we went to a Mexican restraunt. Not a fancy place, it was a small family run business and but the food was great. I tried to limit myself and be reasonable with what i had and declined the frozen icecream for desert. It was still waaay more cals than what i normally would have for that meal. But it was sooo good  So i was feeling the effects of too many cals and was a bit out of the mood for a wo  , but pushed myself to it anyway.

All those cals didnt help. My weight spiked up by 1.5lbs this morning but my waist held at 34.5" . Hopefully things should regularise out by the weekend.
---------------------------
Came accross a thread discussing RDA's. Which contained a link in one of Rob's post. Got me thinking. Maybe i need to throw in a second multi vit/min pill a day


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Came accross a thread discussing RDA's. Which contained a link in one of Rob's post. Got me thinking. Maybe i need to throw in a second multi vit/min pill a day


I imagine that you don't need it and I would urge you against it. Vitamins/mineral pills are no where near as effective as real food - and offering you a 'big dose' in 1 tablet means most of it disappears down the toilet. 

Also - taking more than 1 tablet can cause you to get WAYYY too much of some of the vitamins/minerals and this might not be healthy for you (depending on which ones they are).

One day you should go onto www.nutritiondata.com and use the 'pantry' tool to enter all your food for the day. Then select all of them and click 'analyse recipe'. You will probably find that you are hitting well above a lot of the RDI's as it is. If you add on any that you are getting from one multi-vitamin + any additional vitamins in your protein powders (have a look - most will have some vitamins/minerals in them) you should be fine.

If not - then try to increase vitamins via diet - add some more fresh vegetables, make sure you are eating some skim dairy, add in another peice of fruit (take out some of the other carbs to compensate) and occasionally swap some of your foods (eg: instead of using 120g tuna + 1 tsp olive oil use 100g tuna + 1 whole egg).


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 17, 2005)

Did ya try the yogurt shake yet ? LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 19, 2005)

*lower - 07Sep05*

RDL's - wu 160x6,6 - 190,8,8,8,8
Squats - 150x8,8,10,10
Seated Calves - 100x10,10
Standing Calves - 75x24,22,22
Lying Crunches - 60x12,12,12

RDL - Reached Max rr with these. So will def try 200lb next time.

Squats - Up by 10lbs. First 2 sets were a tad bit diff. But managed to get to max rr for the rest. Will try and get all 4 sets with 10reps before increasing weights.

Seated calves - these were good. reached max rr

Standing calves - started at a low weight but barely made it to rr of 25-30. These many reps are painful. 

Lying crunches - upped weight by 10lbs and reached max RR. This exercise has stopped becomming challenging. Maybe i should try doing them with a slower tempo 2/1/2.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 19, 2005)

*Upper - 18Sep05*

Bent Over rows - wu 50x8, 80x8 - 120x8x8x6x7
Incline DB press - 45x10,10,9,7
WG seated cable rows - 130x12,10,9
PecDec - 135x12,10,7
EZ BB upright rows - 50x10,9,10

Bent over - weight up my 10lbs. this time i counted only the reps where the bar touched my abs. so i did a few more reps than what was recorded.

Inclines - These went down. Lost a rep on the 3rd and 4tth set.

Rows - got 4more reps on 1st set. 2 on the second and 1 on the third. so i'm getting somewhere with these.

Pec Dec - this was a *PR* and managed to get to max RR for the first set as well! 

upright Rows - Missed max rr on the 2nd set. But i think i found the comfort zone with this exercise.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - taking more than 1 tablet can cause you to get WAYYY too much of some of the vitamins/minerals and this might not be healthy for you (depending on which ones they are).


I did have oil soluble vits toxicity in mind. But i was also thinking about the water soluble ones that probably get washed out of my system with all the water i drink. But i think i shall leave the second pill out.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> One day you should go onto www.nutritiondata.com and use the 'pantry' tool to enter all your food for the day. Then select all of them and click 'analyse recipe'. You will probably find that you are hitting well above a lot of the RDI's as it is. If you add on any that you are getting from one multi-vitamin + any additional vitamins in your protein powders (have a look - most will have some vitamins/minerals in them) you should be fine.


Oh, ok. I'll do that as soon as i get some time to give me an idea of where i stand.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If not - then try to increase vitamins via diet - add some more fresh vegetables, make sure you are eating some skim dairy, add in another peice of fruit (take out some of the other carbs to compensate) and occasionally swap some of your foods (eg: instead of using 120g tuna + 1 tsp olive oil use 100g tuna + 1 whole egg).


Am seriously considering adding more variety to my diet. some of it, e.g. Tuna+Brown rice+veggies+olive oil is getting really boring.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Did ya try the yogurt shake yet ? LOL


Yes i did! It works fine. Thanks for the tip.  It does give my chocolate protein powder a sour taste, but i think i can get used to the taste.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I did have oil soluble vits toxicity in mind. But i was also thinking about the water soluble ones that probably get washed out of my system with all the water i drink. But i think i shall leave the second pill out.


You could always just get yourself a good Vit B complex + Vit C tablet if you were specifically concerned about these vitamins - but, as I said, you eat correctly and you will find you do not need them (plus, look at your protein powders!!).



> Am seriously considering adding more variety to my diet. some of it, e.g. Tuna+Brown rice+veggies+olive oil is getting really boring.


LOL - you should! Try something different (eg: large green salad with shrimp, pearl barley and avocado OR a home made stir-fry with chicken + brown rice + asian greens + walnuts)... You don't need to eat the same thing every day if you are bored with it!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could always just get yourself a good Vit B complex + Vit C tablet if you were specifically concerned about these vitamins - but, as I said, you eat correctly and you will find you do not need them (plus, look at your protein powders!!).


I did the Pantry check with the food items. It spat out a whole bunch of numbers  I guess they are using the usual RDA's for regular people as i seem to be getting a whole lot more than the recommended percentage for most items.

Vitamin A 15960 IU	319%
Vitamin C 95.7 mg 159%
Vitamin B12 7.2 mcg	120%

Calcium		523 mg	52% -> Inspite of 1 cup of CC per day 
Iron		17.9mg	100%
Magnesium		546mg	137%
Phosphorus		2268mg	227%
Potassium		3545mg	101%
Sodium		1534mg	64%
Zinc		12.8mg	85%
Copper		2.1mg	106%
Manganese		8.2mg	410%
Selenium		~205mcg	~293%

Those results didnt take into account the Whey and daily Multi Vit-Min. So i guess i am good for the vits and mins.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 21, 2005)

*Lower - 20Sep05*

Leg press - wu 180x8, 340x7 - 450x8,8,8,8
Sumo DL - 170 x10,10,10,10
Standing Calves - 215x8,8
Seated calves - 100x12,12,12
Weighted Leg raises - 20x8,7,6

Streaching 5mins + some calf streaching during calf work. RI was good but not great.

Leg Press - The usual machine i use was bust. The bar was bent  so there was a yellow caution tape around the machine. So i used the other one. I have used this one a few times earlier and i dont like it. The plate is tiled a bit too forward and makes by heels lift off the plate and pushes my toes backwards. this puts a lot of stress on my ankles. So i cant do it with a good ROM. I thought it was because my ankles wernt flexable enough, but yesterday i overheard one guy telling another of the same issue he had. Anyway, weights were increased my 20lbs and i reached max RR.

Sumo DL's - weights up my 10lbs and reached max RR 

Standing Calves - increased weight and reached max RR. But not very good ROM.

Seated calves -  same weight as last time but got 2 extra reps out on the 3rd set hence made it to max rr for all sets. Next time weights go up.

Weighted leg raises - Almost forgot about these. I did my calf work and did my quad and ham streaches. I picked up my log to put down the time and noticed that i hadnt dont the leg raises  But i did them anyway. Weight was up by 5lbs and i got into RR. Hopefully next time i should get to max RR.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Am beninning to think that last weeks missed wo's benifitted me. So i shall consider skipping an upper and a lower wo in the next 2-3weeks.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
'Medium' season premier was good. So was 'CSI:Miami'. Neither was exceptional but they were good episodes. 'NCIS' season premier was good too. The story continues on and into the next episode. Am sad that they killed off Kate. I liked her. Shoulda killed that annoying jock, Tony, instead  I half thought the season would be back with the death of Kate being a bad dream. But dosent seem so. Wonder who will replace her.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Vitamin A 15960 IU	319%
> Vitamin C 95.7 mg 159%
> Vitamin B12 7.2 mcg	120%
> 
> ...


 Looks excellent! 

Just watch that Vit A level if it doesn't include your multi or your whey!  This was the reason I had to dump taking a multi at all - I started to go orange from hypervitaminosis A!!

But  for the calcium!! You can't rely on cc - cc is a very low calcium dairy product (the whey fraction of the milk, when it is seperated into curds and whey, is what contains a lot of the calcium)... I really, really suggest you get yourself a good calcium citrate/hydroxyapetate calcium supplement (with magnesium) and you start taking 1000mg/day.

Calcium is not only really important for your health, but it is also linked to leaner body composition and helps in shifting abdominal fat.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks excellent!
> 
> Just watch that Vit A level if it doesn't include your multi or your whey!  This was the reason I had to dump taking a multi at all - I started to go orange from hypervitaminosis A!!


Yes. the VitA Toxicity is one of those that i had in mind. I am a bit baffled as to how i am getting so much. 

I have seen some people that walk around looking orange-y. Mostly those who get too much beta-carotene from munching on a bag of baby carrots all day 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But  for the calcium!! You can't rely on cc - cc is a very low calcium dairy product (the whey fraction of the milk, when it is seperated into curds and whey, is what contains a lot of the calcium)... I really, really suggest you get yourself a good calcium citrate/hydroxyapetate calcium supplement (with magnesium) and you start taking 1000mg/day.
> 
> Calcium is not only really important for your health, but it is also linked to leaner body composition and helps in shifting abdominal fat.


Damn, i thought CC had enough. Guess i mist have misread the label. just checked it only contains 15% DV Calcium.

Ok, so i went out and checked for the calcium you had suggested. There wernt any products with Calcium hydroxyapetate (but i could check a few stores again on the weekend). Most others had combo of Cal + VitD3 or Cal+VitD+Zinc. Of which Cal carbonate seemed to be the popular ingredient.

The only one that came close to the Cal+Mag you suggested was  Mega Cal??? Calcium Magnesium. However it contains a blend of diff types of calcium. Do you suggest this one or should i stick to the citrate? I shall check a few other stores to see if i can find a citrate by itself and supplement the magnesuim seperately with a 2:1 ratio of Cal:Mag, coz thats the ratio these products contained.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, so i went out and checked for the calcium you had suggested. There wernt any products with Calcium hydroxyapetate (but i could check a few stores again on the weekend). Most others had combo of Cal + VitD3 or Cal+VitD+Zinc. Of which Cal carbonate seemed to be the popular ingredient.
> 
> The only one that came close to the Cal+Mag you suggested was  Mega Cal??? Calcium Magnesium. However it contains a blend of diff types of calcium. Do you suggest this one or should i stick to the citrate? I shall check a few other stores to see if i can find a citrate by itself and supplement the magnesuim seperately with a 2:1 ratio of Cal:Mag, coz thats the ratio these products contained.


Would you buy online? Something like:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/opt/cal.html
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/now/cc.html
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/nl/cal.html
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/country/calmag.html
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/sol/cal-mag.html

I am pretty sure that Jodi has said that she can get them at Costo too? (although this would only help if you have a costo close).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Would you buy online? Something like:


Hmmm.. I'v seen a couple of those products in some supp stores. I shall check on the weekend. Else i'll get it online.

This one looks to have the best value for price. Hope i can get it : http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/now/cc.html



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that Jodi has said that she can get them at Costo too? (although this would only help if you have a costo close).


Unfortunately there is no Costco near me. These are big box bulk stores and as i live downtown, there arent any near me. Besides Costco is a 'Club' store. One needs to buy a membership to shop there.  For regular shopping it would be ok, otherwise it isnt worth it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 23, 2005)

*Upper - 22Sep05*

Flat DB Bench - wu 35x8, 50x6 - 65x8,8,7,5
CG Seated Lat rows - 140x10,10,10,10
Decline BB Bench - 120x7,6,5
WG Pulldowns - 135x12,12,12
DB Standing Militaries - 45x5,6,5

Flat Bench - Got a couple of extra reps on each set. So these are progressing.

Lat Rows - got to max RR. But last few reps of last couple of sets wernt with great form. Mucho throwing upperbody back to pull the weights. So i'll do the same weight next time and hopefully with better form before upping the weight.

Decline - Wasnt too focussed during this routine. I accidently loaded 50lbs more when i meant only to do 20lb more. I did one rep and stopped as there was no way i could do 3 sets of 8-10. Reduced the weight, but left it at 30lbs more than last time. Didnt make it to RR. But i think next time i should be able to get there.

Pulldowns - Got to max RR with better form than last time. Will increase weight slightly next time.

DB Milis - up by 5lb each. kinda missed RR. But i think i am getting there.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not a bad wo, but i wasnt too enthuastic about it. Was delayed at the office and got to the gym an hour later than usual. And didnt have time to go check for theose Calcium pills which i wanted to get asap. 

Anyway, managed to do this routine in 75mins. Streaching was only for a few mins and gave up and left. Only to get caught in the rain on the way home. 

As i mentioned i wasnt too focussed, so it didnt strike me that i could have taken the subway and gotten closer to my apartment than walk most of the way in home the rain. You would think that after living in that neighbourhood for 8 years i would be smarter  I think my job is using up too many of my brain cells!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes i did! It works fine. Thanks for the tip.  It does give my chocolate protein powder a sour taste, but i think i can get used to the taste.


 That's great to hear!
  ya at first , it's kind of sour - but you'll quckly love it sooo much more than using skim milk  omg those shakes are so good! If I could I'd jsut drink them all day all night 

 LOL at the rain thing


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 25, 2005)

*lower - 24sep05*

RDL's - wu 110x8,160x6 - 200x7,8,7,6
Squats - 150 x10,10,10,10
Seated calves - 110x10,10
Standing calves - 75x25,18,18
Lying crunches - 65x12,12,10

RDL's - weight up by 10lbs and nade it into the RR. Hopefully i might mke it to max rr next time.

Squats - reached max RR. Was pretty wiped out by this time. Felt i could simply go home, but i finished the routine. My squats are only 150lbs .. sooo pathetic 

Seated Claves - weight up my 10lbs and reached max RR

Standing claves - didnt do too well with these. Same weight, but lost 4 reps on the 2nd and 3rd set. Not going to increase weight until i can get to 30reps each.

Machine Lying crunches - weight up my 5lbs. Tried doing these with a slower tempo. felt good. Max weight on this machine is 75, which i can get to. But what then?  lugging a plate up and doing it on the free ab bench is a bit of a circus act. Oh well, will have to come up with something else or do this set with a higher RR. Since it is for abs that should be good.

Did this routine in 75mins. Cant seem to get this routine done in under 60mins for any day. but i guess 75mins for these number of sets/reps isnt too bad.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's great to hear!
> ya at first , it's kind of sour - but you'll quckly love it sooo much more than using skim milk  omg those shakes are so good! If I could I'd jsut drink them all day all night


The other day i opened a new tub. There were a few yellow blobs in the yogurt  i was surprised as it was a new tub! So i looked at the label again, and saw that i had got Peach yougurt  When i baught it i only saw the label said FF and picked the nearest tub. 

I even throw in 2 tbsp natural yogurt in my tuna and sweet potatoes (+olive oil + franks red hot sauce with lime). Give the meal some moisture and makes it tasty  Actually i used to do that months ago. cant remember why i stopped


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 25, 2005)

So i got the Calcium-Magnesium pills. 
Brand : Natural Factors. 

Quantity of Active Ingredients per pill :
Calcium (Citrate) 250mg
Magnesium (Citrate/Oxide) 250mg
Manganese (Citrate) 1mg
Potassium (Citrate) 20mg
Zinc (Citrate) 5mg
Vitamin D3 100iu

So i shall take 4 of these over a course of 4 meals. Dont think i could do them at once. Each one is one big honkin' tablet! 

Cal:Mag is 1:1. If this is not a good idea, let me know,Emma.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The other day i opened a new tub. There were a few yellow blobs in the yogurt  i was surprised as it was a new tub! So i looked at the label again, and saw that i had got Peach yougurt  When i baught it i only saw the label said FF and picked the nearest tub.


 LOL!! 
 That just gave me a yummy idea - blending some banana into my yogurt at lunch  omg banana yogurt ~ or wait, even strawberry yougrt!! Screw bloat that'd be too yummy to pass up!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I even throw in 2 tbsp natural yogurt in my tuna and sweet potatoes (+olive oil + franks red hot sauce with lime). Give the meal some moisture and makes it tasty  Actually i used to do that months ago. cant remember why i stopped


 That'd be good too ..
 I actually today found this fat - free vinnegarate dressing thing today in the fridge I use to put on tuna and stuff , I completely forgot why I stoped using that too - Well I threw the last bit of it on my pearled barley / chicken , can't wait to try it out


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> RDL's - wu 110x8,160x6 - 200x7,8,7,6
> Squats - 150 x10,10,10,10
> Seated calves - 110x10,10
> Standing calves - 75x25,18,18
> Lying crunches - 65x12,12,10


Nice workout Adrian!  Your RDL numbers are really impressive! 




> Did this routine in 75mins. Cant seem to get this routine done in under 60mins for any day. but i guess 75mins for these number of sets/reps isnt too bad.


 Why is are you concerned about doing the routine in under 60 minutes? Do you have time constraints?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So i got the Calcium-Magnesium pills.
> Brand : Natural Factors.
> 
> Quantity of Active Ingredients per pill :
> ...


 It looks fine for now... Just keep an eye out for something in a 2:1 ratio for the future. At 4 x tablets a day I doubt this jar will last you long anyway!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 26, 2005)

*Upper - 25Sep05*

Bent Over BB Rows - wu 50x8, 80x6 - 120x8,8,8,8
Incline DB Press - 45x10,10,10,10
WG Seated Rows - 137.5x12,12,7
Pec Dec - 135x12,12,7
DB Upright Rows - 60x10,10,10

Bent Overs - Got to max RR with all reps to touch my abs. So weight goes up next time.

Incline DB press - Max RR. However i should have gotten to this point a couple of sessions ago (03sep) as i was only short 2 reps on the 4th set. The next session (18sep) i lost 1 rep each on the 3rd and 4th set. But this time i got to max RR for all sets. So small victory.

Seated Rows - Got to max RR with these, but need to focus on form. Mucho leaning back to pull the bar.  I did feel it in my lower back, which i shouldnt as thats is not what is being worked. Though i got the bar to touch my abs on all reps.

Pec Dec - Thought i could get to max RR with these, but only got 2 extra reps on the 2nd set. No extra on the 3rd. Oh well, maybe next week.

EZ upright rows - Weight up by 10lbs AND got to max RR  wasnt expecting that. If anything i have been cautious about my shoulders considering they get worked out twice a week with all the upper work as well as direct work. I was considering reducing sets on direct movement, but seeing that that are progressing nicely, i shall leave it the way it is. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
The Simpsons
The school is having monetary issues. So Principal Skinner has made a lot of cuts to several programs. Principal Skinner and Mrs.Crabaple (sp?) are having lunch in the cafeteria and argueing about the budget cuts.
Mrs.Crabaple : "Yuck! i can taste the shredded newspaper in this food!" 
Principal Skinner: "Well, shredded newspaper gives you much needed roughage and essential inks."


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL!!
> That just gave me a yummy idea - blending some banana into my yogurt at lunch  omg banana yogurt ~ or wait, even strawberry yougrt!! Screw bloat that'd be too yummy to pass up!


The fruit yogurt i get barely has much fruit. A big tub probably has 1/2 a peach!   Bit annoying when chugging down the pwo shake and a blob of fruit gets into my mouth. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> That'd be good too ..
> I actually today found this fat - free vinnegarate dressing thing today in the fridge I use to put on tuna and stuff , I completely forgot why I stoped using that too - Well I threw the last bit of it on my pearled barley / chicken , can't wait to try it out


FF vinegrette? never seen that in my store. Oh well, my combo works for me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nice workout Adrian!  Your RDL numbers are really impressive!


Thanks, Emma.  Actually i was thinking about that after the wo. It is good progress considering i have been DL-ing for less than a year. However my grip seemes to slip a wee bit with this weight. So may need to get straps in the near future if grip becomes too much of an issue. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why is are you concerned about doing the routine in under 60 minutes? Do you have time constraints?


No time constraints really. I was reading about energy stores and test levels dropping after a certain period of time (i think 45mins is what i read). So i thought it better to have a more compact wo rather than a longer one.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It looks fine for now... Just keep an eye out for something in a 2:1 ratio for the future.


Ok. Will do. I went with this one as both Cal and Mag were Citrate. But i will check for the 2:1 ratio tabs again.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> At 4 x tablets a day I doubt this jar will last you long anyway!


 no it wont. At this rate it is gonna get a bit pricey. It has 180tabs which will last 45days. I'll look at the brands again and i think i did see one with a 2:1 ratio with a cal citrate.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 26, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The fruit yogurt i get barely has much fruit. A big tub probably has 1/2 a peach! Bit annoying when chugging down the pwo shake and a blob of fruit gets into my mouth.


 LOL!
 I went out today and got some strawberries to mix in my yogurt tomorrow  omg I can't wait!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> FF vinegrette? never seen that in my store. Oh well, my combo works for me


 LOL well I figured out why I ended up putting a stop to my combo - my store no longer sells it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No time constraints really. I was reading about energy stores and test levels dropping after a certain period of time (i think 45mins is what i read). So i thought it better to have a more compact wo rather than a longer one.


N'ah... Another 'myth'... Sure there is a slight effect (not too bad if you make sure you are well fueled and hydrated). 

Once you get up over ~90 minutes of INTENSE exercise (eg: marathon running) then you start to have real issues, but for average weight lifting it is not really an issue.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL well I figured out why I ended up putting a stop to my combo - my store no longer sells it


I rememembered why i stopped. It was because i redid my diet and added some CC to the meal. Didnt need the yogurt anymore. Oh well, Back to yogurt.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> N'ah... Another 'myth'... Sure there is a slight effect (not too bad if you make sure you are well fueled and hydrated).
> 
> Once you get up over ~90 minutes of INTENSE exercise (eg: marathon running) then you start to have real issues, but for average weight lifting it is not really an issue.


Aahh .. cool! So ill just keep on truckin' and keep an eye out for RI only.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 29, 2005)

*Lower - 28Sep05*

Leg Press - wu 90x8,8 ,340x8 - 470x8,8,8,8
Sumo DL's - 180 x8,8,8,10
Standing Calves - 215 x8,8
Seated Claves - 110x12,10,7
Weighted Leg raises - 20x8,8,8

Good wo. Was supposed to do it on Tue but was busy at work and stayed back a couple of extra hours. So i did it a day later. Quite busy this week. Will try and get the wo's in but possibly may only do 2x insetad of 4x this week. Hopefully not.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 1, 2005)

*Upper - 29Sep05*

Flat DB Bench - wu 35x8, 50x6 - 65 x8,8,8,7
CG Seated lat pulls/rows - 140 x10,10,10,10
Decline BB bench - 120 x8,8,6
WG pulldowns - 135 x12,12,12
standing milis - 45 x4,5,2

Flat bench -  this is progressing. missed max rr by 1 rep on the last set  maybe next time.

CG lat pulls - same weight as last time. I wanted to do them with good form. Got most of the reps out with good form. Next tiem weight goes up.

Decline bench - 1 extra rep on 1st set. 2 on the 2nd and 1 on the 3rd. Nowhere near max rr, but getting there.

Standing militaries - these were a disaster. lost a rep on 1st and 2nd set. lost 3 reps on 3rd set 

This wo started fine but soon dragged on endlessly. After flat bench, i did the lat pulls. Went to the decline bench. It was being used by some guy doing BB shrugs as both squat racks were busy. Waited ~10mins, but the guy didnt seem to finish anytome soon. So i went down to do the pulldowns instead. Couldnt get the machine i usually use. Got another one . But i needed a 5lb rubber weight to get to the weight i needed. Saw it at a distance. But the time i got there, some woman leaned over and picked it up and placed it on the machine she was using  Went back and got my usual machine.  Went back for the decline bench. It was being used by some guy doing declines  Finally he finished. I did my sets and then did the militaries. Which were a total disaster 

I have been suspecting shouldeers might experience a problem. Have noticed that they get sore easily dring the past couple of weeks. Holding the hair driyer for a few mins and they get sore  So am going to skip the next upper wo and rest them totally before resuming.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lower - 01Oct05*

RDL's - 110x8,160x6 - 200x8,8,8,8
Squats - 160 x7,8,9,9
Seated calves - 120 x10,8
Standing Calves - 75 x20,24,20
Lying Crunches - 65 x12,12,12

RDL's - got to max RR. last couple of reps of the last set were a bit dodgy. But will increase weight next time. By just 10lbs, probably.

Squats - weight up by 10lbs. These were diff to focus on quads parallel but got to RR.

Seated Calves - increased by 10lbs. 

Standing calves - For some reason i thought max rr was 20 on these. And so i stopped at 20. But then realised max rr was 30  anyway. Looks like 30 is a long was comming as i'v only ever gone to max 25 reps so far. 

Lying crunches - same weight as last time and got to max RR just like last time. But did them a bit slower than usual.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Shoulders still feel sore from thursdays wo. I think it is a good idea to skip tomorrows upper wo and rest them completly. Next upper is on thu next week.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

So work was busy. But i didnt have to work at 3am for the project launch   Hence managed to get 3wo's in. Skipping the 4th as explained above. Have also taken monday off in lieu of extra time worked on previous project.  (and i still have one more day off due from that project  )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow. Those cal-mag tabs (with the zinc and Vit-D) really help me get a good nights sleep. It is almost like i'v been knocked unconscious... in a good way. 

Had posted a thread about glucosamine chondroitin. Seems it is recommended by the few responses i got. Not sure if i'm turning into some kinda supplement junkie!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Had posted a thread about glucosamine chondroitin. Seems it is recommended by the few responses i got. Not sure if i'm turning into some kinda supplement junkie!


I use it to help keep my knees happy.

The glucosamine has a great deal of research to back it up... chondroitin is still just 'hear say' but it seems to be ok too.

You need to make sure you take it at the right dose, and it doesn't work instantly (takes 6 to 8 weeks to have an effect - but, similarly, it remains active for ~6 to 8 weeks after you stop taking it too).

So make sure you get the 1500mg of Glucosamine and you should be fine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So make sure you get the 1500mg of Glucosamine and you should be fine.


Thanks Emma. I'll look for that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 5, 2005)

*Lower - 05Oct05*

Leg press - wu 180x8, 340x8 - 470x7,5 450x8,8
Sumo DL's - 190x8, 180x10,10,10
Standing Calves - 235x8,8
Seated Claves - 110x12,11,9
Weighted Leg Raises - 25x5,5,5

Leg Press - Lost 1rep on the first set and 3 on the second. So i redoced weight by20lbs and did the remaining 2 sets to max RR.

Sumo DL's - increased weight by 10lbs and got to min RR. Then realised that i hadne yet got to max rr with the previous weight. So reduced weight and got to max RR for the rest.

Standing Calves - upped it to the next plate. Cant get a full ROM as i do with lighter weights, but am trying.

Seated calves - 1 more rep on 2nd set and 2 on the 3rd.

Weighted leg raises - Raised weight by 5lbs but missed min RR my 1rep on all sets.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was loading the plates on the Leg Press and suddenly got this deja vu feeling.  Felt like i just did this wo the other day and here i am again doing the same thing. Seems like motivation is beginning to sink with this wo. 

Just checked my records and i have been doing this routine for 5 weeks. Will try and complete this week (6th week) with a 4x split and maybe for the next 2 weeks will do a 3x rotation. And after that am off on vacation for 2 weeks! Wont have access to the gym and diet will def not be clean with 6 meals.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2005)

OOO vacation ~ what are your plans?? 

 P.S. did you get the cheque from the gym yet?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OOO vacation ~ what are your plans??


I'm going to Amsterdam to see some friends  Havent been there in years!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. did you get the cheque from the gym yet?


No not yet. I called their accounts department and asked. Some dumb chick there said that payment was not recieved due to a NSF (non sufficient funds) cheque. I told her that cash was paid not a cheque. So she told me to talk to their accounts in the US and gave me their 1-800 nbr. I havent called. I waited another week and today on the way to the gym, i'll talk to the manager. Their accounts are screwed up as usual


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm going to Amsterdam to see some friends  Havent been there in years!


 WHOO - HOO that's awsome Adrian! Hope ya have a blast!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No not yet. I called their accounts department and asked. Some dumb chick there said that payment was not recieved due to a NSF (non sufficient funds) cheque. I told her that cash was paid not a cheque. So she told me to talk to their accounts in the US and gave me their 1-800 nbr. I havent called. I waited another week and today on the way to the gym, i'll talk to the manager. Their accounts are screwed up as usual


 ugh .. see this is why I didn't want to take your money!!! I knew something would happen and I feel really bad ... I'm so sorry
 Do you want me to send ya those papers?? I still have them ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> WHOO - HOO that's awsome Adrian! Hope ya have a blast!


Yep, i sure will!  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ugh .. see this is why I didn't want to take your money!!! I knew something would happen and I feel really bad ... I'm so sorry
> Do you want me to send ya those papers?? I still have them ..


Dont worry about it. I know they are all messed up with their accounting. It just takes time.

I asked again yesterday and there was some guy as the front desk manager and he checked and said that they have issued a refund cheque on 15sep and it is being sent from the US and takes 4-6 weeks  So long as they havent denied the refund, i wont need the papers. But good idea to get the refund in hand before throwing them out. So hopefully when i get back from vacation, i should have it in the mail.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 12, 2005)

Adrian?!



Where are you? Are you ok?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2005)

*Upper - 06Oct05*

Flat DB - wu 35x8, 50x8 - 65x8,8,8,8
CG Seated lat pulls - 150 x8,8,8,8
Decline Bench - 120 x9,9,6
WG pulldowns - 140x12,12,12
Standing Militaries - 45x5,6,6

Falt Bench - Got to Max rr so will try 70's next time.

CG Lat pulls - couldnt get the extra rubber weight to fit on the machine i use. So went u0p to the next plate. Did surprisingly well.  But with a bit of a cheat for some rteps 

Decline - same weight but only got 1extra rep on the 1st and 2nd sets. No extra on the 3rd. Barely managed to rack the bar. Could have possibly managed 1 more rep, but decided not to take the chance. Didnt want the bar stuck at my neck while i was almost upside down 

Pulldowns - weight up by 5lbs and got to max rr.

Standing milis - reps up from last time. But last time i lost reps so actually i got to same reps as the time before that. so no change really


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2005)

*Lower - 08Oct05*

RDL's - wu 110x8,160x8 - 210x6,5,5,8
Squats - 160x10,9,8,10
Seated calves - 120x10,11
Standing claves - 75x24,20,20
Lying crunches - 70x12,12,12

RDL - up by 10lbs . barely made it to min rr for the first 3 sets. But managed to get to max rr on the last set  guess i was being a bit cautious in the beginning also my grip was slipping a bit.

Squats - same weight but getting bloser to max rr. Hopefully next time will get there. Read a post by LAM that wide stance would target the glutes more. An everybody knows i need an  so i'll try a wider than shoulder stance next time.

Seated calves - these were fine.

Standing claves - these are going nowhere. Cant seem to get anywhere near 30reps. But i'll keep trying 

Lying crunche - increased weight by 5lb. There is only one more plate on the machine. So i'll switch from behind the head grip to the handles at the sides. This way i will have to use less bi's and reduce the weight to get a greater effect.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the first set of RDL's, the weight sank down to the floor on the 6th rep and stayed there  So instead of the usual rack RDL's, i decided to lift off the floor. Wasnt sure i could do it. But i did for the next two sets. Grip kept slipping and i had to stop at 5 reps. The last set saw a burst of energy, from where i dont know. But i got to max rr and even staggered forward and racked the weight. 

That was probably a mistake. As soon as i racked it i felt a pain in my right groin. I think i mildly strained it.  I was considering calling it quits for the day but decided to cautiously continue. 

Squats were next. I decided if the squats aggrevated the pain, i would stop. Kept very close attention to the pain, but it didnt seem to get worse. So i completed the routine. Didnt think of icing it when i got home  but did so the next day. I'm ok now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2005)

*Upper - 08Oct05*

Bent over BB rows - wu - 50x8,90x8 - 130x8,7,4,5
Incline DB - 50x10,10,9,7
WG Seated cable rows - 137.5 x10,10,10
Pec Dec - 135x12,12,11
BB Upright rows - 70x8,7,8

Bent overs - weight up by 10lbs. Got into rr for first 2 sets, but failed miserable for the next two.

Incline - wieght up to 50's and did pretty well.

WG seated cable - same weights and reps as last time. Just wanted to do it with better from. No leaning back. Will try the same again next time.

PecDec - missed the lat reps on last set  But i shall increae weight next time anyway.

BB Upright rows - weight up by 10lbs. Managed to get to min rr. But need to work on better form.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian?!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you? Are you ok?


Hey Emma!  Am good. Was a bit busy but managed to get a 4x workout and diet was on track ... well almost.  had a thanksgiving meal, but i tried not to pig out. Last evening there was a office 'thank you' get together at a nearby tavern/bar/pub for those who worked on a project a few weeks ago. So had some more wine and some finger food (fried calamaries, bruschetta, ..etc). Besides that things are normal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Tom, FYI i got that refund cheque in the mail.... finally.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, FYI i got that refund cheque in the mail.... finally.


 Yay!!  THANK - GOD!

 P.S. Workouts look great! How's the bulk coming along? any fat gains so far? You haven't been udating us!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Workouts look great! How's the bulk coming along? any fat gains so far? You haven't been udating us!!


Thanks. Dont seem to have much fat gains so far, but a bit early to tell for sure. Am going to post weight/bf details next Sat. As that will be the end of this 8 week cycle and i shall then be on vacation for 2 weeks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2005)

*Lower - 12Oct05*

Leg Press - wu 180x10, 410x8 - 470 8,8,7,8
Sumo DL's - 190 x8,8,8,8
Standing Calves - 235x8,8
Seated calves - 110x12,12,11
Weighted Leg Raises - 25x8,7,6

Leg press - Previous routine i had to reduce weight a bit. But this time i got to max rr. Same as the wo prior to the previous. So no change, essentially.

Sumo DL's - increased weight by 10lbs. Got to min rr. I could have possibly eked out max rr on a couple of sets or so, but decided not to push it after the previous DL's incident.

Standing Calves - these are ok. Dont feel them much, tried them with same weight but tried to do better rom. Dont know how much i suceeded. 

Seated claves - missed max rr by 1 rep on last set 

Weighted leg raises - +3 reps on 1st set, +2 on the 2nd and +1 on the 3rd. So these are going somewhere


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks. Dont seem to have much fat gains so far, but a bit early to tell for sure. Am going to post weight/bf details next Sat. As that will be the end of this 8 week cycle and i shall then be on vacation for 2 weeks.


 Yay! Results AND a vacation! Woo hoo!! 

Workout looks amazing - 480 on the leg press and 190 for deadlifts!  You are getting really strong!! How are your legs looking? Do they look like you have gained some mass?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are your legs looking? Do they look like you have gained some mass?


I feel that my chopsticks... er... legs might have gotten a bit bigger as i can 'feel' a diff when i walk  But thats in my quads only. Dont think my claves gained much  Anyway, will see how things have turned out when i take measurements next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 14, 2005)

*Upper - 14Oct05*

Flat DB Bench - wu 35x10, 50x8 - 70x8,7,6,6 *PR *
CG Seated lat pulls - 150 x10,9,8,8 *PR *
Decline BB bench - 120x8,7,6
WG Pulldowns - 150x10,10,10
Standing Militaries - 45x8,7,6

Flat DB Bench - Very pleased with these. Finally got back to 70's DB AND got to max rr on the first set! Last i did 70's was when i was doing the BFL pyramid routine and got to 70's DB in August last year. I was doing creatine then as well. Once i went on a cut and stopped the creatine (big mistake) i lost strength and lbm  . Oh well, live and learn. Wont make that mistake this time around. 

Seated Lat pulls - Last time i decided to use another machine on which i could stack a 5lb rubber weight. But i forgot and went to the usual machine and upped the weight by a plate(10lbs). Got to max rr in the first set and did well for the rest  Dunno from where i got the strength, but i'll take it 

Decline BB - These didnt go so well -1 on the first set, -2 on the 2nd. No change on 3rd. I guess the increase on the previous 2 exercises took its toll. Not happy with this as i was hoping to move forward. Oh well, sometimes one has to take a step backwards to move forwards 

Standing milits - Got to max rr on the 1st set and +1 on the 2nd. These were beginning to suffer. The break from an upper wo i took a couple of weeks ago seems to have helped in moving forward.

Overall a good wo. With the exception of BB Declines, everything is up. Looking at my records, it seems that this is the 8th week of this routine. I have one more week left before i take off on vacation. I feel like continueing this routine when i get back, seeing that i am doing well on it. But i'll have to think about it. I'll post a thread for another routine, just in case.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 16, 2005)

Skipped lower wo yesterday. Woke up with a sore throat. Didnt feel like woking out. Did some chores. Went to my dentist for my cleaning appointment. Got a haircut. Was on the way to the gym when i decided to go home. Took a couple of flu pills and am feeling beter today. Not sure if i should skip todays upper wo as well. But well see how i feel.

Have come up with a 3x Full Body wo For the next cycle.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Skipped lower wo yesterday. Woke up with a sore throat. Didnt feel like woking out. Did some chores. Went to my dentist for my cleaning appointment. Got a haircut. Was on the way to the gym when i decided to go home. Took a couple of flu pills and am feeling beter today. Not sure if i should skip todays upper wo as well. But well see how i feel.




Smart move on heading home. And I hope you are feeling better today.



> Have come up with a 3x Full Body wo For the next cycle.


Looks good to me!  Although I would drop the rep range a little (5 reps for some... or 6 to 8) for most of the exercises.

You could also try those two workouts on Mod/Fri and then throw in a lighter rep assistance day on Wed with things like:

leg press
Cable cross
seated DB Overhead press
one arm rows

etc etc...

Mostly in the rep range of 10-12.

That way you get a periodisation effect with a
Heavy
light
heavy

Type rotation.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree with Emz , your getting really strong!  , had you been lifting that much while I was there I would have felt 10x weaker than what I already felt (which was pretty weak) LOL!

 That's good news about your legs , any little difference is a difference


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Smart move on heading home. And I hope you are feeling better today..


I took the next day off as well as i wasnt feeling 100%. Still feel a bit off. I hope i havent caught anything. Last thing i need is to fall sick just before my vacation 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good to me!  Although I would drop the rep range a little (5 reps for some... or 6 to 8) for most of the exercises..


Oh.. i had wo-A with 8-10 for the major exercises and wo-B with 6-8 for the major bp's. I guess you are suggesting that i reduce the 8-10 to 6-8 as well? 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could also try those two workouts on Mod/Fri and then throw in a lighter rep assistance day on Wed with things like:
> .


Thats an excellent suggestion. I have never done a full body wo, ever. And was a bit skeptical of doing that routine 3x a week. Seemed a bit much. I will take your suggestion and come up with a third routine with a rr of 10-12.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I agree with Emz , your getting really strong!  , had you been lifting that much while I was there I would have felt 10x weaker than what I already felt (which was pretty weak) LOL!


During that time, i was doing an active rest with 80% weights. Am sure you will catch up with me soon 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's good news about your legs , any little difference is a difference


I take any increase on my legs. Even if it is a bit if fat there !!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2005)

*Lower - 19Oct05*

Leg press - wu 180x8, 340x6 - 470x8,8,8,8
Sumo DL's - 190 x9,9,0,0 
Standing Calves - 235 x8,8
seated Calves - 110x12,12,12
Weighted Leg Raises - 25x8,7,7

Leg Press - Got to max RR. But no big whoopty-do about that. According to my records, i did the same 4 weeks ago (28sep). After that there was a bit of a downward slide. Besides the last set, most of the reps i didnt bring my knees as far down as poss. So need to work on better form with that weight. 

Sumo DL's - 1 extra rep on first 2 sets. At the end of the 2nd set, i was breathing hard through my mouth without realising it. Big Mistake. This made me  feel dizzy and i did feel like continueing. I almost decided to quit for the day, but decided to continue with the routine.

Standing Calves - after slowly racking the weights after dl's. I moseyed over to the calf machine. I get my breath back and suddenly felt i should have done the rest of the dl's  oh well. There will be plenty of other times for dl's. Same weight and reps for this. Tried to do it with better rom.

Seated calves - 1extra rep on the 3rd set taking it to max rr for all sets.

Weighted leg raises - 1 extra rep on the 3rd set, but still fell short of max rr.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2005)

*Full body wo*

As i have done a third wo, i have changed things about a bit. The RR for both the heavy wo's is now 6-8 (instead of 6-8 for one and 8-10 for the other).

*Workout A:*
Main(RI = 120-180secs)
Squat (Wider than shoulder width) - 3x6-8
DB Incline press- 3x6-8
Underhand BB Bent Over rows - 3x6-8
Accesory(RI = 60secs)
Overhead DB Extensions - 3x10-12
Seated Calves - 2x10-12
Crunches - 3x12-15

*Workout B:*
Main(RI = 120-180secs)
Leg Press - 3x10-12
Cable Cross Over - 3x10-12 --> may switch to pec dec as this equip is generally busy.
WG Seated Lat pulls - 3x10-12
Accesory(RI = 60secs)
Upright rows - 3x10-12

*Workout C:*
Main(RI = 120-180secs)
SLDL's - 3x6-8
BB Decline Press - 3x6-8
V-grip pull down- 3x6-8
Accesory(RI = 60secs)
Preacher curls- 3x10-12
Standing Calves - 2x12-15
Weighted Leg Raises - 3x10-12


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Adrian! 

Workout plan looks good - Are these including warm up sets?



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Workout A:*
> Main(RI = 120-180secs)
> Squat (Wider than shoulder width) - 3x6-8
> DB Incline press- 3x6-8
> ...


Looks good.  I would throw in some DB curls as well (superset with DB ext?).



> *Workout B:*
> Main(RI = 120-180secs)
> Leg Press - 3x10-12
> Cable Cross Over - 3x10-12 --> may switch to pec dec as this equip is generally busy.
> ...


Great.



> *Workout C:*
> Main(RI = 120-180secs)
> SLDL's - 3x6-8
> BB Decline Press - 3x6-8
> ...


I would not do SLDL as a max lift... DLs or RDLs yes, but not SLDLs.
I would also throw in another tricep exercise (narrow bench press?).

But it looks great!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!


Hey Emma. Thanks for the critique. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Workout plan looks good - Are these including warm up sets?


No, it dosent incl wu sets. I shall do 2 wu for the first exercise and 2 for the first upper body as well. None for the rest.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good.  I would throw in some DB curls as well (superset with DB ext?).
> 
> I would not do SLDL as a max lift... DLs or RDLs yes, but not SLDLs.
> I would also throw in another tricep exercise (narrow bench press?).


I thought i should keep the volume low on arms hence 1wo bi direct work and the other for tris. But i guess with this routine i could superset them in both wo's

SLDL's changed to DL's


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 21, 2005)

*Upper - 21Oct05*

Flat DB bench - wu 35x10, 50x8 - 70x8,8,5,5
CG Seated Lat Pulls/rows - 150x10x10x10x10
Decline BB Bench - 110x10,10,6
WG Pulldowns - 150x12,12,10
Standing Militaries - 45x8,5,6

Flat Bench - got 1 extra rep on the 2nd set. But lost a rep each on the 3rd and 4th set. However i used 55's instead of 50's for my second wu set. Dont know if that could have been a factor 

CG Seated Lat Pulls - same weight as last time, but got to max rr for all sets.. with a bit of cheating for some on the reps, esp in the last set 

Decline Bench - Considering i lost reps on this last time, i reduced weight by 10lbs. Got +2 reps on the 1st set. +3 on the 2nd but no change on the 3rd.

WG Pulldowns - same weight. +2 reps on first 2sets. No change on 3rd.

Standing Milits - No change on 1st set. Lost 2 reps on 2nd set and no change on 3rd.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
This wo marks the end of this routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 21, 2005)

*Looking back on the past 9 weeks...*

*Routine:*
I did enjoy this routine and will def be comming back to it. Even though there was no direct arm work, i did feel my arms (mostly bi's) getting a wo. Though not as much as a direct wo.

Some suggestions
1) The wo did seem a bit much. It contains 14 sets/week each for Legs, Chest and Back. For me this seemed a bit much. I would suggest a reduction in the exercises that contain 4 sets down to 3 sets. Making it a total of 12sets/week. If that seems a bit much, then a 3x rotation would be fine as well.

2) Shoulders seemed to get a bit over worked, going by the fact progress was not steady and there were a few days where reps began to slide down. It contained 6sets/week of direct shoulder work in addition to all the work from chest and back movements. I would suggest that be reduced to 3sets on one of the upper days and skip the other. Accessory movements could be shifted around to compensate.

*Diet:*
Initially i had a bit of a hiccup as i dropped cardio and increased cals a bit too quickly. As a result my waist jumped a whole inch in a couple of weeks or so. 
I tweaked it as follows-

Daily average Cals were ~2600-2700. Sometimes a bit more.

Macros were more towards an isocal range, but not quite (37.86%C[247.52g]	30.73%F[89.30g]	35.91%P[234.81g]). With a breakdown per lbm as -1.83C	0.66F	1.74P	(_1.45Complete Protein_).

PWO shake(Oats+Whey+Banana+Yogurt) was 415cals=	60.21C(.44/lbm) +	4.1F(.03/lbm) +	35.9P(.25/lbm)

In addition i reduced the cals around the routine and spread them throughout the day. Earlier i was doing ~50% of the cals between 4:30 and 8pm (pre-wo meal, pwo shake and post-wo meal). This seemed to be too many cals in such a short time span.

These changes seemed to help in keeping the fat gain low as the rest of the weeks saw a gain of only 0.5" on my waist. But that happened mostly in the last couple of weeks where there one too many cheats and missed wo's 

If there seem to be any glaring boo-boo's in what i did as explained above, let me know

I shall post weight/bf details tomorrow.

Edit: Here are the weight/bf and waist details: (These are whatever the numbers that showed up on the day they were taken. I did not take measurements throughout the week and average them)

Date - Weight - bf% - LBM - FAT - Waist

21-Aug-2005	154.4	14.0%	132.8	21.6		33.75		
27-Aug-2005	155.4	13.0%	135.2	20.2		33.75									
3-Sep-2005	157.6	14.0%	135.5	22.1		34.5									
17-Sep-2005	158.0	15.0%	134.3	23.7		34.5"									
25-Sep-2005	159.2	15.0%	135.3	23.9		34.5"									
1-Oct-2005	160.0	16.0%	134.4	25.6		34.5"									
8-Oct-2005	160.6	15.0%	136.5	24.1		35"									
15-Oct-2005	161.8	15.0%	137.5	24.3		35"									
22-Oct-2005	161.2	15.0%	137.0	24.2		35"		

*Verdict : LBM = +4.2 & FAT = +2.6*

Not stellar results. But not bad. I think that there may be a bit more fat than those figures show as my waist has grown, but not so much as to increase the bf percentage.

*Body part = 21Aug/22Oct*
Waist = 33.75/35
Quad(Left) = 21/22
Quad(Right) = 21.5/21.5
Bi/Tri (Left)	= 14.5/15
Bi/Tri (Right) = 14.5/15
Calf (Left) = 12.75/13
Calf (Right) = 12.25/12.75
Hips = 35.8/36.25
Chest = 39.25/39.25

Except for chest, all other parts grew. However, i would take this growth with a large grain of salt. I wouldnt attribute this growth solely to the gain of 4lbs of LBM. The increase in fat plus the use of Creatine would have contributed to the increase. But nevertheless, i will gladly accept any increase anywhere except my waist 

And now i is off on vacation, peeps.  I def will not be able to do 6 meals/day and maintain my protein intake. But it is only 2 weeks and i hope i can come back with my same bf% and weight.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2005)

Great results Adrian! Any improvement is improvement!
 holy crap I didn't know your arms where only 14.5" when I saw ya! They looked so much bigger!

 Anyways have a great time on your vaction! Eat lots of yummy food for us!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Body part = 21Aug/22Oct*
> Waist = 33.75/35
> Quad(Left) = 21/22
> Quad(Right) = 21.5/21.5
> ...


 Excellent results Adrian!  Especially good to see your quads and hips have grown! Woo hoo!!

And on the gain in BF% - sometimes creatine can alter this as well (if you are holding sub.cut water)



> And now i is off on vacation, peeps.  I def will not be able to do 6 meals/day and maintain my protein intake. But it is only 2 weeks and i hope i can come back with my same bf% and weight.


 Have fun Adrian!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello all 

I'm baaaa-aaack!!!!!!!!!!! 
Got back home on sat(05nov). Had a GREAT time in Amsterdam. I'v been there before. So this time was mostly to be with friends. I like it there.  

Weather held up pretty well. It turned out that October05 was the warmest October in their recorded history  good for me! i didnt have to be in the miserable weather all the time. Though the temp was sometimes as high as 17C, it didnt feel very warm/hot as the the temp would drop at night. Apart from a few mildly rainy days the rest was simply great  I may make another trip next year. But that wil be in summer. Dont want to risk bad weather and have a miserable trip.

There was aaaaabsolutely no diet whatsoever. I just ate whatever came my way. So long it didnt move in my plate, i ate it!  Anyway, what could i do to myself in 2 weeks that i couldnt fix soon thereafter, except kill myself 

Sooooo now it is back to work and gym and cooking and eating and eating and ....   am presently not too motivated to get back into that routine. But i shall just have to press on and eventually get into it. 

I weighed in at 156.2/14% and 34.25"waist this morning. I.e, am down by 5lbs, down by 1%bf and down .75" on my waist.   But i shall take those numbers with a large grain of salt. If the bf and waist hold for the next week or two, then i shall believe it.

Tomorrow starts the new full body routine. Thank god i decided on a 3x/week routine. Really not in the mood for a 4x routine right now.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Adrian
 Sounds like you had lots of fun on your vacation!
 Congratz on the waist / BF % 
 LOL I hear ya about the cooking! With working in the restaurnat and everything some days I feel like all I ever do is cook! 
 Adrian I LOVE , like absoutley love my 3x full body routine, I'm making such great progress and I wish I did something like this sooner! Hopefully it works out great for ya too!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Adrian! Welcome back! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There was aaaaabsolutely no diet whatsoever. I just ate whatever came my way. So long it didnt move in my plate, i ate it!  Anyway, what could i do to myself in 2 weeks that i couldnt fix soon thereafter, except kill myself


And this is exactly the way it should be! 

So - spill - Was there CHEESECAKE!!?? 



> I weighed in at 156.2/14% and 34.25"waist this morning. I.e, am down by 5lbs, down by 1%bf and down .75" on my waist.   But i shall take those numbers with a large grain of salt. If the bf and waist hold for the next week or two, then i shall believe it.


 Wow - LOL... That's what a 'break' will do for you! Good stuff if it is real!

Good luck for tomorrow... And don't feel you have to 'get back into it' - if the results above prove anything, it is that you can still have a lot of freedom in your diet and training and still get results!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian
> Sounds like you had lots of fun on your vacation!
> Congratz on the waist / BF %


Thanks Tom. Yep, vacation was def a lot of fun. I'll be doing this again next year 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I hear ya about the cooking! With working in the restaurnat and everything some days I feel like all I ever do is cook!


AAAAHHHH... that would kill me. I like cooking and usually do a lot. But since the last year or so that i got serious with my gym diet, seems like i cook a lot more, though that is not true.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Adrian I LOVE , like absoutley love my 3x full body routine, I'm making such great progress and I wish I did something like this sooner! Hopefully it works out great for ya too!


Good to know that. I have never done a full body wo. This evening will be the first day. I noticed when i start a new routine, it starts off great. But then after week 5 or 6 i starts to get to me. Hopefully the routine i have come up with will not be wear me out too soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian! Welcome back!


Thanks Emma! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And this is exactly the way it should be!
> 
> So - spill - Was there CHEESECAKE!!??


Plenty of dutch treats like Stroop Waffels and  stampot .. etc . The only cheesecake i had was .. ummm.. the two-legged kind 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wow - LOL... That's what a 'break' will do for you! Good stuff if it is real!


I have my fingers crossed that those results are for real.  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck for tomorrow... And don't feel you have to 'get back into it' - if the results above prove anything, it is that you can still have a lot of freedom in your diet and training and still get results!


Thanks Emma. Good to know. Now I shall not feel too guilty while cheating


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2005)

*Full Body A - 08Nov05*

Squat (Wider than shoulder stance) - wu 50x8, 90x6 - 140x6,7,8
DB Incline press - wu 35x8, 40x6 - 55x7,6,5
Underhand BB Bent over rows - 90x8,8,8
Lying Tri ext SS seated DB curls - 25x8/35x8, 25x7/35x8, 25x5/35x12
Seated Calves - 100x12,12,12
Crunches - 45x12,11,35x15

Squats - These felt different. Didnt do them too wide. My hips need to develop strength. While pushing up they kinds 'danced' from side to side a couple of times. So i looked like some kinds hula girl doing squats. All i needed was a grass skirt! 

Inclines - I thought 55's would be enough. They were more than enough. I didnt make it to min RR for the 3rd set 

Rows - these were easy. Weights go up next time.

Lying Tri ext SS seated DB curls - Cant believe how pathetic i am with the tri extns. Only used 25's. I did notice that this exercise puts considerable strain on the elbows. Could barely get to min RR. After the second set i real;ised i was still aiming for 6-8, when i should have been doing 10-12  Anyway, finished the set with the same weights. Tris didnt get very far, but managed to churn out max RR for curls. Will reduce weight next time.

Seated calves -  These were ok.

Crunches - used the side handles instead of the ones behind the headrest. Surprisingly felt quite a burn while doing these. had to reduce the weight to get to max RR for the 3rd set.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kinda dragged my ass through this wo. Seems like i have lost my Gym-Mojo, baby  (in my best Austin Powers voice). Hopefully i should be able to get motivated by the end of the week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2005)

*Full Body B - 10Nov05*

Leg Press - wu 180 x8, 270x6 - 320x10,10,10
Cable Crossover - 20'sx8, 40'sx8 - 50'sx12,12,9
WG Seated Lat Pull - 100x12,12,12
Upright Rows - 50x10,10,10

Leg Press - Quads were already suffering from DOMS to begin with. Anyway i pushed through and got to min rr for all sets. ow ow ow ... Quads were on fire! 

Cable crossover - These took a bit of getting used to. I pulled by right arm in a strange way and there was some discomfort near my funny bone. When i went home, that location hurt a bit while i was cutting up a sweet potato. I am aware that this equip is said to have the largest number of gym injuryes reported (dunno where i read that). So i shall proceed with caution. If problem persists, I'll switch to PecDec

WG Seated Lat Pulls - these were a tad bit easy. But didnt want to push too hard. So next week things should be on full swing.

Upright rows - Possibly could have gotten to max rr but decided not to push too much.

<rant>This wo took ~60mins. But i think i could have very easily done it in 40-45mins. I had to wait for the leg press because someone was using it. I had to wait for the second coz a trainer was working out with a client. GGrrr.. , some people need to realise that a Personal Trainer is not a Personal Therapist. Quit blabbering to him about all and sundry and lift already. You are paying the man to get your nonexistant ass in shape, not to be your friend. It is a gym, not a bar. I dont have anything against a little chit-chat between sets, but if you can lift (with not good form because you were not listening to the trainer) and still continue talking at the same time, You are not lifting heavy enough </rant> 

Somewhere in the middle of the last routine and for this routine i have been doing 10mins(up from 5mins) on the ellipitical at level 2 for ~50rpm as a wu. I am considering doing the same at the end of the wo. But that will be on a day by day basis depending on time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 14, 2005)

*Full Body C - 12Nov05*

Regular DL's - wu 90x8, 160x6 - 180x8,190x8, 8
BB Decline Presses - wu 50x8,70x6 - 100x8, 110x8,8
V-Grip pulldowns - 150x8, 157.5x8, 165x8
EZ BB preachers SS Overhead tri extensions- 30x10/45x12, 10/12, 9,12
Standing Calves - 115x15, 135x15, 15
Weighted Leg Raises - 15 x8,9,8

DL's - Started 20lb below my PR. but that was a bit too easy. So i upped it by 10lb. and got to max rr. Will up the weight next time.

Decline - 100 was a tad bit easy. Increased to 110 and got to max rr. Previous routine i was dying at 90. But i was also doing this exercise after flat bench and lat pulls/rows. so it is a PR?  dosent matter

Pulldowns - 150 was a bit easy. Threw on the extra rubber weight and still got to max rr. So went to next plate and still got to max rr. But i shall try 165 again next week.

EZ BB preachers SS Overhead tri ext- Preachers seemed difficult with 40lb, so went down to 30lbs. didnt get anywhere near min rr of 10. Couldnt be bothered to change weights and kept on. Just checked some records. During jun-jul i was doing 50lb bb curls during the p/rr/s cycle. So seems like i'v lost strength.  However got to max rr with overhead tris.

Standing claves - 135 seemed like the right weight for these sets.

Leg raises - Couldnt get to max rr of 12 for these. Was doing 20lb for 8 reps last routine. So i'v lost strength on these too 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This routine dosent seem very intense and hence dosent seem satisfying. But this is only the completion of the first week, so too early to pass any judgement.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice looking workout Adrian! 

So - back to 'real life' again!  How are you going getting back into a 'routine' of eating and training? How is your diet going? What macro's have you settled on?

Also - Do you have a weight or rep progression/periodisation goal with your workouts or are you just going for "as many reps as I can do in a specific rep range"? 

And - stupid question but:


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> EZ BB preachers SS Overhead curls - 30x10/45x12, 10/12, 9,12


 What are 'overhead curls'? 

Maybe I know then by another name?




> This routine dosent seem very intense and hence dosent seem satisfying. But this is only the completion of the first week, so too early to pass any judgement.


I agree - give it a little time. You have to give yourself time to get back into things.

Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nice looking workout Adrian!


Thanks Emma. I'm have been feeling a bit of DOMS during the past week, but i guess 2 weeks of slothfullness would do that.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So - back to 'real life' again!  How are you going getting back into a 'routine' of eating and training?


Unfortunately, yes. It is back to real life. Why cant life be one big dream the way i want to dream it?  ... or maybe we are really in The Matrix! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How is your diet going? What macro's have you settled on?


Didnt change anything from my previous diet, except dropped one pwo shake as this routine is only a 3x split.

Macros work out to be : 
Grams per lb of LBM=	1.80C	0.63F	1.71P	_(1.41Complete Protein)_
Daily Average Total=	242.41C	85.71F	230.79P	_(190.90Complete Protein)_
PWO Shake= 415Cals=	60.21C	4.1F	35.9P	_(30.1 Complete Protein)_
Percent Split=	38.08%C	30.30%F	36.25%P	_(29.99% Complete Protein)_
Daily Average Total=			2546 - 2600 cals



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - Do you have a weight or rep progression/periodisation goal with your workouts or are you just going for "as many reps as I can do in a specific rep range"?


Am going for as many reps in the Rep range and then simply increase the weight when i get to max RR with all clean reps with good form. This routine is a 3x full body heavy(6-8)/light(10-12)/heavy(6-8) split for Legs/Back/Chest and Light(10-12)  2x per week for arms/abs/calves and light(10-12) 1x for shoulders.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And - stupid question but:
> 
> What are 'overhead curls'?
> 
> Maybe I know then by another name?


 Not a stupid question. Actually it is my mistake. I put that info in while at work with one too many interruptions. It should be 'Overhead DB Tricep Extensions'. I'v correct that post. Sorry about that.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I agree - give it a little time. You have to give yourself time to get back into things.


Yep am going to monitor it closely. Need to get back into things more mentally than physically, presently. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope you had a great day!!


Thanks Emma, i hope you had a good one as well


----------



## grant (Nov 15, 2005)

> Macros work out to be :
> Grams per lb of LBM=	1.80C	0.63F	1.71P	_(1.41Complete Protein)_
> Daily Average Total=	242.41C	85.71F	230.79P	_(190.90Complete Protein)_
> PWO Shake= 415Cals=	60.21C	4.1F	35.9P	_(30.1 Complete Protein)_
> ...


 Just curious BulkMeUp...how much of your carbohydrate intake is fiber?

 Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey grant. Thanks for dropping by 


			
				grant said:
			
		

> Just curious BulkMeUp...how much of your carbohydrate intake is fiber?
> 
> Thanks


A while ago i counted fibre and it was ~44g (if i remember correctly). I dont use any added source of fibre as i figure that between the Oats, Brown rice, Sweet potato with the skin and fruits/veggies i get enough.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 16, 2005)

*Full Body A - 15Nov05*

Squat (wide stance) - wu 50x8, 90x6 - 140x8,8,8
DB Incline press - wu 35'sx8, 40'sx6 - 55'sx8,6,5
Underhand BB bent overs - 100x8,8,8
Lying DB tri extns SS seated DB curls - 20'sx12/30'sx12,  20'sx12/30'sx12, 20'sx10/30'sx10
Seaed Claves - 110x11,9,8
Crunches - 35x15, 40x15,15

Squats - got to max rr and will increase weights next time. 

Inclines - thought i could get to max rr but couldnt. damn!

Bent overs - weight up by 10lb AND got to max rr. I get the feeling that i may be using bi's a bit much with these. Trying to use minimal thumb grip with the BB. Need to focus on that next time but weight are def going up.

Tri ext SS curls - reduced the weights for both to get into RR. Made it for the first 2 sets, but not the 3rd. Should be able to do it next week.

Seated Calves - Weight up by 10lbs. Tried doing these a bit slower than usual.  Felt good, thought didnt get into RR for 2nd and 3rd sets.

Crunches - 1st set same weight as last time. Seemed easy, so increased weight for 2nd and 3rd set. Made it to max rr for all 3 sets. Did them a bit slowly than usual with a small pause at the squeeze. Any more burn in my abs and i would have needed to use the fire extinguisher to put out the burn 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Need to be a lot more focussed on the RI. I have it in mind that i am only doing 3 major sets and take it easy. The next thing i know the routine is taking a little over 1.5 hrs! waste of time 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was pouring cats, Dogs and Buffaloes on the way home . I did have an umbrella but my pants and shoes got soaked! It almost felt like being in a tropical country in a monsoon shower. Though not as bad, though (i have been in a tropical country during the monsoon, so i know what that is like). But as per a local news channel, it was rain 'of bibilical proportions'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2005)

*Full Body B - 17Nov05*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 320x12,12,12
Cable Crossover - wu 20x8, 40x8 - 50x12,12,11
WG seated lat pulls - 110x12,12,12
EZ Upright rows - 50x12,11,11

Leg Press - same weights, but got to max rr. So weights go up next time 

Cable Crossovers - Thought i could get to max rr with these. First 2 sets were not bad, but couldnt on the 3rd. Need a lot more practice to stabilise my shoulders during these.

Lat Pulls - up 10lbs AND maxed rr 

EZ uptight rows - +2 for 2st set, +1 each for the next 2 sets. NO great progress, but progress nevertheless.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Of the 3 full body routines, this one seems the easiest and gets done in the shortest time. As the only accessory work is shoulders. I did 10min on ellipitical (rpm~50/level2) as a warmup as usual. But also did the same at the end of the wo. Hopefully i can manage that with the other days once i get the RI under control. I hate it when my wo goes on endlessly


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Adrian! 

How was your week? Anything planned for the weekend?

Me - I just finished my day's work (saturday) and now I have about half my normal work for the next few weeks!  I'm FREEEEE!!!! (well... at least until jury duty!  )



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Of the 3 full body routines, this one seems the easiest and gets done in the shortest time. As the only accessory work is shoulders. I did 10min on ellipitical (rpm~50/level2) as a warmup as usual. But also did the same at the end of the wo. Hopefully i can manage that with the other days once i get the RI under control. I hate it when my wo goes on endlessly


This is where I am completely different!! I would/could happily spend 1.5 hr on the gym floor without a problem + then do some stretching etc and LOVE it! It is only the fact that I have to be out of the gym to head to work that I have to keep them shorter...

Do you just get bored? Or tired? What is it that bugs you?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Adrian just thought I'd stop by
 Workouts are looking great! So your not really getting a 'feel' for the full body workouts??
 Ya .. the only down flaw with your gym is there's always so many people! (other than that it's amazing) and when they Steal the equipment ..  
 Anyways have a good weekend! Hope ya have fun


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!
> 
> How was your week? Anything planned for the weekend?


Hey Emma. Week was ok. Not too busy at work presently and will be that way until the new year. So i can take it easy at work.  My weekends are pretty mundane. Nothing dramatic. Mostly chores, gym, more chores (groceries, cooking, clean my sty ...er .. apartment, ..etc)... sometimes go out for a few beers.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Me - I just finished my day's work (saturday) and now I have about half my normal work for the next few weeks!  I'm FREEEEE!!!!


Woohoo!  Looks like things are falling in place for the holidays. 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> (well... at least until jury duty!  )


Hope the court case is an exciting whodunit. I'v never been called on jury duty, not that i'm hoping to be called. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is where I am completely different!! I would/could happily spend 1.5 hr on the gym floor without a problem + then do some stretching etc and LOVE it! It is only the fact that I have to be out of the gym to head to work that I have to keep them shorter...
> 
> Do you just get bored? Or tired? What is it that bugs you?


The only days i have problems is with weekdays. By the time i finish, i need to get home, then chow down Meal#5 (~8pm). Then have the last meal (~10pm). Before i get into bed ~11pm. But in the last couple of weeks, by the time i get home and have my PWO meal, i finish it at ~9pm. Then i have to stuff the last meal in me as i dont like to have it too close to bedtime as it bothers my sleep if i do. So it is just that it throws my timing off. I guess i am  whining a bit much and should suck it up as it is only 2 days during the week. But i'm someone who likes to plan things (surprise, surprise  ), so i get a bit annoyed when plans get upset.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian just thought I'd stop by


Hey Tom!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking great! So your not really getting a 'feel' for the full body workouts??


Thanks Tom. the muscles worked out dont feel that worked out. On my previous upper/lower split, i was doing a lot more sets per body part during each wo. But on this one it is only 3 sets each. Could be that it is just a mental thing.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. the only down flaw with your gym is there's always so many people! (other than that it's amazing) and when they Steal the equipment ..


Yes! that is a bummer. I cant help it as i wo after work. Busiest time of the day. And getting up early for a morning wo wont happen with me in this lifetime. I'm not a morning person. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways have a good weekend! Hope ya have fun


Thanks Tom. Hope you had a good weekend as well!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2005)

*Full Body C - 19Nov05*

DL's - wu 90x8, 160x6 - 200x6,8,8
BB Declines - wu 50x8, 70x6 - 120x6,8,8
V-Grip pulldowns - 167.5x6,8,8
EZ BB Preachers SS Overhead DB Tri ext - 30x12/45x12, 30x12/45x12, 30x10/45x12
Standing Calves - 135x15,15,15
Weighted Leg raises - 15x9,8,9

DL - Upped weight by 20lbs and got to max. So will increase weight next time. But by 5lb, only.

Declines - Weights upped my 10lbs and got to max rr for 2nd and 3rd set. Will increase weight next time.

Pulldowns - Didnt get my usual machine. So did these at another one. Used an extra rubber weight, hence the odd number. Got to max rr but with not so good form. Will try the same weight and try to better form next time. maybe using my usual machine will make things diff. 

EZ Curls SS Overhead DB extns - thought i could get to max rr with preachers, but missed on the 3rd set. Maxed rr on overheads, though. So will keep the same weight for preachers and increase overheads to next DB.

Calves - upped weights and maxed rr. Trying to do a better rom. But on claves, when the weights get heavy, rom suffers. Need to focus on that.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The supersets of arm works on this routine and the fullbody A routine gives my arms quite the wo  

This wo took almost 2hrs! Goddamit!! need to get more focussed.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Had my eye on a can of fried herring on a spicy tomato sauce. Decided to try it on the weekend. The sauce was thin, not very tomato-y and for me not spicy in the least bit! But it was a nice change from the usual tuna-in-a-can. There was quite a bit of sauce in the can, so i divided it along with the Brown rice+tuna+veggies+EVOO meals for the week. Just had one of the meals. Quite tasty. Added a nice flavour to the meal as the rice+tuna+veggies+oil was getting quite blah. I think i shall do this regularly. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Will be running out of CreMono in the next couple of weeks or so. Am considering CEE. Posted a thread on this. Lets see what kind of feedback i get and if it is worth the cost.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This wo took almost 2hrs! Goddamit!! need to get more focussed.


 2 hrs? How did you manage that?



> Will be running out of CreMono in the next couple of weeks or so. Am considering CEE. Posted a thread on this. Lets see what kind of feedback i get and if it is worth the cost.


I don't know if you saw the conversation in my journal with Auggie about crreatine? But I know I don't like monohydrate so I use a tri-malate formula (satur8)... I feel that CEE is a good formula too but do not use it myself.

Although the cost is more you don't usually need as much as with mono (because the intestinal uptake is better) and so it sort of balances out (but it is still more expensive).

Oh - and don't get caps!! You will need to take a HUGE amount for it to be effective ($$$)... And you also do not need to load creatine - it still works, but it will just take longer for that really high intracellular concentration to be reached...

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2 hrs? How did you manage that?


 LOL thats what I was thinking!

  Also  at 200lb DL !! Whoo-hoo Congratz your in the 200's! That must feel awsome!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2 hrs? How did you manage that?


Too much of daydreaming, in guess. That too on a Saturday afternoon when the gym is half full!! Half full = no booty to ogle and i still managed to waste that much of time  I really _really _have to watch the clock.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't know if you saw the conversation in my journal with Auggie about crreatine? But I know I don't like monohydrate so I use a tri-malate formula (satur8)... I feel that CEE is a good formula too but do not use it myself.


I did see your conversation about creatine. Just couldnt remember where i saw it. Now i know!  Thanks for the info. I shall look into the tri-malate formula.

Edit: Came across S.A.N. Cubed. Will check my local store today, else will order this one online.

While I'm online, was considering switching to NOW ADAM Multi-Vitamin


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL thats what I was thinking!


Coz i am such a loser! Spending that much time in the gym on a saturday afternoon when it is half full 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also  at 200lb DL !! Whoo-hoo Congratz your in the 200's! That must feel awsome!


Thanks, Tom. That is probably the only exercise i can be proud of. Especially considering a year ago i didnt do any DL's. However, the rest of my lifts are quite sucky.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2005)

*Full Body A - 22Nov05*

Squat (wide stance)  - wu 50x8, 90x6 - 150x7 ,8, 7
DB Incline Press - wu 35's x8, 40's x8 - 55's x8,7,6
Underhand BB Bent Over rows - 110x8,8,8
Lying Tri Ext SS DB Curls - 20x12/30x12, 20x12/30x12, 20x12/30x11
Seated Calves - 110x12,10,9
Lying Crunches - 45x15,12,12

Squats - Weight up by 10lbs. Didnt quite make it to max rr, but close. Hopefully next week i should be able to reach that.

Inclines - Thought i could get to max rr, but missed .. again 

BB Bent overs - weight up by 10lbs and got to max rr. Will increase weight next time, but i doubt i will make it to max rr.

Lying tri extn SS Curls - got to max rr on the tri ext, but missed by 1 rep for the last set on the curls  . But weights are going up next time. I had to wait for ~15 mins to get the right DB's. Was plenty annoyed as i was trying to keep a strict RI. Next time instead of waiting for the DB's i shall do single sets instead of SS and move on.

Seated calves - maxed 1st set, got to rr for second but missed 3rd. I guess my annoyance from the previous set effected my mood.

Crunches - increased by 1plate. But didnt get to max rr for 2nd and 3rd set.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have been trying to focus on a short pause (~1sec) on the top/bottom of each rep to have minimal 'swinging' of the weight. The exercises feel much better/intense. Just have to consiously remember to do it consistantly.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 27, 2005)

*Full Body B - 24Nov05*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 340x10,11,10
Pec Dec - wu 45x9,75x10 - 120x12,12,12
WG seated lat Pull - 120x12,12,11
EZ Upright Rows - 50x10,12,11

Leg Press - Up by 20lbs but didnt make it to max rr. Kinda sad that i was doing much more on the previous routine. But i guess i have to accept that this is a 3x fullbody wo so all lifts cannot be at the max weights that i was previously doing. 

Pec Dec - Weight was just about right *see below for reason for switch

WG seated lat pulls - Increased to next plate. So weight up by 10lbs. Missed max RR on 3rd set. Will stat with the same weight next time and surely get all reps done with good form before going to next plate.

Upright rows - Didnt progress on these. Lost 2 reps on 1st set as i lost focus. +1 rep o the 2nd set and no change on 3rd.

As this routine is a shorter one, i did ellipitical 10mins ~60rpm level2 at the end. this in addition to the usual 10min ~50rpm level2 at the beginning as a warmup.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Posting this wo late as was a bit busy the past few days.

The frist time i did this routine (on 10nov), the second exercise was cable Crossovers. In the very first set, i pulled incorrectly and there was some pain around the area around my 'funny bone' at the elbow. It has been 2 weeks and the pain hasnt gone, but has been diminishing. So this time i switched to Pec Dec hoping that would put less strain on the elbow and help speed up recover. If that didnt work, then i might just completly skip an upper wo next week to give it complete rest.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 27, 2005)

*Full Body C - 26Nov05*

Regular DL's - wp 90x8, 160x6 - 210x6,6,6 PR 
V-Grip pulldowns - wu 120x8, 150x6 - 170x7,7,6 Kinda PR
BB Decline Press - 130x6,6,6 PR 
EZ BB preachers SS Overhead Tri Ext - 30x12/50x10 , 30x12/50x11 ,30x12/50x10
Standing Calves - 135x15,15,15
Weighted Leg Raises - 15x10,10,9

DL's - Increased weight by 10lbs and got to min rr   I think i could have gotten a rep or 2 more in total, but deceided not to overdo it since this weight and RR is a PR anyway.

V-Grip Pulldowns - Decline bench was busy, so i decided not to waste time and went for the pulldowns. Increased weight by 2.5lbs and got into RR. Hopefully next time i should get to max RR. This is kinda a PR. Weight is quite high. But i havent done V-Grip in ages so nothing to compare to.

BB Declines - Increased weight by 10lbs and got to min RR. This is a PR for me. But i guess not an impressive number for most others. But is it my PR, so there!   

Preachers SS tri extn - Got to max rr for the preachers this time. Increased the DB to 50lb for the tri extn and got into RR. Will try and get to max rr next time, but that will be doubtful as i will be increasing the weight for the preachers.

Standing Calves - Same weight as last time and got to max rr as last time. just did the exercise with a small pause at the top AND bottom of the lift and attempted to do the rom as best as possible. Calves got a reasonable burn.

Weighted leg raises - these arent progressing in any hurry.  +1 for the 1st set. +2 for the 2nd and no change for the third.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just for the record, unlike some, i dont include the weight of the 7ft BB in the weight calculation.

Kept a very close eye on RI and completed this routine in 1h30m! This is very reasonable. This wo contains 18sets and going by past experience 18sets took me 1h30 to complete. This is waaay better than last week where the same wo took 2hrs  *see Adrian,eye on the clock gets better results than paying attention to the eye candy!*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Just for the record, unlike some, i dont include the weight of the 7ft BB in the weight calculation.


 Hmmm... Are you talking about the oly bar? So you don't add on the 44-45 pounds for this?

Wow!! Does this means your DLs are really at 250?!?  



> *see Adrian,eye on the clock gets better results than paying attention to the eye candy!*




Arggg.. Don't be 'one of those guys'!! Please!! I ask you to not be one of those guys!!! You do not have any idea how, ummm, bad (?? can't think of the appropriate word for here) it is to have creepy guys looking at you in the gym when you are trying to DL!! It is REALLY off-putting (not to mention irritating, uncomfortable etc etc)! 

Oogle at the beach or some other location (bar, shopping mall, work, post-office  ) and leave the gym for 'training'!! Not only is it better for the females aroun you, but it will also mean your workout will be better too you spaz!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 27, 2005)

Holy crap those weights aren't including the weight of the bar?!?!?!  Your strong as hell!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey Bulkster.  How are you liking full body workouts?  You seem to be making some good progress in terms of strength from what I can tell.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Are you talking about the oly bar? So you don't add on the 44-45 pounds for this?
> 
> Wow!! Does this means your DLs are really at 250?!?


Yep. The 7' oly BB. I dont know why, but i never bothered to take its weight into consideration.  I was reading a few threads last week when i realised this. So i guess it does make my DL's 250  and my squats 195 and Declines 175. Not too sucky after all 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg.. Don't be 'one of those guys'!! Please!! I ask you to not be one of those guys!!! You do not have any idea how, ummm, bad (?? can't think of the appropriate word for here)


 I eggagerated a bit there. Actually i dont pay any attention to anyone there and dont bother making eye contact. I even think i might even have a rep for being unfriendly. It is more daydreaming than ogling that i do. I was told once that i have a very angry look on my face in the gym. Like,  that my regular face!! 

Actually i am short sighted and dont like wearing my glasses while working out as i dont like it when i sweat and they slide down my nose while repping. And i never wore contacts. So beyond a distance i cant recognise people. Not that i am tripping over the equipment and falling on my nose. 

Besides in all the years i have been going to the same gym, i never attempted to hit on anyone in the gym and never 'met' anyone from my gym (not something guys would brag about, but thats the truth). Since thats not why i go there. I think it would be too uncomfortable of things fell apart and then having to avoid each other..etc when the gym is a place i go to regularly. I wouldnt want that to happen and i have seen it happen with others a few times. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> it is to have creepy guys looking at you in the gym when you are trying to DL!! It is REALLY off-putting (not to mention irritating, uncomfortable etc etc)!


Are you saying i'm creepy  

j/k


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Holy crap those weights aren't including the weight of the bar?!?!?!  Your strong as hell!


Thanks   Dont know why, but i never bothered to include the BB weight in my weights. It just made things simpler to add up the plates and keep track of that.  I always compared my lifts to others by the weights posted when i realised a few days ago that some posts were weights included the BB weight. So i guess my lifts arent as sucky as i thought


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Bulkster.  How are you liking full body workouts?


Hey CP 

Good of you to drop by. Full Body wo are going well. They dont seem as intense as my previous splits as i dont feel so wiped out in a specific bodypart. But i guess it is all about balancing the routine through the week.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> You seem to be making some good progress in terms of strength from what I can tell.


Yep. Just had a moment of realisation a few days ago that i wasnt including the BB weight in my weight calculations. So i guess i am doing better than i thought. 

Warning: i dont post everyday, but when i do it can be a bit of a long-winded post that scares most people away.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2005)

*Full Body A - 29Nov05*

Got my flu shot last evening. So i decided to skip wo today to let my body deal with the shot.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2005)

*Full Body B - 01Dec05*

Leg press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 340,12,12,12
Pec Dec - wu 75x8, 105x6 - 135x12,12,10
WG Seated Lat Pulls - 120x12,12,12
EZ BB Upright Rows - 50x12,11,9

Leg press - +2 reps for the 3rd set and got to max rr. When i read stuff like robs experience, i get a bit unnerved when it comes to going very heavy 

Pec Dec - Elbow still wasnt 100%, so did pec dec again instead of cable cross. Went to next place (135lb). missed rr for 3rd set.

Lat Pulls - Same weight as last time. just wanted to do it with better form. +2 reps for the 3rd set and got to max rr for all sets. Not sure if i should go upto the next plate or do this weight one more time before going up. Will have to think about that.

Upright rows - These are all over the place. +2/1st set, -1/2nd set and -2/3rd set. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
This was one of those "why am i doing this to myself?" workouts. Wasnt much in the mood for a wo, but dragged my ass to the gym anyway. Especially considering i missed the previous wo. Anyway, it could just be the flu shot still working in me. Hopefully i should be back to 'normal' (whatever that is) by the  weekend. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
This evening (02dec) is the company Christmas party. I shall be going. Drinky-drinky vino and no brown rice+tuna for dinner 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The Simpsons

Selma and Patty are sitting on the couch. Homer enters the room.
Selma : "Is it me, or did it just get fat in here?"


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Will you be including the bar in the weights you post from now on?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Will you be including the bar in the weights you post from now on?


 if i can remember to do that! I have never bothered to do so in the past, but i guess i should post total weight. Which means my EZ BB upright rows are actually 70lbs


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> if i can remember to do that! I have never bothered to do so in the past, but i guess i should post total weight. Which means my EZ BB upright rows are actually 70lbs


 At this rate you'll soon be able to use me to do these with! 






> Leg press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 340,12,12,12


This is really getting impressive!

 Arggg... I am such a weakling! 


In regards to going heavier - You'll be ok to keep increasing weight... Just be sensible and go slowly. Make sure your technique is good too - push from the hips/glutes/thighs and NOT your lower back and you should be ok. It is only when you start to round your lower back (so you put your knees up around your ears) that you will cause yourself trouble!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> At this rate you'll soon be able to use me to do these with!






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is really getting impressive!


Thanks Emma! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... I am such a weakling!


 I'm sure you would put most of the women in your gym to shame!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In regards to going heavier - You'll be ok to keep increasing weight... Just be sensible and go slowly. Make sure your technique is good too - push from the hips/glutes/thighs and NOT your lower back and you should be ok. It is only when you start to round your lower back (so you put your knees up around your ears) that you will cause yourself trouble!


Thanks for the tips.  Knees around me ears! they dont go that far back. I try to get my knees as low as possible (with no back rounding), but am not that flexiable. Besides my stupid belly gets in the way  But yes, am trying to progress slowly the weights as my goal is not to put up big numbers.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 4, 2005)

*Full Body C - 03Dec*

Regular DL's - wu 135x8, 205,6 - 255x7,7,7
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x7 - 175x7,6,5
V-Grip Pulldowns - 170x8,8,7
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Overhead Tri Extns - 60x10/50x12, 60x10/50x12, 60x10/50x12
Standing Claves - 135x15,15,15
Weighted Leg Raises - 15x11,10,9

DL's - Same weight as last time, but got +1 rep for all sets. Could have possibly got to max rr of 8 reps for a set or two, but decided to not to over do things.

Decline - +1 rep on the first set. No change on the 2nd and lost a rep on the 3rd. Well, i did half a rep as i couldnt get it back to the upper pins. So i didnt count that rep. 

Pulldowns - +1 rep on each set. Missed last set my 1 rep. But thats ok. Was beginning to loose form. 

Preachers SS tri extns - Up my 10lbs on preachers. Got to min rr for all sets. Got to max rr  with Tri extns. So will use 55lb DB next time 

Standing Calves -  same weight as previous 2 wo's. Trying to do these with good rom and with a small pause at the top and bottom. But maybe next time i should go to the next plate.

Leg Raises - Same weight. +1 for the 2st set. none for the 2nd. +2 for the 3rd. Trying to do these with a slower tempo as well. In order to use less momentum and more muscle.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, i have included 45lb for the BB and 20lb for the EZ BB into the total weights. For DB exercises i usually put down the single DB weight. Maybe i should double that to show the correct total


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So, i have included 45lb for the BB and 20lb for the EZ BB into the total weights. For DB exercises i usually put down the single DB weight. Maybe i should double that to show the correct total


DB exercises are usually written as weight per DB - so how you are doing it is correct...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> DB exercises are usually written as weight per DB - so how you are doing it is correct...


Ah.. ok.. I thought as much. Thanks for clarifying... didnt feel like trolling journals to find out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 5, 2005)

*Diet changes*

Sooooo... i shall be finishing my current Protein Powder. I am switching to  Optimum  Whey Protein which has 80% protein. My current Whey has 68% protein. So thats a step up   *Besides it has been a while since i fussed with my diet * 

Changes are mostly in the pre wo meal and pwo shake. I have decided to add skim milk powder to my pwo shake. As the milk and banana results in ... err.. excessive exhaust from my tailpipe  I have moved the banana to my pre wo meal (hope that wont give me issues with the creatine... and i'm still awaiting my Tri-Malate Creatine..  .. damn Canadian customs  ). This way i get 2 servings of fruit daily. Previously i was getting 1 fruit a day and the banana was only along with the pwo shake (3-4 times/week). Besides i dont have to bother trying to gobble a banana after a workout while trying to catch my breath! 

Also M#4 has an Whey'N Egg protein blend. This only has 66% protein. But it is cheap ($30 for 5lbs). Wondering if i should switch this as well 

In addition, considering if it is worth the cost in investing in a Whey isolate for the pwo shake only. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Item - Cals - carbs - fat - pro - complete pro
Meal#1					
50g Oats	192	33.5	3	8	
40g ON whey	165	4.1	1.3	31	31
2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0	
1Apple	81	21	0	0	
1Multi Min-Vit Cap					
1 cap Glucosamine					
TOTAL	528	58.6	14.3	39	31
Percent Split	100.00%	45.16%	24.79%	30.05%	

Meal#2					
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3	
100g cooked chicken breast	165	0	4	31	31
2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0	
1 cup veggies	40	10	0	0	
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
1 Cap Calcium-Magnesium				
TOTAL	406	33	15	34	31
Percent Split	100.00%	32.75%	33.50%	33.75%	

Meal#3					
1 can tuna	146	0	2	30	30
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3	
1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1					
2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0	
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
1 Cap Calcium-Magnesium					
TOTAL	357	25	13	34	30
Percent Split	100.00%	28.33%	33.14%	38.53%	

Meal#4					
40g Oats	153	26.28	2.4	6.4						
40g egg-whey	150	2.6	2	30	30
1/2 tbsp Flax Meal	30	2	2	1	
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1						
TOTAL	438	57.88	6.4	38.4	30
Percent Split	100.00%	52.29%	13.01%	34.69%	

Meal#5					
100g Sweet potato	86	20	0	2	
1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6	
2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0	
1 can tuna	146	0	2	30	30
125g FF Yogurt	70	10	0	6	6
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
1 Cap Calcium-Magnesium					
1 cap Glucosamine									
TOTAL	462	40	14.3	44	36
Percent Split	100.00%	34.43%	27.70%	37.87%	

Meal#6					
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0	
.50oz (15g) walnuts	92	2	9	2	
250g Cottage Cheese	112	12.2	5.2	30	30
1 cap Glucosamine									
TOTAL	249	14.2	19.2	32	30
Percent Split	100.00%	15.88%	48.32%	35.79%

MEALS TOTAL	2440	228.68	82.2	221.4	188
Percent Split	100.00%	36.01%	29.12%	34.86%	

PWO					
70g Oats	268.8	46.2	3	11.2					
25g Skim Milk Powder	90	12.9	0.2	9	9
20g ON whey	82	2	0.65	15	15
TOTAL	440.8	61.1	3.85	35.2	24
Percent Split	100.00%	58.21%	8.25%	33.54%						

*Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2880.80	289.78	86.05	256.60	212.00	
Percent Split	100.00%	39.16%	26.16%	34.68%*

Presently I'm at:
161	Present weight 
15%	Body Fat Percentage 
136.85	LBM

Breakdown as follows:
Calories-	Daily cals-	Nbr of Days-	Total 
Off-	2440-	4-	9760
Training-	2836-	3-	8507
Daily Average Total-			2610	
Times per lb of LBM-			19.07	
Times per lb of total weight-			16.21	


Macros-	Carbs-	Fats-	Protein-	_Complete Protein_
Daily Average Total	252.90	84.21	236.03	_198.29_
Percent Split	38.57%	28.90%	36.00%	_30.24%_
Grams per lb of LBM	1.85	0.62	1.72	_1.45_
Grams per lb of total weight	1.57	0.52	1.47	_1.23_


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2005)

*Full Body A - 06Dec05*

Squat (wider than shoulder width) - wu 95x8, 135x8 - 195x8,8,8
Underhand BB Bent Over Rows - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 165x8,7,6
DB Incline press - 55's X8,8,7
DB Lying Tri Extn SS DB Curls - 25x10/30x12,  25x10/30x12, 25x10/30x10
BW dips - 12
Seated Calves - 110x12,11,10
Crunches - 45x15,13,13

Squat - Same weight as last time. Thought i wouldnt make it to max rr, but i just about did.  Next time, will increase weight by 10lb.

Rows - Weight up by 10lbs. Got to RR. Only counted the reps which the BB touched my so-called abs. Form was not the best. When weights get heavy, i tend to lift my shoulders to lift the weights. Need to focus on stopping that.

Incline - Missed max RR by one rep on last set  But this could be because i did Rows before inclines as the benches were busy. I spent 5 mins waiting for one, but didnt want to waste anymore time. So next time i shall go up to 60's on these.

Tri Extn SS curls - Went up to 25's for Tri extns. Could feel the preassure on my elbows. No change on the weight for curls. But missed max RR on the last set by 2 reps. This could have been because of the extns. My left arm/elbow was not cooperating very well. It was diff to get the weight up for the last couple of reps of all sets for my left arm. And elbow kept wavering. I felt my left tri tighter than the right at the end. This effected the curls. On the last couple of reps, my elbow flared out  and curls died at 10 reps. Hopefully next time i should make it to max RR. 

Dips - so i was a bit annoyed by the failure on curls and threw in a set of BW dips till failure. Failed at only 12 reps. 

Seated Calves - these are comming along nicely. Though, calves felt a fit stiff throught all sets. Nevertheless got +1 rep on 2nd and 3rd set.

Crunches - These are comming along nicely as well. Doing them a bit slower with a small pause at the top and bottom. Didnt get to max RR but any more burn and i would be picking scar tissue off my abs!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had skipped this wo last week as i got the flu shot the previous day. So comparisions are with the same wo 2 weeks ago. Did the wo in the usual time it takes me to do this many sets, 90mins. Though there was a bit if waiting time for some equipment. *Damn DB hogs!*


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice job. You seem to be progressing quite rapidly and getting new records (or near-records) all the time. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nice job. You seem to be progressing quite rapidly and getting new records (or near-records) all the time. Keep up the good work!


Hey Squaggle  Thanks for dropping by and thanks for the compliment. Am nowhere as good (or big) as i would like to be, but am trying


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2005)

What are your goals now Adrian? Any specifics you want to work on or still the same?



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am switching to  Optimum  Whey Protein which has 80% protein. My current Whey has 68% protein. So thats a step up   *Besides it has been a while since i fussed with my diet *


About time you swapped to a better protein! 

But  on the diet!! 



> Changes are mostly in the pre wo meal and pwo shake. I have decided to add skim milk powder to my pwo shake. As the milk and banana results in ... err.. excessive exhaust from my tailpipe


LOL!! Sounds like a plan... 



> I have moved the banana to my pre wo meal (hope that wont give me issues with the creatine... and i'm still awaiting my Tri-Malate Creatine..  .. damn Canadian customs  ).


 why do you think there will be an issue with the creatine? Are you wondering about the absorption?



> This way i get 2 servings of fruit daily. Previously i was getting 1 fruit a day and the banana was only along with the pwo shake (3-4 times/week).


Good stuff!! Fruit is good!



> Besides i dont have to bother trying to gobble a banana after a workout while trying to catch my breath!


LOL - you know it doesn't matter if you wait for a few minutes! 



> Also M#4 has an Whey'N Egg protein blend. This only has 66% protein. But it is cheap ($30 for 5lbs). Wondering if i should switch this as well


Welll... what about a 'real food protein'?? Or would that be too difficult to organise? I don't think it is too much of a problem...



> In addition, considering if it is worth the cost in investing in a Whey isolate for the pwo shake only.


I use a whey isolate PWO and, in my opinion, it is better (and may get rid of your 'bloat' issues too...


Also - you have tried macro's 'around' this level for a while now... Have you thought about seeing how your body responds to something slightly different?  Just an idea.

But with that said - your diet looks good and based on this:


> Item - Cals - carbs - fat - pro - complete pro
> Meal#1
> 50g Oats	192	33.5	3	8
> 40g ON whey	165	4.1	1.3	31	31
> ...


Looks good.



> Meal#2
> 100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
> 100g cooked chicken breast	165	0	4	31	31
> 2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0
> ...


I would increase veg to 2 cups... 



> Meal#3
> 1 can tuna	146	0	2	30	30
> 100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3
> 1cup lettuce	10	2	0	1
> ...


Looks good.



> Meal#4
> 40g Oats	153	26.28	2.4	6.4
> 40g egg-whey	150	2.6	2	30	30
> 1/2 tbsp Flax Meal	30	2	2	1
> ...


Great...



> Meal#5
> 100g Sweet potato	86	20	0	2
> 1cup brocolli	50	10	0	6
> 2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0
> ...


Hmmm... interesting meal!! (yoghurt, tuna and olive oil!?   ).
Might want to increase vegetables again...



> Meal#6
> 1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0
> .50oz (15g) walnuts	92	2	9	2
> 250g Cottage Cheese	112	12.2	5.2	30	30
> ...


Looks good. Although you could probably just have the walnuts and not the olive oil. 



> MEALS TOTAL	2440	228.68	82.2	221.4	188
> Percent Split	100.00%	36.01%	29.12%	34.86%


Looks good! This is about your maintainence level right?



> PWO
> 70g Oats	268.8	46.2	3	11.2
> 25g Skim Milk Powder	90	12.9	0.2	9	9
> 20g ON whey	82	2	0.65	15	15
> ...


Good!

But have you ever considered mixing some low GI with higher GI carbs here? 				



> *Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2880.80	289.78	86.05	256.60	212.00
> Percent Split	100.00%	39.16%	26.16%	34.68%*


This looks good.... Higher than maintainence for you... If you are aiming to add some lean mass... this this is probably great for your workout days??



> Presently I'm at:
> 161	Present weight
> 15%	Body Fat Percentage
> 136.85	LBM
> ...


This looks good - just about maintainence as an average intake...	




> Macros-	Carbs-	Fats-	Protein-	_Complete Protein_
> Daily Average Total	252.90	84.21	236.03	_198.29_
> Percent Split	38.57%	28.90%	36.00%	_30.24%_
> Grams per lb of LBM	1.85	0.62	1.72	_1.45_
> Grams per lb of total weight	1.57	0.52	1.47	_1.23_


Good. Nice solid iso-calorie diet! 

 Looks like I am out of a job!


----------



## grant (Dec 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Cals per day INCL PWO shake    2880.80    289.78    86.05    256.60    212.00
> Percent Split    100.00%    39.16%    26.16%    34.68%*
> 
> Presently I'm at:
> ...



Hey BulkMeUp, love how you break everything down, nice diet!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Emma, Thanks for the great critique.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What are your goals now Adrian? Any specifics you want to work on or still the same?


Am still bulking. I check my weight/bf and waist measurements every morning. But record whatever shows up once a week only.

So far i have been gaining, while bf and waist measurements have been holding. I planned to bulk until Mar-Apr. And then cut/recomp for 2-3months. But if Bf/waist increases before that, then i will cut/recomp earlier.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But  on the diet!!


 I thought i did a good job. But oh well.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> why do you think there will be an issue with the creatine? Are you wondering about the absorption?


No specific concerns. I havent used Tri-Malate Creatine before (havent revieved it yet) and didnt know if there were any absorbtion/bloat issues in combining it with that meal. I guess it should be ok 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Welll... what about a 'real food protein'?? Or would that be too difficult to organise? I don't think it is too much of a problem...


The organisation is not much of a problem as eating it. I have this shake at my desk during my last work hour. It just makes things easier than having to eat. Besides I'm not really a big eater. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I use a whey isolate PWO and, in my opinion, it is better (and may get rid of your 'bloat' issues too...


OK, will get some isolate for the PWO 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - you have tried macro's 'around' this level for a while now... Have you thought about seeing how your body responds to something slightly different?  Just an idea.


I havent considered any other macro split. This split seemed to hold my bf/waist. Though there is a bit of a yo-yo effect (explained below).



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... interesting meal!! (yoghurt, tuna and olive oil!?   ).
> Might want to increase vegetables again...


 yoghurt gives it some nice moisture as am not fond of dry food/meals. the Cold Pressed EVOO gibes it a very tangy taste. What i didnt mention (coz i didnt think the cals were any issue), is that i also throw in 1-2TBSP Franks Chili n lime hot sauce 

I'll try and increase the veggies, but usually by this time i feel pretty stuffed.					


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good. Although you could probably just have the walnuts and not the olive oil.


Oh, ok.. I did a calc and that EVOO made me get 50% monounsaturates. But i guess 1tsp wont matter. I can leave it out and increase the walnuts.					



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good! This is about your maintainence level right?


At 2400 cals on off days i usually slip down .2-.5lb the next morning.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But have you ever considered mixing some low GI with higher GI carbs here?


 Havent done high GI carbs in a long while. Will look into that. I used to get dextrose from the pharmacy 1lb@$5. Need to look for a cheaper source.	Would a 75/25 low/high carb split be ok?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks good.... Higher than maintainence for you... If you are aiming to add some lean mass... this this is probably great for your workout days??


The morning after a wo, my weight surges .6-.8lb. This is the yo-yo effect. I have yet to find a happy steady medium. But since bf/waist was holding, i didnt bother to change things 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks good - just about maintainence as an average intake...


I have been gaining on these cals. I guess my metab is grindingly slow. I gues thats a good thing, less food to prepare and eat and more money in my wallet!  

So far it has taken me the past 4 weeks to get back to the weight i lost during my 2 weeks off earlier last month.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks like I am out of a job!


 Your input always appreciated and implemented.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Hey BulkMeUp, love how you break everything down, nice diet!


 Thanks grant. I have been tinkering with my diet for the past 1-2 years. Learnt a lot from our nutrition goddess, Emma 

I have it all on a Excel sheet, all I have to do is input the macros and the totals/breakdown calculates itself!


----------



## grant (Dec 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks grant. I have been tinkering with my diet for the past 1-2 years. Learnt a lot from our nutrition goddess, Emma
> 
> I have it all on a Excel sheet, all I have to do is input the macros and the totals/breakdown calculates itself!



Cool...I've got Fitday PC which does it all for me, but I'd like to try the Excel format just to be able to transfer w/some ease to my journal.  Which function(s) do you use?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Am still bulking. I check my weight/bf and waist measurements every morning. But record whatever shows up once a week only.


 You shouldn't be on the scales every day!! Once or twice a week is all that is needed - you do not want to get obsessed with weighing yourself like this...



> So far i have been gaining, while bf and waist measurements have been holding. I planned to bulk until Mar-Apr. And then cut/recomp for 2-3months. But if Bf/waist increases before that, then i will cut/recomp earlier.


Sounds good!




> I thought i did a good job. But oh well.


No - I didn't mean your diet was bad!!  Your diet is excellent - but I was simply saying you 'fiddle' with it lots - and most of the time it is in an excessively 'anal' way!  LOL!!



> No specific concerns. I havent used Tri-Malate Creatine before (havent revieved it yet) and didnt know if there were any absorbtion/bloat issues in combining it with that meal. I guess it should be ok


The banana would not be a problem... But that meal is high-ish in fibre... So if anything that will do it.



> The organisation is not much of a problem as eating it. I have this shake at my desk during my last work hour. It just makes things easier than having to eat. Besides I'm not really a big eater.


Ahhh... Well the powder is fine.  Don't worry about it.



> OK, will get some isolate for the PWO


Good stuff!



> I havent considered any other macro split. This split seemed to hold my bf/waist. Though there is a bit of a yo-yo effect (explained below).


I think the iso one is a good one too - so stick to it if it is working....

And the 'yo-yo' is NORMAL! (it is not a yo-yo - your weight is not/will never be exactly the same each day so don't expect it to be!  )



> I'll try and increase the veggies, but usually by this time i feel pretty stuffed.


Don't sweat it too much - but I would aim for 3-4 cups/day.					


> Oh, ok.. I did a calc and that EVOO made me get 50% monounsaturates. But i guess 1tsp wont matter. I can leave it out and increase the walnuts.


By all means - Leave it if you want!! But you don't have to get EXACTLY 50% mono's. Life can be about 'enjoying' food too...  (although, with that said, you can have the olive oil if you LIKE the taste of it!!  ).					


> At 2400 cals on off days i usually slip down .2-.5lb the next morning.


 On 'off' days most people will often slip down in weight anyway - esp if they are on creatine (due to taking less in on non-workout days - but this depends on how you dose).. But it can be due to other things like less muscle swelling, less intracellular water, less bulk in your stomach etc etc... 

It is really not an issue...



> Havent done high GI carbs in a long while. Will look into that. I used to get dextrose from the pharmacy 1lb@$5. Need to look for a cheaper source.	Would a 75/25 low/high carb split be ok?


I think that would be fine - and you do not have to do it... It was just a thought and something you could try if you wanted to see how your body responded to it.



> The morning after a wo, my weight surges .6-.8lb. This is the yo-yo effect. I have yet to find a happy steady medium. But since bf/waist was holding, i didnt bother to change things


For above reasons it is not an issue... 

Now - I will say it again: DO NOT WEIGH YOURSELF EVERY DAY!!! IT CAUSES UNNEEDED WORRY!!





> I have been gaining on these cals. I guess my metab is grindingly slow. I gues thats a good thing, less food to prepare and eat and more money in my wallet!


 - Oops... I meant to say just over maintainence!! (maintainence should be about 2400 for your size)...

And this = good, slow gains. Your metabolism is fine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You shouldn't be on the scales every day!! Once or twice a week is all that is needed - you do not want to get obsessed with weighing yourself like this...


I guess i am a bit obsessed about weight gain presently. But seeing my weight go up and bf/waist hold seady makes me feel better that things are proceeding in the right direction. But you are right. I shouldnt be obsessed about this 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No - I didn't mean your diet was bad!!  Your diet is excellent - but I was simply saying you 'fiddle' with it lots - and most of the time it is in an excessively 'anal' way!  LOL!!


Guilty as charged! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And the 'yo-yo' is NORMAL! (it is not a yo-yo - your weight is not/will never be exactly the same each day so don't expect it to be!  )
> 
> On 'off' days most people will often slip down in weight anyway - esp if they are on creatine (due to taking less in on non-workout days - but this depends on how you dose).. But it can be due to other things like less muscle swelling, less intracellular water, less bulk in your stomach etc etc...


Ah.. good to know. Last year with my disaster-bulk, i was gaining at a steady pace. But it was a bad bulk. So however things go, so long as waist and bf have minimal changes, it is all good. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - I will say it again: DO NOT WEIGH YOURSELF EVERY DAY!!! IT CAUSES UNNEEDED WORRY!!


*tiptoeing off the scale*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Cool...I've got Fitday PC which does it all for me, but I'd like to try the Excel format just to be able to transfer w/some ease to my journal.


When i started, i didnt know about fitday and sites of the like. I started calculating my diet myself in Excel and stuck with it ever since. 

Transferring to your online journal is easy. Just copy and paste from excel. 


			
				grant said:
			
		

> Which function(s) do you use?


No special functions. Just basic Arithmatic. If you want, you can have a copy. PM me your email addy and i'll email a copy to you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

*Full Body B - 08Dec05*

Leg Press - wu180x8, 270x6 - 350x11,10,10
Pec Dec - wu 75x10, 105x6 - 135x12,12,12
WG Seated Lat Pull - 130x10,10,10
Upright Rows - 70x12,11,12

Cardio - 20min ellipitical, level2, rpm~60.

Leg Press - Weight up by 10lbs. got into RR with a couple of short rest-pause breaks. Could have possible got to max rr for a set or two. But i had decided for this routine not to push too hard or go to failure on last set. Seems to be working as i dont feel too worn out as this is the 5th week of this routine.

Pec Dec - cables were busy so were the lat pull machine. Rather than waste time standing around, i decided to continue with the Pec Dec. Got to max rr. Just barely for the last reps of the last set.

Lat Pulls - went up to the next plate and got to min rr. Again, not pushing too hard on this routine as explained in LegPress above.

Upright rows - Missed max rr on the second set my 1 rep because some skinny dizzy cardio queen was standing too close to me doing hammer curls with a 20lb DB thinking he was the bomb!  Anyway, next time weight will go up.

Cardio - This routine is a shorter one and a lighter intensity than the other 2 days. So i decided to do some cardio at the end. But a few mins into it, i got the feeling that i was wasting my time  I wasnt out of breath or sweating through the cardio. I had planned to do 30 mins, but got bored and called it quits at 20mins. I think next time i wont bother with it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

So i got some Dymatize 100% whey isolate. Its got 90% whey protein isolate. I shall use it for my PWO shake. The store had a special. If I spent $100, they were giving away some freebees. So i bought a 2lb tub of the same protein (diff flavour), coz i'm going to use it anyway. And they threw in a 400g trial size tub of Nitrotech + a 490g trial size tub of Celltech + 2 protein bars + 1 plastic shaker + a T-shirt. The last 2 items i didnt really care about.

I have read lots of bad press about muscletech stuff not being worth the price. But i got that for free. 

Intresting distinction:


> Muscletech NitroTech isn't 97% whey protein isolate. It just means that the isolates used are 97% protein, not 97% whey protein isolate....


http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/protein/nitrotech-review.htm


Also got my Tri-Malate creatine as well. The celltech has dextrose mixed with CreMono. So i was thinking of doing 5 g Tri-Malate everyday (in the pre wo meal). And 45g celltech which has 50g dextrose and 5g CreMono. Once the celltech is finished, i'll replace it with 5g Malate. Does that sound ok? too much? too little?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So i got some Dymatize 100% whey isolate. Its got 90% whey protein isolate. I shall use it for my PWO shake.


Much better than your other stuff!  



> I have read lots of bad press about muscletech stuff not being worth the price. But i got that for free.


I don't like muscletech stuff at all...  But if it was free - why not take it!  



> Also got my Tri-Malate creatine as well. The celltech has dextrose mixed with CreMono. So i was thinking of doing 5 g Tri-Malate everyday (in the pre wo meal). And 45g celltech which has 50g dextrose and 5g CreMono. Once the celltech is finished, i'll replace it with 5g Malate. Does that sound ok? too much? too little?


Firstly - how can *45g* of cell tech have *50g* of dex in it?? 

According to the label test on the link 50g of cell tech has 37g dex in it... And I would take about 25-30g dex... which would be ~35g cell tech...

So if you are doing:
PWO 
70g Oats 268.8 46.2 3 11.2 
25g Skim Milk Powder 90 12.9 0.2 9 9
20g ON whey 82 2 0.65 15 15
TOTAL 440.8 61.1 3.85 35.2 24
Percent Split 100.00% 58.21% 8.25% 33.54%  

And you change to:
0.5 cups/40g oats 153, 26, 2.5, 5
25g skim milk powder 90, 12.9, 0.2, 9
25g ON whey 102, 2.5, 0.8, 19
35g cell tech 105 ish, 26, 0, 0 (??? no idea about the macros)

TOTAL = 450, 67.4, 3.5, 33

And having 35g cell tech would give you  3.5g crreatine... To give you ~8.5g total which is ok (assuming that 5g of tri-malate has 5g of active crreatine in each 5g??)...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Firstly - how can *45g* of cell tech have *50g* of dex in it??
> 
> According to the label test on the link 50g of cell tech has 37g dex in it... And I would take about 25-30g dex... which would be ~35g cell tech...


 You are right! I wrote down the calc correctly, but typed it in incorrectly.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And you change to:
> 0.5 cups/40g oats 153, 26, 2.5, 5
> 25g skim milk powder 90, 12.9, 0.2, 9
> 25g ON whey 102, 2.5, 0.8, 19
> ...


I'll do that pwo shake until the celltech is finished.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> (assuming that 5g of tri-malate has 5g of active crreatine in each 5g??)...


 It says that ~5g serving has 5g of TriCreatine Malate. No other junk mentioned. So i assume that is 5g of active creatine. I know, not a good idea to assume things with these BB products.

San cubed


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

Firstly good looking workout there Adrian!
Secondly


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Missed max rr on the second set my 1 rep because some skinny dizzy cardio queen was standing too close to me doing hammer curls with a 20lb DB thinking he was the bomb!


LMAO!! ... hmm by any chance did he have kinda spiked blonde hair?? and just kinda gave off a more .. hmm 'feminine' type aura if you know what I mean


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Adrian,

Do you get yoru protein at Sports Nutrition Depot on Yonge? It's near...I think one block north of wellsley. Anyway, they are extremely cheap and have a powder called Optimum 100% whey protein. Apparently, it's the best protein out there right now (rated #1 by bodybuilding.com) and it's relatively cheap. Comes in 3 (I think) different flavours, and in 2 lbs, 5 lbs an 10 lbs. If you're in the area, it's worth checking out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO!! ... hmm by any chance did he have kinda spiked blonde hair?? and just kinda gave off a more .. hmm 'feminine' type aura if you know what I mean


They all have fake blond spikey hair! I think God used the same cookie cutter to make all of them.  I wasnt paying attention to any aura. Just hoped he would move away before i accidently clunked him with my weights. As that may have knocked him unconcious. Or worse, messed up his hair!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian,


Hey Jamie. Thanks for dropping by 



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Do you get yoru protein at Sports Nutrition Depot on Yonge?


I got this at 'Popeyes Supplements' I think we are possibly talking of the same store (they have different names). It is a new store. I dont think they have been there more than a year. They also have an online store. But i pick up my stuff as the store is on my way to the gym. Besides they have specials and give 5% store dollars back  The previous store i used to go to was more of a health food kinda store. This is more a gym store and their prices are not bad at all.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2005)

*Full Body C - 10Dec05*

DL's- wu 90x8, 160x6 - 255x8,7,7
Bb Decline - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 175x7,6,6
V-Grip Pulldown - 177.5x8,8,7
EZ BB Preschers SS DB Tri ovehead Extn - 60x11/55x10, 60x9/55x10,  60x9/55x10
Standing Calves - 135x15,15,15
Weighted Leg Raises - 15x10,10,10

DL's - +1 rep for the first set. No change for the rest.

Decline - +1 for the 3rd set. Well, not really. Last week i managed to get the BB only to the lower pins on the last rep for the last set. But this time i got out a clean rep. So i guess it is +1/2 a rep  OK, enough of splitting hairs 

Pulldowns - Weight up by 2.5lb and got to max rr for first 2 sets. I was supposed to do 170 (165 plates + 5lb extra rubber weight). After the 2nd set i noticed that i had used the 7.5lb rubber weight instead. Results wernt too bad as i got to max rr for the first 2 sets.

Curls SS Tri extns - +1 rep on the 1st set. -1 each on the 2nd and 3rd set for curls. Tri extns, used 55DB (up 5lbs) this time and got to min rr.

Standing calves - same weight as last 3 weeks and got to max rr. Trying to do these slow and hold with a small pause with good form.

Leg raises - lost a rep on the first set. No change for the rest.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I felt enthuastic while on the way to the gym. But the first set of DL's took the wind out of my sails. It wasnt a great wo. I lost reps on curls and leg raises. And the total time was 110mins. Maybe next week i shall do better.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tried my new PWO shake today. Blech! Tasted like some bad medicine. The Malate was terrible as well. Guess in time i will get accustomed to it.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> They all have fake blond spikey hair! I think God used the same cookie cutter to make all of them.  I wasnt paying attention to any aura. Just hoped he would move away before i accidently clunked him with my weights. As that may have knocked him unconcious. Or worse, messed up his hair!


LMAO!!! So true they all are the same!! (Wait a second ... my hair's fake blonde and kinda spikey , at least in the back  ROFL)
But I asked that because I'm pretty sure I know the guy who your talking about!!! I saw him one day and he was beside me doing DB Tricep extensions and he was right into and looking into the mirror oggling himself! And he's kinda that skinny fat thing and you could see his ribs a little threw his shirt and he just thought he was the greatest!
And then that night when we went out on Church street guess who I saw running into the bars???  - ahhh good time. I miss T-dot and you guys so much. 
- Who knows maybe if me and Ed are still together when the time comes he might come down with me! That'd be sooo great, I'd love for you and Jaim to meet him


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! So true they all are the same!! (Wait a second ... my hair's fake blonde and kinda spikey , at least in the back  ROFL)


Nah. Your hair is fine 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I asked that because I'm pretty sure I know the guy who your talking about!!! I saw him one day and he was beside me doing DB Tricep extensions and he was right into and looking into the mirror oggling himself! And he's kinda that skinny fat thing and you could see his ribs a little threw his shirt and he just thought he was the greatest! And then that night when we went out on Church street guess who I saw running into the bars???  - ahhh good time. I miss T-dot and you guys so much.


 probably the same one. Church street is full if those 'look-at-me-i'm-so-pretty' skinny-fat or porky types.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> - Who knows maybe if me and Ed are still together when the time comes he might come down with me! That'd be sooo great, I'd love for you and Jaim to meet him


 You could see big bad Toronto again! When are you planning a trip? I might not be around during the month of June.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 11, 2005)

And we'd (sorry, I'm speaking for Adrian here) love to meet him. 

I know the Popeye's store. They're associated with supplementscanada.com, right? I think they also sell the Optimum whey stuff. It's just that Optimum says it's 100% whey, and the protein you're talking about said it only had 97%. But whatever works for you  
Sorry about the malate  Have you tried another product?


----------



## grant (Dec 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Church street



Good shopping...Toronto's a great city--reminds me of Chi-town


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I know the Popeye's store. They're associated with supplementscanada.com, right?


Thats right. The link i mentioned in my previous post is to their site. I guess they go by both names.


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> I think they also sell the Optimum whey stuff. It's just that Optimum says it's 100% whey, and the protein you're talking about said it only had 97%. But whatever works for you


Yes they do have ON stuff. The stuff i got was called 'Gold standard 100% whey protein'. That is the name of the product. What they mean is that it is made using 100% whey and does not contain casein or egg or soy protein. It contains 80% protein. Not 100% protein. The brand name can seem misleading if not understood what they are trying to say. I dont think you can get a protein powder that contains 100% protein. 


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the malate  Have you tried another product?


No i havent. I always tried CreMono. I heard of CEE, but i heard it tastes quite bad as well. Anyway am doing the Malate to avoid the bloat issues that Mono gives. So the taste dosent matter. I'll have to suck it up and get used to it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Good shopping...Toronto's a great city--reminds me of Chi-town


I'v never been to Chicago. I'v read it is about the same size as Toronto. Maybe someday i shall visit 'the windy city'


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No i havent. I always tried CreMono. I heard of CEE, but i heard it tastes quite bad as well. Anyway am doing the Malate to avoid the bloat issues that Mono gives. So the taste dosent matter. I'll have to suck it up and get used to it.



Aww...what a trooper, lol. Well, I'm glad everything's going well with you


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Heh, your workout analysis is much like mine.  I go on a lift by lift basis and sometimes inlcude a general overall workout feel too.  Anyway, workouts are looking good.  I see progress.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2005)

Adrian???


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Adrian???



Lol...if you say it with a little more emphasis, it's like the famous line from Rocky


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2005)

*Full Body A - 11Dec05*

*CowPimp *- I try to put in the analysis for any feedback but more for myself to remember what the last one was like, in case i need to make changes. But there dosent seem much point as i rarely remember to read the previous wo. 

*Tom *- Been a bit busy at work. Though i havent missed any wo's this week. I have 2 more weeks until the end of this cycle. 

*Jamie *- Yep the Malate is terrible, but am willing to do what it takes to get hyooge  Though, i'll prob never become as huge as the guy from Rocky 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Squats (wider than shoulder stance) - wu 95x8, 135x6 - 205x7,6,6
Underhand BB Bent Over rows - wu 115x8, 135x8 - 165x7,7,7
DB Incline Press - 60x8,7,8
Lying DB Tri Ext SS DB curls - 25x12/30x12,  25x9/30x12,  25x9/30x12
BW Dips - 13
Seated Calves - 110x12,12,10
Crunches - 45x15,15,13

Squats - Weight up by 10lb and got to min rr. These were great. I could feel the push from my glutes and hips. Did all reps with quite good form with quads parallel. And didnt feel wiped out at the end of the sets  

Rows - Same weight. +1rep on 2nd and 3rd set. Should be able to go for max rr next time.

Inclines - These were excellent! Went to 60's DB AND got to max rr for 2 sets.  Didnt make it on the 2nd set as i lost focus a bit. Next week, i'll attempt 65's 

Tris SS Curls - Tris were bad.  +2 reps on the first set, but -1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set.  The problem is the left tri. Seems it just dosent want to cooperate much to get the DB up. Got to max rr for curls and will go for 35's next week. Threw in a set of BW dips, just to teach those tris a lesson 

Calves - +1rep on the 2nd set only.

crunches - +2reps on the 2nd set.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good wo. Quite busy at work presently. Hopefully wont be so busy as to miss any wo's.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like an overall good workout there.  I never really read my previous workouts either.  It just feels good to actually spell something out and get you thinking about what actually took place and what needs to change, if anything.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay - You're posting again!  You were silent there for a few days!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Squats (wider than shoulder stance) - wu 95x8, 135x6 - 205x7,6,6
> Underhand BB Bent Over rows - wu 115x8, 135x8 - 165x7,7,7
> DB Incline Press - 60x8,7,8
> Lying DB Tri Ext SS DB curls - 25x12/30x12,  25x9/30x12,  25x9/30x12
> ...




Dear Lord Adrian... Damn these workouts are getting REALLY impressive! 

Squats at 205!!  At the rate this is increasing you will be squating 6 plates/side for reps in no time! 


You must be looking pretty solid too!! Do we get update piccies soon?? (LOL - Maybe before the chrissy bloat kicks in?!)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2005)

*Full Body B - 15Dec05*

*CowPimp *-  Thanks. I still got ways to go before i get anywhere near your numbers 

*Emma *-  I was very busy at work as projects needed to be completed before they get put on hold after this weekend for the holidays. eep! 6 plates/side for reps on squats  As for pix, i planned to continue on this bulk until ~march, considering bf is holding pretty well. I should be able to get to ~175 (currently ~163) and then take update pix just before i go on a recomp/cut.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Leg press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 350,12,12,12
PecDec - wu 90x11, 120x6 - 142.5x12,12,10
WG seated Lat Pull - 130x12,11,12
Upright rows - 80x10,10,10

Leg Press - I think the good numbers on my squats on the previous wo got me motivated. I gave these all i had and got to max rr. So next time weight will be increased to 360lbs.

PecDec - Still with these. Hopefully elbow will get 100% ok when i take a week off at christmas and will get back to cable crossovers. Increased weight by 7.5lb (cant remember, but this could be a PR) as well as increased weight for the wu sets. Got to max rr for the first 2 sets. 

Lat Pull - didnt make it to max rr for the 2nd set. But i am inclined to up the weights next time. Maybe not to the next plate (140lb) but by a smaller amount as i didnt really do the last few reps on the last set with great form. Mucho leaning back to pull.

Upright rows - Upped weight by 10lb and got to min rr for all sets.

This was a good wo. Upper body felt quite tingly and sore. Legs not so much. Generally i feel legs the next day, but so far, nothing much


----------



## grant (Dec 16, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Lol...if you say it with a little more emphasis, it's like the famous line from Rocky


----------



## grant (Dec 16, 2005)

How's the full body working out for you??  Not sure how long you've been on it...thinking about doing something similar myself


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> How's the full body working out for you??  Not sure how long you've been on it...thinking about doing something similar myself


It is great. This  is the first time i have done it (this is end of week 6). At first i wasnt sure if i would be able to handle it. But i like it and will continue on it. It is important to adjust the volume accordingly. If you havent seen this thread already, check it out. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53106


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice workout once again sir.  How many calories are you throwing down each day at this point?

By the way, thanks for pimping my thread.  Haha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice workout once again sir.  How many calories are you throwing down each day at this point?


Thanks CP. Presently averaging ~2700 cals/day. At 163/15%bf seems it is ok as i keep putting on 1lb or a bit less per week. 


			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> By the way, thanks for pimping my thread.  Haha.


Thanks for writing it. Very helpful info.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 18, 2005)

*Full Body C - 17Dec05 (Week 6)*

DL's - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 255x8x8x8
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 175x8,6,6
V-Grip Pulldowns - 172.5x6,8,8
EZ BB Preacher Curls SS Overhead Tri Extns - 60x12/55x12,  60x12/55x12, 60x12/55x12
Standing Calves - 135x15, 155x15,15
Weighted Leg Raises - 15x10x10x10

DL's - +1rep for 2nd and 3rd set. Got to maxx rr. will increase by 5lb next week. 

Decline - +1rep for the 1st set. No change on the rest. Hooo these take mucho effort. Tris were not cooperating very well. I could feel they were a bit tight during the press. 

Pulldown - Didnt get my usual machine for the 1st set. My gym has 3 machines. 2 of them the seat dosent go low enough for me, so when i streach my arms the plates sit on the rest of the stack. Anyway worked in with the other guy at my usual machine and did the remaining sets and got to max rr.

Preachers SS tri extn - Managed to get to max rr for both. 

Calves - Did the first set at the usual 135lb. But seemed too easy this time. So went to the next plate. Got to max rr, but will stick with this weight and do it slowly with a small pause on the  top until i get to a good rom.

Leg Raises - +1rep on the 3rd set.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 21, 2005)

*Full Body A - 20Dec05 (Week 7)*

Squat (wider than shoulder) - wu 95x8, 135x6 - 205x7,7,7
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 40x8 - 65x5,4,3
Underhand BB Bent over rows - 175x8,8,7
Lying DB Tri extn SS Seated DB Curls - 25x12/35x10,  25x12/35x10, 25x9/35x8
Seated calves - 110x12,12,10
Crunches - 45x15,15,15

Squats - +1rep on the 2nd and 3rd set

Inclines - Last week i went upto 60's and got to max rr for 2 sets and missed the 3rd by 1 rep. So this week i decided to go to 65's. Failed miserably. Didint even get near min RR (6-8). 

Bent Overs - Up by 10lbs and got to max rr for first 2 sets.

Tri Extn SS Curls - +3 reps on the 2nd set of extns. No change on the 3rd. went to 35's for the Curls and got to min rr for the first 2 sets. Missed the 3rd.

Calves - no change in reps or weight  But there was mucho burn while doing them.

Crunches - +3 reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr for all 3 sets. Will increase weight next time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

South Park
Everyone in South Park is dressing up and competing with eachother as to who is the bigger Metrosexual. The kids in the school playground are argueing.

Kid: "Hey, Eric is not even gay!"
Eric: "I'm .. I'm half Bi-Sexual"


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 21, 2005)

Holy crap!  You strong Bastard you! I wish I was that strong 

I can't wait till next summer to lift with you again!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

Haha, that South Park episode sounds ridiculous.  I saw like 5 minutes of it one time; I must see the whole thing.  Good workout too sir.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  You strong Bastard you! I wish I was that strong


 not as strong as i would like to be.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I can't wait till next summer to lift with you again!


Yessiree


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, that South Park episode sounds ridiculous.  I saw like 5 minutes of it one time; I must see the whole thing.


Yes, it is hilarious.


			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good workout too sir.


Thanks 

I'll be posting a revised routine next week or so. I am going to continue with the 3x Full Body wo (heavy/light/heavy). But i'll switch/swap the exercises around.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Adrian!  

I agree with Tom - you are certainly strong! 

Yay - new routine time!  I am up for 'review' too... only I have not even had enough time to think about it yet!  Hopefully I will get it sorted over christmas... I am going to have a few days off (  First time since june) and I will think of something then....


So what do you have planned for christmas day? Are you seeing relatives or friends? Do you have your feast all planned out?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!
> 
> I agree with Tom - you are certainly strong!


Thanks Emma. I have been told a couple of times that i'm stronger than i look. Though i would mind if it was the other way around. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay - new routine time!  I am up for 'review' too... only I have not even had enough time to think about it yet!  Hopefully I will get it sorted over christmas... I am going to have a few days off (  First time since june) and I will think of something then....


I noticed you were planning a heavy/light push/pull 4x routine. Am looking forward to your set up as i'v never done that before.

No break since June!  These holidays are much deserved. Hope you have a great and relaxing time. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So what do you have planned for christmas day? Are you seeing relatives or friends? Do you have your feast all planned out?


I shall be going over for dinner on boxing day to my cousins place besides the usual weekend holiday parties at friends. But nothing extra special planned.  But i'll enjoy myself, nevertheless.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2005)

*Full Body B - 22Dec05 (Week 7)*

Leg press - wu 180x6, 270x8 - 360x10,10,10
Pec Dec - wu 90x10, 120x8 - 142.5x12,12,12
WG Seated Lat Pull - 140x10,10,10
EZ BB Upright rows - 80x11,11,9

Leg Press - Weight up by 10lbs and got to min rr.

Pec Dec - got to max rr for all sets. Thought couldnt get the pads to touch on the last rep of the last set. Oh well, weight will go up to 150 next time.

Lat Pull - Spent a min contemplating if i should do the same weight as last time. But decided to go to the  next plate. Got to min rr. But form was not very good. 

Rows - +1rep on 1st and 2rd set. -1 on the 3rd set 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The previous afternoon was our department company lunch. Sort of a thank you for all thay we did through the year as well. We went to a kinda upscale restraunt called The Miller Tavern. This place used to be this cheap truck-driver beer stop in the past. But has changed owners a couple of years ago and is now this pricey tavern.

Food is good but a bit pricey. But what do i care, the company was paying for it.  They were having a special lobster lunch menu. Most of my colleagues picked the steak with a 4oz lobster tail. I choose the Lobster quesidias as that dish had a whole pound of lobster meat. Yum Yum.. very good. It is not a mexican resuraunt so the food is more showy than authentic. But good nevertheless. I also had 1 pint of beer and 2 glasses of wine.... *hic*.. 

Hoo Boy.. i havent been drinking lot in the past couple of years and my tolerence has gone down. No, i didnt make an ass of myself there. But i did  feel all boozed out when i got home. I did make myself to eat as usual and drank lots of water. 

Didnt have a hangover the next day, but didnt feel like working out much. But i decided to drag my ass to the gym nevertheless and did my wo. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Simpsons
Bart is at the Church door, handing out leaflets to the incomming congregation.
Bart: " Hymns.. Hymns... Get your Hymns here, fresh from Gods mind to your mouth."

Bart has rewritten the hymn to be played to a rock and roll tune. After they hymn is played, the Pastor realises this, quizzes the kids with dire consiquences to their soul in order to find out who did this. Milhouse squeals on Bart and they both get punished.

Bart: "Milhouse why did you squeal on me?"
Milhouse: "I dont want birds pecking at my Soul for eternity."
Bart: "There is no such thing as a Soul. It is something that is made up to scare kids. Like the boogeyman ... or Michael Jackson."


----------



## NO2 (Dec 23, 2005)

hey you not 16% i seen your pic and you not 280 lbs your more like 230 at 26%


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2005)

NO2 said:
			
		

> hey you not 16% i seen your pic and you not 280 lbs your more like 230 at 26%


 I think you are talking about someone else. I'v never been over 176lbs/17% in my life. What pics did you see? I dont have any in my gallery.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 23, 2005)

NO2 said:
			
		

> hey you not 16% i seen your pic and you not 280 lbs your more like 230 at 26%



lol...This was definitely not Adrian


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 23, 2005)

NO2 said:
			
		

> hey you not 16% i seen your pic and you not 280 lbs your more like 230 at 26%


 Okkkkaaayyyy...... Where did this come from?! 


It is 15 hrs till christmas breaky for me at the moment  (well... 14 hrs and 45 minutes... but who is counting!  )


I hope you have a wonderful time with your friends! 

Stay safe and enjoy the day and I shall speak to you after the feasting!! ​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol...This was definitely not Adrian


280? I'v never been 180 in my life.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Okkkkaaayyyy...... Where did this come from?!


I'd like to know that too 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is 15 hrs till christmas breaky for me at the moment  (well... 14 hrs and 45 minutes... but who is counting!  )
> 
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time with your friends!
> ...


Hope you have a great Christmas with lots of goodies and fun fun fun with family and friends!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2005)

*Full body C - 24Dec05 (week 7)*

No training due gym closed.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

     
*Merry Christmas / Seasons Greetings, everyone!!
Have a great time and stay safe.*
    ​


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas Adrian!
Hope you have a great day. Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Adrian!
> Hope you have a great day. Enjoy the holidays!


Thanks Tom. Hope the rest of your holidays are great.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2005)

*Full Body A - 27Dec05 (Week 8)*

Squat (wider than shoulder) - wu 95x8, 135x6 - 205x8,8,8
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 65x5,4,3
Underhand BB rows - 185 x7,7,8
Lying DB Tri Extn SS Db Curls - 25x12/35x12,  25x12/35x10, 25x10/35x9
BW dips - 12
Seated calves - 110x12,12,11
Crunches - 50x15,13,11

Squats - Got to  max rr. 

Incline - no change. Shoulders felt a bit 'crunchy' right from the wu sets. They havent been that way for a while 

Rows - Up 10lbs and got into RR. 

Tris/Bis - +1rep on the 3rd set for Tris. +2 reps on the 1st set and +1rep on the 3rd set for Curls.

Seated Calves - +1rep on the 3rd set. Getting to max rr 

Crunches - Went to next plate. Wasnt too focussed on these. for the first set. but did well on the next 2 sets. Slowed down a bit and held the contraction for 1/2 a sec. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good wo. I feel like i could do another 2 weeks of this. I dont feel worn out. I guess the balance of sets/reps is very good with this routine as well as i have consiously been avoiding taking any set to failure. Except ones where i increased the weight and make it into the rep range.

However, the muscles at my right elbow around the funny bone still hurts, mainly during pulling movements. This has been going on since the beginning of this routine. 

So for that reason, i will finish this week and take the next week completly off.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey!! How was Boxing day with your friends? Did you have fun??


Nice looking workout too!! 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Squats - Got to  max rr.


 Congratualtions!!  You MUST be groing some legs with this type of thing happening!! 



> Incline - no change. Shoulders felt a bit 'crunchy' right from the wu sets. They havent been that way for a while [/qoute]
> Arggg... crunchy joints are never a good thing! Have you been doing rotator cuff exercises?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

A little time off is always good for cranky joints.  I've been off leg work for 2 months thanks to a tweaked knee, but am ready to start again.  Don't worry, your elbow will come around.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey!! How was Boxing day with your friends? Did you have fun??


 Hey Emma. Yay, youre back. Am still in shock over your christmas feast 

Boxing day was fun. Did have dinner at a cousins place with a few friends. We had an enjoyable time. The music was a tad bit loud and eventually at ~11:30pm the super knocked on the door and requested to turn down the volume as someone had complained 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Congratualtions!!  You MUST be groing some legs with this type of thing happening!!


I sure feel like it. Heaven knows i need some legs  I'll be posting measurements on sunday.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Incline - no change. Shoulders felt a bit 'crunchy' right from the wu sets. They havent been that way for a while [/qoute]
> Arggg... crunchy joints are never a good thing! Have you been doing rotator cuff exercises?


 No I havent been doing those. I havent felt this shoulder crunchyness in a long time and assumed that the Glucosamine was working. Guess i should incorporate some rotator cuff stuff into my next routine. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... The muscles? Or the tendons? How far up the arm is it?


I guess it is the tendons. It is ~2" from the funny bone extending towards my forearm and a milder version on the other side of the funnybone ~1-2" towards my shoulder. It is a burning pain (as opposed to a sharp cutting pain). This happened right at the very beginning when i tried cable crossovers. Guess i pulled the weight incorrectly. Initially it was quite painful. Even holding a knife to chop the sweet tato was painful. It has been healing slowly, but with the constant working out, it hasnt completly healed and effects my form. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good idea - no point in running yourself into the ground so you require 1 month off instead of a week!!


 I agree! Also gotta keep in mind my *ahem* ...  advanced age.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> A little time off is always good for cranky joints.  I've been off leg work for 2 months thanks to a tweaked knee, but am ready to start again.  Don't worry, your elbow will come around.


 Knee issues can suck big time. Right next to back issues. Good thing you are back to your wo's. 

Mine is not the elbow joint. The joint is fine. It is the tendons around the funny bone. I guess they just need to be left alone to heal. Hopefully next week off will be what it needs to get back on track.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 30, 2005)

*Full Body B - 29Dec05*

Leg Press - wu 90x8, 270x6 - 360x12,12,12
Pec Dec - wu 90x10, 120x8 - 150x12,11,8
WG seated Lat Pull - 140x11,10,10
EZ BB Upright Rows - 80x11,11,10

Leg Press - Got to max RR on these 

Pec Dec - This is def a PR. Increased weight by 7.5lb with mixed results. Got to max rr for the first set. Missed by 1 rep for the second. But didnt make it to min rr for the 3rd.

Lat Pull - These wernt easy. got only +1rep on the first set. But did the rest with a little better form than last time.

Rows - Wasnt feeling a bit wiped out by this time. Managed to barely get 1rep out on the 3rd set only.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

So this is the last wo for 2005      I was thinking back and this is how my training year went.

Jan-Apr = was more of a maintenence.
Apr-Aug = was a recomp.
Aug-Dec = bulk.

Seems i am no better off than where is was when the year started  as i'm more or less at the same weight where i was when the year started out, but with a little less bf.  But i think i learned a lot. Just gotta keep at it. End of next year i hope to be 185/10% AT LEAST!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 30, 2005)

*Next routine...*

A thought crossed my mind of weather i should recomp/cut first and then bulk. But considering that i did very well with the present routine/diet (results will be posted on sunday) i plan to continue. I am hopeful of repeating the results over the next 8 week cycle.

Diet will remain unchanged. I plan to continue with the same split but change/swap the exercises around. The following is the old compared to the new routine which will commence on Tue (10Jan06).

Old/New

*Full Body A -> Full Body2 A - Heavy*
All exercises 3 sets. Main exercises 6-8reps (RI = 120-180secs). Accesory exercises 10-12 or 12-15reps (RI = 60secs)

Squat (Wider than shoulder width) -> Sumo DL's
DB Incline press -> BB Decline Press
Underhand BB Bent Over rows (shoulder grip) -> Seated Lat pulls (hammer grip)
Lying Tri ext SS seated DB curls(10-12 reps) -> Hammer Curls SS Tris Pushdowns (10-12 reps)
Seated Calves (10-12 reps)-> same (12-15 reps)
Crunches (12-15 reps) ->same (10-12 reps)

*Full Body B -> Full Body2 B - Light*
All exercises 3 sets. All exercises 10-12 (RI = 120-180secs)

Leg Press -> squats (shoulder width) -- will give ATG a try.
Pec Dec -> Cable Cross Over -- will give these a second try.
WG Seated Lat pulls -> Overhand BB bent over (wide grip) -- may need to come up with something different here.
Upright rows -> Standing Militaries

*Full Body C -> Full Body2 C - Heavy*
All exercises 3 sets. Main exercises 6-8reps (RI = 120-180secs). Accesory exercises 10-12 or 12-15reps (RI = 60secs)

SLDL's -> Leg Press
BB Decline Press -> DB Incline Press (hammer grip)
V-grip pull down-> Pull ups -- i dont have a belt/chain for weights, so will see how far i get with these. Might have to change them later.
EZ BB preachers SS Overhead tri extensions  (10-12 reps)-> Overhead Tri extensions SS EZ BB preachers (10-12reps)
Standing Calves (12-15reps) -> same (10-12 reps)
Weighted Leg Raises (10-12reps) -> same (12-15reps)

As always, any comments/feedback/suggestions are welcome


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

New routine looks solid.  Still sticking to the basics; good stuff.  Do you plan on unloading for a bit before you go with the new routine?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Old/New
> 
> *Full Body A -> Full Body2 A - Heavy*
> All exercises 3 sets. Main exercises 6-8reps (RI = 120-180secs). Accesory exercises 10-12 or 12-15reps (RI = 60secs)
> ...


Looks ok.... My only issue is having hammer curls here - they are mainly a brachioradialis exercise (biceps helps... but as your in neutral grip it is not activated fully)... So I would prefer a bicep exercise where the hand is supernated (palm up)...  That is just me though... you may want HUGE forearms! 

I would also be tempted to do an isolateral exercise for your back (going from BB row to lat pulls...)... Do you have isolateral HS equipment?



> *Full Body B -> Full Body2 B - Light*
> All exercises 3 sets. All exercises 10-12 (RI = 120-180secs)
> 
> Leg Press -> squats (shoulder width) -- will give ATG a try.
> ...


Looks fine - same comment re the back exercise - you are doing mainly bilateral exercises.... You could do DB rows instead od BB...

And what about DB military press instead of BB??




> *Full Body C -> Full Body2 C - Heavy*
> All exercises 3 sets. Main exercises 6-8reps (RI = 120-180secs). Accesory exercises 10-12 or 12-15reps (RI = 60secs)
> 
> SLDL's -> Leg Press
> ...


This looks good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> New routine looks solid.  Still sticking to the basics; good stuff.  Do you plan on unloading for a bit before you go with the new routine?


Yep, still sticking to the basics. Main goal presently is Mass building. I do have my eye on a few other things i would like to do, but i dont want to loose focus of my present main goal.

No, i didnt plan on any unloading wo. Was only going to take the next week completly off. What do you suggest?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks ok.... My only issue is having hammer curls here - they are mainly a brachioradialis exercise (biceps helps... but as your in neutral grip it is not activated fully)... So I would prefer a bicep exercise where the hand is supernated (palm up)...  That is just me though... you may want HUGE forearms!


 Nope, am not trying to look like Popeye. I'll change them back to regular curls. I thought it would be good to do a dif grip. But i'll stick to curls.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would also be tempted to do an isolateral exercise for your back (going from BB row to lat pulls...)... Do you have isolateral HS equipment?


 I think we have one of these at the gym. I guess thats what you are referring to, right?









			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks fine - same comment re the back exercise - you are doing mainly bilateral exercises.... You could do DB rows instead od BB...


I'll give DB rows another try. Could never seem to get them to feel right.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And what about DB military press instead of BB??


Oop! it is supposed to be DB standing militaries. I forgot to mention DB in my earlier post.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Bulk.  Be safe!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have a great New Year's Eve, Bulk.  Be safe!


Thanks Pylon, wish you the same.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nope, am not trying to look like Popeye. I'll change them back to regular curls. I thought it would be good to do a dif grip. But i'll stick to curls.


LOL - you don't have to stick to plain curls!! There are lots of others you can try eg: incline seated curls, DB preachers, concentration curls, spider curls, cable curls.... 



> I think we have one of these at the gym. I guess thats what you are referring to, right?


yup... That is a HS machine - there may also be ones for lat-pull downs, seated row, high row etc etc... They might come in handy??



> I'll give DB rows another try. Could never seem to get them to feel right.


Hmmm... How are you moving your arm and shoulder? You have to remember to draw your shoulder blade towards your spine - not just move your arm...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

ps:

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!



*​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... How are you moving your arm and shoulder? You have to remember to draw your shoulder blade towards your spine - not just move your arm...


Dont clearly remember as i havent done those for over a year. But i pay attention to that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps:
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Emma. Wishing you all the best for 2006 as well!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

*Full Body C - 31Dec (Week 8)*

Regular DLs - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 255x8,8,8
BB Decline Press - wu 115x6 , 135x8 - 175x8,8,4
V-Grip Pulldowns - 172.5x8,8,8
EZ BB preachers SS Overhead Tris - 45x10/60x10, 45x10/60x10, 45x9/60x10
BW Dips - 12
Standing Calves - 155x15,14,13
Weighted Leg raises - 0

DL's - Same Weight/reps. Kinda forgot to increase it. But got all reps out with better form than previously.

Decline - Mixed results. +1 on 1st set. +2 on 2nd set. and got to max rr for those two. But -2 on the 3rd set. 

Pulldowns - same weights as previously. But did all with better form as this time i got my usual machine.

Calves - went to next plate. and got to RR. 

Leg raises - Didnt do these. The gym closed at 2pm due New Years Eve and i didnt get there early enough. And hence ran out of time.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

This marks the end of this cycle.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

*Weight/BF and Measurements*

Soooo ... here are the results of the past 8 weeks...

Weight/BF:
Date - Weight - BF% - LBM - FAT - waist at navel
_22-Oct-2005	161.2	15.0%	137.0	24.2		35" -> day before vacation
7-Nov-2005	156.2	14.0%	134.3	21.9		34.25" -> day after vacation_

12-Nov-2005	157.6	15.0%	134.0	23.6		35"
19-Nov-2005	159.2	15.0%	135.3	23.9		35"
25-Nov-2005	159.6	15.0%	135.7	23.9		35"
3-Dec-2005	162.4	15.0%	138.0	24.4		35.5"
10-Dec-2005	162.4	15.0%	138.0	24.4		35.5"
17-Dec-2005	163.8	15.0%	139.2	24.6		35.25"
24-Dec-2005	164.0	15.0%	139.4	24.6		35"
1-Jan-2006	164.4	16.0%	138.1	26.3		35.25"

*Verdict : LBM +4.1 FAT+2.7*

Usually, i weigh myself on Sat morning and Fri is an off day. However this week i weighed myself today (Sun) as i wanted to get in my weight after my last wo (Sat). My bf mostly shows up as 15%, but today showed up as 16%  If I assume 15% is correct, then I would be LBM +5.7 and FAT +1.1. Considering that my waist is the same as it was 8 weeks ago (except this morning it showed up .25" higher  ). It just COULD be possible that I am at 15%. Or at least i hope 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Measurements:
Body part = 21Aug/22Oct/01Jan
Waist at navel = 33.75/35/35.25
Quad(Left) F = 21/22/22.75
Quad(Right) F = 21.5/21.5/21.75
Bi/Tri (Left) F = 14.5/15/15.50
Bi/Tri (Right) F = 14.5/15/15.25
Calf (Left) S = 12.75/13/13
Calf (Right) S = 12.25/12.75/12.75
Hips = 35.8/36.25/36.5
Chest = 39.25/39.25/39.25

F = flexed
S = standing

Best increase seem to be in my arms  whereas no change in my claves. Where i need it most 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Break week diet.

Currently Diet is ~2500 cals on off days and ~ 2900 on training days. A little less on weekends. I plan to do ~2600 all days. Hopefully i will be able to hold my present weight/bf and not screw up my gains during this time


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2006)

Whoo - hoo Adrain!
New training split looks like lots of fun (I need to make myself a new one soon too ..)
And congratz on the awsome results!!!  Your arms increased another inch! They already looked bigger than their actuall measurment! hahaha - your soo lucky! God I wish my arms would grow 
For your calves - have you ever tried doing no direct work? Or maybe play around with the volume / reps (I think I remember you doing stuff in the higher higher range one time?? Did that go well?)
I'd also take the 16% with a grain of salt .. I doubt you lost that you - LBM and + fat that much through the course of a week. That extra .25" could be just be some bloat as you didn't do everything on the day you normally do.
Like me for instance , today I weighed myself and I was up 1.5lbs and I've been really bloaty / icky.
So just see how your feeling tomorrow / look!

But once again  on the results! Awsome - I hope your next cycle goes over just as well , if not better!
Best of luck for 2006!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> They already looked bigger than their actuall measurment!


Coz they have a lot of fat, i guess 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahaha - your soo lucky! God I wish my arms would grow


Am sure they will, just keep working at it. I think the heavy leg work helped me with some arm growth. I know you dont want to hear that 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> For your calves - have you ever tried doing no direct work? Or maybe play around with the volume / reps (I think I remember you doing stuff in the higher higher range one time?? Did that go well?)


Havent tried no direct work. Dont know if that will help. I have tried high reps (25-30) and low reps (6-8) in diff cycles. Maybe i am just not doing the exercises right. Need to focus more while doing them and squeezing them during the movement 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So just see how your feeling tomorrow / look!


Today was better. Oh well. lets see how the next 8 weeks go. I think it is partly that i must have overeaten a bit during the holidays. E.g. i baught a log of fruit cake a few times. It is about 6x3x3", every other day or so i had a 1" slice as a little treat. Yesterday, for some reason i happened to flip it over and saw the nutrition label on the back. A 1" thick slice (~110g) was 440cals!!!  Little treat? my ass!! That slice was about the cals of one of my meals!!! I was shocked. usually i read labels, but i dont bother much with cheat treats  Oh well, this the season the eat and get fat. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But once again  on the results! Awsome - I hope your next cycle goes over just as well , if not better!
> Best of luck for 2006!


Thanks. I'm hopefull too. I plan to be plenty strict to get good results. Wish you all the best for 2006 as well


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Weight/BF:
> 12-Nov-2005	157.6	15.0%	134.0	23.6		35"
> 1-Jan-2006	164.4	16.0%	138.1	26.3		35.25"
> 
> *Verdict : LBM +4.1 FAT+2.7*


 Woo hoo!! Congratulations Adrian - this is fantastic and an impressive amount of lean gain for the number of weeks involved! 



> Measurements:
> Body part = 21Aug/22Oct/01Jan
> Waist at navel = 33.75/35/35.25
> Quad(Left) F = 21/22/22.75
> ...


Hey - don't be so hard on yourself!! The increases in your quads is also a HUGE plus!! (chicken legs like me!  ) and the highs will mean your glutes are growing too!  But your increses in your arms is very impressive!

No shoulder measurements?? 



> Break week diet.
> 
> Currently Diet is ~2500 cals on off days and ~ 2900 on training days. A little less on weekends. I plan to do ~2600 all days. Hopefully i will be able to hold my present weight/bf and not screw up my gains during this time


Looks good to me!  You should be fine - it is only 1 week!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like a nice gain in lean massage.  Good work buddy.  Keep pounding on that iron.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No shoulder measurements??


Opp!  forgot those. Not sure if i can do them properly. Bit of a circus act measuring myself and not sure how to take correct measurements for shoulders


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like a nice gain in lean massage.  Good work buddy.  Keep pounding on that iron.


Thanks CP. I sure will


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 3, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Opp!  forgot those. Not sure if i can do them properly. Bit of a circus act measuring myself and not sure how to take correct measurements for shoulders


LOL.... If you go to www.mybodycomposition.com it has a funky measurement recording thingy that tells you how to measure each body part.

The BF% it spits out at you at the end is completely wrong (tells me I am about 20%  ) but it is a good way to record, track and compare your measurements and it gives you a little blurb about where the best place for each measurement is.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 5, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL.... If you go to www.mybodycomposition.com it has a funky measurement recording thingy that tells you how to measure each body part.


'mybodycomposition.com' does not exist. I tried 'bodycomopsition.com', it is mostly under construction.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 5, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 'mybodycomposition.com' does not exist. I tried 'bodycomopsition.com', it is mostly under construction.


Oops.. It is www.mybodycomp.com

not composition...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 8, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oops.. It is www.mybodycomp.com
> 
> not composition...


Ok, so for the record, shoulders are 50.75"


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2006)

hey Mister - do we get an update or what?!

hows the week off treating ya? Is your right elbow recoperating any? Do anything exciting lately?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hey Mister - do we get an update or what?!
> 
> hows the week off treating ya? Is your right elbow recoperating any? Do anything exciting lately?


Not much to report 

Nothing exciting happenning . Week off was nice. Kinda started to get bored towards the end. This eve is the first day back to the gym.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2006)

Whoo - hoo 
Can't wait to see how it went!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoo - hoo
> Can't wait to see how it went!


It went ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 10Jan06 (Week1)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x8, 105x6 - 255x8,8,8
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 175x6,5,5
HS Isolat pulldowns - 70x10, 110x8, 140x8
Lying DB Tri extn SS DB curls - 0
Seated Calves - 100x16,13,12
Crunches - 50x12,60x12,12

Sumo Dls - same weight as previous routine. Got to max rr. So weight will increase next time.

BB Decline - Same weight as previous routine. -2reps on 1st set, -3reps on the 2nd and +1rep on the 3rd.

Pulldown - This should have been HS low rows. But the machine was busy and i didnt feel like waiting around.  But results wernt too bad

Arms - skipped these. Elbow muscles didnt feel 100% recovered. The pulldowns made it evident. So i decided to skip direct arm work. Will continue to do so until elbow feels ok.

Calves - reduced weight as rr has increased.

Crunches - Incresed weight as rr has decreased. Though i didnt feel anything much until the last set. Considering going back to higher rr. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

For some reason i didnt sleep too well the previous night, even though i went to sleep on time and was relaxed. Maybe a bit too relaxed/rested. I had trouble falling asleep. The more i couldnt fall alseep the more  i got.

Anyway, i decided to drag my sorry ass to gym yesterday, though i wasnt feeling too enthuastic about a wo.

Got to the gym at my usual time and ... AAARGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!! it was FULL of all those new years resolution morons!  EVERY single cardio equipment was busy, with the exception of a few bikes! 

My gym has quite a bit of cardio equip. ~15 Ellipitical, ~20 treadmills, ~20 bikes, ~5 stairstepper thingys & 7 ellipiticals with fixed handles. They were ALL busy!  Jiggly asses and wobbly boobs were bouncing off the walls! Men who looked frightful and women who didnt look delightful were crawling all over the place!

The weights area wasnt very much better either (with the exception of the HS equipment area). Hopefully these 'seasonal' gym bunny-wanna be's will be gone in a month. I cant wait! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lately i have become increasingly unhappy about my bf%. Maybe i had too much time to think about it during my break week (Look Emma, i got a brain that works too! )  

Upto a couple of weeks ago i had considered of doing one more bulk depending on the sucess of the present one. But now i am more inclined to cut after this bulk and try to get as close to 10% as poss with some remote semblence of a six pack. According to the present math, i would have to loose ~11lb fat and shrink down to ~150-155 to get there. 

As much as i hate getting soo skinny and was never really too intrested in getting too ripped, i feel inclined to do it. Oh well, hopefully i shall be more sucessfull with this cut than the ones in the past and be well on my way to bulking upto 180 by end of 2006.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Upto a couple of weeks ago i had considered of doing one more bulk depending on the sucess of the present one. But now i am more inclined to cut after this bulk and try to get as close to 10% as poss with some remote semblence of a six pack. According to the present math, i would have to loose ~11lb fat and shrink down to ~150-155 to get there.
> 
> As much as i hate getting soo skinny and was never really too intrested in getting too ripped, i feel inclined to do it. Oh well, hopefully i shall be more sucessfull with this cut than the ones in the past and be well on my way to bulking upto 180 by end of 2006.


Hey - I say, if you feel you want to cut, go for it....  How long were you thinking of doing it for??


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, my gym has been laced up with the NY resolution crowd too.  Could you imagine if everyone actually stayed?  Wow.

Just cut if you want to.  Be reasonable and cut slow to make sure you aren't losing LBM.  Keep taking caliper measurements to help insure you are retaining as much as possible and you'll be fine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey - I say, if you feel you want to cut, go for it....  How long were you thinking of doing it for??


I was considering going all the way until i get down to 10% or thereabouts. But i wanted to do it @<1lb/week. So by my calc that would take ~2 cycles of 8weeks each. 

Maybe a better idea would be to stick it out with this bulk so that i have a few more pounds of lbm as a leeway?

I would like to have a better waist, but also hate getting skinny.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, my gym has been laced up with the NY resolution crowd too.  Could you imagine if everyone actually stayed?  Wow.


 if they stayed i would would beat myself to death with a Barbell! But i guess it is good for business at the gyms as it is their 'high season'. Hope you managed to get a lot of clients 



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just cut if you want to.  Be reasonable and cut slow to make sure you aren't losing LBM.  Keep taking caliper measurements to help insure you are retaining as much as possible and you'll be fine.


I was also thinking that finishing this bulk would give me a few more lbs of LBM to work with. I'm not terribly out of shape, but could be better... sooo i dunno... 

When i cut, i plan to do it @<1lb/week. Hopefully i can cut with minimal lbm loss... dont we all hope for that


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 12Jan06 (Week1)*

ATG Squats - wu 95x8, 115x8 - 145x6,6,6
HS isolat Seated bench - 90x8, 110x6 - 130x12,11,10
DB Rows - 45x10,10,10
Standing DB military Press - 30x10,10,10

Squats - Need to really work at these. Forgot i was supposed to do 10-12 reps and did only 6. Could have possibly squeezed out a couple more reps, but will try next time. So for now, i suck at these. Felt these alot in my quads while doing the sets as well as i feel it today.  

Bench - cables were busy and i didnt feel like waiting around for them. Need to get the feel for this eqiuip as it's the first time i have used this machine. Not too sure if i like it very much as it seemed to give me a small stretch mark on my left shoulder. If there is anything i dont want it is more stretch marks. 

Rows - These were ok. Once i get more accustomed to it i should be able to work them up to more weights, Though they seemed to work the shoulder a bit more than usual. First i tried them with turning the DB while rowing. But couldnt get that right as my wrist felt it was twisting a bit much and i kept hitting myself with the DB. So i stuck to holding the DB in one position only.  

Militaries - These were good.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seems my appetite has gone up. Normally my pwo meal is quite the task to put down. But last night, it finished it and felt it didnt quite hit the spot. As well as this morning, after breakfast, i felt a bit under fed. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

So i have decided to stop talking like a confused teenage girl about my fat and have made a decision to cut and get down to a low bf (10-11%). I want to slowly ease into cardio and slowly reduce cals when necessary.

The plan is to stick with the present diet for the next 2 weeks while introducing cardio into the routine. I dont think i should jump into HIIT right away so i think i shall start with a very brisk walk (just short of a jog) on the treadmill 3x/week, 30-40mins each session for the next 2 weeks. Not sure if i need a small pwo shake 

Think i can do 3x cardio with 3x full body?  all input/feedback welcome.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good plan.  I usually ingest a PWO shake after my cardio sessions.  Glycogen stores certainly get depleted to some degree doing cardio, especially since I usually perform interval training or work at 75-85% of my max HR for a steady pace.  Either way, your body is most tolerant to carbohydrates after a workout.  May as well take advantage.

I was doing full body workouts 3 times per week as well as cardio 3 times per week.  It's not as bad as you think.  I didn't perform HIIT cardio though, that might be a bit different.  I would be careful with that if you are still going to be hitting your legs 3 times per week.  If you've seen my journal, then you'll notice that I generally perform solid state cardio or high intensity cardio done by doing callisthenics and such in a circuit/complex.  That way additional microtrauma to your leg muscles can be avoided, but you can still achieve a very high heart rate.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So i have decided to stop talking like a confused teenage girl about my fat and have made a decision to cut and get down to a low bf (10-11%). I want to slowly ease into cardio and slowly reduce cals when necessary.
> 
> The plan is to stick with the present diet for the next 2 weeks while introducing cardio into the routine. I dont think i should jump into HIIT right away so i think i shall start with a very brisk walk (just short of a jog) on the treadmill 3x/week, 30-40mins each session for the next 2 weeks.


Sounds good to me. 



> Not sure if i need a small pwo shake


I am the opposite to Cor... Personally - after low/moderate intensity (if it is done fed) then I don't usually feel it is needed (especially when cutting)... As long as you get a solid meal (carb/protein - low fat) in the next hr or so then that is all you need... (It is actually more beneficial in terms of fat loss to allow the oxygen debt to be re-payed a little first).

This is because lower intensity cardio is not all that glycogen depleting - so you don't really need to replenish these stocks... And this is doubly the case if you eat before hand - because you will simply be using the energy from your meal for your cardio session... So afterwards you WANT the oxygen debt to be left unfilled - as this is when some of that fat that was released during the cardio session will actually be used.

But - If you are doing REALLY long depletion type cardio or if you are doing REALLY high intensity cardio (that is - stuff that is glycogen depleting) then a PWO shake would be a good idea.



> Think i can do 3x cardio with 3x full body?  all input/feedback welcome.


You'll be fine - your body is tougher than you think.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2006)

*CP, Emma* -  Thanks for the info.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 15, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 14Jan06 (week1)*

Leg press - wu 90x9, 180x6 - 270x8,8, 340x8
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,8,4
Med Grip Pull Ups - bwx8,8,8
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Tri Extn - 40x10/60x10, 40x7/60x10, 35x10/60x10

BW Dips - 13
Standing Calves - 135x20,18,18
Weighted Leg raises - 15x10,10,9

Leg Press - Quads were a bit sore from the ATG squats the other day. So i decided not to push it. But 270 seemed too easy, so i threw on a 35lb plate each side for the 3rd set  Quads arent too sore today, just very mildly.

Inclines - Went down to 60's. made it to max rr for 1st and 2nd set. But didnt get to min rr for 3rd.

Pull Ups - Just as i thought. These were easy. Never really done pull ups before and i got to max rr for all 3 sets. From full streach to chin above bar. Ok, so i barely made it on the last rep of the 3rd set, but it isnt too challenging. I might have to invest in a belt+chain. I have seen some guys holding a DB with their feet. I'll try that or simply switch exercises around  Perhaps an HS isolat pulldown?

Preachers SS Tri Extns - lost reps on the 2rd set of preachers and had to reduce weight. Tris came along nicely. I didnt want to push it to max RR as this is the beginning week. But i began to kinda run outta steam by this time.

Calves - these were ok. Good burn.

Leg raises - Planned to do 12-15reps with a lighter weight. But the stupid 10lb DB kept slipping from my feet.  so i used a 15lb DB and decided to do a lower RR.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

I woke up at around 5am yesterday morning and felt hungry. This is not normal for me. I felt hungry the night prior to that as well. Weighted myself in the morning and .. AARGHHH!!! ... i lost 0.6lb since last week . which means i lost 1.6 since the previous week!  and this was supposed to be a bulk week  I do understand why, though. I kept this weeks diet clean. End of daily holiday treats (which were 100-200 cals and sometimes upto 400 cals). So my current diet isnt enought to support my current weight.  I think i shall increase cals by 100-200/day to avoid too rapid a weight loss.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Since this is your first week on a cut, that is probably fine.  Give it one more week before you bump up calories.  Some of that was probably water.  My first week bulking I added like 3.5 pounds.  After the first week it was a bit under a pound each week for a few before it levelled off.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 15, 2006)

Bump to cow.... If you are just about to start cutting then go with the flow... 1.6 pounds is not too bad... Water weight and all that will drop weight quickly in the first 1-2 weeks... Pull up cals after this time if the weight keeps falling off - but for now, leave it!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 16, 2006)

*CP, Emma* - Thanks. I was a bit concerned that weight loss took place even though i hadnt started cardio yet. And with cardio (which will commence today) it might loose too much too soon. But i shall leave things the way they are and post results on the weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2006)

*Cardio*

Equip - Treadmill
Warm up - 2mins @2.5mph
Main cardio - 28mins @4mph
Cool down - 2mins @3mph


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 17, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Equip - Treadmill
> Warm up - 2mins @2.5mph
> Main cardio - 28mins @4mph
> Cool down - 2mins @3mph



LOL - 28 minutes?? What happened - Got too bored and couldn't cope with the last 2 minutes?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - 28 minutes?? What happened - Got too bored and couldn't cope with the last 2 minutes?


 I switched to cooldown when the timer hit 30mins. Towards the end of the cooldown i realised that the 30mins included the 2mins warmup.  hence the 28mins.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Adrian - looking good in here! LOL at the cardio!! I always gotta remember about my warm - up thing as well.

So if your cutting now - will you be bulking during summer?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So if your cutting now - will you be bulking during summer?


Yes i will. assuming i can get down to a reasonable low bf by then.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 18, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 17Jan06 (Week2)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 255x8,8, 260x8
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 175x8,8,8
HS Low Lat Pulls - 140x8, 160x8, 180x8
DB Curls - 30x12,12,11
DB Lying Tri Extns - 25x12,12,8
BW dips - 9
Seated Calves - 100x15,14,13
Crunches - 0x15, 60x12,12

DL's - did the first 2 sets and then realised is was doing the same as last time  so i threw on 5lbs and managed to get to max rr for the 3rd set.

Declines - Finally managed to get to max rr on these! had been doing this weight for a 3 weeks. So next time will increase weight by 5lbs 

HS Lat Pulls - Has to do 3 sets before getting the weight 'right' 

Curls and extns - couldnt get the right weights to superset these as was the plan. So after mucho walking around and grumbling to myself and cussing no one in particular, i decided not to waste any more time and did them seperately.  as a result, the dips suffered. I only got 9 reps out when previously i got 13 reps out.

Calves - +1rep on 2rd and 3rd sets.

Crunches - weighted ab machine was busy, hence the '0' for the first set. no increase in reps for the remaining.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2006)

*Cardio - 18Jan06*

Equip - Treadmill
Warm up - 2mins @3mph
Main cardio - 8mins @4.5mph + 22mins @4.3mph
Cool down - 2 mins @3mph

Increased speed to 4.5mph. Could only manage 8 mins. Shins wernt cooperating.  reduced speed to 4.3mph and completed the time. Today ankles feel a bit sore.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Equip - Treadmill
> Warm up - 2mins @3mph
> Main cardio - 8mins @4.5mph + 22mins @4.3mph
> Cool down - 2 mins @3mph
> ...




What type of shoes are you wearing? When did you last get them replaced?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What type of shoes are you wearing? When did you last get them replaced?


Nothing fancy. They are Adidas running shoes. Not high end. If i remember correctly, shelf price was ~$60. I use the same shoes for training as well. They are probably less than a year old and not falling apart... yet.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 20, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 19Jan06 (Week2)*

ATG Squats - wu 95x8, 115x6 - 145x8,8,8
Cable Cross Overs - wu 20x11, 40x6 - 50x12,12,12
DB Rows - 45x12,12,12
Standing DB Militaries - 30x12,12,12
Rotator cuff  - 15x12,12,12

Squats - Happily got out 8 reps for each set and was happy that i got to max rr. Then i realised that i was supposed to do 10-12 reps  Made a special note to do 10-12 next time.

Cross overs - Did these this time as the equip was available. Did it with 50lbs each side. Dont think that is a steller performance. But will increase weights next time.

Rows - Got to max rr for all sets. These were good, but they seem to give my shoulders a beating 

Milis - got to max rr. Will gofor 35 DBs next time.

RC stuff -  Dont know what these are called. I held elbows at 90deg and held DBs with palms facing each other. Then, without moving elbows, moved the weight to the side and then forward.


----------



## grant (Jan 20, 2006)

> RC stuff - Dont know what these are called. I held elbows at 90deg and held DBs with palms facing each other. Then, without moving elbows, moved the weight to the side and then forward.



External and internal rotator cuff rotations


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like you're settling into the routine.  The first week is always a bit of a guessing game with new exercises or ones that you haven't performed in a while.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 21, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> External and internal rotator cuff rotations


Ah .. yes.. for some reason i couldnt remember that for the life of me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're settling into the routine.  The first week is always a bit of a guessing game with new exercises or ones that you haven't performed in a while.


Very true. I have also decided to spend min time standing around waiting for equip. So i might change things up on the fly.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 21, 2006)

*weight/bf*

Date - Weight - BF - LBM - Fat - Waist
7-Jan-2006	163.4	16.0%	137.3	26.1		35.5"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"

No real change. i am at exactly the same weight at the end of my break week, which was 2 weeks ago. BF has been flipping between 15 and 16% for several weeks. So i guess i am borderline with that. I guess i shall do 1 more week at same cals and then lower them if there is no progress.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Date - Weight - BF - LBM - Fat - Waist
> 7-Jan-2006	163.4	16.0%	137.3	26.1		35.5"
> 21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
> 
> No real change. i am at exactly the same weight at the end of my break week, which was 2 weeks ago. BF has been flipping between 15 and 16% for several weeks. So i guess i am borderline with that. I guess i shall do 1 more week at same cals and then lower them if there is no progress.



Well, according that that you simply shifted 1.6 pounds of fat to LBM.  Even with a margin of error taken into consideration, you probably did do a little bit of recomping.  Even so, waiting another week is a smart move in my opinion.  I generally don't make changes unless something doesn't change after 2 weeks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Even so, waiting another week is a smart move in my opinion.  I generally don't make changes unless something doesn't change after 2 weeks.


I'll see how next week turns out and then make changes only if needed. It just feels that when i dont see numbers change, i fee as though nothing is happening and am wasting my time. Though thats is not necessarily true.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 21Jan06 (Week2)*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 360x6,6,6
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,6,5
Med Grip PullUps - 15x6,6,4
EZ BB Preacher Curls SS DB Overhead Tri Extns - 60x10/60x12, 60x8/60x12, 60x6/60x12
Dips - BWx12
Standing Calves - 135x19,16,16
Weighted Leg raises - 15x10,10,10

Leg press - Increased weight by 20lb but kept reps to min RR. Didint want to push too much.

Inclines - Was doing well with these, but seems they are on the decline. On the previous routine, i was doing 65's for a few reps. But dont seem to progressing much with 60's. -2 reps on the 2nd set as i was focussing a bit too much on holding shoulders together and hence lost a bit of focus on pushing the weight. But +1rep on the 3rd set which didnt get me to min RR.

Curls SS Extns - didnt make it to min rr with curls. These have gone down as well, compared to the previous routine. I was doing the same exercises with 65 for 9-10 reps. And now am 5lbs less and not making it to max rr.  But extns have gone up as am doing +2 reps on all sets. compared to last week as well as last routine. So i shall increase to 65 DB next time. But i guess part of the decline could be due to a stricter RI. managed to do this entire routine in 80mins which i usually take 90-95 mins.

Dips-  am beginning to like throwing in dips immediately after arms. Am thinking of increasing it to 3 sets. Since i can do ~12 reps (at least for 1 set) which is the same rr as the arm work, i am thinking of using a weight to do a lower (6-8) range. Any suggestions or is that a bit much arm work?  (note: present arm work twice a week consisting of 3 supersets for bis and tris)

Standing Calves - -1rep 1st set. -2reps on 2nd and 3rd set. Dont know if the extra cardio is effecting my recovery for these 

Weighted leg raises - These are at the saem level that i was soing on the previous routine. I guess i'll just keep going until they improve to 12-15 reps as i cant do it with a lower weight as the silly DB slips off my feet 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forgot to mention earlier. Didnt do cardio on the previous day. Went to look at a few apartments. Figured ~1hr on my feet was enough cardio  didnt feel like going to the gym and walk on the treadmill for another 30mins after that  besides i there wasnt enough time to do that, get home, eat the next 2 meals.....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Adrian!  

I think the dips for arms is fine - 6-8 sets per week or 2-3 sets done at 3 work outs. So doing 2-3 sets of dips is not going to push you into 'overtraining'.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention earlier. Didnt do cardio on the previous day. Went to look at a few apartments. Figured ~1hr on my feet was enough cardio  didnt feel like going to the gym and walk on the treadmill for another 30mins after that  besides i there wasnt enough time to do that, get home, eat the next 2 meals.....


 Skipping the cardio already!  LOL...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!
> 
> I think the dips for arms is fine - 6-8 sets per week or 2-3 sets done at 3 work outs. So doing 2-3 sets of dips is not going to push you into 'overtraining'.


Hey Emma 
I feel tris are lagging a bit compared to Bis, but i am trying to avoid falling into the trap of too much arm work. But thanks for the feedback. I shall include 3sets on both arm days.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Skipping the cardio already!  LOL...


 skipping wasnt in the plan. but there was an intresting apartment and i'd rather skip cardio than weights


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey There Adrian! Workouts are looking great in here (except the skiped cardio session BAHAHAHA just joking!!  ), you strong bastard you! 

that's right I remember you saying something about getting another apartment when I was down there .. I don't know why though - your apartment is amazing! and there's such a great view on the balacony! (LOL even though I'm scared of heights!) - Is this other apartment close by to the one your at now or is it a ways away?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey There Adrian! Workouts are looking great in here (except the skiped cardio session BAHAHAHA just joking!!  ), you strong bastard you!


Ah! I'll take any excuse to skip cardio 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's right I remember you saying something about getting another apartment when I was down there .. I don't know why though - your apartment is amazing! and there's such a great view on the balacony! (LOL even though I'm scared of heights!) - Is this other apartment close by to the one your at now or is it a ways away?


I love the view and the convienence of having a large grocery store in the same building is great. It is very unlikely i'll get another place with the same facilities.  I'm looking to move in the area near the gym.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2006)

*Cardio - 23Jan06*

Equip - Treadmill
Warm up - 2mins @3mph
Main cardio - 7mins @4.5mph + 1min@4.3 + 22mins @4.2mph
Cool down - 4 mins @3.7-2.2mph

Tried 4.5mph again. Shins and ankles were hurting. Reduced to 4.3mph still painfull. So took a few seconds break and did the rest at 4.2mph. So this is down 0.1mph from last time.  

I suspect that the 2x calf work is contributing to this. I will change that to 1x calf (standing) wo 3sets @15-20 reps and put this on the light wo day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 25, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 24Jan06 (Week3)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 260x8,8,8
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 123x6 - 185x5, 180x6,6
HS Low Lat Pulls - 190x8,8,8
Lying DB Tri Extns SS DB Curls - 25x12/35x10, 25x12/35x10, 25x10/35x8
Dips - 15x7,8,7
Crunches - 45x12,12,12

DL's- Last time i increased the weight by 5lb for the third set. Used that same weight for all sets this time and got to max rr. SO will increase weight by 5lb next time. 

Decline - I decided to increase the weight and loaded the bar. Got under it and did the 1st set. Damn! it was heavy. Suspisously too heavy. I managed to eek out 5 reps and counted the weights again and realised i had increased it by 10lb instead of 5lb  No way i could do the rest of the sets and get to min rr. so reduced the weight and got to min rr for the next 2 sets.

HS Lat Pulls - Increased weight by 10lbs and got to max rr. This is strange. When i was doing a seated rows, i got upto 140lb but with the HS lat pulls am almost at 200lb 

Overhead extns SS curls - +2 reps on the 3rd set for tris. Increased to 35's DB for the curls. Missed min rr for the 3rd set.

Dips - these were good. managed to get 7/8 reps. Next time i'll aim for 8-10 reps.

Crunches - reduced weight from 60 to 45. and did it a tad bit slow with better rom. Got to max rr so will try the same with 50lbs next time.


----------



## grant (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice workout BulkMeUp, you looking for a new place or something???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Nice workout BulkMeUp, you looking for a new place or something???


Thanks grant. Yes, am looking to move. But i'll be in the same vicinity that i presently am. Surburban/country life is not for me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2006)

*Cardio - 25Jan06*

Equip - Treadmill
Warm up - 3mins @3mph
Main cardio - 15mins @4.5mph + 15min@4.2
Cool down - 4 mins @3.7-2.2mph

So, just as i thought, the calf work was the cause of my shin and ankle fatigue. I skipped calf work on the last wo and managed to do 15mins at 4.5mph on this cardio session. Decided not to push it and reduced speed at 15mins. The pain was much less than previously when i couldnt get past 8mins. I guess for the remainder of this cut, i should ease up on the calf work, as much as i need calves. 

However today is the light wo day. Calf work has been shifted from the heavy days to this day. So lets see how cardio goes on the day after that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahhh, cardio.  Kill it... KILL IT!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ahhh, cardio.  Kill it... KILL IT!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 26Jan06*

ATG Squats - wu 95x8, 115x6 - 145x10,10,10
HS Iso seated Bench - wu 90x8, 110x6 - 130x12,12,11
DB Rows - 50x12,12,12
Standing DB militaries - 35x11,10,8
Int Ext R.Cuff - 15x15,15,25x13
Standing Calves - 135x15,15,15

Squats - +2reps on each set. Got to min rr. Still need to build up on these. Legs not very used to this ROM and a bit sore today.

Bench - Cables were busy. Missed max rr on 3rd set.

Rows - Went to next DB and got to min rr. These seem to give my shoulders quite the wo as well.

Militaries - Went to next DB. Missed min rr for 3rd set.

R.Cuff - Did first 2 sets with 15lbs. But that wasnt too satisfying. Couldnt find the 20lbs so decided to try 25's. Not bad. managed to get 13reps for 3rd set. I think i'll try 30's next time.

Standing claves - got to max rr for all sets. Will keep working these to get a better rom.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
On a side note, i hacked off a bit of my finger and fingernail while chopping my sweet tato last night


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2006)

Ack!! are you alright??
Is it just me or does it seem like the sweet tato always manages to get a finger piece or two cut off?? I remember when I did that .. lol I was deadlifting the next day and started bleeding again!
Anyways hope it heals up well ..

P.S. good looking workout!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 27, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> On a side note, i hacked off a bit of my finger and fingernail while chopping my sweet tato last night


Argg!!!! Are you ok? Was it a lot? And you didn't go to the doctor?! 

Your poor finger?!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2006)

*Tom, Emma* - Yea, am ok. I didnt go to the doc. It wasnt too bad. It wasnt a deep cut, more of a grazing cut as it didnt bleed much. Today is training day. Hope it dosent start bleeding


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2006)

*Cardio - 25Jan06*

Equip - Treadmill
Warm up - 3mins @3mph
Main cardio - 2mins @4.3mph + 28min@4.0
Cool down - 4 mins @3.7-2.2mph

Legs were quite sore after the previous wo which included calf work. So i didnt want to push things too far and decided to start lower. But felt the pain comming back at 4.3mph so i slowed down to 4.0mph. Maybe i should skip cardio on this day considering the previous day has calf wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2006)

*weight/bf - 28Jan06*

Date - Weight - BF - LBM - Fat - Waist
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	139.1	24.5		35.25"

So no big change. Actually i went up a bit. But the diff is so small i wouldnt really count it. As of today i shall do the following 2 changes. Reduce cals by reducing fats only. Plan to take out 1tbsp over 3 meals each day. as well as go back to slightly reduced cals on the weekend (~100-200cals). That should be an average reduction of 130-160 cals per day( ~5% reduction) and will review next week if further reduction is required.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 28, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Date - Weight - BF - LBM - Fat - Waist
> 14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	136.8	26.0		35"
> 21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
> 28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	139.1	24.5		35.25"
> ...


LBM has come up and BF% is down - woo hoo.. congrates!  

Your plan sounds good - although if you are looking to decrease weight a little faster you might want to decrease by 10%... 5% is not a huge amount and will probably not do much at all... 

So I would do 10% this week and then review in 2 weeks time....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LBM has come up and BF% is down - woo hoo.. congrates!
> 
> Your plan sounds good - although if you are looking to decrease weight a little faster you might want to decrease by 10%... 5% is not a huge amount and will probably not do much at all...
> 
> So I would do 10% this week and then review in 2 weeks time....


I'll do just that, Emma. I know this cut wil eventually catchup with me and i'll want to bulk. So best if i can loose as much as possible during this time.  Besides, i am starting up on week 4 of this cut. Time to start seeing the numbers fall.

edit: Pssst .. these are the new macros. (previous average ~2700 cals)

Daily Average Total			2474 (reduced fats and some carbs. Pre&Post meals and PWO shake, no change)
Times per lb of LBM			17.77
Times per lb of total weight			15.10

Macros	Carbs	Fats	Protein	_Complete Protein_
Daily Average Total	215.12	59.96	201.94	_173.86_
Percent Split	35.27%	22.12%	33.11%	_28.50%_
Grams per lb of LBM	1.55	0.43	1.46	_1.25_
Grams per lb of total weight	1.32	0.37	1.24	_1.07_


Anything amiss, let me know I know you would pref to see 0.3-0.4g fat/lbm.  I'll work on that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 27Jan06*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 360x8,8,8
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 60x5,5,6
Med Grip Pullups - 15x8,7,5
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Overhead Tri Extns - 40x12/65x10,  40x10/65x11, 40x8/65x10
Dips - 20x8,8,8
Weighted Leg raises - 15x10,10,10

Leg Press - same weight as last time. +2reps on each set to get to max rr. Will increase weight next time by 5lbs.

Incline Press - I started this routine, i did 8,8,4. The next week was 8,6,5 and this wo was 5,5,6  This one is going downhill. I had a suspision on the  bench angle. Checked my old routine when i got home and realised i have the bench at a higher angle.  Will try the same angle as previously and am sure i can get the back reps up. Lets see how it goes.

Pull ups - +2reps on the 1st set, +1 on the 2nd and 3rd. These seem to be comming along nicely though i dont really feel it in my back as much as i did when i seated rows machine and neither are lats sore. They never get sore, but i know thats no indicator of growth. Oh well, change is good.

Curls SS Tri Extns - +2 reps on each set for curls. Went to next DB for Tri Extns and got to min rr.

Dips - These felt good. Only is a bit tricky holding the DB with my feet and hoisting myself up. When weights go up, might have to switch to the assisted dips machine, if it is too much of an issue hoisting myself up. I'm not sure if i want to invest in a belt and chain and haul it back and forth to the gym.  

Leg Raises -  same weight and reps. didnt eek out any more. But didnt really push myself 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm getting the feeling that i need to do 3-4 warmup sets as opposed to the 2 sets that i currently do, especially for legs. This is because i feel the last working set is much smoother in reps/form where as i seem to struggle a bit more on the first 2. 

However i was also reading this thread on  Stretching and need to come up with a few exercises for a dynamic warmup to suit my routine and give up the general ellipitical warm up. Maybe that will help. If not i'll have to increase wu sets as well.

edit: heres what i put together from CowPimp's and P-Funk's posts:
BB Squats x10
BB DL's x10
BW Lunges x10
Push Ups x10
Shoulder Circles x10

Dosent sound too good  Any suggestions? I wo after work when the gym is quite busy, so the less equipment i have to run after, the less time i waste.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Simpsons
Homer stops at a greasy spoon restraunt for a meal.
Waitress: "Are you going to order something or do we have to roll you back into the sea?"
Homer holds up and points to menu : "I'll have the bacon and eggs smiley face platter, please.... and oh, could you add a piece of bacon in the middle as his nose... and some bacon on the sides as his ears, some strips on the top as his hair.. some bacon bits here as a 5 O'Clock shadow ..."
Waitress : "Why dont i just shove the whole pig down your throat!"
Homer : "Really?!"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 31Jan06*

Sumo DL's - wu 90x8, 160x6 - 220x6,6,6
BB Decline - wu 70x8, 90x6 - 135x7,7,6
Hammer HS Lat pulls (low) - 210x8,8,8
Lying DB Tri Extn SS DB Curls - 25x12/35x12, 25x12/35x10, 25x12/35x10
Weighted Dips - 25x7,7,8
Crunches - bwx20,16,15

DL's - up 5 lbs and got to min rr. Felt and extra strain in my groin with these. Guess my foot placement wasnt proper.  but i'm ok today.

Decline - +1rep on 1st and 2nd set. Hopefully i can get to max rr next time.

Tris SS Bis - got to max rr for tris. Will move to 30's next time. not sure if i'll make it into rr, though. +2 reps on 1st and 3rd set for curls. Will try for max rr next time.

Dips - Weight up to 25 DB. got into rr, but will try 30 DB next time.

Crunches - Used the weightless machine as the weighted one was busy with a couple of guys who looked like some of those 'i-only-want-arms-and-abs' types  However i tried a higher rr and did surprisingly manage to get a burn. But abs dont feel fatigued today as they usually do with the weighted stuff.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I started the wo with the dynamic warm up that i posted in the previous post.  I felt more energised for the 1st half of the wo. Dont know if that was just psychological or for real. But from now on, i'll stick with that as it felt better and got done in a shorter time than my previous 10 min ellipitical wu


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

hey Adrain - looking good in here!
I might have to give that dynamic warm-up a shot myself .. how long did it roughly take to do?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hey Adrain - looking good in here!
> I might have to give that dynamic warm-up a shot myself .. how long did it roughly take to do?


It took ~5mins. I took a 30sec RI and each exercise was 1 set only.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

A light dynamic warm-up is a MUCH better idea than 10 min cardio!! 

I know there is a good website here: www.hatchdome.com which has some good dynamic warm up info if you click on the 'olymic lift' button on the right and then click on the warm up stuff....

Also a run through of different exercises here


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> A light dynamic warm-up is a MUCH better idea than 10 min cardio!!






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I know there is a good website here: www.hatchdome.com which has some good dynamic warm up info if you click on the 'olymic lift' button on the right and then click on the warm up stuff....
> 
> Also a run through of different exercises here


Cool. Thanks. I'll work out a routine from that. I guess a 5-10min dynamic wu is all that is needed?

edit: that hatchdome gives a 'error:forbidden' message. I'll try again later.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 3, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 02Feb06*

Squats - wu 95x8, 115x6 - 145x12,12,10
Cable Cross - wu 20x8, 40x6 - 60x10,8,8
DB Rows - 55x12,12,12
Standing DB Militaries- 35x12,11,9
Int/Ext R.Cuff - 25x15,14,11
Standing calves - 115x15, 135x15,15

Squats - +2 reps on the 2st and 2nd sets. Was a bit wiped out by then and didnt push much on the 3rd and did same as previously.

Cable Cross - increased weight by 10lb/side, but didnt make it to min rr for 2nd and 3rd set.

Rows - Increased to next DB and maxed rr.

Militaries - +1rep on all 3 sets.

Int/Ext r.cuff - increased to 25's DB. Plan to do these at 12-15 range.

Calves - forgot to change the plate for the 1st set  same weight and reps for the remaining sets as done previously.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hoo Boy! This wo kinda drained me. Except calves and shoulders, all else were up in weights. Had to sit down between sets of squats and rows to get my bearings. Guess the lowered cals kinda caught up with me. So from now on there might be a small/slow decline in numbers


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 4, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	137.4	24.2		34.80"

During the week, i weighed in at 162.8 on the mornings after off days. But this morning i weighed in at 161.6  even though i didnt do any cardio this week (couldnt make it to the gym), though i was very strict with diet this week. So according to the math, i lost 1.7lb LBM and only 0.3 FAT. Am not too concerned with the numbers right now as they might change a lot when the bf% changes. Besides there was a teenyweeny drop in waist and bf% has been holding at 15%. So lets see what happens next week.


----------



## grant (Feb 4, 2006)

woohoo!  Measuring day!

you measuring on a bf scale (Tanita)?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 4, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> woohoo!  Measuring day!
> 
> you measuring on a bf scale (Tanita)?


Yep. I'v got one of those scales. Not Tanita, different make. My scale shows I'm 25% bf. But i know it is off by 10 percentage points. So i simply minus 10% from whatever it shows.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 4, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 04Feb06*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 380x8,7,6
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,6,6
Med grip pull ups - 15x8,7,5
Arms - 0
Abs - 0

Leg press - increased by 20lbs and got into max rr on first set and into rr for next 2 sets.

Incline - used same incline position as previous routine. +3reps on 1st set. +1 on the 2nd. no change on the 3rd.

Pull Ups - -1rep on the 1st +1 on 2nd and 3rd.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started the wo with the usual energy. But after inclines, i began to feel a bit out of energy. Managed to get pullups done. RI was under control for all 3 exercises and i thought i would finish this wo with good time. But after finishing 3rd set of pullups, i suddenly lost all energy. had the feeling i need to sit down and then felt like lying down. Wasnt feeling dizzy, just kinda weak.

In addition, the muscle issue around my right elbow was back. I thought it was slowly getting better. But it hurt quite a bit. I guess the Cable rows i did the previous wo seems to aggrevate it. Coz when i do the HS Iso Bench, it dosent aggravate it. Guess I'll skip the cables for the rest of this routine. 

Considering i was out of energy and elbow muscles hurt, i decided to call it quits and skipped arms and abs. Went to the locker and had my shake and had to sit there for 5 whole mins to until i began to feel better. came home and lied down for ~30 mins and almost fell asleep. Dragged myself up and ate a meal. Boy, that meal went into me sooo easily. 

I think i need to start my wo 1hr after eating not much later. Also I think i need to keep a longer RI, esp on lower cals. I was doing 2 mins. But i think i'll do 3mins on legs and 2 on chest and back. More if i feel wiped out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 5, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I know there is a good website here: www.hatchdome.com which has some good dynamic warm up info if you click on the 'olymic lift' button on the right and then click on the warm up stuff....


hmmm.. i think that site has changed/removed. It now redirects me to a Gayle Hatch site.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 5, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> hmmm.. i think that site has changed/removed. It now redirects me to a Gayle Hatch site.




That was one of my favourite sites and it had REALLY good oly lift instructional videos!! 

Oh I am peeved at that!!!


 I hope you are feeling ok?? Yesterdays wirjiyt doesn't sound good... I don't think your calories are so low as to be effecting you like this?? Are you getting sick? Sleeping ok??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 5, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I hope you are feeling ok?? Yesterdays wirjiyt doesn't sound good... I don't think your calories are so low as to be effecting you like this?? Are you getting sick? Sleeping ok??


I feel fine. Nothing out of the ordinary. My weight on the day after off days showed up at 162.8. But on yesterday morning it showed up at 161.6. I got on the scale 3 times as i couldnt believe it. Yesterday was a training day, so more cals. And this morning it showed up as 163.2. So....  

I plan to monitor it everyday and see how it goes for this week.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2006)

hahahah any recent workouts 

P.S. hows the apartment hunting coming along?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahahah any recent workouts
> 
> P.S. hows the apartment hunting coming along?


 there is a wo for this eve. I'v been skipping cardio as am doing the apartment hunting. Most likely will go for a new building. that means i shall have to wait as occoupancy is early 2009


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> there is a wo for this eve. I'v been skipping cardio as am doing the apartment hunting. Most likely will go for a new building. that means i shall have to wait as occoupancy is early 2009


LOL skipping the cardio are we?? 
But I understand - omg walking through Toronto is insane! .. arg .. I can't wait for the summer. I plan on going up for a full month this time.
2009? - holy crap!  thats a nice long wait ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 8, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL skipping the cardio are we??


 actullay i think it was a good thing, considering i dropped weight last week without any cardio. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I understand - omg walking through Toronto is insane! .. arg .. I can't wait for the summer. I plan on going up for a full month this time.


yay! 1 whole month. Hopefully we wont have an extra hot summer like last year.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> 2009? - holy crap!  thats a nice long wait ..


 I was looking to move asap into another place. But i guess the wait will have its benifits. Like i will get a brand new place


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 8, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 08Feb06 (week 5)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 265x8,7,7
BB Decline Press - 115x8, 135x6 - 180x7,7,5
HS Low Lat pulls - 240x8,8,8
Lying DB tri extns SS DB Curls - 30x8/35x11, 30x5/35x10, 30x8/35x9
Dips - bw+25x10,7,6
Crunches - 20x15,15,13

DL's - +2 reps on the 1set and +1 on the 2nd and 2rd. These are comming along nicely. Realised i need to watch my form. My hips are not aligned properly and i tend to go down towards one side (left). It is not noticeable if you are watching me, but i did feel a strain in the right side of my groin. This has ben going on and off for several weeks and i never ewalised why. But while doing the 3rd set, i did it porperly and didnt feel and strain. Next week will test this theory out on all sets.

Declines - -1rep on 3rd set. I thought these were improving, but not so 

HS lat pulls - upped weights by 30lbs and still got to max rr  But i felt it in my back this time.

Tris SS Bis - went to 30 DB for tris. On the 3rd set i did it right and finally got a feel in my tris. I would push my shoulders up when i pushed the up the db. But for the 3rd set, i held them down and pushed them together, like doing a bench and this worked the tris a lot better 

Dips - +3 on the 1st set but -2 on the 3rd set. So mixed results here.

Crunches - decided do light weights and do a higher rr. results were not bad.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> actullay i think it was a good thing, considering i dropped weight last week without any cardio.


 hahaha true.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yay! 1 whole month. Hopefully we wont have an extra hot summer like last year.


 LMAO you guys better not have an extra hot summer again! omg .. luckily I got use to it by the end and it didn't bother me. But I remember the first day when I got there - holy shit. Me and Corey wanted to just go around the block for a walk - ya know just to explore. All down the back of my t-shirt was soaked in sweat! It was sooo gross!
And becuase of my horrible experience of driving home on the bus with the humidty being 41 degrees and there being no a/c on the bus (therefore cause peoples tempers to rise and lots of yelling ensuing) .. its airplane this time.


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I was looking to move asap into another place. But i guess the wait will have its benifits. Like i will get a brand new place


 I forget now - whats wrong with your current place?? - didn't you tell us when we were down there or am I imagining things???
hahaha it wasn't like a specific thing .. I think it was like you didn't like the location or something .. or price or something cause your on the top floor?

P.S. Good looking Workout  - 265 on Sumo's!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sumo DL's - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 265x8,7,7
> BB Decline Press - 115x8, 135x6 - 180x7,7,5
> HS Low Lat pulls - 240x8,8,8
> Lying DB tri extns SS DB Curls - 30x8/35x11, 30x5/35x10, 30x8/35x9
> ...


Holly Deadlifts batman!! 

265?!  You are officially DL more than 2 x me now...!!  That is really impressive! 


And 2009?? ARggg... Do you really want to wait that long or are you going to move in the meantime? 


And how are you feeling? Any more sickness/icky feelings?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO you guys better not have an extra hot summer again!


 i hope not as well! I think last years summer was the warmest on record. Just as this years winter is turning out to be one of the warmest one.. so far. Whats going on with the weather? 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. its airplane this time.


You'll have to go: moncton -change in-  halifax or montreal -change to get to- toronto 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I forget now - whats wrong with your current place??


Nothing worng with it. I'm just tired of paying rent all these years. So i decided it is time to invest in myself and build some equity and hence put down a downpayment on this property. And i get to live in a brand new swanky condo!  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. I think it was like you didn't like the location or something .. or price or something cause your on the top floor?


The neighbourhood is not too fantastic, but it is downtown and i find this location convienant. No probs with the top floor. Actually i am gonna be 5 floors higher than i  presently am (i'll be on the 35th floor) 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Good looking Workout  - 265 on Sumo's!!!


Thanks  I think that is my best lift so far.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Holly Deadlifts batman!!






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 265?!  You are officially DL more than 2 x me now...!!  That is really impressive!


 and to think, about 1yr ago i didnt do DL's at all!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And 2009?? ARggg... Do you really want to wait that long or are you going to move in the meantime?


I'll stay put where i am. If i move, i'll have to pay a higher rent even if i want the same apartment in the same building. My rent is a bit lower as i'v been there for ~8years. 

You see, i wanted to move into a place i own so that i dont have to waste money on rent. For the past 2 years i have been looking, but not so actively as things wernt definate with my job as i had done a career change back then. 

~6months ago, i decided that i need to make a decision and get this thing done. I looked at several resale condos. But there wasnt any huge significant savings in buying a resale as opposed to brand new. Except that the maintenence fees would be more steady as the building would have an established reserve fund. 

Eventually i came across this project. Which is unique as it will be one of those new 'green buildings' . This is said to be the first one in this province and there are only a few of these in the US presently. They have several energy saving features (energy reuse, lawn on the top on the building to prevent urban heating.. etc) that, hopefully, will keep maintenence fees low. 

Yes i have to wait 3 years and continue to pay rent  , but I shall also be able to save a bit in the meantime which means a smaller mortgage! So i guess it is a 'short term pain for long term gain' situation  and nothing like a brand new place (where i get to pick the finishings i want ) as opposed to a used place. Some of them, especially those occoupied by renters, looked a bit beat up.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And how are you feeling? Any more sickness/icky feelings?


I feel fine, thanks. Hopefully i am on the right track with this cut.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i hope not as well! I think last years summer was the warmest on record. Just as this years winter is turning out to be one of the warmest one.. so far. Whats going on with the weather?


 ya .. our winter has been seriously messed too. It's finally starting to get colder .. *crap!!*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You'll have to go: moncton -change in-  halifax or montreal -change to get to- toronto


 hahaha O well better than traveling for 22 hours, changing in Moncton, Changing, in montreal, changing in some other place and then finally T-dot!
Not to mention I believe with plan isn't it like 2 hours?!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nothing worng with it. I'm just tired of paying rent all these years. So i decided it is time to invest in myself and build some equity and hence put down a downpayment on this property. And i get to live in a brand new swanky condo!


 OOO awsome!! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The neighbourhood is not too fantastic, but it is downtown and i find this location convienant. No probs with the top floor. Actually i am gonna be 5 floors higher than i  presently am (i'll be on the 35th floor)


  Omg are you serious? 5 floors higher??? .. wow. I couldn't even look out your balconie your already so high up! hahaha


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I feel fine, thanks. Hopefully i am on the right track with this cut.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Not to mention I believe with plan isn't it like 2 hours?!


It is about 2 hours. I think there might even be direct flights now.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Omg are you serious? 5 floors higher??? .. wow. I couldn't even look out your balconie your already so high up! hahaha


 i love the view from high above.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 09Feb06 (week 5)*

Squats - 95x8, 115x6 - 145x12,12,12
HS Seated Bench - 90x8, 110x6 - 140x12,10,9
DB Rows - 60x12,10,10
Int/Ext R.Cuff - 25x15x15x12
Standing DB militaries - 35x12,12,10
Standing Calves - 135x15,15,15

Squats - Phew! Finally got to max rr in this 5th week. I know, the weights are pathetic  and i still have to get my form down pat. I feel it a bit in my lower back with these ATG squats. Oh well, hopefully they will improve. did these with a 3min RI.

Bench - Weights up by 10 lbs with mixed results.

DB Rows - Weighs upped to the next DB. So up by 5lb. Got into rr. I think i should be able to max out next week.

Standing Milits - +1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set.

R.Cuff stuff - +1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set. did these with a 60sec RI.

Standing calves - no change in weights and reps. But did it with 60sec RI and managed to do all reps with good ROM. Maybe i shall go to the next plate next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2006)

*weight/bf*

14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	137.9	24.3		34.80"

I dont know what happened last week for such a big drop. But my weight went up over the weekend and this week it looks more reasonable. Though not so good. I suspect my cals on the w/e are a bit high. Presently i have them ~100 cals lower than weekdays. Maybe i should lower them by another 100. But i'll decide on that next week.

Good lord, this is the end of the 5th week and i havent even dropped 2lbs


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 11, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good lord, this is the end of the 5th week and i havent even dropped 2lbs


Drop cals by 10% Adrian.... Simple.

Take them off carbs and fats. Leave protein high.


Oh - and you might want to start doing that cardio again.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good lord, this is the end of the 5th week and i havent even dropped 2lbs



LOL -> I know the feeling!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 12, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Drop cals by 10% Adrian.... Simple.
> 
> Take them off carbs and fats. Leave protein high.


I'll make some adjustments for the comming week.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - and you might want to start doing that cardio again.




Now that i'm done with the condo search, i'll have time for cardio again.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL -> I know the feeling!!!


 I just dont want to do doo much too fast and loose lots of lbm as i did in the past.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 12, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 11Feb06 (week 5)*

Leg Press - 180x8, 270x6 - 380x8,8,8
DB Incline Press - 35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,8,7
Med Grip Pull ups - bw+15x8,8,8
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Tri Extn - 40x10/65x12,  40x11/65x11, 40x7/65x11
Dips - bw+25x8,6,8
Weighted Leg raises - 15x11,10,8

Leg press - Got to max rr. Will increase weight by 5lb next week.

Inclines - missed max rr by 1 rep on the last set 

Pull Ups - Got to max rr. well i only got as far as my nose upto the bar on the last rep of the 3rd set. But it made me feel good to consider i got to max rr 

Curls SS Extns - The pullups seemed to effect the curls. -2 reps on the first set, +1 on the 2rd and -1 on the 3rd. Extns seem to come along nicely and almost got to max rr. Pretty sure i can make it next time.

Dips - -2 reps on the 2nd set. But i had a false start. I lifted off and did 1 rep and the DB slipped from my feet. So i started again. This affected the reps of that set.

Leg raises - +1 on the 1st set. No change on the second -2 on the third. Just ran out of steam there. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was picking up a plate to load it on the leg press. And there was a guy standing close to me for the next plate. I picked up the plate in a wierd way and immedetly felt a pull in both sided of my mid back. This hurt throughout the wo and even after i got home. I iced it and it is much better today. Gonna ice it again today. 

There was a guy at the gym that i have noticed a couple of times over the past couple of months. He had short blond hair under his baseball cap and was of average height. I remember thinking that he had good mass and would look awesome if he went on a cut as he was looking a bit fat-big on his lower body but upper was not. Lower body size was quite obvious as he was wearing tights  . At the Leg Press, he happened to pass by and i realied that it wasnt a guy. It was a girl!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2006)

*Cardio - 13Feb06*

Equip - Treadmill
Warm up - 4mins @3mph
Main cardio - 25min@4.2 + 5min@4mph
Cool down - 4 mins @3.7-2.2mph

Started a bit low. Didnt go high coiz i felt it a bit in my shins, but not so much as that i couldnt complete it. At the 25min mark, my right knee suddenly acted up again. It is not the knee joint itself, but on the right side of the joint. Thought i would push through and finish the last 5mins. But it was painful and i didnt want to aggrevate it and reduced speed. Maybe i should have quit. Anyway, its a bit painful today. So next time i'll switch to ellipitical.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Family Guy
The family is at a race track to see a dog race.
Chris: "Where are the Jockeys?"
Peter: "They are in the wash. I'm going Indian today."


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2006)

Good to see the cardio Adrian! (although  about your knee acting up. Have you had it looked at??).

How are things on the diet front? Have you decreased cals?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good to see the cardio Adrian! (although  about your knee acting up. Have you had it looked at??).


I havent had it checked out. Usually i dont have a problem. This is only the second time this happened in the same place and both times it was when i was on the treadmill. Yesterday while doing sumos it hurt a bit. Partway while walking home it really hurt and i had to walk slowly. But today it dosent hurt at all  My guess is that a ligament shifts out of place especially during impact on the treadmill.


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are things on the diet front? Have you decreased cals?


I have decreased cals a bit during the week and reworked weekend cals to be 10% lower than weekdays. I suspect i over ate and was underactive during weekends. This morning there wasnt a big spike in my weight. So lets see how this weekend turns out. If not, i'll reduce the daily average by 10%.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmmm it sorta sounds like the problems I was having with my knees???

I did some Rehab leg work on the Leg Extensions (single leg , foot pointed out and only working in the top range) for a couple of months .. and I haven't had a problem (actually I didn't even second think it before you mentioned yours .. I've even stoped doing the leg extension stuff  )
Emma posted some really good stuff in my journal about it .. I can't remember the exact reason but it's something like one part of your quad is more developed than the other so it 'pulls' on your knee. Or something like that ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Emma posted some really good stuff in my journal about it .. I can't remember the exact reason but it's something like one part of your quad is more developed than the other so it 'pulls' on your knee. Or something like that ..


I havent done Leg Extns in a long while. They are said to give some people knee probs. In my case it is not the knee joint. It is at the outer side of the knee joint. It is the Lateral Collateral Ligament that hurts. Ive only ever had this prob for the second time and both times it happened while on the treadmill. So maybe it is due to the impact that i place more on one leg than the other


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 14Feb06 (Week 6)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x8, 205x6 - 265x8,8,8
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 175x8, 180x7.5,7
low HS Lat pulls - 240x7,8,8
Lying Db Tri entns SS DB Curls - 30x9/35x11, 30x8/35x11, 30x8/35x10
Dips - bw+25x10,9,7
Crunches - bwx19,17,13

DL's - +1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set and got to max rr

Declines - acidently loaded 5lb less for the 1st set but increased weight for the next 2 sets. Nearly died on the last rep of the 2nd set as i could only get the bar as high as the lower pins.  not a good idea trying to go for an extra rep with a whole lotta weight above me while being almost  upsidedown 

Lat Pulls - same as last time but with a better form.

Tri Extns SS curls - Tris increased by a rep or two but still missed RR. Curls +1rep on 2nd and 3rd set.

Dips - same weight. Trying to improve reps to 10-12 reps before increasing weight.

Crunches - weighted crunch machine was busy. So i did bw crunches with higher reps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2006)

*Cardio - 15Feb06*

Equip - Ellipitical
Warm up - 4mins @30rpm
Cardio - 15min@50-55rpm + 15min@55-60rpm
Cool down - 4 mins @30rpm


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Declines - acidently loaded 5lb less for the 1st set but increased weight for the next 2 sets. Nearly died on the last rep of the 2nd set as i could only get the bar as high as the lower pins.  not a good idea trying to go for an extra rep with a whole lotta weight above me while being almost  upsidedown


 scary!
Same thing has happened to me .. twice .. excpet the actual weight has fallen down on me .. it's not pretty and very scary. The first Itime I was able to roll it up to my hip bones and anchor the bar on them and I did as I sat up and fixed the problem. Second time .. wasn't able to .. thank god someone else was actually in the gym at 6am and saved me.
that's why I'm currently doing the Bench pres sin the horizontal plane. That way when it does fall down on me (which it has .. for the past 3 weeks) I don't have to worry about it rolling down onto my neck!!
Be Careful Adrian!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> scary!
> Same thing has happened to me .. twice .. excpet the actual weight has fallen down on me .. it's not pretty and very scary. The first Itime I was able to roll it up to my hip bones and anchor the bar on them and I did as I sat up and fixed the problem. Second time .. wasn't able to .. thank god someone else was actually in the gym at 6am and saved me.


 Thats why i have always done Presses with DB's. But hoisting the DB up and flipping over to do declines makes me look like Krusty the Clown doing his clown antics! Not to mention the weight i need makes it quite difficult to do that circus act.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's why I'm currently doing the Bench pres sin the horizontal plane. That way when it does fall down on me (which it has .. for the past 3 weeks) I don't have to worry about it rolling down onto my neck!!
> Be Careful Adrian!


Ack! hope you didnt hurt yourself! 

Only for one routine last year did i do BB benches as i mostly do DB. I used to drag the bench to the squat rack. Place the saftey pins just above bench height and the BB over it. Then slide under the bar. The advantage is that the BB will never fall on you. The disadvantage is that you cant get the BB to touch your chest. But either way, i stayed alive


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 16, 2006)

I do BB declines in a hammer power rack. 

I don't but the safety bars high enough to interfere with movement, but I have all the different rack heights that are above my head and I can use the lowest ones to 'save' me most of the time. 

Luckily, I only ever seem to pin myself on regular bench - and as I bench with a powerlifting movement (not bb movement) it is just a matter of rolling the bar to my hips and then sitting up.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Luckily, I only ever seem to pin myself on regular bench - and as I bench with a powerlifting movement (not bb movement) it is just a matter of rolling the bar to my hips and then sitting up.



hahahaha That's exactly what I do too.
What's the difference between it being a powerlifting movement and bot a bb movement???


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What's the difference between it being a powerlifting movement and bot a bb movement???


Bench Press Comparison Movie

(only I do not lift my butt/arch my back that much)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I do BB declines in a hammer power rack.
> .


Damn! My gym dosent have one of those contraptions. 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Bench Press Comparison Movie
> 
> (only I do not lift my butt/arch my back that much)


Oh, so thats the diff. I saw a guy doing benches like that with his back and butt high up in the air and he didnt look anything like a PL. He was just a skinny tall drink of water. I though that is was bad form  I used to do DB flat bench with my feet up to prevent arching my back.

I dunno about rolling the bar down to my hips, like the 2 of you do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 16Feb06 (week 6)*

Squats - wu 95x8, 115x6 - 150x11,11,11
HS seated Bench - wu 90x8, 110x6 - 140x12,10,8
DB Rows - 60x12,12,12
Standing DB Militaries - 35x12,12,12
Int/Ext R.Cuff - 25x15,15,15
Standing Calves - 155x12,12,12

Squats - uncreased by 5lb and nearly got to max rr

HS Bench - lost a rep on the 3rd set.

Rows - +2 reps on the 2nd and 3rd sets and got to max rr. I think i use too much shoulder movement on these as they seem to give my shoulders joint quite the wo. I dont feel it much in my back as much as i do in shoulders and sometimes i feel it in my lower back. Need to practice better form.

Milis - shoulder work came along surprisingly well. +2 reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr.

R.Cuff- these were good as well. +3 reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr.

Standing claves -  Decided to go to next plate and got to max rr. Will stay at this weight and practice a better ROM for a bit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 17, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh, so thats the diff. I saw a guy doing benches like that with his back and butt high up in the air and he didnt look anything like a PL. He was just a skinny tall drink of water. I though that is was bad form


He probably was just using poor form!  Lots of guys who push more than they can handle will end up pushing through their legs - but doing it the wrong way. 

The path of the bar is the most important thing (comes lower on the chest).




> I used to do DB flat bench with my feet up to prevent arching my back.


Arggg...  Don't do this... - Feet on the floor!!! FEET ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg...  Don't do this... - Feet on the floor!!! FEET ON THE FLOOR!!!


 oh .. ok .. cant remember where i read about doing it that way.  But i will be doing it feet on the floor only.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2006)

*Cardio - 17Feb06*

Equip - Ellipitical
Warm up - 4mins @30rpm/level 1
Cardio - 30min@50-55rpm/Level 2
Cool down - 4 mins @30rpm


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2006)

*weight/bf*

14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%	138.2	24.4		34.5"

So my weight went up a bit but waist dropped a bit. The changes are too small to be of any significance. Have dropped cals a full 10% as of today. As well as have created a ~10% diff between weekday and weekend cals.

Weekday off = 2032 x3
Weekday training = 2472 x1
Weekend off = 1891 x2
Weekend training = 2331 x1

Average cals = 2180

Macros daily average
Carbs = 180.71 (1.30g/lbm)
Fat = 49.22 (.36/lbm)
Protein = 201.34 (1.45/lbm)
_Complete Protein = 174.00 (1.26/lbm)_

Wondering if i should increase my protein. But that would mean only a small amount of cals can come off fats and the rest will be from carbs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 19, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 18Feb06 (week 6)*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 390x8,7,7
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,8,7
Med Grip Pullups - 20x6,6,7
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Tri Ext - 40x12/65x12, 40x12/65x12, 40x10/65x10
Bench Dips - 25x10,10 35x10
Weighted Leg raises - 15x9,8,8

Leg Press - weights up by 10lbs and got into rr.

Inclines - Thought i would get to max rr this time. But missed the last set by 1 rep. Same as last time  I try and focus on pulling my shoulders together as i tend to push with my shoulders. This, i think breaks my concentration to push. But i did notice the first 2 sets got done with better ease. Hopefully will get to max rr next week.

Pullups - Went to next DB. So weight up by 5lbs. Got into rr but couldnt get several reps with my chin above the bar. only got as far as my nose above the bar . I did notice on some reps i tended to use my right arm more than the left. I think for the next routine i will switch to HS iso lat pulldowns.

Curls SS Extns - Curls came along very well. they were beginning to decline but maxed out for the 2st two sets. I think i can max out next week.  Tri Extns are comming along quite nicely as well.

Bench dips - Tried these this time instead of the chest dips that i was doing. Cant seem to keep my knees/legs straight when going down  . 25lb plate was too easy. So i tried a 35lb plate for the 3rd set. That wasnt too diff either. So next week i'll try a 45lb plate. This exercise dosent get my tris as much as the chest dips do. oh well, i leave them in for this day and do the chest dips on the other day.

Weighted leg raises - these were pathetic. -2 reps on the 1st set. -1rep on the 2nd. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'hv reduced cals as of today. So lets see how the next 2 weeks play out. Thats will make 8 weeks but I'm considering doing this routine for a 10 week run before taking a break. Hopefully i shall drop 3-4lbs during this time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last Tuesday was a heavy exercise day (which included DB lying tri extns and i did 30's for the first time). The next morning when i woke up, my right elbow hurt. This is not the same as the muscle pain around the funny bone that i had a few weeks prior. That has 99% gone away. This pain is right in the joint. It has been getting better slowly. 

The funny thing is that i dont feel any pain while working out. pain is mostly when i wake up in the morning also when i turn my hand around. Like trying to do a sup grip. During this wo, i noticed quite an audible click comming from this elbow whenever i pushed up on the Overhead DB Tri Extns. Hope this issue is nothing serious.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2006)

*Full Body A - 21Feb06 (week 7)*

Sumo Dl's - wu 185x8, 225x6 - 270x7,7,7
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 180x8,6,6
HS Low lat rows - 250x8,8,8
Lying DB Tri extns SS DB Curls - 30x8/35x12, 30x6/35x9, 30x6/35x8
Chest dips - bw+25x10,10,9
Crunches - bwx20,15,13

DL's - These are comming along very nicely. Upped weight by 5lb and got into rr. I did feel i could have gotten to max rr, but decided not to push it. Also increased the weight on warmups by 50lbs for the 1st set and 20lbs for the 2nd as i felt the gap between warm ups and working sets was getting too big.

Declines - +1rep for 1st and 3rd set but -1rep for the 2nd.

Lat Rows - upped weight by 10lbs and got to max rr. How can i move so much weight on these? I must be doing something wrong. 

Tris SS Bis - both these were pathetic today. -1rep on 1 st set  and -2reps on the 2nd and 3rd set for DB Extns. +1rep on the 1st set but -2reps on the 2nd and 3rd set for the curls 

Chest Dips - Missed max rr by 1 rep on the 3rd set. But this was good. as i got +1rep on the 2nd set and +2 on the 3rd. I think i shall leave this at 10reps max and up weights after that.

Crunches - weighted ab machine was busy so i did bw crunches for higher reps. These wernt good at all. I felt it in my back for all sets and as a result reps were a bit down 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am tired at this firkkin' PB that bends all my spoons and knives 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saw the first Underworld movie on TV. I expected a crappy vampires and werewolves movie, but was pleasently surprised to see that it was a movie with a decent story line to it. A bit complicated story, but intresting. Not a bad movie at all. So i decided to see the 2nd movie which is playing in Cinemas right now (Underworld:Evolution). Good movie for what it is. Entertaining. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Elbow feels much better today. Pain is very mild.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am tired at this firkkin' PB that bends all my spoons and knives


 LMAO what?! Your peanut butter bends your knives and spoons??   


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Saw the first Underworld movie on TV. I expected a crappy vampires and werewolves movie, but was pleasently surprised to see that it was a movie with a decent story line to it. A bit complicated story, but intresting. Not a bad movie at all. So i decided to see the 2nd movie which is playing in Cinemas right now (Underworld:Evolution). Good movie for what it is. Entertaining.


 OMG I love underworld. Like .. one of my favorite movies. I wanted to see evolution sooo bad. But ..  it's 18+ F you movie rating people! but it was good?? better than the first??


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Elbow feels much better today. Pain is very mild.


  

P.S. AMAZING looking workout  your seriously one strong dude! It's gonna be a pleasure working out with you again!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LMAO what?! Your peanut butter bends your knives and spoons??


Yes. Everytime i try to get some out from the bottom of the jar it is such a fight! 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG I love underworld. Like .. one of my favorite movies. I wanted to see evolution sooo bad. But ..  it's 18+ F you movie rating people! but it was good?? better than the first??


I liked the movie and i felt it was a bit better than the first. I dont really like the horror movie crap where they do nonsense just to make you jump in your seat. Which is why i didnt bother with the first movie. But the second one is good and the story continues. 

I dont know why it got 18+  it is not really a scary movie thought some scenes are a bit gory. Like the vampires biting people and drinking their blood..etc. I think they feel that some silly teenagers will go out and try to do that in real life 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. AMAZING looking workout  your seriously one strong dude! It's gonna be a pleasure working out with you again!!


Thanks! You are doing pretty well as well. Looking to seeing you in TO.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2006)

*Cardio - 22Feb06*

Equip - Ellipitical
Warm up - 4mins @30rpm
Cardio - 30min@60rpm/Level 2
Cool down - 3 mins @40rpm + 1min 30rpm


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 23, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes. Everytime i try to get some out from the bottom of the jar it is such a fight!


Thats sooo weird! .. mine never does that .. like it gets harder at the bottom for me but certainly not hard enough to bend spoons and knives .. maybe your not mixing it enough??


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I liked the movie and i felt it was a bit better than the first. I dont really like the horror movie crap where they do nonsense just to make you jump in your seat. Which is why i didnt bother with the first movie. But the second one is good and the story continues.


Sweet! -> Can't wait too see it .. of course I'm gonna have to wait though  .. like really wanted to see this movie ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont know why it got 18+  it is not really a scary movie thought some scenes are a bit gory. Like the vampires biting people and drinking their blood..etc. I think they feel that some silly teenagers will go out and try to do that in real life


LMAO with the way people are some silly teenager probably has tried this!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thats sooo weird! .. mine never does that .. like it gets harder at the bottom for me but certainly not hard enough to bend spoons and knives .. maybe your not mixing it enough??


I do mix it, but it is tough to mix the whole jar. Yes it does get harder at the bottom and thats where the problem is. I guess i just would like to scoop it out like regular pb. But i'll have to manage


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 23, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I do mix it, but it is tough to mix the whole jar. Yes it does get harder at the bottom and thats where the problem is. I guess i just would like to scoop it out like regular pb. But i'll have to manage



try turning the jar upside down for a day or three before opening it .. helps with the mixing ALOT.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> try turning the jar upside down for a day or three before opening it .. helps with the mixing ALOT.


Thats what i usually do  I would like to try a jar on one of those paint shaking machines


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Adrian! 

Sorry I have not been in here for a while.  How have you been? How is the new diet going? Are you getting hungry yet? 

I wouldn't drop fat any further - but your carbs still have a bit of 'room' to move... I certainly would not have protein any lower (I like 1.5g per lean mass when cutting)...

Have you thought about cycling a little more? Similar to what Tom does?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!


Hey Emma. No worries. I know you have been busy lately 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry I have not been in here for a while.  How have you been? How is the new diet going? Are you getting hungry yet?


New diet seems to be going good. Funny you should ask about hunger. Last evening during my wo, i felt like by belly button was touching my backbone  My stomach felt that empty even though there was the usual visible bulge. I took adequate rest during sets to avoid feeling wiped out.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't drop fat any further - but your carbs still have a bit of 'room' to move... I certainly would not have protein any lower (I like 1.5g per lean mass when cutting)...


I guess i presently am ok with 1.45 total protein per lbm (and 1.26 complete protein per lbm). I'll stick to that, unless you feel i should go a bit higher.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have you thought about cycling a little more? Similar to what Tom does?


Thats exactly what i'v been thinking for the couple of weeks! I have decided to do that when i go back to bulking. Presently the only difference is the pwo shake between off and training days and a 7% lower cals on weekends. I need to figure out what cycle difference i need to do between training and off days  . However for the timebeing, i decided to give this week a chance to see the results before tweaking things.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 23Feb06 (week 7)*

Squats - wu 95x8, 115 - 150x12,12,12
HS Seated Bench - wu 90x8, 110x8 - 140x12,10,8
DB Rows - 65x10,10,10
Standing DB Militaries - 40x8,10,9
Int/Ext R.Cuff - 30x12,12,10
Standing Calves - 155x12,12,12

Squats - hooooo ... nearly died on these. I know the weight is pathetic compared to what some do but going ATG for 3x12 is quite a task. Anyway +1rep on all 3 sets to get to max rr. However this was done with a few very small rest-pause breaks.

HS Bench -  These seemed to have stalled. Same reps and weight as last week. Couldnt eek out a single extra rep 

Rows - Upped weight to next DB and got into rr.

Milits - Upped weight to next DBs but missed rr for 1st and 3rd sets.

R.Cuff - Went to next DB and did quite well.

Calves - same weight/reps as last time. Just doing it with a slower tempo and focussing on rom.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
AArgh! was feeling hungry through the day yesterday. Especially during the wo  stomach felt empty. Strangely today i'm not hungry


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work!  Don't be discouraged about the squat weight.  Some of us don't have the flexiblity to really do ATF.  That's a good weight for them!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

Workouts are looking good an consistent as always.  Still enjoying the full body scene?

How's the knee doing?  Have you considered some leg work on the frontal plane and/or unilateral movements for your leg work?  It could definitely help improve lateral knee stability, and potentially reduce the pain that you experience.  Moves like lateral lunges, Bulgarian squats, etc.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> New diet seems to be going good. Funny you should ask about hunger. Last evening during my wo, i felt like by belly button was touching my backbone  My stomach felt that empty even though there was the usual visible bulge. I took adequate rest during sets to avoid feeling wiped out.


Yay for hunger!! (you know the diet is working if you start to get hungery! LOL).

But p'ah - don't be so easy on yourself!! Feeling 'wiped out' is what it is about!  The harder you push - the better it will be... Remeber that you have to HURT to get those gains!! 



> I guess i presently am ok with 1.45 total protein per lbm (and 1.26 complete protein per lbm). I'll stick to that, unless you feel i should go a bit higher.


At the moment I think 200g is a good figure for your weight (1.25g total/1.5 x lean).. So stick with it... If you have to cut cals any further I would just take it off carbs though and make sure you keep that protein high - up to 1.5 x lean... 



> I have decided to do that when i go back to bulking. Presently the only difference is the pwo shake between off and training days and a 7% lower cals on weekends. I need to figure out what cycle difference i need to do between training and off days  . However for the timebeing, i decided to give this week a chance to see the results before tweaking things.


Leaving it for a few weeks to check results is probably a smart idea, but don't leave it too long - otherwise you will just end up spinning your wheels..

And I would be more inclined to cycle during cutting rather than bulking... 

For your rotation - Overall your average cals are not too bad (eventually, as you progress, it may be a **little** high for optimum results) so you could start with a rotation around this figure then, as things progress, drop them further. 

eg: if you use 2150 as your starting point, you could do 10-15% higher for weights days and 10-15% lower for rest days, then average the cardio days out somewhere in the middle depending on intensity...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work!  Don't be discouraged about the squat weight.  Some of us don't have the flexiblity to really do ATF.  That's a good weight for them!


Thanks Pylon. I just need to keep working at my chopsticks .. er .. legs


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking good an consistent as always.  Still enjoying the full body scene?


Thanks CP. I really like the full body wo. Was a bit skeptical in the beginning, but it is great. 

And congrats on becomming a mod!  



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> How's the knee doing?  Have you considered some leg work on the frontal plane and/or unilateral movements for your leg work?  It could definitely help improve lateral knee stability, and potentially reduce the pain that you experience.  Moves like lateral lunges, Bulgarian squats, etc.


The knee went back to being ok. I woke up one morning and it was fine  My guess is it is the lateral ligament that 'slips' out of place. I havent done any extra work with this full body wo. What would you suggest to include in this full body routine? But i now seem to have an elbow prob. This pain is right in the joint. I suspect it is due to not so good from on the lying db tri extns. 

I'm getting old and falling apart!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And I would be more inclined to cycle during cutting rather than bulking...


Oh ok.. good to know. Thanks. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For your rotation - Overall your average cals are not too bad (eventually, as you progress, it may be a **little** high for optimum results) so you could start with a rotation around this figure then, as things progress, drop them further.


Seems like that time has come. I cant seem to drop below 162lbs 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> eg: if you use 2150 as your starting point, you could do 10-15% higher for weights days and 10-15% lower for rest days, then average the cardio days out somewhere in the middle depending on intensity...


This is what I'hv come up with:

Weekday training = 2480 (x2)
Weekday cardio = 1740 (x3)
Weekend training = 2060 (x1)
Weekend off = 1620 (x1)

Daily average = 1980 (previous average 2200)

Only carbs have been dropped from most meals except PWO shake remains unchanged at 440cals. Let me know if that dosent look right.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

*weight/bf*

14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%	138.2	24.4		34.5"
25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%	140.0	22.8		34.5"

Soo... my weight went up .... again!    

Yes, my bf did fall 1%, but i would take that with a big grain of salt as today was the first day it showed up at 14% (I'v been monititoring it everyday for the past 2 weeks). I will believe that it has really dropped if it holds at 14% until next week.

This is end of week 7 and no major change. So i shall start cycling cals.

Just baught another bottle of glucosamine recently and came accross this link posted by P-Funk


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

*cardio - 24Feb06*

Equip - Ellipitical
Warm up - 4mins @30rpm/level 1
Cardio - 30min@55-60rpm/Level 2
Cool down - 4 mins @30rpm/Level 2


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2006)

Adrian don't you measure BF with one of those scales??
Personally .. if you do I'd pay no atention to what it has to say  and go with measurments / mirror.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Adrian don't you measure BF with one of those scales??
> Personally .. if you do I'd pay no atention to what it has to say  and go with measurments / mirror.


yes i do use a bf scale. They are not accurate as far as the actual percentage is concerned, but they are helpful in keeping track of changes. Thats why i am recording it, to look for changes. But i also measure my waist to keep track as that is my main focus presently.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 25, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yes i do use a bf scale. They are not accurate as far as the actual percentage is concerned, but they are helpful in keeping track of changes. Thats why i am recording it, to look for changes. But i also measure my waist to keep track as that is my main focus presently.


lol k. I jsut find them pointless! Like for instance .. your weight goes up but BF down?? (yes it's possible but how would a scale know?) hahaha. What I really want though is a scale that measures weight by .1 not just .5!
Actually ... while In Moncton today I might search for one .. depending on how much they cost.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol k. I jsut find them pointless! Like for instance .. your weight goes up but BF down?? (yes it's possible but how would a scale know?) hahaha.


It is ok to keep track of changes. The scale uses age and height (which you input in advance) to calculate bf. When you step on it, it sends a very small current (too small to notice as it is battrey operated) through you and based on the result caclulates bf.

More info: http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=7872A5B33AF473F4CDEFB95CC5EC97F1.hydra?id=460414&pageNo=0#bottom


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> What I really want though is a scale that measures weight by .1 not just .5!
> Actually ... while In Moncton today I might search for one .. depending on how much they cost.


My scale does measure in .1


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yes i do use a bf scale. They are not accurate as far as the actual percentage is concerned, but they are helpful in keeping track of changes. Thats why i am recording it, to look for changes. But i also measure my waist to keep track as that is my main focus presently.


I agree with Tom Adrian.... These scales can sometimes not move on the BF% too - they only really measure the bottom half of you - so if you are losing BF on your top half they do not really pick it up very well.

If you look at your waist measurement and your lean mass/fat mass etc then you can see that you are clearly making gains - your waist has come down, your lean mass is up and your fat mass is down...

Have you looked into getting some calipers?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 27, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have you looked into getting some calipers?


Euh!...  .. i havent. I always heard that the scales are ok to keep track of changes. But i see your point. I shall get some calipers.

I like this Fat Track Pro one. But maybe it is overkill. Maybe this FatTrack II Digital Body Fat Caliper is what i need... hmmm  which one should i get?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 27, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 25Feb06 (week 7)*

leg press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 390x8,8,8
DB Incline Press - wu 35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,8,6
Med Grip Pull ups - bw+20x7,7,7
EZ BB preachers SS DB Overhead Tri extns - 60x12/65x12, 60x12/65x12, 60x12/65x12
Bench Dips - bw+25x12,8 + Chest Dips bw+45x12
Weighted Leg Raises - 15x10,10,10

Leg press - Got to max rr with all clean reps and no little rest pauses that i usually do 

Incline - -1 rep on the 3rd set. Been dangling at this weight/reps for a few weeks now.

Pull Ups - +1 rep on all sets and with my chin above the bar for all reps. I'm sure i can max out next week.

Preachers SS Tri Extns -  surprised at these. After ups and downs for some weeks, managed to bang out all reps to max rr for both exercises. Wil up weight next week. May have been the seat height that i adjusted.

Weighted leg raises - +1 rep on 1st set and +2 on the 2nd and 3rd set. No big improvement here as this is what i did during week 2 & 3 of this routine


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 27, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Euh!...  .. i havent. I always heard that the scales are ok to keep track of changes. But i see your point. I shall get some calipers.
> 
> I like this Fat Track Pro one. But maybe it is overkill. Maybe this FatTrack II Digital Body Fat Caliper is what i need... hmmm  which one should i get?


Get the manual ones. Digital ones are crappy. Something like this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2006)

*Cardio - 27Feb06*

Equip - Ellipitical
Warm up - 4mins @30-40rpm/level 1
Cardio - 30min@55-60rpm/Level 3
Cool down - 4 mins @30rpm/Level 1

Went up one level as of today. Dont think this cardio is doing much in terms of bf loss. I dont wake up the next morning any lighter  or it maybe too gradual to tell.

I baught the regular calipers. I'll do a 3 point test only as a 7point test would require me to be a contortionist or find someone willing to pinch my skin. Will post results sometime this week as per directions on the exrx site.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 1, 2006)

*Full Body2 A - 28Feb06 (week 8)*

Sumo DL's - wu 185x8, 225x6 - 280x8,7,7
BB Decline Press - wu 115x8, 135x6 - 180x8,7,5
HS Low lat Pulls - 270x8,8,8
Lying DB Tri Extns SS DB Curls- 30x8/35x11, 30x6/35x10, 30x7/35x8
Chest Dips - bw+25x11,10,9
Crunches - bwx20,15,14

DL's - +1rep on the first set.

Decline - +1rep on the first set, but -1 on the 3rd set.

HS Lat pulls - Weight up by 20lbs and got to max rr. Will increase weight next week but only by 10lbs.

Tris SS Bis - +1rep for the 3rd set on tri extns. -1rep on 1st set +2 rep on 2nd set for curls.

Dips - +1rep on 1st set only.

Crunches - same as last time.

Wasnt feeling too enthuastic for this session. Wasnt feeling tired or out of energy, just a bit off mood. During the last week i A)finished Tri-Malate Creatine and switched to CEE B) dropped cals by 10% + cal cycling C) this is the 8th week of training. So it could be one or a combination of all those or, hopefully, it is just a passing phase. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scrubs
There is a bird flying inside the hospital. Dr.Kelso is annoyed and is trying to explain to the janitor that it is a health hazard while Dr.Cox slides up behind him
Dr.Kelso to Janitor: "Do you know what is the number one killer in hospitals?"
Dr.Coz: "Your breath?"
Dr.Kelso (igoring Dr.Cox) to Janitor: "Germs! .. Do you know what spreads germs?"
Dr.Cox: "Your breath!"
Dr.Kelso: "No! .. and that does not even make sense!"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> eg: if you use 2150 as your starting point, you could do 10-15% higher for weights days and 10-15% lower for rest days, then average the cardio days out somewhere in the middle depending on intensity...


Just to make sure, the 10-15% difference is excluding pwo shake? which means on training days, pwo shake cals are excluded in the total cals for that day and are 10-15% higher than total of non training days (which i dont have a pwo shake), right? This would mean that the difference between the totals would be more than 10-15% when pwo is counted in?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Just to make sure, the 10-15% difference is excluding pwo shake? which means on training days, pwo shake cals are excluded in the total cals for that day and are 10-15% higher than total of non training days (which i dont have a pwo shake), right? This would mean that the difference between the totals would be more than 10-15% when pwo is counted in?


No.

Count the calories from your PWO shake (all calories are created equal  )...

So say you pick 2000 as your 'medium' (just to make the maths easier) then 10-15% either way means:
2200-2300 ish on your workout days
1700-1800 ish calories from your rest days

Cardio only days (depening on intensity) would fall somewhere in the middle.

And alter your carbs/fat ratio for these days too - workouts higher, rest days lower, cardio either low or middle...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Count the calories from your PWO shake (all calories are created equal  )...


Ok, Gotcha! I was looking at the difference between the training days and the off days. Should have been looking at the difference between the average and those days. Thanks! 

Another quick question. I bookmarked a post from you about pwo shake. I have adjusted the macros as you suggested in that post. Would it be better to drop the dextrose for a cut or it dosent matter?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, Gotcha! I was looking at the difference between the training days and the off days. Should have been looking at the difference between the average and those days. Thanks!
> 
> Another quick question. I bookmarked a post from you about pwo shake. I have adjusted the macros as you suggested in that post. Would it be better to drop the dextrose for a cut or it dosent matter?


In my opinion - stick with a little dextrose if you can.... Low calorie/low carb cuts benefit from this little extra insulin boost PWO (as long as your workouts are at a sufficient intensity).

But don't just rely on it as a sole carb source.... eg: Banana, milk and dex would be a pretty good combination if you could manage it...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In my opinion - stick with a little dextrose if you can.... Low calorie/low carb cuts benefit from this little extra insulin boost PWO (as long as your workouts are at a sufficient intensity).
> 
> But don't just rely on it as a sole carb source.... eg: Banana, milk and dex would be a pretty good combination if you could manage it...


Ok, thanks. I have kept the dextrose and adjusted the macros.

Item - cals - carbs - fats - pro
15g Oats	57.5	9.85	0.9	2.4
20g Dextrose	80	20	0	0
25g Skim Milk Powder	90	12.9	0.2	9
20g IsoWhey	83	0	0	19
*TOTAL	310.5	42.75	1.1	30.4*


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The knee went back to being ok. I woke up one morning and it was fine  My guess is it is the lateral ligament that 'slips' out of place. I havent done any extra work with this full body wo. What would you suggest to include in this full body routine? But i now seem to have an elbow prob. This pain is right in the joint. I suspect it is due to not so good from on the lying db tri extns.
> 
> I'm getting old and falling apart!



Try some lateral lunges, lateral step-ups, and unilateral movements.  Of course, start light and make sure they don't cause you any pain to perform the movements.

Start icing that elbow, try to go easy on it, cut out any exercises that bother it.  Take some time off if need be.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Try some lateral lunges, lateral step-ups, and unilateral movements.  Of course, start light and make sure they don't cause you any pain to perform the movements.
> 
> Start icing that elbow, try to go easy on it, cut out any exercises that bother it.  Take some time off if need be.


Thanks CP. I'll give those a try.

This is the 8th week. Thought i would do 10weeks, but maybe i should take the next week off and redo the routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2006)

*Cardio - 01Mar06*

Equip - Ellipitical
Warm up - 4mins @30-40rpm/level 1
Cardio - 30min@55-60rpm/Level 3
Cool down - 4 mins @30rpm/Level 1


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2006)

*Full Body2 B - 02Mar06 (week8)*

Squats - wu 95x8, 115x6 - 155x10,10,10
HS Seated Bench - wu 90x8, 100x6 - 140x12,10,8
DB Rows - 65x11,11,11
Standing DB Militaries - 40x11,9,8
Int/Ext R.cuff - 30x14,13,13
Standing calves - 155x12,12,12

Squats - Up 5lbs and got into rr. Hopefully will get to max rr next time.

HS Bench - same as the last 2 weeks. 

Rows - +1 rep on each set. need to do a better tempo on these. Realised i mostly lift and drop the db in a sawing motion.

Milits - +3reps on the 1st set but -1rep on the next 2 sets.

R.Cuff - +2 on the 1st set. +1 on the 2nd and +3 on the 3rd.

Calves - same as previous. Still gotta work on a full rom with these.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%		136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%		138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%		139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%		137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%		137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%		138.2	24.4		34.5"
25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%		140.0	22.8		34.5"
4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%		137.1	22.3		34.10"

Made changes last weekend as well as worked the carb cycle diet during the week and implemented it on thursday. Big scary drop in weight. Not good! But i'll monitor it for a few days and see how it goes. On second thoughts, comparing 4mar with 4feb, i have the same lbm but less fat and waist measurements. So thats encouraging.

Cal cycle diet is:
Daily Average Total cals			1929
Times per lb of LBM			13.84
Times per lb of total weight			11.91

Might increase cals a bit if weight loss is too rapid.

Did the caliper bf calc today. It worked out to be 14.51% I think i still need to get used to using it as yesterday it was 13.5%  But eitherway not to far off from my bf scale. Looks like bfmight very well be 14% now as per the bf scale since it showed as 14% everyday for the past week except for last sunday.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

You take some of the most progress-concious measurements I have seen.  Definitely good to see someone who doesn't judge the effectiveness of their workout by how sore they are, heh.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 4, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%		140.0	22.8		34.5"
> 4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%		137.1	22.3		34.10"




Looks good to me Adrian!  YAY for the scales finally shifting! And it is the first week - so you will drop some water... Just hold off for 1 more week. If weight loss is >1-2 pounds then add back cals again. Alternatively, you could decrease cardio (as long as you are doing 2-3 sessions of 20-30 minutes/week then you don't need any more than this).



> Cal cycle diet is:
> Daily Average Total cals			1929
> Times per lb of LBM			13.84
> Times per lb of total weight			11.91


This looks ok... If things get too fast then increase average to ~15 per lean mass. 



> Did the caliper bf calc today. It worked out to be 14.51% I think i still need to get used to using it as yesterday it was 13.5%  But eitherway not to far off from my bf scale. Looks like bfmight very well be 14% now as per the bf scale since it showed as 14% everyday for the past week except for last sunday.


 YAY!!  14% is fantastic!! 

And the calipers will take a while to get used to - so take the measurements a few times each time you do it and then average it out...


Hope you have a great weekend Adrian!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You take some of the most progress-concious measurements I have seen.  Definitely good to see someone who doesn't judge the effectiveness of their workout by how sore they are, heh.


 Thanks CP. Though it feels like a good wo when i feel sore, i dont bother with it anymore.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good to me Adrian!  YAY for the scales finally shifting! And it is the first week - so you will drop some water... Just hold off for 1 more week. If weight loss is >1-2 pounds then add back cals again. Alternatively, you could decrease cardio (as long as you are doing 2-3 sessions of 20-30 minutes/week then you don't need any more than this).


I'll stick to the present 2-3 sessions 30min steady state cardio. Kinda 'saving' HIIT for if and when things stall.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This looks ok... If things get too fast then increase average to ~15 per lean mass.


Ok, will do.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YAY!!  14% is fantastic!!
> 
> And the calipers will take a while to get used to - so take the measurements a few times each time you do it and then average it out...
> 
> ...


 so far this cut is doing quite well. Hopefully by end april i should be back to bulking.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2006)

*Full Body2 C - 03Mar06 (week 8)*

Leg press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 400x6,6,6
DB Incline Press - wu35x8, 45x6 - 60x8,8,8
Med Grip pullups - bw+20x8,8,8
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Overhead Tri Extns - 65x10/70x10, 65x9/70x10, 65x7/70x9
Chest Dips - bw+25x11,6,7
Weighted Leg raises - 15x10,9,9

Leg Press - weight up by 10lbs and got to min rr

DB Inclines - Finally got to max rr. Form had been eluding me on this for the past weeks. Finally got back into the groove of holding shoulders together throughout the press and got to max rr.

Pullups - got to max rr.

Preachers SS tri extns - weight up by 5lb for preachers, but missed rr for 2nd and 3rd set. Went to next DB for tri extns but missed rr for last set.

Chest dips - these didnt turn out so well. Lost a rep on 1st set. DB slipped from my feet and had to restart in the middle of the 2nd set so lost a couple of reps there.

Weighted leg raises - These improved last week only to go down this week. Lost 1rep on 2nd and 3rd set.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I felt fine during the day and for this wo. But i might have picked up a bug during the day. Woke up in the middle of the night with a terrible soar throat. The next day (sunday) took flu pills throughout the day and felt better. 

Today, i decided to call in sick to work. What the heck, last year i only used 2 sick days. I need to take time off when i need it. Strangely, last year same time i had a cough as well. That time i didnt pay too much attention and thought it wasnt a big deal  I ended up having a chest congestion with the cough that lasted over 3 weeks! Which also resulted in a missed time from the gym. Not taking that chance this time 

Sooo, since this wo exactly marks the end of week8, it is also an appropriate time to take a week off. Originally i planned to do this routine for a 10week run, but maybe i'm being given a sign by some divine power to take a break 

Next week i shall commence a new routine. I think is shall continue with the full body routine, but i'll switch the exercises around. Any exercises that wernt done on the previous light days during the previous 2 routines, will be moved to the light day.

Diet has recently been changed, so i shall leave it the way it is.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Adrian!  How are you enjoying your time off? Are you feeling any better? I hope you didn't get really sick?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!  How are you enjoying your time off? Are you feeling any better? I hope you didn't get really sick?


Hey Emma 
It wasnt too bad. I think i caught it in time and i feel i should be back to normal by the weekend. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2006)

Adrian?  Where are you? Everything ok? You have not updated for 4 days!  I hope you are not still sick?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Adrian?  Where are you? Everything ok? You have not updated for 4 days!  I hope you are not still sick?


Hey Emma. Am feeling much better. Just a very mild cold lingering . Tonight will be the first day back at the gym. Will update results tomorrow


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yay!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 15, 2006)

*Full Body3 A - 15Mar06 (week 1)*

Leg press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 390x6,6,6
Med grip Seated rows - wu 90x8, 120x6 - 135x8, 150x8, 165x7
DB Incline - 55x8,8,6
Pushdowns SS DB Curls - 80x12/35x10, 100x12/35x10, 110x12/35x10
Chest Dips - bw+25x10,10,7
Crunches - 20x15,14,13

Leg Press - Same weights and reps as the previous routine. Didint want to push things as this was the first wo after a week off.

Rows - That took away my regular row machine  I had planned to do WG rows on it but i had to use Life Fitness Seated Row machine. Cant go WG on those. OH well, i'll have to make some tweaks to my routine to compensate.

Inclines - Increased angle of the bench. So i went down a DB. Got to max rr for the first two sets. Hopefully i should get to max rr soon.

Pushdowns SS Curls - The took away my regular pushdown machine  The one i used to use had a back pad. That way i could focus on touching my back to the pad to prevent cheating. But since the machine was awol, i used the cable machine. I did more weight than i previously did at the other machine that i used several months ago. Was surprised at that Also didnt really feel it in my Tris. Curls were the same as previously.

Chest dips - These went down a rep or two.

Crunches - same old.. same old.. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

As much as i love the Full Body wo, i think for the next one i should try something diff and then come back to it.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 15, 2006)

Workouts are looking pretty solid.  How's the weight loss coming along?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2006)

Good to see ya back Adrian!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking pretty solid.  How's the weight loss coming along?


Weight loss seems to be working. I didnt record anything last week as i was sick during the wrrk and wasnt feeling like eating much. But looks like i did loose some on my waist.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good to see ya back Adrian!!


Thanks Tom. Hopefully i'll be done with this cut by the end of this cycle.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Adrian 

Good to see you back!  Just wanted to say a quick hi before I head out of town! Have fun over the next few days!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian
> 
> Good to see you back!  Just wanted to say a quick hi before I head out of town! Have fun over the next few days!


Hey Emma. Hope you had a fun time at the wedding


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2006)

*Full Body3 B - 17Mar06 (Week1)*

DL's - wu 205x8, 225x6 - 245x10,9,10
Low HS rows - wu 90x10, 180x8 - 270x8,8,8
BB Decline Press - 145x10,10,8
Standing DB militaries - 30x11,10,9
Calves - 0 (no energy/mood)

Not a good wo at all. Was a busy week. On tuesday night i had to work at 2am and what should have been a 20-30min job turned out to be a little over 2 hours. On thursday we had to get something done and some of us stayed back until 10pm at the office, so i missed this wo which was scheduled for that evening. But i took the next day off and did the wo.

Usually I wo after meal#4 on weekdays and Meal#3 on weekends. But yesterday I wanted to get it done earlier and went after Meal#2. Didnt have much energy. I was surprised at how heavy the weights felt!

Last routine, I was doing Sumo DL's @280/7-8reps. I dropped by 35lbs and still couldnt get to 12reps for Dl's on this wo. BB Decline, i was doing 180/7-8reps. And this time i did 145 at barely 10reps. Standing DB militaries i was doing 40's @ 9-10 reps and this time even 30's was tough 

Hopefully this is just a one off thing and i should be back on track soon. One thing i did realise, that by going after Meal#2, i didnt have enough energy and did feel a bit light headed, especially during the DL's. I took the wo a bit easy so as to enable me to complete majority of it. Hence it took 110mins (with no calves) compared to the usual 90 mins.

And Lower back and hams are mildly sore today. They havent been sore in a while.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	--	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	--	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	--	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	--	137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%	--	138.2	24.4		34.5"
25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%	--	140.0	22.8		34.5"
4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%	14.5%	137.1	22.3		34.10"
11-Mar-2006 - No record
18-Mar-2006	156.2	14.0%	14.8%	134.3	21.9		33.60"

There is quite a drop in weight during the past 2 weeks. During my week off, i wasnt feeling too well. Seems i might have lost quite some LBM in the past 3 weeks. 

But waist has gone down as well, which is my main focus. I would like to get down to 31-32" before i change back to a bulk and i hope i can get there by the end of this routine. Not too worried if i dont get to 10% bf. Hopefully next week will show if these results are really bad or on track.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like the fat is rolling off my friend.  Keep on truckin'.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2006)

*Full Body3 C - 19Mar06 (Week 1)*

Skipped wo today. I planned to go and wanted to get back on track. But just didnt feel like it. Felt very lethargic and heavy in the head. So i decided to take the day off. Nice! a day off just when i took the whole previous week off  Hope i am not falling off the wagon. That used to happen frequently in the past but hasnt happened since i got to IM and got serious with my diet. Lets see how this week plays out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: strange, Hammies and lower back still mildly sore after fridays wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like the fat is rolling off my friend.  Keep on truckin'.


Thanks CP. I keep eyeing my shrinking waist and hope it will continue to do so. I  would like to be done with this by the end of this routine and go back to bulking


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 20, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
> 4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%	14.5%	137.1	22.3		34.10"
> 11-Mar-2006 - No record
> 18-Mar-2006	156.2	14.0%	14.8%	134.3	21.9		33.60"


 Look at that waist! Eep - you are going to have a smaller waist than me soon! 



Looks good Adrian - I dare say the decrease in lean mass is because you have been out of action for a little while (decreased working out will tend to decrease intra-muscular glycogen stores - and this can look like decreased lean mass). Once you get back into the gym (  and you WILL get back into the gym  ) you will probably find that this corrects itself.

The fact that your waise came down another 0.5 inches is a good sign that the weight was likely more fat than indicated. 

 But it looks like the cycling is working so keep it up!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Look at that waist! Eep - you are going to have a smaller waist than me soon!


No matter how small it gets, I'm sure I wont have great looking abs as you do 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good Adrian - I dare say the decrease in lean mass is because you have been out of action for a little while (decreased working out will tend to decrease intra-muscular glycogen stores - and this can look like decreased lean mass). Once you get back into the gym (  and you WILL get back into the gym  ) you will probably find that this corrects itself.
> 
> The fact that your waise came down another 0.5 inches is a good sign that the weight was likely more fat than indicated.
> 
> But it looks like the cycling is working so keep it up!


The shrinking waist is the only thing keeping me going. Well, that was the plan behind this cut anyway. This evening is a wo. Presently I feel like doing the wo later today. Hopefully my mood wont change later today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 22, 2006)

*Full Body3 A - 21Mar06 (week 2)*

Leg Press - wu 180x8, 270x6 - 390x8,7,7
Seated Rows - wu 120x8, 135x6 - 165x8,8,8
DB Incline Press - 55x8,8,7
Rope Pushdowns SS DB Curls - 90x12/35x11, 90x12/35x10, 90x12/35x10
Chest Dips - bw+25x7,8,8

Leg Press - +2 reps on the 1st set. +1 on the next 2 sets. Could have pushed to max out, but decided not to do too much. Will def max out next week.

Rows - Got to max rr. Will move to next plate next week.

Inclines - Missed max rr by 1 rep on 3rd set.  also need to get form down properly with this slightly higher angle on the bench. I feel i am a bit off. Biggest issue is holding my shoulder blades together and flat. 

Pushdowns SS DB Curls - Decided to use the rope. Had to reduce weight by 20lbs (compared to lasrt week) but managed to get to max rr. Only managed 1 extra rep on the 1st set for curls.

Dips - They took away the usual dip/leg raise contraption i use to do dips on and the other one was busy  so i used another dip contraption. On this one, the bars are at an angle. So one side i can do wide grip and the other narrow. I used the narrow side. I'll use the wide side on the other heavy wo day on sat. However reps are down. I was doing 9-11 reps and this time i only managed 7-8. Could be the angle and hand placement. Besides i was feeling quite hungry  by this time and could have had a bite or two of a DB if it was edible 

I'v decided to remove the  ab work fro the 2x heavy days and do them 1x on the light day only. I think my abs get enough of a wo with the heavy lifts. Anyone thinks that a bad idea, let me know.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2006)

Whoo-Hoo you went to the gym  !! Good looking workout Adrian!

abs - It's up to  If that's how you feel then just experiment with doing them the one day. Although if you were to do abs just once I'd probably do them in your workout were you don't have alot of the big movements that hit your core (such as your last workout). Me personally i do abs 4x per week.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks CP. I keep eyeing my shrinking waist and hope it will continue to do so. I  would like to be done with this by the end of this routine and go back to bulking



I feel you there.  Cutting seems so lame, but goddamn it feels good to be confident.  At the same time, seeing massive increases in strength feels so good to.  Such is life.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoo-Hoo you went to the gym  !! Good looking workout Adrian!
> 
> abs - It's up to  If that's how you feel then just experiment with doing them the one day. Although if you were to do abs just once I'd probably do them in your workout were you don't have alot of the big movements that hit your core (such as your last workout). Me personally i do abs 4x per week.


Ya, dragged my skinny ass to the gym  . Since i am doing a full body wo, i think my abs get worked out anyway. So i gues a reduction in direct ab work is a good thing. wow 4x a week. Thats quite a wo


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you there.  Cutting seems so lame, but goddamn it feels good to be confident.  At the same time, seeing massive increases in strength feels so good to.  Such is life.


True that, true that!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2006)

*Full Body3 B - 23Mar06 (week 2)*

DL's - wu 205x8, 225x6 - 245x10,9,8
Lows HS Lat rows - wu 90x8, 180x6 -  250x10,10,8
BB Decline press - 145x12,10,9
Standing DB Militaries - 30x12,10,8
Weighted abs - 15x7,9,8
Standing calves - 155x12,12,12

DL's - wow these felt heavy today. lost 2 reps on the 3rd set. However i also tried to keep RI to 2.5 mins. Instead of the usual 3.5mins. So that could have been a factor.

Rows - reduced weight by 20lbs and got 2 more reps on the first two sets. Noticed that i wasnt able to pull as far back as i could on the wu sets. I was ~6" short. Wil reduce by another 20lbs next week and try for a better rom.

Decline - +2 on the first set and +1 on the 3rd. Still a way off to get to max rr. Though the weights are lower by 30lbs, i'm using a closer grip this time.

Milits - +1 on the first set -1 on the 3rd. did these with an almost strict 60sec RI. But they have seriously gone down. On the previous routine i was doing 40's for 8-10 reps. Was feeling hungry by this time. felt like quickly sneaking into my locker and taking a couple of swigs of my pwo shake 

Abs - These have def gone down a bit. I was doing ~10 reps and this time they were all under 10. But i was a bit wiped by this time and didnt put too much effort into them. Besides they took away my regular bench  they have been moving a lot of equipment around lately. Sone areas now seem to have more space. Who wants to bet that they will bring in more cardio equipment?

Calves - same old same old...Need to focus on a better rom.

Am beginning to suspect that my lowered bw and reduced cals are beginning to effect the numbers.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Am beginning to suspect that my lowered bw and reduced cals are beginning to effect the numbers.



Maybe you should add some more emphasis on heavy lifting.  You aren't going to gain any muscle mass on a cut, most likely.  However, it is still possible to improve neural factors related to strength.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Maybe you should add some more emphasis on heavy lifting.  You aren't going to gain any muscle mass on a cut, most likely.  However, it is still possible to improve neural factors related to strength.


You mean do some sets lower than 6 reps? The other 2 full body wo days are  are 6-8 reps. Are you suggesting something like 4-6 one one day and 6-8 on the other?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You mean do some sets lower than 6 reps? The other 2 full body wo days are  are 6-8 reps. Are you suggesting something like 4-6 one one day and 6-8 on the other?


I agree... 

All three routines could be done with either a 4-6 reps for major lifts or a 5 x 5 or 3 x 3 type set up. Then throw in a few assistance exercises at 6-8 reps, 8-10 or 10-12 reps.

For example, using your last workout it could be something like:
*DL's -* 
Warm up with:
1 x 5 reps (50% 1 RM), 1 x 5 reps (60% 1 RM), 1 x 3 reps (70-75% 1 RM)
Then do your working sets - Either 3 x 5 reps or 3 x 3 reps (set at a desired 1 RM - eg: 85%, then increase each week).

*BB Press - * (swap this to flat press and do these before lat exercises)
There are two ways you could then do this -
You could do the same warm-up format as above then do working sets in the 3-5 rep range (but do pyramiding up to a high RM rather than doing straight sets) - so for example you would do 1 x set at 75%, 1 x set at 80% and 1 x set at 85%.

OR - 
You could simply move back to a 3-4 sets x 6-8 rep scheme

*Lows HS Lat rows -* (or pull ups/lat pulls??)
For this, you could would do a 4 x 6-8 reps scheme. 

*Standing DB Militaries -* 
For this you could either do 2-3 sets of 6-8 or 2-3 sets of 8-10.

*Weighted abs & Standing calves -*
Something like 2-3 sets each of 6-12 (abs) and 8-15 (calves)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 25, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	--	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	--	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	--	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	--	137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%	--	138.2	24.4		34.5"
25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%	--	140.0	22.8		34.5"
4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%	14.5%	137.1	22.3		34.10"
11-Mar-2006		No Record					
18-Mar-2006	156.2	14.0%	14.8%	134.3	21.9		33.60"
25-Mar-2006	155.0	13.0%	14.2%	134.9	20.2		33.25"

*Verdict:
LBM = -1.9
FAT = -5.8
Waist = -1.75"*

BF according to the scale showed up at 13% for the first time this morning on this cycle. So i wouldnt count on it...yet.

The calipers ... ummm.. my chest i can get 14mm, abs 22mm, but my quad i just cant seem to pinch anything! If i hold some skin i can get a reading, but if i let go, the caliper dosent hold on at all. I tried several times and settled for 8mm.

Anyway, bf% is not much of a concern. Since my waist has gone down, that works for me. 

In case anyone didnt notice, I havent been doing any cardio since i started the new routine. Since i seem to be loosing anyway, i dont think i need to put any extra strain on my system... right? right???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I agree...
> 
> All three routines could be done with either a 4-6 reps for major lifts or a 5 x 5 or 3 x 3 type set up. Then throw in a few assistance exercises at 6-8 reps, 8-10 or 10-12 reps.


Thanks Emma. I'll do the sets and reps as suggested.

I'hv never done a routine with low reps as i always used to do stuff in the 8-12 range mostly. So I'll start with the 3x5. Not sure about doing the 3x3 right now. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> BB Press -  (swap this to flat press and do these before lat exercises)


My previous 2 fullbody wo's were legs-chest-back. So for this one, i decided to switch to legs-back-chest. But if you suggest sticking to legs-chest-back, i could. 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> There are two ways you could then do this -
> You could do the same warm-up format as above then do working sets in the 3-5 rep range (but do pyramiding up to a high RM rather than doing straight sets) - so for example you would do 1 x set at 75%, 1 x set at 80% and 1 x set at 85%.
> 
> OR -
> ...


I usually do a wu for legs and the frist upper exercise on this fullbody routine. I guess i should include a wu for the second upper as well.

So you suggest that legs 3x5 and chest and back in the 3x 6-8 or 3x5 with pyramid up? right?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 25, 2006)

Results look fantastic Adrian!  WOO HOO!! 

(and skipping the cardio is fine... As long as you are losing right? Pfftt... who cares about cardiovascular health!  ).


And just quickly (have to go) - the info on sets/reps was just for that workout.... 

So just pulling three workouts out it could be:

1.
Squat (flat sets of 3-5 x 5)
high row  (pyramiding of 3-5 x 5)
incline bench (6-8 rep stuff)
more back stuff (6-8 rep)
other stuff (10-12 rep stuff)

2. 
Bench (flat sets)
Leg press (pyramiding)
back movement (6-8 rep stuff)
Shoulder stuff (6-8 reps stuff)
other stuff (10-12 rep stuff)

3.
DL (flat sets)
bench (pyramiding)
back stuff (6-8 reps)
Shoulder stuff (6-8 reps stuff)
Other stuff (10-12 rep stuff)


I don't know - that is sort of a variation on a 5 x 5 program but there are other things you can try.


(and warm up for the first upper/lower move is all that is needed)

 time... must... go!! I'll try to write more later!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Results look fantastic Adrian!  WOO HOO!!


Thanks Emma 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> (and skipping the cardio is fine... As long as you are losing right? Pfftt... who cares about cardiovascular health!  ).


 I'll shall include some cardio when i go back to bulking/summer or if my present fat loss stalls. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And just quickly (have to go) - the info on sets/reps was just for that workout....


Thanks again.. just to put it all in prespective, i'v incorporated your suggestions into the routine as follows. (not incl 3x warmups for lower and first upper).

*Workout A*
DL's 4x5
Seated Rows 4x5 (pyramid up)
DB Incline Press 3x 6-8
Pushdowns SS Curls 3x 8-10
Dips 3x 6-8

*Workout B*
Leg Press 4x5 (pyramid up)
Low HS Lat Pulls 3x 6-8
BB Decline Press 3x 6-8
Standing militaries 3x 6-8
Weighted Leg raises 3x 10-12
Standing Claves 3x12-15
*
Workout C*
Back Squats 4x5
Flat BB Bench 4x5 (pyramid up)
HS Pulldowns 3x 6-8
EZ BB Preachers SS DB Overhead Tri Ext 3x 8-10
Dips 3x6-8

I'll also read up on some threads on this type of heavy training and make any changes that may seem like a good idea.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2006)

*Full Body3 C - 25Mar06 (week 2)*

Back squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x3 - 185x4, 185x2, 165x4, 165x5
HS Pull downs - wu 110x5, 120x4, 130x4 - 160x5, 180x5, 200x5
Flat BB Bench - 175x1, 135x5, 145x5, 155x5, 165x3
EZ BB Preacher curls SS DB Tri Entns - 70x8/70x8, 70x8/70x8, 70x7/70x8
Dips - bw+30x7,8,8

Squats - So i decided to give the 5x5 routine a try for this wo. I was supposed to try front squats, but since this is a heavy wo, i decided to do it with back squats as i am more used to the motion. The first set was not bad at all. I felt brave and I thought i could do 3 reps on the 2nd set and decided to attempt the third rep. 

Went down for the 3rd rep and couldnt get back up. Got stuck in that position. Dont remember, but i think i relaxed my muscles for a sec and exhaled/inhaled and tried to push again. Movement was as slow as molasses in january. Got up a couple of inches or so and couldnt get further. 

So i had to condede defeat and lowered the BB to the saftey pins and crawled out from under it in an undignified manner  I reduced the weight for the next set and got to max rr. So i guess my limit on these is ~170x4-5

Pulldowns - got to max rr for all sets. But i think i need to reduce a bit to get a better rom. With the 3rd set (the heaviest), i couldnt pull all the way back.

Bench - Again i had my weight percentage calculated, but didnt want to run around the gym looking for tiny weights to make a small difference. Again i felt brave and loaded it up to the next 10lbs. Got out one glorious rep  for the first set. Quickly reduced weight and tried again. got to max rr and pyramided up. Guess my max limit is ~160x4-5. Just shows my chicken legs, as i can bench almost as much as i can squat 

Preachers SS Tri Extnx - upped weight by 10lbs on the preacher and did the 70lb DB for tri extns. Missed min rr by 1rep for the last set on preachers. Not a bad performance on these.

Dips - went up to the next DB. Didnt think i would make it to min rr. But i made it to max rr  was pleasently surprised. Next time will try 35lb DB.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saw 'V for Vendetta' yesterday. Good movie. I liked it a lot. A solid story behind it. Not a whole lot of senseless action with 20mins of bullets flying around nonstop like most of those action movies  . 

I liked that they kept the man behind the mask, behind the mask. No cheesy revelation. 

In the trailer when they show Natalie Portman getting her head shaved, i thought it might be something where she is recruited into some group and goes from tame girl to tough girl  Good thing it didnt play out that way. 

Also saw the trailers of 'Pirates of the Carribean' and 'X3'. Cant wait for those to come out this summer


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You mean do some sets lower than 6 reps? The other 2 full body wo days are  are 6-8 reps. Are you suggesting something like 4-6 one one day and 6-8 on the other?



Use your 4-6RM, not just 4-6 reps on a set.  For example, if you can get 3 sets of 4 repetitions then that is probably your 5-6RM.  If you do 3 sets of 3 repetitions, then that is probably more like your 4-5RM.  Yeah, that's my suggestion though.  I have always lifted pretty heavy in general and it has given me good results.  I would say that I have always stuck in the 4-8 range for the most part, although I certainly venture higher or lower than that (I have to force myself to go lighter sometimes).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Use your 4-6RM, not just 4-6 reps on a set.  For example, if you can get 3 sets of 4 repetitions then that is probably your 5-6RM.  If you do 3 sets of 3 repetitions, then that is probably more like your 4-5RM.


ok, So in other words 3x 3-4 reps is what i should target? and for all sets (legs/chest/back) on all 3 wo days? I guess with that set up i would have to do a deload week in ~4 weeks?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Saw 'V for Vendetta' yesterday. Good movie. I liked it a lot. A solid story behind it. Not a whole lot of senseless action with 20mins of bullets flying around nonstop like most of those action movies  .
> 
> I liked that they kept the man behind the mask, behind the mask. No cheesy revelation.
> 
> In the trailer when they show Natalie Portman getting her head shaved, i thought it might be something where she is recruited into some group and goes from tame girl to tough girl  Good thing it didnt play out that way.


Agreed!! hahaha we boths aw this movie on the same night.
We go there about 20 minutes  later though so I never got to see the trailers 
I'm seeing UltraViolet tomorrow .. it'll probably be bad, but I have to see it, I love Milia Jovoich (just becuas she did the Resident Evil movies .. my favorite series of games). But *fingers crossed* myabe there's like a slight chance it'll be alright.

PS update this thing! You better be working out  LOL.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Agreed!! hahaha we boths aw this movie on the same night.
> We go there about 20 minutes  later though so I never got to see the trailers
> I'm seeing UltraViolet tomorrow .. it'll probably be bad, but I have to see it, I love Milia Jovoich (just becuas she did the Resident Evil movies .. my favorite series of games). But *fingers crossed* myabe there's like a slight chance it'll be alright.


 I like getting there for the trailers. I'm pretty good in judging if i will like a movie by watching the trailer.

I think Ultraviolet is prob not so good. I think its it prob in the same category as Charlize Theron's Aeonflux.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> PS update this thing! You better be working out  LOL.


Sun & Mon are my two days off. I have a wo tonight. It will be updated tomorrow.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2006)

*Full Body3 A - 28Mar06 (week 3)*

Leg Press - wu 230x5, 280x5 320x3 - 400x4,4,4
Seated Rows Machine - wu 105x5, 125x5, 150x3 - 170x5, 180x5, 185x5
DB Incline Press - 60x5,3,5
Rope Push Downs SS Chin Ups - 110x8/bwx8, 120x8/bw+20x8, 120x8/bw+25x7
Dips - 35x8,6,6

Leg press - Did well on these. I could have pushed out 1 more rep but decided not to go that far. Maybe next week. I looked at a heavy wo that i did once at the end of my carb cycle cut last year and i did 450lbs 3x5. So i need to catch up to that.

Rows - Did well on these too. Will increase weight next week. Considering if i should switch these to BB bent over rows or maybe i'll save the bent overs for the next routine.  

Inclines - Lost focus/form on the 2rd set and didnt make it to max rr. But i'll try the 65 DB's next week.

Pushdowns SS Chin ups - Will increase weights on pushdowns next week. Decided to switch DB curls for chinups. Tried the first set with bw and got to max rr. Tried bw+20lb on the 2nd and got to max rr. Then someone stole my db while I was doing pushdowns.  So i tried a 25lb one and nearly got to max rr. Did well on these, but this was not really a SS. The cable machines were busy and I had to wait between all pushdown and chin up sets.

Dips - Went up to the next DB and got into rr.

Not a bad wo at all. The gym was busier than usual for some unknown reason so i did have to spend some extra time waiting around for equitment for the Inclines and pushdowns/chinups. Even so, i finished bit earlier than my usual time as i tried to keep a 2min RI between all sets.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ok, So in other words 3x 3-4 reps is what i should target? and for all sets (legs/chest/back) on all 3 wo days? I guess with that set up i would have to do a deload week in ~4 weeks?



3x3 works well, yeah.  I wouldn't make every single set 3x3.  Maybe one exercise each session; the first session prioritize a leg movements, then a press, then a pull, or something like that.  A deload in 4 weeks sounds fine to me too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 3x3 works well, yeah.  I wouldn't make every single set 3x3.  Maybe one exercise each session; the first session prioritize a leg movements, then a press, then a pull, or something like that.  A deload in 4 weeks sounds fine to me too.


Cool. Thanks. I've reworked my routine your and Emmas suggestions.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2006)

*Full Body3 B - 30Mar06 (Week 3)*

BB Flat Bench - wo 120x5, 135x5, 145x3 - 165x4, 175x2,2
DL's - wu 145x5, 195x5, 220x3 - 255x6,6,8
Low HS Lat pulls - 270x6,6,7
Standing DB Militaries - 35x8, 40x8, 45x6
Int/Ext R.Cuff - 30x10,10,10
Standing Calves - 175x10,9,8

Bench - Got 4 reps at 165 on the 1st set. Could have gotten 5, maybe. Decided to up weight by 10lbs. Could only get 2 reps. I dont have a spotter so didnt want to attempt a 3rd rep. 

DL's - first 2 sets felt good but i didnt push myself. Maybe i could have gotten to max rr. But the last 2 routines have been with legs first. This time i was doing dl's after chest. So i was a bit cautious. However on the 3rd set, i took a 1-2sec rest at the top and squeezed out 2 more reps and got to max rr. But next week i'll use the same weight and try and get 8reps on all 3 sets before increasing the weight.  

Lat Pulls - Weight was just right to get into rr. But rom was compromised a bit as i wasnt able to pull all the way back. Hopefully that will improve. 

Milits - 35's were easy. 40's were good. 45's were just right. On a previous routine, i could do 45's for 4 to maybe 5 reps. Seems like these have improved. 

R.Cuff - Got to max rr. will try 35's next time. 

Standing calves - did these a bit slow and tried to lift as high as poss to get a full rom. Felt good. need to focus on that from now on rather than just going up and down and up and... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Finished this wo in record time (75mins), Usually these wo take me 90-95 mins but thats with higher reps. I used a 2min RI for main lifts an 1 min for accessory lifts. I think time can still be improved a bit as i would like to get accustomed to a lower RI. 

So this wo marks a heavy wo for all 3 types of wo. I know my numbers arent anything to write home about as they are kinda  Hopefully i'll get better at them.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 31, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Cool. Thanks. I've reworked my routine your and Emmas suggestions.


Hey Adrian! 

Sorry I have disappeared! 

I just wanted to post this link for you. It has information on basic 5 x 5 routines and the exercises/loadings etc. You don't have to look at it - but it was just incase you want to read up a little on the subject!



ps: I think your workouts and the weights you are pulling are looking great!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian!
> 
> Sorry I have disappeared!
> 
> I just wanted to post this link for you. It has information on basic 5 x 5 routines and the exercises/loadings etc. You don't have to look at it - but it was just incase you want to read up a little on the subject!


Hey Emma. Hope you are not overworked 
Thanks for the link. I'll def read up on it.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: I think your workouts and the weights you are pulling are looking great!


Thanks  I'd like them to get better. And hopfully in time they will.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	--	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	--	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	--	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	--	137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%	--	138.2	24.4		34.5"
25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%	--	140.0	22.8		34.5"
4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%	14.5%	137.1	22.3		34.10"
11-Mar-2006							
18-Mar-2006	156.2	14.0%	14.8%	134.3	21.9		33.60"
25-Mar-2006	155.0	13.0%	14.2%	134.9	20.2		33.25"
1-Apr-2006	153.8	14.0%	13.6%	132.3	21.5		33.00"

So, it looks like last weeks 13%bf on the scale was a fluke as it didnt happen again since.  Calipers showed 14mm chest, 20mm waist and 8mm quad. There was drop of 2mm on waist.

Weight has dropped and so has waist. I guess thats a good indicator that i am not just loosing LBM, but fat too.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: I think your workouts and the weights you are pulling are looking great!



Agreed!!
I would kill to be able to push around that amount of weight in the gym!
If you want to see sucky then look at my weights 

Your results look great!! 2" off you waist is great!!
How much farther are you thinking of cutting?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Agreed!!
> I would kill to be able to push around that amount of weight in the gym!
> If you want to see sucky then look at my weights


 I think you are doing pretty well. Am sure you'll be doing more than me in no time!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Your results look great!! 2" off you waist is great!!
> How much farther are you thinking of cutting?


At the begining my focus was to get to 10% bf. But the weekly bf calc seems a bit off. Lately i have been considering getting to 30-31" waist OR 150lb, whichever comes first. I think the 150 will come first coz considering the way things are progressing, i predict i'll get to max 32" @150. I cant decide what to do


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

A suggestion if you want to go really hard on the bench press.  Slide a bench into a power rack.  Set the pins so that the bar is just above your chest when laying flat, but the pins fall below chest level when you retract your scapula.  I do it all the time on max attempts so I don't have to ask douche bags who don't know what they're doing to spot me.  Heh.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> A suggestion if you want to go really hard on the bench press.  Slide a bench into a power rack.  Set the pins so that the bar is just above your chest when laying flat, but the pins fall below chest level when you retract your scapula.  I do it all the time on max attempts so I don't have to ask douche bags who don't know what they're doing to spot me.  Heh.


Thanks for the tip. I've done that previously. But the only time i can do it is if i train on weekends when the gym is not so busy. I def plan to do that on my next routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 2, 2006)

*Full Body3 C - 01Apr06 (week 3)*

ATG back squats - 115x5, 125x5 , 155x3 - 175x3, 180x3, 185x3
HS Pulldowns - wu 115x5, 140x5, 160x3 - 190x6,6, 180x8
BB Decline Bench - 175x8,7,6
EZ BB Preachers SS Db Overhead Extns - 70x10/75x6, 70x7/75x6, 70x6/75x6
Dips - bw+35x4,7,7

Squats - 1st set seemed easy so i increased by 5lb. 2nd was good so i increased by 5lb. 3rd was just right. 3rd rep came up a bit slow and i had to focus to really push as i didnt want to get stuck under the bar as last week.

Pulldowns - 190 was good, but i didnt seem to get a complete rom, so i reduced weight and got to max rr. Will try 185 next week.

Declines - these seem to be comming along nicely. I set my grip with index finger just outside the rings. Closer grip and reps/weights go down. But since i am doing arm work, no need to make this a tri focussed exercise and i decided to keep it a chest exercise.

Preachers SS Extns - +2 reps on preachers for the 1st set. But lost a rep on the 2nd. No change on the 3rd set. Went up to 75 DB for tri extns. First time using a 75lb DB in my life  Hauling it overhead immediately after curls was task. But managed to get to min rr on all 3 sets. Rom was a bit compromised, but i'll just have to practice on it.

Dips - went up to next DB. Got 4 reps out on the 1st set and db slipped from my feet. But did well on the remaining 2 sets. Could feel some strain on my anterior delts, though. Am considering buying a dip belt, but presently i dont want to haul any more stuff around.

Good wo. ~2mins RI for leg work and ~1 min for the rest. completed this wo in 75mins (skipped ab work). Still need to be a bit quicker between exercises.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2006)

*Full Body3 A - 04Apr06 (week 4)*

Seated Rows machine - wu 105x5, 135x5, 165x3 - 210x3,3,3
Leg Press - wu 230x5, 280x5, 320x3 - 390x7,7,7
DB Incline Press - 60x7,7,5
Pushdowns SS Chin Ups - 120x8/30x6, 120x8/30x5, 120x8/30x5
Dips - 35x8,8,8
Weighted Leg Raises - 15x8,8,7

Seated Rows - did 3 reps for all 3 sets. But need to improve form as there was a bit of cheating (leaning back to pull).

Leg Press - These were good but not upto par. On a previous routine i did 3 sets @400x6. So i need to improve on them. But also need to keep in mind i used 2min RI here as opposed to 3min for legs that i did on the previous routine. But i'll get the heavier weights up 

Inclines - did well for the first 2 sets, but missed min rr for the 35rd. These have gone down as well. I did 3 sets @60x8 on the previous rouitne, but again with a 3min RI as opposed to a 2min ri for this one.

Pushdowns SS Chin Ups - same weight as last time, but for all 3 sets and got to max rr. Couldnt find the 25lb DB for chinups. Damn DB thieves . So i decided to try the 30lb. didnt do too badly, though.

Dips - got to max rr for all 3 sets. Which is +1 rep for all sets compared to last week.

Leg raises - these need to improve. I was able to get 9-10reps on the previous routine. So need to work on that.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A thought struck me during this routine. Now that it has been changed to have 1 heavy set per wo (and i have changed curls for chinups on this day), maybe i should drop the dips for this routine. This is just to ease up a bit on the shoulders. I dont feel any problem and it is just precautionary thinking. So, good idea or dosent matter and leave them in?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was reading this post from trouble and considering taking NAC.  It is suggested to be taken on an empty stomach. With the constant eating, i think the only time my stomach will be empty is after the autopsy!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip. I've done that previously. But the only time i can do it is if i train on weekends when the gym is not so busy. I def plan to do that on my next routine.



Yeah, I miss my dungeon.  I never had to wait around no matter what; my equipment, my house, my rules.  Plus it's nice to squat barefoot and shirtless.  Hehe.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I miss my dungeon.  I never had to wait around no matter what; my equipment, my house, my rules.  Plus it's nice to squat barefoot and shirtless.  Hehe.


I'v never worked out at home. But yeah, it does sound nice to wo at your own pace in your own space.

But squatting barefoot?  i thought it was always a good idea to have footwear on, especially for arch support when squatting


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2006)

*Full Body3 B - 06Apr06 (week 4)*

BB Flat Bench  - wu 120x5, 135x5, 145x3 - 175x3,3,4
Dl's - 165x5, 195x5, 220x3 - 255x8,8,8
Low HS Lat pulls - 270x8,8,8
Standing Militaries - 45x8,6,5
Int/Ext R.Cuff  - 35x9,9,9
Standing Calves - 175x10,10,10

Bench - Last week i did 2 reps @175 for the 2nd and 3rd set. This wo i got 3 reps out for the first 2 sets. I felt i had a little bit more in me and got 4 reps out on the 3rd set. So next week will increase weight by 5lbs.

DL's - Got to max rr. Will increase weight by 5lbs next week.

Lat Pulls - Got to max rr but rom was a bit compromised. Will reduce by 10lb next weight to train a better rom before moving weights up.

Milits - Did the 45's db this time. Reps were a bit shakey. Missed rr of 3rd set by 1 rep. But feels like it will improve next week.

R.Cuff - went up to the next DB. Could have gotten to max rr, but decided not to push too much too soon. Should def be able to get to max rr next week.

Standing calves - Got to max rr. Still need to practice getting to a full rom.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 8, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
21-Jan-2006	163.4	15.0%	--	138.9	24.5		35.25"
28-Jan-2006	163.6	15.0%	--	139.1	24.5		35.25"
4-Feb-2006	161.6	15.0%	--	137.4	24.2		34.80"
11-Feb-2006	162.2	15.0%	--	137.9	24.3		34.80"
18-Feb-2006	162.6	15.0%	--	138.2	24.4		34.5"
25-Feb-2006	162.8	14.0%	--	140.0	22.8		34.5"
4-Mar-2006	159.4	14.0%	14.5%	137.1	22.3		34.10"
11-Mar-2006	No Record						
18-Mar-2006	156.2	14.0%	14.8%	134.3	21.9		33.60"
25-Mar-2006	155.0	13.0%	14.2%	134.9	20.2		33.25"
1-Apr-2006	153.8	14.0%	13.6%	132.3	21.5		33.00"
8-Apr-2006	153.4	13.0%	13.6%	133.5	19.9		32.8"

After going back to 14% last week, today bf showed up again at 13% for the first time this week  

Calipers showed 12mm chest, 20mm waist and 8mm quad. There was drop of 2mm on chest this week.

Minor weight and waist loss this week. Hope things arent slowing down.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'v never worked out at home. But yeah, it does sound nice to wo at your own pace in your own space.
> 
> But squatting barefoot?  i thought it was always a good idea to have footwear on, especially for arch support when squatting



That could be true.  I've never really looked into it.  It doesn't matter though, I never really squat barefoot anymore because I can't.  Heh.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
> 1-Apr-2006	153.8	14.0%	13.6%	132.3	21.5		33.00"
> 8-Apr-2006	153.4	13.0%	13.6%	133.5	19.9		32.8"


Looks like continued progress to me!!  Fantastic Adrian! Just stick to it! 

I don't know what you are talking about - your fat mass has continued to drop, and your waist is also down nearly 0.25 of an inch - so I do not think you have stalled or slowed at all! 

But if you are starting to get worried - you could always add in that cardio!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But if you are starting to get worried - you could always add in that cardio!


I was afraid you would say that  

But yes, i think i might need to throw the cardio back in for the rest of this routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That could be true.  I've never really looked into it.  It doesn't matter though, I never really squat barefoot anymore because I can't.  Heh.


It would be quite the sight running around shirtless and shoeless in the gym 

"No Shirt, No Shoes = No service"?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 9, 2006)

*Full Body3 C - 08Apr06 (week4)*

ATG Back squats - wu 120x5, 135x5, 150x3 - 185x3,3, 190x3
HS Pulldowns - wu 115x5, 140x5, 160x3 - 190x8,7,6
BB Decline Press - 175x8,8,7
EZ BB Preachers SS Overhead DB Tri Extns - 70x10/75x6, 70x9/75x8, 70x7/75x7
Dips - 35x8,8,8
Crunches - bwx15, 30x10,10

Squats - First 2 sets were good. So increased weight by 5lbs for the 3rd and got all 3 reps out. Hopefully by the end of this routine i will get to 200 and maybe beyond 

Pulldowns - These were ok. Dont think the weight will be increased until i can get all reps out with good form and rom.

Decline - comming along nicely. Hope that next week i can get to max rr 

Preachers SS Tri entns - couple of extra reps for 2nd and 3rd set on preachers. The DB seemed extra heavy for the tri extns. Hauling it up and down was a real pain. But the next sets got a bit better. Strange, my bi and tri weights are similar. Guess my Tris are lagging 

Crunches - Usual stuff.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 12, 2006)

*Full Body3 A - 11Apr06 (week 5)*

Seated Rows machine - wu 105x5, 135x5, 165x3 - 210x3,3,3
Leg Press - wu 230x5, 280x5, 320x3 - 390x8,8,7
DB Incline Press - 60x8,8,8
Rope Pushdowns SS chin ups - 120x8/30x8, 120x8/30x7, 120x8/30x5
Dips - 40x8,6,6
Weighted Leg raises - 15x10,9,8

Rows - same weights and reps as last time, but got a little better rom as well as did them a bit slower with a small pause.

Leg Press - +1 rep on the frist 2 sets. Missed max rr on 3rd set by 1 rep. I think i may have got it but since i improved on the first 2 sets, i decided not to push things.

Incline - Got to max rr for all 3 sets. For some reason i couldnt remember the level of the incline i was doing for this routine. Oh well. I opted for a lower angle using the 2nd slot.

Pushdowns SS chin ups - No biggie on the pushdowns. I barely feel it in my Tris. There are only 2 more plates on the machine and then i'd have maxed out  Got 2 extra reps on the first 2 sets. No change on the 3rd. The cables were busy so i couldnt really do a proper superset. But there was some progress nevertheless.

Weighted leg raises - My lower back hurt while doing these. Hurt like when you do DL's. Usually i feelt it in my lower back when i cu crunches. Occasionly  when i do weighted leg raises. This was one of those time. Dont know why, but i guess i wasnt holding my lower back arched properly. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Been feeling quite hungry especially on the off days. This has been happenning for the past few days. During the last weekend, i tried not to be lazy but didnt do anything strenious either. Seems that revved up my metab. 

The day before this wo (Monday) i was starving during the evening. I was laying on the couch watching T.V and almost ate the remote 

Thought I would wake up starving at night, but that hasnt happened. Hope these hunger sufferings produce some results, godammit


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2006)

<  >
Yesterday morning i noticed that someone bumped up a 2yr old diet thread of mine. I looked at my stats that i had posted back then. I was 165/16% (scale calc). I felt a bit down when i saw that. After 2 years i am now at ~153/13%  This is what gets to me. After all this time i seem to yo-yo between 150 and 170. Granted that i am much stronger than i was, but i want some size to show for it as well, dammit 

If the next bulk results in me having to cut back into the 150's next Jan, i am seriously going to have to see whats wrong with me or what i'm doing wrong along the way. 

One thing i learnt from this present cut is to be really _really _strict with cals and account for every scrap of food that i eat. With the exception a meal or two, i havent cheated at all in the past 4-5 weeks. Not even on weekends! Results are very good. I'll just have to follow the same regimin on the upcomming bulk. 
</  >

<  >
Later that day i went into the lunchroom for M#3. Some department must have had a lunch meeting and ordered Pizza. There was a left over pizza in the kitchen for anyone who wanted to have some. After getting annoyed and a bit dejected as explained above, i felt very tempted to have some. Believe me i could have simply inhaled the whole god-damn-diddly-dang thing!  

After delebrating for a few moments, i said 'ah screw it.. i'm gonna have some'. So i had 2 slices and saved my M#3 for another time. I needed some comfort food to satisfy my misery 

In the back of my mind, I did think it just _might _do me some good. I guess i was trying to convince myself to eat it guilt free. By the time i finished the pizza i thought might regret it the next morning and have turned back my fat loss clock 

But this morning, i was in for a pleasent surprise! I got a bit of a 'woosh' effect and the results were very good. In the past I did notice a bit of a woosh when i had a doughnut on friday mornings (courtesy of the office). I gotta try this woosh thing more often. I only hope the present results hold until the official measurement recording day comes along on Saturday morning.
</  >


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2006)

Woosh Effect = Love 

Don't worry about how much progress you've made in two years, worry about how things are in the PRESENT!
God I wish I know what I knew two years ago .. I wasted so much time. I think practically everyone starts off shitty, takes them a few months / years to actually learn proper training / diet habits and it's a big shocker of how much time you wasted doing what you thought was right ..

Arg .. I woke up the other night from hunger. It's not pleasent .. hopin gyou don't go through the same thing!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Woosh Effect = Love


Yea, i gotta make that a regular thing for the rest of this cut. I've got some waffles sitting in my freezer from the last cut of last year which i did a bit if carb cycling  If they havent passed their expiry date I'll have a waffle with some blueberryjam and wash it down with a protein powder only shake. While keeping the cals equal to the meal it is replacing. Hope that works. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Don't worry about how much progress you've made in two years, worry about how things are in the PRESENT!


I usually dont look back. But the only way to tell if you have moved forward and how much and how sucessfull you have been is to look at when and where you started out. But you are right. Working with the present is the best way to go.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> God I wish I know what I knew two years ago .. I wasted so much time. I think practically everyone starts off shitty, takes them a few months / years to actually learn proper training / diet habits and it's a big shocker of how much time you wasted doing what you thought was right ..


Yep yep.. the first year i considered more of a learning year. Gotta go thru the learning process.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Arg .. I woke up the other night from hunger. It's not pleasent .. hopin gyou don't go through the same thing!


 That hasent happened in a while. am not looking forward to that. But i dont think it will because with my reduced weight the cals are catching up to maintenence level.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yea, i gotta make that a regular thing for the rest of this cut. I've got some waffles sitting in my freezer from the last cut of last year which i did a bit if carb cycling  If they havent passed their expiry date I'll have a waffle with some blueberryjam and wash it down with a protein powder only shake. While keeping the cals equal to the meal it is replacing. Hope that works.


hahah .. just don't do it too often .. like once every 2 - 4 weeks. You could always try something similar to what I'm doing with the depletion and refeeds.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

So how are you liking the whole lifting real heavy gig?  Is it working for you?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahah .. just don't do it too often .. like once every 2 - 4 weeks. You could always try something similar to what I'm doing with the depletion and refeeds.


The very thought of that delepetion stuff makes me want to pass out!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So how are you liking the whole lifting real heavy gig?  Is it working for you?


I like it! I've never lifted in the 3rep range. Hence it is totally new to me.  So far lifts are doing well. I'll keep such a routine going at least until i'm done with this cut. Am considering Bill Starrs 5x5 routine next.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2006)

*Full Body3 B - 13Apr06 (week 5)*

BB Flat Bench - wu 120x5, 135x5, 155x3 - 180x2,3,3
DL's - wu 165x5, 195x5, 220x3 - 260x8,6,6
Low HS Lat pulls - 250x8,8,8
Standing DB Militaries - 45x8,6,5
Int/Ext R.Cuff - 35x10,10,10
Standing Calves - 175x9, 135x8, 115x9

Bench - Only managed to get 2 kinda shakey reps out on the 1st set. 2nd set was good. 3rd rep on the 3rd set came up slow and didnt get all the way to the top. I'll do the same weight next week and hopefully will get all 3reps on all sets done properly before increasing weight.

DL's - Increased weight by 5lb and got to max rr on the 1st set. Though there was a thread on dl's that i read earlier that worked on my mind a bit. I did buy straps yesterday so next week will tell if i can do the same weight using a pronated grip instead of a mixed one that i have been using upto now.  

Lat Pulls - Reduced weight by 20lbs. Got to max rr but did the reps with better rom and held for a small pause at the top of the pull.

Militaries - Exactly the same as last time. Counldnt even squeeze out a single extra rep. 

R.Cuff - +1rep on all sets and got to max rr. Dont know got this will work with 40's next week 

Standing calves - Was  reading a post from P-Funk where he suggested doing these with a 3-5count at the bottom. I tried it with 3 count at the top and 4 at the bottom. He was right, i had to reduce weight and didnt even get to max rr on any set  Good calf work, though. I'll do these this way hence forth.

Did Bench with 3min RI. DL's wernt happening with 60sec RI in this lifetime  . did them with 120sec, instead. The rest were 60sec RI. I need to get quicker moving from one exercises to the next if i can help it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 15, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%		136.8	26.0		35"
...
8-Apr-2006	153.4	13.0%	13.6%	133.5	19.9		32.8"
15-Apr-2006	152.6	13.0%	13.6%	132.8	19.8		32.8"

So my little woosh effect didnt last. The woosh resulted in 152.00/13% and waist was 32.25"  But the end result of the week is a small drop in weight and no real change in waist. 3x Cardio will be done commencing monday.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 16, 2006)

*Full Body3 C - 15Apr06*

ATG back Squats - wu 120x5, 135x5, 150x3 - 190x3,3,3
HS Pulldowns - wu 115x5, 140x5, 160x3 - 180x4, 190x7,8
BB Decline Press - 175x8,8,6
EZ BB Curls SS DB Overhead Tri Extns - 75x10/75x8, 75x10/75x8, 75x10/75x8
Dips - bw+40x8,7,5
crunches - bwx12,15,15

Squats - These went well. 200 shouldnt be too far away. 

Pulldowns -  I loaded up 180 and did 4 reps. For some reasonI thought i was doing a heavy set and wondered why it was sooo light realised this mistake before the next set and increased weight and reps.  

Decline - Thought i would get that one last rep on the 3rd set and get to max rr, but instead lost a rep on the 3rd set. But this could also be that i tried 1min RI for the remaining exercises after squats.

Curls SS Tris - Last time for some unknown reason i did 10reps for the first set and did the same for the 1st and 2nd set this week before realising that it was a max 8 rep set  Should have increased weight instead. Oh well... Tri extns were a bit tought. Getting that 75 DB overhead was a bit of a task. I did feel a small twinge for a split sec in my left shoulder while hoisting the DB overhead for all 3 sets. But i did get to max rr for all sets.

Dips - mixed results with this.

Crunches - weighted machine was busy, so i did bw crunches 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This marks ~4 weeks that i have been doing this strength/hypertrophy routine. I could continue, but i think i need to sort out a routine.   Have posted athread  and in the process of sorting it out.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 16, 2006)

I wish my waist was that small, you bastard.  Hehe.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I wish my waist was that small, you bastard.  Hehe.


 I'm just skinny-fat. I still need a better waist


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 17, 2006)

*New Routine*

So i got some excellent input on the new routine from P-Funk and CowPimp. At first P suggested to simply do a maintenence routine since i was on a cut and not to bother with the power stuff. But later posted a routine with power stuff in it.  Dont know why he changed his mind, but i'll be following what he laid out.
*
Mon -  lower power/upper strength*
squats- 8x2@60%
bench press- 3x3 @ 90%
_assistance work_
2-3 sets x 8-12 reps
RDL
one arm db row
triceps (CG Bench)

*Thu- upper power/lower strength*
speed bench- 8x2@60%
deadlift- 3x3@90% or 9x1@90%
_assistance work_
2-3 sets x 8-12 reps
Leg press
overhead DB press
pulldowns
biceps

*Sat - overal conditioning*
I'll alternate between the 3 options.

circuit A
10 reps per exercise
front squat
incline BB press
lunges
DB bench press
rest 2min and repeat one more time

circuit B
10 reps per exercise
sumo deadlift
chin ups
hyperextensions
cable row
rest 2min and repeat

circuit C
front squat
rest 30sec
incline press
rest 30sec
chin up
rest 30sec
sumo deadlift
rest 30sec
DB bench press
rest 30sec
cable row
rest 30sec
repeat one more time

I'v had to redo the days i work out to move the 2 off days in between mon and thu. So that the complexes day falls between the wo's and on the weekend. Doing the complexes on the weekend is easier as far as getting access to equipment quickly is concerned.

Wish me luck


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 17, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So i got some excellent input on the new routine from P-Funk and CowPimp. At first P suggested to simply do a maintenence routine since i was on a cut and not to bother with the power stuff. But later posted a routine with power stuff in it.  Dont know why he changed his mind, but i'll be following what he laid out.
> 
> *Mon - lower power/upper strength*
> squats- 8x2@60%
> ...


 
I like that, will be interested to see your progress.  May try a routine like that ina few weeks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Iain 


			
				IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I like that, will be interested to see your progress.  May try a routine like that ina few weeks


Thats if i live to tell the story  I've never done this kind of a routine before, but am looking forward to doing it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

on day three, it isn't really 3 optinons. It is 2 options.

the really long circuit OR the first two circuits that I posted are to be done in one wokrout.  You may want to place a 20sec rest inbetwee each exercose on those first two circuits as well as a way to keep the intensity of thelifts up AND get the lactic acid moving and prevent yourself from getting to aerobic.....AEROBIC=GAY.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Cardio - 17Apr06*

Ellipitical Crosstrainer

Warm up - 3mins@35-40rpm / level2
Main cardio - 30mins@55-60rpm / level2
Cool Down - 3mins@35-40rpm / level2


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, since i have to change the days of wo's to accomodate the new schedule, i decided to skip the first wo which would have been yesterday (monday). I felt it was to close to the previous wo which was on saturday. Besides a few days break will do me good before i get started. right? 

As a result, I'll be doing SS cardio until wednesday and do the first wo (day 2's wo) on Thu. Followed by the complex wo on Saturday and the following Monday will be the Day1 wo. And so on...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> on day three, it isn't really 3 optinons. It is 2 options.
> 
> the really long circuit OR the first two circuits that I posted are to be done in one wokrout.  You may want to place a 20sec rest inbetwee each exercose on those first two circuits as well as a way to keep the intensity of thelifts up AND get the lactic acid moving and prevent yourself from getting to aerobic.....AEROBIC=GAY.


Hey P!  .. Thanks for dropping in. Many thanks for the clarification. I did misunderstand it to be 3 wo's But I'll rewrite my wo schedule as you suggeted. The only issue for me would be to get access to equipment within that short period of time... in addition to trying to stay alive with the wo  But i'm gonna try by bestest


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hey P!  .. Thanks for dropping in. Many thanks for the clarification. I did misunderstand it to be 3 wo's But I'll rewrite my wo schedule as you suggeted. The only issue for me would be to get access to equipment within that short period of time... in addition to trying to stay alive with the wo  But i'm gonna try by bestest




What do you mean getting access to the equiptment?  Tell me what you have access to and I will change it.  Sometimes when I do energy system develpment with my clients I have to get creative on the exercises or things we do to make it possible because the gym is busy.  let me know what you have a hard time doing and I will tell you what to adjust.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What do you mean getting access to the equiptment?  Tell me what you have access to and I will change it.  Sometimes when I do energy system develpment with my clients I have to get creative on the exercises or things we do to make it possible because the gym is busy.  let me know what you have a hard time doing and I will tell you what to adjust.


Oh, i wo at a full fleged gym. What i meant was that the equipment is busy. On weekdays i wo after work (~6pm). As you probably know that is prob the busiest time at the gym. Hence i have shifted the complex day to the weekend where the gym is not so busy and i dont have to wait around for equipment. But i'll just have to wing it and shuffle the exercises around to avoid wasting time.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

Subtitutions in black to make your life easier when the gym is to busy.



> circuit A
> 10 reps per exercise
> front squat-  DB squat *(holding at the side or DB front squat balancing on shoulders)*
> incline BB press *(overhead DB press)*
> ...





> circuit B
> 10 reps per exercise
> sumo deadlift *(db sumo squat)*
> chin ups
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Subtitutions in black to make your life easier when the gym is to busy.



Yup, I like to use DBs and bodyweight stuff as much as possible with clients to avoid the potential problems that arise when the joint gets busy.  Resistance bands are cool too, although I rarely use these.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've noted all your suggestions on my workout sheets.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2006)

*Cardio - 18Apr06*

Treadmill
Warm Up - 3mins @2.5-3.0 / Incline 0
Main Cardio - 30mins @3.0-4.0 / Incline 5.0
Cool Down - 3mins @2.5-3.0 / Incline 0

The ellipiticals were busy so i decided to use a treadmill. Started at 3.0 and gradually increased the speed by 0.1 every few mins to do 4.0 for the last 3 mins.

GRRR ... That ligament on my right knee is such a problem. I didnt feel anything when i was on the treadmill. After i got off and was walking towards the lockers (and on the way home), it began to hurt on and off. Not very painful as previously, but a bit sore. I'm fine today. No pain. But i seriously think i should avoid the treadmill.. forever


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 20, 2006)

*Cardio - 19Apr06*

Ellipitical
Warm Up - 3mins@35-40rpm / level2
Cardio - 30mins@60rpm / level 2
Cool Down - 3mins@35-40rpm / level2

New routine starts this evening


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 21, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength - 20Apr06 (week 1)*

*Warm up - *1x10 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB Bent over rows
BB DL's
BW push ups
BB lunges
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Work out*
Flat Bench - 
warm up 85x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 115x3 (@50%)
130x2 (3sets @60%), 135x2 (5sets @60%) - RI 45sec

DL's - 
warm up 185x5 (@50%), 205x4 (60%), 235x3 (@70%)
285x1,3,1,1 (@90%)- RI recovery

Leg Press - 250x12,12,12 - RI 60sec

Overhead DB Press - 35x12,10,8 - RI 60sec

Pulldowns - 135x11,10,9 - RI 60sec

DB Preacher curls - 25x12,9,10 - RI 60sec
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bench - This was my first time doing 8x2 power/speed reps. Kinda wierd doing 2 reps. It felt like the set was done even before it began  It felt quite light, so i increased it by 5lbs. But since this is done "so that fatigue is negligible and maximum acceleration can be used on each working set", I'll leave it at 85lbs and focus on bar speed. I set my timer for 45sec, but by the time i got lifitng it must have been 50-55sec. So i'll reduce the time on my timer to compensate next week.

DL's -  I got a set of straps and decided to use them for the first time and do away with the mixed grip i usually use for DL's. Godamn things just wouldnt hold! The bar kept slipping and all i could get was 1 miserable rep. I did an extra set to see if i could manage 3 reps, but no luck.  The exception was the 2nd set where the straps held and i got all 3 reps out which felt effortless  I think i might.. just might have been able to lift 300. But this is not a lift where i want to test my brawn, so i'll proceed cautiously. Hopefully i'll get the hang of using straps soon (no pun intended). 

Leg press - I think i went too low on weights. Will increase it to 320 next week.

Overhead DB press - Weight was just right for these.

Pulldowns - Used a med sup grip and these were ok as well.

DB Preachers - These were fine too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had to wait a bit for the leg press machine as eveeeeeryone decided to do leg presses at the same time and use all the machines  There was also a bit of a wait for the pulldown machine. But the rest were pretty quick. Still the total routine took 90mins (incl waiting time). Need to get more efficient on that coz this routine shouldnt take that long

So there you have it. Let me know if i did any screw ups in the routine


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks like a good workout to me.  In fact, it looks like you had a pretty good workout save for your issues with the straps.  I have a solution to that problem though.  Ditch the straps because they are lame, hehe.  Sorry, I had to.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2006)

on the deadlift ditch the straps and do cluster sets....

So, you are going 285/3x3

between each rep take 10sec. rest.  at the end of three reps take your full rest.  that is one set.  then repeat.  the clusters will not only save your grip but ensure that you are using good pulling technique as well as not bouncing off the floor.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2006)

*CowPimp* - ok, Straps ditched .. *sniff sniff* my brand new straps. 

*P-funk* - I'll do the cluster sets. I always used a mixed grip, but i read a few of your posts discouraging the use of it. So i decided to get straps to assist the lift. But i guess improving grip should also be looked into.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%		136.8	26.0		35"
.....						
25-Mar-2006	155.0	13.0%	14.2%	134.9	20.2		33.25"
1-Apr-2006	153.8	14.0%	13.6%	132.3	21.5		33.00"
8-Apr-2006	153.4	13.0%	13.6%	133.5	19.9		32.8"
15-Apr-2006	152.6	13.0%	13.6%	132.8	19.8		32.8"
22-Apr-2006	150.8	13.0%	12.4%	131.2	19.6		32.25"

No real change in bf%. Calipers measured 2mm less on abs this week but no change in pecs or quads. However, i would say excellent progress this week!  Did a bit of a cheat meal last night as i _really _wasnt in the mood for nuked tuna, sweet potatoes and veggies. But i kept the cals the same as per the meal it was replacing. I guess there was a bit of a 'woosh' that added to the results.  If this holds, then i'm on track with the shrinking waist. I did rework my diet to lower cals by 10%, but seeing as things are working, i'll leave it the way it is for now.

At the start of this cut i decided i would stop at 150 as i felt that was too light. But going by past experience, i usually bulk and get to 160-170 and then have to cut back again. I'd like to end that yo-yoing that i have been doing the past couple of years. So this time i decided to get as close to 10% as i can before bulking up. But i think i should set the limit at 145.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *CowPimp* - ok, Straps ditched .. *sniff sniff* my brand new straps.
> 
> *P-funk* - I'll do the cluster sets. I always used a mixed grip, but i read a few of your posts discouraging the use of it. So i decided to get straps to assist the lift. But i guess improving grip should also be looked into.



don't chage because of me.  like i said, that is my preference.  if you are going to use a mixed grip, just switch it around for each rep.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 22, 2006)

hey Adrian!! Results are looking GREAT!!!  Look at that shrinking waist! If you keep it up I'd say 10% before 145 is Definitly possible!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't chage because of me.  like i said, that is my preference.


But... but... what you say is IM's Gospel truth, right?? 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> if you are going to use a mixed grip, just switch it around for each rep.


I always switched the grip around starting from warm up sets. If there were an odd number of sets (e.g. 3warm ups + 4 working sets) then i would start with right hand pronated. And the next week i would start with right hand supinated. However sometimes when doing DL's i feel a strain in the right side of my groin. I dont know if this is related to the mixed grip and the way i hold my hips. But i'm keeping an eye out for that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hey Adrian!! Results are looking GREAT!!!  Look at that shrinking waist! If you keep it up I'd say 10% before 145 is Definitly possible!


I hope so. I am getting waaay too skinny for my own good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

*Complex 1 - 22Apr06 (week1)*

*Warm up* - 1x10 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB Bent over rows
BB DL's
BW push ups
BB lunges
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Complex 1a* - RI 30secs between exercises - 3min rest between sets.
Back squats - 135x10 | 135x10
DB Overhead Press - 35x10 | 35x10
Split squats - 135x10 | 135x10
DB Flat Bench - 55x10 | 55x10

10 min rest

*Complex 1b* - RI 30secs between exercises - 2min rest between sets.
Sumo DL - 155x10 | 185x10
Chin ups - BWx10 | BWx7
Hyperextensions - BWx10 | BWx10
Bent over rows - 115x10 | 115x10

1a - Never did front squats before and was feeling unsure of them. I need to practice and build them up before attempting them. Since i had loaded the BB, i did back squats. I did the exercises in 30-35secs for the first round. But for the second it was ~40-45secs 

This was quite intense and i was quite winded at the end. Had to sit down on the bench, which i had placed in front of the squat rack for BP, to catch my breath at the end of the 2nd set. I was breathing sooo heavily, i could have inhaled the squat rack! By the time i got my breath back, racked the weights, set up the other weights for the next complex, the spots cleared up from front of my eyes (j/k) and recovered, it was a good 10 mins later.

1b - Considering my near-death experience on the previous complex, i decided to be a bit conservative on the weights for this one. I had pre calculated what weights i should use, but toned it down and used BW for chinups and hypers. Weight was too light on the sumos, so i increased it for the second set. But that was light as well. On a previous routine i could do 275x7-8 for 3 sets, so next week i'll try 250. I think i should be able to do those. Chin ups were fine for the first round, but only got 7 reps on the second so i'll leave them as BW for now. Hypers were kinda easy. Next time i'll try holding a plate/DB.

1b didnt seem as tireing as 1a. Maybe because i used lower weights or maybe because 1a primed my body for 1b. If thats the case, think i should do a diff/better warm up before these? 

Total time of this was 35mins (not including warm up). I think i need to improve that time. Dont think i am ready for Complex 2 presently. I'll leave that for when i am more conditioned.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

you don't have to start will all of this right out of the gate.  you can work up to things and progress....

say

week1- perform complex A two times and complex b only once
week2- perform both complexes 2 times through
week3- perform both complex A two times and B only once but lower the rest interval to 90sec
week4- 90sec rest and 2x's through each....

etc....


you see where I am going.

you need to work down that 10min rest in between too.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 23, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - scale bf - caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%		136.8	26.0		35"
> .....
> 15-Apr-2006	152.6	13.0%	13.6%	132.8	19.8		32.8"
> 22-Apr-2006	150.8	13.0%	12.4%	131.2	19.6		32.25"


 

 You are seriously disappearing!! YAY YOU!!  0.8 pounds and you hit 150!! WOW - and 32.25 inch waist... Eeples!! That is fantastic! 

145...  Errrmmm... Skinny...!!! But if you think you need to go there then.... Well.... See how you go. You can always stop if you feel like you are going to disappear! 

Also  - When was the last time you had a 'diet break'?? (week off?)



ps: I really like the look of your new routine!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you don't have to start will all of this right out of the gate.  you can work up to things and progress....


Ah ok.. I'll cycle it as you suggested.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> you need to work down that 10min rest in between too.


  I guess you would suggest a 2min break between the complexes?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ah ok.. I'll cycle it as you suggested.
> 
> 
> I guess you would suggest a 2min break between the complexes?




well, you still need to set up for the next one.  2-5min.

Also, to really keep the intensity up on the lifting, you may use a 30sec. rest interval between each exercise (i thought i gave you that option but it may have been to func or someone else).  if you do it that way then you need to up the weight and work near maximal effort (a 12RM should do).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are seriously disappearing!! YAY YOU!!  0.8 pounds and you hit 150!! WOW - and 32.25 inch waist... Eeples!! That is fantastic!
> 
> 145...  Errrmmm... Skinny...!!! But if you think you need to go there then.... Well.... See how you go. You can always stop if you feel like you are going to disappear!


 Yep, am quite happy with that so far. Would like to see a bit more come off in the next few weeks. I plan to bulk until the end of the year or possibly next spring. And i think i'll prob go up a bit at the waist by then, so i wanted to start from a low waist. Only reason i feel i can handle going that low is my lifts are not going down. I would stop if they were. But yes... @6'/150... getting too skinny ... walking beanpole .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also  - When was the last time you had a 'diet break'?? (week off?)


I took the week of 4-11mar off (6 weeks ago) training. I did the usual off day diet cals during that week. Average cals for the past several weeks are ~1900-2000. But i havent done a diet break as such. I guess you are referring to upping cals for a week before lowering them again? I hope i can do another 2-4 weeks to get closer to 10% before transitioning to a bulk 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: I really like the look of your new routine!


Yes. Its great. This routine mix is new to me so am still getting my bearings with it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, you still need to set up for the next one.  2-5min.
> 
> Also, to really keep the intensity up on the lifting, you may use a 30sec. rest interval between each exercise (i thought i gave you that option but it may have been to func or someone else).  if you do it that way then you need to up the weight and work near maximal effort (a 12RM should do).


Yes, you did suggest a 30sec RI between exercises and 2min before repeating the complex. I'll do 2-5min between switching to the next complex.

The sets are 10reps are you suggesting 12reps? or so long as i get to 10-12 is fine?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes, you did suggest a 30sec RI between exercises and 2min before repeating the complex. I'll do 2-5min between switching to the next complex.
> 
> The sets are 10reps are you suggesting 12reps? or so long as i get to 10-12 is fine?




nope, 10 reps per set but use your 11-12RM for each exercise so that you are completing your set about 1 rep short of failure.  you should be pretty sapped by the end of a set of 10.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope, 10 reps per set but use your 11-12RM for each exercise so that you are completing your set about 1 rep short of failure.  you should be pretty sapped by the end of a set of 10.


Ok. Gotcha! Thanks once again.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2006)

*Lower Power/Upper Strength*

*Warm up* - 1x10 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB Bent over rows
BB DL's
BW push ups
BB lunges
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles
*
Work out*
ATG Back squats -
warm up 95x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 120x3 (@50%)
140x2 (8sets @60%) - RI 45sec

Flat BB Bench -
warm up 120x5 (@50%), 130x4 (60%), 145x3 (@70%)
185x1, 180x3,1,3 (@90%)- RI recovery

RDL's - 205x9,9,9 - RI 60secs

Single arm DB row - 50x12,12,12 - RI 60secs

CG Chest Dips - 35x12,9,6 - RI 60secs

Squats - These were ok. I left my timer at 25sec from the complex work. so i did good time on the RI. However the middle portion of the push was slower than the rest. But i guess that will get better in time. Or maybe i should reduce weight a tad bit. The weight is pathetic as it is. 

Bench -  On the previous routine i could do 180x3 for 3sets. So i tried 185. Only managed to get 1 rep out. Decided to work back from 180. Got 3 reps out for the 2nd set. But for the 3rd set, could only get 1 rep out  Wrote down the result but i got a bit annoyed at this. I was about to get up to go over to the next exercise, when i suddenly decided to do another set. I managed to get 3 reps out. Though the sets didnt happen as smoothly as when i was doing this 3x3 on my previous routine. I guess it was one of those days. or maybe that this exercise was the first one, where as here it is done after squats. 

RDL's -  Tried a pronated grip instead of a mixed grip. Couldnt get more than 9 reps on any set as the bar kept slipping at that rep. I put the bar down after the second set and after 10 secs tried for more reps. Got 2 more reps out. But i guess i'll just have to stick to it and my grip will improve. If there is no change in the next 2 weeks, i'll go back to a mixed grip.

Rows - Got to max rr. Will try 55lbs next week.

Dips - Mixed results. But just gotta keep at it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gym was busy! I usually avoid mondays as it is usually a little busier than the remaining weekdays. Benches were busy as hell. I had to wait for a few mins to get a bench for BP's. 

The last exercises was scheduled to be CG BP, but the damn benches were _still _busy. So i dedided not to wait and did Dips instead. Oh well, better to get creative than waste time standing around like a moron. 

The bright spot in this wo was that i did little better time. Total wo time was 80mins. It shouldnt take that long. Need to focus on reducing time esp between exercises. Now if there only was a way to get people out of my way so i can get equipment quicker. Maybe if i dont bathe for a week, that should get them to move away from me in a hurry, dontcha think? 

Next wo is scheduled for Thu. I might not be able to make it. A colleague is leaving the company and a bunch of us are going out for a drink. So I'm thinking of prepone it to Wed, and take Thu & Fri as the 2 off days. Sat will be complexes and back to the schedule.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

1) lower the weight on squats even more if your speed is not good.  Should be less then a second per rep.

2)One week into a program and you are trying to max out??  That is pretty much the best way yo just shot yourself in the foot.  You need to build up and train your nervous system to slowly handle great loads over time.  What I like to do with people is have them start submaximal and then work up to weeks 3 and 4 were they are going for PRs.

Lets break that down into the context of your bench press....

If your 3 rep max for bench is 180.  I would start you at 170.  
week1- 170/3x3 

week 2- 175/2 sets x 3 reps and if you are feeling good we go up to 180 for the last set.  If not, we stay at 175.  

week 3 (time to set some PRs)- 180/2x3. feeling good, take 185/1 set x 3.

week 4 (go for broke)- 175/1 set x 3, 185/1 set x 3, 190/ 1 set x 3


Learn to build up over time!  Be patient.  Strength doesn't happen in one workout.

Why did you get only one rep on set number 3?  Did you not rest long enough?  OR....did the failure of 185 fuck with your head?  Another reason to be careful of failing one week into a program.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) lower the weight on squats even more if your speed is not good.  Should be less then a second per rep.


Ok, will do.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> 2)One week into a program and you are trying to max out??  That is pretty much the best way yo just shot yourself in the foot.  You need to build up and train your nervous system to slowly handle great loads over time.  What I like to do with people is have them start submaximal and then work up to weeks 3 and 4 were they are going for PRs.


 i was trying to go for the 90% weights that you had suggeted. But i'll rework it to start lower as you broke it down.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Why did you get only one rep on set number 3?  Did you not rest long enough?  OR....did the failure of 185 fuck with your head?  Another reason to be careful of failing one week into a program.


 I dont know what happened. I really thought i could get all 3 reps out. On the previous routine i could get 3x3. Maybe the last rep or so of the 2nd or 3rd set was a bit slow in comming up, but i got all 3 reps out. 

Could be last evening i just wasnt focussed enough. Or just a bit annoyed at having to wait for the bench. On the 3rd set i did 1 rep and ~30sec later i got 3reps with the same weight. But it could be that the failure of 185 worked on my mind. I'll start a bit lower and work up.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i was trying to go for the 90% weights that you had suggeted. But i'll rework it to start lower as you broke it down.




yea, the intensity recomendations aren't always the best way to go.  Sometiems I use them and sometimes I don't.  Some people crap out quicker then others when working at certain intensities so it pretty much throws them out the window.  You can have two guys and one squats 235 for 10 reps and the other squats 255 for 10 reps but they both have a max of 315.  It is strange like that.

In general, go with what you feel.  You know when you are hitting a "hard" three and you should know what your 4-5RM is in your main lifts.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> In general, go with what you feel.  You know when you are hitting a "hard" three and you should know what your 4-5RM is in your main lifts.


Ok, I'm gonna start at a lower level and work up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 27, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength - 26Apr06 (week 2)*

*Warm up *- 1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB Bent over rows
BB DL's
BW push ups
BB lunges
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Work out*
Flat Bench -
warm up 85x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 115x3 (@50%)
125x2 (8sets @60%) - RI 30-45sec

DL's -
warm up 185x5 (@50%), 205x4 (60%), 235x3 (@70%)
275x3,3,3 (@95%)- RI recovery

Leg Press - 320x12, 300x8,10 - RI 60sec

Standing Overhead DB Press - 35x12,10,9 - RI 60sec

Pulldowns - 130x12,10,9 - RI 60sec

DB Preacher curls - 25x12,11,9 - RI 60sec

Bench - Lowered weight by 5lb to focus on speed. I left my timer at 25secs, so by the time i lifted between sets it was probably 30-35secs. For the last few sets i tried to make a concious effort to keep it at 45sec so as not to let any fatigue set in.

DL's -  Tried these with a pronated grip and without straps this time. Loaded the bar with the same weights as last week (285 lbs). The damn weights wouldnt budge off the floor. So i reduced it to 275. It still refused to move up.  Dont know if it was the result of being the 3rd wo in less than a week with only 1 day off in between, or the fact i reduced carbs a bit (left out the banana in my pre wo shake for the past week or so), or lack of straps that i used last week or the fact that my glutes and hams were still a bit sore from last weeks wo or if i'm just looking for excuses  Anyway, i used a mixed grip and got 3x3 out @275 (~95%). Being a strength set, the point is to lift maximal weight so i guess i'll use the mixed grip and focus on buiding grip strength anothertime/elsewhere. Or maybe just start lower and build up. Dunno .. need to decide on that.

Leg Press - Last week weights were a bit low (250lbs). So i increased to 320 and got to max rr. However i felt i couldnt get that far with a 60sec RI for the next sets. So i reduced it to 300 and got to rr. Could have possibly got an extra rep or two out, but decided not to push too hard and build over time.

Standing Overhead Press - +1 rep on the 3rd set.

Pulldowns - The machine that I usually use was busy, instead of wasting time, i used another one. This one has weights in 10lbs increaments. So i did 130 (5lbs less than the other one). Gained a rep on the first set, but i lost a rep on the 3rd 2nd and set. 

Preachers - Lost a rep on the 3rd set.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was reading an article on bb.com which advised to keep the warm up reps to 6. So i decided to drop them from 10reps to 6reps.

Not exceptional results/progress. But not a bad wo either. Kept a fairly good RI. Didnt have to wait for any equipment, but i didnt exactly sprint from exercise to exercise  Completed the wo in 75mins. Which is an improvement. I'll slowly try and squeeze it in 60mins, which i figure is how long this routine should take.

My arms are quite fried at the end of the wo. Right from shoulders, Bis, Tris.. down. Last week i thought that was probably a result of a new routine, but I'm beginning to think that it is the roputine itself. But thats fine with me. Not complaining.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2006)

> Dont know if it was the result of being the 3rd wo in less than a week with only 1 day off in between, or the fact i reduced carbs a bit (left out the banana in my pre wo shake for the past week or so), or lack of straps that i used last week or the fact that my glutes and hams were still a bit sore from last weeks wo


.

a) why so frequent workouts?

b) if anything, don't reduce carbs around workout time!!

c) use straps and a pronated grip.  you aren't competing in anything that needs you to have a strong grip.  Gor raw until you can't any longer and then throw on the straps and hit your heavier deadlifts.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a) why so frequent workouts?


was supposed to have yesterday as an off (tha would have made the 2 days wekend off) and wo today (thu). But as i wont be able to make it to the gym today, i preponed it. However am taking today and tomorrow off. Next wo will be on Sat. Hopefully i'll have a better performance and then the schedule will be back to 3x per week.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> b) if anything, don't reduce carbs around workout time!!


I'll put them back and take them off other earlier meals.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> c) use straps and a pronated grip.  you aren't competing in anything that needs you to have a strong grip.  Gor raw until you can't any longer and then throw on the straps and hit your heavier deadlifts.


Oh ok..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 29, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
.....
22-Apr-2006	150.8	13.0%	12.4%	131.2	19.6		32.25"
29-Apr-2006	149.4	12.0%	11.8%	131.5	17.9		32.25"

Weight and bf% went down, but no change in waist this week. Well, it was so minor i didnt bother to consider it.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
> .....
> 22-Apr-2006	150.8	13.0%	12.4%	131.2	19.6		32.25"
> ...



The fat must've come off from other areas besides the waist.  You should still be happy you have a waist that size.  Mine could never reach there, unless maybe I reached contest level body fat numbers.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The fat must've come off from other areas besides the waist.  You should still be happy you have a waist that size.  Mine could never reach there, unless maybe I reached contest level body fat numbers.


You are right. It def should have come off elsewhere. My love handles are almost gone, so i guess there is not much more to burn there as those have had the biggest fat drop. My bone structure is smaller given my background, I think i could very well get to 30-31". But that would not be a good idea as i would get way too skinny.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2006)

*Complex 1 - 28Apr06 (week2)*

*Warm up* - 1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB Bent over rows
BB DL's
BW push ups
BB lunges
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Complex 1a* - RI 30secs between exercises - 2min rest between sets.
Back squats - 135x10 | 135x10
DB Overhead Press - 35x10 | 35x10
Split squats - 135x10 | 135x10
DB Flat Bench - 55x10 | 55x10

7 min rest
*
Complex 1b* - RI 30secs between exercises - 2min rest between sets.
Sumo DL - 225x5 | 205x8
Chin ups - BWx10 | BWx7
Hyperextensions - 25x10 | 0
Bent over rows - 115x10 | 115x10

Complex 1a - Same weights and reps as last week. Did them in good time. The first run was ~30sec RI. The second had 35-40 towards the last couple of exercises. I _really _need to start practicing front squats starting with the BB only. Cant seem to get the hang of them.

Managed to get started on the second complex in 7mins. That took me 10mins last week so thats an improvement. I think i can better that time, just, need to work at it.

Complex 1b - Last week weights were low on Sumo's (185lbs). So I loaded up to a total of 255 and tried a pronated grip instead of the mixed grip that i used to do. But couldnt get it off the ground. Unloaded down to 225, but got only 5 reps until grip began to give way. I had planned to do only 1 run this week as suggested by P, but i wasnt happy with the sumo's result  So i decided to do another run through. I unloaded 20lbs and got 8 reps before grip gave out. Oh well, will have to just work on that pronated grip. 

On the second runthrough, some chick that carefully draped her towel on the hyper machine and was doing endless sets and reps with weights that could be barely seen. Rather than waste time, i simply skipped it and walked back, did the last exercise and compled the complex. I looked over and she was still at it. Doing them forward.. backwards.. sideways... 

Total time 35mins.

Next week I'll do it with 90sec RI as P suggested.


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2006)

hey Adrain! Some great progress going on in here! Waist is looking GREAT!!! 

So how are you enjoying the workouts Patrick got you doing? They look brutal! haha might have to try something similar some day. Have a good one Adrian! (ps look in my journal for some info to get yourself some SF syrups  after you get them you won't know how you got by without! )


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Next week I'll do it with 90sec RI as P suggested.




90sec rest?

the rest interval should decrease between exercises, not get longer.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 90sec rest?
> 
> the rest interval should decrease between exercises, not get longer.


 I think i misread a previous post of yours. OK, will reduce RI to 90sec between complexes


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hey Adrain! Some great progress going on in here! Waist is looking GREAT!!!
> 
> So how are you enjoying the workouts Patrick got you doing? They look brutal! haha might have to try something similar some day. Have a good one Adrian! (ps look in my journal for some info to get yourself some SF syrups  after you get them you won't know how you got by without! )


Thanks Tom. Wo is going great. Am enjoying it. All thanks to P for that. My first time doing complexes, so am still trying to get better at them. As P said, it is like 'cardio with weights'  You should try it sometime place of step class or something. Or look at CowPimp's journal, he does some insane circuit stuff


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

*Lower Power/Upper Strength - 01May06 (week 3)*

*Warm up* - 1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB Bent over rows
BB DL's
BW push ups
BB lunges
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles
BB Front Squats -> gave these a try this time. Had to do them cross arm style as  i couldnt get my elbows high enough for the clean style.
*
Work out*
ATG Back squats -
warm up 95x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 120x3 (@50%)
130x2 (8sets @60%) - RI 35-45sec

Flat BB Bench -
warm up 115x5 (@50%), 130x4 (@60%), 145x3 (@70%)
180x1, 180x3,3,3 + 185x3 (@90%)- RI recovery

RDL's - 205x12,11,9 - RI 60secs

Single arm DB row - 55x12,12,12 - RI 60secs

Weighted CG Chest Dips - 35x12,6,8 - RI 60secs

Squats - Lowered weight by 10lbs. These seem to be getting better. Reps were done in ~1sec. But there is still a *slight* slowdown in the middle of the concentric. I think i just need to keep  working at it.

Bench - Last weekwas a disaster with these. I failed at 185 and didnt do too well at 180. This time i started at 180 and got 3x3. I was feeling strong, so i loaded up to 185 and did another set. The 3rd rep came up a bit slow, but i got it. I was feeling strong  But i guess it could be the fact that i removed carbs from previous meal and increased it at my pre wo meal. 

RDL's - Pronated no strap grip has improved. Got +3reps on the 1st set to get to max rr. Got +2 reps on the 2nd set. No change on the 3rd. All sets until max rr or until grip gave out. But i feel i should be able to get to max rr for all 3 sets next week.

Rows - Went up to the next DB (up by 5lbs). I need to work on form on these. I feel i kinda do them a bit too fast. Need to use less momentum. Also i feel it in my lower back towards the end. Not because i did RDL's prior. I always feel these in my lower back even though i try as much to keep a neutral/straight back and slightly bent knees. 

CG Chest Dips - I dont think CG BP's are going to happen on this wo. I had to wait 7mins to do the flat bench. The benches were busy again for this one. So i decided to do dips as i did last week. They didnt turn out so well this weel. Lost focus in the second set and lost 3 reps as a result. But gained 2 reps on the 3rd set. Thought i could do much better at these, but i'll have to try again next week.

Did improve on time, though. Total time = 75mins (Excl warm ups and incl waiting for equip time).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Work is getting busier. One guy left the company and pulled a couple of others to his company. A 3rd one is joining them as well. Which leaves me and our manager from the old team. I'm not keen on moving as i like working for my manager. He is great to work with. Very understanding and not a slave driver at all. The other guys left for more money but also the way things have been going on lately. 

A new director has got a new bunch of guys (mostly those she 'knows') for a new project, but they are all on contract (which also means they get paid big fat salaries). They are working on most of the 'important' stuff where as the full time guys, like us, seemes to be getting sidelined. Serves her right that they suddenly left. Especially when the project is being ramped up 

But for now that means a little more work for me until replacements are found 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Been getting some food cravings during the past couple of weeks.  And dreaming of a whole lot of goodies that i havent had in a looong time. Last week i gave in and decided to make some spicy chicken liver fry, instead of tuna.  It has been working on my mind to get a bit more creative with my meals while keeping cals in check. Need to carefully figure that out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Family Guy
Lois gets a fake Doctors degree and becoms a doctor as she is tired of being just a 'mom'. She gets recruited by the Mafia to be their doctor.
Mafia Guy: "We are the all handicapped guys. We work with handicap projects that the regular Mafia cant be bothered with... you know.. the Special Games.. Para Olympics.. Women's  Golf..."

American Dad
Brians cousin is comming to visit and decided to get married to his Gay lover. But the mayor is about sign a law prohibiting it if only to remove focus on another disaster of his administration. Brian goes to collect signatures for a petition and is forced to do things with a gay couple to get their signatures on the petition. He is made to watch an episode of 'Sex in the City' along with them. At the end of the episode..
Brian: "Sooo... this is ... a show about 3 hookers and their Mother?"


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2006)

lol my cardio with weights are almost my depletion workouts! There not so much cardio as they are collapse on the floor and just want to pass out and sleep for hours on end type thing.

Sorry to hear about work .. sound like a crappy deal.

Good looking workout though!!!

PS I think you got The american dad and family guy mixed up  haha I saw those that night too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol my cardio with weights are almost my depletion workouts! There not so much cardio as they are collapse on the floor and just want to pass out and sleep for hours on end type thing.


 yes those delpletion wo's do look quite brutal. But you are also on very low cals on some days which will wipe you out! But that the whole point of it, i guess 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about work .. sound like a crappy deal.


Yea, oh well. So long as i get paid and dont get overworked, it dosent bother me too much. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good looking workout though!!!


Thanks 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> PS I think you got The american dad and family guy mixed up  haha I saw those that night too.


I thought so too. I saw them on the weekend, but couldnt be bothered to verify.. lol..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength - 04May06 (Week 3)*

*Warm up*
5 min Ellipitical

1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB DL's
BB Bent over rows
BW push ups
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Work out*
Flat Bench -
warm up 85x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 115x3 (@50%)
125x2 (8sets @60%) - RI 30sec

DL's -
warm up 185x5 (@50%), 205x4 (60%), 235x3 (@70%)
265x1+1+1,1+3,4 (@90%)- RI recovery

Leg Press - 300x12,12,11 - RI 60sec

Standing Overhead DB Press - 35x12,11,6 - RI 60sec

Pulldowns - 130x12,11,6 - RI 60sec

DB Preacher curls - 25x12,11,7 - RI 60sec

Bench - These came along nicely. I'll raise working sets weight by 5lbs next week.

DL's - Last week i couldnt get 285 off the ground and did 275 3x3 with a mixed grip. This time i started at 265. 1st set got 2 individial reps and used straps for the third rep (10sec break). 2nd set got one strapless rep (10 sec break) plus 3 reps with straps . 3rd set, lifted it strapless to mid shin and grip gave out. 10secs later, did 4 reps with straps. I could have done more reps with straps.

Leg Press - I had tried 320 last week, but didnt seem i would get to 8-12 for 3 sets and reduced weight to 300 for the last set. This week i started at 300 and *almost* got to max rr. Did the 3rd set with a few short rest-pause (1-3 secs), but missed max rr by 1 rep  I'll stick to the same weight next week until in get all reps without any rest pause.

Overhead Press - Mixed results. Got +1 rep on the 2nd set, but lost 3 reps on the 3rd.

Pulldowns - Got +1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set. But still need to get closer to 12 reps for those sets.

Preachers - Lost 2 reps on 3rd set 

Read Dales post where he suggested to do the dynamic wu's starting from  lower and working upward. So i rearranged the sequence of those exercises. Earlier i would try and do opposing lower/upper body parts in an attempt to keep fatigue at a min. 

Did good time on today. No waiting around for equipment. Total time (excl warmup) 70 mins. Still needs to be improved. My upper back, shoulders and down to my fingers get fried with this wo!  My lower dosent feel a thing. But the next morning my upper is fine and my lower is achy.


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2006)

Good looking workout.  Good call on your implementation of straps too.  I'm glad to see you actually waited until you needed them before using them.  Kudos to you.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 6, 2006)

Hey Adrian! Sorry I have been MIA...  I have still been lurking in your journal and I have to say your workouts are looking fantastic!!  The fact that you are pushing out these sorts of efforts while cutting is really impressive.

How are you finding things? How is your energy? And... Errmmm... I have to ask why it is, of ALL the things you could crave... that you craved: 


> spicy chicken liver fry....




**shudder** Sorry - but that just sounds icky!! 

Sorry to hear about work - seems that three of us (you, tom and I) are having a particularly easy time at the moment...  I hope it eases up for you soon... But as you say - as long as you get paid for the overtime and as long as you are not getting over-worked, I s'pose it is not too bad...

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good looking workout.  Good call on your implementation of straps too.  I'm glad to see you actually waited until you needed them before using them.  Kudos to you.


Thanks CP. My grip could use some improvement, But i guess that will happen only with practice. I could do 4sets ~6-8 reps with straps and as tempting as it is... i.... must....resist....using...straps.. as much as possible!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian! Sorry I have been MIA...  I have still been lurking in your journal and I have to say your workouts are looking fantastic!!  The fact that you are pushing out these sorts of efforts while cutting is really impressive.


Thanks Emma.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How are you finding things? How is your energy?


Mostly i feel fine with reasonable energy. Been keeping cals at a reasonable level. Carbs a tad bit over 1g/lbm.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And... Errmmm... I have to ask why it is, of ALL the things you could crave... that you craved:
> 
> 
> 
> **shudder** Sorry - but that just sounds icky!!


 I like liver  always have. I know most people hate it. I dont even soak it in milk to remove some of the 'liver taste' as I like the taste of it. 

Over the last few weeks i found myself salivating over various recipies. So far i resisted the urge. But i decided i need to get some of the cravings out of the way. The week after i had it, i havent been craving for it anymore. Latest craving is for all kinds of flat breads. Chapattis, Naans, Aloo Parathas, Pitas, Roti ...  I guess my body wants some wheat 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about work - seems that three of us (you, tom and I) are having a particularly easy time at the moment...  I hope it eases up for you soon...


I was thinking about that a little while ago when reading threads and journals. Ever notice how various people seem to go through ups and down at a similar time sometimes? wierd, huh? 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But as you say - as long as you get paid for the overtime and as long as you are not getting over-worked, I s'pose it is not too bad...


Actually, I just get paid. Only hourly waged employees get overtime. I dont get any overtime as am salaried. I get 'time in lieu of'.  But as long as they bump up my paycheck up when my review comes along, i dont mind the extra work. I dont do much overtime. To cut a long story short, i took a few fridays off to finish last years vacation days and i still have 6 weeks of vacation! Doing overtime will only add to my bosses misery.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope you have a great weekend!


Thanks Emma. Hope you did too!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006 162.8 16.0% -- 136.8 26.0 35"
.....
22-Apr-2006	150.8	13.0%	12.4%	131.2	19.6		32.25"
29-Apr-2006	149.4	12.0%	11.8%	131.5	17.9		32.25"
6-May-2006	148.0	12.0%	11.7%	130.2	17.8		32.00"

Last week my waist stalled (Damn you chicken liver. I may have eaten too much of you). But this week i did loose .25"

The past week i have been feeling a bit tired and was considering making the comming week the last one of this cut. The end of next week will make week 4 of this routine. Add to the 4 weeks of the functional strength routine prior to that makes it 8 weeks. I only missed 1 wo while switching between the two routines. 

Other deciding factors were that i am now under 150 and waist seemed to have stalled. But seeing that the past week showed results, i feel i could go on. I'll do the next week and play it by ear after that. I plan to do a max of 6 weeks on this power/strength routine, which will make it a total of 10 weeks. Take 1 week off and then start on a totally Hypertrophy focussed routine. I now want some mass on my ass.... and everywhere else too!


----------



## Tom_B (May 6, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I now want some mass on my ass.... and everywhere else too!


Something else all three of us are going through .. we all want to grow a booty! LOL

Have you had a chance to check into starbucks?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Something else all three of us are going through .. we all want to grow a booty! LOL


I guess we are 'Bootycally challenged'  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Have you had a chance to check into starbucks?


Actually i did my groceries and guess what, they now have E.D Smith's no sugar added syrup!  I tried some last night with CC and 1/8 tsp cinnamon. It was nice. Not quite what i was expecting. But better than just plain old boring CC.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 7, 2006)

*Complex 1 - 06May06 (week3)*

*Warm up* - 
5min Ellipitical - @45-50rpm/level1

1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB DL's
BB Split Squats
BB Bent over rows
BW push ups
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Complex 1a* - RI 30secs between exercises - 90sec rest between sets.
DB Front squats - 35x10 | 35x10
DB Overhead Press - 35x10 | 35x10
DB Split squats - 45x10 | 45x10
DB Flat Bench - 55x10 | 55x10

3 min rest

*Complex 1b* - RI 30-45secs between exercises - 90sec rest between sets.
DB Sumo DL - 55x10 | 55x10
Pulldowns - 100x10 | 120x10
Hyperextensions - 25x10 | 35x10
DB Bent over rows - 45x10 | 45x10

Complex 1a - Both Squat racks were busy and there were a couple of guys hovering around for them. I did my warm up hoping that i might get a rack by the time i finished, but no luck. Decided not to waste time and did them all with DB's with the alternate exercises P suggested. DB front squats didnt work well with 45. The damn DB kept slipping off my left shoulder on the eccentric. So i reduced to 35 and started again. I guess it is a matter of practice. Since i didnt have the rack, i couldnt do BB split squats, so i did DB split squats instead.

Complex 1b - Used DBs for Sumos. Kinda awkward, but i guess the movement needs practice. Couldnt get the pull up bars either, so i did pulldowns. And DB double arm rows instead of BB bent overs. Also increased the weight for those two on the second run.

For some reason the gym seemed a bit busier than usual today  It was a sunny day but a bit cold (~10C). i assumed since it was sunny it wouldnt be too busy, but i was wrong. I did do good time with the RI's but due to the low weights for the leg work, it felt unsatisfying. 

Complex 1a was 30sec between exercises and a 90sec break. Complex 1b was a bit slower and was 30-45sec RI but an 90sec break. On my way home i realised that due to the low weight for leg work, i should have increased (maybe doubled) the reps instead. I was sooo intent on keeping up with the RI and following the sequence (not to mention a bit annoyed at not being able to do my usual routine) that it didnt strike me to increase reps while doing the wo. Yes, I'm not so sharp when it comes to things like that  But live and learn.


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I guess we are 'Bootycally challenged'


LOL ... depending on the clothes I wear some days it looks like I got a bit junk in the trunk! hahah I'm hoping with my quad specilization and all the squatting I'm doing now it'll help the damn thing grow.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Actually i did my groceries and guess what, they now have E.D Smith's no sugar added syrup!  I tried some last night with CC and 1/8 tsp cinnamon. It was nice. Not quite what i was expecting. But better than just plain old boring CC.


Ya .. E.D. Smith's Maple syrup isn't too bad .. 
I mush prefer the Starbucks Syrups. The thing With E.D. Smith is that 1 TBSP is 10 cals and I don't know about you .. but I tend to use around 2 - 3 TBSP. So it can add up ..
But Starbucks is 0 Calories (I'm sure it's more like 2.5 cals .. but you get the picture) so I can add more of that stuff without as much worry. Plus it just tastes alot better and mixes alot better as well!!

E.D. Smith is still good to have once in a while to mix it up I find ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. E.D. Smith's Maple syrup isn't too bad ..
> I mush prefer the Starbucks Syrups. The thing With E.D. Smith is that 1 TBSP is 10 cals and I don't know about you .. but I tend to use around 2 - 3 TBSP. So it can add up ..
> But Starbucks is 0 Calories (I'm sure it's more like 2.5 cals .. but you get the picture) so I can add more of that stuff without as much worry. Plus it just tastes alot better and mixes alot better as well!!
> 
> E.D. Smith is still good to have once in a while to mix it up I find ..


I did notice it had 10cals per TBSP. So i only used 1 TBSP +250g CC + 1/8 tsp cinnamon. But with 0 cals, i should check out the starbucks one. 

I try to be conservative with all these fake additives. In the long run, maybe a little table sugar is better than constantly having stuff loaded with strange chemicals. But i guess i'm being a bit paranoid.


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

Another quarter inch of the waist eh?  Good stuff there.  Rock on.


----------



## Tom_B (May 8, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I did notice it had 10cals per TBSP. So i only used 1 TBSP +250g CC + 1/8 tsp cinnamon. But with 0 cals, i should check out the starbucks one.
> 
> I try to be conservative with all these fake additives. In the long run, maybe a little table sugar is better than constantly having stuff loaded with strange chemicals. But i guess i'm being a bit paranoid.


 I have to use at least 2 TBSP of that stuff to get any taste out of it .. I don't really see that with the cottage cheese and cinnamon being all that good ..
I'd defintly reccomend looking into the Starbucks syrup .. espically if that's all your mixing it with.

Meh chemicals, shememicals! LOL I want the damn taste without the calories!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Another quarter inch of the waist eh?  Good stuff there.  Rock on.


Yea, i made some small changes to my diet and it seems to be working


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have to use at least 2 TBSP of that stuff to get any taste out of it .. I don't really see that with the cottage cheese and cinnamon being all that good ..
> I'd defintly reccomend looking into the Starbucks syrup .. espically if that's all your mixing it with.
> 
> Meh chemicals, shememicals! LOL I want the damn taste without the calories!


It is mild. 1Tbsp isnt much. Im going to look into the starbucks one this weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2006)

*Lower Power/Upper Strength - 08May06 (Week 4)*

*Warm up* - 1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
5min Elliptical - @45-50rpm/level 2

BB Squats
BB DL's
BB Bent over rows
BW push ups
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Work out*
ATG Back squats -
warm up 95x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 120x3 (@50%)
130x2 (8sets @60%) - RI 30-35sec

Flat BB Bench -
warm up 115x5 (@50%), 135x4 (@60%), 150x3 (@70%)
185x2,3,3 (@90%)- RI recovery

RDL's - 205x11,10,8 - RI 60secs

Single arm DB row - 55x12,12,12 - RI 60secs

Weighted CG Chest Dips - 35x12,7,6 - RI 60secs

Squats - Same weight as last time. Still a slight slow down in the middle on the concentric. I'll reduce weight by 5lb next week and try that.

Bench - Last week i got 3x3 @180 + a bonus set of 185x3. This week i felt i could do 3x3 @185. But didnt go well. There was a guy who spotted me with all 3 sets which is why i managed to get the reps i did. Since i upped the weights on the working sets, i increased the weight on the latter 2 warm up sets by 5lbs. I guess that set me back. I dont know why i keep sabotaging my routine 

RDL's - All the usual BB's i use were busy. So i used a different one instead of wasting time. With the usual one, my grip is right on the knurling. But with this one, it is partially there and partially on the smooth part. As a result i lost 1 rep on each set as grip gave out but was still within the targeted rr. Next time, straps to the rescue for the missed reps. 

Rows - Decided to leave these at maintenence and did the same as last time. Will try 60's DB next week.

Dips - still 2 reps short of what i did 2 weeks ago.

However did good time. Total time was 70mins. So far, thats the best timing for this wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 12, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength - 11May06 (Week 4)*

*Warm up*
5 min Ellipitical

1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB DL's
BB Bent over rows
BW push ups
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

*Work out*
Flat Bench -
warm up 85x5 (@30%), 105x4 (@40%), 115x3 (@50%)
130x2 (8sets @60%) - RI 35-40sec

DL's -
warm up 185x5 (@50%), 205x4 (60%), 235x3 (@70%)
265x2+1s,1+1+1s,1+4s (@90%)- RI recovery

Leg Press - 300x12,10,12 - RI 60sec

Standing Overhead DB Press - 35x12,11,9 - RI 60sec

Pulldowns - 130x12,11,8 - RI 60sec

DB Preacher curls - 25x12,12,12 - RI 90sec

Bench - Increased weight by 5lb. Did reasonably well.

DL's - grip improved. Got 1 extra strapless rep on each of the 3 sets.

Leg Press - Lost 2 reps on 2nd set but gained 1 rep on the 3rd set.

OH press - Gained 3 reps on the 3rd set.

Pulldowns - Lost a rep on the 3rd set.

Curls - RI slowed down a bit for these to ~80-90secs. Got +5 reps on the 3rd set to get to max rr on all sets.

Very mixed results with this wo. Total time 75mins. Started the wo well, but wasnt too enthuastic as i had a busy day at work. On Tuesday i was told that i am being moved to the big project with the strict timeline. But as i am not a senior (experience wise) i'll be doing mostly minor stuff. It is also on a 'we wil see as we go' as this is a temporary change. So i'v been very busy trying to finish whatever i am currently doing to start on the new stuff on Monday. Last evening i was told that one of the senior guys that left the company a few weeks ago is joining back on 23may. That should be intresting.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
14-Jan-2006	162.8	16.0%	--	136.8	26.0		35"
....
29-Apr-2006	149.4	12.0%	11.8%	131.5	17.9		32.25"
6-May-2006	148.0	12.0%	11.7%	130.2	17.8		32.00"
13-May-2006	146.8	12.0%	11.8%	129.2	17.6		31.75"

Final Verdict:
LBM = -7.6
FAT = -8.4
Waist = -3.25"

Another .25" off my waist which is good. But not any closer to that elusive 10%  .  So far i've only been Mr.10%-wannabe. I know, I know... it is only a number that i am not too botherd about, but i had set that as a goal. Going by the numbers, I seem to have lost as much lbm as fat on this cut. There was a week in between where i fell sick and seemed to have lost some lbm. However, this waist reduction was much better than any previous cut. 

It does take me a while to change my frame of mind to go from cut to bulk or V.V. Usually things come to a point where i get fedup of some aspect which pushes me over the edge and makes me change focus. I do still feel like cutting to see how far i can get down to 30"/10% but I dont have much lbm to work with, so i think the wiser thing would be is to start bulking. I need to put on some serious mass. Hopefully my waist wont blow up in the process.

I was looking back on this cycle and i think i have done a total of ~9-10 weeks. I'll do the current routine for the next week as a deloading week or take the week off. Havent decided yet.

Working on a new diet. I think i shall reduce protein a bit as it is now quite high. Will post details during next week in D&N for a critique. (urk! here comes the bloat and the constant feeling of walking around feeling like a stuffed turkey!  ) I plan to increase cals very slowly, at least initially. Say, 5% a week for the first 2 weeks and see how the 3rd week does and then on the 4th or 5th week increase by 10% if needed aiming for an eventual average of 2400cals. I figure i might have to go upto 2500-2600.

For training I think i should focus on a totally hypertrophy focussed routine (possibly a BB style one). And this should probably be until i gain significant mass and only then consider other types. As much as i like full body workouts, i've been doing various combos for ~7months. So i think i need to change it up and come back to them later. I was thinking of a upper/lower 3x roatation split. 

Sounds like a good plan?


----------



## CowPimp (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good plan indeed.  I do, however, suggest that you bulk as clean as you can and do it at a steady pace.  Not that you had all that much fat on you before, but it's so much more of a pain in the ass to cut if you have that much more fat to lose.  This most recent bulk I did was a slow one of the course of several months and I gained very little body fat.  I didn't even really have to cut afterward.  I sort of did accidentally by missing a meal here and there, lost a couple pounds, and I'm plenty lean again.

Upper-lower is cool.  I say go for it.  As long as you keep with your diet (Which you seem to have no problem with), you'll do well I'm sure.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a good plan indeed.  I do, however, suggest that you bulk as clean as you can and do it at a steady pace.  Not that you had all that much fat on you before, but it's so much more of a pain in the ass to cut if you have that much more fat to lose.  This most recent bulk I did was a slow one of the course of several months and I gained very little body fat.  I didn't even really have to cut afterward.  I sort of did accidentally by missing a meal here and there, lost a couple pounds, and I'm plenty lean again.
> 
> Upper-lower is cool.  I say go for it.  As long as you keep with your diet (Which you seem to have no problem with), you'll do well I'm sure.


I agree i wasnt really fat as such, It is just that i tend to hold most of my fat in the middle. My limbs hold virtually no fat. They are not really ripped, but in no way soft/flabby. I have typical male pattern fatness 

In the past i have been a bit too eagar on my bulk. On weekends i would be a bit tired and laze around, but i would make sure i followed the diet plan and got all the cals in  . This time i plan to be plenty strict and account fot everything i eat including cheats as well as watching cals on weekends to make sure i dont overeat and sit on my ass all day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2006)

*Complex 1 - 13May06 (Week 4)*

*Warm up -*
5min Ellipitical - @45-50rpm/level1

1x6 using BB only where specified. RI 30sec
BB Squats
BB DL's
BB Bent over rows
BW push ups
forward Shoulder circles
reverse Shoulder circles

Complex 1a - RI 30secs between exercises - 90sec rest between sets.
DB Front squats - 45x7 | 45x10
DB Overhead Press - 35x10 | 35x10
DB Split squats - 45x12 | 45x12
DB Flat Bench - 55x10 | 55x10

2.5 min rest

Complex 1b - RI 30-45secs between exercises - 90sec rest between sets.
DB Sumo DL - 60x10 | 80x10
Chin Ups - bwx10 | bwx7
Hyperextensions - 0 | 35x10
DB Bent over rows - 40x10 | 40x10

1a - Squat rack was busy this week again. So i tried DB front squats with the 45's this time. Again I noticed that as i went below parallel, my hips would slide to the right.  This made my left shoulder go lower and the db slipped off my shoulder. For the second run through, i went down only to parallel as there was no problem upto that point. It was a little disapointing as i would have liked to do them ATG. Rest of it was good. Did a couple of extra reps on split squats. RI wasnt that great prob 30-35 secs.

1b - Tried first set of sumos with 60 DB and second with 80. Both were light, but i did 15 reps. Could have done more, but would have preferred the bb to use more weight. Skipped hypers on the first round as there were a couple of chicks there doing endless reps from endless angles. RI was bit slower for this at about 40-45sec and 45-50sec towards the end of the second round.

This is the end of this routine. I think i'll take the next week off and rework my bulk routine and diet in the meantime. I liked this set up of power/strength/complexes and will definately use this again to start off my next cut. I must try the second longer set of complexes next time  . This routine is a keeper and thanks to P for putting it together.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2006)

*Ab Pix*

Six pack is going to be a long time comming  

Ab Front relaxed & flexed:









Ab side relaxed & flexed:


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2006)

*Other Pics*

Back:





Front:





Most UN-Muscular:


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2006)

Adrain you look GREAT!! There is defintly a HUGE improvement since when I saw you last summer!! PS I don't think that six pack is as far off as you think


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2006)

(I know my presence is random, but...)

You do look unbelievable! You have come such a long way!!! Yay for you! 
P.S. I was in your gym two days ago at the pro shop. I paid $9 for 2 LEE LABRADA BARS!!!!! Rip off! Do you actually pay that?!


----------



## CowPimp (May 14, 2006)

Good lookin' chest there buddy!  You're not far from a visible six pack at all; definitely not.  Good work.


----------



## jaim91 (May 15, 2006)

Wait, sorry, I think I missed something...are you trying to bulk again? CowPimp said, "I do, however, suggest that you bulk as clean as you can and do it at a steady pace. Not that you had all that much fat on you before, but it's so much more of a pain in the ass to cut if you have that much more fat to lose". Just wondering because I thought you were cutting


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 15, 2006)

*HOLLY SCHMOLLY!!

*​

What the??!!! YOU ARE BUFF!!!

WOW!! When did that happen!? And WHY have you not posted piccies earlier!  WOW!! Your transformation is FANTASTIC!! Look at your biceps! And your waist/hips have just disappeared! I agree with everyone else - those abs are not far off... Infact, they are probably only a water depletion away... You salt load for a week and then drop all your salt and 'dry out' and I can bet you that you would have that 6 pack!! 

 GO YOU!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals.  

*Tom* - I do have a lot less fat than last year and my waist is looking pretty good at the end of this cut. But i've never gone this low in bw in a long while. I am too low in bw and need to bulk. This time i plan to keep a very careful track of diet and hopfully wont put on much fat.

*Jamie *- I have never baught anything at the pro-shop. Not even any supps as their prices are higher. I have overheard other members grumbling that they are a rip off. Since this gym is in the DT core, i guess it is more for the i-dont-have-time-to-cook busy/lazy office types who dont mind and can afford to pay for the convienence. $9 for 2 bars  I hope they were the size of oly BarBells  . I was cutting from the week of 24jan until last week (almost 4 months) and have decided to stop as bodyweight wise, i am too light and need some mass.

*CowPimp *- Chest does look the best, but i guess it is because i still hold a bit of fat there. .  Hopefully i'll be able to get to a 6pack goal at the end of my next cut.

*Emma *-  didnt post pics earlier as there was nothing much to show for. Thanks for the info about salt loading/deloading. As i have been tossed into this new project at the office as of this week, things are going to be busy. Which is a good week for me to take off. But i shall def give that salt trick a try on my next cut.


----------



## jaim91 (May 15, 2006)

Well, I'm glad you accomplished your goal...you look great! But now that you're bulking again, won't your efforts be all for naught?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad you accomplished your goal...you look great! But now that you're bulking again, won't your efforts be all for naught?


I'm not yet anywhere near my final goal, but yes i did get very close to this short term one. If i dont pay careful attention and do a bad diet bulk then i will put on more fat than desired. The plan is to do a very clean and calculated bulk with the intention of putting on maximum lbm with minimal fat.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2006)

*Routine*

So, i got a new routine  sorted out with help from P once again.

*Lower A*
ATG Back Squats 3x6-8
Sumo DL 3x6-8
DB Split Squats 3x10-12
Leg Curls 3x10-12
Standing Calves 3x15-20

*Upper A*
Pull Ups 3x6-8
DB OH Press 3x6-8
BB Flat Bench 3x8-10
BB Bent Over Rows 3x10-12
** Looking for a scapular strengthening exercise here. Havent gotten around to finding one yet ** 2x10-12
DB Curls 3x12-15

*Lower B*
DL???s 3x6-8
Leg Press 3x6-8
Step Ups 3x10-12
Bulgarian Squats 3x10-12
Standing Calves 3x15-20
*
Upper B*
DB Bench 3x6-8
DB Rows 3x6-8
DB Incline Press 3x10-12
Pulldowns 3x10-12
Rev Pec deck 2x10-12
Pressdown 3x12-15

RI - Tempo
120secs for 6-8reps - 1/0/x
45-60secs for 10-12 reps - 3/2/1
30secs for 12-15 reps- 3/2/1 for calves (15-20 reps) 3-5sec at the bottom and 1-2 sec at the top.

New routine will start on this Monday. Cant say that i am looking forward to doing the leg work at that RI and tempo


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2006)

*Diet*

Here is my proposed diet. This is a sample of a weekday workout diet. Calories will be cycled on weekdays/weekends as explained below.

Food Item cals	carb	fat	total pro	_complete pro_

Meal#1	 
30g Oats	115	19.71	1.8	4.8	
35g ON whey	145	3.5	1.13	27	27
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0	
1Apple	81	21	0	0	
1Multi Min-Vit Cap (1/2 dose)
500mg Glucosamine Sulphate
*TOTAL	386	44.21	7.93	31.8	27*

1 Cap NAC + 1500mg Vit C (w/water) 30-45min prior next meal.

Meal#2	 
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3	
80g cooked chicken breast	132	0	3.2	24.8	24.8
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0	
100g veggies	40	10	0	0					
1 Cap Calcium-Magnesium					
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
*TOTAL	348	33	11.5	27.8	24.8*

1 Cap NAC + 1500mg Vit C (w/water) 30-45min prior next meal.	

 
Meal#3	 
92g can tuna	116	0	1.6	24	24
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3	
100g veggies	40	10	0	0	
100g FF yogurt w/fruit	50	8	0	4	
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0	
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0					
*TOTAL	382	41	9.9	31	24*

~2g CEE (w/water) 30-45min prior next meal.	

Meal#4	(4:30-4:45)		
30g Oats	115	19.71	1.8	4.8	
35g ON whey	145	3.5	1.13	27	27
15g Natural PB	100	3	8	3				
*TOTAL	360	26.21	10.93	34.8	*

PWO	(5:45-6:00)			
40g Oats	153	26	2.5	5	
35g Dextrose	114	26	0	0	
25g Skim Milk Powder	90	12.9	0.2	9	9
20g Whey Isolate	83	0	0	19	19
~2g CEE
*TOTAL	440	64.9	2.7	33	28
(Macros in relation to LBM	3.40	0.50	0.02	0.26)*

Meal#5(7:30-8:00)		
1 pita bread	160	14	0	3	
100g veggies	40	10	0	0	
1 tsp olive oil	45	0	5	0	
92g can tuna	116	0	1.6	24	24
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
1 Cap Calcium-Magnesium	
500mg Glucosamine Sulphate				
1cap Green Tea					
*TOTAL	381	24	8.9	27	*

Meal#6 
1TBsp SF Syrup	0	0	0	0	
30g walnuts	184	4	18	4	
250g FF Cottage Cheese	180	14	0	30	30
500mg Glucosamine Sulphate				
*TOTAL	374	18	18	34	30	* 

*Cals per day INCL PWO shake	2671.00	251.32	69.86	219.40	184.80*
Percent Split	100.00%	40.03%	25.03%	34.94%	
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calories:
Daily Average Total			2423
Times per lb of LBM			18.73
Times per lb of total weight			16.49

Macros	= Carbs	Fats	Protein	_Complete Protein_
Daily Average Total	= 211.55	68.30	203.00	177.66
Grams per lb of LBM	= 1.64	0.53	1.57	1.21
Grams per lb of total weight	= 1.44	0.46	1.38	1.07
Percent Split	= 34.92%	25.37%	33.51%

*Calories of Prewo meal+PWO shake+ Pwo meal are ~45%*

Calories on weekends are lower than weekdays (except PWO shake)
W/D Off	= 2231 (x2)
W/D Training	= 2671 (x3)
W/E Off	= 2025 (x1)
W/E Training	= 2465 (x1)
Daily Average Total	= 2423

Percentage wise that works out to (in relation to the average calories)...
W/D Off	= -8%
W/D Training	= 10%
W/E Off	= -16%
W/E Training	= 2%
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calories will be increased slowly. ~5-10% the first 2 week, then ~10% a week or two after that and more after that if there is no real progress. Aiming for a little less than 1lb per week. I figure i might have to increase cals to ~2500-2600. I plan to include a second fruit (a banana) and some lentils, maybe. After which i'll increase carbs and maybe fats a bit.

Protein was a bit high on the previous diet being a cut. It was ..
Grams per lb of LBM	=	1.63(total)	1.39(complete)
Grams per lb of total weight	=1.43(total)	1.22(complete)
I have reduced it on this diet to..
Grams per lb of LBM	=	1.59(total)	1.21(complete)
Grams per lb of total weight	=	1.40(total)	1.07(complete)
Still seems a bit high. Considering if i should reduce to aim for 1g complete protein/lbm


Fats seeem ok, not sure if they need to be increased a bit.


----------



## jaim91 (May 20, 2006)

Wow, that looks so detailed (and well thought out). Best of luck on this phase Adrian! I can't wait to see the changes you've made (I'm assuming I'll see you when Lewie comes in)


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

For being thin, you have excellent chest development!

I love how detailed your gameplan is too, total props on that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks so detailed (and well thought out). Best of luck on this phase Adrian! I can't wait to see the changes you've made (I'm assuming I'll see you when Lewie comes in)


I'm trying to be as detailed as poss so hopefully this time i do better than the past. I'm sure we'll all meet sometime in T.O.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> For being thin, you have excellent chest development!


Coz I'm holding some fat there  I dont hold much fat on my limbs mostly in the middle and chest.. Damn male pattern-fatness! 



			
				camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I love how detailed your gameplan is too, total props on that.


Thanks. I just want this bulk to go better than the past ones. I'm tired of yo-yoing between ~150-170. For once I'd like to get to the higher side and stay there.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

Awesome gameplan there man.  You will definitely achieve your goals.  Seriously, I think you are one of the most dedicated people I have ever seen.

If I could suggest a could scapular strengthening exercise (I'm assuming you mean scapular retraction?), it would be face pulls.  I love those things.  I have heard some good things about prone incline DB shrugs too, but I have yet to give those a shot.

Also, beware with putting the bench press second on that one session.  If you're anything like me, or most other lifters for that matter, the bench press is given high priority all the time.  When you play it after overhead pressing, your weights will have to be lowered just a little bit.  There's nothing wrong with that obviously, just don't let your ego get to you, that's all, hehe.


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

How the fuck is your chest so big?

I'm like 10x stronger and... damn genetics.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Awesome gameplan there man.  You will definitely achieve your goals.  Seriously, I think you are one of the most dedicated people I have ever seen.


Thanks CP.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> If I could suggest a could scapular strengthening exercise (I'm assuming you mean scapular retraction?), it would be face pulls.  I love those things.  I have heard some good things about prone incline DB shrugs too, but I have yet to give those a shot.


I did look into that exercise. It suggested to 'adjust the pulley to face height'. The pulleys at my gym are not adjustable, so i'll just have to try them at the cable machine.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Also, beware with putting the bench press second on that one session.  If you're anything like me, or most other lifters for that matter, the bench press is given high priority all the time.  When you play it after overhead pressing, your weights will have to be lowered just a little bit.  There's nothing wrong with that obviously, just don't let your ego get to you, that's all, hehe.


Before i got to IM and learnt better about routines, i only ever did DB BP for reps and that was always my first exercise. So it got all my best effort  I guess I'll have to take a little hit to the ego when doing it later in the wo


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How the fuck is your chest so big?


 But hey, I'm not complaining 



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm like 10x stronger and... damn genetics.


Stronger is good. I need to work on strength. But first i want some mass.. everywhere else!


----------



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

It's not fair.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It's not fair.


You'll live.


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

Regarding the face pull, I typically use the seated row machine and just hook up a rope there.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 23, 2006)

Hey Adrian!! 

Plan looks really solid. Good basic bulking exercise rotation with no funky business and a really good diet too. My only real concern would be the fats pre-workout... All that fat is going to take a while to digest - which, for your workout should not really be too much of an issue in regards to energy (the food from the rest of your day will be floating around in your body still) but it will significantly delay the digestion and uptake of your PWO shake.... (esp if this is taken closer than about 3 to 4 hrs apart).

I think your protein intake looks fine... 

Although I usually suggest people shoot for around 1.25g complete it is very individual and depends on their preference. See how you feel on that intake... If you want, you could drop to 1g and increase your carbs instead - as these are protein sparing.

However - I would suggest that you also start to think about your intake in regards to desired lean mass (with in reason!!)... So say you were looking to add 6 pounds of lean mass over the next 12 weeks (8 pounds total gains, 6 being muscle/lean tissue) then think about shooting for 1g pound of DESIRED lean mass for protein...  

Anyway - as long as you get at least 1g complete/pound you should be fine....



Oh - and if you wanted another retraction exercises you could also try kelso shrugs which would take out your arms altogether.


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2006)

Hey Adrian .. sorry I've been gone for a bit.

Like everyone else said ... great looking plan you got there!
How much weight are you planning on trying to get on ya during this bulk? Aiming for a pound a week or less?
hahah damn right were all meeting up in T-dot!! hahaha!
Although if Adrain wants to be as percise as his plan 24/7 No KFC this time though bahahah we'll have to search around for some more healthier less fat inducing meals  (well .. at least 50% of the time for me  MMM funnel cake! )
So how's your week off going?

ps ouch those kelso shrugs look liked they'd hurt but get the good done!!

Why not just try a simple Bent over Reverse Cable Fly? Love those things.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2006)

*Lower A - 22May06 (week1)*

ATG back Squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 155x8,6,8
Sumo Dl's - 275x3, 255x6,6
DB Split Squats - 45x10/6, 7/6, 6/6
Leg Curls - 60x10,10,7
Standing calves - 135x12, 95x12,12

Total time  = 60mins

Calculated weights according to a previous routine, but i think i went a bit over and in addition to the week totally off, weights seemed heavier than usual and had to be reduced. Some muscles on my legs hurt that i didnt even know existed!

This is the first week so it is about getting to know the weights in relation to the routine. However I'm trying to focus on things in this sequence of importance..

1) RI/Tempo
2) Reps
3) Weight

Which means I am trying to adhere to the Ri and tempo as close as possible. While trying to get out the required reps or a rep or two more on every wo. And lastly, weights will be increased when i am able to get to the max reprange within the set RI+Tempo.

RI+Tempo =  .. definately had to eat much humble pie  and reduce weights.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2006)

*Upper A - 23May06 (Week 1)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x6,6,5
Standing DB OH press - 40x8,8,8
BB Bent Over Rows - 95x12,12,12
BB Flat Bench - 115x10,6,6
DB preacher Curls - 20x12,15,15

Total time  = 60mins

Will increase weights on OH Press, Bent Overs and Preachers. Tempo for the push movements comes along nicely. But need more focus on the pull movements.

Wasnt feeling too sore the next day on my upper body, but legs are still a bit sore from the other days wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2006)

*CowPimp *- Unfortunately all the seated row machined in my gym have a fixed handle  So unless i want to use a sledge hammer to remove one of them (and get physically removed from the gym in the process), I'll have to look for something else 

*Emma *- I thought the fats would be ok considering that i am working out ~60min later. But i see your point about the pwo meal+pwo shake being within 3-4 hrs of each other. I'll drop the fats in the pwo meal, increase the carbs and rearrange the cals to keep 40-45% around the wo. As well i'll increase protein to 1.2/lbm aimed on total desired lbm. I plan to bulk until early next year (unless i get sick of eating and/or if my waist grows by a max of 2" before then). Hopefully aiming for 30lbs total weight. Going by your numbers, if 75% would be lbm, i'll increase the protein to match that. Thanks for the tip on those kelso shrugs  I'll work with that.

*Tom *- From what i'v noticed about myself during the past couple of years since i'v been seriously dieting, i can bulk (or cut) @1lb/week. Anymore and i tend to put on more fat (or loose too much lbm if i am cutting). So yes, i plan to aim for 1lb/week or a bit less and if i can do a total of 30lbs by early next year with not much fat, i'll be halfway to my goal. LOL there will always be time for KFC and Pizza Pizza  .Week off was .. meh..  I just vegged around and totally relaxed. besides I'v been quite busy at work. Thanks for the suggestion for the rev cable flys. I might give that a try... if i can get the cable machines, The damn things are always busy like the flat benches 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soooo busy at work. So far the project is going as per schedule and seems it will meet its launch date for 01sep06. But that is 2 months away, so it is a bit too early to be sure. For my part, i try and do my tasks as quickly as i can so i can leave on time. Hopefully things wont come to a stage, 'due to unforseen circumatances', where i have to work late. That will upset my schedule. And if anything i hate, it is my carefully crafted plan getting upset. 


Did i mention RI+Tempo =


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2006)

*Lower B - 26May06 (Week 1)*

DL's - wu 225x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 265x7,6,6
Leg Press - 360x6, 340x7,7
DB Step Ups - 35x12,12,12
DB Bulgarian Squats - 30x5/5, 20x12/12, 12/12
Standing Calves - 95x15,12,12

DL's - These were good. Though, if i remember correctly, previously i did 275-280 for 6-7 reps. So i am still a bit under.

Leg Press - 360 was a bit heavy, so i reduced weights, but i see them going up.

Step Ups - Doing this exercise for the first time. I didnt feel anything in my legs with these  I used light weights, but even so the 35 DB put more stress on my arms/shoulders than my legs. Though i did 12 reps in total (both legs) next time i'll try 12 reps each leg. Maintaining 1/2/3 tempo on these is quite tricky.

Bulg Squats - First time doing these as well, but i sensed that they were going to kill me. So i decided to start with light weight. Again 30 db felt more in my arms/shoulders than legs. Probably more so since i just did setp ups. So i reduced to 20 DB to get the balance and from right. Balance was also a bit tricky to maintain. Using a BB will take lotsa practice to get balance right first. Maintaining tempo on these was beter than step ups but i dont think form was that good. I think my knee of the leg on the floor went forward over my toes when going down. Need to work on that.  

Standing Calves - Used the same weight as on monday and maintained strict tempo and RI. didnt get into tatget reps, but with practice i think i will. 

Even though i ate usual cals i was feeling a bit hungry during the workout. I have dropped fats in the prewo shake.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2006)

*Weight/bf and Measurements*

Weight/bf:

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
13-May-2006	146.8	12.0%	11.8%	129.2	17.6		31.75" -> End Cut
20-May-2006	146.4	13.0%	11.8%	127.4	19.0		31.75" ->Week Off
27-May-2006	145.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.0	17.4		31.50" ->Start Bulk

BW held steady during the week off. But lost some weight durig this bulk week  even though cals were increased by 10%   I guess it is the more intense wo. On the plus side, i did loose a bit off my waist  

So even though i planned to increase slowly, i think i should increase cals again this week by 10%.  I dont think there will be any negative effect in doing so.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Measurements:

Date - 	1-Jan-2006 (2 weeks before start cut)	 | 20-May-2006	(week after end cut)
Left Quad -	22.75 | 20.25
Right quad	- 21.75	|20.5	
Bi/Tri (Left) f- 15.5	|14.5	
Bi/Tri (Right) f- 15.25	|14.25	
Calf (Left) s-	13 |12.5
Calf (Right) f- 12.75 |12.25
Glutes	- 36.5 |34	
Chest	-39.25	|39	
Shoulders - 50.75 | 48.5

F = flexed
S = standing

So, a lot of size loss. But i guess that is only expected, maybe more than expected. Now i need to make up for lost size and more!


----------



## CowPimp (May 27, 2006)

Regarding the Bulgarian squats, if your knee is going over your toe excessively, then you need to get that front leg out further.  It is tougher to balance and get into position, but it's worth it.  Once you get into the groove you'll be fine.  Awesome exercise too.  I have a lot of my clients do this, though I usually have to start them off at bodyweight and they have enough trouble with that.  Successfully completing reps with 30s is great for your first time out!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2006)

I did try with my front leg further out, but as you said balance was tougher. Maintaining balance was trickier than maintaining RI or tempo. But i guess it is all about practice as well. Just gotta keep at it


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 28, 2006)

*Upper B - 27May06 (week 1)*

DB Flat Bench - wu 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 65x8,8,6
DB Rows - 55x8/8, 8/8, 8/8
Incline Press - 40x10,7,9
Pulldowns - 95x12, 120x12,7
Rev Pec Dec - 60x11,8,8
Rope pushdowns - 60x10,10,10

Total Time = 65mins

Bench - Missed max rr by 2 reps on the 3rd set  . Hopefully i'll get it next week.

Rows - I first considered doing them with 50's since i had just done heavy bench. But decided to give 55's a try. Got to max rr for all sets with good RI and tempo. Will go for 60's next week 

Incline - Didnt get into rr for the 2nd and 3rd set. These were tough.

Pulldowns - 95 was a bit light so i increased it by a couple of plates. Got to max rr for the 2rd set but didnt get near for the 3rd.

Rev Pex Dec - 2nd and 4rd set on these were painful.  I dont think my from was too good either as i felt it in my traps as well. Or maybe it is just that i havent done these in a looong time. 

Pushdowns - Tris were on fire when doing these and didnt even get into rr of 12-15. I thought my tris would be quite sore today, but they are fine. 

Yes i know weights for the latter exercises are quite pathetic, but doing them while trying to maintin a strict RI and tempo was ..  I was quite sore at the end of the workout and thought i would be sore all over today, but i'm fine. Legs are still sore, though. Mostly lower back. If that hasnt improved significantly by tomorrow, i might have to skip Sumos on tomorrows lower wo.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 29, 2006)

Hey Adrian - workouts are looking good!! And the weights are far from 'pathetic'! With the tempo you are using and the rep ranges you are aiming for they look fine to me! 

Hmmm - how is your lower back? Are you stretching it out well? 

Also - The thing with us 'glute-less' individuals is that we tend to compensate for our weakness by taking the load through our backs.. Which means we have much higher chances of doing ourselves an injury (and less chances of actually building a bigger butt as well.  ). So we have to really focus on activating our butts before we lift. Have you thought of adding in some butt bridges/ glute 'activation' exercises before your lower body workouts?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 29, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian - workouts are looking good!! And the weights are far from 'pathetic'! With the tempo you are using and the rep ranges you are aiming for they look fine to me!


Thanks Emma. I just gotta keep telling myself that. I guess it is a psycological aspect that is involved.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm - how is your lower back? Are you stretching it out well?


Lower back is fine now. I massaged it well a few times yesterday. Put my hands on my waist and massaged in a circular motion with my thumbs  at several places up and down my lower back. 

I guess i should do a better post wo streaching routine. I usually do simple streaches like 30secs of bending over and holding my ankles, standing up and holding my ankle behind my and pulling upward while pushing my knee backward and calf streaches by placing the front of my foot on ledge and trying to touch the heel to the floor while keeping my knee straight... but sometimes i skip streaching  I need to make it a regular part of my routine. Damn! that reminds me i need to get around to reading CP sticky soon 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - The thing with us 'glute-less' individuals is that we tend to compensate for our weakness by taking the load through our backs.. Which means we have much higher chances of doing ourselves an injury (and less chances of actually building a bigger butt as well.  ). So we have to really focus on activating our butts before we lift. Have you thought of adding in some butt bridges/ glute 'activation' exercises before your lower body workouts?


I'm a buttless wonder  I didnt do any glute activation stuff. I reasearched it after your post. Ummm... butt bridges? ... they .... look ... very .. errr.. Jane Fonda-ish  But i did find  this site with a whole bunch of butt exercises. I'll incorporate them into my warm up routine.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

As usual i got ready and walked to the subway to get to work. The doorsd were locked. I thought there must have been an emergency and they closed down this station. So i decided to walk to the next stop (which is a major transfer point) and check there. But that was closed as well. Came back home and found out it  was a flash strike by the Public transport company. They didnt give any notice and it is said to be an illegal strike. It has been called off but complete services are not yet resumed. It is 9:30pm now. 

So i couldnt get to work. You would think yay for me. But hold on. The temp was a high of 33C and with the humidex it feelt like 41C  On days like these i am glad to go to the office and chill in the comfort of the a/c rather than get baked in my apartment. I do have a window a/c and it is ok for the bedroom, but not adequate for the whole apartment. Oh well, back to work tomorrow.

I'll post wo details tomorrow. Feeling lethargic, damn heat. It is 9:30 and the temp is 27C. with humidex, much more.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 29, 2006)

Got to stretch boy!! There is a REALLY good stretching page here which goes into a huge number of stretches... You should be stretching AT LEAST 20-30 minutes two to three times a week - it will actually help your lifting (improves range of motion and helps prevent injury). Even if you throw in 20 minutes after your cardio, or after your weights sessions (while you are drinking your shake) it is better than nothing.

I am not shure if I have said it before (I think we have talked about it?? Or maybe not...) but I would also suggest you look into self myofascial release (foam roller stuff) which will also come in handy for releasing your lower back and upper leg (and will help your knee if you have ITB issues).

 And yes - Jane Fonda springs to mind immediately when thinking of butt bridges!  But they are really helpful at activating glutes before your lifts (esp important for squats and deads).

ps: sorry to hear about the heat! I'll trade you some? It is FREEZING in my apartment at the moment - I have had to resort to baking my socks in the microwave of a morning!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 30, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Got to stretch boy!! There is a REALLY good stretching page here which goes into a huge number of stretches... You should be stretching AT LEAST 20-30 minutes two to three times a week - it will actually help your lifting (improves range of motion and helps prevent injury). Even if you throw in 20 minutes after your cardio, or after your weights sessions (while you are drinking your shake) it is better than nothing.


Oop! 20-30mins! I guess the most benificial time is after a wo. But if i'm running late, i'll do it on my days off.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am not shure if I have said it before (I think we have talked about it?? Or maybe not...) but I would also suggest you look into self myofascial release (foam roller stuff) which will also come in handy for releasing your lower back and upper leg (and will help your knee if you have ITB issues).


Hmm .. i'll have to order that online. I looked for it a while ago, but didnt see it in any store here.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And yes - Jane Fonda springs to mind immediately when thinking of butt bridges!  But they are really helpful at activating glutes before your lifts (esp important for squats and deads).


I can almost hear her saying "... and up... and down ... and up..."  I think i need to spend some time and come up with a proper warmup to match this routine.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: sorry to hear about the heat! I'll trade you some? It is FREEZING in my apartment at the moment - I have had to resort to baking my socks in the microwave of a morning!!


 warming socks in the microwave! Never did that here even when the place is covered with snow. Didnt realise it could get that cold there.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 30, 2006)

*Lower A - 29May06 (Week1)*

ATG Squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x6,8,6
Sumo DL's - 255x8,7,8
DB Split Squats - 35x10/8, 8/7, 7/9
Leg Curls - 60x11,10,9
Standing Calves - 95x14,12,12

Squats - upped weight by 10lbs. Managed to get to max rr on the 2nd set only. But i think i should get to max rr next week with this weight.

DL's - Missed max rr on the 2rd set by 1 rep  concentration broke as there was someone moving about between me and the mirror. Anyway, i'l increase the weight by 5lb next week.

Split Squats - Last week i did 45's and got ~6-7 reps. So i reduces to 35's and attempted to get tp 10-12 reps. But didnt suceed. I think i may have to reduce further.

Leg Curls - These are comming along nicely. +1 rep on the first set and +2 on the 3rd.

Calves - No improvement here, yet to get into rr of 15-20. Maybe i should reduce weight here as well.


----------



## Tom_B (May 30, 2006)

Hey Adrain!!
Workouts are lookign great ... and I completely agree with Emma .. your weights *are not *pathetic! omg if they are pathetic then what are my weights  hahaha
 The subways are closed?! omg ... how are you managing to get around the city? I couldn't imagine being there without the use of the subways  GAH! any word of when the strike will be over?

hahahah I'm a glute-less person as well!! what do you guys recommend for the warm up? Liek if I were to do the butt bridges how many reps and sets to warm up? ... And I'm not sure .. but are butt bridges held at the top for like a minute while squeezing the hell out of your glutes or is it go up squeeze down, up, squeeze etc.

wow. I didn't know you could microwave your socks !! LOL .. I always thought they'd catch flames or something knowing my luck lol. I'll have to remembe that for the upcoming winters


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrain!!
> Workouts are lookign great ... and I completely agree with Emma .. your weights *are not *pathetic! omg if they are pathetic then what are my weights  hahaha
> The subways are closed?! omg ... how are you managing to get around the city? I couldn't imagine being there without the use of the subways  GAH! any word of when the strike will be over?


Thanks Tom. Aah .. your weights are comming along just fine. Subway strike was called off that very evening. All services are back. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahahah I'm a glute-less person as well!! what do you guys recommend for the warm up? Liek if I were to do the butt bridges how many reps and sets to warm up? ... And I'm not sure .. but are butt bridges held at the top for like a minute while squeezing the hell out of your glutes or is it go up squeeze down, up, squeeze etc.


I havent figured out reps and sets yet. I'll have to look into the whole warmup routine to decide that as this will be in addition to the dynamic warmup exercises. But you hold and squeeze for a count of 1 at the top. Not for a whole minute 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> wow. I didn't know you could microwave your socks !! LOL .. I always thought they'd catch flames or something knowing my luck lol. I'll have to remembe that for the upcoming winters


Methinks you would have to wet them to make them damp before frying them


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 31, 2006)

*Upper A - 30May06 - (week 2)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x7,7,6
Standing OH DB Press - 45x8,7,5
BB Bent Over Rows - 115x10,10,10
BB Flat Bench - 115x10,7,5
Kelso Shrugs - 80x15, 100x12, 120x12
DB Preachers - 25x12,11,10

Total Time = 80mins

Pull Ups - +1 reps on all sets.

OH Press - Went to next DB anddid quite well. Maxed out on 1st set, almost maxed out on the 2nd set, but left shoulder got a bit shakey towards the last couple of reps. Didnt make it into rr for 3rd set. But good results, nevertheless.

Rows - Increased weight by 20lbs and got to max rr. For some reason i forgot that RI was supposed to be 60secs and i did 120 like the previous ones 

Bench - +1 rep on the 2nd set, but lost a rep on the 3rd set. I exhaled at the bottom hold and lost it 

Kelsos - I think i did ok on these. Didnt get around to reading about form properly and jsut went by what i remembered from what i saw last week. The back of my  neck hurt towards the end of each set, so i need to focus on form a bit more.

Curls - Went upto next DBs and did good on these too.

Was a bit slow on this routine and took longer as usual. Besides there was a bit of a wait for some equipment.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2006)

Nope - you just fry them dry... As of yet I haven't caused any major fire hazard! 

For Butt bridges - the point is 'activation' not 'obliteration' so you are triggering the muscle to fire, not frying it... So yes - a minute is complete overkill and you will end up doing more harm than good... A few reps of squeezing (holding for about a sec at the top) is usually enough (poke your butt to see if the glutes are switched on  ).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2006)

*Lower B - 02Jun06 (week 2)*

DL's - wu 225x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 265x8,6,6
Leg press - 340x8,8,8
DB Step Ups - 35x12, 25x24,24
DB Bulgarian Squats - 25x12/10, 9/9, 8/8
Standing Calves - 95x14,13,13

Dl's - +1 rep on the 1st set. Sometime ago i noticed that on DL's i tend to do a more SLDL. So i try and focus on form. Lowering my butt when going down. Didnt manage it on all reps as the main focus is to keep my back straigt and lift the damn weight. But i think i suceeded on several reps and as a result my hammies are fried.  

Leg Press -  Got to max rr. Will increase weight by 10lbs next wek.

Step Ups - Did the 1st set with 35. But it seemed to stress my shoulders and back. So i lowered the weight and aimed for 24reps (12 per leg). Stress on shoulders and back were reduced, but eitherway, i dont really a feel a thing while doing these  . I guess they are good to fatigue my legs a bit for the bulgarians. Maintaining tempo is a bit tricky.

Bulgarians - Last week i didnt do so well aith 30 and reduced to 20 for the next 2 sets. This time i upped the weight to 25 and did quite well. However towards the latter sets/reps, tempo went out the window as legs were on fire. I just focussed on getting reps at that point. 

Calves - +1 rep increase on all sets, but still nowhere near the  max rr.

Started this wo enthuastically and thought i would finish this wo in record time. All was fine for the DL's and Press. But then things slowed down. had to wait for a bench for the step ups. Some guy wanted to work in with my during them. So there went my RI. Anyway, overall, it wasnt too bad.

Got a bit of a mild nagging cough/congestion that been lingering for a week now. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I get home and torward bedtime i switch to the news. There is a brief announcement that there has been a terrorist takedown  No further details were announced. This morning some details were reeased during a press conference. A bunch of guys, sympathetic to Al-Quaida were planning terror attacks in Southern Ontario (The police didnt specify where, to avoid panic, i guess). They accquired 3 tons on Ammonium Nitrate, which is a common pesticide but is also used for explosives. To it in perspective, during the Oklohoma bombing in 1995 one ton was used. This was 3 times the amount! They also said there were similarities between these guys and the ones in the London bombing. I take the subway to work everyday  However the police said that the public transport system was not a target.

http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20060602-009/page.asp


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 3, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
20-May-2006	146.4	13.0%	11.8%	127.4	19.0 -> week off
27-May-2006	145.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.0	17.4 -> start bulk
3-Jun-2006	146.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.8	17.6

So, seems like weight has increased. But i'll stick to 2400cals and monitor for another week and decide if i should stay with these cals or increase to 2600.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 5, 2006)

*upper B - 03Jun06 (week 2)*

DB Bench - wu 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 65x8,8,7
DB Rows - 60x8/8, 65x8/8, 8/8
Incline DB Press - 40x10,6, 35x7
Pulldowns - 120x12,8,8
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,12,8
Pushdowns - 60x11,11,9


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking good Adrian! 

Rememeber that there will be a shift in water as you go from cutting to bulking (one of the reasons why I suggest a few weeks break between them) so don't be too concerned with initial figures... What matters is the change over time.

 To hear about the terrorists!! Arggg...  It is spooky to think that things like that are going on so close to where you live... Stay safe ok?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looking good Adrian!
> 
> Rememeber that there will be a shift in water as you go from cutting to bulking (one of the reasons why I suggest a few weeks break between them) so don't be too concerned with initial figures... What matters is the change over time.


Few weeks break!  I guess i should slow down on the cals. I'll see what the result is this weekend. Probably i'll stick to the present cals for next week as well.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> To hear about the terrorists!! Arggg...  It is spooky to think that things like that are going on so close to where you live... Stay safe ok?


It was surprising  Hopefully they have all been arrested.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 6, 2006)

*Lower A - 05Jun06 (Week 3)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x7,7,7
Sumo DL's - 260x6,8,8
DB Split Squats - 20x12/8, 11/7, 7/6
Leg Curls - 60x12,10,9
Standing Calves - 95x15,12,13

Total time = 65mins

Squats - +1 rep on all sets.

DL's - weight up by 5lbs and got to max rr on 2nd and 3rd set. Funny how i seem to do better on the latter sets 

Split squats - reduced weight to 20's DB to get into rep range. But was still painful with the tempo.

Leg Curls - +1rep on the 1st set. Couldnt squueze out any more. slower tempo is  painful.

Calves - a couple of reps extra but still out of 15-20 rep range.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 6, 2006)

AH terriorists?!
Hope they got everything solved ...

I also heard you guys are getting smog again down there??

Think you'll be in T-dot from the second week of august for roughly two weeks?? 

PS Workouts are looking great!! How's the weight going?? You going to stop increasing the calories for a couple of weeks or just slow it down considerably?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> AH terriorists?!
> Hope they got everything solved ...


Well, the story is still unfolding. But hopefully it is just in the courts now and not the streets.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I also heard you guys are getting smog again down there??


Yes, Summer hazard! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Think you'll be in T-dot from the second week of august for roughly two weeks??


There was something being planned in mid August. But things are still up in the air. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> PS Workouts are looking great!! How's the weight going?? You going to stop increasing the calories for a couple of weeks or just slow it down considerably?


I think I'll just stick to the present cals until the end of this week (which makes 2 weeks at 2400 cals) and see what happenes. If i gained, then i stick it out for another week. If not, I'll increase by ~200 cals.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2006)

*Upper A - 06Jun06 (Week 3)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x7,7,6
Standing DB OH Press - 45x8,8,6
BB Bent Over Rows - 115x11,10,10
BB Flat Bench - 115x10,6,6
Kelso Shrugs - 120x12,12,12
DB Curls - 25x12,12,10

Total Time - 70mins (damn gym was extra busy  )

Pull ups - No change, same weights and reps. Tried to squeeze out an extra rep, but didnt get my chin upto the bar level, so i didnt count it.

OH Press - +1 rep on 2nd set.

Bent Overs - +1 rep on the 1st set. Bench - -1reps on the 2nd set but +1 rep on the 3rd set. I think i mught have to reduce weight to get into 10-12 reps. 

Shrugs - got to max rr. SO will increase to 130 next week.

Curls - +1 on the 2nd set.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2006)

*Lower B - 09Jun06 (week 3)*

DL's - wu 205x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 265x8,7,6
Leg press - 360x6,8,8
DB Step Ups - 30x14,16,16
DB Bulgarian Squats - 25x12/9, 9/8, 10/8
Standing Calves - 95x14,12,12

Total time = 75mins

DL's - +1rep on the 2nd set. Been focussing on a better rom by lowering my butt lower than usual. It must be working as my legs are fried today.

Leg Press - weight up by 20lbs and maxed out on the 2nd and 3rd set. gave up too soon on the first. But i think i'll increase weight by 10lbs next week.

Step ups - 

Bulgarian - mixed results

Standing calves - mixed again.

Funny how you start the day feeling all relaxed and energetic and think when you get to the gym later in the day you would finish your wo in better time. But instead end you dragging your ass and finish not better than usual.  I need to get quicker in racking/unracking weights.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 10, 2006)

*Weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
20-May-2006 146.4 13.0% 11.8% 127.4 19.0 31.75"-> week off @2000cals
27-May-2006 145.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.0 17.4 31.50"-> start bulk @2200cals
3-Jun-2006	146.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.8	17.6		31.75" ->2400cals
10-Jun-2006	146.8	12.0%	-----	129.2	17.6		32.00" ->2400cals

So weight is up by .4lb this week. Yea, big woo-ha  not sure if i should wait another week. I think i should increase cals upto ~2650  

Not too bothered about waist increase as that is not real, looking at the measurements that I track throughout the week. I'v been feeling quite bloated/gassy since this bulk. Not sure if it is the increased carbs or food combos there of. I dont feel so bad on off days. Just training days so the only difference is the pwo shake. I'm going to stop the CEE in the pwo to see if that make a difference.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2006)

Bumping up a couple hundred calories isn't a bad idea in my opinion.  I would probably wait another week and weigh yourself, but that's just me.  Like I said, I've taken to very lean bulks.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 10, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 20-May-2006 146.4 13.0% 11.8% 127.4 19.0 31.75"-> week off @2000cals
> 27-May-2006 145.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.0 17.4 31.50"-> start bulk @2200cals
> 3-Jun-2006	146.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.8	17.6		31.75" ->2400cals
> ...


Looks good Adrian!  I would agree with Cow - time to increase cals. Add on 5-10% (say an average of 200 cals) and stay at that for next week. Then measure again.

And the CEE shouldn't be having a huge effect on bloat (it is the monohydrates that are more known to do this)... Not unless you are having massive doses anyway....?? And 3-4g for someone your size is not a massive dose...



How much water are you drinking when you take it?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 11, 2006)

How are you liking the bulgarians?? They're brutual aren't they 
Don't think I've ever tried them with a DB .. might have to give it a shot some day. hahah would probably be a good idea as balancing a BB on your back while doing those is ust waiting for trouble LOL. I love them though. Only thing I've ever done that hits the glutes as good is Reverse Lunges!

I also know wha tyou mean about the step - ups .. it's why I've stoped them. I feel liek they do nothing at all for your legs and all i could feel it in was in my traps.
I did always want to try step ups where you swing you opposite leg through and get your knee to your chest .. might stress the legs out a bit more 

Anyways your workouts are lookign great!! Let me know if those plans for mid august go through for ya!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2006)

*Upper B - 10Jun06 (week 3)*

DB Bench - 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 65x8,8,8
DB Rows - 70x8/8, 8/8, 8/8
DB Incline Press - 35x12,10,8
Pulldowns - 120x12,9,8
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,12,9
Pushdowns - 60x12,12,8

Total time = 75mins

Bench - Sooo.. finally got to max rr on these. will increase weight next week. This will not really be a PR as i did 70's for one set for a short while, towards the end of a routine, when i was doing BFL ~2 years ago. But if i can get 3x6 for a start, that will be a PR.

Rows - Increased to 70's and got to max rr. Will try 75's next week. 

Incline - 40's wernt geting me into rr. So i reduced weight and did a bit better.

Pulldowns - +1 rep on the 3nd set. For some reason shoulders were screaming by this time.

Rev Pec - Got to max rr on the first 2 sets. Reaslied i was cheating a bit. I tended to turn my elbows out a bit at the isometric. Which i guess results in the weight held by tension and not by muscles. So for the third set i consiously avoided doing that. Barely managed to get 9 reps out and couldnt really straighten my arms for all reps. Gotta keep working at that form.

Pushdowns - +1 reps on the first 2 sets -1 on the 3rd. I keep forgetting i am supposed to do do 12-15 for this exercise and target 12 reps instead, even though i have it written right below each set how many reps i should target  

wo felt good. But i wasnt too energetic and it took a bit longer than the usual 65mins.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bumping up a couple hundred calories isn't a bad idea in my opinion.  I would probably wait another week and weigh yourself, but that's just me.  Like I said, I've taken to very lean bulks.


I think i should bump them up a bit. Yesterday was a wo day and i did 2500 cals (~180 cals lower than weekday wo days). This morning i weighed in at 146  so the .8 increase didnt hold, i guess. I know it is only a 1 day fluctuation, but increasing seems like a good idea now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good Adrian!  I would agree with Cow - time to increase cals. Add on 5-10% (say an average of 200 cals) and stay at that for next week. Then measure again.


I will increase the daily average to 2600 and lets see what happens next week.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And the CEE shouldn't be having a huge effect on bloat (it is the monohydrates that are more known to do this)... Not unless you are having massive doses anyway....?? And 3-4g for someone your size is not a massive dose...
> 
> 
> 
> How much water are you drinking when you take it?


It didnt give me much of a prob when i used it on the recent cut. I do 1/2 a tsp with 300-400ml water 30mins prior to pre wo meal. and 1/2 tsp with pwo shake which has ~400-500ml water. This was the same that i was doing on the cut. And you are right, it shouldnt have a huge bloat effect. Actually it is bad gas more than bloat issues. Though, bloat results in gas. 

Maybe it is the change in diet. Previoulsy i was doing 15g nuts, but now it is 45g nuts per day. Or maybe just a combination of foods. I guess i'll have to do a bit of trial and error with food items to figure out what it is.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> How are you liking the bulgarians?? They're brutual aren't they


You can say that again! With a 3/2/1 tempo on a 60 sec RI, i feel like throwing down the weights and running out of the gym with my arms in the air, screaming!!  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Don't think I've ever tried them with a DB .. might have to give it a shot some day. hahah would probably be a good idea as balancing a BB on your back while doing those is ust waiting for trouble LOL. I love them though. Only thing I've ever done that hits the glutes as good is Reverse Lunges!


 dont think i am ready for the BB yet, I think adjusting the tempo and ri  and working with DB's is just fine. Reverse lunges, hmmm, I should try those sometime.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I also know wha tyou mean about the step - ups .. it's why I've stoped them. I feel liek they do nothing at all for your legs and all i could feel it in was in my traps.
> 
> I did always want to try step ups where you swing you opposite leg through and get your knee to your chest .. might stress the legs out a bit more



Yea, they seem to stress my shoulders/traps more from holding the weight. Legs dont feel a thing. Maybe they help pre fatigueing my legs for the bulgarians. But i am going to look into an alternate for them.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways your workouts are lookign great!! Let me know if those plans for mid august go through for ya!!


Sure, will do


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 11, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think i should bump them up a bit. Yesterday was a wo day and i did 2500 cals (~180 cals lower than weekday wo days). This morning i weighed in at 146  so the .8 increase didnt hold, i guess. I know it is only a 1 day fluctuation, but increasing seems like a good idea now.



Go for it.  A 5-10% increase is a good number to shoot for as Emma said.  200 calories sounds about right.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 15, 2006)

*Lower A - 12Jun06 (week 4)*

ATG back Squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x7,7,6
Sumo Dl's - 265x6,6,7
DB Split Squats - 2012/7, 10/8, 10/8
Leg Curls - 60x12,8,8
Standing Calves - 95x15,12,15


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 15, 2006)

*Upper A - 13Jun06 (week 4)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x8,5,6
DB OH Press - 45x8,8,7
BB Bent Over Rows - 115x12,10,10
BB Flat Bench - 105x12,8,7
Kelso Shrugs - 130x12, 140x10,8
DB Curls - 25x14,12,12


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2006)

Hope you are not tooo run down at work Adrian? Seems like you are really busy nowdays....  

Keep slugging along - it is nearly the weekend!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 15, 2006)

^ mmm agreed!

What's new Adrian?? How's things going??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2006)

*Lower B - 17Jun06 (week4)*

DL's - wu 225x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 265x8,7,6
Leg Press - 370x6,6,6
DB Setp Ups - 30x18,18,18
DB Bulgarian Squats - 25x9/9, 10/9, 10/9
Standing calves - 95x15,12,14

Dl's - Same weights reps as last week.

Leg press - up by 10lbs and got to min rr.

Step Ups - got a couple of reps more but still not near rr.

Bulgarians - mixed results but a bit better than last week.

calves - a rep or two more than last week.

Work has been quite busy but not too bad. However since the last  weekend i have been feeling quite worn out. On monday i contemplated skipping the lower wo and making it a 2x wo week. But at the last min i decided to go to the gym. I wanted to see the results of this weeks increased cals. That wo didnt turn out bad. So i wasnt physically tired but mentally. Same as on the next days upper wo. Now if i was lost reps and weight, then i would be concerned and take time off.

I made sure i got to bed early on wed and thu and felt better. But today (after last evenings wo) i feel worn again. I hope it is it is only work preassure working on my mind and not my CNS that is feeling stressed and needs a break as i took a week off before starting this wo and I've only been at it for 4 weeks  . If next week isnt any better, iI'm going to make the week after a 2x week. Am going to try and sneak in a nap or two this weekend 

*CowPimp *- Inreasing cals seemes to have worked. But i guess i'll know for sure next weekend. I'd like to get to a point where i see some regular weekly increase.

*Emma *- Work is busy but not very stressfull as the project is going well... so far. But it does seem to have fatigued my mind. I dont now if it is that or maybe this wo set up is a bit much for me. But i plan to stick to it.

*Tom *- Nothing new. Just dragging my ass to work and gym and back as usual.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2006)

*Weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
20-May-2006 146.4 13.0% 11.8% 127.4 19.0 31.75"-> week off @2000cals
27-May-2006 145.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.0 17.4 31.50"-> start bulk @2200cals
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.8 17.6 31.75" ->2400cals
10-Jun-2006 146.8 12.0% ----- 129.2 17.6 32.00" ->2400cals
17-Jun-2006	147.2	12.0%	12.4%	151.5	20.7		32.00" -->2600cals

Weight did go up, but next weekend will be the real result of the increased cals. Hopefully I'll hit ~148. Again I'm not bothered by the waist increase. On some off days, it goes down as low as 31.50". So this is just some see-saw fluctuation.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2006)

Fucking water retention nonsense pisses me off.  Looks good in here though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fucking water retention nonsense pisses me off.  Looks good in here though.


Yea, it is beginning to piss me off as well. I finished my cut at ~146 and that was 5 weeks ago! Oh well, i wanted to slowly ease into things rather than jump into it. Hopefully things are on the upswing from this point onwards.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 19, 2006)

I hear Purple K is creatine that DOESN'T cause water retention. Have you heard of it?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 21, 2006)

ADRIAN!! WHERE ARE YOU!?
It's about time you started updating this thing 

I take it things are getting busier/more stressfull at work? Hope things aren't too bad ..
Hows the bulk and those workouts going? 

PS I've decided I'm leaving for Toronto on July 31st and will be there untill about August 13th!
mmmm Toronto ...

Hope Your having a good day and things are well with ya


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2006)

*Upper B -17Jun06 (week4 )*

DB Bench - wu 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 70x6,5,5
DB Rows - 70x8/8, 8/8, 8/8
Incline Press - 35x12,11,10
Pulldowns - 120x12,8,8
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,9,6
Pushdown - 60x15,10,10


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lower A - 19Jun06 (week 5)*

ATG Back Squats - 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x7,7,6
Sumo DL's - 265x8,6,7
DB Split Squats - 25x12/9, 10/6, 9/7
Leg Curls - 60x12,10,9
Standing calves - 95x15,15,15


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2006)

*Upper A - 21Jun06 (week 5)*

Pull Ups- wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x7,7,7
DB OH Press - 45x8,8,8
BB Bent Over Rows - 115x12,10,12
BB Bench - 105x12,10,10
Kelso shrugs - 130x12,12,12
DB Curls - 25x15,13,10

Pull ups - These arent improving quickly enough.

OH Press -  got to max rr on 45's. Will try 50's next week. Thats gonna be tough  to haul up the db, especially while standing 

Bent overs - Will increase weight on these next week.

Bench - a few extra reps with the lowered weight.

Kelso - maxed at these. will increase next week.

Curls - these were good. getting to max rr.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
 so i did get in my wo's during the week, but have been quite busy to update the jounal.

This wo was supposed to be done on Tuesday. But we had our 'Fun Day' on that day. It is a day where the company is closed and the company organises  some outdoor activity.

I walked down to the venue ~45mins as it was downtown and the weather was great.

As usual, it starts with a meeting with the CEO and HR VP.. etc talking about stuff that was done during the past year. With some prizes and giveaways. For the entertainment part of it, a hypnotist did a show. He asked for some volunteers. A whole bunch of them went up (i didnt). During the session he sent most of them back and eventually there were about 8 people. There were 1300 people in the room and ther were several screens with cameras trained on the person on stage so all could see.

I have always been curious, but a bit skeptical about hypnosis. But i guess it depends on how susseptable one is to the power of suggestion. I didnt expect much to happen. But he did hypnotise them! 

Part of it was that he suggested that they were in a boat and made one guy the captain. A mean captain.

Hypnotist: "Some people here arent rowing much. thery are slacking off a bit"
Captain: "ROW HARDER! NOW!!"
Audience: 

Hypnotist: "Have you ever lost any of your crew members while out  at sea?"
Captain:"A few."

Hypnotist: "So as you are rowing down the colorado river, you get to .. er.. Niagra falls.. and you are approacing the falls."
Audience:  
Hypnotist:"You are about to go over the falls! what do you do?"
Captain: "I can swim" 
Audience: 

I do believe more in the power of suggestion after this show. The ones who were hypnotised wernt planted in the show. They are employees of the company.

After that we went walked to the harbourfront, which is ~10 mins away, for a boat ride on Lake Ontario. As there were ~1200 people were divided up on 3 boats. And sailed around from 1pm to 4pm. Food was served on the boat and the upper level had music with a Dj playing where a bunch of them were dancing. Diet was, of course, non existant. But i stuck to having the chicken breast rather than the burger.

Finally 4 beers later  the ride came to an end. I walked home along with a couple of friends. During which we stopped on the way for a pint  I was really _really _ wiped out at the end of the day and almost passed out on the couch when i got home. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jamie *- Never heard of Purple K. Just looked it up on the internet, seems it is a brand name of a product containing buffered creatine monohydrate ph12+. Not sure about that as mono usually gives me issues. CEE seems much better now.

*Tom *- LOL.. yea, i'v been neglecting updating this thing. I usually do it during work as i dont feel like going home and getting on the computer as i work at a computer all day. WOO HOO, sounds like your trip to TO is def. I hope the weather stays nice. There have been a few days where it did get bad. But so far so good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 24, 2006)

*Lower B - 22Jun06 (week 5)*

DL's - 225x5, 245x5, 265x5 - 265x8,8,8
Leg Press - 370x7,6,6
DB Step Ups - 30x20,20,16
DB Bulgarian Squats - 25x 10/10, 9/8, 10/10
Standing Calves - 95x16,15,12

DLs - Accidently loaded weight of working set for the last warmup. Anyway, got to max rr on all 3 working sets.

Leg Press - +1 rep on 1st set

Step Ups - +1 couple of reps

Squats - a rep or two increase

Calves - a couple of reps increase on the first 2 sets.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 24, 2006)

*Weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
20-May-2006 146.4 13.0% 11.8% 127.4 19.0 31.75"-> week off @2000cals
27-May-2006 145.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.0 17.4 31.50"-> start bulk @2200cals
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.8 17.6 31.75" ->2400cals
10-Jun-2006 146.8 12.0% ----- 129.2 17.6 32.00" ->2400cals
17-Jun-2006 147.2 12.0% 12.4% 151.5 20.7 32.00" -->2600cals
24-Jun-2006	148.2	12.0%	12.4%	130.4	17.8	32.00" -->2600cals

So there was an increase in weight. But next week should be a better gauge as to whether the increase is for real.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks like you're still going strong, and you have some gains to show for it.  Glad to see you're just slacking on posting and not on working out.  That's perfectly acceptable.  Hehe.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 25, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 20-May-2006 146.4 13.0% 11.8% 127.4 19.0 31.75"-> week off @2000cals
> 27-May-2006 145.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.0 17.4 31.50"-> start bulk @2200cals
> 3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.8 17.6 31.75" ->2400cals
> ...


LOL - bit of a "lean mass" growth spurt last week! 

Weight and BF look great this week Adrian - 1 pounds per week is a solid gain...! Woo hoo!  

Your workouts are looking solid too - very impressive deadlifting!! 265# for 8!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're still going strong, and you have some gains to show for it.  Glad to see you're just slacking on posting and not on working out.  That's perfectly acceptable.  Hehe.


 I usually post while i'm at work. But i'v been soo busy lately that i didnt get around to doing so. Thankfully I'v been able to get my wo's in.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - bit of a "lean mass" growth spurt last week!


Oop! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Weight and BF look great this week Adrian - 1 pounds per week is a solid gain...! Woo hoo!


I thought so too. But this morning i weighed in at 147.4  Dont know why i lost a bit. 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your workouts are looking solid too - very impressive deadlifting!! 265# for 8!!


 Thanks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 25, 2006)

*Upper B - 25Jun06 (week5)*

DB Bench - wu 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 70x5,6,5
DB Rows - 75x 7/7, 7/7, 7/7
DB Incline Press - 35x12,12,10
Pulldowns - 120x12,11,11
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,9,9
Pushdown - 60x15,13,11

Bench - Has a false start on the first set and lost a rep. But gained a rep on the second.

Rows - First time in my life I'v used 75's  did exceltionally well. I could have gotten to max rr, but decided not to do too much too fast. Will def get to max rr next week.

Incline - +1rep on the 2nd set.

Pulldowns - Sudden increase in reps here. +3 on the 2nd and 3rd set.

Rev Pec Dec - +3reps on the 3rd set.

Pushdowns - +3 on the 3nd set and +1 on the 3rd.

Wo started off a bit slowly. I wasnt feeling too energised for it. I did take a nap for a hour prior, but i needed more time and wasnt feeling completly rested. As a result the entire wo too 90mins, which usualy takes ~75mins.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Was reading  this thread, and going by gopros recommendation of a total of 40-70 seconds, i looked at the tut of the higher rep exercises. The 10-12 rep ones fall in the 60-72 range. But the last exercise for Bis and Tris (not looking at calves as i know they need a much higher rep range) falls in the the 72-90 sec range. Wonder if i need to work them in the 10-12 reprange as well  I shall pose the question to gorpo in the thread.

Soooo another weekend passed by and I am none the richer, wiser or buffier  Hopefully i shall get time during the week to post more regularly


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 27, 2006)

*Lower A - 26Jun06 (week 6)*

ATG Back Squats - 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x8,7,6
Sumo DL's - 265x8,8,8
DB Split squats - 25x 12/8, 9/7, 12/9
Leg Curls - 60x12,11,9
Standing Calves - 95x18,15,15

Squats - +1 rep on the 1st set. These wernt good today. My butt kep comming up too quick for most reps so they became a cross between a Good morning and squat.  However....

DL's - These were excellent and maxed on all 3 sets. Will increase weight next week.

Split Squats - mixed results.

Leg Curls - +1 rep on the 2nd set. These are beginning to feel quite tough.

Calves - a few extra reps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like the bulking is paying off.  Your numbers seem to be up these last couple of workouts!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like the bulking is paying off.  Your numbers seem to be up these last couple of workouts!


Yep, it does seem like it. I would like to see faster number change in bw, but i guess 'slow and steady wins the race'.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep, it does seem like it. I would like to see faster number change in bw, but i guess 'slow and steady wins the race'.



Gains like this are fast!  A couple reps on a few sets of 8-10 is somewhere around a 10% increase in work performed.  That's nothing to scoff at!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2006)

*Upper A - 27Jun06 (week 6)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x7,7,6
DB Standing OH Press - 50x5,5,5
Bent Over Rows - 120x12,11,10
Flat Bench - 105x12,10,9
Kelso Shrugs - 140x12,12,12
DB Preacher Curls - 25x15,12,10

Pull Ups - lost a rep on these on the 3rd set 

OH Press - all i can say is this is a PPEEEEEE-AARRRRRR  didnt think i would be able to haul the 50's DB up and do these standing, but i did it and managed with a good number of reps as well.

Rows - weight upped by 5lbs and did well.

Bench - lost a rep on the 3rd set 

Shrugs - increased weight by 10lbs and got to max rr. But i think i wasnt very focussed onn tempo and form my this time.

curls - lost a rep on the 3nd set.

All in all this was a good wo. Total time was a not bad @75mins (not incl warmups)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Gains like this are fast!  A couple reps on a few sets of 8-10 is somewhere around a 10% increase in work performed.  That's nothing to scoff at!


You are right. I wasnt looking at it that way. Makes sense, though.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Adrian! Looking good in here!!
 50lbs on standing OH press!
Did you ever manage to fix that bloat problem or did it sort of just fix itself??

PS Happy Canada's Day!! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 30, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OH Press - all i can say is this is a PPEEEEEE-AARRRRRR  didnt think i would be able to haul the 50's DB up and do these standing, but i did it and managed with a good number of reps as well.


 Dear lordy!!  50# DBs is FANTASTIC! Oh. My. God. That is nearly me you are OH pressing! 

WOO HOO!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Adrian! Looking good in here!!
> 50lbs on standing OH press!


Thanks.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Did you ever manage to fix that bloat problem or did it sort of just fix itself??


It fixed itself. I guess it was a combo of foods that didnt agree with me. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> PS Happy Canada's Day!! Hope you have a great weekend!
> Tom


Happy Canada day to you too, Tom. I plan to relax. It is supposed to be one of those very hot weekends here


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Dear lordy!!  50# DBs is FANTASTIC! Oh. My. God. That is nearly me you are OH pressing!
> 
> WOO HOO!!


 Thanks Emma. I was surprised at myself when i did it as i wasnt sure if i could do them standing


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2006)

*Lower B - 01Jul06 (week6)*

DL's - 225x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 260x8,8,8
Leg Press - 370x8,7,7
DB Step Ups - 30x20,20,16
DB Bulgarian Squats - 25x 10/10, 10/10, 9/9
Standing calves - 95x20,17,15

DL - Loaded 5lb extra and got to max rr easily. I was really surprised at myself  It wasnt difficult and i wasnt as exahusted as usual. However, on the walk home i kept thinking of it and recalculating the plates when i realised i had miscalculated and the weight was actually 5lb under! I recalculated them again a few times when i got home. Nope, the numbers wernt going to miracoulously change. Upto that point i was thrilled with myself then i was annoyed for a bit. 

Leg Press - +1rep on all sets. I thought i did sooo great on DL's and decided not to be too aggressive on these 

Step ups - same weight and reps.

Bulgarians - +2 reps on 2nd set -1 rep on 3rd set.

Standing claves - got to max rr on first set and got a few more reps on the 2nd and 3rd sets.

I expected an easier Friday at work (this phase of the project is winding down. Next week will be a 'clean up' phase and then new tasks will probably be assigned), but it turned out to be quite busy. M#2 and M#3 were delayed by about 90mins. So i hung around the office and had my prewo shake ~1hr later than usual before heading for the gym. By this time i am always a bit worn and feel sleepy. I dont know if it is the high carbs in this meal or the just the end of the work day 

Wo was a bit slow starting off. Mucho yawn stifling (explains the miscalculation on Dl's  ). But once it was underway, it went well. Total time was 75mins (excel wu and cd). 

I really need to put together a streaching routine from the link Emma gave me rather than just 5mins of static streaching at the end. Been meaning to do that for a while, but havent gotten around to it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
27-May-2006 145.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.0 17.4 31.50"
...
24-Jun-2006	148.2	12.0%	12.4%	130.4	17.8		32.00"
1-Jul-2006	149.0	12.0%	12.4%	131.1	17.9		32.25"

Weight is up, but i wouldnt count on it. Thu was an off day and on fri morning i weighed in at 147.8. The only thing extra i ate on fri was a doughnut. That certainly wouldnt contribute much for a 1.2lb increase in weight.  damn water retention 

BF was the same on the scale and seemed the same on calipers as well. Waist did show .25" increase. But i guess that can be blamed on one of this weeks veggies - Cauliflower, as i have been feeling a bit more bloated than usual.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 2, 2006)

*Upper B - 01Jul06 (week 6)*

DB Bench - wu 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 70x8,6,5
DB Rows - 75 x8/8, 8/8, 8/8
DB Incline Press - 35x12,12,10
Pulldowns - 120x12,11,10
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,9,6
Rope Pushdowns - 60x15,11,10

Bench - maxed out on 1st set. No change on the remaining.

Rows -Got to max rr. Will try 80's next week 

Incline - tried to get at least 1 more rep on the 3rd set, but didnt suceed.

Pulldowns - lost a rep on the 3rd set.

Rev PecDec - lost 3 reps on 3rd set. But i cut the RI in half. The gym was closing early because of canada day.

Pushdowns - lost 2 reps on the 2nd set. Hope to make up these lost reps next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2006)

*Lower A - 04Jul06 (week  7)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x8,7,6
Sumo Dl's - 270x6,6,6
DB SPlit Squats - 25x 12/9, 11/8, 11/9
Leg Curls - 60x12,12,10
Standing Calves - 95x20,15,13


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2006)

*Upper A - 05Jul06 (week 7)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x7,7,6
DB OH Press - 50x6,4,5
BB Bent Over Rows - 75x12,12,10
Flat Bench - 75x12,12,10
Kelso shrugs - 140x12, 150x12,12
DB Curls - 25x15,8,5

Pull Ups - Been stuck at these weight/reps alomst from the start of this routine 

OH Press - +1rep on the 1st set. Got a false start on the 2nd set and lost a rep.

Bent Over - +!rep on 2nd set.

Bench - +2reps on the 2nd set and +1 on the 3rd.

Shrugs - upped the weights by 10lbs and got to max rr. 

Curls - wo was going fine until this point. 1st set was ok. But there was a big drop in the next 2 sets. -4 on the 2nd set and -5 on the 3rd set.   . I thought i would be able to get more reps out and was quite disapointed that i didnt. However it dcould be related to wo time. Past few of these wo's have been 75-80mins. But this one i completed in 65mins. So it could have been to stricter RI. Beginning to wonder if keeping a strict RI for this type of a routine is crucial or if and extra 30-60secs is ok. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Family Guy
Lois sends Stewie to daycare to improve his social skills. But she gets bored at home so Peter convinces her to get a Job as a flight attendant. He gets on her flight and creates a nusiance of himself.
Lois: "You convinced me to take this job just so that you can fly for free?! I work so hard to do it. I've had to see that crappy Julia Roberts movie 47 times. Have you seen the lips on that woman? It's like a baboons ass on a face!"

Peter takes a favour from The Mob and the Mob calls to collect. So he gets hauled before The Don.
Peter: "So, what can i do for you? Whack a guy? Off a guy? Whack off a guy?? .. Coz I'm married, y'know"

Brian gets fleas and spreads it in the house. Stewie wakes up in the middle of the night, scratching himself and goes to Lois with fleas all over him.
Stewie: "Wake up woman! This house is infested with something other than idiots!"


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 7, 2006)

haha had a bit of a family guy marathon did ya?

PS only a little bit over 20 days until Toronto!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 8, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> haha had a bit of a family guy marathon did ya?


 yea, there wasnt anything else intresting to watch. Besides i havent seen all episodes.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> PS only a little bit over 20 days until Toronto!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 8, 2006)

*Lower B - 07Jul06 (week7)*

DL's - wu 225x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 270x8,7,8
Leg Press - 370x8,8,8
DB Step Ups - 30x20,20,20
DB Bulgarians - 25x12/12, 10/10, 12/12
Standing Calves - 95x20,16,14

DL - Last week i miscalculated and _reduced _weight by 5lbs. This week i put it back and increased by 5lb as well. Got to max rr on 1st and 3rd set. I guess taking a lil step back helped.

Leg Press - +1rep on 2nd and 3rd set and got to max rr.

Step Ups - +4 reps on the 4rd set.

Bulagrians - This time i tried starting with the same leg instead of alternating. I shall alternate next week.

Calves - -1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 8, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006	146.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.8	17.6		31.75"
10-Jun-2006	146.8	12.0%	----	129.2	17.6		32.00"
17-Jun-2006	147.2	12.0%	12.4%	129.5	17.7		32.00"
24-Jun-2006	148.2	12.0%	12.4%	130.4	17.8		32.00"
1-Jul-2006	149.0	12.0%	12.4%	131.1	17.9		32.25"
8-Jul-2006	148.6	11.0%	12.4%	132.3	16.3		31.5"

 lost a bit this week. Thought i did suspect it. The last few weeks have been a ~1lb increase which seemed unrealastic. On the bright side, my waist was on the lower side today. Usually it is on the higher side on the day after a wo 

Anyway, this bulk seems to be going a tad bit slow. I think i shall finish the next (8th week.  cant believe it has been 7weeks already) week, take a break and consider if i should increase cals to 2700. Or maybe this is the spped at which i am able to bulk?  I know a lean bulk is what i am going for, but in these 7 weeks, i have only gained 2.2lbs


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 3-Jun-2006	146.4	12.0%	12.4%	128.8	17.6
> 8-Jul-2006	148.6	11.0%	12.4%	132.3	16.3


This week you might have gone down slightly but the overall difference is pretty good Adrian!!  BF has decreased and your lean mass is up... Can't ask for better results! 



> I know a lean bulk is what i am going for, but in these 7 weeks, i have only gained 2.2lbs


It is not too bad... You don't want to pack on the weight.. But I would probably think you could speed it up a tiny bit... 0.5 pounds/week.


Oh - and this time tom comes up you guys have to remember to take more piccies!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This week you might have gone down slightly but the overall difference is pretty good Adrian!!  BF has decreased and your lean mass is up... Can't ask for better results!


Bf has been fluctuating between 11% and 12% for the past 3 weeks. I guess I'm borderline now. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is not too bad... You don't want to pack on the weight.. But I would probably think you could speed it up a tiny bit... 0.5 pounds/week.


I was hoping the current cals would achieve 0.5-0.8lb/week.. But i guess a slight increase is required (i'll put them mostly in pre wo and some in breakfast). I'll rework them according to my current weight and 11% bf and aim for 20x/lbm cals. I'll do this for the next routine.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - and this time tom comes up you guys have to remember to take more piccies!!


Last time Tom was very camera shy. I had to almost grab the camera from him and take some piccs. Now that he has 'bloomed' a bit, hopefully he wont be camera shy and well take piccs and post them.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 9, 2006)

*Upper B - 08Jul06 (week 7)*

DB Bench - 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 70x8,7,6
DB Rows - 80x8,8,8
DB Incline Press - 35x12,12,12
Pulldowns - 120x12,12,12
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,11,9
Pushdowns - 60x15,15,15

Bench - +1 rep on the 2nd and 3rd set.

Rows - Used the 80's DB for the first time in my life and got to max rr. Though it wasnt as easy.

Incline - +2 reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr.

Pulldowns - +1rep on the 2nd set and +2 on the 3rd set and got to max rr.

Rev Pec dec - +2 reps on 2nd set and +3 on the 3rd set.

Pushdowns - +4 reps on the 2nd set and +2 on the 3rd set.

So it looks like i did very well today with reps up on all exercises and maxed out on 3 of them. But i have a confession. I took slightly longer breaks, especially between exercises and the total wo was 90mins as opposed to the usual 65-75mins.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 9, 2006)

Hahah there will be lots of pictures this time!! ya before i was very camera shy .. not the case anymore!  Omg I'm so sexcited it's so soon!!

I agree with Emma .. LBM up BF down , nothing better than that 
lol I doubt the longer RI's are really going to matter in the big sheme of things! Espically since you work out latter in the daya nd it's so hot down there! By the time you get to the gym I bet your already fairly exhausted!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hahah there will be lots of pictures this time!! ya before i was very camera shy .. not the case anymore!  Omg I'm so sexcited it's so soon!!
> 
> I agree with Emma .. LBM up BF down , nothing better than that
> lol I doubt the longer RI's are really going to matter in the big sheme of things! Espically since you work out latter in the daya nd it's so hot down there! By the time you get to the gym I bet your already fairly exhausted!


OK.. wel'll see.. You are gonna have to pose at the beach!  Maybe you and Jamie.

Yea, in the big scheme of things a little variance in RI dosent matter. It just feel like cheating  once a routine that has been decided I like to stick close to  it as much as possible.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lower A - 10Jul06 (week 8)*

ATG Back squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 145x5 - 165x8,8,7
Sumo DL's - 270x8,8,8
DB SPlit Squats - 25x 12/9, 12/9, 12/10
Leg Curls - 60x12,12,10
Standing calves - 95x20,17,15


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 14, 2006)

*Upper A - 11Jul06 (week 8)*

Pull Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 25x5 - 30x8,8,7
DB OH Press - 50x6,5,5
BB Bent Over rows - 120x12,12,12
Flat Bench - 75x12,12,10
Kelso Shrugs - 150x12,12,12
DB Curls - 25x15,15,12


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2006)

*Lower B - 14Jul06 (week 8)*

Dls - 225x5, 245x5, 255x5 - 275x8,8,8
Leg Press - 375x6,8,8
DB Step Ups - 30x20,20,20
DB Bulgarian Squats - 25x12/9, 12/10, 12/11
Standing Calves - 95x20,20,20

Good wo. One more upper wo to go and I think i am ready for a break.  Havent had time to think up a new routine yet. At one point i thought of continuing the same routine but mixing up the exercises as far as possible. But boredom might set in during the routine. So i think i shall go for a 3x/week full body wo and include some concepts from this routine.

Format would be as follows:
3Diff wo's (Each total 12-14sets + wu sets). wo will have 3 main exercises, one for each major bp.(warm up sets will be before the first lower and first upper exercise)
1st bp/exercise 3x6-8reps RI-2-3mins tempo-1/0/X
2nd and 3rd bp/exercise 3x10-12 RI 60-90secs tempo-3/2/1
(might throw in another exercise of 2x10-12 for the 2nd bp worked)
4th exercise accessory work 3x10-12 RI 60 secs tempo-3/2/1

I'll create a thread in the training forum for feedback during next week. 3x wo vs 4x wo means i would have to rework those cals a bit  Maybe thats a good thing. As extremly convienant as it is, I'm getting a bit tired of 2 cans of tuna a day. Was thinking of switching one of those meals to extra lean ground beef. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Family Guy
Lois is giving Stewie a bath while taking to the family and gets distracted.
Stewie: "Ouch! be gentle. You are massaging a baby's head, not scrubbing the vomit off your dress, you holiday drunk!"

Brian and Stewie are playing in the snow. Brian throws a snowball at Stewie and hits him in the ass.
Stewie: "Good shot. You make my brown eye blue."


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2006)

*Weight/BF - 15Jul05*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - Caliper bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 12.4% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
1-Jul-2006	149.0	12.0%	12.4%	131.1	17.9		32.25"
8-Jul-2006	148.6	11.0%	12.4%	132.3	16.3		31.5"
15-Jul-2006	149.6	11.0%	----	133.1	16.5		32.00"

So seems like weight gain is back on track. I dont think i shall do caliper measurements every week.

*Verdict for this cycle:*
Weight = +3.2
LBM = +4.3
FAT = -1.1


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Verdict for this cycle:*
> Weight = +3.2
> LBM = +4.3
> FAT = -1.1



Hell fucking yeah man!  What more could you hope for?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 16, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Verdict for this cycle:*
> Weight = +3.2
> LBM = +4.3
> FAT = -1.1


*

WOOO HOOOOOOO!!!


*​

GO YOU! Oh - that is FANTASTIC! **happy dance**

But.... "it *seems* like it is on track"... *"SEEMS"??!!* Sheesh Adrian... if that is only "seems" then I would love to see what is REALLY on track! 



Congratulations!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 16, 2006)

*Upper B - 15Jul06 (week 8)*

DB Bench - 35x5, 45x5, 55x5 - 70x8,8,6
DB Rows - 90x6/6, 7/7, 7/7
DB Incline Press - 40x10,11,9
Pulldowns - 125x12,12,11
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,12,11
Pushdowns - 60x15,15,15

Good wo. lifts were up for most of the sets. This is the last wo of this routine, and i didnt miss even a single wo during the 8 weeks  . This one was definately a learning experience. Have never done these RI's and tempos in one routine before. It was quite painful at times, especially leg work (Split Squats/Bulgarians + 60sec RI + 3/2/1 tempo =  ). But these concepts are something i shall incorporate often.

*CP *-  yea, the results are quite good. A bit of a slow start at the beginning, but that was understandable as i was still adjusting cals. 

*Emma *-  Well, my bw yo-yo's all around the map. Which is why it 'seemed' like it was back on track. I'm hopeful that the next cycle will see better gains.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 16, 2006)

Whoo - hoo!!!
Like everyone said AWESOME results you got there!! I bet your feelign preetty good right now


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoo - hoo!!!
> Like everyone said AWESOME results you got there!! I bet your feelign preetty good right now


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2006)

*New Routine (Based on CowPimp's current routine)*

This is a 3x full body rotation routine. The volume and intensity will be peoridised.

A
Squats 
Chin Ups 
SLDL's 
DB OH Press 
Seated Rows 
DB OH Extns 

B
DL's
Standing DB OH Press
DB Bulgarian Squats
Pulldowns
DB Bench
DB Preachers

Heavy: First 2 exercises are 3x3 ~4RM. Next 3 exercises 4x6. Last exercise 3x10

Medium: First 2 exercises are 3x3 ~6RM (5% less than heavy). Next 3 exercises 3x10. Last exercise 3x12

Light: First 2 exercises are 3x3 ~8RM (~10% less than heavy). Next 3 exercises 3x12. Last exercise 3x15


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

That program looks familiar.  Haha.  Only kidding.  Good luck with it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That program looks familiar.  Haha.  Only kidding.  Good luck with it.


 .. Thx


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2006)

*Full Body - Heavy - 25Jul06 (week1)*

ATG back Squats - wu 115x5, 135x5, 155x5 - 165x3, 175x3, 180x3
Chin Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 30x5 - 45x3, 50x3, 55x3
SLDL's - 255x6, 265x6, 275x6
DB Inclines - 55x6,6,6,5
Seated cable rows - 100x6, 130x6, 140x6, 150x6
DB OH Extn - 50x10, 60x10, 65x10

Squats - I think i might be able to go a 5-10lb higher for the heavy day.

Chin Ups - couldnt find the 40's DB, so decided to do 45. Was surprisingly easy. So i increased the weight for the next two sets. I think i'll try the 60 DB
next time, though holding a 60db with my feet will be a bit challenging.

SLDL - Not a pr but 275 is the highest i've done on DL's. So hopefully by the time i'm done with this routine i'll set some pr's

Inclines - These were supposed to be seated BB OH press. I tried the OH press cage for the first time. The BB was to far back. i was leaning backward to reach the bar. And the seat backrest was not adjustable. Same with he pins in front. So i decided to do high (45deg) inclines instead. I think i'll switch these to BB inclines to mix things up as i havent done bb inclines in a long while.

Rows -  These were ok. Did them some months ago and they always made by middle back sore. But this time it was ok.

OH Extn - this was just about right.

So back to the gym after ~10 days. I didnt keep much track of rest time until i was past halfway and realised i was taking too long. But i should focus on the RI and tempo as well.

Was doing my dynamic warm up prior to the weights with the BB only, as usual. On the second set of squats, my right quad got a bit stiff and wouldnt relax. By the end, both legs had the same thing. So i was a bit cautious of doing heavy leg work. But things went well. Hopefully this wont happen again. :twich:

This was a learning wo. I kept increasing the weight for every set to get to the right weight for the reps required. A thought occoured to me that it will be 2 weeks before i get to settle to the right weights for all wo's.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Family Guy
This is an old one, but for some reason it came to mind last evening.
The family is put in witness protection and they are sent to the deep South. They blend in with the folk there. Stewie discovers and is impressed bluegrass and forms a group called the 'Cowtones'. So there he is with his band members, on the front porch in his tighty-whities and wife beaters sitting on a stool, plucking on a banjo singing their a song called 'My Fat Baby'

Stewie: Warm out today
Warm yesterday
Even warmer today
Met her on my CB
Said her name was Venie
Sounded like an angel come to Earth.
Cowtones: Come to Earth
Stewie: When I went to meet her
Man, you should have seen her
Twice as tall as me
Three times the girth
Cowtones: Girth
Stewie: Oh, my fat baby loves to eeeat
Cowtones: Loves to eat
Stewie: A big ol' Buddha belly
And her breasts swing past her feet
Cowtones: Feet
Stewie: My fat baby likes to eeeat
My big ol' fat ass baby likes to eeeat



If you want to listen to it, i'm sure you can find it on Google.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Damn dude, you're stronger than I remember.  Nice chinups and SLDLs especially!


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 26, 2006)

275lbs for the SLDL .... you animal!
lol and I'm pretty sure I'd be lucky to squeeze out a few chinups with only my BW, less alone an extra 55lbs!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn dude, you're stronger than I remember.  Nice chinups and SLDLs especially!


 thx.. Since i didnt keep track of RI, it helped with the numbers.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 29, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> 275lbs for the SLDL .... you animal!
> lol and I'm pretty sure I'd be lucky to squeeze out a few chinups with only my BW, less alone an extra 55lbs!


Thx..Ah am sure you could do more chins.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 29, 2006)

*Full Body - Meduim - 27Jul06 (week1)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 185x5, 205 - 260x4,3,3
Standing DB OH Press - wu 25x5, 30x5, 35x5 - 50x3,3,3
DB Bulgarian Squats - 30x10/10, 35x10/10, 10/10
Pulldowns - 120x10, 10, 130x10
DB Bench - 60x10, 10, 7
DB Preachers - 30x10, 9, 25x10

DLs- these were just right. Being a medium day, i didnt increase the weight.

OH Press - these were just right as well.

Bulgarians - 30's seemed too easy, so i did the remaining 2 sets with 35's and those were just right.

Pulldowns - 120 was easy, so upped to 130 for the next 2 sets.

Bench - First 2 sets were good, but didnt make it for the 3rd set.

Preachers - 30's were good for the first 2 sets but had to reduce to 25's for the 3rd as i wasnt going to make it with 30's.

I didnt keep any count of tempo. But for the light day, i think i shall.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 29, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf -  LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0%  128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
15-Jul-2006	149.6	11.0%		133.1	16.5		32.00"
22-Jul-2006	149.2	12.0%		131.3	17.9		31.5" --> off week
29-Jul-2006	150.4	11.0%		133.9	16.5		32.00"

 I wouldnt go with the increase. Unlikely i increased weight during an off week.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Everything looks in order here.  You're doing well for yourself man; you have a high level of dedication which I respect to the fullest.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Everything looks in order here.  You're doing well for yourself man; you have a high level of dedication which I respect to the fullest.


I try... Yer gotta do what yer gotta do!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 30, 2006)

*Full Body - Light - 29Jul06 (week1)*

Squats - wu 115x5, 125x5, 155x5 - 165x3,3,3
Chin Ups - wu 15x5, 20x5, 30x5 - 50x3,3,3
SLDL's - 225x12, 245x12, 9
Sested BB OH Press - 95x3, 65x12, 12
Seated Cable rows - 120x12,12,12
DB OH Extn - 45x15, 50x12, 45x13

Squats- weights were just fine for the light stuff.

Chins - these were just right too.

SLDL - 225 seemed a tad bit easy. So i increased to 245. But that was a mistake. I did get 12 reps out for the 2nd set but with a 60sec ri i didnt make it for the 3rd.

BB OH Press - Tried these with 95, but could eek out only 3 reps. Reduced them to 65 and got to max rr. First time doing these so I'm sure they will increase steadily.

Cable rows - weight just right but i may increase them next time.

OH Entn - Got to max rr with 45. So tried 50 for the next set and got to max rr. But reduced back to 45 as i knew i wouldnt make it to max rr again and i didnt.

Total wo time - 85mins + 5 mins dynamic wu + 5 mins cool down streaching. Gotta come up with a better post wo streaching routine this time.

Tried to focus on RI as much as possible. Tried to focus on tempo as well, but not too sucessfull. Gym was warmer than usual. I think they probably turned down the a/c a bit to conserve energy   . So i was warm and sweaty right from the beginning.

Also realised i have omitted direct calf work in this routine. Not sure if i should squueze them in somewhere or leave them out for this cycle. Will have to think about that.


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 30, 2006)

See you Tomorrow Adrian!!! I doubt I'll be able to talk to before I leave .. so just to let you know how about we meet at the gym at around 6pm?? around those chairs at the front. hahah probably be easier than meeting at the station .. too many people.
Call my Cell if anything changes!! 
SOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL - you can tell I am awake today - I just posted a post to you in my journal thinking I was posting in YOUR journal... 

Anyway - to cut and paste from my journal:



Hey Adrian! New routine looks GREAT! 

Take care of Tom-Tom while he is up there with you ok? 



(take lots of piccies for me!!)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> See you Tomorrow Adrian!!! I doubt I'll be able to talk to before I leave .. so just to let you know how about we meet at the gym at around 6pm?? around those chairs at the front. hahah probably be easier than meeting at the station .. too many people.
> Call my Cell if anything changes!!
> SOO EXCITED!!!!


Hey Tom.. Dont think you will see this message, but yes we'll meet at the lobby area of the gym on Monday


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 31, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - you can tell I am awake today - I just posted a post to you in my journal thinking I was posting in YOUR journal...
> 
> Anyway - to cut and paste from my journal:
> 
> ...


Hey Emma, new routine is, well, new to me  I'v never done perodisation at this level, except for the p/rr/s cycle that i did ~ a year ago. Hopefully I'll set some PR's during this cycle.

Yep, I'll be seeing Tom this eve at the gym and will def try and get lots of pix during his stay.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Full Body - Heavy - 01AUg06 (week 2)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 265x1 - 295x3, 305x3, 310x3
Standing DB OH Press - wu 30x5, 35x3, 40x1, 45x1 - 55x3,2,3
DB Bulgarian squats - 55x6/6, 6/6, 6/6
Pulldowns - 165x6,6,6,6
DB Bench - 65x4, 60x6,6,5
DB Preachers - 30x10,10,5

Total time - 95mins

DL's - PPPPPPPPPPPPPPP-RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  .. well actually that deserves more bananas    Never imagined i could do that much at least not at my present weight/strength. For the last set, i set the weight down for ~5 secs between each rep, to do a true DEADlift, like i read in another thread. Usually i just touch the weight to the floor before lifting up again. Though i didnt like my form on the last rep.

DB OH Pres -  Another PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP-RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  didnt make it to max rr on the 2nd set, though, as my left arm got 'stuck' midway. But managed to get all 3 reps for the 3rd set.

Bulgarians - And yet another PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP-RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
WHOO HOO!! I was on a roll!  . I couldnt believe it! I wanted to start at a lower weight, but couldnt find the damn DB's. So i simply decided to give the 55's a try. I didnt go as low as i do on lower weights. Not as low as to touch my knee to the floor (never gone that low on these), but low enough. Maybe next time.

Pulldowns - Weights were just right for this and got to max rr.

DB Bench - 65's were a tad bit heavy, also considering the position of this exercise in the wo. So i reduced to 60's and did well.

Preachers - Got to max rr on the first 2 sets, but not even close for the 3rd.

I tried to stick to RI as far as possible, but i still need to get with it. Gym was hotter than usual. Yesterday was the hottest day of summer so far and i think it broke some 120 year old record. Temp got to 33C and with humidity it felt like 47C. With the high heat comes a huge strain on the power system. All companies in the downtown area have been requested to keep the a/c useage moderate and not to crank it up ... or face rolling brown outs or possibly black outs. So i guess most buildings are observing that. 

I dont think the gym had any control on the a/c as the building managment must have turned it down for the entire building. Anyway, as a result i was all hot right after my warmup and drenched by the end of my wo. Dont think i ever sweated that much in my life! At least not recently.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

good workout!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

Badass workout man.  I hope you do well on this program.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 3, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 265x1 - 295x3, 305x3, 310x3
> Standing DB OH Press - wu 30x5, 35x3, 40x1, 45x1 - 55x3,2,3
> DB Bulgarian squats - 55x6/6, 6/6, 6/6
> Pulldowns - 165x6,6,6,6
> ...




 Damn adrian - when did you get so strong?!! 

That is a fantastic workout!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 4, 2006)

*Full Body - Light - 03Aug06 (Week 2)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 115x5, 125x3, 135x1, 145x1 - 155x3,3,3
Chin Ups - wu 25x5, 30x5, 35x1, 40x1 - 50x3,3,3
SLDL - 235x12, 215x10, 205x9
Seated BB OH Press - 65x8, 75x9,7
Seated Cable Rows - 110x12, 120x12,12
DB OH Extn - 45x15,15,15

Total time = 75mins

Squats - These were good. 

Chins - these were just right as well.

SLDL - I tried for 45sec RI butcouldnt get these done in 60sec RI. Had to reduce weights.

OH Press - Need to reduce weight a bit more as i didnt get near max rr.

Rows - these were just right.

OH Extn - these were light. But i did get them all done in 45secs.

Tired to focus on RI on this wo. Did fairly well. Total time does include some waiting time for equipment.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
P-funk *: Thanks. That was probably one of my best wo's yet. 

*CowPimp *: I like the feel of this wo so far. I feel i should do well on it 
*
Emma-Leigh *:  I guess the numbers look impressive as i'm doing 3x3. Never did that low reps in any of my previous routines.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
22-Jul-2006 149.2 12.0% 131.3 17.9 31.5" --> off week
29-Jul-2006 150.4 11.0% 133.9 16.5 32.00"
5-Aug-2006	149.8	12.0%		131.8	18.0		32.25"

 So I have put on a bit of fat during the previous week. Last weekend was a house party and i did try and be reasonable with the food but i forgot i had 2 beers (could have had more but i avoided them). In addition, that was a wo day so and extra 440cals from the pwo shake. This in addition to a little cheating of icecream here and there (it is soo hot) took its toll. Even though i tried to compensate towards the latter part of the week, it was too late. Waist usually shows up 31.5-32.0 during the week, but throughout last week it was 32.0-32.25. So a small setback here. I havent even put on 5lbs and screwed things up already 

Oh well, when i started cutting on 14jan06 i was 163/35.25"  so my target is to get past 163 with a smaller than 35.25" waist.

I'v reworked the cals on weekends into 4 meals. Total average cals stays at 2600. It is a bit of a chore to be around for 6 meals on the weekend. Hope there wont be any adverse effect.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 5, 2006)

You may shed that excess weight.  Sometimes a little cheat will "wash itself away" after a few days of water retention.

Nonetheless, overall you are doing great so far.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You may shed that excess weight.  Sometimes a little cheat will "wash itself away" after a few days of water retention.
> 
> Nonetheless, overall you are doing great so far.


Thanks Cp. I was hoping that it would go away as well. But looks like it is here to stay as there was no change in waist throughout the week. Oh well, i'll quit bitchin and move on


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 8, 2006)

*Full Body 2 - Medium - 05AUg06 (week 2)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 265x1 - 295x3,3,3
Standing OH Press - wu 25x5, 30x3, 35x1, 40x3 - 50x3,4,3
DB Bulgarian Squats - 55x10/10, 10/7, 10/9
Pulldowns - 165x10,9,8
DB Bench - 55x10, 60x10,9
DB Preachers - 30x12,8 25x12

Time = 85mins

DL's - These were good. Though i might have overdone them. The 1st set was fine. During the second, i felt my lower back a bit too stiff. Not sure if it was because my form was a bit off. Anyways i went through with the 3rd set. No pain or anything, and didnt feel anything much except for stiffness throughout the workout and the rest of the day. However the next morning, there was pain in my lower back. Not the kind of dull muscle ache, but not a very sharp pain in a particular point, though there was a sharp-ish pain in my lower back region and at the tail-bone area. I only felt this while sitting. Standing and walking, there was absolotely no pain. I did ice it a couple of times that helped. The next day i applied preassure with my thumbs at a few points along that region and that helped as well. There is still a bit of mild pain there and today being a heavy squats wo + a 4x6 SLDL, not sure if i should go through with it or take the day off. 

OH Press - Need to focus on keeping my shoulders retracted for these. My left shoulder swing outward while going upward and this causes the rep to fail. 

Bulgarian - Same weight as last time which i did 4x6 but got more reps this time. Though with 60sec i was pretty winded. On the 3rd set, i did one leg and was so out of it that i couldnt get my balance with my foot on the bench to do the other leg. So i took a 60sec break and did the other leg. 

Pulldowns - Same weight as heavy day 4x6, but i got more reps out. However no PR in terms of weight.

Bench - Again same weight as heavy day 4x6, but got more reps and no PR in terms of weight.

Preachers - 1st set came along fine. I tried to stick to 45sec RI and hence the 2rd set was lacking. So dropped weight for 3rd set. I think i might just stick to 60sec at the min for exercises. For a lower RI, i needs a lot more practice.

In addition to the DL drama, my right hammie has been bothering my. It is something that started during the last week of the previous routine. I feels like there is a knot on my glute and this pulls my hammie. It feel like a 'line' of pain running from the mid area of my right glute to the back of my knee. I did masage it  and it has been comming and going. I thought it had gone away, but after the DL drama, it was back, not sure if it was a coincidence or caused by it. Again i have been massaging it and rotating my leg and static streaching it (pulling my knee to my chest) and this morning i feel almost 100%  I hope it is gone away. 

I've got 5 more weeks of this routine before i have to take a 1 or maybe 2 week break. Not going anywhere, but i 'll be almost due for a break and I'm likely to have family visiting me. So I'm planning a break during then.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

That almost sounds like sciatica BMU.  This may possibly stem from the nerve getting pinched somewhere along your spine.  If the pain persists, I would get it checked out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That almost sounds like sciatica BMU.  This may possibly stem from the nerve getting pinched somewhere along your spine.  If the pain persists, I would get it checked out.


sciatica?  i hope not! Pain seems to have almost gone away. So i guess it wasnt anything serious *whew*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 9, 2006)

*Full Body1 - Heavy - 08Aug06 (week3)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 115x5, 135x3, 155x1, 165x1 - 180x3, 185x3,3
Chin Ups - wu 35x5, 40x3, 45x1, 50x1 - 60x3,3 65x3
SLDL's - 275x6, 280x6,6,6
Standing BB OH Press - 95x6, 105x5,3,2
Seated Rows - 150x6, 160x6,6,6
DB OH Extn - 60x10, 65x10, 70x6

Time = 85mins

Squats - Increased weight by 5lbs and got to max rr.

Chin ups - this is a double PR... if there is such a thing 

SLDLs - 5lb more than last time and got to max rr. But i guess it is a PR of sorts 

Standing BB OH press - 95lb was good. Increased the weight, but failes to get reps out. Was too stubborn to reduce the weight 

Rows- increased by 10lbs, but last couple of reps were cheat reps. Couldnt get the V-Grip to touch my abs. But i counted the reps anyway.. hee hee

DB OH Extn - First 2 sets were good. Increased weight for the 3rd, but didnt make it to max rr.

Good wo. Back and leg didnt give me any trouble. I decided that at the first sign of trouble i was going to call it quits and go home. A bit of mild ache today, but seems to be dissapating. Hopefully i'll be much beter tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like you're doing really well man!  Just make sure on the light and medium days you really drop it down on the heavy stuff at the beginning.  Sometimes it's tough if you're feeling good, but your body needs to break from it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're doing really well man!  Just make sure on the light and medium days you really drop it down on the heavy stuff at the beginning.  Sometimes it's tough if you're feeling good, but your body needs to break from it.


Thanks CP. I have taken your suggestion and do the Light and Medium at 10% and 5% less for the first 2 exercises while rounding off on the lower side. But i agree, it is a bit of an ego battle to do that


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 11, 2006)

*Full Body2 - Light - 10Aug06 (week3)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 295x3,3,3
Chin Ups - wu 30x5, 35x3, 40x1, 45x1 - 50x3,3,4
DB Bulgarian squats - 50x12/12, 11/11, 12/11
Pulldowns - 160x9, 150x10,10
DB Bench - 50x12,12,12
DB Preachers - 25x15,15,13

Time = 85mins

DL - These were good.

Chin ups - these were easy.

Bulgarians - these always knock the breath out of me. 1st set was good. 2nd set had me almost gasping for air. No way i was going to make it with a good number of reps for the 3rd set with a 60sec break, unless i reduced the weight a lot. So i took ~120secs break and did the 3rd set.

Pulldowns - i had it in my mind at the beginning of this routine to use a different Bar. I wanted to use the bar that could be grasped at the sides (with palms facing each other), but for some unknown reason (perhaps force of habit) i slipped into using the usual bar. However, i remembered this last evening and used this other bar. As a result weight had to be reduced to get near max rr and my Bi's were fried!

Bench - these were easy except the last couple of reps on the last set came up a bit slowly.

Preachers - Bi's were not very happy especially after the pulldown sets. But managed to get to max rr for the 1st and 2nd set.

Didnt do great on time. For some reason i spend too much time on the first 2 exercises hauling weights and racking them again.

Lower back didnt act up at all. The ache is 99% gone.

About the glute/ham issue. I noticed the other day when i wake up in the morning, i am fine. when i start walking around, it acts up sometimes. Othertimes it is fine. The other day, i was lying on the couch watching TV and placed my feet over the back of the couch. After a while, i got up to go to the kitchen to get my next meal. I didnt feel a thing! The next morning i was fine, but during the day, i felt it act up again. Last evening, i deliberatly did the same and put my feet over the back of the couch (which is to my left. The issue is on the right glute/ham). Again after a while the pain was gone! Today it showed up mildly  for a bit but presently i dont feel a thing. Wierd.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 12, 2006)

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
29-Jul-2006 150.4 11.0% 133.9 16.5 32.00"
5-Aug-2006 149.8 12.0% 131.8 18.0 32.25"
12-Aug-2006	150.8	12.0%		132.7	18.1		32.25"

150.8 cant be real. I was 149.8 on thu morning, 150.8 on fri (thu eve was a wo) and this morning 150.8. Yesterday was an off day, so i should have dropped some weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, your strength on the Bulgarian squats has improved tremendously!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, your strength on the Bulgarian squats has improved tremendously!


 They sure have. I only ever started bulgarians on the previous routine and was dying with 30's DB. But that was with a slower tempo as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 13, 2006)

*Full Body1 - Medium - 12Aug06 (week 3)*

Squats - 135x5, 145x5, 155x1, 165x1 - 175x3,3,3
Chin Ups - 35x5, 40x3, 45x1, 50x1 - 60x3,3,3
SLDL's - 255x10,9,9
Standing BB OH Press - 85x10, 90x7,8
Seated Rows - 120x10, 130x10, 150x10
DB OH Extn - 65x10,10,9

Time = 75mins

Squats - These were good.

Chins - The past wo's were fine, but for some reason i had trouble holding the DB with my feet. In the past they stayed put, but this time they rolled. Guess i wasnt focussed enough.  

SLDL - These were good. The first 2 sets were with 60secs, but had to do 120sec before doing the 3rd.

OH Press - Definately and improvement here. On the heavy day i did 95 for 2-5 reps. Today i got 90 for 8-10 reps.  

OH Extn - forgot i was supposed to do 12 reps and did weights for 10 reps


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
> ....
> 29-Jul-2006 150.4 11.0% 133.9 16.5 32.00"
> ...


 I thought you were not weighing yourself daily anymore! 


ps: workouts are looking solid adrian!  Is tom working out with you at all?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 14, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I thought you were not weighing yourself daily anymore!


 I wanted to keep a closer track. But i guess i should ease up a bit.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: workouts are looking solid adrian!  Is tom working out with you at all?


Actually Tom decided to do early morning wo and classes so i havent worked out with him.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 16, 2006)

*Full Body 2 - Heavy - 16Aug06 (week 4)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 315x3,3,3
Standing DB OH Press - 35x5, 40x3, 45x1, 50x1 - 60x0, 55x2,3,3
DB Bulgarian squats - 60x6/6, 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
Pulldowns - 170x6,6,6,6
DB Bench - 65x6,6,6,6
DB Preachers - 35x10,6,5

Time - 120mins 

DL's - Weight up by 5lbs, so another PR. Though it wasnt easy. I had to really resist the temptation to throw on a 2.5lb plates for the 3rd set. Given my recent back issues, i finally decided to play it safe. 

DB OH Press - Had a bit of trouble hauling the DB's up today. Decided to try 60's, but couldnt get them up standing. Got them up sitting, but could not get any reps out. So went back to 55's and did the sets. I think i shall switch these for BB OH press as i can increase weights in smaller increaments and put the DB OH Press in place of the BB press accessory movement. 

Bulgarian - Increased to 60's DB's. But kept going off balance a few times and began to loose grip towards the latter reps. I think i *could* do more, but not sure of grip would hold, unless i use straps.

Pulldowns - went up 5lbs and got to max rr. These wernt bad.

DB Bench - increased to 65's and got to max rr for all sets  Didnt think i could do it as previously i died at 4 reps on the 1st set at 65's. However i hook a bit longer breaks, which must have contributed to the increased reps.

Preachers - Has to wait almost 10 mins to get the equipment.  So i decided to go for the 35's. Got to max rr for the first set but i knew i wouldnt make it for the rest. Tried to go down to the 30's for the 3rd set, but by then i couldnt find the damn DB's  Oh well, it was a heavy day, so i finished off the 3rd set with the 35's even though i only got 5 reps out.

Workout started great and i everything was going fine. But then i had to wait a bit for equipment as well as sorta slowly lost steam. I took slightly longer than usual RI's for latter exercises and as a result the total wo time was 120mins compared to the usual 75-85mins  Nevertheless, weights were up on all except OH Press and i got to max rr on all except Preachers.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL ya you work out WAYYY too late in the day for me!! That gym is crazy busy at that time .. espically with me supersetting everythign lol I'd be in there forever. I'm an early bird at the gym 

Hows the back coming along?? Did the deadlifts bother it again??


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

You look to be doing well here buddy.  Nice PR on the deadlifts.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 17, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 315x3,3,3




Holly mother of deadlifts!!  That is FANTASTIC!  

Damn - that is like... Well... More than 2 of me!! 


And when are we going to see piccies of results??!! Your progress on lifts has to be doing SOMETHING in terms of physique... Any booty grow-age yet?!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> LOL ya you work out WAYYY too late in the day for me!! That gym is crazy busy at that time .. espically with me supersetting everythign lol I'd be in there forever. I'm an early bird at the gym


 i couldnt work out that early. I be sooo sleepy that I'd drop a weight on myself  I'm more a late bird, but i wish i didnt have to go at the busiest time of day. Oh well.. C'est la vie 



Tom_B said:


> Hows the back coming along?? Did the deadlifts bother it again??


Back is 90+% ok. Sometimes i dont feel a thing, sometimes i feel a bit. Like this morning when i woke up, it felt fine, but a lil while later i felt it. I guess when i sit down, it acts up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You look to be doing well here buddy.  Nice PR on the deadlifts.


Thanks CP. I have been reading a few threads and I should try do them like you do. Set the weight down after each rep and then lift from a dead stop. I usually touch the weight to the floor and lift again.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Holly mother of deadlifts!!  That is FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> Damn - that is like... Well... More than 2 of me!!


 Thanks Emma. I do admit i am quite surprised myself! 
Now if i can only get my squats up to par 



Emma-Leigh said:


> And when are we going to see piccies of results??!! Your progress on lifts has to be doing SOMETHING in terms of physique... Any booty grow-age yet?!


Presently i am only ~5lb more than the last time i posted pix. So i didnt think i would have much more to show  I thought of taking pix at ~160 and again at ~180 and so on.. assuming i get that far. An no, booty is still small as a chickens


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 18, 2006)

*Full Body1 - Light - 17Aug06 (week 4)*

ATG squats - 115x5, 125x3, 135x1, 145x1 -  155x3, 170x3,3
Chin Ups - 30x5, 40x3, 45x1, 50x1 - 55x3,3,3
SLDL - 235x12,12,12
DB OH Press - 35x12,11,8
Seated Rows - 130x12,12,12
DB OH Extn - 50x15,14,13

Time - 80mins

Good wo. Weight was up a bit on squats as the heavy day was higher this time. Should have done 60 for chins but couldnt find the DB's. Oh well, it was a light day anyway. SLDLs were the same weights but bot to max rr as with rows. Did DB oh press iso  bb. and oh extn up to 50 DB.

Did good time. Thought i didnt do a 45sec RI as planned. I did a the usual 2-3mins on the first two exercises and ~60-90sec on the remaining. Reps were good, but i wasnt as winded and sweaty as previously.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Thanks CP. I have been reading a few threads and I should try do them like you do. Set the weight down after each rep and then lift from a dead stop. I usually touch the weight to the floor and lift again.



That's just my preference.  I found when I bounced consistently it led to me having a bitch off a time getting the weight off the floor during maximum attempts.  I also like getting into a really solid pulling position before every repetition.  To each his own though; bodybuilding seems to be more your forte, so don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 18, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Thanks CP. I have been reading a few threads and I should try do them like you do. Set the weight down after each rep and then lift from a dead stop. I usually touch the weight to the floor and lift again.



 Don't 'touch and go'.  You are asking for injury. Set the weight down (at least to a complete stop). 

I usually recommend "re-setting" completely between each rep (so you 're-activate' your glutes and core muscles at each pull).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's just my preference.  I found when I bounced consistently it led to me having a bitch off a time getting the weight off the floor during maximum attempts.  I also like getting into a really solid pulling position before every repetition.  To each his own though; bodybuilding seems to be more your forte, so don't worry about it so much.


I think i should do it like you do. Considering at some point the weight might be heavy enough for 2 reps or less


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Don't 'touch and go'.  You are asking for injury. Set the weight down (at least to a complete stop).
> 
> I usually recommend "re-setting" completely between each rep (so you 're-activate' your glutes and core muscles at each pull).


I'll work with resetting it with every rep. I did notice that with the touch and go, my butt dosent go as low as the starting rep.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
29-Jul-2006 150.4 11.0% 133.9 16.5 32.00"
5-Aug-2006 149.8 12.0% 131.8 18.0 32.25"
12-Aug-2006 150.8 12.0% 132.7 18.1 32.25"
19-Aug-2006	149.2	12.0%		131.3	17.9		31.75"

         

Last week i rearranged cals on the weekend into 4 meals. I reviewed it and realised that i was a bit short on cals. Weekend cals were bit lower than weekday cals and this shortage of fats lowered it further. So i've raised them accordingly and hopefully next week will see an increase. Yes, waist was a bit lower than last week, but how far that is for real, we will have to see next week.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok, so you came and got me, private-like, for a problem.  We'll deal with the other topic in my section.  However, its also obvious that there is a connection between your current recomp problems and your health.

Want some help here?  Its your journal.  If we proceed, you got a questionaire to answer, here, so that folks can understand the flow of logic behind examination of cause and effect.

Your answers help me understand various factors that play into your present physique and physical performance.  You are making strength gains, but mass gains continue to elude you.  Actually, your fat mass at 10-12% would be where we want it; its lean mass we want to increase.  You want enough to promote healthy thyroid and adrenal function, and reserve for energy.  More than 13% on your frame, is going to eventaully creep into centrally deposited fat (VAT).   According to your numbers, lean mass decreased and fat mass increased. A shift of a couple pounds in a week or two can be water gain as well. 

Not interested in perturbing the flow of your journal here; discussion may wander into diet, lifestyle, training.  Also not interested in tackling various problems in several threads elsewhere; it gets confusing. 

Your choice; I can just sit back and watch for a while.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Ok, so you came and got me, private-like, for a problem.  We'll deal with the other topic in my section.  However, its also obvious that there is a connection between your current recomp problems and your health.
> 
> Want some help here?  Its your journal.  If we proceed, you got a questionaire to answer, here, so that folks can understand the flow of logic behind examination of cause and effect.
> 
> ...


Hey Trouble 
Mass gain is my primary goal presently. The past i consider a learning curve and made mistakes with my diet and bulked too aggressively. I peaked at 176/18% ~1yr ago and ever since i have been trying to balance mass increase with minimal fat gain. Dosent everyone? 

I've done a few bulks and cuts since then but this time i decided to do a slow bulk and avoid the bulk-cut yo-yo rollercoaster i'v been doing all this while. This is my diet that i am currently doing. Hopefully this time i'v got it right


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 20, 2006)

*Full Body2 - Medium - 19Aug06 (week 4)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 300x3,3,3
Standing BB OH Press - wu 115x3, 65x3, 75x1, 95x1 - 110x3,3,3
DB Bulgarian Squats - 55x7/7, 40x10/8, 9/9
Pulldowns - 160x10, 10, 9
DB Bench - 55x10, 60x10, 8
DB Preachers - 30x10,11,7

Time - 100mins

DL's - These were good. I put down the weight after every rep and lifted after ~5secs. 

OH Press - forgot i had to do warmups, i did one working set and then remembered  anyway, went back and compelted the wu's and did well for the rest.

Bulgarians - Tried this with the same weight but this time to go as low as i could. Weight was too heavy for that, so i dropped weight to get form right and didnt do too badly. Glutes certainly did feel it this time. For the record, i use the regular bench for this not the lower aerobic step. So it is kinda high and i guess i am not that flexable to go really low, but i'll keep trying.

Pulldowns - These were good.

Bench - Last time i did 55's but this week they seemed a tad bit easy, so i did the rest with 60's.

Preachers - Got a couple of more reps than last week, but didnt get really close to max rr for all sets.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

You and I have chatted a bit by PM; you understand my rationale for posting here in your thread.  You have also read the antecedant thread on another forum, so you know the "drill".  Please supply details for the following items. 
Need to know:

Sleep patterns and quality - hours per night, how well you sleep, hours of rising and retiring.  How long it takes to fall asleep.  

When is your high energy point of the day.  Time of day you exercise.  Do you do cardio regularly?

Energy levels, level of daily activity, attention to time/schedule details (clock watching, need to keep busy, nervous habits).

Eating preferences and patterns. Hunger, thirst, snacking patterns.  Preferred favorite foods.  

Behavioral patterns - emotional level, state of your nerves, stress loads.  What do you do for stress control and stress abatement?  Do you pray or meditate regularly?  Do you have close friends you can count on, or do many others count on your instead. Do you have a large family / friend support network?  

Health history - tendency towards illness, GI upset, low or high blood pressure, insomnia, familial chronic diseases (and cancer)? Family or thyroid problems in self?  Allergies - seasonal or food?  Skin inflammation problems (psoriasis, exema, acne)?  Sleep apea / asthma?  

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 21, 2006)

Trouble said:


> You and I have chatted a bit by PM; you understand my rationale for posting here in your thread.  You have also read the antecedant thread on another forum, so you know the "drill".  Please supply details for the following items.
> Need to know:


OK, here we go.
*
Sleep patterns and quality - *
hours per night: 8hours

how well you sleep: of late not too bad.

hours of rising and retiring: rise ~7:30-8am retire at~11-11:30pm for the past  ~2years. Prior to that i had a job that started late afternoon and finished at 2300-0000 hours for ~6 years. And prior to that was regular a day job.

How long it takes to fall asleep: In the past it would take at least an hour and sometimes more. Occasionally i would fall asleep quickly, only to wake up and toss and turn for hours and then fall asleep towards morning. (I know you have discussed this in one of these threads). But this dosent happen much anymore. Usually i fall asleep in 30mins, sometimes it might take me an hour, occasionally more. I've always tried to maintain a consistant sleep schedule, moreso in the past couple of years.

When is your high energy point of the day: The morning is pretty energetic (maybe it is the small coffee that i have  ). Towards 4-4:30 there is a dip. If it is a workout day, i drag myself to the gym and then get going. After a while things are ok. If it is a non-gym day, i go home and usually the dip gets deeper to the point where i sometimes have to take a nap. But after Meal#5, i get my second wind (Another phoenomenon you have discused on those threads).

Time of day you exercise: Exercise after work. Meal#4 at ~4:30-5pm, workout at~6pm. Meal#5 ~8-8:30pm Meal#6 at ~10:30 then Bed at ~11pm.

Do you do cardio regularly?: ..errrrmmm.. no. I usually throw in cardio when cutting.

Energy levels: I wouldnt say i am a high energy person, but not really a lazy lump either. Though often it is a chore to get the energy to get going.

level of daily activity: Desk job (No complaints about it) only other real physical activity is the gym. I do walk back from the gym after my wo (~1km) and to and fro on weekdays. I dont drive, so i walk alot (or use public transport)

attention to time/schedule details (clock watching, need to keep busy, nervous habits): I always try and stick to a schedule and prefer to plan. No so much a 'we will see' type person. Known to be a detailed oriented person. No burning desire to keep busy all the time and no nervous habits. Actually i would be known as a 'cool cucumber' type and have been told so. Never the nervous/jumpy/fidgety type.

*Eating preferences and patterns. *
Hunger: In the past i never felt hungry in the morning. For ... oh .. probably 2 decades ate a breakfast occasionally. For the past 2 years that i have been working on a gym diet, i often feel hungry if a meal is delayed.

thirst: Dont feel thristy apart from the usual.

snacking patterns: Never a snacking type of person. Extremly unlikely to head for the vending machine for a bag of chips. Usually opt for water rather than soda.

Preferred favorite foods: Prefer foods with more sauce on them rather then dry foods. Grew up on spicy food (Indian). I try an make at least one of my meals with spices, ginger, garlic..etc. Not so keen on mild/bland/dry food. 

*Behavioral patterns -* 
emotional level: Quite stable. Very unlikely to get emotional. Always a head on my shoulders type. Though sometimes i feel i am a bit too detached form happennings.

state of your nerves: Always calm. Not easily exciteable.

stress loads: No stress apart from the usual daily. I have a desk job. I usually work my 8 hours and leave. I am available to put in the extra effort when needed, but i have long decided that i am not going to kill myself for any company. Current company and job (and boss) is good to work for and they try observe a work/life balance for employees.

What do you do for stress control and stress abatement? ..errm.. nothing.. usually get home and chill on the couch watching TV. I used to read alot as a teenager, but not much after that.

Do you pray or meditate regularly?: No i dont. I do occasionally try to make it a point to go to Church on Christmas, death anniversaries..etc. But thats a couple times a year at the most.

Do you have close friends you can count on, or do many others count on your instead.: I'm a more a 'to myself' type person and have always been that way (typical Scorpio trait, i suppose). And no big circle of friends. Very few. I guess I'm very choosy in who i consider a friend and hang out with. I am aware i am 'closed' kinda person and need to work on 'opening' up. I do have couple of people who do count on me for help. 

Do you have a large family / friend support network?  i dont have any immediate family members in this city (immediate family lives overseas). A couple of cousins who are married have recently moved here. I see them a couple of times a year. But being single, i prefer not to mix much with the married crowd. Friend support network i would say is nonexistant. I am usually doing my own thing myself. 

*Health history -* 
tendency towards illness: Always been healthy. Never broken a bone in my body. Never spent a day in hospital. Never smoked. Social drinker, though that has been considerably reduced in the past 2 years as i want to see better gym results.

GI upset: No real problems currently. However in the past for many years, i would feel a tightness in my gut sometimes throughout the day. I didnt realise this until things improved a bit since i started paying closer attention to my diet. I have always been a healthy eater (minimal junk or procesed foods) and never shyed away from eating fruits and veggies. 

low or high blood pressure:No issues here. Always been informed that this is 'normal'

insomnia: This was an issue in the past, though has recently improved a bit. I always envied those that could lie down and fall asleep in minutes, but i never and still cant. Except on days that i am really fatigued.

familial chronic diseases (and cancer)?: Dad is the only one who has had a chronic problem. He has had and still has gastric/stomach issues ever since i can remember. Recently got told he had high cholesterol, but that is back to normal now.

Family or thyroid problems in self?: No thyroid issues in either self or family.
*Allergies -* 
food: No food allergies. And not a picky eater as well (so long as the food had tons of flavour). 

seasonal : Last fall i had a bit of hay fever for a few days. This was the first time in my life something like this happened and i didnt know what it was until it had passed. Otherwise, donot have any allergies at all.

Skin inflammation problems (psoriasis, exema, acne)?: No skin issues other than acne. Always had a mild smattering on my face, back and sides of my upper arms. Once i crossed into my early 30's i decided it was time to get something serious and get rid of them. I asked my Doc and got Accutane and did 4 months of it (this was a few years ago. I'm 39 now). The acne on my face had since then cleared up with he exception of the occasional pimple or two. My back has mostly cleared as well. The sides of my arm still retain most of the acne until today.

Sleep apea / asthma?: None. Though i know i tend to snore. Mostly if i am laying on my back.



Trouble said:


> Thanks for your responses.


No Ma'am, all Thanks to _You _for your help.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 21, 2006)

Sleep patterns and quality

>8 hours, fitfull. rise ~7:30-8am  retire at~11-11:30pm for the past   ~2years.  Prior to that i had a job that started late afternoon and finished at 2300-0000 hours for ~6 years. Usually i fall asleep in 30mins, sometimes it might take me an hour, occasionally more. I've always tried to maintain a consistant sleep schedule, moreso in the past couple of years.

*Problem 1: inadequate sleep hygiene.  *

Going to bed too late, falling asleep even later, and rising too late for the normal ebb and flow of natural circadian biorhythms is your primary problem, as I see it from your response to the brief questionaire.  Delayed sleep impairs glucose metabolism, increases excitatory brain and CNS reactions, and diminished inhibitory chemistry.

Goal: 10-10:30pm retire, 6:30 rise time.  *Eat breakfast NOT LATER than 7am.*

Complication: recent history of severe delay in sleep (2-3am).  This excessive stimulation of cortisol activity in the hours normally dedicated to low brain function and cellular repair, has its price paid in liver function, and that affects gut and brain.  In the liver, tryptophan synthesis lags, as glucorticoid (cortisol and epinephrine) induce feedback inhibition of the enzyme tyrosine aminotrasferase, responsible for the synthesis of tryptophan (and thence dopamine and serotonin as well).  Furthermore, early morning cortisol induces glucose release.  In the sedentary (asleep) individual, this glucose rise also impacts other important biosynthetic pathways in liver, mainly the B12 methylation and transsulfuration cycles.

This sir, is what really typifies your current chemistry: inadequate methionine and cysteine biochemistry in liver, brain, and the concurrent issues of poor DNA methylation and glutathione aceylation management of histones.

Pay heed: this is how you strengthen your immune system, particularly in the gut.  If you read the biomedical literature directed at the health issue of interest to you, you will find much interest in restoring gut immunosufficiency.
Beyond its ability to attack and repel pathogens, this intricate mixture of immune factors is also responsible for signals for growth and hypertrophy.

I believe that is your primary objective, is it not?

When is your high energy point of the day: The morning is pretty energetic (maybe it is the small coffee that i have  ). Towards 4-4:30 there is a dip. If it is a workout day, i drag myself to the gym and then get going. After a while things are ok. If it is a non-gym day, i go home and usually the dip gets deeper to the point where i sometimes have to take a nap. But after Meal#5, i get my second wind (Another phoenomenon you have discused on those threads).

So you get the expected later rise and slow decline of cortisol peak, which leaves you tired in the late afternoon, sometimes requiring a nap.  A second wind enables you to successfully negotiate the evening hours, but at a cost: you have problems falling asleep.

Time of day you exercise: Exercise after work. Meal#4 at ~4:30-5pm, workout at~6pm. Meal#5 ~8-8:30pm Meal#6 at ~10:30 then Bed at ~11pm.

Problem number 2.  Whether or not there is a workout shake, you have inadeuquate refeed, waiting two hours after your workout.  Attend to that, sir.  Eat at 7-7:30pm.  Do not eat at 10:30.  Last meal no later than 9pm - a small one, at that.

Do you do cardio regularly?: ..errrrmmm.. no. I usually throw in cardio when cutting.

*Problem 2: Lack of adequate cardio exercise. * You have poor conditioning, sir.  With your health issue, thats lethal.  You must use meditative walks, at a moderate pace, focusing on breathing, clearing the mind, using active listening to take in your surroundings, and avoiding brooding on your problems.

Turn your attentions outward sir, not inward.  That is key here.  Please read my little sticky on belly breathing.  You need to start it immediately, while you sit at your computer.  Set a watch alarm to daily quick beeps. Stop your activity and take 20 nice relaxed belly breathes.  Soon, it will help condition your regular breathing patterns.

Hypoxia, sir, is another one of your health issues.  Coupled with low taurine and magnesium, its causing brain fog, poor energy production and utilization, and what the naturopathic crowd refers to as "an acid environment".  We are not talking about Lucy in the Sky (with Diamonds).

Oxidative stress, from stimulatory brain chemistry excess in the sedentary individual, is as I said, lethal.  It will impair you immune responsivenss and cause body and brain to age at an accelerated rate.  It induces depression, and contributes to stiffening of the artial wall, which can result in a loss of blood pressure control, even when other overt signs of CVD (cardiovascular disease) aren't present.  It is also one of the embedded causes of ADD.

Energy levels: I wouldnt say i am a high energy person, but not really a lazy lump either. Though often it is a chore to get the energy to get going.

Kudos for not relying soley on personal transport, for walking.  That has been a boost.  Now we get you to change your walking style. To remain alert (to potential danger, as well as focusing outwardly, to keep the mind active, and not brooding on personal issues).  

attention to time/schedule details (clock watching, need to keep busy, nervous habits): I always try and stick to a schedule and prefer to plan. No so much a 'we will see' type person. Known to be a detailed oriented person. No burning desire to keep busy all the time and no nervous habits. Actually i would be known as a 'cool cucumber' type and have been told so. Never the nervous/jumpy/fidgety type.

Good, you don't have a proclivity towards this busy brain syndrome.  As I told you, your central issues are a lack of regular cardio and proper sleep hygiene.  Repair those two, a couple of other issues below, and you'll see your energy levels rise, as well as appetite, mood, and lean body mass.  

This I guarantee.

Hunger: In the past i never felt hungry in the morning. For ... oh .. probably 2 decades ate a breakfast occasionally. For the past 2 years that i have been working on a gym diet, i often feel hungry if a meal is delayed.

*Problem 3: Lack of adequate nutrition in the early am (pre cortisol peak).*

You will purchase and begin to use methylcobalamin, methyl b12, in a losenge form, 1 mg. Flavored, if you choose.  Morning and night.  It will both help with sleep and also improve appetite in the morning.  With it, sir, you will consume P5P (active form of B6), B2 (if the B6 doesnt have it in it), and biotin.  The B6 before eating, the rest afterwards.  Take vitamin E with selenium methionate, after the meal.  Wait until some other meal to take your 4 grams of vitamin C ester, 500 mgs at time.  Try the losenges.  Magnesium citrate, taurine, and GABA you take inbetween meals, with water.  No GABA just before exercise.  1/4 teaspoon of each in about 20 oz water.

You will also add: zinc chelate (60 mgs per day, 30 mgs per dose), B5 (1/4 tsp, 3 times per day in water, for your acne and for energy).  You also need about 2-4 grams per day (500 mg doses) of ALCAR, for energy.  Inexpensive beta-carotene and good quality omega 3 fats are essential as well.

Your powerhouse: s-adenosylmethionine.  myvitanet.com has it cheaply (relatively speaking). 200 mg am and pm, to start, on an empty stomach.  

For your liver bile acid problem: the taurine will work wonders.  Need TMG (betaine anydrous; Custom Nutrition Warehouse).  Sam-e supplies much needed methionine and methyl donors for the rest of the body, for the liver, you need TMG. 1 gram, twice per day.  In water, just before a meal (15 min).

Lately, inexpensive NOW SuperEnzymes (digestive enzymes).  Inositol and a little glucuronic acid.  Both help with liver function, help reregulate cholesterol metabolism, and this will help restore adrenal and thyroid function as well.  Put a little zip back in sex hormone production.  Anabolic, it will put mass on your, over time.

Many of these supplements are potent nuclear receptor activators, working in liver, brain, muscle and the gut.  Most of them have a beneficial indirect action on the immune system.  In the gut, the rollowing work wonders for helping to form the most important immune factors.

In your whey shakes (the whey should be devoid of excess glutamine, please), add: 2 tablespoons of oat or rice bran.  Small amount of natural fiber.  Take with it: 1 gram glucosamine HCl.  Should be at least 3 shakes a day.

To start: 40 grams of whey per serving.  Work your way up to 80 grams over the next year.  Nice and slow.  Our aim is to get you on 2 grams of protein per lb body mass per day.  Preferred type of protein: blended, mix of isolate and concentrated whey whole proteins.

The lactoferrins and lactalbumins are what we want: to goose up glutathione production, and to induce local (gut) production of s-adenosylmethionine (sam-e).

The bran has glucans; they and the glucosamine will induce and improve a healthy change in your gut bacteria and build your immune system.

They will also induce improved bisynthesis of bone, connective tissue, muscle and muscle support matrix.   Hypertrophy, babe.  Thats our key here.  We want critical muscle mass (CMM), sufficient to drive healthy liver, gut, and brain function.[

>Preferred favorite foods:[/U] Prefer foods with more sauce on them rather then dry foods. Grew up on spicy food (Indian). I try an make at least one of my meals with spices, ginger, garlic..etc. Not so keen on mild/bland/dry food. 

Feature in your diet (or take as supps) cayenne pepper, tumeric.  Cinammon, cloves,...try chinese 5 spice.  Tandoori spices.   All are potent immune builders and supress immune system excess expression (Inflammation).

Behavioral patterns
emotional level: Quite stable. Very unlikely to get emotional. Always a head on my shoulders type. Though sometimes i feel i am a bit too detached form happennings.

Detachment is due to mild depression.  You have endocannabinoid suppression from excess glutamate binding to NMDA receptors (ditto in the liver and gallbladder, an issue with CCK release that short circuits appetite).

What do you do for stress control and stress abatement? ..errm.. nothing.. usually get home and chill on the couch watching TV. I used to read alot as a teenager, but not much after that.

*Problem 4: lack of proactive stress reduction and management*.  Cause of stress - how stress response threshold, lack of adequate rest at night.

Find websites that discuss stress management methods.  You must drop from being cool as a cucumber, to be not stone, but flexible sand.  Shifting as necessary to meet demands, implacable, laid back and coolheaded.

We want alpha waves.  For that, you need music; music that induces the right brain waves that are healing and centering. (any asshole who pipes up about this sounding new agey is going to get head handed to him).

Do you pray or meditate regularly?: No i dont. I do occasionally try to make it a point to go to Church on Christmas, death anniversaries..etc. But thats a couple times a year at the most.

*Problem 5: Need for spiritual strenghtening and support. * You need to adopt the regular practice of meditation.  If you don't go to church regularly, find a nondenominational church and visit it at least once every other week.  

Prayer induces the same brain state of GABA and glutathione activation and synthesis, as does meditation and listening to relaxing music.  Similar effects to deep relaxation and visualization.

You are to add visualization to your molecular tool box of behavioral modificiations to fight disease and stress and induce optimal immune system health.  Find books on it, read up on it.

To this behavioral modification arsenal: tai chi and yoga.  

Tai chi, every day.  Yoga, as a strengthening and alignment tool for CNS optimzation, several times a week; start with the more restful forms, work towards the higher energy forms within a period of 1-2 yrs.

 Do you have close friends you can count on, or do many others count on your instead.: I'm a more a 'to myself' type person and have always been that way (typical Scorpio trait, i suppose). And no big circle of friends. Very few. 

Do you have a large family / friend support network?  i dont have any immediate family members in this city (immediate family lives overseas). But being single, i prefer not to mix much with the married crowd. Friend support network i would say is nonexistant. I am usually doing my own thing myself. 

*Problem 6:  Lack of an adequate familial and social support network.*

This is the primary reason for depressed endocannabinoids, endorphins, and other feel good neurochemicals. They are responsible for our joie de vivre, our central joy of life.

You need to start to expand your relationships outward, to expand your emotional growth from inwardly to outwardly directed.  The best way is to determine your purpose in life, be it large or small, and begin to lay out objectives and goals for growth.

Your life has significance.  Find this purpose and dedicate yourself to it.  You see here, in this longwinded response, one of my own.

Through this purpose, find linkage to others who are like minded.  They will be your personal safety net, as some of them become close friends, of equal tuning and tenor, able to give and receive.

Through them, you learn the art of receiving from others.  You are praticed at giving, but like an open ended circuit, it ultimately drains your emotional resources.

Use the internet to gain connection to family and friends here, in this internet community.

They, too, are part of your social network, the fabric of support and friendship that will sustain you, emotionally and spiritually.

Second, I want you to find and begin to give time to a worthy cause, as a volunteer.  Be it work at the local library, for a whole foods (natural foods) cooperative (not a bad idea for you, boy, in terms of dietary help => find and read my articles back at IA, on the indoleamines, please.  Vegetables are your dietary friends)

Lastly, consider finding a workout partner, if you can.  They will help motivate you, and keep you focused (not that you aren't, but we want a little more cardio effort as well...if you can find time to workout with them on HITT cardio, 2-3 times a week, that would be very good for your breathing and for immune boosting, as well as it being anabolic).

seasonal : Last fall i had a bit of hay fever for a few days. This was the first time in my life something like this happened and i didnt know what it was until it had passed. Otherwise, donot have any allergies at all.

(USleep apea / asthma?: None. Though i know i tend to snore. Mostly if i am laying on my back.

Snoring is the precursor condition to sleep apnea, a gene expressed when GABA regulation in brain is suppressed over time.  Histamine over response is addressed by vitamin C, methylation improvement, and reduction of bile suckout by CNS overstimulation (primarily by liver impairment and a little excess acid, not bad at present, but it will develop into GERD or IBS, if not attended to in time).

>No Ma'am, all Thanks to _You _for your help.

The pleasure is mine, to serve as needed.  (3 hours to craft this reply - post got a little long winded, but we got most of what needed to be said into one reply).


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow.... a very imformative post.  Some of it could probably apply to most of us.  Let us know how things go Bulkmeup.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouble said:


> The pleasure is mine, to serve as needed.  (3 hours to craft this reply - post got a little long winded, but we got most of what needed to be said into one reply).


 Thank you so very much for that detailed response. I think i will have to read it several times over to let it all sink in. Much appreciated.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Let us know how things go Bulkmeup.


Yep, I sure will..


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow.... a very imformative post.  Some of it could probably apply to most of us.  Let us know how things go Bulkmeup.



agreed! It'll be interesting to see how the changes will affect not only your physique but your overall health/energy and personal life!
Keep us updated


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> agreed! It'll be interesting to see how the changes will affect not only your physique but your overall health/energy and personal life!
> Keep us updated


I sure will... I just have to get all the supps together.. hopfully soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 23, 2006)

*Full Body1 - Heavy - 23Aug06 (week 5)*

ATG back Squats - wu 115x5, 135x3, 155x1, 175x1 - 185x3, 190x3,3
Chin Ups - wu 40x5, 50x3, 60x1, 65x1 - 70x3,3, 75x2
SLDL's - 285x6,6,6,6
Standing BB OH Press - 95x6, 100x6,6,5
Seated Rows - 160x6,6,6,6
DB OH Tri Extn - 70x10,9,8

Time - 95mins

Squats - *PR* did the first set as per the previous routine and decided to up the weight by 5lbs and got all 3 reps with the higher weight. I am hoping i can reach 200lbs by the end of this cycle.

Chin Ups - *Double PR* did the first 2 sets using a 70DB. Decided to give a 75 a try and got 2 reps out for the 3rd set. Not bad. I think i have reached the upper limit on these for now.

SLDL - These are still going strong. Upped weight by 5lbs and got to max rr. Though took a bit longer than 90sec RI. I'm sure this is some sorta pr as well.

OH Press - *PR* did the first set with 95. Seemed a bit easy, so i upped ot by 5lbs. Tried to keep a stricter RI for these, i guess thats prob why i didnt mget to max rr on the last set.

Seated Rows - Same weight as the previous wo. I couldnt get the V-Grip to touch my abs on all reps, so decided to work on the same weight and did better this time. Though I think i lean back a bit much on these. Not sure if i should be doing that. Will post a question in the Training forum. 

DB OH Extn - Previously i did a 70DB for 6reps on the 3rd set. This time i did better with the same 70DB. I guess this is some sorta PR, but too lazy to check a past routine to be sure. I'll convince myself it is a PR 

Good wo. Plenty of improvement. Didnt start with much enthusiasm, but by the end of chins it was well under way. Took a bit longer RI's but didnt do too badly with a total wo time of 95mins. Considering i usually do this day in 75-85mins. But as i keep saying but havent being doing much, need to focus on a stricter RI.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 24, 2006)

Answer by PM.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 25, 2006)

*Full Body 2 - Light - 24Aug06 (week 5)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 185x3, 205x1, 225x1 - 285x 3,3,3
Standing BB OH press - 65x5, 75x3, 85x1, 95x1 - 115x 3,3,3
DB Bulgarian squats - 40x12/7, 30x12/12, 12/10
Pulldowns - 150x12,12,11
DB Bench - 55x12,12,10
DB Preachers - 25x15,15,14

Time = 85mins

DL's - These were good. Nothing out of the ordinary.

OH Press - this was good and a PR as well.

Bulgarians - Tried to do these with 40's. First set was good. But i wasnt going to get near max rr with that weight for the next 2 sets. So i decided to drop weights and work on going low. I did ok but would have liked to do better. Need more practice and the gym was very busy at that time with ppl all around me. I dont think i am flexable enough to go really low. But must keep trying. This exercise really works me out, esp with a low RI.

Pulldowns - these were very good. I can feel it in my back today.

Preachers - +1rep on the 3rd set. 

Good wo. The first two exercises took the usual time, but i decided to get stricter on the remaining, esp considering it is a light day. Did fairly well on time. Even though it is 85 mins, that included a bit of extra waiting time for equipment.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice PRs on the squats and chinups there.  You're kicking ass Bulk.  How do you feel overall?  Strong still, rundown a bit, or what?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Nice PRs on the squats and chinups there.  You're kicking ass Bulk.  How do you feel overall?  Strong still, rundown a bit, or what?


Thanks CP. I am feeling a bit rundown. But not sure if it due to the routine or just the usual ups and downs. But I'm trying to stick it out for another 2 weeks. After that I'll be off the gym for ~2 weeks as i wont be able to get to the gym during those 2 weeks since I have family visitor staying with me. Hopefully I'll be able to make it through the next 2 weeks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 26, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
12-Aug-2006 150.8 12.0% 132.7 18.1 32.25"
19-Aug-2006 149.2 12.0% 131.3 17.9 31.75"
26-Aug-2006	150.0	13.0%	130.5	19.5		32.25"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 27, 2006)

*Full Body1 - Meduim - 26Aug06 (week 5)*

Squats - wu 115x5, 135x3, 155x1, 175x1 - 185x3,3,3
Chin Ups - wu 35x5, 40x3, 50x1, 60x1 - 70x3,3,3
SLDL's - 255x10,10,10
Standing DB OH Press - 35x10, 40x10,9
Seated Rows - 140x8, 130x10,10
DB OH Extn - 65x12,9,9

Squats - These were good.

Chin Ups-  these were good too, but seemed a bit harder today 

SLDL's - Got a couple of extra reps to get to max rr.

OH Press - 35 were a bit easy, so went up to 40 and did well.

Rows - tried 140, but lowered the weight as i am trying NOT to lean back. Not very sucessfull. My mid-back hurts if i stay upright.  

OH Extn - +2 reps on the 1st set, -1 rep on the 2nd. no change on the 3rd. Mixed results
------------------------------------------------------------------------

The current phase of the project that i mentioned a few months ago has been completed. But the group that is responsible for the Product catalog is not ready. And they wont be ready for another couple of months at least. Anyway, my group is moving forward with the next phase.

Things have slowed down a bit. I thought it would considerably slow down until the next phase. But considering that we are moving onto the next phase now, no such luck. However, i dont envision having to put in any extra hours.  So hopefully it wont be too bad.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2006)

This project (at work?) correspond to extra stress?  It could explain the jump in at mass, manifested at the waist as VAT (visceral adipose tissue - belly fat, corresponding to a jump in cortisol).

For the two week interval that you are unable to make it to the gym, do bodyweight workouts in your bedroom is you can.  CP can make some recommendations, if you need them (I can as well).

If you can still take those meditative walk, even short 15 min breaks, do it.  Take your visitor with you if need be.. they're too valuable to kiss off for company.

Pretty decent performance in the gym.  Looking good.  Chin up!


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Adrian manage to get those supplements that Troubel suggested yet?
hahah you excited about the family coming or is it just going to be one big pain?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 28, 2006)

Trouble said:


> This project (at work?) correspond to extra stress?  It could explain the jump in at mass, manifested at the waist as VAT (visceral adipose tissue - belly fat, corresponding to a jump in cortisol).


The project is busy, but thankfully not very busy as parts of it were scaled back. So i didnt have to put in extra hours and didnt miss a single gym wo during the past few months. But yes, work days are a bit more stressfull than usual.



Trouble said:


> For the two week interval that you are unable to make it to the gym, do bodyweight workouts in your bedroom is you can.  CP can make some recommendations, if you need them (I can as well).


ooo.. yes. I shall come up with a routine for that. CP has some GPP workouts in his journal, maybe i'll steal some of that as well.



Trouble said:


> If you can still take those meditative walk, even short 15 min breaks, do it.  Take your visitor with you if need be.. they're too valuable to kiss off for company.


Will do, though i live downtown. It is not really quite enough for a quite walk. But i'll try and fit it in. 



Trouble said:


> Pretty decent performance in the gym.  Looking good.  Chin up!


Thanks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 28, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Hey Adrian manage to get those supplements that Troubel suggested yet?


Not yet. As it is nearer the month end, I need to give priority to the rent check. Also I'm almost out of Protein powder, so need to get that as well. Just need to prioritise things in relation to my paycheck. I'm going to order it from bb.com by this weekend. Going by past experience from them, i should get in about 2 weeks hence.


Tom_B said:


> hahah you excited about the family coming or is it just going to be one big pain?


Oh not a pain. It is gonna be nice.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2006)

Me personally I like bulknutrition and usually see my shipment in less then a week up to Canada.  Just an FYI


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 28, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Me personally I like bulknutrition and usually see my shipment in less then a week up to Canada.  Just an FYI


Oh? I've never used BN. BB.com does say 'upto 9 days' but add a few days with customs and by the time i get my notice of arrival, it is usually ~2 weeks. Guess  i'll check BN out as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 30, 2006)

*Full Body2 - Heavy - 29aug06 (Week 6)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 320x3,3,3
Standing BB OH Press - wu 65x5, 75x3, 85x1, 105x1 - 125x2,2,1
DB Bulgarian Squats - 55x5/5, 6/6, 5/5, 6/6
Pulldowns - 180x6,6,6,6
DB Bench - 70x6,6,6,6
DB Preachers - 35x9,8,4

Time - 110mins

DL's - increased weight by 5lbs so this is a pr. But whoooo.. it was heavy. I did manage to get to max rr for all 3 sets, so i think i still can go a wee bit higher next time.

OH Press - increased weight and this is a PR as well (I think it is one whole Emma that i OH pressed  ). But it wasnt easy. Didint get to max rr.

Bulgarian - reduced weights from 60's to 55's to focus on depth.

Pulldowns - Increased weight and got to max rr. But i'll repeat this weight again next time to do it with a little better form.

Bench - upped DB to 70's and got to max rr for all sets, though the last 2 reps on the last set were tooooough. Weight by itself is not really a pr, but considering the location of this exercise in the wo, it kinda is a pr. However, if I can get a few reps at 75's next time, that would be a real weight PR.

Preachers - Mixed results. -1rep on the 2st and 3rd set but +2 on the 2nd set.

Total time was a bit longish, but i spent some time waiting for a rack for the OH press as well as a bench for the Bulgarians. That kinda slowed down the rest of the wo.

I have long known there is an issue in the way my hips are aligned and it was quite evident yesterday while doing bulgarians. When i had my left leg on the floor, the reps were very steady. But with my right leg, i kept going off balance and going down felt a bit off as well. The glute/ham issue in my right leg that i mentioned earlier flares up after this wo. I think for the next routine, i should do a unilateral leg exercise with light weight higher reps (10-12) and focus on dpeth and proper form esp the right leg.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

You might be experiencing piriformis syndrome if I remember the symptoms correctly.  It's where your sciatic nerve is irritated by the piriformis muscle.  15% of the population or so has an abnormal path set for their sciatic nerve which makes them predisposed to this condition.

What can you do to help?  Glute activation work for the maximus and medius to make sure the piriformis isn't compensating for lack of activation/strength in these muscles.  You should also stretch your piriformis, hip flexors, and IT band daily.  See if this helps.  I was getting a bit of it flaring up; I started foam rolling and stretching my piriformis several days a week and it's all but dissapeared at this point.

Go ahead and Google it up to see if the symptoms match what you are experiencing.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow.
Your strong as hell!! 
Your OH BB press is the same weight as my bench press!!
Good going Adrain 
Your weight may not be playing out for you, but are you noticing any changes in you physique via the mirror?


----------



## Trouble (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you have a long back (long axis distance between upper and lower body centers (shoulders and hips)?

Consider doing your overhead BB presses seated.  I know this sounds convoluted vis a vis the pyraformis issue (I concur with CP), chances are your form suffers, as it does for most of us, as you push the envelope of performance on this move (also in DL and squats).  Seated, you can also focus on keeping your back, shoulder and hips aligned and core tightened, to prevent injury.

Quiet walks: wear headphones listen to alpha wave promoting music, keep eyes open, esp in the back of your head, in the city. Carry a baton, as pepper spray and tasers are illegal.

Consider substituting standing drag curls over preachers.  Better results gained.  Preacher geometry is awkward and causes more shoulder action to supplement arm action than is warranted for the movement.  (ditto for heavy bb curls).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You might be experiencing piriformis syndrome if I remember the symptoms correctly.  It's where your sciatic nerve is irritated by the piriformis muscle.  15% of the population or so has an abnormal path set for their sciatic nerve which makes them predisposed to this condition.
> 
> What can you do to help?  Glute activation work for the maximus and medius to make sure the piriformis isn't compensating for lack of activation/strength in these muscles.  You should also stretch your piriformis, hip flexors, and IT band daily.  See if this helps.  I was getting a bit of it flaring up; I started foam rolling and stretching my piriformis several days a week and it's all but dissapeared at this point.
> 
> Go ahead and Google it up to see if the symptoms match what you are experiencing.


Been reading up on piriformis. I need to buy a foam roller as my gym does not have any. I do some stretching after a wo, but i should make it a daily thing. Hopefully that should help.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Wow.
> Your strong as hell!!
> Your OH BB press is the same weight as my bench press!!
> Good going Adrain


Thanks, Tom. Never did OH press with that much weight before. So i did feel good that i managed to do it.


Tom_B said:


> Your weight may not be playing out for you, but are you noticing any changes in you physique via the mirror?


Umm.. not very much really. I do feel my upper body is looking a bit better (though abs are fast vanishing). But i need a lot more improvement on my lower. Only noticiable thing in the past few months are the veins on my ant delts have gotten more prominent while working out. Maybe it is all the heavy work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 31, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Do you have a long back (long axis distance between upper and lower body centers (shoulders and hips)?


I would say i do. Here are some recent pics. I know that my shoulders are much wider in ratio to my hips. That gives me the wide shoulder and 'V' taper without trying too hard. . As the pics indicate, i tend to hold the right side of my hips higher than the left. Though it is not so prominent that i walk with a limp 



Trouble said:


> Consider doing your overhead BB presses seated.  I know this sounds convoluted vis a vis the pyraformis issue (I concur with CP), chances are your form suffers, as it does for most of us, as you push the envelope of performance on this move (also in DL and squats).  Seated, you can also focus on keeping your back, shoulder and hips aligned and core tightened, to prevent injury.


I have been reading threads that suggested to do those standing, but i guess i should do them sitting. At least until i am able to do them well.



Trouble said:


> Quiet walks: wear headphones listen to alpha wave promoting music, keep eyes open, esp in the back of your head, in the city. Carry a baton, as pepper spray and tasers are illegal.


 There are a few sketchy charecters around my neighbourhood, but i never felt the need to 'arm' myself.



Trouble said:


> Consider substituting standing drag curls over preachers.  Better results gained.  Preacher geometry is awkward and causes more shoulder action to supplement arm action than is warranted for the movement.  (ditto for heavy bb curls).


I did drag curls on a routine a while back. I didnt get the 'feel' of them much. But i'll try them again for the next routine as i have decided that for the next routine i should pick as many exercises that i havent done in a while or never done at all.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2006)

hahaha that's amazing! Carry a baton around! No one would try anything with you! (acutally me and my friends were discussing tasers and mace the other day. One of my friends has this crazy stalker. He lives three hours away and will drive down here jsut to stare at her through a window when she's working. PHYSCO!)
Trouble your awesome!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 31, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Standing BB OH Press - wu 65x5, 75x3, 85x1, 105x1 - 125x2,2,1
> 
> OH Press - increased weight and this is a PR as well (I think it is one whole Emma that i OH pressed  ). But it wasnt easy. Didint get to max rr.


 

LOL... I just spat my preWO shake everywhere!!   Actually - you are officially doing MORE than me! 

 Fantastic Adrian... that is just amazing... I can't get over how fast you are progressing at the moment... 



> I have long known there is an issue in the way my hips are aligned and it was quite evident yesterday while doing bulgarians. When i had my left leg on the floor, the reps were very steady. But with my right leg, i kept going off balance and going down felt a bit off as well. The glute/ham issue in my right leg that i mentioned earlier flares up after this wo. I think for the next routine, i should do a unilateral leg exercise with light weight higher reps (10-12) and focus on dpeth and proper form esp the right leg.


I agree that you might want to focus on unilateral work (hardly anyone does enough of this!!). You should also look glute activation work... 

So - you know - "the Jayne Fonda" thing where you lie on your back and 'thrust' your hips upward.... Doing these single legged is a really good way to 'switch on' all the right muscles'. You can also do things like single leg sideward step ups, hamstring press (which is the jayne fonda thing but you use a bench) and reverse cable kicks (REALLY small isolation movement)... Look into some sacroiliac joint mobilisation exercises too (I had a good link somewhere... I'll try to find it for you...).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> LOL... I just spat my preWO shake everywhere!!   Actually - you are officially doing MORE than me!






Emma-Leigh said:


> Fantastic Adrian... that is just amazing... I can't get over how fast you are progressing at the moment...


Thanks Emma  I hope to keep improving.



Emma-Leigh said:


> I agree that you might want to focus on unilateral work (hardly anyone does enough of this!!). You should also look glute activation work...
> 
> So - you know - "the Jayne Fonda" thing where you lie on your back and 'thrust' your hips upward.... Doing these single legged is a really good way to 'switch on' all the right muscles'. You can also do things like single leg sideward step ups, hamstring press (which is the jayne fonda thing but you use a bench) and reverse cable kicks (REALLY small isolation movement)...


I do the Jane Fonda stuff (and get a couple of quizzical looks in the process  ). i'll do the glute bridges using single leg in addition to the usual. After a few dynamic streaching exercises, i also do a dynamic warmup. Using BB only i do calf raises, squats, DL's, OH press, Bent over rows, pushups all for 1 x 8-10 reps and squeezing glutes on the leg stuff (I'll throw in the stuff you mentioned as well). In addition to a few static streaching exercises at the end  of the wo as a cool down.

The good part (if it can be considered good) is that i dont feel a thing while working out. So, thankfully, it dosent affect my wo at all and i dont feel a thing when streching either. I usually feel it when i get home and sit down or get up. Mostly when i wake up in the morning it is gone and might appear a bit later in the day.



Emma-Leigh said:


> Look into some sacroiliac joint mobilisation exercises too (I had a good link somewhere... I'll try to find it for you...)


I'll google that in the meantime.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2006)

*Full Body1 - Light - 31Aug06*

Squats - wu 115x5, 125x3, 135x1, 155x1 - 175x3,3,3
Chin Ups - wu 30x5, 40x3, 55x1, 50x1 - 65x3,3,3
SLDL - 245x12,12,10
DB OH Press - 35x12,12,12
Seated Rows - 130x12,12,12
DB OH Extn - 55x15,12,10

Time = 80mins

Squat - These were good.

Chins - these seemed a bit tough.

Sldl - increased weight by 10lbs but missed max rr on 3rd set.

OH Press - Increased a couple of reps and got to max rr, though last reps on last set was almost in slow motion.

Rows - same weight and reps as previous wo. trying to focus on not leaning back.

OH Extn - +2 reps on 2nd and 3rd set but missed max rr on last set by 2reps.

The evening prior, i was home and a bit after Meal#5, i felt sooo wiped out. I just HAD to take a nap, though reluctantly. eventually i dragged myself out of it and had meal#6. I was a but pissed as i though i would now have trouble falling asleep and wake up late in the morning. But after ~45mins i fall asleep and slept well. Woke up feeling rested. I hoped that it just wasnt the morning energy and it would last. And it did. 

Wo was good. I was making good timeing and keeping good time on RI's. Gym wasnt busy so no waiting around for equipment. I did well, though not in a hurried manner. However by the time i got to rows i was beginning to run out of steam. I finished rows and had to break for a few mins before doing OH Extns. So while i was doing great time in the beginning, at the end i didnt really do much, just the average  time it takes me for this wo. Though the exercises did feel intense at the end.

wha....?????? September already???!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 2, 2006)

*Cardio - 01Sep06*

HIIT - Ellipitical Crosstrainer
3min warmmup
15min hiit @ level1 - low:~35-40rpm for 60sec / high:50-55rpm for 60sec 
3min cooldown

10min dynamic flexability streaching

So you are probably wondering  when did cardio happen in here lately  Well, I have a few days vacation that need to be finished by the end of the year, so i have booked a few fridays off. Hence i had the day off yesterday. I was getting a bit bored and decided to get a lil cardio in. As is evident, i did a low HIIT.... again with the  ??? I did HIIT but not a very intense one, so kinda a 'low intensity high intensity wo'  . This wo does not include the usual  20-25min walk/stroll, each way, to and from the gym. My meal#4 is a shake (oats+whey), so i did my wo earlier than usual and used that meal as a pwo shake.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 2, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
12-Aug-2006 150.8 12.0% 132.7 18.1 32.25"
19-Aug-2006 149.2 12.0% 131.3 17.9 31.75"
26-Aug-2006 150.0 13.0% 130.5 19.5 32.25"
2-Sep-2006	150.0	13.0%	130.5	19.5		32.25"


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Perhaps it is time to increase calories again?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Perhaps it is time to increase calories again?


I guess it is time, but i think i should wait a bit. Next week is the last week of this routine after which i shall be off for a week or so. I guess it is not a good idea doing higher cals during this down time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 3, 2006)

*Full Body 2 - Medium - 02Sep06 (week 6)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 305x3,3,1
Seated BB OH Press - wu 55x5, 60x3, 65x1, 95x1 - 110x3,3,3
DB Bulgarian Squats - 50x10/10, 10/9, 10/8
Pulldowns - 160x10,10,10
DB Bench - 55x10,10,10
DB Preachers - 30x12,10,9

Time - 95mins

DL's - Second rep on the 3rd set came up a few inches and then i lost it while scraping 1/4 and inch of skin of my left shin. Tried again after ~10secs, but couldnt so i ended the exercise. Damn. lost 2 reps there and this wasnt a heavy day! 

OH Press - Did these seated this time. Seems a tad bit more tough. I guess I'm not used to doing these seated.

Bulgarians - Lowered weights to get more depth. But i had trouble being very focussed.

Pulldowns - Same weigth as past time. +1rep on 3rd set and got to max rr.

DB Bench - +2reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr.

Preachers - +2 reps on the 1st set, -1 on the 2nd and +2 on the 3rd.

Wasnt felling too energetic for this routine. Strange, considering the previous day i seemed to be full of energy even though i didnt do much physically, except cardio wo. Oh well, ~one more week until a new routine.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh mentioned:  "you might want to focus on unilateral work"

Agreed!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

If you see a little strength decrease like that, and it's not just a fluke, that is indicative that you should unload very soon.  You said you were going to, so that's good.  You may be entering the beginning phases of overreaching, which is fine so long as you unload and let the fatigue dissipate and those hidden fitness gains to manifest themselves.

Also, what is the most you have pulled for a triple?  I thought it was 315?  If that's so I would be doing more like 295 on medium day and 280 on light day.

315x3 should be 90% of your 1RM.  315/.9 = 350

350*.85 = 297.5 (Round down to 295)
350*.8=280


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2006)

DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 305x3,3,1

Starting too low for warmups, wasting energy at 205, start at 255, then 275 for 3, then 305 for 3, 315 for 1?

My feeling is that his endurance isn't that good.  Maybe just doing too many DLs in his current sequence, CP?  He doesn't store glycogen that well (yet).


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

Trouble said:


> DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 305x3,3,1
> 
> Starting too low for warmups, wasting energy at 205, start at 255, then 275 for 3, then 305 for 3, 315 for 1?
> 
> My feeling is that his endurance isn't that good.  Maybe just doing too many DLs in his current sequence, CP?  He doesn't store glycogen that well (yet).



He does warmups much like I do, and much like the recommendations that I've seen espoused by powerlifting afficiandos.  I think that's fine as long as he takes a a few minutes after the 275 attempt to make sure neural recovery has taken place and ATP stores have been fully replenished (They should only be very mildly depleted by that point, so a full 3-5 minutes is definitely not needed).


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2006)

I warm up with tons of sets when doing things like squats, deads and the olympic lifts.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I warm up with tons of sets when doing things like squats, deads and the olympic lifts.



I usually do 4-5 warmup sets myself.  If I'm going for a 1RM, I usually rock 6-8 warmup sets so I don't make my nervous system shit all over itself in surprise.  The weight just feels too damned heavy if I don't warmup properly, and I like to start pretty light so I can begin with impetuous form, which hopefully carries over into the heavier sets.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If you see a little strength decrease like that, and it's not just a fluke, that is indicative that you should unload very soon.  You said you were going to, so that's good.  You may be entering the beginning phases of overreaching, which is fine so long as you unload and let the fatigue dissipate and those hidden fitness gains to manifest themselves.


Yep, part of me is looking forward to a break. But another part is quite happy with the increase in numbers and wants to go on. However that part is not gonna win.



CowPimp said:


> Also, what is the most you have pulled for a triple?  I thought it was 315?  If that's so I would be doing more like 295 on medium day and 280 on light day.
> 
> 315x3 should be 90% of your 1RM.  315/.9 = 350
> 
> ...


Yep, 315 is my best triple so far. But you are right, i did miscalculate the weight. See i only note the plate total on my workout sheet and i reduced the weight using that total, completly forgetting about the BB weight which affects the numbers  also working it out from 1RM makes a diff as well. Anyway, lessons for me for the future


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2006)

Trouble said:


> DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x1, 275x1 - 305x3,3,1
> 
> Starting too low for warmups, wasting energy at 205, start at 255, then 275 for 3, then 305 for 3, 315 for 1?
> 
> My feeling is that his endurance isn't that good.  Maybe just doing too many DLs in his current sequence, CP?  He doesn't store glycogen that well (yet).


In the past i would do about 4 sets starting at 50% for 6-8 reps and work my way up. But this was the first time i did 3x3 sets so i worked the numbers similar to CP's wo. I do feel that these lower weight and reps style warmups didnt tire me as much as the higher ones in the past. I didnt calculate those numbers very carefully before doing those sets and hopefully i havent got them too off the mark


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I warm up with tons of sets when doing things like squats, deads and the olympic lifts.


Is there a certain scheme of number of sets, reps and percentage of weights that you do which is related to the working sets in anyway, P?


----------



## Trouble (Sep 4, 2006)

Okey dokey, explanations / comments provided make sense - CPs recommendations are sensible, and will probably afford you less CNS damage as well, Adrian.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Is there a certain scheme of number of sets, reps and percentage of weights that you do which is related to the working sets in anyway, P?



Olympic lifts I usually increase 10kg every set until I get to my working weight.  Since they are very technical I warm up a lot slower.


Squats and deadlifting movements, I have no science to it....Usually goes, bar, 135, 225, and then I just increase from there, usually throw quarters on, a few warm ups, and just keep taking about 40-60lb jumps until I get to working weight.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 5, 2006)

If you are doing low rep strength stuff (3-5 reps) then I usually suggest using something like this:

50% working weight x 5 reps
60% working weight x 5 reps
75% working weight x 1-3 reps
85% working weight x 1-3 reps (depending on if you are pulling 3 reps or 5 reps)

Then move into your working sets.

The relative volume is still low so it doesn't overly fatigue, but it still allows you to warm up and 'trigger'/ set up all the correct neuromuscular pathways before your working sets.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 6, 2006)

*Full Body 1 - Heavy - 05Sep06 (week 7)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 115x5, 135x3, 155x1, 175x1 - 195x3, 200x3, 210x3
Chin Ups - 35x5, 45x3, 55x1, 65x1 - 75x3, 80x3,3
SLDL's - 295x6,6,6,6
Standing DB OH Press - 50x6,6,6,4
Seates Rows - 160x6,6,6,6
DB OH Extn - 70x10, 65x10,9

Time = 110mins

Squats - *PR* did well on these.  I so wanted to hit 200 by the end of this wo and i did that and beyond. I was feeling strong and was _this _ close to throwing on another 5lbs and trying to get a rep or two. But decided not to push it.

Chin Ups - PR ... i think .. Last time i died after 2 reps on the 3rd set with a 75 DB. This time i got all 3 reps out and gave 80 DB a try. Got all 3 reps, but missed getting my chin above the bar by a couple of inches for most reps.

SLDL's - These were good.  Upped weight by 10lb and got to max rr, though i barely made it on the last rep of the last set.

OH Press - I guess this is a PR as i switched from BB to DB OH Press for the accessory work a couple of weeks ago. However didnt get to max rr on the 4th set. My left shoulder is not as 'fixed/firm' as my right and causes me to loose reps.

Rows - same weight and reps as previously as i tried to do them sitting upright. I cant do them sitting upright. I always lean back about 10-20deg from vertical. Guess I need to start from very low weights and work my way up with these.

OH Extn - My right elbow makes a clicking noise when doing these esp if my elbows are flared out a bit. For the past couple of weeks i have noticed a pain developing in that elbow joing. While doing these with a 70db the pain began to develop. So i switched down to a 65 for the rest. But by this time most reps didnt go with great form and it seemed more difficult than usual.

Good wo! i liked the results of the squats. Amazing what a weekend of total rest can do. Though i have to admit i also took a bit longer RI's than usual. The wo time  was ~15 mins longer than usual.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trouble *- Thanks. I guess I'll stick to the current warm ups for this routine. 

*P-funk* - Thanks for the info. I've been winging the weights for warmups as well. But maybe i need to calculate them a bit, i guess.

*Emma-Leigh* - Thanks for laying down thar breakdown. I think i should make it a point to calculate the warm up weights.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Adrian - I found the SI joint mobilisation stuff I was talking about a few days ago: 
http://www.chiroweb.com/archives/23/26/09.html
http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/sma/sma_sacroili_rex.htm

And you should also check out this info on piriformis syndrome...
http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/sma/sma_xpirifor_art.htm
http://www.spine-health.com/Topics/conserv/sciaex/sciaex06.html


I had more... but I'll have to look for them....


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Bitchin' workout man.  I really like the SLDLs and chinups!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Adrian - I found the SI joint mobilisation stuff I was talking about a few days ago:


Thanks Emma. I'll readup on the suggestions mentioned there. Though i was reading a thread on IM where some members were saying they had piriformis which gave them leg pain while sleeping. In my case i dont get any pain at night (thankfully). But i'm beginning to wonder if it is related to the way i walk. Yesterday while walking, i happened to be looking at my feet and i noticed that my right foot is splayed out ~10 degrees more compared to the left. I am trying to consiously walk in a corrected manner. Hopefully that will make a difference. But nevertheless, the info in those links should help as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Bitchin' workout man.  I really like the SLDLs and chinups!


Thanks  It felt great to do them with those weights, thought I wasnt too thrilled that it was at the expense of an increased RI. But i'll take what i can get.. Beggars cant be choosers


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 7, 2006)

Just a note on this: The walking may well be a symptom of the problem rather than the cause... That is, consider that the muscles that causing transverse abduction and external rotation of your right hip could be tight [that is - Piriformis, your middle and deep glutes, obturators, Gemellus and another little muscle called quadratus Femoris (not to be confused with your quadraceps.  )]


----------



## Trouble (Sep 7, 2006)

Speaking of piraformis problems and SDLs.  Look to the thread by fluc17 in the Health section, P-funks comments on mixed grip and its potential to cause "sidedness" in lifts.

Might be worth knock on his door to pm about it, if you are using a mixed grip for your lifts.  I had never thought of that consequence until he mentioned it.  You're getting up there in mass (very impressed with your rate of resistance gains)..I wonder if there is a relationship between your natural stance and grip positioning.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 8, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Just a note on this: The walking may well be a symptom of the problem rather than the cause... That is, consider that the muscles that causing transverse abduction and external rotation of your right hip could be tight [that is - Piriformis, your middle and deep glutes, obturators, Gemellus and another little muscle called quadratus Femoris (not to be confused with your quadraceps.  )]


Oh ok.. I've been trying to consiously sit and walk in a 'proper' position. Yesterday when i felt it, i grasped my upper leg (one hand over quad, the other over hammie) and turned my leg inwards a bit and the same for the middle of my leg. Seemed to make it instantly better, at least for a while.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 8, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Speaking of piraformis problems and SDLs.  Look to the thread by fluc17 in the Health section, P-funks comments on mixed grip and its potential to cause "sidedness" in lifts.
> 
> Might be worth knock on his door to pm about it, if you are using a mixed grip for your lifts.  I had never thought of that consequence until he mentioned it.  You're getting up there in mass (very impressed with your rate of resistance gains)..I wonder if there is a relationship between your natural stance and grip positioning.


Thanks trouble. I have discussed that with P previously as he has also mentioned that in other threads. But from what i understand he prefers not to use a mixed grip as it bothers his back. On an pronated  grip, i loose my grip before the weights get too heavy. Besides on most exercises, esp leg work like DL's, i carefully set my foot placement before reaching down for the bar. I would try a pronated grip doing cluster sets, but the heavy DL are 3 reps which i set the bar down for each rep anyway, not sure how clusters would work for SLDL's, though. My suspision for this cause is the Bulgarian Squats. I've only ever done them on this and the previous routine. So maybe there is something in my stance/balance in that exercise that is setting it off?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Full Body 2 - 07Sep06 (week 7)*

DL's - wu 135x5, 155x3, 185x1, 205x1 - 280x3,3,3
BB OH Press - wu 55x5, 75x3, 85x1, 95x1 - 115x3,3,3
DB Bulgarian Squats - 40x 12/11, 10/10, 10/10
Pulldowns - 150x12,12,12
DB Bench - 55x12,12,12
DB Preschers - 25x15,9,0

Time = 95mins

DLs - So i used the correct weight this time 

OH Press - These were good too.

Bulgarians - same weight, but lost a rep or two though i focussed on trying to go lower.

Pulldowns - +1rep on the 3rd set and got to max rr.

Bench - +2 reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr

Preachers - Began to run out of steam by this time. Same weight as previous wo but lost 6 reps on the 2nd set. I had spent sometime looking for the 25 DBs and was in no mood to walk around looking for the 20s for the 3rd set, so i called it quits for the day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

*weight/bf*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
....
19-Aug-2006 149.2 12.0% 131.3 17.9 31.75"
26-Aug-2006 150.0 13.0% 130.5 19.5 32.25"
2-Sep-2006 150.0 13.0% 130.5 19.5 32.25"
9-Sep-2006	151.6	13.0%	131.9	19.7		32.5"

So i didnt change a thing. Still at ~2650 cals. but ..  

The past 7 weeks:
Weight = +2.4lb
LBM = +0.6lb
FAT = +1.8lb
waist = +0.5"

At the beginning of the last cut(14jan06) I was 162.8/13% with a 35" waist. If i get back to that point after all those cans of tuna.. etc, i'm in half a mind not to bother as much as i do with this whole thing. 

I wonder if a 4x upper/lower works better for me vs a 3x full body


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Do you do cardio also?  Have you tried any kind of cyclical implementation of carbohydrates into your diet?


----------



## Trouble (Sep 9, 2006)

How much tuna per week?   How many cans.

Have you been taking your bodytemp and measuring heartrate in the morning?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Do you do cardio also?  Have you tried any kind of cyclical implementation of carbohydrates into your diet?


I havent done any cardio since I resumed bulking. I guess i'm being cautious not to over do things with the full body wo. But maybe a 30-40mins lowimpact cardio session 3x/week should be doable.

For the bulk i havent tried any carb cycle. Only thing i do is try and keep the cals on the weekend ~10% lower than weekdays as I'm not as active on weekdays. Maybe i need to redo my diet 

A tought just crossed my mind, maybe the long weekend that just passed had something to do with this. I rested alot during that weekend and had a good wo following that rest. But the cals went to the wrong place


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> I havent done any cardio since I resumed bulking. I guess i'm being cautious not to over do things with the full body wo. But maybe a 30-40mins lowimpact cardio session 3x/week should be doable.
> 
> For the bulk i havent tried any carb cycle. Only thing i do is try and keep the cals on the weekend ~10% lower than weekdays as I'm not as active on weekdays. Maybe i need to redo my diet
> 
> A tought just crossed my mind, maybe the long weekend that just passed had something to do with this. I rested alot during that weekend and had a good wo following that rest. But the cals went to the wrong place



Perhaps you should try to increase your activity levels and increase calories as well?  That seems to work for me, and I definitely put fat on easily.  I'm not super lean, but most of my gains seem to be muscle so long as I gradually add weight.  Cardio a few times a week on your off days should do nothing but improve recovery and nutrient partitioning so long as you keep it sane.  

Hell, I'm working out full body with weights 3 times a week, doing GPP circuit training 2 times a week, and doing some light jogging another day each week.  I also walk far more than your average person.  I have been recovering just fine.  I realize that I'm younger than you, but my genetics are certainly not magical by any stretch of the imagination.  I also get some pretty subpar sleep oftentimes.  In fact, I'm about to be getting a second workout on the same day I do the GPP stuff because of a basketball class I'm doing.  We'll see if I can keep up both, but I don't foresee any issues just yet.

You might consider carb cycling.  It's worth a shot.  I've heard good things empirically, though I tend to generally recommend following a balanced diet.  However, you appear to be doing that already and it isn't giving you the desired results.  Trying something different may be in order.

You might also consider changing some things about the training parameters you are using.  Simply emphasizing the negative (I'm talking 4 seconds or so here) and shooting for a greater time under tension per set could lead to more mass gains.  You might also try some super high volume stuff.  Maybe some density training.  

There are plenty of things you can try.  Just make sure you only change one at a time so you can be sure what resulted in the positive results.  Just some stuff to chew on.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

What about insulin spiking peri workout, have you tried that?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

Trouble said:


> How much tuna per week?   How many cans.


2cans per day. 1can with brown rice the other with WW pita bread + veggies with both. I thought tuna would be better since fish has a better bioavailability of protein. Would would suggest it reduced/increased?

This is my current diet.



Trouble said:


> Have you been taking your bodytemp and measuring heartrate in the morning?


No i havent been doing that. I went back and read your suggestions to the questionnaire post a few pages ago. I didnt see a recommendation to do so. Maybe i missed that somewhere. Should i keep daily track of that? what changes am i looking for?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> What about insulin spiking peri workout, have you tried that?


Spike Pre wo? Never tried that. I have tried post wo spike as well as no spike I dont think either made a big difference for me. Currently I do a bit of a spike pwo only, wherein i get 50% carbs from dextrose and the remaining 50% from oats and skim milk and protein from WPI.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Perhaps you should try to increase your activity levels and increase calories as well?  That seems to work for me, and I definitely put fat on easily.  I'm not super lean, but most of my gains seem to be muscle so long as I gradually add weight.  Cardio a few times a week on your off days should do nothing but improve recovery and nutrient partitioning so long as you keep it sane.


I have been giving that serious thought. I guess i need to come up with a wo plan that can accomodate a reasonable amount of cardio.



CowPimp said:


> Hell, I'm working out full body with weights 3 times a week, doing GPP circuit training 2 times a week, and doing some light jogging another day each week.  I also walk far more than your average person.  I have been recovering just fine.  I realize that I'm younger than you, but my genetics are certainly not magical by any stretch of the imagination.  I also get some pretty subpar sleep oftentimes.  In fact, I'm about to be getting a second workout on the same day I do the GPP stuff because of a basketball class I'm doing.  We'll see if I can keep up both, but I don't foresee any issues just yet.


 that sure sounds like a lot!



CowPimp said:


> You might consider carb cycling.  It's worth a shot.  I've heard good things empirically, though I tend to generally recommend following a balanced diet.  However, you appear to be doing that already and it isn't giving you the desired results.  Trying something different may be in order.


I'll rework my diet during the next week, which i'll be off the gym. I guess it could do with improvements.



CowPimp said:


> You might also consider changing some things about the training parameters you are using.  Simply emphasizing the negative (I'm talking 4 seconds or so here) and shooting for a greater time under tension per set could lead to more mass gains.  You might also try some super high volume stuff.  Maybe some density training.
> 
> There are plenty of things you can try.  Just make sure you only change one at a time so you can be sure what resulted in the positive results.  Just some stuff to chew on.


Thanks for those tips. I like this current routine and was considering doing a repeat with different exercises. But maybe a different approach is needed. I need to spend sometime to come up with the next  routine.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Spike Pre wo? Never tried that. I have tried post wo spike as well as no spike I dont think either made a big difference for me. Currently I do a bit of a spike pwo only, wherein i get 50% carbs from dextrose and the remaining 50% from oats and skim milk and protein from WPI.



Not "pre," but "peri," as in and around the workout time.  I sip my shake throughout the workout and finish up the last half or 1/3 as I'm stretching.  Okay, just seeing if you had tried insulin spiking before.  That's cool.

Also, I think the program your doing should work just fine.  I might just do a couple of tweaks like increase TUT by doing a slower negative and possibly increase the volume of the hypertrophy stuff and dropping one of the strength exercises each session.  Something like that.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Not "pre," but "peri," as in and around the workout time.  I sip my shake throughout the workout and finish up the last half or 1/3 as I'm stretching.  Okay, just seeing if you had tried insulin spiking before.  That's cool.


Oh.. i see.. I did see troubles suggestion and your comment in your journal about sipping the shake during the wo and since then i have started sipping my pwo shake during my wo as well. But i usually finish it before i get to cool down stretching. 



CowPimp said:


> Also, I think the program your doing should work just fine.  I might just do a couple of tweaks like increase TUT by doing a slower negative and possibly increase the volume of the hypertrophy stuff and dropping one of the strength exercises each session.  Something like that.


Ok.. thanks for that. For the next routine i wanted to do as many different exercises that i have either never done before or havent done in a while. But maybe thats not a good idea right now. I guess i should stick to the basic exericses as far as possible and alter the TUT and volume.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> *Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
> 3-Jun-2006 146.4 12.0% 128.8 17.6 31.75"
> ....
> 19-Aug-2006 149.2 12.0% 131.3 17.9 31.75"
> ...


1. consider swapping your diet approach - as it was said, cyclic diets are very helpful, especially if they are cycled in correlation with weights (eg: in a UD2 type approach)... 

2. I feel 4 x week weights is more effective - more partitioning 'signals' of a more frequent tension stimuli. You may also find that your rep ranges need to be 'tweaked' a little - lower rep range (3 or under) may not be providing enough of a stimuli

3. sometimes over-analysing things = less gains than if you were to ease up a little too. So you could swap some of that tuna for steak and see if that helps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> 1. consider swapping your diet approach - as it was said, cyclic diets are very helpful, especially if they are cycled in correlation with weights (eg: in a UD2 type approach)...


I guess my next week will be diet-reworking week!  



Emma-Leigh said:


> 2. I feel 4 x week weights is more effective - more partitioning 'signals' of a more frequent tension stimuli. You may also find that your rep ranges need to be 'tweaked' a little - lower rep range (3 or under) may not be providing enough of a stimuli


I'll rework the routine into a 4x routine. Maybe based on a similar heavy/light setup... keeping the heavy at 5-6reps? thats should be ok.



Emma-Leigh said:


> 3. sometimes over-analysing things = less gains than if you were to ease up a little too.


You understand me too well 


Emma-Leigh said:


> So you could swap some of that tuna for steak and see if that helps.


I've been meaning to do so for a while as i was beginning to get a bit fedup of  that much tuna. But i wanted to keep the diet the same for the entire routine to see the results. But now i know


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

You could change exercises if you wanted.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You could change exercises if you wanted.



ok... cool.. i'll pick some and post a thread in training for review during next week.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> ok... cool.. i'll pick some and post a thread in training for review during next week.



Good shtuff.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good shtuff.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 9, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> I guess my next week will be diet-reworking week!


 Great... 




> I'll rework the routine into a 4x routine. Maybe based on a similar heavy/light setup... keeping the heavy at 5-6reps? thats should be ok.


I would stick primarily to the 5-12 rep range... As cow said - altering TUT with longer eccentrics can also help (remember what I was saying in my journal recently...)... Also - consider some occasional extensive training too (12-20 reps)...  Helps with the sarcoplasmic triggering as well as helping with glycogen depletion (which, in turn, helps with partitioning).




> You understand me too well


LOL.... 



> I've been meaning to do so for a while as i was beginning to get a bit fedup of that much tuna. But i wanted to keep the diet the same for the entire routine to see the results. But now i know


Yay - red meat.  Good for you... It is certainly something you should look into adding... I would especially urge you to consider bison/buffalo, elk/deer etc... Extra lean, higher in Omega-3 and a good source of many 'anabolic factors' too... 

['GIVE THE BODY MEAT'].


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> I would stick primarily to the 5-12 rep range... As cow said - altering TUT with longer eccentrics can also help (remember what I was saying in my journal recently...)... Also - consider some occasional extensive training too (12-20 reps)...  Helps with the sarcoplasmic triggering as well as helping with glycogen depletion (which, in turn, helps with partitioning).


Yep i do remember your response in your journal. i see your point. I'll work that in as well.



Emma-Leigh said:


> Yay - red meat.  Good for you... It is certainly something you should look into adding... I would especially urge you to consider *bison/buffalo, elk/deer* etc... Extra lean, higher in Omega-3 and a good source of many 'anabolic factors' too...



I stuck with the tuna coz then i could add good fats (EVOO) and keep sat fats to a bare minimum. I guess that was me just overanalysing my diet.  .. and 'bison/buffalo, elk/deer' ???!!  never saw those meats in my grocery store. Actually i never ate any of those meats in my life! I'll have to do a trip to another store to look for game meat.


Emma-Leigh said:


> ['GIVE THE BODY MEAT'].


yea, my body could do with some meat on it alright!  But i know what you mean


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 10, 2006)

*Full Body 1 - Medium - 09Sep06 (week 7)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 115x5, 135x3, 155x1, 175x1 - 190x3,3,3
Chin Ups - wu 30x5, 40x3, 50x1, 60x1 - 75x3,3,3
SLDL - 255x10,10,10
Standing DB OH Press - 35x10,10,10
Seated Rows - 130x10,10,10
DB OH Extn - 60x12,12,11

Squats -  These were good

Chins - these were good too, but felt a bit heavyer than usual

SLDL - Same weights and reps as last time, but reps seemed a bt easier.

OH Press - +1 reps on 3rd set and got to max rr

Rows - same lowered weights as previously. Still trying to do these without a lean back.

OH Extn - Reduced weight from 65DB to 60DB. 

Sooo i spent sometime reading up on Twin Peaks carb cycling diet. Got a lotta work ahead to redo the diet plan. But i wonder if an isocal diet would work as well. I could then simply modify the present plan.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

There are lots of things to try.  I usually hang around isocaloric territory, though lately I've upped my carb intake with my increased activity levels.  Isocaloric has worked well for me in the past though.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd probably try doing some carb cycling before isocaloric .. if I remember correctly your not to active besides the gym right? Desk job and don't have time to go out later on .. so the only real activity your doing is your gym work. Which means you don't really have to worry 'going to hard', your recovery should be fine; Your body might react a bit better with higher fat/protein & less carbs. I would defintly implement some cardio, and maybe just some walks everyday .. even if it's going around in circles in you apartment hahaha.
It's actually quite amazing what just a little bit more acitvity can do for your body


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> There are lots of things to try.  I usually hang around isocaloric territory, though lately I've upped my carb intake with my increased activity levels.  Isocaloric has worked well for me in the past though.


Seems like something to be considered. I'm working out the Carb Cycle approach. But i'm wondering if changing the routine and diet together is a good thing as that way i wont be able to tell which is working. I'll have to decide by this weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> I'd probably try doing some carb cycling before isocaloric .. if I remember correctly your not to active besides the gym right? Desk job and don't have time to go out later on .. so the only real activity your doing is your gym work. Which means you don't really have to worry 'going to hard', your recovery should be fine; Your body might react a bit better with higher fat/protein & less carbs. I would defintly implement some cardio, and maybe just some walks everyday .. even if it's going around in circles in you apartment hahaha.
> It's actually quite amazing what just a little bit more acitvity can do for your body


Carb Cycling may be the better option. who knows. If Carbs are an issue for me, but yet i need the calories daily to keep my energy up, then Isocal maybe better. I guess i'll decide this weekend. But thanks for the input. Pacing around my apartment.. LOL.. i do that sometimes thought it is not a planned activity.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 17, 2006)

Bumping for Adrian... 

Been 5 days - how are you going? Any thoughts on what you are going to do?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 17, 2006)

He's probably been busy with the family that was goign to be visiting him! .. not sure if he said they were goign to be there one or two weeks?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Bumping for Adrian...
> 
> Been 5 days - how are you going? Any thoughts on what you are going to do?


Hey Emma. I'm good. Still strongly considering the Upper/Lower stuff we last discussed. Though i might not get around to a wo for another week. Just taking a good longish break to get back into the mood.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 17, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> He's probably been busy with the family that was goign to be visiting him! .. not sure if he said they were goign to be there one or two weeks?


Hey Tom... lol .. yea, i'm taking it real easy this and probably most of next week as well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 2, 2006)

*cough*

bump

*cough*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> *cough*
> 
> bump
> 
> *cough*


 Actually I'm in the process of getting a routine finalised. I should be back in the gym Tomorrow


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 2, 2006)

it's about time 
Good to see ya back Adrian!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> it's about time
> Good to see ya back Adrian!


Thanks Tom. Currently, I dont feel toooo enthuastic about going back. Maybe it is the dull/bad weather. But i guess once i get going I'll get back in the mood.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

*New Routine..*

*Lower A*
ATG Back Squats 4x6 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
SLDL 4x8 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
Leg Curls 3x10 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3
Standing calves 2x15 RI=60Secs Tempo=2/1/3

*Lower B*
DL's 4x6 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
Leg press 4x8 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
Lunges 3x10 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3
Standing Calves 2x20 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3

*Upper A*
Yates Rows 3x6 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
Dips 3x8 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
ChinUps 3x10 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3
Pec Dec 2x12 RI=30Secs Tempo=2/1/3
EZ BB Curls 3x10 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3

*Upper B*
BB Bench 3x6 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
DB Rows 3x8 RI=120secs Tempo=1/0/X
BB OH Press 3x10 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3
Rev Pec Dec 2x12 RI=30Secs Tempo=2/1/3
PushDowns 3x10 RI=60secs Tempo=2/1/3

So thats my routine. I've tried to keep it simple. I was going to throw in some shoulder work on an unplanned basis, but decided to add it to the routine. If it is not in my routine, i would forget more often than i would do it. Hence i threw in the Pec Dec stuff. That should rotate my shoulders  

I havent planned any Cardio stuff on non-wo days.  I might just do things on a 'depends on how i feel' basis. 

Last week i recieved the supps suggested by Trouble and have been using them for the past week. As for diet, last we discussed was changing to a Carb Cycle. But for now I'm going to hold off on that for a while. Changing the routine and diet at the same time will not tell me what works for me. So i shall watch for a few weeks and if results are not good, then I'll change the diet mid-routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

Euh.... cant edit my previous post. The edit button seems to have gone for a walk! 

Anywayz, I am changing the Leg Curls to Single leg curls so that i have a unilat movement on that day. As well as changing DL's to Sumo DL's just for a variation as i had DL's on the previous routine.

I'm practising front squats with the BB on the dynamic warm ups. Next I'll try and do the warm up sets with Front Squats. This should prep me for doing working Front squats on the next routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

*Lower A - 03Oct06 (Week 1)*

ATG Back Squats - 95x 5, 115x 4, 135x 3 - 165x 5,5,5,3
SLDL's - 165x 8, 205x 6, 255x 6, 8
Single Leg Curls - 30x 9/9, 8/8, 7/7
Standing Calves - 75x 15,15

I have been off from the gym for ~ 3weeks and this wo was not easy. Woooh .. weights were not heavy, but this was quite the wo. Knees a-shakin', legs a-wobblin'. Though I avoided trying to push myself too much, I is gonna be in mucho pain tomorrow!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

3 weeks off the from the gym + ATG squats = bed ridden the following day.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 4, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> ATG Back Squats - 95x 5, 115x 4, 135x 3 - 165x 5,5,5,3
> SLDL's - 165x 8, 205x 6, 255x 6, 8
> Single Leg Curls - 30x 9/9, 8/8, 7/7
> Standing Calves - 75x 15,15
> ...




GO YOU!!! And returning with a fantastic workout too.... 

Great to see you back in the gym Adrian (about time!  ). 


I wish your  be well tenderised tomorrow!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> 3 weeks off the from the gym + ATG squats = bed ridden the following day.


 it is a little comical if anyone is watching me attempting to sit down.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 4, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> GO YOU!!! And returning with a fantastic workout too....
> 
> Great to see you back in the gym Adrian (about time!  ).


Thanks Emma.  yea, i feel i am back in the gym mood. I guess boredom finally caught up with me. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> I wish your  be well tenderised tomorrow!


Actually my  is mildly sore, but my Quads and Hams are a lot more sore. I know soreness is no real indicator, but I guess it goes to show that dont work my glutes well enough. I need to keep this important point in mind and do some glute focussed work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 5, 2006)

*Upper A - 04Oct06 (week1)*

Yates Rows - wu 95x5, 105x4, 135x4 - 155x6,6,6
Dips - bw+35x 8,7,7
Chin Ups - bw x 8,8,5
Pec Dec - 75x12,10
EZ BB Curls - 85x10,10,10

Not a bad wo. Did well on time. I think I'll swap the chins for RG Pulldowns as i cant seem to do be chins with a 1/2/3 tempo for 10reps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2006)

*Lower B - 06Oct06 (week1)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x5, 205x4, 255x3 - 275x5,5,4,4
Leg Press - 270x8,8,8,8
DB alternating Lunges - 35x 16, 14, 16
Standing Calves - 75x18, 20

Another good wo. Leggies were still sore so i avoided trying to hit any PR's.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 7, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - Weight - Scale bf - LBM - Fat - Waist*
2-Sep-2006	150.0	13.0%	130.5	19.5		32.25"
9-Sep-2006	151.6	13.0%	131.9	19.7		32.5"
16-Sep-2006	--> no record				
23-Sep-2006	--> no record					
30-Sep-2006	150.4	13.0%	130.8	19.6		33"
7-Oct-2006	151.0	13.0%	131.4	19.6		33" -->New routine

 

I wasnt going to bother to post that info, but here it is anyway. I'm past the 'getting upset' point and getting to the 'i really dont care anymore' point.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 8, 2006)

*Upper B - 07Oct07 (week1)*

BB Bench - wu 85x5, 95x4, 115x3 - 135x6, 155x5,5
DB Rows - 60x 8/8, 70x 8/8, 8/8
BB OH Press - 95x3, 85x7, 75x8
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,9
Rope Pushdowns - 60x10, 80x10, 90x10

OK wo. Bench and OH Press needs improvement.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2006)

Adrian ... if your at 'the point where you just don't care' then maybe you need to re-think some things .. maybe this isn't the lifestyle for you? If your unhappy and you dread going to the gym or doing workouts and you'd rather be doing other things .. then maybe you should. Just a thought. Don't waste your time doing something if your not enjoying it ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, i meant that i am not sooo bothered with measurements. I am still doing 6 meals and counting cals and going to the gym. I'll record weekly progress and just *try* and increase lbm as far as poss. Hopfully fat gain will be minimal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 11, 2006)

*Lower A - 10Oct06 (week2)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 165x 6,6,6,6
SLDL's - 255x 8,8,8,5
Single Leg Curls - 30x 10/10, 9/9, 7/7
Standing Calves - 115x15,14

Got to max rr on squats, so will up weights next week. Thought i could get to max RR on  SLDL's. But on the last set i didnt notice that the bar had rolled a bit. So when i lifted it, one end touched a pillar slightly. I had to set the weight down, roll the bar away from the pillar and start again. Didnt make it to max rr. Hopefully next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2006)

*Upper A - 11oct06 (week2)*

No workout. There was a company event. Our department had a scavenger hunt for the second half of the workday. We were divided into several teams of 6-7 persons each. At the end we all met at a restaurant/bar for a couple of drinks and some eats (company sponsored event). It was fun. Our team won as we got 20 of the 22 items on the list. It was a tie with another team. But after walking arond for almost 1.5 hours to take pics of items on the list, i was in no mood to workout.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2006)

*Lower B - 13Oct06 (week2)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x5, 205x3, 255x3 - 275x 6,6,6,6
Leg press - 270x 5,8,8,8
Alternating Lunges - 30x 18,18,18
Standing calve raises - 95x 15,14


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2006)

*Upper B - 14oct06 (week2)*

BB Bench - wu 85x6, 95x4, 115x3 - 155x6, 165x 5,4
DB Rows - 75x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
BB OH press - 75x 8,7, 65x 8
Rev Pec Dec - 60x 12, 9
Rope pushdowns - 90x10, 100x9, 6

It has been kinda busy week at work. I was glad when the weekend rolled around. Thought i would be rested, but i dont feel so. I'm beginning to wonder if the ALCAR is draining me instead of energising me. I read a review on BN.com where someone said that. or the GABA could be the reason. Might have to play around with them to figure this out.

I did find the dymatize energised xpand in another store. Tried 1/2 a scoop but didnt feel any noticeable effect. I'll try 1 scoop on tue for the next weeks leg work and see how that goes.

Couldnt post earlier as computer was not working. Damn thing just kept going 'beeeep beeep beeep.... beeep beep beeep...' when i started it up. So i took it to the store. Went back to pick it up today. The guy says 'nothing was wrong. You just way too much dust in it'. One more chore for me to do regularly now!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2006)

Update?? 
You've disappeared!!!

How are the workouts going? Still feeling really worn down? Did you come to a conclusion yet if the supplements are causing it?
(ps yes I know computer problems suck, the computer guy supposedly 'fixed' mine .. too bad it's still extrmemly messed up  )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Update??
> You've disappeared!!!
> 
> How are the workouts going? Still feeling really worn down? Did you come to a conclusion yet if the supplements are causing it?
> (ps yes I know computer problems suck, the computer guy supposedly 'fixed' mine .. too bad it's still extrmemly messed up  )


I'm here  sun & mon are off days from training. I did wo last evening. No not sure about the supps yet. Gonna try the xpand as well and see how that goes. or maybe i am just tired at work. Yea, computer issues are annoying. I dont know much about hardware.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2006)

*Lower A - 17oct06 (week 3)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 170x 6,6,6,6
SLDL's - 255x 8,8,8,8
Single Leg curls - 30x 9/9, 7/6, 20x 8/8
Standing calves - 115x15,15

Squats up by 5lbs and got to max rr. SLDL's got to max rr, though i knew i would. Last week the bar was mispositioned and touched the pillar and gave me a false start on the last set. but all was good this time. Did the single leg curls with an almost 2/2/4 tempo. Had to drop weight for the 3rd set. Those were painful


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 19, 2006)

Yay for PAIN!!  Hee hee... That is it is meant to do! 

Fantastic looking workout too!!  A little more volume than you normally do - how are you finding it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Yay for PAIN!!  Hee hee... That is it is meant to do!


It is unbelieveable how much pain that little weight can cause with a slow tempo 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Fantastic looking workout too!!  A little more volume than you normally do - how are you finding it?


I like this wo so far. Last couple of days i was even considering adding a couple of sets of an additional high rep/slow tempo exercise. But i guess that is the supps talking.  I am going to complete 4 weeks and then see how i feel about it. By then i should know how well i can handle the RI given the current sets/tempo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2006)

*Upper A - 18oct06 (week3)*

Yates Rows - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 165x6, 170x6, 175x6
Dips - 35x8,8, 40x8
RG Pulldowns - 130x10, 8, 6
PecDec - 75x12, 90x12, 10
EZ BB curls - 75x10, 6, 5

Rows - Increased weight for every set, but i think i can still go a bit higher.

Dips - Increased weight to 40 DB for 3rd set. Will try 45next week.

Pulldowns - switched from ChinUps to these to focus on a slower tempo. Didnt make it near max RR for the latter 2 sets. Will try same weight next week.

Pec Dec - Increased weight for 2nd set and managed to get to max rr with a 2/1/3 tempo. This felt good, so i did an extra 3rd set 

Curls - Increased weight, but didnt do well on the latter 2 sets.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 20, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> I like this wo so far. Last couple of days i was even considering adding a couple of sets of an additional high rep/slow tempo exercise. But i guess that is the supps talking.


Hey - I am all for a little more volume in your workouts!!  I think that you have done the 'low volume' stuff for a while in previous routines - and, well, results have spoken.  so why not go for slightly more volume this time around...? See what happens?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey - I am all for a little more volume in your workouts!!  I think that you have done the 'low volume' stuff for a while in previous routines - and, well, results have spoken.  so why not go for slightly more volume this time around...? See what happens?


Good point. I'll tweak the routine and throw in a few extra sets.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 21, 2006)

*Lower B - 19oct06 (week3)*

Sumo DL's - 135x5, 205x4, 255x3 - 275x5,5,5,4
Leg Press - 280x8,8,8, 300x8
DB Alternating lunges - 30x20, 18, 18
BB Front Squats - 65x 12, 75x 6,7
Standing calf raises - 95x16, 15

DL's - Increased by 10lbs and did well.

Leg Press - Was a bit wiped out by the time i got started on these, but towards the end i was fine and i managed to increase weights for the last set.

Lunges - no big improvement here. Just trying to do these with a controlled tempo.

Squats - these are new to the routine as well as to me. Started with light weight with a 3/0/2 tempo. This didnt fatigue me much. But i still have to get accustomed to this exercise as the BB nearly squished the delts out of me 

Calf raises - +1 rep on each set.

Good wo. My meal#4 is at 4pm and i take the xpand at 5pm. By the time i get to the weights it is 6pm. I think I'll have the xpand at 4:30. Also this was the start of NOZ.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooo, front squats.  You'll learn to love them.  I can fall into the groove really easily now.  I just forced myself into doing them once, and now I incorporate them often enough.  

A few tips that have helped me get past the learning curve of a "comfortable" front squat:

Look up a little more than when you squat.  That will help alleviate the pressure on your neck.

Find the position on your delts first by putting your arms straight out in front of you, or pointed at a slight upward angle of 10-15 degrees.  That will force you to find the proper groove in your delts.  In fact, you can squat just like that.

Point those elbows up.  Ram them toward the sky.  Really focus on driving your elbows up as you focusing on driving into the floor.  Synchronizing the two actions helps neurally driving both of them much easier.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for those tips. Yea, elbows are where i need to focus. I try and focus on  holding them at shoulder height but they tend to drop as i go down. I need to focus on holding them high.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 22, 2006)

*Upper B - 20oct06 (week3)*

Flat Bench - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 165x 5,5,5
DB Rows - 75x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
BB OH Press - 65x 8,7,6
Rev Pec Dec - 60x8, 45x9,8
Rope Pushdowns - 90x 10,9,7

Time - 60mins

Bench - Up 10lbs and did well.

Rows - Same as last week. Needed to focus on form a bit more as well a slightly slower X/0/1 tempo. Will increase to 80's next week.

OH Press - Same weight. Did ok with these, thought maintainted a strict RI and tempo with these.

Rev PecDec - Still kept with a strict RI and tempo, but rear delts were fried. Had to drop a plate for the later 2 sets and still didnt get near 12reps.

Pushdowns - Did ok. Not bad. Still need a lot of work on these.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2006)

How are you liking the xpand? Noticing anything from it?
Also why would you want to take it at 4:30 as opposed to 5 like you were?


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

SLDL looks pretty strong good work there. Not saying the rest of your workouts dont look good, just pointing out the part that I was impressed with.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> How are you liking the xpand? Noticing anything from it?


I like it so far. I dont feel any 'rush' but i dont feel like I'm going about my wo like my ass was made of lead. I'm still on .60-.70 of a scoop. Might give a whole scoop a try starting this week.


Tom_B said:


> Also why would you want to take it at 4:30 as opposed to 5 like you were?


I feel it dosent really kick in until a bit later. So I'm trying to have it a bit earlier in order for it to be fully 'active' when i hit the weights.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> SLDL looks pretty strong good work there. Not saying the rest of your workouts dont look good, just pointing out the part that I was impressed with.


Thanks. I still have ways to go. The first two sets are the 'heavy' sets with a X/0/1 tempo and 2-3mins RI. Though i am trying to do them a bit more controlled. The rest are ~2/1/3 tempo with a 60sec RI. So while the weights look pathetic, they are quite painful.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 25, 2006)

*Lower A - 24oct06 (week4)*

ATG Back squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 175x6,6,6,6
SLDL - 260x8,8,8,8
Single Leg curls - 30x 9/8, 6/5, 20x 7/7
Single Leg Extns - 20x 11/11, 10/10, 12/12
Standing Calves - 115x15,15

Time - 80mins

Squats - up 5lbs and maxed out. Will try increase 5lbs next week.

SLDL - up 5lbs and maxed as well. Will try increase 5lbs next week.

Single leg curls - Lost a rep or two. May have been due to the heavy work.

Leg Extns - These are new to the routine. Started with a low weight with a 2/0/2 tempo. Wasnt bad. Will increase a plate and try a 2/1/3 tempo next week.

Claves - same old, same old.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 25, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> ATG Back squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 175x6,6,6,6
> SLDL - 260x8,8,8,8
> Single Leg curls - 30x 9/8, 6/5, 20x 7/7
> Single Leg Extns - 20x 11/11, 10/10, 12/12
> Standing Calves - 115x15,15


Looking good Adrian!  Slightly higher in volume and I like it!! Just stick to it for 4-6 weeks and see how it goes! 


ps: glad to see you like the xtend so far!  And I would increase to 1 scoop pre if you are not getting icky symptoms... At your size you need the full dose of creatine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Looking good Adrian!  Slightly higher in volume and I like it!! Just stick to it for 4-6 weeks and see how it goes!


Thanks Emma. Hopefully the higher volume will pay off.  



Emma-Leigh said:


> ps: glad to see you like the xtend so far!  And I would increase to 1 scoop pre if you are not getting icky symptoms... At your size you need the full dose of creatine.


I like xpand. Thanks for suggesting it. I dont know how it is compared to other products as it is the first formulated product of its kind that i've tried. I have increased to a full scoop of xpand this week. However, i still have ~200g of CEE left over. I add 1/4 tsp to the xpand. So along with the xpand (4g) + CEE (1g) + NOZ (3g), i get ~8g creatine on wo days. (5g on non wo days). I guess thats adequate


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2006)

*Upper A - 25oct06 (week4)*

Yates Rows - wu 135x5, 155x4, 185x3 - 195x 5,5,5
Dips - 45x 10,8,8
RG Pulldowns - 120x10,8,7
PecDec - 105x12,7, 90x7
EZ BB Curls - 75x 10,7,6

Time - 60mins

Rows - Increased by 10lbs. I did 6 reps for all 3 sets, but i couldnt get the BB to touch my abs for the 6th rep of any of the 3 sets. Hence i didnt count that rep.

Dips - Dont know what i was thinking, but i just kept going and got 10 reps on the 1st set. Anyway, did the rest at 8 reps as i wanted to focus on a 2min RI. However will increase to 50DB next week.

Pulldowns - reduced weight by 10lbs but didnt get any more reps out, thought i maintained a strict 2/1/3 tempo and a 2min RI.

PecDec - increased by 10lbs and maintained a strict 2/1/2 tempo and 2min RI. But had to drop weight for 3rd set.

Curls - +1rep on 2nd and 3rd set.

Good wo. No PR's but wo was done in good time with quite a strict RI and tempo. Upper wo is not as taxing as lower, but who dosent know that


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2006)

*Lower B - 27oct06 (week4)*

Sumo DL - 135x5, 205x4, 255x3 - 265x6,6,6,6
Leg press - 320x8,8,8,8
Lunges - 30x20,20,18
Front Squat - 65x11,11,11
Standing Calves - 95x14,14

DL's - Miscalc weights and they were lower by 20lbs.

Leg press - Weights uup by 20lbs and got to max rr. Will try same weight next week with a 2/0/X tempo

Lunges - A cpoule of extra reps. Will try 35's next week.

Squat - Lowered weight by 10lbs and got near max rr. Still need a bit of practice in getting these right. But will increase weight next week.

Claves - same as last week.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey!
How are you liking the new timing on the Xpand? Anything else noticable? I can't wait for mine to get here!!

hahaha feeling any DOMS from the increased volume?
hmmm front squats .. I might try those in my next routine .. let me know how you like em ..

Anyways hope your had a great weekend!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Hey!
> How are you liking the new timing on the Xpand? Anything else noticable? I can't wait for mine to get here!!


It does feel that it starts to work earlier. So i am going to stick with that timing.


Tom_B said:


> hahaha feeling any DOMS from the increased volume?


ooo.. it does hurt. But now i am getting accustomed to it. so not too bad. 


Tom_B said:


> hmmm front squats .. I might try those in my next routine .. let me know how you like em ..


Still getting the hang of them and using light weight. My lower back feels it when i do them when it shouldnt. So maybe i am not doing them right yet. Keeping elbows thrust up which doing a rep takes some focus. I can manage parallel presently.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 31, 2006)

*Upper B - 27oct06 (week4)*

BB Bench - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 165x6, 170x 6,4
DB Rows - 80x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
BB OH Press - 65x 9,7,6
Rev Pec Dec - 45x12,12,12
Rope Pushdowns - 90x10,8,6

Bench - Increased weight by 5lbs and did quite well. Hopefully will get to max rr next week.

Rows - Increased to 80DB and got to max rr. I may try the same weight with a more controlled rom, else move to 85DB. havent decided yet.

OH press - Lost a rep on 1st set. But did them with good 2/1/3 tempo.

Rev Pec Dec - got a few reps on each set and got to max rr. This time i positioned myself a bit foeward on the seat so that my chest was uup against the pad. I think this allowed for the extra reps. So will increase a plate next week.

Pushdowns - -1rep on 2nd and 3rd set.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

I really need to get to a gym with a peck deck. I like doing them reverse instead of bent over laterals. Just feel it more!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I really need to get to a gym with a peck deck. I like doing them reverse instead of bent over laterals. Just feel it more!


I like the PecDec machine and my gym has both types  so I do both. I can never get DB flyes right for some unknown reason, so the pecdec works just fine instead.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Well personally I like the flyes much better, but I really like the reverse peck deck. I feel like I get much more out of flies. Do you think you arent getting your flyes right because you maybe using to much weight?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2006)

*Lower A - 31oct06 (week5)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 180x6,6,6,6
SLDL's - 265x8,8,8,8
Single Leg Curls - 30x 8/8, 7/7, 20x 10/10
Single Leg Ext - 30x 9/10, 10/10, 11/11
Standing Calves - 115x15,15

Time - 90mins

Squats - Increased by 5lbs and got to max rr. These are comming along nicely.

SLDL - Increased by 5lb and got to max rr again.

Leg Curls - got a couple of extra reps on 2nd and 3rd set.

Leg Ext - Increased a plate and did quite well.

Calves - same old. Need to focus on improving these.


Good wo. But that was 2 days ago and my legs are still sore today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2006)

*Upper A - 01nov06 (week5)*

Yates Rows - wu 135x5, 155x4, 185x3 - 195x 4,5,4
Dips - 50x8,8, 55x8
RG Pulldowns - 120x10,8,5
Pec Dec - 105x10,11,8
EZ BB Curls - 75x10,8,6

Time - 60mins

Rows - lost a rep on 1st and 3rd set 

Dips - Got to max rr for 1st and 2nd set, so did 55DB for the 3rd set. I will try 60 DB next week.

Pulldowns - First set i thought i was doing 10 reps and stopped at 10. 2nd set I realised it was supposed to be 12 and got +4 reps. 3rd set my fingers and wrist hurt a lot and i had to stop and lost 2 reps. I dont know what happened but it felt like i was doing or had just done some grip and/or wrist exercise. I did think back on my grip but i cant think of anything out of the ordinary. 

PecDec - Increased 1 plate for the 3rd set and got a good set of reps for all 3 sets.

Curls - +1rep on the 3nd set.

Not a bad wo, but not a great one either. But i did well with RI and total time. So that was a good thing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 4, 2006)

*Lower B - 03nov06 (week5)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x5, 205x4, 255x3 - 285x 6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 320x 8,8,8,8
Lunges - 35x 18, 18, 16
Front Squat - 75x 9,8,9
Standing Calves - 95x18, 14

Time - 85mins

DL's - Last week i mis calculated and dropped weight by 20lbs. This week i included those weights and Good Lord! I nearly died doing these.  I took 3-4 mins RI and still was huffing and puffing a lot. But i did get to max RR. However i shall do the same weight next week and try do them with a max 3 min RI. Not likely it will happen, but i'll try.

Leg press - Had to take a 4-5min break after DL's before getting stared on these. Same weight as last week. Tried them with a 2-1/0/X.

Lunges - Increased to 35db. These didnt feel as tough, though i didnt get to max rr. I guess after the DL's and Leg press i wasnt doing the tempo correctly.

Squat - increased weight by 10lbs. I'll stick to the same weight next week and try for 12reps with a 3/0/2-1 tempo.

Claves - increased reps on 1st set only.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

Things look solid overall up in here.  Good stuff BMU, your consistency is commendable.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Things look solid overall up in here.  Good stuff BMU, your consistency is commendable.




So what is the verdict on the supps that trouble recomended? Stoped taking them?
Also what did you decided to do with you diet afterwards?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Things look solid overall up in here.  Good stuff BMU, your consistency is commendable.


Thanks CP.  Hopefully I make gains to show for it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> So what is the verdict on the supps that trouble recomended? Stoped taking them?


I'm still taking them. Only i've reduced the B vits as the xpand contains B vits. The rest, like vit E and selenium..etc are regular minerals and there wont be any noticable change, though it is good to take them. The GABA is good in giving me good sleep at night. All i take is 1/4 tsp of it. But i think they are doing their stuff and things seem to be comming along nicely so far. 


Tom_B said:


> Also what did you decided to do with you diet afterwards?


I didnt change the diet. Still doing the same linear diet plan. With the change to higher rep exercise and these supps, i decided to keep that the same. That way i would know if it needed change based on the results.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2006)

*Upper B - 04nov06 (week5)*

Flat Bench - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 170x 6,5,4
DB Rows - 85x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
OH Press- 65x10,8,7
Rev Pec Dec - 60x12,12, 75x12
Rope Pushdowns - 90x10,9,6

Time - 68mins.

Bench - Got a couple of reps extra reps out. Hopefully next week i'll get to max rr.

Rows - went up to the next DB and got to max rr. Will Repeat with same weight and do  little slower controlled reps.

OH Press - +1rep on each set. These are comming along slowly.

Rev PecDec - This week i tried it with the diff seating position that i mentioned last week. I sat closer to the back rest with my chest up against the pad. I got to max rr on the first 2 sets and increased weight for the 3rd and still got to max rr. Previously i was sitting in such a way where i wasnt touching the pad at all and could only do 45lbs to get to max rr. Strange this little seating diff made in getting extra reps. On the other hand i wonder if i am  not doing it correctly as my rear delts aren't as sore and it is not as painful as on the previous position 

Pushdowns - +1rep on the 2nd set. This takes me back to a level 2 weeks ago.
----------------
Hmmm we seem to have got a whole new set of emoticons. Most of them are from the Yahoo IM


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoo-hoo things are finally starting to 'come along' !!
How is the weight/measurments holding up??


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

How old are ya? 
How long have you been workin with weights?
Weight?


Sorry for the hundred questions, just curious.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Whoo-hoo things are finally starting to 'come along' !!
> How is the weight/measurments holding up??


Seems to be doing well. Not sure if it is just water weight given the supps. But lets see how it plays out. I'll post details at the end of this routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> How old are ya?


Ancient.  late 30's  


Double D said:


> How long have you been workin with weights?
> Weight?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hundred questions, just curious.


I've been working out on and off for several years. Only i didnt really have any routine focus and absolutely no clue on diets , though i've always been a healthy eater. About 2 years ago i got fed up of not really getting anywhere   , though I didnt look too bad. I decided to get more seriously focussed on the gym stuff. Which is how i got to this site. During this time i learnt a lot about diets from our resident nutrition Goddess, Emma  with plenty of tips from Jodi along the way and more recently with help from trouble. Also learnt more about training correctly with help from CowPimp and P-Funk 

I did manage to get to 175 but my bf peaked at 17-18%  and i decided to cut. Since then I've been yo-yoing between 155-175  , but i put that down to a learning experience and hopefully from my present weight of ~152/13% I am on the right track to make good gains.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2006)

*Lower A - 08nov06 (week6)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 95x6, 115x4, 135x3 - 185x6,6,6,6
SLDL's - 270x8,8,8,8
Single Leg Curls - 30x 10/10, 7/7, 5/6
Single Leg Ext - 30x 12/12, 12/12, 14/14
Standing Calf raise - 135x14,13

Time - 90mins

Squats - Increased weight by 5lb and got to max rr.

SLDL - Increased weight by 5lb and got to max rr, again!

Leg Curls - no extra reps on the first 2 sets, but increased weight for the 3rd set and did ok.

Leg Ext - Got to max rr and beyond, so will increase a plate next week.

Calf raises - Increased a plate and did well.

Good wo. Dont know where i got all that extra energy from, but i'm not complaining. I really didnt expect to increase weight and get to max rr for squats _and _sldl's. Yay me!   

I plan to do a 10week cycle on this routine. Hopefully i can get to 200lbs on squats. That would definately be a PR, considering on the previous routine my 'heavy' 3x3 squat was 200lbs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2006)

*Upper A - 08nov06 (week6)*

Bent over Rows - wu 135x5, 155x4, 185x3 - 195x5,5,5
Dips - 60x8,6,7
RG Pulldowns - 120x10,9,9
PecDec - 105x12,10,9
EZ BB curls - 25x10,9,8

Time - 75mins

Rows - got an extra rep on a couple of sets but no real progress as this takes me to a level 2 weeks ago.

Dips - increased to 60DB. Also did this with a 1/0/1 tempo as opposed to the usual 1/0/X tempo. Did well on reps.

Pulldowns - +1rep on the 2nd and 3rd set. one more rep each to get to max rr.

PecDec - a couple of reps extra.

Curls - +1rep on the 2nd set +2reps on the 3rd.

Good wo. A bit slow on time and wasnt very energized. I guess the previous days lower wo caught up a bit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 9, 2006)

Fantastic workout Adrian!!  YEAH! WOO HOO!! 200# squats here we come!

Hmmm... Do you think the EXPAND is having any role in your new-found energy/ strength??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Fantastic workout Adrian!!  YEAH! WOO HOO!! 200# squats here we come!


Thanks Emma. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Hmmm... Do you think the EXPAND is having any role in your new-found energy/ strength??


I would certainly say that it is playing a role. It works much better than plain old Creatine, on which i did see strength gains, but a formulated product works much much better. I feel it does rev up my metabolism a bit as well, considering that i do feel a bit hungry on the same cals. 

The pwo NOZ supercharged helps as well. Though from the nurtabolics site, seems they have discontinued that product as it no longer shows up there.  Anyways, i've got quite some weeks worth left over before i would need to consider a replacement.


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for answering all of my questions appreciate it. I know plenty of people who have spent their lives in the gym and havent accomplished anything they just keep spinning their wheels. I commend you for steppin up and getting things done!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thanks for answering all of my questions appreciate it. I know plenty of people who have spent their lives in the gym and havent accomplished anything they just keep spinning their wheels. I commend you for steppin up and getting things done!


I agree with you about the gym bunnies who looks the same year after year. I see that all the time in my gym as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2006)

*Lower B - 11nov06 (week6)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x5, 205x4, 255x3 - 285x6,6,6,6
Leg press - 330x9, 335x8,8,8
Alternating DB Lunges - 35x20,20,18
Front Squats - 75x12,9,11
Standing calves - 115x12,11

Time - 95mins

DL's - Same weights as last week. Planned to do them with a lower RI than the 3-4mins that i did on the previous week. But that didnt happen. These were tough! On the 4th rep of the 3rd set i pulled the weight up too soon and wasnt mentally prepared enough. I felt a stronger than usual preassure on my lower back, but i finished the remaining two reps anyway. I contemplated whether i should do the last set and after 3-4mins decided to do it. Maybe i should have skipped. Lower back is sore today.  

Leg press - managed to get past rr for the first set so I increased weight for the rest and got to max rr. Felt like i could have increased it bit more.

Lunges - a couple of extra reps or so. Should get to max rr next time.

Squats - same results as lunges.

Calves -  increased a plate and did well.

This wo took ~10-15mins longer than what i did previously but it felt a bit rough! Didnt feel too energised for it. DL's took a lot out of me. Legs didnt feel completly recovered from tuesdays wo. Besides I was feeling quite warm right from the morning. Hope i'm not comming down with anything. On the other hand it could be the result of the flu shot that i got about a week ago. 

While doing DL's i realised i should have placed SLDL's on the previous wo in the 10 or 12 rep range instead of the 8 rep range. Maybe that would have been a better setup instead of having that much lower back work in a higher intensity adjacent rep range. 

So while the wo it didnt take very much longer than usual and i didnt really lose reps, this wo wore me out. 

I planned to drag my ass to the gym today do the Upper B wo and complete the week. But i've decided to give up (besides it is hazy and has been raining the whole day. So all i needed was a lil excuse to stay home and vegitate  ). So no wo will be posted for tomorrow (the guilty consious will kick in later in the day  ). I'll see how i feel when the next wo day (tue) comes along. If I still feel worn, i'll do a deload week and change the routine. Feels like I'm cutting this routine short.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 15, 2006)

*Lower A - 14nov06 (deload)*

ATG Back Squats - 65x5, 95x4, 115x3 - 135x6,6,6
SLDL's - 115x8,8,8
Single Leg Curls - 20x 10/10, 10/10
Single Leg Extns  - 20x 10/10, 10/10
Standing Calves - 95x15,15

Time - 55mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 16, 2006)

*Upper A - 15nov06 (deload)*

Bent Over rows - 65x5, 95x4, 115x3 - 135x6,6,6
Dips - 45x8,8, 30x8
RG Pulldowns - 82.5x10,10
PecDec - 75x12,12
EZ BB Curls - 40x10,10

Time - 45mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2006)

*Lower B - 17nov06 (deload)*

Sumo DL's - wu 135x5, 155x4, 185x3 - 195x6,6,6
Leg Press - 230x8,8,8
Alternating Lunges - 25x20,20
Front Squat - BBx12,12
Standing Calvf raises - 75x15,15

Time - 50 mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - weight - bf% - LBM - Fat - Waist*
30-Sep-2006	150.4	13.0%	130.8	19.6		33" -->no training
7-Oct-2006	151.0	13.0%	131.4	19.6		33" -->began routine
15-Oct-2006	151.8	12.0%	133.6	18.2		33.25"
21-Oct-2006	151.0	13.0%	131.4	19.6		33"
28-Oct-2006	152.6	12.0%	134.3	18.3		33"
4-Nov-2006	153.6	12.0%	135.2	18.4		33"
11-Nov-2006	154.4	12.0%	135.9	18.5		33.25"-->end routine
18-Nov-2006	154.2	13.0%	134.2	20.0		33.25" -->deload week

*Verdict:*
Weight = +3.8lbs
LBM = +3.4lbs
FAT = +0.4lbs
Waist = 0.25"

Results of the past 7 weeks are extremly good.  I am quite happy with them. Now if i can only repeat these results, oh say for about the next 10-15 cycles, i should be where i want to be! 

And i have found the new love of my life!!!!...









*APPLE CIDER VINEGAR!!!*.. a pretty redhead with a shapley bottle-like figure!  

Seriously though, I finally remembered to get some ACV last weekend and i began supplementing 1tbsp with a meal 2x per day. In addition 1tsp Lime juice and 1Tbsp Lemon juice along with 2 other meals. Increasing the amount is not recommended, at least for me, based on feedback from Trouble to my thread in D&N. I have found a _huge _ reduction in bloat/gas.  I wish i had done this sooner.... like a couple of years ago!!!  Oh well, better late than never. But to put things in perspective, i didnt use ACV/Lemon/Lime on the recently completed routine, so i hope it wont hamper results in the future.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2006)

That's great man.  That's almost 90% LBM that you've gained.  You can't get much better than that!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> *Verdict:*
> Weight = +3.8lbs
> LBM = +3.4lbs
> FAT = +0.4lbs
> Waist = 0.25"


 WOOT!   Fantastic Adrian! YEAH! New routine/ diet are obviously working for you! GO YOU!  



And I LOVE ACV too!! I have it on my salads at lunch... It is REALLY yummy - especially with dill on a salad of ked kidney beans and tuna!  



> i didnt use ACV/Lemon/Lime on the recently completed routine, so i hope it wont hamper results in the future./quote]
> LOL - I doubt it will even impact at all.. But, if anything, it would probably help - it not only helps with glucose disposal, but the acidity will also lower the GI of the meal too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's great man.  That's almost 90% LBM that you've gained.  You can't get much better than that!


 Thanks CP. Hopefully i can do a repeat performance several times over.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> WOOT!   Fantastic Adrian! YEAH! New routine/ diet are obviously working for you! GO YOU!


 Yep, I think I'll stick with this type of a routine for sometime to come. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> And I LOVE ACV too!! I have it on my salads at lunch... It is REALLY yummy - especially with dill on a salad of ked kidney beans and tuna!


mmm.. i should try that sometime. I simply dilute it with some water and have it straight up! 



Emma-Leigh said:


> LOL - I doubt it will even impact at all.. But, if anything, it would probably help - it not only helps with glucose disposal, but the acidity will also lower the GI of the meal too.


oh .. ok .. good to know.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2006)

Great results Adrian!! 

Did you notice the bloat/gas reduction immidentialy after you started taking the ACV?? hahaha what gave you the idea to start taking shots of the stuff? Might have to try it out myself ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Great results Adrian!!


Thx Tom 



Tom_B said:


> Did you notice the bloat/gas reduction immidentialy after you started taking the ACV?? hahaha


Actually yes. I noticed that on the very first day. But i wasnt sure, so i decided to give it the rest of the week before saying anything.


Tom_B said:


> what gave you the idea to start taking shots of the stuff? Might have to try it out myself ..


I decided to take shots because thats the quick and easy way and i'm too lazy to do anything else otherwise  Besides i dont mind vinegar. I've always likes vinegary/sour/tangy stuff.  In this case the trick is to not inhale when holding it upto your mouth. It tastes like some very sour apple juice. Take it with the earlier meals which sit in your gut longer so less changes of you feeling gassy later in the day. At least thats my theory


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Very good indeed. Old wives tale was vinegar helped with weight loss. Ever heard that?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> Very good indeed.


Thanks DD 


Double D said:


> Old wives tale was vinegar helped with weight loss. Ever heard that?


Hmmm i never heard of that. But good to know


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2006)

*New Routine*

*Lower A (Tue)*
ATG Back Squats 3x6 RI = 120secs Tempo = 1/0/X
Single Leg Lying Curls 3x8 RI = 120secs Tempo = 2/0/1
SLDL's 3x10 RI = 120secs Tempo = 3/0/2
Standing Calve Raises 3x12-15 RI = 60secs Tempo = 3/2/1

*Upper A (Wed)*
T Bar rows 3x6 RI = 120secs Tempo = 1/0/X
Low Incline DB bench 3x8 RI = 120secs Tempo = 2/0/3
Seated Cable Rows 3x10 RI = 60secs Tempo = 2/0/3 
EZ BB Curls 3x10 RI = 60secs Tempo = 2/0/3

*Lower B (Fri) *
DL's 3x6 RI = 120secs Tempo = 1/0/X
Single Leg Extn 3x8 RI = 120secs Tempo = 1/0/X 
Leg Press 3x10 RI = 60secs Tempo = 2/0/3
Stationary BB Lunges 3x12 RI = 60secs Tempo = 3/0/2

*Upper B (Sat) *
BB Bench 3x6 RI = 120secs Tempo = 1/0/X
WG Pulldowns 3x8 RI = 120secs Tempo = 2/0/3
DB OH Press 3x10 RI = 60secs Tempo = 2/0/3
DB Tri Entns 3x10 RI = 60secs Tempo = 3/0/2

So i just threw this together. It is pretty basic and similar to the previous routine but with a little less volume. I didnt have much time to think it over or come up with anything else. I tried to come up with a perodisation of 3x6-10reps on one week and 3x8-12 on the next but i couldnt come to any satisfactory conclusion as to total volume. If anyone has any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2006)

*Upper A - 21nov06 (week1)*

ATG Back Squats - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 185x6,6,6
Leg Curls (Unilat con/Bilat ecc) - 60x 8/7, 8/6, 8/5
SLDL's - 205x6, 8, 135x10
Standing Calves - 115x15,12,12

Squats - These were good. Same weight as previously as got to max rr. Will increase weight next week.

Leg Curls - With Bilateral con and unilat ecc, these made for very heavy ecc reps 

SLDLs - These were quite tough as is evident by the huge drop in weight.

Calves - usual

Not a bad wo. I kept rethinking my routine and realized i have some isolation movements before compound movements. So i've shuffled things around a bit.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2006)

*Upper A - 22nov06 (week1)*

T Bar Machine Rows - wu 25x5, 35x4, 45x3 - 70x6, 80x6, 90x6
Low Incline DB Bench - 35x8, 50x8,7
V-Grip Cable rows - 50x10, 80x10, 100x10
EZ BB curls - 65x10,10,10

Rows - Weight on these was just right. Hopefully i will be able to increase next week. These are not the ghetto T-Bar rows with one end of the BB in a corner and the weights piled at the other, and you lift with your grip nearer the weights. I used some kinda machine-gizmo. Similar to this. I figure this is good enough for this type of movement. However the handle is nearer the midpoint of the bar making it harder to lift more weights. Doing it ghetto style I'm sure i could move more weight.

Bench - 35's were a bit light. 50's were fine, though the rows did fatigue me.

Cable rows - weights wernt heavy enough for these. Will def increase them next week.

Curls - same as previous routine. These are at max capacity.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

So i spent the past few days slowly reading bits and pieces of the new sticky in the Training forum. Interesting read. Kinda explains the way the previous routine ended. I was doing very well and then there was sudden crash. I was almost knocked out that weekend. Mostly was home feeling tired and run down. The deload week wasnt too relaxing either, thinking back. The saturday  at the end of the deload week, i was pretty worn again. I was resisting napping the entire day because i didnt want it to scew up my night sleep, but couldnt help it. Surprisingly i did sleep for 9 hours that night and felt much better the next day.  

So far the current week is doing well. But i need to keep an eye out and take a step back before i get to such a point. So i plan to mentally monitor how i feel each weekend and based on that  i shall do a small deload for a week before resuming.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 24, 2006)

Are you sure it's working out that's causing this fatigue?
Your volume is really really low + you don't do any cardio.
I would start looking elsewhere for the cause of fatigue... or it could be a mental thing??

PS congratz on the recent set of results!!  That's some good stuff there!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Are you sure it's working out that's causing this fatigue?
> Your volume is really really low + you don't do any cardio.
> I would start looking elsewhere for the cause of fatigue... or it could be a mental thing??


It could be mental. Or my recovery just isnt that good. But this week, i feel better. 



Tom_B said:


> PS congratz on the recent set of results!!  That's some good stuff there!!


Thanks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Are you sure it's working out that's causing this fatigue?
> Your volume is really really low + you don't do any cardio.
> I would start looking elsewhere for the cause of fatigue... or it could be a mental thing??
> 
> PS congratz on the recent set of results!!  That's some good stuff there!!


Agreed.... No cardio + workouts that are not really high in volume (as I said during the start of your last program - you could get away with a little more... and some of your results in the last program may have been due to that slight increase in volume that you added later too? So I would caution you about dropping back down again....) - so it is unlikely that you are overtraining... [it is much harder to truly get to the point of real "overtraining" than most people think].

Mental/ Emotional and physiological causes of fatigue are much more likely to be an issue than any true physical cause... So consider your work/ life stressors/ relationships/ diet abnormalities/ hormone balance/ sleep etc etc...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Agreed.... No cardio + workouts that are not really high in volume (as I said during the start of your last program - you could get away with a little more... and some of your results in the last program may have been due to that slight increase in volume that you added later too? So I would caution you about dropping back down again....) - so it is unlikely that you are overtraining... [it is much harder to truly get to the point of real "overtraining" than most people think].


You wont believe how many times I've considered doing a day or two of cardio. But i just cant find the motivation to do so. On the previous routine, i did ~15 mins cardio after the wo (rowing after a lower wo and ellipitical after an upper wo). Then i increased the sets and gave up on cardio. I didnt have enough energy after the wo. But i guess i do need to get into better cardio condition. Just need to find the motivation to do it.



Emma-Leigh said:


> Mental/ Emotional and physiological causes of fatigue are much more likely to be an issue than any true physical cause... So consider your work/ life stressors/ relationships/ diet abnormalities/ hormone balance/ sleep etc etc...


You are right. I need to consider other factors as well that contribute to stress resulting in fatigue.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2006)

*Lower B - 24nov06 (week1)*

DL's - wu 155x5, 205x4, 255x4 - 275x6, 280x6,6,6
Leg Press - 270x8, 320x8,8,8
Leg Extn (Bilat con/Unilat ecc) - 40x10/10, 10/10, 10/10
DB Split Squats - 35x12/7, 11/7, 12/8

Time - 55mins

DL's - Started with 10lbs lower than last week for the first set. Increased by 5lb for the remaining sets.

Leg Press - These were good. Managed to do them slightly slower than usual.

Leg Extns - I thought after the previous two exercises, these would hurt like hell. But that wasnt the case. Maybe I'll go back to unilat conc and ecc.

Squats - Couldnt go as slow as i wanted to. I'll try and reduce the weight and try a slower tempo next time.

Good wo. I did a extra set on the first 2 exercises. Taking the total to 14sets. I'll rework the routine for more volume. Or simply do an extra set for each exercise. That'll take me to 16sets on each wo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the past 3 consecutive weeks, the last week of the previous routine, the deload week and this week my weight has been ~154. So i guess it is time for a small increase in cals. Currently cals are about 2650. So I'm thinking of a small increase of ~100 cals.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next week theres 2 official parties. Tuesday evening is a department 'thank you for all your efforts for the past year' kinda thing. This is from 3pm-6pm just drinks and some eats. I'll skip the alcohol as i'll head to the gym after that. And on Friday is the company's christmas patry. I'll have to skip my wo for this one. Hopefully i wont be too boozed up for saturdays wo.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gotta do some catching up on movies before they go. Plan to see The Prestige tomorrow. Next weekend will be Casino Royale and weekend after that The Fountain.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

If you are looking to get into doing some cardio, you could try some non-traditional stuff, like what I do.  I like to do circuits of a bunch of bodyweight shtuff.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If you are looking to get into doing some cardio, you could try some non-traditional stuff, like what I do.  I like to do circuits of a bunch of bodyweight shtuff.


I've considered that as well. My main prob is getting myself into the gym on extra days to do it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 27, 2006)

*Upper B - 25nov06 (week1)*

BB Bench - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 170x5,5,4, 165x4
WG Pulldowns - 100x8, 110x8, 120x8,8
Arnold Presses - 25x10, 30x8,8
DB Rows - 40x12/12, 45x12/12, 11/11
DB Tri Extns - 45x10, 50x8,6

Time - 80mins

Bench - Was loosing reps so reduced weight for the last set. These arent comming along particularly well. 

Pulldowns - Weight was right for the last 2 sets.

Arnold Presses - These felt good. Dont think I've ever done them before.

Rows - These felt good too. Somehow i cant seem to hold my lower back correctly and it begans to hurt towards the end of the set.

Tri extn - Barely managed to eek these out.

Good wo. I decided to go all out and did extra sets. So thats 17sets in total and in record time. I shall tweak the current routine to increase it to ~14-16 sets to cover 6-12 reps.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saw The Prestige. Interesting movie. Not as good as i expected, but good nonetheless. Though i guessed the outcome.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Lower A - 26nov06 (week2)*

ATG Back Squats - 95x5, 115x4, 155x3 - 190x6,6,6,6
SLDL's - 255x8,8, 275x8,8
Alt DB Lateral Lunges - 30x12,16,16
Unilat Leg ext - 40x11/11, 12/12, 12/12


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Upper A - 29nov06 (week 2)*

Sup T Bar rows - 45x5, 70x4, 80x3 - 100x5,5, 95x5,6
Low Inc DB Press - 50x8,8,8,7
V-grip seated Cable Rows - 120x10,10,10,10
Pec Dec - 105x12, 120x6, 105x9
EZ BB Curls - 75x10,7,6

Time - 70mins

Rows - 100lbs was a bit much. so i reduced 5lbs and did reps with a little less cheating. With the heavier weight, i tend to lift my body off the pad a bit when pulling the weight.

Inc Press - Missed max rr on the last rep of the last set. damn!

Cable rows - These felt right. thought i might increase weight next week. Just need to figure out correct form as my lower back always hurts a bit while doing them.

Pec Dec - 1st set felt light, increased a plate for the next set, but didnt do well. Reduced weight for the 3rd set and  still didnt do much better.

Curls - Lost 3 reps on the latter 2 sets. Tried to stick with strict 60sec RI and 2/1/3 tempo for these which could have had been the reason. Might have to reduce weight.

Good wo. 21 total sets (3 wu + 18 working) in 70 mins was great time. Hopefully i can keep this up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

*Upper B - 03dec06 (week2)*

BB Bench - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 170x5,5,5,3
WG Pulldowns - 120x8, 130x8,7,7
Arnold Press - 30x9,8,7
DB Rows - 45x11/11, 11/11, 11/11
DB Tri Extn - 50x8,6, 45x7

Time - 80mins

Bench - +1 rep on the 3rd set and got 3 reps on the 4th set without lowering weights. These seem to be comming along slowly but surely for now. The weight is a bit pathetic, but i do a full rom and bring the bar down to touch my chest on every rep. I see a lots of guys doing more weights but they dont bring the bar that low. They always stop a few inches above their chest.

Pulldowns - increased by 1 plate from the 3nd set onwards. results were good.

Arnold presses - These were good. Last time was the first ever i did these. After the wo, my tris were sore for a few days after. I couldnt figure out why. But today i realised that these did hit my tris a bit more or maybe it is the 'new' motion.

Rows - These were good. But I didnt push too much. Was a bit winded by this point.

Tri Extns -First 2 sets were ok. Had to reduce weight for the 3rd as i definately wasnt going to get near RR using the same weight.

Good wo. Friday evening was the company Christmas party. Hence 'Lower B' wo on Friday evening was skipped. Had a good time. It was a sit down dinner. I think i drank a whole bottle of red wine   I made sure i drank a lot of water before going to bed and lots the next day as well. So the hangover wasnt too bad. Almost skipped todays wo as well,  but finally dragged my skinny butt to the gym and did it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - weight - bf% - LBM - FAT  waist*
22Aug04 - 176 - 17% - 146.10 - 29.9 - 36.0" --> Heaviest I have been, ever.
27May06 - 145.4 - 12% - 128 - 17.4 - 31.5" --> End last cut
03Dec06 - 155.2 - 13% - 135 - 20.2 - 33.0" --> Today.

So i was looking at some historical data of my weight. Looks like i have a loooong way to go to catch up to the heaviest point i've ever been. So far looks like i am on the right track. But i've still got 20lbs to go to get there. By then it will have been 3.5 years timespan!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

in 7 months you put on 10lbs and only 1% bf. That means you gotcha some quality muscle as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> in 7 months you put on 10lbs and only 1% bf. That means you gotcha some quality muscle as well.


Oh absolutely some good gains there! I guess the addition of new supps are helping a lot. All thanks to Emma for suggesting them.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Never been really big on supps, can get the same things out of food imo. But they are always a plus if you can afford them. I want to get some CEE. But gotta wait till after christmas, I am broke! 

None the less very nice job on the LBM you have slapped on.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Never been really big on supps, can get the same things out of food imo. But they are always a plus if you can afford them. I want to get some CEE. But gotta wait till after christmas, I am broke!


I'm not really a sup junkie. I've only ever tried Creatine. Mono gives me bloat. CEE worked but tastes like dishwater  eventually i got used to it. But i think taken in a formulation it would be more effective. But yes, cost then becoms a factor.



Double D said:


> None the less very nice job on the LBM you have slapped on.


Thanks  I still got a looong way to go. I hoping to eventually hit 200. But that will be a long time comming!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good goal to me. I want to hit 230 at a good lean weight sometime in the next 5 years. But it will take some hard work as wel.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Sounds like a good goal to me. I want to hit 230 at a good lean weight sometime in the next 5 years. But it will take some hard work as wel.


230?  I'm sure you can do that. For me even 200 is only in my dreams right now


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I was completely ripped at 205 over the summer. I felt very good about that. Since I have gained 15lbs, feeling kinda fat, but gotta give to get sometimes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was completely ripped at 205 over the summer. I felt very good about that.


I plan to get to that point. At least I'm gonna try.


Double D said:


> Since I have gained 15lbs, feeling kinda fat, but gotta give to get sometimes.


Yep, i know what you mean. I'm keeping an eye on bf and waist to keep it in check.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I really havent did to well honestly with that. I have simply decided to eat everything I can. I am not to worried since I am starting my cut in a month....oh do I dread that! But I have been getting around 5-6,000 cals a day. Some good cals some bad.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

I was on a sorta 'see food' diet until i learnt more about fixing my diet. But that dosent work well for me. I have typical male pattern fatness. It all clumps in the middle. I dont hold fat evenly all over. 5-6000 cals  Cant say I'm looking forward to getting to that point!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Not a problem I gain fat in spurts it seems. Not a problem.....I just know i will take it off in a month!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

A month? I can loose fast but I'll loose a lot of  LBM in the process. I have to be careful.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

No I mean I have 1 month till my next cut. I normally cut for 2-3 months. And drop about 15-20. I always want to keep all the strength. I am thinking that if I am benching about 350 at 200lbs its pretty good.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

oh .. i c.. Yea, slow and steady is the best way to keep majority of strength and lbm. wow! 350 bench! thats great.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

A weak 330 right now though.....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats still over 2x my 170


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I really took kind of a long layoff about 2 years ago. I didnt touch a weight for like 6-7 months. I got fat and everything. I hated that. So I decided to get dedicated again and I lost about 50lbs of flab and my bench jumped back up and I was feelin good. My all time high on bench was 365 I want that again. I weighed right at 195 with that however. I was plenty strong then. I got some work to do to get back to that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, since you've built a real solid base, you shoudl be able to get back to where you were in no time. 365 @195! OMG... right now i cant imagine myself benching 365 even if i do get to 195.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

See I was never impressed with myself at the time because I was working out with my buddy who weighed in at 170 pounds and benching around 425! But little did I know he was using steroids at the time. I couldnt figure out how his bench went from 350-420 in like 3 months. i had no idea and then one day he told me. He was a big fucker. And he was only like 5 foot 5.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Roids are a whole diff ball game. Not for me. But still benching 425 @170 is impressive. I cant imaging the stress his joints went through.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Exactly, he doesnt even lift anymore! He tore up his elbows. He was skull crushing like 185lbs for 10 reps and his joints couldnt keep up with his muscles.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

See thats exactly makes me wonder if it was worth the effort. So many say that roids are ok if done correctly/properly .. blah blah.. But sooner or later most ppl end up with a body in worse shape and live the rest of their lives in regular pain. I think only very few BBers, mostly pros, are capable of doing them right and comming out of it in relatively good shape. Not to say injuries cant occour otherwise, but the potential is increased many times on roids, IMO. Not to mention possibly screwing up your endocrine system.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Your right....they arent worth it. But in the case of a bodybuilder if they can make it to the top and it takes AS then it is their lively hood ya know. I wonder if it is worth the risk?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

You are right. Those that depend on their physique as a livelyhood would need to in order to get towards the top. I too wonder if the risks are worth the benifits. usually we hear of some guys who are at the top of their game. Cant remember many that still look good at 50+.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Look at Arnold he looks like shit now! I was shocked at the pictures I saw of him!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya, he had a great run when he was younger. but still .. risks vs benifits


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Well in the case of my buddy the risks got him!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

I think for most ppl, the risks win. Too bad they dont see it comming.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Well they see 20-30lbs in 3 months or so and their eyes get to big for their head. Easy to be persuaded by that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

IMO, it is the 'more more more' combined with the 'i want it all and i want it now' attitude that some have.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes this is true. I get so irratated with the guys who know nothing about training, but still decide to do dteroids and put on 30lbs of muscle and look great, and even as good as I. Makes me mad because I have been working my ass off nearly all of my life and they accomplish atleast half of that in 3 months!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

From what I've read of what others say, it is 'easy come, easy go' It is diff to hold onto 100% on that LBM. Most loose a significalt percentage and a lot loose all. It takes a lot more work to hold onto it. But most dont realise that, i guess. They think they will get big and stay big.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

This is very true. I dont think anyone keeps it all. But you normally keep 2/3.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

The ones that have several years of training and know what to do when they come off it would keep most of it. Others loose it all. A colleague of mide said he did it when he was younger. He said he got real huge. But then gave up lifting (didnt say why). Today he is not huge in any sense of the word. He is a slim guy, late 30's. You wouldnt think he ever worked out in his life. He admits he didnt really know much to do it properly back then. Besides in those days no internet to do proper research.

Anywayz, i is ofta bed..ttyl


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes I have a few buddies that did that. However normally they just get fat whenever they get done, instead of thin.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2006)

*Lower A - 06dec06 (week3)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 155x3 - 190x6,6,6,6
SLDL's - 275x8,8,8,8
DB Lateral Lunge - 30x20,20,20
Single Leg Extn - 50x10/10, 10/10, 10/10

Wasn't feeling enthusiastic about this wo. Glutes weren't firing properly. Thought i would do good on squats, but reps were not smooth. Will have to try again next week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2006)

*Upper A - 06dec06 (week 3)*

Sup T-Bar rows - wu 45x5, 70x4, 80x3 - 100x6,6,6,5
Low Inc DB Press - 50x8,7,6,3
Seated cable Rows - 120x10, 130x10,10,9,9
Pec Dec - 105x12,12,9
EZ BB Curls - 20x10, 25x10,9,8

Time - 75mins

Rows - Got an extra rep out on a couple of sets.

Inc Press - Last week, i missed max rr by 1 rep on the 4th set. But this week was a big disaster! I dont know why.  maybe it was the increased effort on the t-bar.

Cable Rows - Increased by a plate and did well.

Pec dec - Thought i could max out on all sets, but chest was really fried.

Curls - Last week i lost reps, this week gained them back and a couple more. I  realised that my breathing was not right on these. made a difference. 

Good wo, except for chest exercises. Seems that i am able to do quite a few sets in a shorter period of time. Which means my recovery between sets has improved a lot.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice lookin workouts good to see your still pluggin along.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2006)

*waves*

Hey Adrian.... Sorry I have been a little absent lately!  Workouts looking good (dispite the drop in reps today)... How are you liking things so far?! 

And when do we get more progress piccies Mr??!!  You haven't posted these is ages!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice lookin workouts good to see your still pluggin along.


Thanks.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> *waves*
> 
> Hey Adrian.... Sorry I have been a little absent lately!


Hey Emma, Hope things ease up for you soon.  


Emma-Leigh said:


> Workouts looking good (dispite the drop in reps today)... How are you liking things so far?!


Wo is going good. I dont feel worn nowadays.  


Emma-Leigh said:


> And when do we get more progress piccies Mr??!!  You haven't posted these is ages!


 I planned to take pix at 165. That way i would be ~20lbs above my starting weight and any changes would be more noticeable.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2006)

*Lower B - 08dec06 (week3)*

DL's - wu 155x5, 205x4, 255x3 -  280x6,6,5,5
Leg Press - 320x8, 340x8, 350x8,7
Stationary Lunges - 95x10/8, 10/8, 10/8
Leg Curls - 40x12,10,9
Standing Calves - 75x15, 95x15,15

Time - 95mins

DL's - These were good. Didnt feel like pushing too hard on these, though.

Leg press - increased weight and did well.

Stationary Lunges - Doing these after a long time. Kept weights a bit light. I think i can go up a bit in weight.

Leg Curls - These always hurt the back of my knee (esp right leg) in a not so good way.  But i decided to throw in an extra leg exercise so i did them. After the first set, i considered abandoning them as the pain was back. On the second set i discovered then while pulling the weight, if i kept my toes pionted away (like i was standing on my tippy toes), it took most off the stress and pain away. However if the pain comes back, i'll have to dump these.

Calves - usual.

ok wo. Not oo great. I wasnt feling tired or worn, just wasnt too enthuastic. I went about it a bit slower than usual and too longer than usual.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya if the pain persists ditch that shit .. not worth it.
Maybe switch them up with some pull-throughs? Sure you look silly doing them, but my god if you can nail down the form and 'feeling' on them they can hit the glutes some hard.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

I dont care for stationary lunges near as much as walking lunges.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Ya if the pain persists ditch that shit .. not worth it.
> Maybe switch them up with some pull-throughs? Sure you look silly doing them, but my god if you can nail down the form and 'feeling' on them they can hit the glutes some hard.


 I tried pulltroughs on a routine a while ago. I didnt feel anything much out of them. Maybe i need to work on form. I'll give them a try, though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont care for stationary lunges near as much as walking lunges.


I've never tried walking lunges. I wo after work which, as you probably know, is the busiest time in the gym. Too many people around at that time. I'd end up walking into people instead of lunging 

Besides the DB's stress my shoulders before my legs


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2006)

*Upper B - 11dec06 (week 3)*

BB Bench - wu 95x5, 115x4, 135x3 - 170x6,5,5,5
WG Pulldowns - 130x8,8, 140x8,8 + 70x15, 90x12
Arnold Press - 30x10,8,8 + 20x9
DB Rows - 50x12/12, 55x10/10, 12/12
DB Tri Extns - 50x10, 55x6, 50x6
Dips - bwx12,10

Time - 95mins 

Bench - eeked out 1 extra rep on the first set and 2 on the last set.

Pulldowns - Increased by one plate and threw in an couple of high rep sets at the end.

Arnold Press - +1 extra rep on each set an an extra set at the end. It was supposed to be a high rep set, but i think the weight was too heavy at that point.

Rows - Increased to 55's. No energy of an extra set at this point but i'll increase weight to 60's next week.

Tri extns - thought i could go up to next DB for the second set, but didnt do too well, so went back down to 50 and didnt do well either.

Dips - since the previous exercise didnt go too well, threw these in as a revenge set.

Good wo. Plenty of volume in good time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally saw 'Casino Royale'. Good movie. The new guy is good as Bond, but different. I liked the opening credits. Very well done. Different from the usual Bond movies where a bunch of girls are hanging around like drapery. Though i didn't like the title track. 

Notably downplayed is the villainess. Usually there is the villains evil bitch who tries to kill bond in some sort of physical violence. Even though she does try to kill Bond, it is very subtle. The villain is not after some awesome weapon of mass destruction, instead bone of contention is a lot of money. Also they played up Bond's love angle which is usually not done. As a result the movie does not end with him in bed with the heroine and the 'loot' in the background and the movie closing with her going 'Oh James!'. Good movie though.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm... What about some other exercises:
- GHR?
- Seated or kneeling leg curls?
- Hamstring press?
- GMs?
- reverse hypers?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 12, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hmmm... What about some other exercises:
> - GHR?
> - Seated or kneeling leg curls?
> - Hamstring press?
> ...


Oop.. yes forgot about some of those.. I'll throw some in.. thanks Emma.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 13, 2006)

*Lower A - 13dec06 (week 4)*

ATG Back Squats - wu 95x5, 115x4, 155x3 - 190x6,6,6 195x5
SLDL's - 280x8,8,8,8
DB Lateral Lunges - 35x16,16,16,16
Low Leg Press - 180x12,12, 230x12
Single Leg Ext - 50x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10

Time - 95mins

Squats  - got a bit better at these. Upped weight by 5lbs for the last set and did well.

SLDL's - up 5lbs and got to max rr.

Lateral Lunges - Rechecked and found i wasnt doing these quite lateral. So i'll have to do them correctly next week and see how it plays out.

Leg Press - threw these in as an extra set. By the 3rd set i had recovered a bit and increased weight.

Leg Ext - Same weights and reps. Was out of energy by this time.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2006)

God I don't know how you can go so heavy on those SLDLs!! Mine are actually a less wight than my squats where as yours is almsot 100lbs more than your squats!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> God I don't know how you can go so heavy on those SLDLs!! Mine are actually a less wight than my squats where as yours is almsot 100lbs more than your squats!


Yea, my squats are not that great. I remember reading on the forums that one way to judge if you are doing well on these exercises are 2.5x BW DL's and 2x BW squats. So for me that should be 400 on DL's and 320 on squats. So i still have a long way to go


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 14, 2006)

*Upper A - 13dec06 (week4)*

Supported T Bar Rows - [wu - 45x5, 70x4, 80x3] - 100x6,6,6,6
Low Incline DB Bench - 50x8,8,7,8
Seated cable rows - 130x10,10,9,9
Pec Dec - 105x12,12,7, 75x12
EZ BB Curls - 75x10,9,7
Hammer Curls - 30x16,16

Time - 80mins

Rows - Got to max rr. Form was much better. Will increase weight by 2.5lb next week.

Bench - Last week i lost a bunch of reps. I guess i was doing this with a 60sec RI. This week i did it with a 120sec RI and got to max rr. I'll leave the first 2 exercises at 120sec RI.

Cable Rows - Increased by 1 plate and did well.

Pec Dec -  lost 2 reps on 3rd set. So lowered weights and did an extra set.

EZ BB Curls - Got a couple of reps extra.

Hammers - did these as an extra set. I think I'll expand direct Bi and Tri work as i only do each once a week.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Yea, my squats are not that great. I remember reading on the forums that one way to judge if you are doing well on these exercises are 2.5x BW DL's and 2x BW squats. So for me that should be 400 on DL's and 320 on squats. So i still have a long way to go


Bah! I still got a long ways to go then as well ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Bah! I still got a long ways to go then as well ..


So have I. In my case it is a moving target. The more weight i put on, the more those numbers change.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2006)

*Lower B - 16dec06 (week4)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 280x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 350x8,8,7,7
Stationary BB Lunges - 95x10/9, 10/7, 10/9
Hamstring Press - 280x10,12,12
Standing Calves - 95x14,13,11

Time - 85mins

DL - +1 rep on the last set and got to max rr. Also realised that if i use a true X/0/1 tempo i could move the weight with a bit of ease. In the past i was doing it a bit slower.

Leg Press - increased weight by 5lb and did well, thought tempo was not as slow as i would have liked.

Lunges - same weights/reps. these arent going anywhere anytime soon.

Ham press - did these high and wide. I'll increase weight next week.

Calves - increased by a plate and did well.

Not a bad wo, but i was a bit drained.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I feel that the recent office celebrations (Christmas party, team lunch..etc) are taking its toll. I tried to be careful but guess things didnt go too well. In addition to me screwing things up... again. I used to use 2Tbsp of an FF italian salad dressing (10 cals per tbsp) on one of my meals. A couple of weeks ago or so i baught some Blue Cheese salad dressing (70 cals per Tbsp).  I liked it and somehow it slipped into becomming a regular and i forgot about the cals. So instead of 20 cals of dressing in that meal, i was doing 140cals!  Anyway, gotta keep a closer eye on things.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

So there is a remaining of ~3weeks of NOZ supercharged before i complete a 12 week on and then take 4 weeks off, as it suggests on the label. I have been taking it pwo only and not everyday as the label suggests. 

However, I found out that this product has been discontinued hence i need to look for an alternate. I cant do another scoop of Xpand after the wo as i need to get to bed ~3.5hours after my wo. I looked at other supps, but didnt come across any that were similar to NOZ. Posted a thread in the Supps forum but didnt get any suggestions. So need to come up with a replacement. Maybe 1scoop xpand in the morning and another pre wo? or any other supp? suggestions?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Good lookin workouts. I know how it is when forgetting about a few claories you make a habit out of. Did that a few times myself. But hey you are bulking so no worries!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good lookin workouts. I know how it is when forgetting about a few claories you make a habit out of. Did that a few times myself. But hey you are bulking so no worries!


If the excess cals go to the right places, I wouldn't mind. Heck, I'd even eat the neighbors lawn, if it helped my bulk!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 18, 2006)

*Upper B - 16dec06 (week4)*

Flat Bench - [wu - 95x5, 150x4, 135x3] - 170x6,6,6,6
WG Pulldowns - 150x8,8,8,8
Arnold Press - 30x10,8,8,8
DB Rows - 60x 10/10, 10/10, 9/9
Tri Extn - 55x8,5,5
Pushdown - 70x10, 80x10, 90x10

Time - 95mins

Bench - +1rep on each of the latter 3 sets and got to max rr. Dont know where i got the energy from but it happened, though the last rep on the last set came up slowly. Anyway, will increase by 5lb next week.

Pulldowns - Increased by 1plate and got to max rr. But i'll do this again next week with better tempo.

Arnolds - Same weight and reps. couldnt manage to eek out a single extra rep.

Rows - upped to 60's and did well. Though i was running out of gas by this time.

Tri Extn - increased to 55's to aim to 8 reps as i included the next exercise for 10reps.

Pushdowns - not too bad. Next week, i'll start at 100lbs.

Wo started great and all was going good. But after the halfway mark, things slowed down and i didnt do too well for overall time as i ran out of energy.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL - grass.... hmmm.... maybe if you were a ruminant and could digest cellulose... But for a human - not as anabolic as cake... 



ps: workouts looking good....  week 4 already!  How long as you planning to run this cycle for?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 18, 2006)

hey Adrian!! LOL I'm with Emma, cake =good, grass = bad !! hahaha.

PS I thought I would just let you know that I got my order from http://xtremesportsnutrition.com/store/xtreme_dynamicIndex.asp it only took 3 business days!
I got 7.5lbs of whey ($112), and two Xpands (one $49 and the other $52), only costed me $221! They gave me free shipping + gave me a free bag of sea salts and one huge lavendar candle, lol not sure because it's around xmas or if they're free gifts for spending a certain amount??
Only prob was that I ordered One energized xpand grape flavor and one energized xpand tropical berry flavor. They gave me the grape, but they mixed up and gave me the regular xpand for the tropical berry..

Also sorry to hear about your creatine situation  .. did you manage to figure something out?
Why not just take the regular xpand PWO? The caffeine? ... man I must be tolerante to stimulants I take about 300mg of caffeine about 4 hours before bed and I'm completely fine


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Those are some strong tri extensions....55lbs DB's?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> LOL - grass.... hmmm.... maybe if you were a ruminant and could digest cellulose... But for a human - not as anabolic as cake...


 

You are right! cellulose wont help. I need protein... maybe I should eat his dog instead... hot dogs, anyone? 



Emma-Leigh said:


> ps: workouts looking good....  week 4 already!  How long as you planning to run this cycle for?


I planned it for 10 weeks. But i have planned for 10 weeks in the past and never went that long. Besides with the higher volume i dont know if i will last that long.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> hey Adrian!! LOL I'm with Emma, cake =good, grass = bad !! hahaha.


Actually i skipped all Christmas cake this year so far. But i'll have some next week. 



Tom_B said:


> PS I thought I would just let you know that I got my order from http://xtremesportsnutrition.com/store/xtreme_dynamicIndex.asp it only took 3 business days!


wow! 3 days is real quick!


Tom_B said:


> I got 7.5lbs of whey ($112),


I usually buy ON Gold standard Whey. It is $90 for 10lbs bag. Seems like a better deal that the one you got?



Tom_B said:


> and two Xpands (one $49 and the other $52), only costed me $221! They gave me free shipping + gave me a free bag of sea salts and one huge lavendar candle, lol not sure because it's around xmas or if they're free gifts for spending a certain amount??


Yea, over a certain limit, they throw in some stuff. Usually a T-Shirt. I use them to lounge around at home.



Tom_B said:


> Only prob was that I ordered One energized xpand grape flavor and one energized xpand tropical berry flavor. They gave me the grape, but they mixed up and gave me the regular xpand for the tropical berry..


You could use the regular one after you wo. I bought a regular one for pwo..Orange flavour. Tastes very good. Grape is not too bad, actually.


Tom_B said:


> Also sorry to hear about your creatine situation  .. did you manage to figure something out?
> 
> Why not just take the regular xpand PWO? The caffeine? ... man I must be tolerante to stimulants I take about 300mg of caffeine about 4 hours before bed and I'm completely fine


 I'd be up for half the night!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2006)

Double D said:


> Those are some strong tri extensions....55lbs DB's?


Well, they are not single arm tri extns. Just the regular tri extns with both arms. I can do a 70-75 DB for 8-10 reps, but with the slower tempo 55 DB is most i can manage right now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 19, 2006)

*Lower A - 18dec06 (week5)*

ATG back squats - [wu-150x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 195x6,6,6,6
SLDL - 285x8,8,8,8
DB Lateral Lunges - 35x16,16,16,16
(low) Leg press - 230x12,10,12
Leg Ext - 50x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10, 10/10

Time - 95mins

squats - Increased by 5lb and got to max rr but with a few short rest pause in every set. I'll do the same weight again next week.

sldl - increased weight and got to max rr.

Lunges - Did these correctly this time. Need more practice to get proper balance  before controlling tempo and increasing weight. Though these seem like they tire me more than they fatigue my muscles.

Leg Pres - Same as last week. was quite winded by this time.

Leg Extn - same as last week again. Couldnt eek out a single extra rep.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> I'd be up for half the night!


 

Ok - I don't know what wacky stuff you guys are using... But as far as I know the regular xpand doesn't have caffiene in it?? 





[see here ]

It is only the ENERGIZED xpand that does:




[see here ]


Which is one of the reasons why I take energized PRE and normal POST.



Oh - And the reason why the whey Tom got is more costly is because it is better quality


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - I don't know what wacky stuff you guys are using... But as far as I know the regular xpand doesn't have caffiene in it??
> 
> Which is one of the reasons why I take energized PRE and normal POST.



Oh, the regular Xpand does not contain caffeine. I was referring to Tom taking caffeine a few hours before bedtime. That would keep me up for sure! 


> I take about 300mg of caffeine about 4 hours before bed and I'm completely fine


 


Emma-Leigh said:


> Oh - And the reason why the whey Tom got is more costly is because it is better quality


oh.. I see .. maybe i should look into that one as well


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2006)

*Upper A - 19dec06 (week5)*

Sup T-Bar rows machine - [wu-45x5, 70x4, 80x3] - 102.5x5,5,4,4
Low Incline DB Bench - 55x8,8,8,7
Seated Cable Rows - 130x10,10,9,9
PecDec - 105x12,12,10,10
EZ BB Curls - 85x8,6,6
Hammer Curls - 30x 10/10, 8/8, 8/8

Time = 85mins

T-Bar - Increased weight by 2.5 and did well. Wasnt in the mood to do much, though.

Bench - Increased to 55's and did very well and with good RI and tempo. Missed max rr by 1 rep on the last set!

Cable rows - same weight and reps and last week. Couldnt get any more out.

Pec Dec - +3 reps on the 3rd set and didnt drop weight for the 4th set.

EZ Curls - Increased weight by 10lbs to aim for 8 reps since i've included the next exercise for 10 reps.

Hammers - Same weight as last week and got a few extra reps.

It was a very busy day at work and i wasnt in much of a mood to wo. But got going anyway.  Eventually didnt do too badly. The Xpand really helps in clearing my mind and helps me to get through the wo. In addition for the past few weeks I've been taking the second pill of a multivit (each dose=2pills) along with my prewo shake/meal. The multi usually gives me a little boost in energy, so i guess this helps pre wo.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 20, 2006)

That is sooo weird!! my regular xpand is different from your guy's????

The things that are different are:
Creatine Ester Fusion - 4G (and doesn't have the line with sodium in it)
A-AKG - 3G
Betaine-anhydrous - 2G
Taurine (Micronized) - 2G

Then under the Xpansion Energy Matrix, right after the MCT's it lists caffeine. And on the bottle where your guys says 'Caffeine Free', mine says Creatine Ester Fusion..

And then My Energized xpand one is the same..

But that's so weird that my normal is different..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh PS Adrian this is the whey I'm using now
http://www.naturesbest.com/index.ht...=thisSession:39117727B2C9615F290B337FED43DC4B
Look at all those added Vitamines + Minerals! And the flavour is amazing too!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 21, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> That is sooo weird!! my regular xpand is different from your guy's????


That is wierd. The energised says 'energised' above the xpand  and 'creatine ester fusion' on the label and has a red cap:

And the regular stuff says caffeine free on the label and has a black cap:





Maybe they reformulated their stuff and that is an old batch 

I'll have to hold off on that protein powder as i still have a whole bunch of multivits and dont want to overdose. That protein is isolate, which also explains why it is more expensive.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 21, 2006)

Ya I know .. literally everything is exactly the same, the black top (compared to the red), the 50 servings compared to only 40 servings in the energized .. just my normal stuff isn't caffeine free.. oh well 

LOL also I doubt including a scoop or two of that whey each day won't make you overdose


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> LOL also I doubt including a scoop or two of that whey each day won't make you overdose


Probably not, but I'm already at the max for e.g VitA (10000IU), zinc (50mg), selenium (200mcg) per day. That protein powder does not specify how much is in it on their site to calc how much over i would be.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2006)

lol but yet your taking a creatine that delievers over 5000% of the daily recommended Vitamin B12??

Sometimes Adrian I think you play things a bit 'too safe' which could actually be hindering your results..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> lol but yet your taking a creatine that delievers over 5000% of the daily recommended Vitamin B12??
> 
> Sometimes Adrian I think you play things a bit 'too safe' which could actually be hindering your results..


You are overlooking an important factor. VitB is water soluble and excess will get flushed out. But VitA is fat soluble and will stay longer and accumulate in the body. Also i have seen trouble recommend the values i mentioned for Zinc and Selenium as max daily allowances for additional supplementation. With some things it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Lower B - 21dec06 (week5)*

DLs - [wu-155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 285x6,6,6,2
Leg press - 350x8,8,8,7
Stationary BB Lunges - 95x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
Leg Press (high & wide)  - 200x10,10,10
Standing calves - 95x15,13,12

DL's - Increased weight by 5lbs and all was going well until the middle of the 3rd set. On the way up, my left knee twisted a bit outwatd and i felt a pull at the back of my knee. But the pain wasnt too severe and i finished the set. On the 4th set, i noticed the pain a bit more on the first rep and tried again. Nope, the pain was def there. So i stopped at this point. Luckily the pain didnt come back or bother my for the rest of the wo.

Leg Press - +1rep on the 3rd set.

Lunges - +1rep on each set but with a 2min ri instead of 60sec.

Leg press - increased weight by 10lbs and did well.

Calves - +1rep on each set.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Upper B - 22dec06 (week5)*

Flat Bench - - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 175x6,6,5,5
WG Pulldowns - 150x8,8,8,8
Arnold Press - 30x10,9,8,8
DB Rows - 60x 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
Tri Extn - 55x8,7,5
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 35x10, 45x9,7

Time - 95mins

Bench - Up 5lbs and did well.
pulldowns - same weight and reps. Need to do them a bit slower with a lower RI.

Press - +1rep on the 2nd set

Rows - got to max rr. Will try 65 next week.

Tri extn - +2 reps on the 2rd set, thought i think i did them with a quicker tempo than planned.

Skull crushers - Doing these for the first time. First set seemed a bit easy so i increased the weight. I was quite out of energy and focus by this time. T'was not a great idea to do a new exercise at this point. A couple of mild bumps of the bar at my head says so.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Gym is closed on Monday, so Lower A wo will be missed, I _might _ go tomorrow, but it shall totally depend on mood.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Adrian...

It is best to be careful with some of the heavier metal sups (zinc, selenium, etc etc)... Fat soluble fitamins too to a ceratin extent [eg for Vit A - really high doses has been linked with osteoporosis... And - yellow skin!] 


Anyway - I just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kindness over the weeks/ months/ years!!  

Have a great holiday season - enjoy yourself and stay safe!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Adrian...
> 
> It is best to be careful with some of the heavier metal sups (zinc, selenium, etc etc)... Fat soluble fitamins too to a ceratin extent [eg for Vit A - really high doses has been linked with osteoporosis... And - yellow skin!]


 I always try and keep an eye out for that stuff. And you are absoultely right, the heavier metals can be toxic in higher amounts. 




Emma-Leigh said:


> Anyway - I just wanted to say thank you for all your support and kindness over the weeks/ months/ years!!


ooo .. Emma, it's my pleasure. Actually i should be thanking you for all the help and support. I've learned sooo much from you! 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Have a great holiday season - enjoy yourself and stay safe!


Wishing you a great holiday season as well. Hope you got mucho


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ADRIAN!!! Hope you enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Merry belated xmas. Hope all was good for you and yours.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2006)

*Upper A - 26dec06 (week6)*

Sup T-Bar rows - [wu-45x5, 70x4, 80x3] - 102.5x6,6,6,6
Low Incline DB Bench - 55x8,8, 60x8,7
Seated cable Rows - 130x10,10,10,10
Pec Dec - 105x12,12,8,8
EZ BB Curls - 80x8,7,7
Hammer curls - 30x 10/10, 9/9, 9/9

Time - 90mins


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

That is one long workout! I have did the same a few times to. But thats just whenever I go with someone else and he dicks around and holds me up. Nice Incline DB benching numbers. Look solid.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> That is one long workout! I have did the same a few times to. But thats just whenever I go with someone else and he dicks around and holds me up. Nice Incline DB benching numbers. Look solid.


Yea, this higher volume makes it long. But seems higher volume wo's work for me. I've never done HIT, though i like the fact that they are short and sweet wo's. I wo alone and prefer it that way so not much time wasting. If i waste time, it is my own fault


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2006)

*Lower B - 28dec06 (week6)*

DL's - [wu-155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 285x6,6,6,5
Leg press (center/med) - 350x8,8,8,8
Stationary Lunges - 100x10/10, 10/9, 10/10
Leg Press (high/wide) - 200x12,12,12
Standing Calve raise - 95x14,13,12

Time - 100 mins

DL's - Decided to stop short of 1rep for the last set. Will max out next week.

Leg Press - +1rep on the last set and got to max rr. Will increase weight next 
week.

Lunges - weight up by 5lb and got to max rr. Though breaks were a bit longer than 60sec as i was sharing the equipment with another guy.

Calves - same old, same old. By the time i get to these, i'm out of energy and just want to get it done and over with.

Good wo but it took a bit longer than usual. Had to wait a bit for some equip. Besides i wasnt feeling too energetic for it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> That is one long workout!


I had a 120 min session the other day...  


Nice looking workouts Adrian!  WHOOT!! I like the higher volume - and, by the looks of your increases (and your last measurements) - your body is liking it too!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

120 minutes!!! Damn that is a ton.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking solid in here!!! - I'm so glad you decided to give the higher volume stuff a shot! 

Also when do we get Pictures of all this progress!!? It's be AGES since we saw any!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Nice looking workouts Adrian!  WHOOT!! I like the higher volume - and, by the looks of your increases (and your last measurements) - your body is liking it too!!


Thanks Emma. Yes the higher volume stuff is working. I've never tried the HIT style wo's. Besides the low time factor, they dont appeal to me very much as I'm not very intrested in strength. So i'll be doing these types of wo's for some time to come.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> Looking solid in here!!! - I'm so glad you decided to give the higher volume stuff a shot!


Thanks. Well, i've always mostly done higher volume stuff. There was only that one routine that i tried which had couple of 3x3 sets + higher volume stuff. I did enjoy the routine and would like to do it again, but currently i'm going to focus on mass routines only.



Tom_B said:


> Also when do we get Pictures of all this progress!!? It's be AGES since we saw any!!


 I plan to take pix in ~march. By then i should be upto 165, that'll put me at +20lbs since i started this bulk. But i would have also put on ~2" on my waist as well


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2006)

*Upper B - 29dec06 (week6)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 175x6,6,6,5
WG Pulldowns - 150x8,8,8,8
Arnold Press - 30x10,10,10,10
DB Rows - 65x 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
Tri extn - 55x8,8,8
Skull Crushers - 50x10,10, 60x10

Time - 110mins

Bench - I really wanted to get to max rr on this today, but could only get 1  extra rep out on th 3rd set. Hopefully I'll max out next week.

Pulldowns - same weights and reps as last time. I'll increase it next week.

Press - + a rep or two and got to max rr on all sets. These improved.

Rows - went upto 65's and surprisingly maxed out!  must have been the longer breaks.

Tri Extn - Reduced tempo and got to max rr.

Skull curshers - increased weight from the 2nd set onwards and got to max rr. I think i can increase it further. Considering i can curl more than that, i should be able to do more with my tris  

Another not very energetic long wo which took longer than usual. But on the other hand, it could be the holiday season where things are not really going according to plan. But if this keeps up next week, i'll consider taking a break after 8 weeks.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last wo of 2006! OMG the year has passed  I started the year at ~163, did a cut and then bulked to end the year at ~158!  I only hope i can gain consistantly over the next year and I'm hopeful of getting to 180 by the end of it. A cut will definately be in order by then. The thought of going back down again before bulking again is annoying. But, i guess, it will be the necessary thing to do.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year Adrian! Hope 2007 is a great year for you!


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

I bet your bench max is about 225. What do you think?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2007)

jaim91 said:


> Happy new year Adrian! Hope 2007 is a great year for you!


Thanks Jamie. Wish you the same


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I bet your bench max is about 225. What do you think?


Not sure. I've never done 1RM. I think they are pointless and mostly an ego check.  Unless it is part of a specific routine. I feel my max might be about 200. According to the 1rm calculator for 175@6reps 1RM it is 203. But i plan to get to 225... eventually


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2007)

*Lower A - 01Jan07 (week7)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x4] - 195x6,6, 200x6,6
SLDL's - 285x8,8,8,8
DB Lateral Lunges - 35x18,18,18
low Leg Press - 240x12,10,10
Leg Ext - 50x 11/11, 10/10, 11/11

Time - 95mins

Squats - I _really _wanted to do 200 on this wo. Got to max rr on the first 2 sets with fairly good form on reps. So i decided to increase the weights to 200 and even got to max rr for the remaining 2 sets! 

SLDL's - Same weights and reps on these. Deliberately going a bit slow on increasing weights on these as the weight is quite good besides i want my grip to improve a bit. However i'll increase it by 5lbs next week.

Lunges - Got a couple of reps extra. These are more tiring than fatiguing.  

Leg Press - Incresed weight by 10lbs and did well. 

Leg Ext - +1 rep on 1st and 3rd set.

Good wo. I'm happy i got to 200lbs on squats.  I feel i can go quite a bit higher but I dont want to rush it. Plan to do it slow and steady with good form. Working out at the gym was great. There were only 5-6people in the weights area. When i was almost done, there was ~3 people around! But from now on until march-april it will be overcrowded with those New Year resolution people


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 3, 2007)

GREAT job on the squats!! I plan on hitting 200lbs fairly soon as well  only 5lbs to go!!

Hmmm for the lunges, have you ever tried doing all your reps for one leg, resting half of your RI (so if your RI for these are 1:00, then only rest for :30) and then doing all your reps for the other leg, rest half of your RI, etc.
I do most of my single leg movements like this, much more fatiguing and less tiring ..

Aww the wonders of working out at 6am .. No new year resolution people for me!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 4, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> GREAT job on the squats!! I plan on hitting 200lbs fairly soon as well  only 5lbs to go!!


You'll get there soon! 



Tom_B said:


> Hmmm for the lunges, have you ever tried doing all your reps for one leg, resting half of your RI (so if your RI for these are 1:00, then only rest for :30) and then doing all your reps for the other leg, rest half of your RI, etc.
> I do most of my single leg movements like this, much more fatiguing and less tiring ..


I do the split squats on Lower B one leg at a time. But i guess i could try these this was as well. Hope i remember next week.



Tom_B said:


> Aww the wonders of working out at 6am .. No new year resolution people for me!!


6am!!  I'd fall asleep on the bench!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 4, 2007)

*Upper A - 02Jan06 (week7)*

Sup T Bar rows - [wu - 45x5, 55x4, 80x3] - 102.5x6,6,6,6
Low Inc DB Bench - 60x8,8,8,8
Seated Cable Rows - 140x10,10,9,9
Pec Dec - 105x12,12,12,10
EZ BB Curls - 80x8, 85x8,6
Hammers - 30x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

I wouldnt know my 1rm's if it wasnt for westside. It does alot of maxing.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 5, 2007)

Just wanted to ->


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wouldnt know my 1rm's if it wasnt for westside. It does alot of maxing.


I've never done Westside. From what i understand it is more strength focussed training.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Just wanted to ->


Hi Emma


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lower B - 04jan07 (week 7)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 285x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 360x7,6,7,7
Stationary BB Lunges - 105x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
High Leg press - 220x12,9,12
Standing Calf raises - 95x15,14,13


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 6, 2007)

*Upper B - 05jan07 (week7)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x6, 115x4, 135x3] - 175x6,6,6,6
WG Pulldown - 155x8,8,8,8
Arnold Press - 35x10,9,7,6
DB Rows - 70x 12/12, 10/10, 9/9
DB OH Tri Extn - 60x8, 65x7,6
EZ BB Skull crushers - 70x6,5,4

Time - 80mins

Bench - +1rep on the last set and got to max rr. So next week I'll increase weight.

Pulldown - Increased weight by 5lbsand got to max rr. But will repeat this to improve form.

Aronld Press - Increased to 35's and did well.

Rows - Increased to 70's and did well.

Tri Extn - increased weight to 60db and then 65db and did well.

Skull crushers - Increased weight by 10lbs but didnt do well. Guess all the previous increased took their toll.

Good wo and good time. It has been soooo busy at work this week. Except for leaving the office a bit late for a couple of days it was manageable. Next week will be very busy as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2007)

^bump^


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> ^bump^


Agreed....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> ^bump^





Emma-Leigh said:


> Agreed....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2007)

*Lower A - 08jan07 (week8)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 200x6,6, 205x5,5
RDL's - 290x8,8,8,8
DB Lateral Lunges - 35x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
low Leg Press - 240x12,12,12
Leg Ext - 50x12/12, 12/12, 12/12

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2007)

*Upper A - 09jan07 (week8)*

Sup T-Bar Supported Rows - [wu - 45x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 105x6,5,6,6
Low Incline DB Press - 65x4,6,6,5
Seated V-Grip Cable rows - 140x10,10,10,9
PecDec - 105x12,12,12,10
EZ BB Curls - 85x8,7,6
Hammer curls - 35x10/10, 8/8, 6/6

Time - 85mins

Good wo. Been very busy at work. Left a tad bit late from work but managed to get the wo's done. Today there isn't any wo, so hopefully I'll get to bed early and be relaxed tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope ya got a chance to relax?

ps: Work sucks.
Hope things slow down for ya soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hope ya got a chance to relax?


oh yes! went to bed a bit early on wed and last evening i was able to leave on time and got into bed at a decent time. Feeling much better today.



Tom_B said:


> ps: Work sucks.
> Hope things slow down for ya soon.


I hope so too, but it is unlikely.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2007)

*Lower B - 11jan07 (week8)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 290x6,6,6,5
Leg Press - 360x8,8,8,8
Stationary BB Lunges - 105x10/10, 10/7, 10/7
high Leg Press - 220x12,8,11
Standing Calve Raises - 95x15,12,13

Time - 90mins


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice workouts B. Hope all is well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workouts B. Hope all is well.


Thanks DD. Things are as usual  nothing exceptional except a bit busier than usual at work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2007)

*Upper B - 12jan07 (week8)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,5,4
WG Pulldwons - 155x8,8,8,8
Arnold Press - 35x10,9,7,7
DB Rows - 70x12/12, 11/11, 10/10
DB Tri OH extn - 65x8,6,6
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 70x6, 65x6,5

Time - 80mins

Bench - increased weight by 5lbs and maxed on 1st 2 sets.

Pulldowns - same weight and reps as last week. trying to do them with a bit slower tempo.

Arnold press - managed to get 1 extra rep on the last set.

Rows - +1rep on the 2rd and 3rd set. I'm usually all out of energy by this point.

OH Extn - continued with 65DB. NOt bad results.

Skull crushers - tried the frist set with the higher weight. Wasnt getting close to 10 reps, so dropped 5lbs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 16, 2007)

*Lower A - 16jan07 (week9)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 205x6,6,6,6
RDL's - 290x8,8,8,8
DB Lateral Lunges - 40x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
Low Leg Press - 240x12,12,12
Leg Ext - 60x10/10, 10/10, 10/10

Time - 85mins


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Must be nice to have a job mine is gone in about 3 months. They are phasing my part at the plant out and I dont have enough time to stay around!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Must be nice to have a job mine is gone in about 3 months. They are phasing my part at the plant out and I dont have enough time to stay around!


 Thats terrible! Hope something works out for ya. I've never been laid off a job in my life, so i can only imagine what it might be like


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Upper A - 16jan07 (week9)*

Sup T-Bar row Machine - [wu - 45x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 105x6,6,6,6
Low Inc DB Press - 65x8,8,6,6
V-Grip Seated Cable  rows - 140x10,10,10,9
Pec Dec - 105x12,12,12,12
EZ BB Curls - 85x8,8,7
Hammers - 35x 9/9, 10/10, 9/9

Time - 85mins


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

That sure is a long workout. 

You doing an upper/lower split?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2007)

It is a bit long, but seems that high volume wo's work better for me  Besides I'm not really looking for strength presently. Need to put some meat on my bones 

Yes, it is an upper/lower split. I'll probably continue that for a while.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I figured. Well if you want to change things up give me a hollar I'd love to help ou put something together.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll prob be doing this wo for another week or so. After which I'll post a new routine. Appreciate any input


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2007)

How is the whole 'Putting meat on your bones' thing going? That's something you haven't updated in a while!!
Have things finally slowed down at work for ya or is it still a bit crazy?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> How is the whole 'Putting meat on your bones' thing going? That's something you haven't updated in a while!!


It is comming along ok. bf has gone up by 1%, but that was expected. I'll post result details of this routine at the end of next week.


Tom_B said:


> Have things finally slowed down at work for ya or is it still a bit crazy?


No they havent slowed down. This phase of the project is expected to launch in mid Feb, but will most likely be end Feb. The starts the next phase.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2007)

*Lower B - 18jan07 (week9)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205, 255x3] - 290x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 370x8,8,8,8
Stationary BB lunges - 110x10/10, 10/10, 10/10
(high) Leg Press - 220x12,12,12
Standing Calves - 95x15,15,12

Time - 85mins

Good wo and in ~10mins less than usual! 

Energised Xpand is not being carried by the supps stores where i live here. So i finally got around to placing an order at xtremeNutrition.com (kept forgetting to do it earlier on), only to get an email from them that they are out of stock (of the orange and offered to replace with grape instead. I dont mind grape, but I've already had 2 tubs of it and prefer a change) and expect new stock next week.  If they dont have it next week, i might run out before i get any. Placing an order on bb.com or bulk.com takes 10-15days to get to me. So either i'll have to get grape or I might have to try No-Xplode in the meantime. 

For the past few weeks i have discovered a way to ghetto-foam-roll my lower back after Dl's. As a result there is no soreness the next day in my lower back! After DL's, I do leg presses. I lie with my lower back on the edge of the seat an roll back and forth for a count of 30. I do this at ~3 different points on my lower back while taking a break between sets. And my lower back is pain free the next day!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 20, 2007)

*Upper B - 19jan07 (week9)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,5,4
WG Pulldowns - 155x8, 157.5x8, 161.5x8, 165x8
Arnold Press - 35x10,10,8,7
DB Rows - 75x 11/11, 11/11, 9/9
DB Tri Extn - 65x8,6,6
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x7,5, 60x6

Bench - Couldnt get any extra reps out.

Pulldowns - walked over to the usual machine i use and i noticed that the cable had snapped in two!  I knew that it is possible that it could happen but i didnt think I'd see it. Hope someone didnt have an accident while that happened. So went over to another machine and did pulldowns. The difference in machine probably makes a difference as it is a different brand since i could move more weight.

Arnold press - +1rep on 2nd and 3rd sets.

Rows - Someone grabbed the 70's just before i could get to them and took them to the other side of the room. I considered going down to 65's, but decided to try 75's. Did well. Glad I gave them a shot.

Tri Ext - again couldnt get out any extra reps.

Skulls - these arent going too well. Last couple of weeks have seen weights being reduced. Besides I think my elbows seem to hurt a bit. I cant seem to get my form right on these 

Overall a good wo in the usual time.

For the past few days, my throat has been feeling very sore (Colleague that sits in the next cubicle came back from China with something he contracted there. Hope he hasnt passed on whatever he got as he has a bad case of flu). So for the past 2 days i've been taking flu pills in the hope that whatever i've contracted will get killed. While i dont have a cold, cough or fever,i dont feel too great either. So this weekend will have to be a very restful weekend.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Adrian!  Hope your weekend was good??  Are you sick?  I hope you didn't get sick??

Hmmm.... So - where is this new program of yours?!  


ps: Don't get BSN products... Over priced "boutique" label if you ask me... But if you can't get Dymatize and you want to try a different creatine I would go for something like Axis Labs SMASH... Can you get that?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Adrian!  Hope your weekend was good??  Are you sick?  I hope you didn't get sick??


Hey Emma! Not feeling too great. I rested most of the weekend, but still woke up this morning with my throat a bit sore and a bit of a runny nose (actually called in sick today and decided to rest some more). So I'm still on flu meds and decided to take this as a week off and start next week. No point trying to wo hard when i'm upto my gills in meds 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Hmmm.... So - where is this new program of yours?!


 havent thought much about it so far. But i think it'll be similar to the previous one. Seems to be working and so far i didnt really get fedup of it.  Been thinking of the routine you do (legs/chest..etc) Seems i would need to adjust volume a bit to compensate for that kind of combo as both upper and lower would be worked in a day.  



Emma-Leigh said:


> ps: Don't get BSN products... Over priced "boutique" label if you ask me... But if you can't get Dymatize and you want to try a different creatine I would go for something like Axis Labs SMASH... Can you get that?


Oh ok.. thanks for that tip. I'll have to order it online. Havent seen it in stores  here. But I've been thinking, XPAND has only 3 flavours. Eventually I would be having the same flavours over and over again. So what if i had another grape now rather than later. No big deal, right?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2007)

*Weight/BF*

*Date - weight - bf% - LBM - Fat - Waist*
11-Nov-2006	154.4	12.0%	135.9	18.5		33.25" -->end previous bulk
18-Nov-2006	154.2	13.0%	134.2	20.0		33.25" -->deload week
25-Nov-2006	154.4	13.0%	134.3	20.1		33"
3-Dec-2006	155.2	13.0%	135.0	20.2		33"
9-Dec-2006	157.2	13.0%	136.8	20.4		33.75"
16-Dec-2006	157.0	13.0%	136.6	20.4		33.25"
23-Dec-2006	157.8	14.0%	135.7	22.1		33.5"
30-Dec-2006	159.0	14.0%	136.7	22.3		33.75"
6-Jan-2007	159.2	14.0%	136.9	22.3		33.6"
13-Jan-2007	159.8	14.0%	137.4	22.4		33.75"
20-Jan-2007	159.4	14.0%	137.1	22.3		33.75"

*Verdict:*
Weight = +5.0lb
LBM = +2.8lb
FAT = +2.2lb

So, not stellar results. Progress was not very smooth either. BF increased, but that was only expected, considering there has been an increase in waist.  (thank you, holiday season!)

Officially this was the longest rouitne I've done so far  I wanted to keep going as i was seeing good improved numbers on some lifts, but as I'm feeling a bit under the weather, the wiser thing would be to take a break and then continue. I did plan a deload week, but considering the situation, a complete week off would be better. 

I'll do one more routine that should get me to ~165 at which point I'll take comparison pix and measurements.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn near 50/50, thats not to bad at all. Keep it up!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn near 50/50, thats not to bad at all. Keep it up!


I was hoping for better results, but I'll just have to take what i get


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2007)

*New Routine*

*Lower A*
Back Squats - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
SLDL - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
Leg Press - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
DB Bulgarians - 3x12  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
Leg Ext - 3x12  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
*
Lower B*
DL's - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
(low) Leg Press - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
BB Lunges - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
Front Squats - 3x12  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
Hamstring Press - 3x12  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
*
Upper A*
BB Bench - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
DB Rows - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
Hammer grip Low Incline press - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
Dips - 3x12  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
EZ BB Curls - 3x8 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 1/0/X]
Hammers - 3x10  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
*
Upper B*
Supported T-Bar Rows - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
Seated Cable rows - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
RG Pulldowns - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
BB OH Press - 3x12  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
OH Tri Extn - 3x8 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 1/0/X]
Skull Crushers - 3x10  [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]

So that the new routine. It is very similar to the previous one. I've kept the first lifts the same as I'm seeing good numbers on them and want to see how much more i can improve on them.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Adrian...

Ok - my impressions:



BulkMeUp said:


> *Lower A*
> Back Squats - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
> SLDL - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
> Leg Press - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
> ...


Not too bad - quad dominant (meant to be???)...

I would probably decrease the speed of the eccentric for your squats (getting to the bottom in the count of 1 would be little... ermmm.. fast, esp with a HEAVY weight on your back... But otherwise good!

SLDLs - I tend not to like too low rep - I usually prefer to keep them as a passive stretch type exercise (higher rep, slower work rate) - but if you are ok with these here (and you have the ham flexibility to deal with them) then go with it.

I would also probably drop the DB bulgarians - or at lest decrease to 2 sets... 3 x big joint exercises is usually all that you can manage with any decent intensity.... 





> *Lower B*
> DL's - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
> (low) Leg Press - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
> BB Lunges - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
> ...


Once again - 4 x big compound movements may be a little much.... I would probably decrease it slightly... (swap leg press to a single leg press and take out the BB lunge). 

Otherwise the rest looks good (but same info on tempo for DLs... lowering for 1 is a little fast for me...)! 




> *Upper A*
> BB Bench - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 1/0/X]
> DB Rows - 4x8 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/1]
> Hammer grip Low Incline press - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
> ...


Ok... Not sure I like these... What is your goal for each workout?

I would probably make one upper 'pull' dominant and one 'push' dominant, and keep exercise structure the same... 

that is - for one workout you have:
horizontal push
horizontal pull
(basically) horizontal push
another (basically) horizontal push
arm (curl)
arm (curl)

Then for the other workout:
horiz. pull
horiz. pull
vert. pull
vert. push
arm (tri)
arm (tri)

See how they are not really balanced?? 
So - I would probably try to correct that.... 

eg:
horiz. push
vert. push
horiz. pull
push with tri emphesis (eg: dips)
arm (curl)
arm (curl)

Then for the other workout:
horiz. pull
vert. pull
vert. push
pull with bi emphesis (eg: chins)
arm (tri)
arm (tri)

but -  just some suggestions... So feel free to ignore!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> I would probably decrease the speed of the eccentric for your squats (getting to the bottom in the count of 1 would be little... ermmm.. fast, esp with a HEAVY weight on your back... But otherwise good!


umm.. no. I'll slower the tempo like you suggested. I sure aint no Speedy Gonzales! 



Emma-Leigh said:


> SLDLs - I tend not to like too low rep - I usually prefer to keep them as a passive stretch type exercise (higher rep, slower work rate) - but if you are ok with these here (and you have the ham flexibility to deal with them) then go with it.


 I kept them at the lower end as i read DL's are not the best for reps as form gets effected and this is one exercise where from needs to be very strict. But i guess i must be confusing that suggestion with regular DL's. I'll do these for 10 reps?



Emma-Leigh said:


> I would also probably drop the DB bulgarians - or at lest decrease to 2 sets... 3 x big joint exercises is usually all that you can manage with any decent intensity....
> 
> Once again - 4 x big compound movements may be a little much.... I would probably decrease it slightly... (swap leg press to a single leg press and take out the BB lunge).


I did feel like I was pushing things a bit much. I'll drop/reduce the exercises 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Otherwise the rest looks good (but same info on tempo for DLs... lowering for 1 is a little fast for me...)!







Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok... Not sure I like these... What is your goal for each workout?


AARGHHH.. Thats what i get for working it out just before leaving the office. I came home thinking i would review what i posted, but my computer was not working and i spent a couple of hours getting my OS reinstalled.  

But thanks you sooo much for pointing all that out, Emma. I did have a feeling it was a bit quirky. See, i was going for a similar format of my previous wo...
Lower A - Quad, Ham,Quad...
Lower B - Ham, Quad, Ham...
Upper A - Push, Pull, Push...
Upper B - Pull, Push, Pull...

But i completly agree with you... I screwed up in exercise selection 



Emma-Leigh said:


> See how they are not really balanced??
> So - I would probably try to correct that....


Thats a little diff from my previous one. I'll give that a shot.



Emma-Leigh said:


> but -  just some suggestions... So feel free to ignore!


No ignoring .. doing it..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2007)

*New routine (revised)*

*Lower A (quad/quad/ham/quad)*
Back Squats - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 2/0/X] 
Leg Press - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
SLDL - 4x10 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/2]
Single Leg Ext - 4x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
*
Lower B (ham/ham/quad/ham)*
DL's - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 2/0/X]
Hamstring Press - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
Front Squats - 4x10 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 2/0/2]
BB Stationary Lunges - 4x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]  

*Upper A (push/push/pull/push/bi???s)*
(horiz) BB Bench - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 2/0/X]
(vert) BB OH Press - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
(horiz) RG Seated Cable rows - 4x10 [RI = 1Mins, tempo = 2/0/3]
(vert)  Dips - 4x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
EZ BB Curls - 3x8 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 1/0/2]
Hammers - 3x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]

*Upper B (pull/pull/push/pull/tri???s)*
(horiz)  Supported T-Bar Rows - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = X/0/1]
(vert)  NG Pulldowns - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
(horiz)  Hammer grip Low Incline press - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]
(vert)  Chin Up???s - 4x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]
OH Tri Extn - 3x8 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 1/0/2]
Skull Crushers - 3x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]

So... this is the revised routine. Seems a lot more balanced now. Only not sure of Lower B with squats followed by lunges, as a 'sitting down' exercise would probably be better after squats. Not sure how I'll manage that  . But will give it a try else will switch lunges for seated leg curls.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice variations.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice variations.


Thanks. Good thing Emma pointed out the goof ups in my setup


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2007)

*Lower A - 29jan07 (week1)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 150x5, 135x5, 165x3] - 205x5,5,5,4
Leg Press - 360x8,8,7,7
RDL - 255x10, 205x9,9,8
Single Leg Ext - 50x12/12, 10/10, 40x12/12, 12/12

Time - 90mins

Squats - These wernt too bad.

Leg Press - Loaded a bit much weight but was too lazy to get up and change the plates so i kept going and didnt do too bad.

RDL - Miscalculated and piled on too much. No way was i going to get to RR with that much, so i dropped weight and tried to focus on 60sec RI and increasing tempo from 2/0/2 to 3/0/2. Tempo i managed to do fairly well, but couldnt manage RI. Oh well, now i know what to focus on.

Leg Exit - reduced weight to get to max rr for all sets, but i think i can increase it back up.

Good wo and legs are plenty sore today. Though i didnt do too well for time, considering this wo is 2 sets shorter than the previous one.  However there was ~10mins 'waiting for equipment' time wasted.  

Felt skinny when i got to the gym. Even though it has been only a week, the regular guys looked like they got a lot bigger during the week


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Felt skinny huh? That sucks, I think?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Felt skinny huh? That sucks, I think?


Well, it's just a frame of mind. Opposite of when people 'feel' fat.  Though someone who feels fat would love to feel skinny. But i've been skinny all my life. I'm happy to put on weight. The good kind of weight


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha, growing up I was on the fat side so I like being leaner. But its very easy for me to put on fat if I am not careful and thus I am on a cut, haha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2007)

*Upper A - 30jan07 (week1)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 45x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 105x5,5,5,5
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,8
Hammer low incline Press - 35x10, 45x8, 60x6, 50x9
Chin Up's - bwx9,5,6,7
OH Tri extn - 60x9, 65x8,8
EZ BB Skul curshers - 50x10, 55x8,7
Pushdwons - dropsets 15reps, 12reps

Time - 85mins

Rows - I could have got to max rr for a set or two, but decided to keep it to 5 reps.

Pulldowns - these were good. I'll increase weigt a bit next week.

Press - This was totally a trial set. Next week I'll start at 55's. That should be about right.

Chin Ups - These are going to be a loooong time comming to 12 reps  Though i kept a strict 60sec ri and 2/0/3 tempo for the first 3 sets, but had to take a 2-3 min RI before doing the last set and tempo was not as slow.

OH Extn - these were ok.

Skull crushers - These wernt too bad, though i should do better.

Pushdowns - threw in a couple of pushdown dropsets just for the heck of it 

Good wo and in good time. Though I'm going to try and stick to being focussed on the 60sec RI for the all sets except the first two.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha, growing up I was on the fat side so I like being leaner. But its very easy for me to put on fat if I am not careful and thus I am on a cut, haha.


I've always been skinny and trying to put on weight.  But i have to do it wisely i have typical 'male pattern fatness' ... it all clumps in the middle!  If it was more evenly distributed over me, i probably wouldnt mind very much.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha, I have very little problem with the midsection except the good old love handles, dont ya just love em?!?!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha, I have very little problem with the midsection except the good old love handles, dont ya just love em?!?!


Damn! Lucky you! For most guys, the midsection is the problem area. And love handles? ... ahh .. dont get me started on those!


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha Those do suck!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2007)

*Lower B - 01feb07 (week1)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 295x5,5,5,4
Hamstring press - 270x8,8,8,8
Front Squats - 115x10, 105x5,9,9
BB Split Squats - 85x10/10, 10/10, 10/9, 10/8

Time - 85mins

Good wo in good time. Wasnt sure of doing well as quads still sore a bit from Mondays wo. Also upper abs hurt from Tuesdays wo. Dont know what i did, but it was a bit painful when flexed or if i applied pressure with my hand. But neither hindered the wo.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Squats and deads same wo, ouch for sure.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squats and deads same wo, ouch for sure.


oooh.. it was painful


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 4, 2007)

*Upper B - 02feb07 (week1)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x5,5,5,4
BB OH Press - 95x7,6,6,6
RG Seated Rows - 100x10, 140x10,9,9
Dips - bw x12, bw+25 x7,8,7
EZ BB Curls - 70x8x 80x8, 85x7
DB Hammer Curls - 35x8,7,7

Time - 75mins

Good wo and in good time. Still have to get used to the weights to get to max rr for most exercises. I plan to keep a strict focus on 60sec RI and tempo for the latter exercises in the hope that will improve my conditioning.  

So i recieved my order of XPAND from xtremenutrition.com. I'm nearly finished with the grape in the office during weekdays and will switch to orange next. So i decided to start on Grape at home on weekends just for a difference. AARGH! it was terrible!  now i understand all those comments that said grape tasted terrible. I've had 2 tubs of grape so far. One from a store here that used to carry it and another from bb.com. Both had a nice grape taste and i didnt mind it at all. But this new tub is plenty barf worthy. The previous 2 tubs has a silver coloured seal under the cap. But this one has a white paper seal with  'sealed for your protection' printed on it. So i guess maybe it is a different batch or maybe they changed the formula. Either way, it is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 5, 2007)

aha! So i guess xtremenutrition.com has old grape stock. the MFG date was 05/05 and exp 05/08, where as the one from bb.com that i use in the office is MFG 06/06 and exp 06/09.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmmm.... I actually really like the grape flavour!  Both the old and new stuff... It took a while to get used to - but now I crave it!  I also just got a cherry lemonade and will start that when my current stock runs out!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 6, 2007)

The new grape is good, I crave it as well . But the old one will take a bit to get used to  . I guess that will happen once i get started on it. Cherry Limeade? Lucky you.. i havent seen that or the Pina Colada in stores here or on bb.com or bn.com  Only on the Dymatize site, but it is twice the price on there . Crooks!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lower A - 05feb07 (week2)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 205x6,6,5,5
Leg Press - 360x8,8,8,8
RDL - 205x10,10,10,10
Single Leg Ext - 50x 12/12, 12/12, 24, 12/12

Time - 75mins

Good wo and in great time! got an extra rep or two out on almost every set. But hips feel a bit strained today.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2007)

Ya I just got a new batch of stuff from Xtremesports .. it's all old. My first time I ordered the regular xpand I got the tropical berry.. and it was a bit weird, it had all that caffeine .. but for my new order I got the orange and cherry limeade flavors in the regular xpand ... I think they're the first formulation, it has 0 cals per scoop, the bottle says it's a "breakthrough" and it has no added B vitmains or anything..

But it's super cheap ordering from them so I'm going to continue  .. I got 7.5lbs of isolate whey + 4 things of xpand for $315 !


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2007)

Tell me what the mfg/exp date for the cheery one is when you get it. If it is new, I'll try it. My gym moved the supp store to a smaller version next to the reception. I saw they had energized xpand and asked how much (to do a price check). They said it was $79.99  i always knew they were a rip off. No wonder they didnt do well with the bigger store.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2007)

*Upper B - 06feb07 (week2)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 45x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 107.5x5,5,5,5
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,7
NG DB Incline Press - 55x10,9,6,5
Chin Ups - bwX10,6,5,5
DB OH Tri Extn - 65x8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 55x12,10,8
Pushdowns (dropset) - 12, 12

Time - 90mins

Good wo, but didnt do too well for time. I felt i would at the beginning, but things slowed down. Though there was ~7-10mins waiting around for equipment.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2007)

*Lower B - 08feb07 (week2)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 295x6,5,5,5
Hamstring Press - 290x8,8,8,8
Front Squats - 95x10,8,8,8
BB Split Squats - 85x12/12, 12/8, 12/9, 12/9

Time - 70mins

Good wo in excellent time! Towards of the end of the previous routine i felt that my conditioning has improved a bit as i was able to do the wo in 5-10mins less than what i started with. So even though, for example, this wo is a only 1set/14reps less than the previous Lower B (and had 1 unilat exercise here whereas the previous one has 2 unilat exercises), i did it in about 25 mins less time! The previous one took ~90-95mins I def must be getting better, or so i hope.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey sorry! I keep forgetting to tell ya the mfg/exp on that cherry limeade! I forget everytime I"m on here.
The mfg is 10/05 and the exp is 10/08

Ps great workout! Nearly 300lbs on the deadlifts, Hells ya! Also thats great news to hear about your conditioning!
How is everything else though? Work still a bit busier or has that slowed down?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hey sorry! I keep forgetting to tell ya the mfg/exp on that cherry limeade! I forget everytime I"m on here.
> The mfg is 10/05 and the exp is 10/08


Thnaks for the info. Did you try it? if so, how does it taste?



Tom_B said:


> Ps great workout! Nearly 300lbs on the deadlifts, Hells ya! Also thats great news to hear about your conditioning!
> How is everything else though? Work still a bit busier or has that slowed down?


Thanks  Yea, work still busy. not as much as a couple of months ago, but busy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2007)

*Upper B - 09feb07 (week2)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x5, 135x3] - 180x6,6,5,4
BB OH Press - 95x8,6,5,3
RG Seated Cable rows - 140x10,9,9,6
Dips - bw+25 x12,9,7,7
EZ BB Curls - 85x8,8,8
DB Hammer Curls - 35x 9/9/, 9/9, 8/8
DB Curls 2 dropsets - 12,12

Time  - 95mins

Not that great a wo. lost reps on OH press and Cable rows and i was a bit slow so this took longer than usual.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2007)

Nope haven't tried it out yet .. I got the orange and cherry limeade flavors, and decided to try the orange first. SOOO good, so much better than tropical berry! I can't wait to try the cherry limeade though


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Adrian!  

Your workouts are looking FANTASTIC! DAMN - you are benching 1.5 x me! 

When did you get so strong? I seem to have missed it?! LOL!!.... Anyway - VERY impressive!! 

 



Tom_B said:


> Nope haven't tried it out yet .. I got the orange and cherry limeade flavors, and decided to try the orange first. SOOO good, so much better than tropical berry! I can't wait to try the cherry limeade though


 
I used to like orange... but now my favourite is grape [+ choco powder and milk = cherry ripe.... ermmm... use your imagination]! 

I can't wait to open my cherry lemonade either (I have about a week left of my old stuff)...


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Really work on strengthening those rear delts and your pressing movements will shoot up!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Nope haven't tried it out yet .. I got the orange and cherry limeade flavors, and decided to try the orange first. SOOO good, so much better than tropical berry! I can't wait to try the cherry limeade though


Yep Orange is good. I think I'll get the cherry one in my next order.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Adrian!
> 
> Your workouts are looking FANTASTIC! DAMN - you are benching 1.5 x me!
> 
> When did you get so strong? I seem to have missed it?! LOL!!.... Anyway - VERY impressive!!


Thanks Emma. Hopefully I'll get better at it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Really work on strengthening those rear delts and your pressing movements will shoot up!


Cool thanks for that tip. I'll have to bring in something like reverse pec dec back in the next routine.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Those and some nice DB Rows, I am sure you do those anyways.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 11, 2007)

With the current routine the I dropped DB rows. But they will be back for the next one when i change things around!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 13, 2007)

*Lower A - 12feb07 (week3)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 205x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 365x8,8,7,6
SLDL's - 215x8,10,10,10
Single leg ext - 50x 12/12, 60x 12/12, 10/10, 10/10

Time - 75mins

Another good wo in good time. Got to max rr on squats but most reps wernt smooth so i'll do the same weight next week again. Tried and OH grip for SLDL's but grip wouldn't hold so went back to mixed grip.

I finished the NOZ last week and have been doing regular xpand after wo's for the past week. I noticed that i am not so energised after a wo, which is a good thing considering i need to go to bed soon thereafter. Where as on NOZ i did have trouble falling asleep.

There was a thread where in Jodi suggested Black Star Labs -  Go! product. They are having a sale on their site for $10/200g tub! Considering giving it a try, just to try something different. 

edit: on second thoughts, the ingredients in xpand do look better.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2007)

*Upper A - 14feb07 (week3)*

Suported T-Bar rows - [wu-45x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 107.5x6,6,5,5
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,7
NG DB Low Incline Press - 55x8,8,8,7
Chin Ups - bw X8,8,5,7
DB OH Tri entn - 70x8,8,6
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 55x11,9,7
Pushdowns (dropset) - 12,12

Time - 85mins

Good wo. But dosent seem i am doing well for time on the upper wo's . So maybe i am not really that much improved in my revovery/conditioning and the improvement in time on the Lower wo's may be more of a result of the change in the routine layout  Lets see if i can focus on the Upper B wo on fri and improve on ri/time.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 205x6,6,6,6
> Leg Press - 365x8,8,7,6
> SLDL's - 215x8,10,10,10
> Single leg ext - 50x 12/12, 60x 12/12, 10/10, 10/10
> ...



GO is not a creatine product.  It's an energy and mental awareness product


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2007)

Jodi said:


> GO is not a creatine product.  It's an energy and mental awareness product


Thanks for the clarification, Jodi. I did overlook that fact


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2007)

*Lower B - 15feb07 (week3)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 295x6,6,6,6
Hamstring Press - 300x8,8,8,8
Front Squats - 95x10,10,10,10
Stationary Lunges - 85x12/12, 12/10, 12/9, 12/9

Time - 90mins

So while i did get to max rr on DL's, i did take longer (3-4mins) RI. This resulted in a longer wo. So maybe I am not that much improved on recovery/conditioning, it might just be the setup of the routine  

This wo will be a lot tougher next week as i got to max rr on 3 of the 4 exercises, so weights would have to increase on them  

Lately i dont feel too energized for a wo or rested when i wake up in the mornings. Maybe i need to up the xpand?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Deadlifts!!!

If you want more conditioning/short workouts why do you have the RI's so long? 3-4 minutes is crazy long.. I never go over 2..
Just start to reduce the RI's on your exercises, even if it means reducing the weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Great Deadlifts!!!


Thanks. Next week 300! 



Tom_B said:


> If you want more conditioning/short workouts why do you have the RI's so long? 3-4 minutes is crazy long.. I never go over 2..
> Just start to reduce the RI's on your exercises, even if it means reducing the weight.


The 3-4 mins is for the first exercise, which i try to do 'heavy' lifts. The second is 2mins and the rest i try and stick to 60-90secs.


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Fill me in on a hamstring press?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fill me in on a hamstring press?


It is a 'high' leg press. Feet higher on the plate.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

*Upper B - 16feb07 (week3)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,5,5
DB OH press - 45x8,8,5,5
RG Seated cable rows - 140x10,10,9,8
Dips - bw+25 X12,9,8,6
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,7,5
Hammer Curls - 35x10/10, 9/9, 8/8
DB Curls (dropset) - 12,11

Time - 100mins  

I dont know where time went on this routine. RI wasnt bad, but i was slow between exercises.

Been weighing in at ~160 for the past 3 weeks and thinking about increasing clas a bit. But considering that waist has gone up .25", i dont feel like it. Most demotivating


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Well bench is goin up isnt it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well bench is goin up isnt it?


Yes, main lifts (bench, squats and rows) have gone up in terms of reps, if not weight. So i guess that translates to progress. But it is really annoying me that bw isnt doing so well.


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah whenever the waist starts to expand it never makes you feel to good. But could you imagine if you werent doing any weight lifting at all? The old waist maybe quadruple that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah whenever the waist starts to expand it never makes you feel to good. But could you imagine if you werent doing any weight lifting at all? The old waist maybe quadruple that!


Well, in my case I'm guessing not as I've always been the skinny-fat type. That only makes the ol' paunch more noticeable


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 20, 2007)

*Lower A - 19feb07 (week4)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 205x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 365x8,8,8,7
RDL - 220x10,10,9,6
Single Leg Press - 60x 12/12, 11/11, 11/11, 11/11

Time - 85mins

Not a bad wo. but i was a bit tired. Since there are no public holidays in Jan/feb the company closes on 19feb as a Family day. So i had the day off. But it was anything but relaxing. I had to go to the post office to pick up my multis. For some reason my stuff comes at the post office which is 25mins away, so that was about an hour of walking. After that i decided to go for a movie. But this one wasn't playing at any of the theaters close by that i usually go to. So i took a walk, as the cold snap had ended, to another one. Thats ~55mins each way. Came home had my prewo shake and headed to the gym, which is ~25mins away. So after about 3.5 hrs of walking around, a leg wo! After all that walking, i wasn't sure how the wo would turn out to be, but it wasnt bad at all.

Movie i saw was 'Ghost Rider' it is an ok movie. Not great. If you dont see it, you wouldnt have missed anything great. Noticed a few screw ups in the movie. Biggest one was when Nicholas Cage is getting a wound on his  shoulder sewn because he got stabbed with a 3" knife. But less than 10mins prior to that, he got crushed between 2 trucks and survived! 

Havent posted funnies in a long time, here is one from the latest episode of Family Guy. Stewie 'discovers' tanning and gets addicted to it. He gets into a tanning bed and asks Brian to wake him up after 15mins. Brian forgets and wakes him up after 6 hours. Stewie gets a bad case of sunburn. The next day he is in the bathroom peeling dead skin off his body and Brian walks in.
Brian: Oh oh!!.. what are you doing.. ewww!!
Stewie (peels a piece of skin off his arm and waves it in front of Brian's face): Here Brian, want a piece of Stewie jerky?
Brian: Ugh thats gross.
Stewie peels a piece off his stomach and a black dot is visible.
Brian: Oh .. whats that? 
Stewie:what?
Brian: That .. that mark.. it looks like
Stewie: what?
Brian: ummm.. the 'C' word
Stewie: what? WHAT! .. WHATS THAT GOT TO DO WITH ANYTHING?
Brian: errm.. Cancer
Stewie: wha.. oh uh ohhh.. ahh.. never mind.. oohh Caaancer????


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Solid workout BMU, looking good. Also longest entry I have seen you post in your journal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Adrian! Sorry I disappeared.... Hope you are ok?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Solid workout BMU, looking good. Also longest entry I have seen you post in your journal.


Thanks DD.  actually i usually have long-ish posts... bit of a blabber mouth?  in  person i dont say much, actually  .. but since mid last year, i've been moved to a long project at work which is keeping me busier than usual, so my posts got shorter


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Adrian! Sorry I disappeared.... Hope you are ok?


Hey Emma, I'm good. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2007)

*Upper A - 20feb07 (week4)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 45x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 107.5x6,6,6,6
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,7,8
NG Low Incline press - 55x10,9,8,7
Chin Ups - bw X9,6,7,6
DB Oh Tri Extn - 70x8,8,8
EZ BB Sull crushers- 55x12,11,8
Pushdowns (dropset) - 12,12

Time - 95mins

Rows - Got +1rep on 3rd and 4th set. Might increase weight next week.

Pulldowns - got to max rr, but will try the same weight next week. ROM got shortned a bit on the latter reps.

Inc Press - mixed results

Chin Ups - mixed results again

Tri Extn - +2 reps on the 3rd set and got to max rr. However there was a 5 min wait for equipment, so that must have contributed to better pweformance.

Skull Crushers - Dont know why i was aiming for 12 reps when it should have been 10 reps. But didnt do badly, so I'll increase the weight next week.

Pushdowns - same ol, same ol.

Good wo, but it was one of those days where i felt like just ditching this whole gym thing and going home, lie on the couch and watch TV.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Married With Children - Al's car gets stolen and he calls to report it. No one wants to take his claim. Finally he gets and officer on the line.
Al: Hello.. Officer.. I'd like to report a ... um .. kidnapping ....... well about 4 feet tall... 5 feet wide..... belches gas from the rear and weighs about 2 tons ............... No! not Oprah!! ........... NO! not Delta Burke, who'd want to kidnap her?!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I like your routine BMU, very nice. Triceps laggin? Seen some extra tri work in there.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like your routine BMU, very nice. Triceps laggin? Seen some extra tri work in there.


Thanks DD. I'm trying to give arms a bit of a focus and yes tris seem to be lagging a bit. I've tried the 'no arm work' routines in the past but i think throwing some arm work in is a good thing especially since I'm looking for size. I know it looks a bit much by itself, but I do Bis and Tris each once a week only. So overall it isnt that much


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I always think if I am looking to put some size on my arms some direct arm work is good, in moderation of course.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2007)

*Lower B - 22feb07 (week4)*

No wo today. Since the last lower wo, my right foot has been hurting. It hurts on the outer side between the small toe and heel. It was pretty painful on and off the past couple of days. I dont know what/how it happened. I thought it would be ok to workout  yesterday but it still hurt. I had my pwo shake with me and even went to the subway stop at the gym and got off there. But i changed my mind and decided to play it safe and took the opposite train and went home. Oh well. Not like i miss a lot of wo's and better safe than sorry. Hopefully for the next lower wo, it'll be A-OK.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2007)

*Upper B - 23feb07 (week4)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6,5
BB OH Press - 95x8,8,7,6
RG Cable Rows - 140x10,10,10,8
Dips - bw+25 X12,10,9,7
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,8,7
DB Hammer Curls - 35x10/10, 9/9, 8/8
DB Curls (dropset) - 12

Time - 85mins

Bench - +1 rep on 3rd set. didnt make it for the 6th rep on the last set. Hopefully next week.

OH Press - a couple of extra reps. But i had to chest with these. Bent my knees and straightned them to push up the weight.

Rows - +1 rep on the 3rd set. These kill me with the 60sec ri.

Dips  - +1rep

BB Curls - +1rep on 2nd set and +2reps on the 3rd set. 

Hammer curls - same ol same ol

Good wo, but i was feeling wiped out. took a few mins between rows dips and curls. By the end, i was feeling too tired to bother doing the second dropset, so i decided to call it quits for the day. On a good note, foot is feeling much better and should be fine for mondays Lower wo.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2007)

good to hear your foot is feeing better!   Is it a muscle pain? Bone pain? Does it hurt when you walk or is it constant? Are you walking in old crappy shoes? 

Your workouts are looking fantastic!  
Your dedication is obvious - and you are getting results...
Your strength is increasing significantly - it is really impressive to watch... 

Re arm work - what you are doing looks fine and certainly not excessive... if you were doing an arms day on TOP of your workouts... ermmm... then you might be a *little* keen... but at the moment what you are doing looks GREAT! [and you are obviously getting results... so stick to it!  ]


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> good to hear your foot is feeing better!   Is it a muscle pain? Bone pain? Does it hurt when you walk or is it constant? Are you walking in old crappy shoes?


Thanks, Emma. It was hard to tell if it was muscle or bone pain. But i would guess muscle. Anyway, today seems like it is almost healed and should be ok for tomorrows lower wo.



Emma-Leigh said:


> Your workouts are looking fantastic!
> Your dedication is obvious - and you are getting results...
> Your strength is increasing significantly - it is really impressive to watch...


 I try... need to keep trying .. my 'spring chicken' days have long past 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Re arm work - what you are doing looks fine and certainly not excessive... if you were doing an arms day on TOP of your workouts... ermmm... then you might be a *little* keen... but at the moment what you are doing looks GREAT! [and you are obviously getting results... so stick to it!  ]


It has been many a year since i had an 'arm day' wo.  So far with the current level, i am seeing results.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 27, 2007)

*Lower A - 27feb07 (week5)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 165x3] - 205x6, 210x5,4,4
Leg press - 365x8,8,8,8
RDL - 215x10,10,10,9
Single Leg Ext - 60x 12/12, 12/12, 11/11, 11/11

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2007)

*Upper A - 27feb07 (week5)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 45x6, 65x4, 80x3] - 110x6,4,5,5
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,8
NG Low incline Bench - 55x10,10,7,7
Chin Ups - bw X10,8,7,7
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,7,6
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 40x10,8,5
Pushdowns (dropsets) - 12,12

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2007)

*Lower B - 01mar07 (week5)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 300x6,5,4,4
Hamstring Press - 310x8,8,8,8
Front Squats - 100x10,8,8,8
BB Stationary Lunges - 65x12/12, 12/12, 12/11, 12/10

Time - 75mins

Wo was done in  better time and weights/reps are up. But I wasnt feeling  enthusiastic about it. Increased weights on DL's to get to 300, and could have gotten a couple of reps more overall but didnt feel like pushing myself too hard. Lately I'm not feeling the love for DL's.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 3, 2007)

You DL'ed 300# for reps?!  DAMN Adrian! That is IMPRESSIVE! 

How is your foot feeling? Better?



ps: I have to keep remembering what you call a hamstring press! To me a hamstring press is this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> You DL'ed 300# for reps?!  DAMN Adrian! That is IMPRESSIVE!


Thanks Emma. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> How is your foot feeling? Better?


Foot is back to normal (thank god!). So it must have been only some muscle strain. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> ps: I have to keep remembering what you call a hamstring press! To me a hamstring press is this.


 oop! i guess I've been using the wrong terminology. I think I'll call it 'high leg press' from now on.


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

DL's went up!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2007)

*Upper B - 02mar07 (week5)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,5,5
BB OH Press - 95x8,8,8,7
RG Seated cable rows - 140x10,10,10,10
Dips - bw+25 x12,11,8,8
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,8,7
DB Hammer Curls - 35x 10/10, 9/9, 8/8
DB Curls (dropset) - 12,12

Time - 90mins

Bench - I so wanted to get that last rep on the last set to increase weight next week, but ended up loosing a rep on the 3rd set instead  

OH Press - +1 rep on 3rd and 4th set. But I have to cheat (bend knees and push up to lift off) on most reps to get there. Not hapopy about that.

Rows - +1 rep on last set. Will increase weight next week.

Dips  - +1rep on the 2nd set but -1rep on the 3rd set.

Curls - same ol. no change.

While reps were up for a lot of sets, wo took slightly longer than usual.

This wo marks the halfway mark of this routine. I havent put on a pound during these 5 weeks and have been hovering between 160.2 and 160.8. So it is time to increase cals a bit. As usual, my waist will see an increase when i increase cals


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> DL's went up!!!


They sure did!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2007)

300lb Deadlift?! Adrian your a tank!!! Your deadlifts just keep increasing! And that weight was more on the 'lighter' side for you??
God If I could get my Deadlifts up to 300, I'd be soooo happy!

For the OH Presses - why not do them seated? Takes out the cheating aspect.

Also don't worry too much about the increase in calories, your waist will be fine! Just think even if your waist is increase, so will your arms, your chest, your back, YOUR LEGS! Focus on the positive of the bulk! hahaha we all have to get a little fat at some points in our lives!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> 300lb Deadlift?! Adrian your a tank!!! Your deadlifts just keep increasing! And that weight was more on the 'lighter' side for you??
> God If I could get my Deadlifts up to 300, I'd be soooo happy!


Thanks Tom.  I'm sure you'll get to 300 and more.



Tom_B said:


> For the OH Presses - why not do them seated? Takes out the cheating aspect.


I'm deliberately cheating so that i can do the extra reps. But i should slowly try to get more reps without cheating.



Tom_B said:


> Also don't worry too much about the increase in calories, your waist will be fine! Just think even if your waist is increase, so will your arms, your chest, your back, YOUR LEGS! Focus on the positive of the bulk! hahaha we all have to get a little fat at some points in our lives!


yep, not to mention my


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Hum.....I am going to look into each persons journal and see what they are doing to get their deads to go up, I need to get mine up!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hum.....I am going to look into each persons journal and see what they are doing to get their deads to go up, I need to get mine up!


Did you find any useful tips?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 6, 2007)

*Lower A - 06mar07 (week6)*

ATG back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 145x4, 175x3] - 210x6,5,4,4
Leg Press - 370x8,8,8,8
SLDL/RDL - 215x10,10,10,10
Single Leg Extn - 60x 12/12, 12/12, 12/12, 12/12

Time - 80mins

Good wo in good time. There was a bit of waiting around for the Leg press. Will have to increase weight on Leg press, SLDL's and leg ext next week


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 7, 2007)

*Upper A - 07mar07 (week6)*

Supported T-Bar Rows - [wu - 35x5, 45x4, 65x3, 80x3] - 110x6,5,5,4
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,8
NG Incline Press - 55x10,10,8,8
Chin Ups - bw X11,8,7,6
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,7
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 60x9,7,5
Pushdowns (dropset) - 15,12


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Chin Ups - bw X11,8,7,6



Nice!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice!


Thanks . With a 60sec RI those are though. They are also supposed to be with a 2/0/3 tempo, but that aint happening.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow - fantastic workouts in here Adrian!! Damn!! 

How are things going? Any chance of those piccies!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Wow - fantastic workouts in here Adrian!! Damn!!


Thanks Emma 



Emma-Leigh said:


> How are things going? Any chance of those piccies!


Piccies should get done towards end next month


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2007)

*Lower B - 08mar07 (week6)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 215x3] - 300x6,5,5,5
High Leg Press - 320x8,8,8,7
BB Front Squats - 100x10,8,8,8
BB Stationary Squats - 65x 12/12, 12/9, 12/7, 12/8

Time - 80mins

Average wo. Got +1 rep on the 3rd and 4th set of DL's. Increased weight for leg press and got +1rep on the 2nd set for front squats, but lost a couple of reps on stationary squats.


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

You think those deads are about to go up again? I always feel like I can tell right before they do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> You think those deads are about to go up again? I always feel like I can tell right before they do.


I have a feeling they might. But i think I'll stop short of a rep or so on the last set and increase it the week after.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 10, 2007)

*Upper B - 09mar07 (week6)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6,5
BB OH Press - 95x8,8,8,7
RG Seated Cable rows - 145x10,10,10,8
Dips - bw+25x12,12,9,9
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,8,7
Hammer curls - 35x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
DB Curls (dropset) - 12,12

Time-90mins

Average wo. Got back that lost rep on bench and an extra rep on the last set. Thought i would get to max rr, but didnt make it. OH press failed at the same point again. But this time was with less cheat reps. Rows up 5 lbs and did surprisingly well, cant remember if there was too much cheating, though. +1 rep on dips. EZ Curls failed at the same point as last week, but hammers got to max rr. Not sure how I'll manage swinging  up those 40's next week.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

BTW, no useful tips yet! I think some people are just good at deads and some are not, and that is me!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 13, 2007)

*Lower A - 12mar07 (week7)*

ATG Back squats - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 175x3] - 210x6,5,5,5
Leg Press - 375x8,8,7,7
RDL - 220x10,10,9,9
Single Leg ext - 70x 12/12, 10/10, 10/10, 9/9

Time - 80mins

Good wo. increased reps on squats and weights and reps on the remaining. However tempo wasnt as slow as usual. Need to focus on that next week.

Busy at the office. This is how I've been in the last couple of days ->


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Busy at the office. This is how I've been in the last couple of days ->


Hee hee heee.... 

Eeerrmm...  sorry.... 


 


Workouts look great adrian!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hee hee heee....
> 
> Eeerrmm...  sorry....






Emma-Leigh said:


> Workouts look great adrian!


Thanks Emma.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2007)

*Upper A - 13mar07 (week7)*

Sup T-Bar Rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 110x6,5,5,5
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,8
NG low Incline Press - 55x10,10,9,8
Chin Ups - bw X11,9,7,6
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,6
EZ BB Skull Curshers - 60x10,10,10
Pushdowns (dropset) - 12,12

Time - 100mins

Wo was good and all exercises had increased reps except OH tri extn where i lost 1 rep on the last set. Best increase was on skull crushers. I finally figured out to hold my shoulders flat on the bench and got +3 on the second set and +5 reps on the 3rd to get to max rr. But in increase in reps could also be due to the longer wait time between some sets.


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work on the chinups! I like the numbers there alot!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Adrian! 

I know this is really random, but you are the first person I thought of when my friend told me this: Extreme fitness has purchased ALL the bally's in the GTA, and are going to close a bunch of them down because they're not making enough money. It may not effect yours because it's in a pretty good location, but be on the look out just in case 

P.S. Popeye's bought Sports Nutrition Depot...what is this world coming to!?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on the chinups! I like the numbers there alot!


Thanks DD!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2007)

jaim91 said:


> Hey Adrian!
> 
> I know this is really random, but you are the first person I thought of when my friend told me this: Extreme fitness has purchased ALL the bally's in the GTA, and are going to close a bunch of them down because they're not making enough money. It may not effect yours because it's in a pretty good location, but be on the look out just in case


Hey Jamie!

 Well, a while back 'Bloor Valley Club' baught all the Bally gyms. I guess they sold or got baught by Extreme Fitness since then. But yeah, i dont think the one i go to will close. They are doing well and are pretty busy.



jaim91 said:


> P.S. Popeye's bought Sports Nutrition Depot...what is this world coming to!?


I figured something was going on. I was there a few weeks ago and asked about something i saw on their website and the guy said that the web site and they are not 'together' anymore.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2007)

*Lower B - 17mar07 (week7)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 300x6,5,5,5
high Leg press - 320x9,8,8,8
Front Squats - 100x10,10,9,9
BB Stationary lunges - 85x 12/12, 12/11, 12/10, 10/10


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 17, 2007)

*Upper B - 16mar07 (week7)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6,5
BB OH press - 95x8,8,8,8
RG Seated Cable rows - 145x10,10,9,8
Dips - bw+25 X12,12,10,7
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,7,6
DB Hammers - 40x 9/9, 8/8, 7/7
DB Curls (dropset) - 12,12

Time - 90mins

Average wo. got stuck at bench at the same point. Been doing these weights on bench since the beginning od the routine and have yet to break through. Got to max rr on OH press. This time i tried breathing at the top and bottom of the movement which might have left me less fatigued. lost a rep on cable rows, but did them with a slower tempo than previously. Dips were mixed results. Lost a rep on 2nd and 3rd set of curls, but did well on hammers with 40's. Almost didnt want to do the curl dropset, but pushed through anyway.

Not a very enthuastic wo. Thinking about skipping a wo next week. Back was a bit sore after this wo. usually i dotn feel any soreness (upper or lower) until the next day. So that was a bit strange.


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

That bench will be around 200 for 6 really soon huh?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> That bench will be around 200 for 6 really soon huh?


I'm hoping. It been at that weight since the beginning of this routine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lower A - 21mar07 (week8)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 145x4, 175x3] - 210x6,6,6,6
Leg press - 375x8,8,8,8
RDL - 220x10,10,10,9
Single leg ext - 70x 12/12, 12/11, 11/11, 11/11

Time - 80mins


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

ahh my double leg extension is only 80 haha
your one leg demolishes me haha


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2007)

*Upper A - 21mar07 (week8)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 110x6,6,5,5
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,8
NG Low incline press - 55x10,10,9,9
Chin Up's - bw X11,8,8,6
DB OH Tri extn - 75x8,8,7
EZ BB Skull crushers - 65x8,7,6
Pushdowns (dropset) - 12,12

Time - 90mins

Was chatting a bit with this woman who works out at the gym who says she was a pro BBer. She is pretty strong from the weights i have seen her move. So she was giving me some tips

she: You are strong I've seen the weights you do when you were doing squats the other day.
me:yeah, i try 
she: your weights are good. just go down upto parallel
me:well, from what i read going only to parallel puts more stress on your knees.
she:i dont go all the way down as i go off balance a bit.
me: ah. i guess that would mean that your posterior chain is weak and your heels come off the floor when you go down?
she: (i dont remember her reply)
she:well the weights you move are good. I've seen most other people *shakes her head*
me: i gotta work them i need the size.
she: well you know whats best for putting on weight?
me: what would that be?
she:bananas!
me: oh?
she:yep just blend  some bananas and have them before you wo. 
me: i eat a banana everyday before my wo. but if i blend them in the morning will they stay good until later in the day?
she:blend them and put them in the fridge at the office. Dont have that artificial stuff (pointing to my shake) because when you stop having it you will get fat.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Been sooo busy at the office the past couple of days ->


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> ahh my double leg extension is only 80 haha
> your one leg demolishes me haha


 First time I've gotten to that weight. took a lotta work


----------



## DontStop (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha Well i dont know what my max weight is but for me to do 15 reps i can only do like 80.
I should test my max tonight


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

From my experience I try not to listen to competing bodybuilders whenever it comes to weight training, seems to me they really dont have that great of form. I know a few that compete and you ought to see their bench and pulldowns! Ridiculous! Suprised their back hasnt gave out yet! Besdies on your squats do whats comfortable for you, to each is definitly own whenever doing certain compound lifts. If going below 90 is comfortable do so, a better range of motion is always best if its pain free! Well maybe not always, but most of the time!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL it's amazing how stupid some of the 'professionals' can be! I do the exact same thing you do, if someone ever comes up to me and starts talking about that shit, I just go along with what their saying to humor them. I'll never forget the day that my gym owner told me that for one day each week I should be eating nothing but apples to 'cleanse' my system, and becuase apples apparently have EVERY SINGLE nutrient and vitamin your body needs it's not actually starving your body


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2007)

*Lower B - 22mar07 (week8)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 300x6,6,5,5
High Leg Press - 340x8,8,8,8
Front Squats - 100x10,10,10,10
BB Split squats - 65x10/10, 12/10, 12/12, 12/12

Time - 85mins

*DontStop* - So how did the max test go?

*Double D* - I totally agree with you. A lot of those big guys do shitty wo's. She was there again last evening with her training buddy. They were doing squats on the smith machine. I casually mentioned in the conversation that better not to use smith for squats as it takes you on a fixed plane, well unless someone has issues. Also the training partner was showing a movement that someone showed him. Doing split squats with the foot in front turned in  I said i would never try that.

*Tom_B* - I do the same i just listen to humor them. She saw me last evening and asked if i did the banana shake. I said i cant remember to do extra stuff in the morning but i do eat a banana before every wo (along with my pre wo shake). Sounds like that woman in your gym has the intelligence of an apple!


----------



## DontStop (Mar 23, 2007)

Gah i havent done my max test yet. I had no energy really yesterday. Stomach ache, headache, all that fun stuff. 
I think i may next week much due to the fact im working all weekend.
I'll keep you posted

also, those look like some pretty impressive deadlifts.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Gah i havent done my max test yet. I had no energy really yesterday. Stomach ache, headache, all that fun stuff.
> I think i may next week much due to the fact im working all weekend.
> I'll keep you posted


 Well, hope you feel better soon.



DontStop said:


> also, those look like some pretty impressive deadlifts.


Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2007)

So dextrose dosent seem like a popular supp that the stores carry and i dont feel like ordering online and paying for something which costs less than the shipping cost!  

So I'm considering substituting it with ground quick oats. So meals around wo would be as follows.

item - cals | carbs | fat | pro | (complete pro)

*M#4 -Pre wo (~5pm)*
80g Oats	310	54	5	13	
35g ON whey	145	3.5	1.13	27	27
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0	1						
XPAND x2 (before and after wo)	44				
*TOTAL	604	84.5	6.13	41	27*
*
Peri wo shake (~6-6:15 to 7:30-8pm)*
_70g Quick Oats	268	45	4.3	8.75	_ 
40g Skim Milk Powder	144	20.64	0.32	14	14
25g Dymatize IsoWhey	103	0	0	23.75	23.75
*TOTAL	515	65.64	4.62	46.5	37.75*
(Macros in relation to LBM	3.72	0.47	0.03	0.34)

*M#5 - PWO Meal (~8:30-9pm)*
75g cooked brown rice	83	17	0	1.9	
100g veggies	40	10	0	0	
2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0	
85g Beef	126	7.3	3.75	21	21					
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
*TOTAL	359	34.3	16.05	22.9	21*

Any thoughts?

Emma?


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

I see it just says Emma there so no no thoughts from me......haha. I am not one to be giving nutrition advice anyways, but rather taking it. Whats up BMU? Hope your weekend goes well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 24, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> item - cals | carbs | fat | pro | (complete pro)
> *M#4 -Pre wo (~5pm)*
> 80g Oats 310 54 5 13
> 35g ON whey 145 3.5 1.13 27 27
> ...


 
are you having the expand this far out or is it just here for the hell of it? Reason being is that you want this ~ 45 mins before training....



> *Peri wo shake (~6-6:15 to 7:30-8pm)*
> _70g Quick Oats 268 45 4.3 8.75 _
> 40g Skim Milk Powder 144 20.64 0.32 14 14
> 25g Dymatize IsoWhey 103 0 0 23.75 23.75
> ...


Ok - When do you work out in relation to this? Is it from 6.15 to 7.30 that you work out? Or are these both PWO?

*



			M#5 - PWO Meal (~8:30-9pm)
		
Click to expand...

*


> 75g cooked brown rice 83 17 0 1.9
> 100g veggies 40 10 0 0
> 2 tsp olive oil 90 0 10 0
> 85g Beef 126 7.3 3.75 21 21
> ...


*Might want to increase carbs here...*



> Any thoughts? Emma?


I would change the above macro ratio's/ meal times slightly...

But in regards to the dextrose.... Candy.... Yes... seriously.... candy is just as good as dextrose (even better - cause it is tasty...).

Things like:
Pixie Sticks
Sweet-tarts
Spree
Smarties (the candy ones, NOT the chocolate ones)

Other things you could use would be pudding mix (ones where dextrose/ maltodex are the first ingredient... eg: I am currently using this stuff as part of my PWO mix on high carb days... tasty and nutritious... 

Basically - you could do anything that has DEXTROSE, GLUCOSE SYRUP, CORN STARCH, MALTO as the first ingredient.. LOL - you could even try THIS:


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I see it just says Emma there so no no thoughts from me......haha. I am not one to be giving nutrition advice anyways, but rather taking it. Whats up BMU? Hope your weekend goes well.


 Oh no, all input is welcome. Emma is our nutrition Godess, though


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> are you having the expand this far out or is it just here for the hell of it? Reason being is that you want this ~ 45 mins before training....


Well, yes i am having it that early. Before i started on Xpand, i would have my  pre wo shake+banana just before leaving the office (~5pm) for the gym. I tried having Xpand along with it, but I thought it would be better to keep them apart. I guess I should have the shake+banana @~4:30 and the Xpand just before i leave at 5pm. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> Ok - When do you work out in relation to this? Is it from 6.15 to 7.30 that you work out? Or are these both PWO?


On an ideal day, I leave at around 5pm and by the time i get to the gym and get started it is ~6-6:15 and wo until 7:30-7:45. And then get home around 8-8:15 and have the regular xpand. M#5 is ~8:45-9. Then M#6 (250g cottage cheese+30g walnuts) ~9:45-10, which is a bit close but need to leave some time before bed else i cant sleep. And bed at 11pm.



Emma-Leigh said:


> *Might want to increase carbs here...*


I'll do that. Since I was eating all those cals in a short time (as explained above) i didnt increase them, but I'll increase them. 



Emma-Leigh said:


> I would change the above macro ratio's/ meal times slightly...


What would you suggest?



Emma-Leigh said:


> But in regards to the dextrose.... Candy.... Yes... seriously.... candy is just as good as dextrose (even better - cause it is tasty...).
> 
> Things like:
> Pixie Sticks
> ...


   wow! all that yummy stuff! I should look for some. I'm sure i can find some. 

p.s. that link shows bath soap and shoes, but I'm sure you dont eat those pwo, unless there is something you are not telling us   I guess you meant the 'Food&Sweets' page. Some yummy stuff there!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2007)

*Upper B - 24mar07 (week8)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6,5
BB Oh Press - 95x8,8,8,8
RG Seated cable rows - 145x10,10,9,8
Dips - bw+25 X12,12,10,10
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,8,5
DB Hammer curls - 40x7/7, 7/7, 7/7
DB Curls (2/0/3) - 25x12,12

Time - 95mins

I took slightly longer than 2 mins RI and almost got the bar up for the last set/rep on the bench. I was able to rack the right side but missed the pin by about an inch on the left. After struggling for a sec or two, I had to rack that side on the lower pin. The problem is not so much arm strength as it is shoulder. After retracting my shoulders, my right shoulder stays firmly on the bench while repping. But the left one is a bit 'loose' and tends to move out of its grove and this makes some reps a bit wobbly on the left side. I guess i needs to focus more on the left shoulder. 

Anyway, there was a guy who wanted the bench and asked to work in with me, but he was busy reading the newspaper to notice (he was one of those do-a-set/read-newspaper, repeat). By the time he noticed and came to help, i had already racked the bar at its lopsided position. Oh well, maybe next week I'll get that darn last rep.  

The rest of the wo was as usual. OH Press did the same weights but with a lot less push press reps. Rows didnt improve. Dips got an extra rep. BB Curls lost a rep on the last set. Hammers more or less the same and switched dropset curls for slow tempo curls at the end. Even 25 DB's were hard at that point.  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

So this wo complets 8 weeks. I guess I've accumulated some fatigue on this high volume routine. But I'm going to give it another 2 weeks.   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Found a bag of long grain white rice in the corner of the kitchen. Decided to make some the the past week to finish it up. Ooh .. missed the nice fluffy texture and sooo much less bloat!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Oh no, all input is welcome. Emma is our nutrition Godess, though



No doubt about that!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 24, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Well, yes i am having it that early. Before i started on Xpand, i would have my pre wo shake+banana just before leaving the office (~5pm) for the gym. I tried having Xpand along with it, but I thought it would be better to keep them apart. I guess I should have the shake+banana @~4:30 and the Xpand just before i leave at 5pm.


For the xpand - ideally you should have it ~ 30-45 mins pre.... reason being is that the caffiene and the NO reactor things take time to work - and they are at their 'peak effect' at about 45-60 mins... so if you have them too far out you 'miss the pump/energy' boat.

If your 'pre-workout' shake thing is at 4.30pm then that is a fair way-away from your workout too... so I would have fats in that... Adding ~10g fats (eg: pb) will help increase the duration of the energy effect... I would also decrease carbs slightly... 0.5 x lean is fine... For protein - 0.25 to 0.35 x lean mass [at least 0.25 x complete].... So something like 65-70g carbs, 35g protein, 15g fats (~ 550 cals)



> On an ideal day, I leave at around 5pm and by the time i get to the gym and get started it is ~6-6:15 and wo until 7:30-7:45.


Ok - I would then start to sip/ nipple a dex/ whey solution at about 6pm ish... and sip this throughout your training... Finish with a milk/whey/creatine mix... 

Combined - these could be, once again, 0.5 x lean mass in carbs + 0.25 to 0.33 in lean mass protein.... So.... Sip/nipple on ~40-50g dex during training (lollies) then finish with 15-20g carbs after (milk)... then add 15g protein during training (whey) and have another 20-25g protein after (whey/milk).... Total - ~ 65-70g carbs + 35-40g protein



> get home around 8-8:15 and have the regular xpand. M#5 is ~8:45-9. Then M#6 (250g cottage cheese+30g walnuts) ~9:45-10, which is a bit close but need to leave some time before bed else i cant sleep. And bed at 11pm.


I would have the creatine immediately post (before you come home) - just take it to the gym in a baggie (with some SM powder) and mix it up/ drink it in the change room as you get your stuff...

For PWO - ~ 1 hr after you have this, have your PWO meal - but increase carbs slightly... Something like 0.35 x lean mass carbs (add another 10-15g... so about the same amount as you took out from that banana shake)... And I would also ensure at least 0.25 x lean mass in complete protein (25g complete)...



> p.s. that link shows bath soap and shoes, but I'm sure you dont eat those pwo, unless there is something you are not telling us  I guess you meant the 'Food&Sweets' page. Some yummy stuff there!


LOL - Oops....





Which has this info:


> *Ingredients: *Dextrose (from maize), tapioca flour, maltodextrin from maize, cocoa powder 8.4%, maize starch, locust bean gum, methylcellulose (vegetable gum), vegetable monoglycerides (emulsifier), carboxymethylcellulose, cellulose fiber, guar gum, xanthan, natural vanilla flavor, carrageenan, salt, citric acid
> 
> *Nutritional information:*
> Serving size ??? 0.8 oz dry / 24g
> ...


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Alright now thats going to drive me insane! I was craving chocolate anyways and then you go and post that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Emma. This the setup. Let me know if anything dosent look right.

P.S that chocolate mousse looks soooo good!!    

food item = cals | carbs | fats | pro | (complete pro)
*Meal#1 - ~8-8:15	* 
_TOTAL	469	50.78	13.53	33.4	27
_
* 
Meal#2	- ~10:30	* 
_TOTAL	389	33	16.3	28	25
_
* 
Meal#3 - ~13:30	* 
_TOTAL	469	41	18.3	34	27
_

*Meal#4 - ~4:30	* 
40g Oats	153	26.28	2.4	6.4	
35g ON whey	145	3.5	1.13	27	27
1TBSP Natty PB	100	3	9	4	
1 banana (~7")	105	27	0		
*XPAND	22 (5pm)* 
_TOTAL	525	59.78	12.53	37.4	27
Macros in relation to LBM	3.79	0.43	0.09	0.27	0.19_

*Peri wo shake - from 6-6:16 to 7:15-7:30	* 
35g Dextrose	114	26	0	0	
15g ON Whey	65	2	0.5	12	12
_TOTAL	179	28	0.5	12	12_
	+				
*PWO	- ~7:15-7:30* 
40g Oats	153	26.28	2.4	6.4	
30g Skim Milk Powder	108	15	0.22	10	10
25g ON Whey	103	0	0	23.75	23
XPAND	22				
_TOTAL	364	41.28	2.62	40.15	33
Macros in relation to LBM	3.92	0.50	0.02	0.38	0.32_

*Meal#5 - ~8-8:15* 
100g cooked brown rice	111	23	1	3	
100g veggies	40	10	0	0	
2 tsp olive oil	90	0	10	0	
85g Beef	158	0	5	27	27					
2caps fish oil	20	0	2.3	0	
_TOTAL	419	33	18.3	30	27
Macros in relation to LBM	3.02	0.24	0.13	0.22	0.19_


*TOTAL Peri + PWO	543	69.28	3.12	52.15	45
Macros in relation to LBM	3.92	0.50	0.02	0.38	0.32*

*Meal#6 - ~9:45-10	* 
TOTAL	374	18	18	34	30
_Macros in relation to LBM	2.70	0.13	0.13	0.25	0.22_

*Total per day INCL Peri/PWO shake	3188.00	304.84	100.08	248.95	307.00*

Weight
163	= Present weight 
14%	= Body Fat Percentage 
140.18	= LBM

Calories 
Daily Average Total	=		3020 (weekend cals are a bit lower)
Times per lb of LBM	=		21.80
Times per lb of total weight	=		18.53

Macros	Carbs	Fats	Protein	Complete Protein
Percent Split	= 37.17%	27.63%	30.37%	
Grams per lb of LBM	= 2.03	0.67	1.66	1.77
Grams per lb of total weight	= 1.72	0.57	1.41	1.50


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 27, 2007)

*Lower A - 26mar07 (week9)*

ATG back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 175x4, 185x3] - 210x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 375x8,8,8,8
RDL - 220x10,10,10,10
Single Leg Extn - 70x 12/12, 12/12, 12/12, 12/12

Time - 90mins

Have a cousin visiting here who is staying with another cousin and his wife. So on Saturday night he wanted to go out and since i am the downtown guy, i took him to a club. Nice place. Good music. They played mostly hip-hop dance. I thought it would be a black club, but it was a very mixed crowd. All i had was 1 beer. Got home at 3am. I havent done something like this in sooo long. Didnt feel like doing my weekly food prep the next day, but it was either that or starve during the week. 

Monday, this was a rough day. Woke up in the morning and felt i was run over by a truck in my sleep! The weather was all dull and gloomy and rainy which didnt help. wanted to call in sick to work, but decided to drag my ass in anyway. 

I was considering skipping this wo during the day. But went in and did it anyway. After the xpand kicked in, things wernt so bad. But i didnt feel like trying to break any records. So i did the same weights and reps as last week. I think I'll do that for the rest of this week as well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 28, 2007)

hey adrian - I'll answer this later... but a quick change I would suggest would be to dump the oats PWO... Honestly - ask yourself what use they are here... If you want something immediately PWO - you want it to be taken up quickly so you get a decrease in cortisol/ better partitioning effect.  The whey milk is going to be 'slow' in their own right without adding the oats as well...

If you want something slower then you are better off slightly increasing your DURING workout shake, finishing with your creatine and then just waiting for an hr and having a good meal then.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2007)

*Upper B - 27mar07 (week9)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 110x6,6,6,6
NG Pulldowns - 165x8,8,8,8
NG Low inc Press - 55x10,10,9,8
Chin ups - bw X12, 9,7,6
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,7
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x10,8,5
Pushdowns - 12,12,12

Time-90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> hey adrian - I'll answer this later... but a quick change I would suggest would be to dump the oats PWO... Honestly - ask yourself what use they are here... If you want something immediately PWO - you want it to be taken up quickly so you get a decrease in cortisol/ better partitioning effect.  The whey milk is going to be 'slow' in their own right without adding the oats as well...
> 
> If you want something slower then you are better off slightly increasing your DURING workout shake, finishing with your creatine and then just waiting for an hr and having a good meal then.


Thanks Emma, I've corrected it as follows:

food item = cals | carbs | fats | pro | (complete pro)
*Peri wo shake	* 
50g Dextrose	188	50	0	0	
15g ON Whey	65	2	0.5	12	12
_TOTAL	253	52	0.5	12	12_
* 
PWO	* 
30g Skim Milk Powder	108	15	0.22	10	10
25g ON Whey	103	0	0	23.75	23
XPAND	22				
_TOTAL	211	15	0.22	33.75	33_

*TOTAL Peri + PWO	464	67	0.72	45.75	45
Macros in relation to LBM	3.31	0.48	0.01	0.33	0.32*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 29, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Thanks Emma, I've corrected it as follows:
> 
> food item = cals | carbs | fats | pro | (complete pro)
> *Peri wo shake    *
> ...


 Looks great to me! 

See how you go - if you find that you are not liking it - increase PRE-workout oats slightly and decrease carbs DURINg...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 30, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Looks great to me!
> 
> See how you go - if you find that you are not liking it - increase PRE-workout oats slightly and decrease carbs DURINg...


I tried it yesterday. It is different. I'll stick with it for now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lower B - 29mar07 (week9)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 300x6,6,5
High Leg Press - 340x8,8 360x8,8
Front Squats - 105x10,10,9,9
BB Split Squats - 65x12/12, 12/11, 12/11, 12/10

Time - 90mins + 10mins waiting time for a squat rack

This wasnt a very good wo in terms of mood. I didnt feel like it at all and didnt feel focussed. I did the first 3 sets on DL's, but decided to ditch the 4th in case being unfocused might have resulted in injury. I just wasnt in the mood today but i did increase weights for leg press and squats and did well. 

Today i feel quite tired. This evening a few of us are going out for drinks as a farewell to couple of colleagues that are leaving the company. So i'll be skipping tonights 'Upper B' wo. If i feel like it, i shall get it done tomorrow. 

But i feel i should take the next week as a break week and then start a new routine. At one point i thought i could go on to maybe 10-12weeks on this routine. But i feel tired and it is quite busy at work as well.


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

My legs would fall off after a workout like that!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey just popping in to let ya know I'm still lurking 
Workouts, look great, but then again they always have! 

Oh PS have you Tried the Cherry Lime-ade Xpand yet?? GUH ! Worst tasting shit ever! I gag every time I drink it ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> My legs would fall off after a workout like that!!!


But you can move much more weight than me!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hey just popping in to let ya know I'm still lurking
> Workouts, look great, but then again they always have!


Thanks 

This week will be an off week. I'm talking it totally off. I'll post the new routine sometime during the week. But it'll be similar to the previous one. 



Tom_B said:


> Oh PS have you Tried the Cherry Lime-ade Xpand yet?? GUH ! Worst tasting shit ever! I gag every time I drink it ..


No, i have gotten to it yet. I'm still on the Orange one  . OOhh.. now I'm not looking forward to it. Is it worse than the old Grape version?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 5, 2007)

?? bumping for Adrian....

Everything ok?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2007)

Opps sorry Adrian I didn't even see this :



BulkMeUp said:


> Thanks
> No, i have gotten to it yet. I'm still on the Orange one  . OOhh.. now I'm not looking forward to it. Is it worse than the old Grape version?



Oh god yes, it's so much worse GUH, I'm starting to get a bit more accustomed to it now however .. at least now I don't feel like barfing everytime I drink the stuff hahaha.


But like Emma said - where are ya?? Are things alright?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> ?? bumping for Adrian....
> 
> Everything ok?


Hey Emma. I'm ok. just was very very busy at the office the past few days. I liase with another person in the office who is going on vacation on 16apr for 3 weeks. So there is a whole lot of stuff to get done by then. Next week probably wont be any better either. Besides these 4 day weeks are even more busier with 5 days of work crammed in 4 days


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Opps sorry Adrian I didn't even see this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Orange. But for the past while i've been doing orange pre and post. So i'm getting a bit tired of it.

Yeah, I'm fine just was very very busy at work. Left a bit late from work almost every day of the week. Good thing it was my off week or else i would have to miss a few wo's. Anyway, back to working out on monday


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

*New Routine..*

*Lower A (quad/quad/ham/quad)*
ATG Back Squats - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 2/0/X]
Wide Leg Press - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
V-Squats - 4x10 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 3/0/2]
Single Leg Ext - 3x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]
Standing Calves - 2x15 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]

*Lower B (ham/ham/quad/ham)*
DL's - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 2/0/X]
BB Stationary Lunges - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
High leg press - 4x10 [RI = 2Mins, tempo = 3/0/2]
Leg Curls - 3x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]
Standing Calves - 2x20 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]

*Upper A (push/push/pull/push/bi???s)*
(horiz) BB Bench - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = 2/0/X]
(vert) Dips - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
(horiz) NG Cable rows - 4x10 [RI = 1Mins, tempo = 2/0/3]
(vert) DB OH Press - 4x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 3/0/2]
EZ BB Curls - 3x8 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 1/0/2]
Hammers - 3x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]

*Upper B (pull/pull/push/pull/tri???s)*
(horiz) Supported T-Bar Rows - 4x6 [RI = 2-3mins, tempo = X/0/1]
(vert) Chin Up???s - 4x8 [RI = 2Min, tempo = 2/0/2]
(horiz) Pec Dec - 4x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]
(vert)  Yates rows - 4x12 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/3]
OH Tri Extn - 3x8 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 1/0/2]
Skull Crushers - 3x10 [RI = 1Min, tempo = 2/0/2]

The new wo has the same template as the previous one. The main lifts stay the same and so do the last exercise of lower as well as arm work of upper. The rest of the exercises are shuffled around with a few new ones in there. 

I plan to do this routine for 3-4 weeks then drop back for a week by dropping 1 set off each exercise and dropping the weight by 10%. And then go back to the routine for another 3-4weeks. Let me know if anything looks off as well as any suggestions for improvement are welcome.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you should try some 1-limbed exercises. Like DB Bench, 1-legged RDL's, bulgarians.....etc....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think you should try some 1-limbed exercises. Like DB Bench, 1-legged RDL's, bulgarians.....etc....


You are right. I did think of that but it makes the routine soooo much more longer than it is, since i am going for high volume (I tried low rep stuff but dosent work much for me in growing). I do have a single leg exercise on each of the lower (the leg curls are supposed to be single leg curls, but I'm thinking of switching to bulgarians) The upper A has DB OH Press. Except for Upper B I needed a vertical pull and threw in yates rows.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Vertical pull for me is ALWAYS pullups. If its hypertrophy you are looking for 6-12 reps with ri's of 60-90.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 13, 2007)

I think the new routine looks good. 

Nothing 'fancy'. Just a good solid routine... And it is what works too. 

For single armed pull exercises - does your gym have hammer strength plate loaded stuff? Although it is still a machine, at least you get seperate weights for each arm.... You could also do a DB yates row type thing??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 13, 2007)

ps: could try these for one arm lat type things:


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2007)

something just looks strange about that exercise.  I can't place it at the moment.  Somthing about the scapular movement in the prone position maybe?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2007)

*Lower A - 09apr07(week1)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 135x5, 145x4, 175x3] - 210x5,5,4,4
Wide Leg Press - 370.5x8,7,7,7
V-Squats - 270x10,10,10,10
Single leg ext - 70x12/12, 11/11, 10/10
Standing Calves - 95x15,13

Time - 80mins

V-Squats w/a 3-0-2 tempo = mighty ouchieness in butt/hams the next couple of days


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2007)

*Upper A - 10apr07(week1)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 105x6,6,6,6
Wide pull ups - bw X8,6,7,6
Pec Dec - 75x10, 105x10,10,10
Yates Rows - 95x12, 115x12,11,11
DB OH Tri Extn - 65x8,8, 70x8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x10,9,7
Pushdowns - 100x12,12


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2007)

*Lower B - 12apr07 (week1)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 295x5,5,5,5
BB Stationary Lunges - 135x7/7, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg Press - 270x10,9,8,8
Wide front squats - 95x11,10,10
Seated Calves - 90x13,12

Time - 80mins
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DD* - I've switched Chins for pullups. But 60-90 sec  I would have to drop weight on the 6 and 8 rep exercises to do that. Besides not sure if i could do that throught a high volume wo.

*Emma *- thanks for those tips. I think there is a HS low row machine on the far side of the gym. I'll check if it is still there and if so, switch to it. Yep, my usual meat-n-potatoes routine there  no bells or whistles. So long as it helps me put on mass, I'm fine with it 

*P* - I couldnt do that movement anyway as the seated cable machine at the gym is at floor level.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last week has been soooo busy at work, but i did manage to get some wo's done. The break week didnt leave me excited to go back to the gym. Also i dropped the xpand for the break week. I had some left over CEE and thought i would stay with that during the break, but forgot on all but one day. I didnt come back to the gym any stronger. Actually I lost a rep or two on squats and descided to reduce the weights for all subsequent exercises for this week. Hopefully next week will be better.

Havent done upper B wo last evening as i was busy and worked a bit late. I'll try and get it done later today, if I'm in the mood. 

I was supposed to be off all next week (using up some of last years pending vacation time). But things arent finished and I'll have to go in on monday and take a week off from tue. No, not going anywhere, just want to relax and chill for a bit. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I forgot to post details of weight/bf results of the previous routine. It didnt go very well.

I started at 160.4 and in the 8th week got to 163.90 but in the 9th (last week) i ended at 162.8. So i only gained 2.4 lbs in 9 weeks  Bf has been fluctuating between 14 and 15% so i guess it is borderline. Waist hasnt changed, so thats a good thing.

Today i weighed in at 162.4.  Hopefully that is just water fluctuation, but if, by the end of next week, I dont gain properly, maybe i should up cals. Currently cals average 3060.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2007)

How are those not good results!? 3lbs without any changes to waist, that's pretty damn good to me!  So what if it took you 9 weeks, slow and steady!
But yes .. I would def up the calories a bit more .. maybe try for another 250 so your averaging around 3300. See what happens, you can always scale them back down if things don't go well.

Hope you enjoy you week off next week!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 15, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> How are those not good results!? 3lbs without any changes to waist, that's pretty damn good to me!  So what if it took you 9 weeks, slow and steady!


No it isnt bad at all. I was looking at things at .5/week but i guess the result works out to .25/week. It just feels like it takes _forever _to get anywhere at that rate.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 15, 2007)

*Upper B - 14apr07 (week1)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 175x6,6,6,6
Dips - bw+35 X8,4,8,8
NG Cable Rows - 130x10,10 140x10,9
DB OH Press - 25x12, 30x11,8,8
EZ BB Curls - 35x7,7,7
DB Hammer Curls - 40x7/7, 7/7, 7/7
DB Curls - 25x8, 15x11

Time - 90mins

So i did get this wo done with not bad results.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

So you enjoying the new routine?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> So you enjoying the new routine?


Yes it's not bad  I lost a bit of strength in the first week, but seems like i got it back this week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lower A - 16apr07 (week2)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 165x4, 185x3] - 210x6,6,6,6
Leg Press - 270x8, 370x8, 390x8,8
V-Squats - 320x10,10,9,8
Single Leg Extn - 70x 12/12, 11/11, 10/10
Standing calves - 95x15,15

Time - 90mins

There is a HS leg press which seems that everyone avoids using. I've overheard the guy that shows new members around the gym saying that it was his favoutire leg machine. I dont think the guy works otut at all. Anyway, it is more an upright seated machine and with individual foot plates.  I've been curious to try it for a while and tried for thr first set. Even though the weights were lower than what i usually do, it was sooo much more tougher especially to move both feet in unision. Now i understand why people dont really like it. So i switched to the regular leg press. But i think i'll do this one when i want a unilat legpress for high reps and tempo. One thing about this wo. In addition to other parts of my lower body, my obliques are very sore for the next few days! Most be those V-Squats.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 18, 2007)

*Upper A - 17apr07 (week2)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 110x6,6,6,6
Wide Pullups - bw X8,8,8,8
Pec Dec - 105x10, 110x10,10, 115x10
HS Low Row - 90x12, 160x12,12,12
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x10,9,7
Pushdowns - 60x11,10

Time - 103mins

Almost didnt get that last rep out on pullups, but i counted it anyway.  Didnt like the way my wrists turned while doing those HS low rows, but thinking back, maybe i had the seat a bit too low. 

Also tried a long forgotten pushdown machine which is on the lower floor of the gym with a bunch of other machines. This one has a back rest which is what i like as it helps focus in keeping my back straight instead of leaning forward and cheating. I havent used this machine in a year or more, and i was surprised that i had to drop weight. For a while i have been doing pushdowns on the cable machine and could do 100lbs for 12 reps with a 2/0/3 tempo. But i guess i cheated a lot as i could couldnt move 100lbs on this tri pushdown machine and barely got to max rr with 60lbs! So i'll stick with this machine from now on. 

The heavier lifts (6reps) are back at the level where i left off on the previous routine and the other lifts are doing well. So I guess my strength is back. Only I'v been taking slightly longer breaks and as a result the wo's are a bit longer than previously.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Need to think about the reps on those squats! 6, 6, 6, 6! YUCK!

nice workouts though!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2007)

What are V-squats?


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Good question I didnt catch that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2007)

It is a machine. Similar to the hack squat machine except the weights are at knee level instead of shoulder level.

V-Squat


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 19, 2007)

Good stuff! Looks like ti would be fun ..

Oh PS I hear yoiu about the different cable stacks weight. It's weird .. for instance If I try and do say a cable crunch on the machine with the back support I can only do about 50-60lbs ..then when using the regular cable stack I can do 110-120lbs .. so I don't think it's the fact of you 'cheating' using the regular cable stack ..

Same thing going with the leg Ext. & Leg Curl at my gym .. I can only do about 50lbs on them, and when I was at your gym I was doing 50 or 60lbs for a SINGLE leg curl ..


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Huh....I think I have did V-Squats before in that case?!?!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lower B - 19apr07 (week2)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 330x6,6,6,6
BB Stationary Lunges - 145x8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg Press - 270x10,8,9,9
Wide Frint Squats - 95x10,12,10
Seated calves - 90x12,10

Time - 95mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2007)

*Upper B - 20apr07 (week2)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6,5
Dips - bw+40 X8,8,8,7
NG Cable Rows - 140x10,10,10,10
DB OH Press - 25x12,12,11,9
EZ BB Curls - 35x8,8,8
DB Hammer Curls - 40x 9/9, 7/7, 6/6
DB Curls - 15x12,12

Time - 110mins

Slow wo. I think i really need to perodise this wo. I'm going to push through next week as well, then will post a perodise schedule for the remaining weeks.

*Tom *- with the tri stuff, on the cable machine since there is no back support, i can put my butt further back and lean forward. But with the supported machine that cant be done as i have to stand more upright and cant use my upper body much to push down. But you are right, different machines do make soem differences in the weight moved.

*DD *- Have you tried it with a slower tempo? On that machine i can move a lot of weight and not feel anything much. But a slower tempo and shorter ri and hams/glutes really feel it.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

No I have not. i did them a long time ago and did them controlled. 

Hey have your deads went way up?!?!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2007)

oop! no they havent. It should be 300.  but i did get an extra couple of reps to get to max rr.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2007)

*Lower A - 23apr07 (week3)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 165x4, 185x3] - 215x6,6,5,5
Wide Leg Press - 400x8,8,7,7
V-Squats - 320x10,10,10,10
Single Leg Ext - 70x 10/10, 11/11, 11/11
Standing Calf raise - 115x15,14


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2007)

*Upper B - 24apr07 (week3)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 112.5 x6,6,6,6
Wide Pullups - bw+15 X7,8,7,6
Pec Dec - 120x10, 125x10, 130x9,8
HS Low Row - 180x12,12,12,12
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,7
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x10,9,8
Pushdown - 60x12,12


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice work on those pullups! Super strong!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on those pullups! Super strong!


Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2007)

*Lower B - 26apr07 (week3)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 305x5,5,5,5
BB Stationary Lunges - 155x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg Press - 270x10,10,10,10
Wide Front Squats - 95x12,11,11
Seated Calves - 90x11,10

Time - 100mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2007)

*Upper B - 27apr07 (week3)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,4, 175x6
Dips - bw+45 X8,8,8,8
NG Cable Rows - 145x10,10,10,9
DB OH Press - 25x12,12,10,8
EZ BB Curls - 95x8,8,5
DB Hammer Curls - 40x 9/9, 8/8, 6/6
DB Curls - 25x8, 20x8

Time - 105mins
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, this week, squats and DL's were up by 5lbs. Supported rows by 2.5 lbs. But Bench went down  


Here is the perodise schedule for the rest of the wo.

Week4 = Lower weight by 10% and lower vol by reducing compound exercised from 4 to 3 sets.
Week5 = Same weight but increase vol back to planned level
Week6 = Increase weight by 5%
Week7 = Increase weight by 5% again, thus bringing weights back to this weeks level.
Week8 = same as week7 but may try to increase weights.

Any thoughts? suggestions? comments?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> It is a machine. Similar to the hack squat machine except the weights are at knee level instead of shoulder level.
> 
> V-Squat



That's one fine machine. And I'm not just saying it because I work for the company that makes them.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice look workouts there Adrian!!! ... But Why are you lowering everything for the next four weeks? I'm lost..


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Excellent dips brother.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2007)

*vortrit *- Yep, it is a good machine. But not too popular at the gym. The smith machine gets more attention  

*Tom *- I'm trying to perodise the wo. I guess I'll also start a thread in training to see what feedback i get.

*Double D* - Thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmmm .. I'm still lost. It seems kind of like your trying to do Alternating Periodization with the volume through the amount of sets?? ... You shouldn't be decreasing weight (unless your INCREASING volume via rep ranges), that's what a deload/week off is for. You should be working on increasing something during your cycle, be it weights, reps, power, strength, endurance etc. (unless of course your setting a muscle or multiple muscle groups at maintenance) or else that cycle has pretty much gone to waste, and your deload/break afterwards would sort of be pointless (you haven't worked your body up to 'needing' one.).

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here..


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with you Tom.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 1, 2007)

I was thinking of sorta taking a step back and then then ramping things up again. But i see what you guys are saying.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 1, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I was thinking of sorta taking a step back and then then ramping things up again. But i see what you guys are saying.


By the looks of it you are sort of doing a step/wave program... yes??

Usually it is something like:
Week 1 - base
Week 2 - add 2.5-5% on weight or volume or [add what you want here]
Week 3 - add another 2.5-5% OR add something else
Week 4 - back off by 5-10% [depends on what you added]
Week 5 - start at week 3
Week 6 - add another 2.5-5%
Week 7 - add another 2.5-5%
Week 8 - max work/ target what ever it is you want to do
Week 9 - Back off/ deload...

Is that the sort of thing you are aiming for?

Cause, if so, I don't think it looks that horrible.  But I think you are ramping it down for too long... 3 weeks is the kind of 'taper' time you have for major events (eg: marathon)... And leaving it that long before you hit this intensity again is not sensible.... so I would probably decrease for 1 week only (or... at the most... for two weeks)... then increase again...


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Why not just set up some type of periodzation while keeping intensities high? I think your making it to difficult.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why not just set up some type of periodzation while keeping intensities high? I think your making it to difficult.


cause keeping intensity really high constantly = can lead to 'hitting a wall' = not as many gains. 

Cycling intensity [undulating periodisation] is a really common technique and is pretty effective in adding both strength and size.... Most research suggests it is mucho better than simple linear stuff too...


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

*Lower A - 28apr07 (week3)*

*Reduced weights by 10% and exercises with 4sets reduced to 3 sets*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 95x5, 145x3, 175x3] - 195x6,6,6
Leg Press - 360x8,8,8
V-Squats - 270x10,10,10
Single Leg Ext - 60x 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
Standing Calves - 100x15,15

Time - 60mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

*Upper A - 01may07 (week3)*

*Reduced weights by 10% and exercises with 4sets reduced to 3 sets*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 105x6,6,6
Wide Pull Ups - bw X8,8,8
Pec Dec - 120x10,10,10
HS Low Row - 105x12,12,12
OH Tri Extn - 65x8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 40x10,10,10
Pushdown - 50x12,12

Time - 65mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

*Lower B - 03may07 (week3)*

*Reduced weights by 10% and exercises with 4sets reduced to 3 sets*

DL's - [wu -135x5, 185x4, 225x3] - 275x6,6,6
BB Stationary Lunges - 135x  8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg press - 270x10,10,10
Wide Front Squats - 95x12,11,12
Seated Calves - 90x15,13

Time - 70mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

*Upper B - 04may07 (week3)*

*Reduced weights by 10% and exercises with 4sets reduced to 3 sets*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 175x6,6,6
WG Dips - bw+40 X8,8,8
NG Cable rows - 130x10,10,10
DB OH Press - 25x12,12,12
EZ BB Curl - 90x8,8,8
DB Hammer Curls - 35x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
DB Curls - 15x12,12

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> By the looks of it you are sort of doing a step/wave program... yes??
> 
> Usually it is something like:
> Week 1 - base
> ...


Exactly! You got it, Emma!! I was feeling a bit worn and thought that some perodisation would help to 'recover and let the body grow'. This is not a high intenstiy routine, nevertheless with a high vol and those ri's and tempo i know things would eventually catch up. Also being very busy at work didnt help in recovery.



Emma-Leigh said:


> Cause, if so, I don't think it looks that horrible.  But I think you are ramping it down for too long... 3 weeks is the kind of 'taper' time you have for major events (eg: marathon)... And leaving it that long before you hit this intensity again is not sensible.... so I would probably decrease for 1 week only (or... at the most... for two weeks)... then increase again...


Thanks for that clarification. Thats what i was looking for. I wasnt sure for how long to ramp it down and worked it out a bit too conservatively. But i've dropped weight and vol for this week and will go back to previous intensity+volume next week.



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Why not just set up some type of periodzation while keeping intensities high? I think your making it to difficult.


What Emma said 

I've always done a linear routine. But lately i've been feeling like the past 2 high vol routines have begun to take their toll. So i decided to back off and do the 'recover and let the body grow' concept and then ramp up again. But i guess i was ramping up the intensity and volume too slowly.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

So last week was the reduced wo. This the comming week I'll be back to the usual intensities and volume  Wo's wernt bad at all and it felt good to get in, them done and get out. I made good time on all of the wo's.  One strange occourance that i always suspected, but is more evident in last week, is that as the week went by, the wo time kept getting longer  Though the wo time does account for equipment waiting time.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> cause keeping intensity really high constantly = can lead to 'hitting a wall' = not as many gains.
> 
> Cycling intensity [undulating periodisation] is a really common technique and is pretty effective in adding both strength and size.... Most research suggests it is mucho better than simple linear stuff too...



It can be a good idea, but with someone who really doesnt have a ton of training under his belt keeping it simple and straight will work just fine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2007)

*Lower A - 07may07 (week 4)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 165x4, 185x3] - 215x6,6,6,6
Wide Leg press - 400x8,8,8,8
V-Squats - 330x10,10,10,10
Single Leg ext - 70x 11/11, 11/11, 11/11
Standing calves - 115x15,15

Time - 90mins

Excellent wo in good time! got to max rr on all except leg extn. I lost 1 rep on leg ext on the 1st set. But i dont think thats even worthy of comment.

I realised that i wasnt keeping my lower back totally straight while doing v-squats and this was causing lower back pain in not a good way. Yesterday i focussed on keeping it straight and today no pain!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Family guy: The founding fathers are attending a meeting and attendance is being taken.

"Thomas Jefferson?"
"Here."
"Benjamin Franklin"
"Here.
"John Footpenis"
"..eerr.. It is 'Hancock' now"
"what?.. why?"
"None of your business!"


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

Squat numbers look like they took a jump!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squat numbers look like they took a jump!


It is up 5lb


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice!


Thanks. 

I figure i should be doing more. I think they can improve upto ~230 at my current weight but it will take time. I'm in no hurry


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2007)

*Upper A - 08may07 (week5)*

Supported T-Bar Rows - [wu - 35x6, 65x4, 80x3] - 115x6,6,6,6
Wide Pull Ups - bw+15X 8,8,8,8
Pec Dec - 135x10,10,9,7
HS Low Row - 200x12,12,12,12
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Curshers - 65x12,7,7
Tri Pushdowns - 65x11,12

Time - 95mins

Another good wo. Didnt do great time but weights and reps were up for most of the exercises. Except lost a couple of reps on skull crushers.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

question;
Your journal is like 52pages long so I dont wanna spend time looking for pics but have you uploaded pictures of your progress?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2007)

I've uploaded pics in the past. But progress pics of the current bulk will be comming soon. Probably in the next few weeks.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

Aight cool. Can't wait to see them


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 12, 2007)

*Lower B - 09may07 (week 5)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 305x6,6,5,5
BB Stationary Lunge - 155x8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg Press - 280x10,10,8,8
Wide Front Squats - 100x12,11,9
Seated Claves - 45x15,12

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 12, 2007)

*Upper B - 11may07 (week5)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6,6
Dips - bw+45 X8,8,8,8
NG Cable Rows - 145x10,10,10,10
DB OH Press - 30x12,11,8,8
EZ BB Curls - 95x8,6 90x7
Hammers - 40x8/8, 6/6, 7/7
DB Curls - 25x10,9

Time - 100mins

So the delaod week was a good idea. I got to max rr on all main lifts and will increase weights from next week. Most of the other exercises were good as well as weights and/or reps were increased. Except the above bicep work lost a couple of reps.


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

I like the dips, most people have a hard time doing dips bw only!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like the dips, most people have a hard time doing dips bw only!


I can still remember the day i tried them for the first time many years ago. I couldnt do even one. A friend who was working out with me (and much more experienced in working out) held my hips to spot me and i did a couple of reps.


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

I remember doing that in pullups.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2007)

*Lower A - 14may07 (week6)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu - 115x5, 155x4, 185x3] - 215x6,6,6 220x5
Wide Leg press - 410x7, 405x8,8,8
V-Squats - 340x10,10,10,10
Single Leg Ext - 70x 12/12, 12/12, 12/12
Standing Calves - 135x15,13

Time - 95mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2007)

*Upper A - 15may07 (week6)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 115x6,6,6,6
Wide Pull ups - bw+15 X10,10,9,8
HS Low Rows - 105x12,12,12,12
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x12,9,8
Pushdown - 70x12,10,13(ds)

Time - 105mins
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Simpsons
Homer gets a job selling IceCream. Marge gets a clever idea of making figures out of the wasted popsicle sticks by sticking them together. Homer collects a huge bag of sticks early in the morning. Comes into the bedroom while marge is still sleeping and tosses it on the floor
Homer: " Oh Marge.... I've _never _been happier to give you wood in the morning."


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2007)

*Lower B - 17may07 (week6)*

DL's - [wu- 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 305x6,6,5,5
BB Stationary Lunges - 160x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg Press - 280x10,10,10,9
Front Squats - 100x12,12,12
Seated calves - 90x14,11

Time - 95mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2007)

*Upper B - 18may07 (week6)*

BB bench - [wu - 95x5, 150x4, 135x3] - 180x6,6,6, 185x6
WG Dips - bw+50 x8,8,7,7
NG Cable Rows - 150x10,10,8,8
DB OH Press - 30x12,12,10,8
EZ BB Curls - 95x8,7,6
DB Hammer curls - 40x 9/9, 35x9/9, 8/8

Time - 90mins

So i got to 165.0lb this week. I'll take pics next weekend and post them.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 20, 2007)

YEAH --> I come back on after a week away and look what I see -- nopt only are you up to 165 but you are going to post PICCCCCCIESSSSSS!!!   

YAY!! 

Hope you are ok Adrian!!  Can't wait to see your progress!!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

I just saw 185 for 6. Minor accomplishment?


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2007)

Whoo hoo looking good in here Adrian! Can't wait to see the pics and your progress!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Can't wait to see your progress!!


Pics posted below. 


			
				Double D said:
			
		

> I just saw 185 for 6. Minor accomplishment?


Yep. I was feeling good that day. Actually i did 185 for all sets this week! 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoo hoo looking good in here Adrian! Can't wait to see the pics and your progress!


Thanks Tom.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Lower A - 21may07 (week7)*

ATG Back Squats - [wu -115x5,  155x4, 185x3] - 220x5,5,5,5
Leg press - 410x8,8,7,7
V-Squats - 280x10,9,10,10
Single Leg Ext - 80x 10/0, 9/9, 8/8
Standing Calves - 135x12, 155x12
Seated Calves - 90x13, 80x14

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Upper A - 22may07 (week7)*

No wo. Left the office too late to go and wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Lower B - 24may07 (week7)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 285x4, 255x3] - 305x6,6,5,5
BB Stationary Lunges - 160x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 
High Leg Press - 280x10,10,8,8
Front Squats - 100x12,11,9
Seated Calves - 110x12,10
Standing calves - 115x15x14

Time - 95mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Upper B - 25may07 (week7)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 115x4, 135x3] - 185x6,6,6,6
WG Dips - bw+50 x8,8,8,7
NG Cable Rows - 150x10,10,9,8
DB OH Press - 30x12,10,9,7
EZ BB Curls - 95x8,8,6
DB Hammer Curls - 35x 10/10, 10/10, 9/9
DB Curls - 20x10,10

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Weight/bf/measurements*

This is a comparision between 27may2006 (the beginning of this bulk) and 26may2007 (today) - almost exactly 1 year to the date!! 

*Measurements = 2006 | 2007*
Weight = 145.4 | 164.8
BF = 12% | 15%
LBM = 128.0 | 140.1 (+12.1)
FAT = 17.4 | 24.7 (+7.3)

*BP Measurements= 2006 | 2007*
Quad(Left) flexed = 20.25 | 22.5	
Quad(Right) flexed = 20.5 | 22.25	
Bi/Tri (Left) flexed = 14.5 | 15.6	
Bi/Tri (Right) flexed = 14.25 | 15.6	
Calf (Left) stndg flxd = 12.5 | 12.75	
Calf (Right) stndg flxd =12.25 | 12.6
Glutes = 34 | 36.25
Chest = 39 | 40.25
Shoulders = 48.5 | 49.25
Waist = 31.5 | 34.25

I'm happy with the improvements on quads, arms and glutes (chest and shoulder measurements are not very accurate in measureing myself). But I'm very disappointed in the no improvement on calves, which are seriously lacking. From now on I'm adding a lot more focus on calves. The expanding waist is something that comes along. Hazard of the trade, I guess.

Soooo... i started cutting last year on 14jan06 @ 162.8/16%  with a waist of 35.25" (finished @ 145.4/12% and then bulked) and ended up today @ 164.8/15% with a waist of 34.25". All that for 1" lower on my waist. Feels like such a waste of a whole year *sigh*  However i am lifting more weight now than i did last year but I'm back at the same crossroad as to weather to cut an get below 15% of keep bulking. This time I'm going to continue and review all this next year. I suspect i will have to do a brief cut at that time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Pics - Upper*

The left pic is at the start of this bulk where i was 145 and the right is as of today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Pics - More upper...*

Back relaxed







This one is for any doubting Thomas's out there


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

*Pics - Lower*

I didnt take any lower pics at my cut so none to compare.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

16 inchers, nice! Chest definitly is what stands out to me. Alot of hard work there BMU!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> 16 inchers, nice! Chest definitly is what stands out to me. Alot of hard work there BMU!


Thanks DD  16" sounds good on paper, but i feel my arms dont really look that big. Anyway, gotta keep at it.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

The lower part looks like you are straight out of an underwear ad!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> The lower part looks like you are straight out of an underwear ad!


 I took a bunch of pics in my regular shorts, but they are too long. Holding them up to show my quads made it look like i was holding up a skirt! so i quickly jumped into a pair of (decent) beach shorts and retook the pics. Quite the hassle doing all that first thing in the morning


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2007)

*Lower A - 27may07 (week8)*

ATG Back Squats - [115x5, 135x4, 185x3] - 220x6,5,5,5
Leg Press - 410x8,8,7,7
V-Squats - 350x10,10,10,10
Single Leg Ext - 80x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
Standing Claves - 195x12, 175x12
Seated Claves - 70x14,11,11

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2007)

*Upper A - 28may07 (week8)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x7, 65x4, 80x3] -117.5 x5,5,5,4
Wide Pull ups - bw+20 X7,7,7,5
Pec Dec - 135x10,10,10,7
HS Low Rows -  107.5(each) x12,12,10,9
DB OH Tri Extn - 25x8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x10,10,10
Pushdown - 70x12,11, 8/4(dropset)

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2007)

*Lower B - 31may07 (week8)*

DL's - [wu-155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 305x6,6,6,5
BB Stationary Lunges - 160x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8, 8/8
High Leg press - 280x10,10,10,10
Front Squats - 100x12,12,11
Seared Calves - 10x12,8, 90x11
Standing Calves - 115x15,14,14

Time - 105mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 2, 2007)

*Upper B - 01jun07 (week8)*

BB Bench - [wu - 95x5, 135x4, 155x3] - 185x6,6,6, 190x5
WG Dips - bw+50 X8,8,8,8
NG seated cable rows - 150x10,10,8,8
DB OH press - 30x12,12,9,10
EZ BB Curls - 95x8,8,7
DB Hammer curls - 40x9/9, 8/8, 6/6
DB Curls - 20x11,11

Time - 100mins


Seems like 4 weeks is just about right on this type of wo for me before i start to feel worn out. But I'm going to try one more week and then take a break week.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey Adrian! Pics are looking great, I see a huge change in your arms/lats/rear delts, you need some more back thickness and def some more mass on those legs, but overall that's some great progress you got there! And judging from your measurements, it seems that your on your way to adding some mass to your legs! Whoot ! I know that's been a problem area for ya for a while, I guess you finally found a system of training that works for them.


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

You are one of the most consistent guys I know. Nice job!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hey Adrian! Pics are looking great, I see a huge change in your arms/lats/rear delts, you need some more back thickness and def some more mass on those legs, but overall that's some great progress you got there! And judging from your measurements, it seems that your on your way to adding some mass to your legs! Whoot ! I know that's been a problem area for ya for a while, I guess you finally found a system of training that works for them.


Thanks Tom. Yes, legs need more mass. If i can duplicate the past year's results during the comming year, i think i should be quite happy with the results. Lets see how far i can go before i have to cut again.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> You are one of the most consistent guys I know. Nice job!


Thanks DD  

Gotta keep at it to make things happen.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2007)

*Lower A - 03jun07 (week9)*

ATG Back squats - [wu-115x5, 155x4, 185x3] - 220x6,6,6,6
Leg press - 410x8,8,8,8
V Squats - 350x10,10,10,10
Single leg Ext - 80x 12/12, 10/10, 10/10
Standing calves - 175x12,12,12
Seated calves - 70x14,12,12

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2007)

*Upper A - 05jun07 (week9)*

Supported T-Bar Rows - [35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 117.5x6,5,5,5
Wide Pull Ups - bw+20 X7,7,7,7
Pec Dec - 135x10,10,10,9
HS Low Rows - 215x12,12,11,9
DB OH Tri Extn - 75x8,8,8
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 70x10,9,5
Pushdowns - 70x12,11,11

Time - 115mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 9, 2007)

So that was the end of that routine. I missed the last 2 wo's as i was busy in the office and left late. Next week will probably be even more busier. But that is also the off week from the gym.

This is the 3rd routine of this type of set up that i have done. For the next routine i have been thinking of redoing the first one again. That should also give a good comparison as to what and where i have made improvements in terms of weights. I havent gotten around to looking at it yet, but i think i might have to tweak it a bit.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Hope things are going well for you BMU!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

Hope things aren't as busy as you were expecting!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, things were worse than usual  Most of this and last week i left the office at ~7:30-8pm (work finishes at 5pm). Good thing it was an off week as i would not have made it to the gym. 

15jun was a deadline (project launch on 21jun) and we got our stuff done on time, but another department wernt able to cope so our manager decided to give them a hand to enable the project to launch on time. Eventually we ended doing most of their work for them  

I was planning to go in on sunday and complete the final stuff, but was told so long as we get it done by monday noon, thats ok. So I'm not going in as i can get the rest done on monday. woooh! what a week.  

Anyway from next week onwards should be very relaxed until we get towards the end of the next phase. But we definately wont have to help them again.

One good thing last week was that we had our company's 'Fun Day' on tue. Fun Day is when all 1000+ employees go to a place organised by the company and ..well.. have fun!  This year it was at Canada's wonderland We got there at ~8am. Had breakfast. There was ~2hr of the CEO and others talking about the company ..etc and gave away lots of prizes which included some plane tickets. No i didnt win any  . The MC this year was Shaun Majumder and for the final entertainment part we had Martin Short! He did his stuff from some of his movies and a very funny interview as his 'Jimmy Glick' charecter TV show and did an interview of one of the company big-wigs. (one of the questions "sooo.... where were you when the Queen had Diana killed?"  ) He did it with costume changes and all. Good show. After that we had lunch and then went on rides as everyone was given a free day pass. I did several rides including a few rollercoasters  T'was fun


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2007)

sooo.. last week was busy as well. The project launch had been postponed for 26jun.  I didnt get to wo and not really in the mood for it. But I'm gonna drag my ass back to the gym on Monday to get back into the routine. The comming Tuesday would make it 3 weeks that I've been off the gym.

Today i weighed in at 162.4. down by  3.1lbs at the same waist measurement  hopefully thats mostly water weight.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2007)

*Lower A - 25jun07 (week1)*

No workout. Had to work late in the office.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2007)

*Upper A - 26jun07 (week1)*

Sup T-Bar Rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 115x5,5,5
Low Incline DB Bench - 55x8,8,8
RG Seated Rows - 140x10,10,9
Pec Dec - 120x12,12,9
EZ BB Curls - 80x8,7,7
DB Preachers - 15x12,12,12


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2007)

*Lower B - 28jun07 (week1)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 295x5,5,5
Leg press - 360x8,8,8
Stationary BB Lunges - 95x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
V-Squats - 270x12,12,12
Standing Calves - 195x10,10,10
Seated Calves - 90x12,12,12


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 1, 2007)

*Upper B - 39jun07 (week1)*

BB bench - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 155x3] - 185x5,5,5,3
Pulldowns - 170x8,8,8
BB OH Press - 95x7, 85x8,7
DB Rows - 45x12/12, 60x12/12, 11/11
Cable OH Tri Press - 70x10, 90x10, 100x10
EZ BB Skull Crushers - 65x10,10,8
RG Tri Pushdowns - 60x8, 50x11

Managed to get some wo's in this week. This routine is similar to the previous ones, but i've set it for 12 compound sets instead of 16 as the previous ones. I'll increase it depending on how i feel.  

Not feeling too well this week. Got a bad sore throat which is painful and also comes with a side order of a runny nose and a bad headache. When the meds are working i'm fine, so i got a few wo's in which was prob not such a good idea. Since i've been out of the gym for 3 weeks, i decided to tough it out. I'm better today than i was the past few days, and hopefully i'll be much better tomorrow for the start of week2.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

I havent gotten a chance to chat with you in a while. How have ya been?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 3, 2007)

I havent been around much myself of late. Hopefully I'll be a bit more free in the next few weeks.

I'm good. Feeling much better than last week, though not completely well. I skipped last evenings wo as i wasnt feeling like it. But def going in for tonights


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2007)

*Upper A - 03jul07 (week 2)*

Supinated T Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 115x6,6, 120x5
Low Incline DB Bench - 60x8,8,8
RG Seated cable rows - 140x10,10,10
Pec Dec - 120x12,10,8
EZ BB curls - 80x8,8,8
DB Preacher Curls - 25x10,7,8
Hammers - 15x12,12,12


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2007)

*Lower B - 05jul07 (week 2)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 295x6,6,6
Leg Press - 430x7,7,7
Split Squats - 100x 10/10, 105x 10/10, 110 x10/10
V-Squats - 270x12, 320x12, 330x12
Standing Calves - 195x10,215x10,10
Seated Calves - 110x10, 100x10,9


I thought i had recoverd from the cough/cold but i guess i wasnt fully recovered. Thu's wo felt quite tough and the next day i was really tired and could hardly had much energy. So decided to skip upper B wo. Lets see how next week plays out. Weather was great last week (mid 20's) but this weekend onwards thing are going to heat up.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Hope you get feeling better!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hope you get feeling better!


Sniffles seem to have finally gone away.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2007)

*Week 3*

Well, i did get in all 4 wo's during the week. Just didnt get around to posting them. Nothing spectacular about them as i'm still playing catchup to the weights where i left off. I lost almost 4lb on the 3 weeks i was off and still to get back to that same bw where i left off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2007)

*Lower A - 16jul07 (week4)*

ATG Back squats - [wu - 150x5, 155x4, 185x3] - 215x6,6,5
Low Leg Press - 410x8,8,8
DB Bulgarian Squats - 40x10/10, 10/10, 10/10
Leg Ext - 80x12/12, 10/10, 9/9
Seated Calves - 90x10, 110x10,9
Standing calves - 175x12,12,12

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2007)

*Upper A - 17jul07 (week4)*

Supported Rows - [wu - 35x4, 65x4, 80x3] - 117.5x4,6,6
Low Incline DB Bench - 70x8,8,6
RG Seated cable rows - 140x10,10,9
Pec Dec - 120x12,12,11
EZ BB Curls - 85x8,8,8
DB Preacher curls - 25x10,10,10
Hammers - 25x12,12,12

Time - 85mins


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Those squats going up?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 19, 2007)

They are still 5lb lower than where i left off on the last routine


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 19, 2007)

awww don't worry about it. Just keep loading up the food and I'm sure you'll get it back (along with those 4lbs!)


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2007)

I do seem to be getting there, just gotta keep working at it.

So are you all packed up for your move to TO?


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure seems like they have went up.....hum.....oh well they will!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2007)

*Lower B - 19jul07 (week4)*

DL's - [wu - 155x5, 205x4, 255x3] - 300x6,5,5
Leg Press - 430x8,8,8
Split Squats - 115x10/10, 10/9, 10/8
V-Squats - 360x12,11,12
Standing Calves - 235x10,9,9
Seated Calves - 100x12,10,11

Time - 90mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2007)

*Upper B - 20jul07 (week4)*

BB Bench - [wu - 115x5, 135x4, 155x3] - 190x6,6,5
Pulldowns - 180x8,8,8
BB OH Press - 85x10,8,7
DB Rows - 65x12/12, 12/12, 12/12
DB Tri extn - 75x8,8,7
EZ BB skull crushers - 65x10,10,9
RG Pushdowns - 50x12,11, 10+45x3

Time - 100mins (waiting time for equip)

Weekend was not good at all. For some unknown reason i was soooo tired. On sat i slept alomst from 6:30 pm to 10am the next day. and still took a nap in the afternoon 

I wasn't able to update this on the weekend as my computer is on the fritz. It was giving me a blue screen saying it had shut down to prevent damage to my computer due to some hardware that was installed. I haven't installed anything new in over a year. I managed to restart it to last known working settings, but it shut down again after a few mins. So i opened it up and cleaned the dust thinking that might be an issue. But that didnt help. Instead it now wont boot up at all!  

A couple of weeks ago my portable a/c went bust and now this.  well they say bad luck comes in 3's. I wonder whats next!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sure seems like they have went up.....hum.....oh well they will!


Well i got to max rr on the last wo. So i'll be upto par on the next


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Lower A - 23jul07 (week5)*

ATG Squats - [wu - 115x5, 155x4, 185x3] - 215x6,6,6
Low Leg Press - 420x8,8,8
Bulgarian Db Squats - 35x10/9, 10/8, 10/8
Leg Ext - 80x12/12, 10/10, 9/9
Seated calves - 110x10,10,10,10
Standing calves - 195x12,12,11,10

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Upper A - 24jul07 (week5)*

Supported T-Bar rows - [wu - 35x5, 65x4, 80x3] - 117.5x6,6,6
Low Incline DB Bench - 70x8,8,7
RG Seated Cable Rows - 140x10,10,10
Pec Dec - 120x12,12,11
EZ BB Curls - 90x8,8,7
DB Preacher curls - 30x7,6,6
Hammers - 30x12,11,10

Time - 85mins


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Lower B - 26jul07 (week5)*

I'll be skipping tonights wo. We have a 'dinner and drinks' office party this eve for those who worked on the recent project launch.


----------

